# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Qui pour reprsenter la gauche en 2022

## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

J'avais voqu ce sujet au sein d'un autre post, mais je pense que ca mrite de suivre cela sur lpus long terme, la rponse n'tant toujours pas apporte de mon point de vue.

Je n'arrive pas encore  identifier de personnalits qui pourraient reprsenter la gauche, et qui ont une chance d'tre lue et de gouverner.

Si je regarde les personnalits et les tendances que je connais, je liste : 

Gauche droite toute : 
Valls

Gauche centriste : 
Hollande
Royal
Hidalgo

Gauche traditionnelle : 
Hamon
Montebourg 

Gauche un peu extrmiste
Mlenchon

Gauche rvolutionnaire
Nathalie Arthaud

En voyez vous d'autre ?

Je mettrais  jour la liste

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que je pense de chacun d'eux 


Gauche droite toute :
Valls : pour moi il est a droite, soit LREM soit LR dans son discours.

Gauche centriste :
Hollande inaudible et trop proche du centre et de Macron
Royal : Idem
Hidalgo : Idem + inconnue je pense

Gauche traditionnelle :
Hamon : depuis son dernier echec, il ne convaincra pas je pense (en premier ministre en revanche... )
Montebourg : Bon charisme, homme qui passe pour avoir des valeurs, pas de casseroles a ma connaissances, mais en dehors de sa tribune, il peine  rassembler.

Gauche un peu extrmiste
Mlenchon : Son attitudes depuis son dernier chec  la prsidentielle, ce besoin d'exister et de faire parler de lui, souvent en mal, l'on decredibiliser je pense. Il s'appuie sur un programme de gauche qui me parait bon, mais l'homme ne mrite pas d'accder  la fonction prsidentiel. Il cr de plus un rejet au moins aussi important que Marine dans la population je pense. Pour moi son meilleur choix serait de se choisir un bon poulain gendre idal ou belle fille idale et de s'effacer au plus vite pour lui laisser la place et garder le pouvoir en sous main.

Gauche rvolutionnaire
Nathalie Arthaud


Ce vide  gauche m'interpelle quand mme beaucoup.
Nous subissons depuis 18 ans une politique de droite plus ou moins forte(on voit bien qu'avec hollande, c'est le centre qui a dcid, les autres sont parti vite)

Le besoin de protection sur les fondamentaux rgaliens hors scurit n'ont jamais t aussi fort, l'importance de l'cole, de la sant, du vivre ensemble, de la culture n'a jamais t aussi marque.

Et la gauche n'est pas la, alors que c'est son rservoir lectorale et son programme de base.

la gauche qui fait de la scurit, ca sonne faux. La, elle pourrait mme ne pas en faire, on a pas t assailli de faits divers depuis longtemps. Et croire que la droite va crer du tissu local et rinvestir dans les services publics, c'est de la douce illusion.

----------


## Gunny

Tous les grands noms n'ont aucune chance car ils sont tous grills pour une raison ou pour une autre (lgitime ou injuste). La gauche (et encore plus une gauche unie) a besoin d'un nouveau visage si elle veut convaincre. Personnellement, la solution qui me vient tout de suite  l'esprit est Franois Ruffin. Ce n'est pas un parfait inconnu, il a dj t lu, il ne se trane aucune casserole, jouit d'une bonne rputation et est trs charismatique et combatif. De plus il connat trs bien la France rurale, ce qui est normalement un gros problme de la gauche. LFI possde aussi d'autres personnalits  la hauteur de la tche (Adrien Quatennens, Marion Aubry par exemple), mais j'ai du mal  les voir rassembler de la mme manire.

----------


## halaster08

> Gauche droite toute :
> Valls : pour moi il est a droite, soit LREM soit LR dans son discours.


Mme quasiment RN, de toute faon tout le monde le dteste il a aucune chance




> Gauche centriste :
> Hollande inaudible et trop proche du centre et de Macron
> Royal : Idem
> Hidalgo : Idem + inconnue je pense


Hidalgo peut avoir ses chances, la mairie de Paris c'est pas rien quand mme, si les mdias la chouchoute comme ils ont fait avec pour Macron elle pourrait russir, mais pour moi elle n'est pas vraiment a gauche, au mieux centriste et appliquera un programme  la Hollande




> Gauche traditionnelle :
> Hamon : depuis son dernier chec, il ne convaincra pas je pense (en premier ministre en revanche... )
> Montebourg : Bon charisme, homme qui passe pour avoir des valeurs, pas de casseroles a ma connaissances, mais en dehors de sa tribune, il peine  rassembler.


Hamon est grill, personne ne l'a soutenu la dernire fois, son mouvement est vide, aucune chance
Montebourg a un certain charisme en effet, mais pas sur qu'il soit assez a gauche pour rassembler la LFI et le PC derrire lui




> Gauche un peu extrmiste
> Mlenchon : Son attitudes depuis son dernier chec  la prsidentielle, ce besoin d'exister et de faire parler de lui, souvent en mal, l'on decredibiliser je pense. Il s'appuie sur un programme de gauche qui me parait bon, mais l'homme ne mrite pas d'accder  la fonction prsidentiel. Il cr de plus un rejet au moins aussi important que Marine dans la population je pense. Pour moi son meilleur choix serait de se choisir un bon poulain gendre idal ou belle fille idale et de s'effacer au plus vite pour lui laisser la place et garder le pouvoir en sous main.


Pas du tout d'accord avec ton analyse.
Probablement un des meilleurs candidats pour moi, il a fait est trs bon score au dernire prsidentielle ce qui le rend crdible mais surtout menaant pour Macron, son comportement n'as pas vraiment chang depuis la dernire prsidentielle c'est juste son traitement dans les mdias qui a chang, tout est fait pour le dcrdibiliser, ses discours sont retourn contre lui ds qu'on peut volontairement mal interprt ses propos. Il a pour lui l'exprience et une constance dans ses idaux, il a quitt le PS il y a longtemps quand le PS est devenu plus au centre droit que gauche, son parti/mouvement a un programme clair, concret, vraiment  gauche, bas sur du solide, contrairement a beaucoup de parti dont le programme est bas sur de grands discours eux-mmes bas sur le dernier fait divers 
Qu'il laisse sa place a un "gendre idal" ne me parait pas une solution envisageable, son successeur forcment moins connu aura largement moins de chance de regrouper derrire lui, en plus les mdias auront vite de le diabolis autant que Mlenchon

Tu n'a pas cit Ruffin, pour moi le meilleur candidat, presque aussi bon orateur que Mlenchon, mme programme bien construit, dj connu et reconnu pour ses diffrents combat, peut ramener des ouvriers du vers la gauche plutt que le RN, moins dtest que Mlenchon par les autres partis de gauche, pour moi c'est lui qui a clairement le meilleur potentiel


Par contre le vrai problme c'est pas de trouver un candidat, c'est d'empcher qu'ils se prsentent tous, or pour l'instant c'est trs mal parti

----------


## Ryu2000

Hollande, Royal, Hidalgo, Hamon, Mlenchon feraient la mme chose que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron (ils partagent tous les mmes valeurs union-europennes  ::roll:: )
Il y a bien Ruffin et Montebourg qui sont sympa, mais ils ne sont pas mis en avant.

Au premier tour de la prsidentielle de 2017 a a fait :
M. Benot HAMON : 4,82
Mme Nathalie ARTHAUD : 0,49
M. Philippe POUTOU : 0,83
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 14,84

En 2022 LFI devrait faire beaucoup moins bien, parce que Melenchon fait de la merde et les mdias le montrent bien.
Le PS ne trouvera probablement pas mieux qu'Hamon.

Il faudrait un partie qui fait dans la social et pas dans le socital, Montbeourg serait pas mal, mais il ne sera jamais prsident.
Pour tre lu il faut se soumettre  des milliardaires, ds qu'il y a une concession c'est foutu, a devient la mme merde que le PS, l'UMP, LREM.

La solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes  ::P:  ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

> Pas du tout d'accord avec ton analyse.
> Probablement un des meilleurs candidats pour moi, il a fait est trs bon score au dernire prsidentielle ce qui le rend crdible mais surtout menaant pour Macron, son comportement n'as pas vraiment chang depuis la dernire prsidentielle c'est juste son traitement dans les mdias qui a chang, tout est fait pour le dcrdibiliser, ses discours sont retourn contre lui ds qu'on peut volontairement mal interprt ses propos.


100% d'accord avec toi, le problme c'est a marche trs bien et que Mlenchon est maintenant un repoussoir pour une grande partie des franais et doit passer une grande partie de son temps  se dfendre au lieu de parler de ses ides (cercle vicieux qui donne encore plus de grain  moudre aux mdias). Il y en a certains qui aimeraient bien faire oublier que Mlenchon tait  1.72% d'aller au second tour  la place de Le Pen en 2017...
C'est compltement injuste, mais  un moment il faut savoir se reconnatre vaincu. Mais du coup a me fait penser que tactiquement ce n'est pas une si mauvaise ide d'annoncer sa candidature. Pour l'instant on n'en est pas encore au recueil de signatures ni dpt officiel, donc c'est du vent. En gardant sa campagne active, il fait office de paratonnerre pour le reste de la gauche et garde un pouvoir de ngociation pour une union de la gauche, i.e "si vous vous joignez  nous, je me retire au profit d'un autre candidat". Ce serait une fantastique opportunit de couper l'herbe sous le pied des mdias dbut 2022. Je n'y crois pas trop hein, mais ce serait vraiment intressant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Elections rgionales 2021 : pourquoi la gauche est-elle si bas dans les sondages ?



> Selon la dernire srie d'enqutes Ipsos / Sopra Steria pour les antennes rgionales de France 3, publies le 9 juin,* la gauche pourrait n'arriver en tte du premier tour dans aucune des 13 rgions de l'Hexagone*, y compris dans les cinq qu'elle prside actuellement. Une premire.
> 
> Plus inquitant encore, *le total des intentions de vote des diffrentes listes de gauche atteint des seuils historiquement bas* :  peine 20% en Provence-Alpes-Cte d'Azur, dans le Grand Est ou dans les Hauts-de-France, pas plus de 30% en Auvergne-Rhne-Alpes ou en Normandie, moins de 35% en Ile-de-France... Seules la Nouvelle-Aquitaine et l'Occitanie semblent confirmer leur statut de terres historiques de gauche, avec un total suprieur  40%.
> (...)
> *La scurit ou l'immigration, sujets au cur de l'actualit* marque par une multiplication des faits-divers ces dernires semaines, "sont des thmes historiquement prempts par la droite ou l'extrme droite", explique Stphane Zumsteeg, directeur du dpartement opinion de l'Institut Ipsos. Or, "*elles paraissent plus crdibles que la gauche pour rpondre  ces questions-l*".
> 
> "On souffre d'un contexte mdiatique, reconnat Thomas Portes, l'un des porte-parole de Gnration.s, le parti fond par Benot Hamon. *Certaines chanes d'info et d'opinion donnent le ton et fixent l'agenda mdiatique* autour de l'immigration ou de la scurit, et on ne parle plus des questions sociales et cologiques."


Il est possible de faire du social, mais galement de rgler le problme de l'immigration et de la scurit
===

Les fans de Mlenchon, ne doivent pas tre trop pote avec Rudy Reichstadt et Conspiracy Watch :
 Le complotisme chez Mlenchon nest pas un accident, cest un tropisme

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que Mlenchon ne runira pas plus de 10% cette fois ci.
A la dernire prsidentielle, il tait bon orateur, pos, et il parlait programme quand les autres parlaient personnage.

Il avait aussi cette aura de l'age, et ce cot rassurant par rapport  un Macron.


Depuis, on l'a vu parler moins de programme, se lancer dans lesbroufe et perdre son sang froid plusieurs fois. Alors oui, il faut exister mdiatiquement, mais on ne pas pas dire qu'il a laiss une bonne image. Il peut s'attaquer aux mdias, surement  raison, pour dnoncer leur proximit avec les cercles de pouvoir, les compromissions, etc... mais la il en est rendu au mme niveau que Trump presque, et ce comportement est un repoussoir pour toute la gauche universitaire / intellectuelle. Il va donc rcuprer les ouvrier aux mieux... mais pas les intellectuels qui lui prfreront mme un centriste, qui paraitrai incarner mieux le costume. Et les ouvriers, a fera pas un programme. Garder des usines en France, c'est illusoire et impraticable avec le niveau de vie actuel de la population. Donc soit on sortirait de tous nos traits (UE, libre change, etc...) qui nous fournisse des produits  bas prix pour maintenir artificiellement l'illusion de pouvoir d'achat des plus pauvres... soit on continue comme aujourd'hui pour qu'ils puissent survivre et ils seront du.... 

Franois Ruffin, je pense qu'il a une bonne tte (je ne la connaissais pas), il fait propre sur lui. Je ne connais pas son discours et la manire de le partager. Il a t lu, mais jamais en position de dcisionnaire  un niveau tatique. Il part donc la fleur au fusil, quand Macron avait dj quelques ministres derrire lui ce qui ne l'a pas empch d'tre vu comme un dbutant.

La ou je crois en Montebourg, c'est que je pense que c'est plus facile de faire rallier le PC et LFI  un programme style PS, que l'inverse. En effet, ces 2 partis ont trs peu de chance de l'emporter, ou alors au bout d'un trs long effort comme le FN. En revanche, ils ne se trainent pas de casseroles racistes ou autre qui les rend infrquentable. On peut donc les inclure facilement dans un gouvernement comme Jospin l'avait fait il y a longtemps avec le PC. Il a un bonne tte, parait sympa, il a les cheveux blanc / gris qui rassurent, la capacit a discuter et une vraie exprience de l'tat. Il n'est pas centriste, donc pas repoussant pour LFI.

Pour moi, l'idal serait une gauche plurielle comme celle de 1997, pas trop extrmiste pour rassembler, mais suffisamment de convictions pour faire des rformes structurelles de gauche.

----------


## pmithrandir

Aprs, quand je liste les personnalits, je verrai bien...

Montebourg president
Hamon premier ministre, trs bien dans le role de l'effac
Ruffin aux finances(moins de comptences techniques, mais de l'idologie)
Mlenchon a la politique etrangre ou un truc du genre. (encore que... la diplomatie  ::D: )

Et ensuite, je suis sur qu'on peut piocher chez les vert un peu et trouver d'autres ttes pour remplir les ministres...

----------


## halaster08

> La ou je crois en Montebourg, c'est que je pense que c'est plus facile de faire rallier le PC et LFI  un programme style PS, que l'inverse.


Je pense l'inverse moi, la LFI c'est beaucoup de gens de gauche du du PS, aprs Hollande il y en a pas beaucoup qui prendront le risque de se rallier a nouveau au PS. Au niveau des scores des lctions LFI est devant le PS donc plus lgitime comme leader, en plus LFI s'entend plutt bien avec le PC

En fait si tu veux rassembler un groupe faut le faire par le centre et au centre de la gauche en ce moment c'est la LFI.

Moi je verrais plus Ruffin prsident (Mlenchon qui lache au dernier moment, pour pouvoir rallier la gauche) et Hamon ou Montebourg premier ministre
D'ailleurs dans le programme de la LFI il y a la 6eme rpublique, donc grosse rforme de l'orga et moins d'hyper prsident, donc un vrai rle a jouer pour le premier ministre, a peut motiver aussi.

Mais le vrai problme c'est pas les gens mais surtout le programme, et c'est surtout l que PS et LFI s'entendent pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

Lfi c est pas le centre de la gauche. C est un mix de syndicalisme  la besancenot  du PC et de l aile gauche du Ps. On est  gauche toute avec un programme innaplicable en l tat.
Au mieux pour gouverner ils pourront s en inspirer... Mais l appliquer c est une escroquerie pour choper des votes.

Rien que ne discours anti patron va effrayer 80% de la population. 
Les retraits n ont aucun intrt  une rvolution vu qu ils sont rentier du systme actuel et la plupart des gens veulent juste un salaire... donc il leur faut un patron pour cela.

Je ne pense pas qu ils soient en mesure de gouverner, ni qu ils y croient eu mme. Au mieux ils veulent tre un parti d opposition du FN... 

Regarde le FN par exemple... grosse inflexion de son programme sur les fondamentaux pour draguer large. Leur programme s assagi pour obtenir le pouvoir  leur porte.

Lfi n en est pas la. Ils sont sur un programme de contestation et ils savent qu ils ne gouvernement pas

----------


## Gunny

> Lfi c est pas le centre de la gauche. C est un mix de syndicalisme  la besancenot  du PC et de l aile gauche du Ps. On est  gauche toute avec un programme innaplicable en l tat.
> Au mieux pour gouverner ils pourront s en inspirer... Mais l appliquer c est une escroquerie pour choper des votes.
> 
> Rien que ne discours anti patron va effrayer 80% de la population. 
> Les retraits n ont aucun intrt  une rvolution vu qu ils sont rentier du systme actuel et la plupart des gens veulent juste un salaire... donc il leur faut un patron pour cela.
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu ils soient en mesure de gouverner, ni qu ils y croient eu mme. Au mieux ils veulent tre un parti d opposition du FN... 
> 
> Regarde le FN par exemple... grosse inflexion de son programme sur les fondamentaux pour draguer large. Leur programme s assagi pour obtenir le pouvoir  leur porte.
> ...


On a bien lu le mme programme ? > https://noussommespour.fr
On est quand mme bien loin de brler tous les patrons. Je comprends bien qu'on a tellement gliss  droite que la plupart des mesures semblent relever de l'utopie, mais tout de mme. La moiti du programme, c'est du bon sens ou de la dignit humaine basique. Je ne dis pas que tout est applicable en l'tat (ni mme que je suis d'accord avec tout), mais s'ils n'appliquent que 10% de leur programme on vivra dans un pays en bien meilleure sant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Face  la crise dmocratique, convoquer lAssemble constituante de la 6e RpubliqueFace au chômage et à lurgence sociale, partager les richesses, mettre au pas la financeFace  la crise climatique, la planification cologiqueSortir des traits europensFace  la guerre, instaurer lindpendance de la France au service de la paixFace  la grande rgression, choisir lobjectif du progrs humainFace au dclinisme, porter la France aux frontires de lHumanit​

J'aime bien le point "Sortir des traits europens".
C'est peut-tre le point "mettre au pas la finance" qui fait que les mdias ne sont pas sympa avec lui dernirement.

a critique un tout petit peu l'UE :
Chapitre 4 : Sortir des traits europens



> LEurope de nos rves est morte. *LUnion europenne est seulement un march unique et les peuples sont soumis  lavarice dune poigne dtats et  la dictature des banques et de la finance.* Comment stopper ce cauchemar ? 
> 
> Les politiques menes dans le cadre des traits europens ont aboli la capacit daction de ltat face aux diffrentes urgences. Pire, pour pouvoir bnficier du prtendu plan de relance europen nous devrons adopter de nouvelles mesures austritaires qui nous empchent de mener la grande bifurcation cologique. Et tout cela alors mme que nous devrons rembourser la dette contracte qui vient sajouter  des dettes dont tout le monde sait quelles ne peuvent tre payes dans aucun pays !
> 
> *Notre indpendance daction et la souverainet de nos dcisions ne doivent plus tre abandonnes aux obsessions idologiques de la Commission europenne ni  la superbe du gouvernement allemand* et de ses allis !
> (...)
> Mesure clef : Refuser le pacte de stabilit et les rgles europennes encadrant les dficits et dnoncer le Trait sur la stabilit, la coordination et la gouvernance (TSCG)
> 
> Aller plus loin :
> Cesser dappliquer unilatralement la directive sur le dtachement des travailleurs en France et *refuser les traits de libre-change*Refuser les rgressions du droit europen vis--vis du droit national, sur les questions sociales et cologiquesRefuser tout nouvel largissement sans harmonisation sociale, fiscale et environnementale pralable*Stopper la libralisation et la privatisation des services publics* *Encadrer les mouvements de capitaux pour viter lvasion fiscale* et les attaques spculatives contre la France


Le problme c'est que ce programme est totalement utopique, la France ne peut pas changer l'UE. Elle ne peut rien imposer, elle peut faire des propositions mais a ne passera jamais.
Si la France ne respecte pas les rgles de l'UE elle va tre sanctionn. a m'tonnerait qu'on puisse sortir des traits si facilement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour moi, LFI, c'est ce que devrait tre le PS. Leur programme, c'est du socialisme, pas du communisme. 
Le PS, ce n'est plus Parti Socialiste, mais Parti Socital.

Je pense que si Montebourg veut y aller, il ne devra pas le faire sous l'tiquette PS. 
Hollande a tu le PS. Ou, disons plutt que Hollande a rvl  tous ce qu'tait devenu le PS : un parti de droite.

Et Hamon l'a prouv. Lors de la primaire socialiste, il a t soutenu par l'aile gauche du PS, et des gens qui ne voulaient pas de Mlenchon (l'homme, pas le programme). 
Mais la machine PS, qui voulait Valls,  lcher Hamon au profit de Macron. Rsultat, voyant que Hamon dgringolait, les PS de gauche, se sont tourns vers Mlenchon.

Hamon aurait renoncer au dernier moment. Genre, 1 semaine avant le premier tour, il annonce qu'il renonce et il appelle  voter Mlenchon. Je pense que le second tour aurait t trs intressant ! 

Pour la prochaine lection, j'avoue que je n'ai aucune ide de ceux qui se prsenteront. Mme Macron, c'est pas sr. La seule candidate quasi certaine, c'est Marine Le Pen. (bon y a aussi Dupont-Aignan, mais il compte pour du beurre, comme Asselineau).
Pour les autres, c'est le flou le plus complet.
Quant  mon vote, personnellement, j'en ai aucune ide.

----------


## halaster08

> Lfi c est pas le centre de la gauche. C est un mix de syndicalisme  la besancenot  du PC et de l aile gauche du Ps. On est  gauche toute avec un programme innaplicable en l tat.
> Au mieux pour gouverner ils pourront s en inspirer... Mais l appliquer c est une escroquerie pour choper des votes.


Pourrais-tu dtailler ce que tu trouves inapplicable ou encre une escroquerie ?





> Pour moi, LFI, c'est ce que devrait tre le PS. Leur programme, c'est du socialisme, pas du communisme.


Tout a fait d'accord, a me fait toujours sourire quand on les taxe "d'extrmisme" alors qu'ils sont juste sur l'ancienne ligne du PS

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tout a fait d'accord, a me fait toujours sourire quand on les taxe "d'extrmisme" alors qu'ils sont juste sur l'ancienne ligne du PS


Non, c'est normal. De la part d'extrmistes No-Libraux, tout programme raisonnable et social est extrme(ment dangereux pour leur idologie)

----------


## pmithrandir

De mmoire, mme si j'avais vot pour eux en 2017, j'avais bien not que plusieurs propositions taient largement dmagogiques et surtout vitaient de lister les consquences associes.

La sortie de l'Europe et des traits taient par exemple largement vu par la prisme de l'emploi, mais pas celui du pouvoir d'achat. (sortie de l'euro, sortie de tous les traits, incertitudes sur la monnaie et les changes commerciaux.

La question de la production locale sublime, en omettant totalement l'impact sur de nombreux prix finaux prvisible.

Et le problme, c'est que je pense que ce programme va bien driver d'ici l'anne prochaine avec personne pour le porter. Comme je l'ai dis, Mlenchon est pour moi hors course avec une image dplorable... et Ruffin est inaudible et sera tax d'incapable.

Comme il n'est si une figure publique (acteur, journaliste majeur), ni orateur, ni prt a prendre le pouvoir par la force. Donc il ne l'obtiendra pas.(dans l'histoire, c'est les seuls exemples de prise de pouvoir de non politiciens)

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

Juste un partage d'article du monde.

Vous remarquerez le dsert, ou boulevard a gauche.
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...5_4355770.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que j'aime dans cet article du monde, c'est le classement politique.

Ainsi, LFI et PC sont la gauche *radicale*, alors que le PS est la gauche *modre*

Asselineau est "divers", alors qu'il a sa place dans droite, voire extrme droite.

Pareil pour Macron, qui est class "centre" alors qu'il est "droite", faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un autre article du monde qui semble intressant, mais il faut tre abonn pour le lire en intgralit :
Rgionales 2021 : pour la gauche, un scrutin sans vainqueur ni perdant qui ravive les tensions



> Pas la crdibilit ncessaire 
> Comme souvent  gauche, il na pas fallu beaucoup de temps pour retomber dans les rglements de comptes. Alors que, depuis plusieurs mois, tous ses responsables entonnent le chant de lunit, ds dimanche soir, les socialistes ont ouvert le feu, hypothquant de plus en plus lventualit dune stratgie dunion pour la prsidentielle. Persuade que le duel annonc entre Emmanuel Macron et Marine Le Pen sloigne, puisque La Rpublique en marche et le Rassemblement national ont subi des checs dimanche soir, *chaque formation veut jouer sa propre partition, et tenter sa chance.*


Il me semble qu'il y a eu des alliances  gauche en 2017, il n'y avait pas de candidat EELV et le parti s'est ralli  Benoit Hamon :



> En dcembre 2016, le co-prsident du groupe Europe cologie Les Verts au conseil rgional d'le-de-France dclare qu'il voit dans le projet de Benot Hamon, candidat  la primaire de la gauche organise par le Parti socialiste, un projet  colo-compatible . En consquence, il appelle Yannick Jadot  renoncer  sa candidature au profit de Benoit Hamon si celui-ci remporte la primaire. Yannick Jadot fait alors savoir qu'il refuse cette proposition, n'y voyant que de la  politique-fiction .
> 
> Le 16 fvrier 2017, 59,5 % des adhrents et sympathisants Europe cologie Les Verts inscrits  la primaire du parti votent  89,7 % pour une  recherche de convergences et de rassemblement  de leur candidat, Yannick Jadot, avec le candidat du Parti socialiste, Benot Hamon, et le candidat de la France insoumise, Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Le 26 fvrier 2017, 55,2 % des lecteurs de la primaire cologiste approuvent  79,5 % l'accord prvoyant *le ralliement de Yannick Jadot au candidat socialiste Benot Hamon* (15,4 % ont vot contre et 5,1 % ont vot blanc) pour l'lection prsidentielle 2017. Nanmoins, le dput Sergio Coronado et le maire de Grenoble ric Piolle choisissent de soutenir Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


======
Il y a des fans de Mlenchon qui n'ont pas aim ce qu'a dit Patrick Kanner :
https://twitter.com/publicsenat/stat...74567019757570
Il dit juste que le problme de LFI c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon...

Et c'est vrai que si  la place de Mlenchon il y avait quelqu'un comme Franois Ruffin, le parti aurait beaucoup plus de chance de prendre le pouvoir. Niveau charisme c'est autre chose.
#PlusJamaisPS est en tendance sur Twitter grce  des lcteurs LFI.
Quelque part ils ont raison les types, aujourd'hui le PS c'est exactement la mme merde que LR et LREM. C'tait marrant avec Hamon mais a n'a pas dur longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : dj des tensions  la primaire colo



> Cinq candidats vont concourir en septembre pour reprsenter les cologistes  la prsidentielle. Mais certains suspectent le parti EELV de favoriser le maire de Grenoble, Eric Piolle.
> (...)
> Quatre prtendants, Delphine Batho, Yannick Jadot, ric Piolle et Sandrine Rousseau souhaitent reprsenter le mouvement cologiste  la prsidentielle de 2022.

----------


## Ryu2000

Socialistes contre Mlenchon : linsoumis public numro 1



> Depuis que le tribun a claqu la porte du PS en 2008, ses anciens camarades ne lont pas pargn. La querelle, sous couvert de divergences idologiques entre deux gauches irrconciliables, sintensifie  lapproche de la prsidentielle.
> 
> Qui a commenc le premier ? Les responsables politiques raisonnent parfois comme des enfants. Insoumis et socialistes sattaquent, saccusent de sattaquer et contre-attaquent. Jean-Luc *Mlenchon, dit-on, nourrit une haine froce  lencontre de ses anciens camarades* quil a un temps, aprs son dpart du PS en 2008, affubls du terme pjoratif de solfriniens. Le qualificatif, tir de la rue de Solfrino o sigeait le parti jusquen 2018, laissait entendre quavec Franois Hollande au pouvoir, ils ne mritaient plus lappellation  historique car issue du mouvement ouvrier  de socialistes. Linverse est vrai aussi. Il y a quelque chose dpidermique dans la raction que provoque, chez certains socialistes, le chef de La France insoumise, trente-deux ans de carte au PS. Je nai aucune sympathie ni pour Mlenchon, ni pour ses i


Le PS n'est plus de gauche et il ne reprsente plus rien, le PS a fait 4,82% des inscrits en 2017, LFI en a fait 14,84%.

----------


## Mingolito

Moi je dis Mlenchon, comme les gens ont compris que c'est non seulement un escroc mais qu'il est dangereux et fou  lier, il ne passera jamais le 2eme tour, donc c'est parfait  ::ccool::

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce que j'aime dans cet article du monde, c'est le classement politique.
> 
> Ainsi, LFI et PC sont la gauche *radicale*, alors que le PS est la gauche *modre*
> 
> Asselineau est "divers", alors qu'il a sa place dans droite, voire extrme droite.
> 
> Pareil pour Macron, qui est class "centre" alors qu'il est "droite", faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons...


Oui, ce classement c'est n'importe quoi.
Marine avec son programme similaire au programme du parti communiste de Georges Marchais est  gauche, pas  droite.
Macron avec ses +1000 milliards de dettes est forcment  gauche.
Asselineau n'est ni  gauche ni  droite c'est un dbile profond, qui ne comprends rien a rien, et qui est donc nulle part.
Vu le dsastre conomique caus par Mitterrand et Hollande oui le PS c'est bien  gauche.

Quasiment tous ces candidats sont  gauche, le seul politique de droite, qui avait un programme de droite, tait feu Fillon.
Le seul candidat qui doit avoir peut tre un programme vaguement  droite c'est peut tre Xavier Bertrand, le reste c'est des dmagogues.

Et tu aura beau traiter les autres de "con", voila pour toi, parce que tu connais rien de rien, tu ne fais que troller et propager de la dsinformation communiste  :
 "L'intelligence chez l'homme, quoiqu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec a qu'il juge ! Coluche"
En vrai tu travailles dans une usine  troll de FI ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> "L'intelligence chez l'homme, quoiqu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec a qu'il juge ! Coluche"


Dans son sketch, Coluche iniste sur le fait que cette citation vient de Ren Descartes.




> Macron avec ses +1000 milliards de dettes est forcment  gauche.


LREM ne fait pas de social, donc il n'est pas de gauche.




> Vu le dsastre conomique caus par Mitterrand et Hollande oui le PS c'est bien  gauche.


Chirac et Sarkozy n'ont pas fait mieux.

----------


## Mingolito

> LREM ne fait pas de social, donc il n'est pas de gauche.


Bien sur que oui, et le simple fait de ne pas dboulonner le systme socialo communiste en place depuis des lustres suffit  qualifier le mandat de socialo communiste.
Dernire action en date : "Depuis le 1er juillet, le cong paternit est pass de 14  28 jours" ce qui va avoir un cout norme pour la socit, et diminuer encore une fois l'efficacit des entreprises en France.






> Chirac et Sarkozy n'ont pas fait mieux.


C'est idiot de mettre ces deux la sur le mme plan cela n'a rien  voir.

-> Chirac a fait une politique de droite en dboulonnant (il a demand  Jospin de le faire ce qui est du pur gni)  une partie du dispositif Mitterrand,  savoir les nationalisations massives, ce qui a cr des conditions conomiques favorables pour entrainer une diminution du chmage (de +10%  7,8%). Comme Chirac n'a en sus pas cr de guerre, il a refus de jouer le jeux belliqueux des USA, son mandat a t le meilleur depuis des dcennies, et aprs lui il n'y a eu que des baltringues.

-> Sarkozy n'a rien fait qui soit qualifiable de droite, et il l'a mme avou publiquement quand il tait candidat pour le second mandat, son mandat a consist  lancer de trs nombreuses escroqueries, comme l'escroquerie Areva qui  cout des milliards, tout en laissant le systme socialo communiste mis en place par les ministres communistes de Mitterrand en fonction. Pire encore, il a lanc une guerre couteuse qui a dtruit un pays et qui a augment le nombre de migrants  grer pour les mandats suivants. Ce qu'il a fait est punissable de la peine de mort, dommage que ce ne soit plus possible. Au pire il devrait pourrir en prison plus de 20 ans pour toute son uvre.

----------


## Ryu2000

On est pas encore dans l'ambiance "Front Populaire". Ce serait cool un "toute la gauche contre Macron" malheureusement a n'arrivera pas. C'est impossible de faire s'entendre LFI, le PS, le PCF, NPA, etc.

Prsidentielle 2022 : avec sa "caravane des jours heureux", le PCF tente de faire connatre son candidat, Fabien Roussel



> dfaut des passants, la caravane est surtout venue remobiliser ses militants, qui peuvent enfin soutenir leur propre candidat.* C'est la premire fois que le PCF en prsente un depuis Marie-Georges Buffet, en 2007.* "J'ai connu malheureusement la guerre. On a t sinistrs et relogs  la cit Meyer, au Havre", raconte un militant de trs longue date, actif depuis 1959 au parti communiste. Il veut "dmontrer que le PCF existe encore, et qu'il est toujours l".
> 
> Aprs un an et demi de restrictions sanitaires, c'est l'occasion pour les militants de se retrouver et de partager des moments de convivialit, dans l'ADN du parti communiste. "C'est l'ambiance fte de l'Huma", se rjouit l'un d'eux. "a fait partie des choses qui nous manquent depuis le dbut du Covid. Le ct bon enfant, la musique, et la dcontraction des gens."
> 
> Le 26 aot, la caravane des jours heureux terminera son tour du littoral  Malo-les-Bains, dans le Nord. Fabien Roussel doit y faire un discours, devant un public plus nombreux, espre son parti.


L il y a une fan du PCF qui a crit un tweet qui a fait ragir :



> https://twitter.com/AubriereLydia/st...80754279170051
> Aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de Mlenchon,
> Il y a 70 ans.
> Il a des responsabilits politique depuis 1972, c'est  dire sous le mandat de Nixon et Brejnev.
> Il cumule  lui seul 64 ans de mandats lectifs !
> Le renouveau a ne peut pas tre lui  gauche.
> #Roussel2022


Il y a plein de gens de LFI qui ne sont pas content. Les relations entre LFI et le PCF ne doivent pas tre top.
Je savais que les communistes dtestaient les socialistes par dessus tout, du coup ce n'est pas tonnant qu'ils dtestent Melenchon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : Philippe Poutou annonce sa candidature



> En dplacement  Port-Leucate, dans l'Aude, pour la treizime dition de l'universit d't du NPA, le Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste, Philippe Poutou a annonc officiellement sa candidature  l'lection prsidentielle de 2022, a rapport France 3 Occitanie, ce lundi.
> 
> Il s'agit de la troisime candidature de Philippe Poutou  une lection prsidentielle, aprs celles de 2012 (1,15%) et de 2017 (1,09%).


==================
Edit :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Fabien Roussel, du PCF, promet que sa candidature naffaiblira pas la gauche



> Le problme dune gauche  20 % et cinq candidatures, ce sont les 20 %, pas les cinq candidatures , a plaid le secrtaire national du PCF, candidat  la prsidentielle de 2022


===================
Edit :
Prsidentielle 2022 : l'eurodput Raphal Glucksmann appelle  sortir de la "farce" des candidatures multiples  gauche



> Parmi ses propositions, Raphal Glucksmann en appelle  des "rformes fiscales beaucoup plus ambitieuses" qui dpassent la seule proposition de revenir  l'Impt sur la fortune, qu'il estime ne pas tre "l'alpha et l'omga de notre vie". Il propose galement d'imposer des taxes  l'entre de l'Union europenne et de crer un "made in european act", qui permette de "faire merger des champions industriels europens" et "sortir du dogme de la concurrence libre et non fausse". Par ailleurs, *il s'est prononc en faveur de lgalisation du cannabis* "pour casser les trafics, arrter les trafiquants et retirer le terreau qui fait germer ces trafics-l".


Si il atteint le second tour je voterai pour lui, on sait jamais des fois qu'on puisse crer son entreprise pour produire et vendre des fleurs de cannabis  :;): .

----------


## halaster08

Bon bah c'est officiel Montebourg est compltement disqualifi, mais qui a pu lui vendre un slogan pareil, c'est vraiment la pire entre en campagne que j'ai jamais vu.

https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/pr...didat-20210904

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le candidat malheureux aux primaires socialistes de 2012 et 2017 a expliqu le slogan qu'il donnait  sa campagne, la remontada de la France - soit le mot espagnol pour dsigner la remonte. Il a dclin cette remonte en cinq ans, de 2022  2027, en plusieurs axes: reconstruction industrielle, remonte des salaires, VIe Rpublique, France sans ptrole en 20 ans, svrit rpublicaine ou encore retour  la terre.


Oui le slogan est ridicule mais il peut toujours changer d'agence de comm. Sur le programme qui est un modle de superficialit :

* reconstruction industrielle : 300 et 400 usines  reconstruire dans nos rgions ... quelle ambition .. cela fera quoi, 50 000 emplois et 3 usines par dpartement ? c'est un peu lger pour compenser les 2.5 millions d'emplois industriels perdus depuis 40 ans. Au frais de l'tat ou a-t'il rflchit  la raison pour laquelle il n'y a plus d'usines en France ? et que n'a-t'il pas fait cela avant.
* remonte des salaires : il faudrait virer 1 ou 2 millions de bureaucrates qui pullulent  la sant et  l'EduNat et  la territoriale, sinon d'o viendra l'argent ? Or il est socialiste donc ne fera jamais cela, ou alors financera en augmentant les charges ailleurs, ce qui est dans son ADN. Accessoirement la France est de plus en plus endette, que va-il faire, demander de l'argent aux saoudiens ? dvaluer le franc ? impossible donc c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.
* VIe Rpublique : ahaha, la constitution actuelle n'est pas assez dnature ?
* France sans ptrole : facepalm. Dans 20 ans on n'aura construit que 3 EPR au mieux et les voitures lectriques ne reprsenteront que 10% du parc. Donc on interdit 90% des voitures et on n'autorise que les vlos, pour revenir  l'poque de Pagnol ? comment on construit et fait tourner 300 usines sans ptrole, on livre les parpaings en vlo et on utilise des grues en bois avec des nes ? il y a plus beaucoup d'nes en france mais quand mme.
* retour  la terre : l'tat devra racheter 1 millions de bien dlabrs  la campagne et y reloger des pauvres des villes ... qui devront rhabiliter ces ruines. Mais comment vivrons ces gens, ils tiendront le caf du coin et feront de l'agriculture bio ? Maon, charpentier cela ne s'improvise pas. Alors qu'il suffirait d'autoriser aux mnages d'installer des mobile home sur leur terrain.
* "svrit" rpublicaine : un seul septennat (retour  la cohabitation), mais la seule proposition intelligente de ce programme, le RIC.

 Au moins il y a un soupon de volonte, mais il finira comme Tsipras car il n'a pas ce qu'il faut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais qui a pu lui vendre un slogan pareil


Ce n'est qu'un slogan
En y rflchissant un petit peu, il n'est pas si mal. C'est un peu dommage que ce soit un mot espagnol, mais il y a toute une philosophie derrire "le terme qualifie une remonte inattendue *durant une situation quasi dsespre*".
C'est utilis dans les commentaires sportifs comme au Rugby ou aux checs. C'est l'esprit Shonen comme on dit.

J'aime bien le concept "la situation est abominable, on est compltement foutu, mais on va se battre  fond pour essayer de s'en sortir mme si les probabilits sont contre nous".
C'est toujours cool quand un politicien reconnait  quel point la situation est dramatique. On tait dj dans une crise profonde avant 2020. Les annes SARS-CoV-2 vont aggraver tous les problmes.

====
Certains points de son programme sont sympas :



> (...) Cest remonter de 5 points de Richesse nationale notre industrie pour rattraper lEspagne et lAngleterre. *Cest se remettre  fabriquer sur le sol national la soixantaine de produits critiques que nous importons au prix de notre souverainet perdue : dans llectronique, la pharmacie, lalimentation, le machinisme.* Cette Remontada Industrielle reprsente si nous russissons entre 300 et 400 usines  reconstruire dans nos rgions, 3  4 usines nouvelles par dpartement dont on aura le soin de faire profiter la France des dpartements dsindustrialiss (...)


Il est extrmement important de faire un peu de protectionnisme.  :+1:  :+1:  :+1: 




> (...) Une revalorisation significative de tous les bas salaires publics et privs, des salaires en dessous de la moyenne, doit tre dcide au profit des classes populaires et des classes moyennes. Et cela par la ngociation, ou par la loi sil le faut en 2022.Cest la rparation due  20 annes de mpris conomique. La Remontada, cest aussi le dividende salari, ce projet englouti du gaullisme que le moment est venu de ressusciter. Un dividende salari galitaire doit tre distribu  tous les salaris des entreprises de plus de 10 employs (...)


Pour augmenter les salaires on pourrait juste baisser les charges, les taxes, les impts, etc, qu'il y a entre ce que verse l'employeur et ce que touche le travailleur.
Si une loi pouvait contraindre mon entreprise  me payer plus ce serait cool, c'est pas marrant d'tre sous pay.  ::(: 




> (...) Ce sont les taxes carbone et les droits de douane quil faudra infliger aux importations lointaines ! Mais notre projet national sera lorganisation active dune France sans ptrole. Pour commencer tout de suite ces investissements de laprs-ptrole, je vous propose que notre premire dcision soit *la nationalisation des socits concessionnaires dautoroutes*. Ces autoroutes sont les ntres, finances avec largent et la sueur des contribuables. Je prfre que les pages et les 3 milliards de dividendes annuels financent lcologisation des transports en commun, la gnralisation de la voiture lectrique, le retour des petites lignes de train, le ferroutage (...)


Nationaliser les autoroutes ce serait cool, mais l'UE nous sanctionnerait pour a.
Gnraliser la voiture lectrique est une mauvaise ide. On est encore trs loin de produire des voitures lectriques qui polluent moins que des Diesel. Il faut que ce soit prt pour 2040, mais a risque d'tre tendu.
Heureusement en 2039 il sera toujours possible d'acheter une voiture essence neuve et de l'utiliser pendant 20 ans, par contre le carburant coutera plus cher.  ::(:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> [...] car il n'a pas ce qu'il faut.


Aucun des candidats dclars ou probables n'a "ce qu'il faut", alors un de plus ou de moins...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Anne Hidalgo devrait faire son annonce de candidature dimanche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour augmenter les salaires on pourrait juste baisser les charges, les taxes, les impts, etc, qu'il y a entre ce que verse l'employeur et ce que touche le travailleur.


Baisser les charges, c'est baisser les salaires. Ton salaire, c'est ce que ton employeur paie pour ton travail. a inclus ce qui va directement  l'tat et ce qu'il te donne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Baisser les charges, c'est baisser les salaires.


Comme je souffre d'une forme trs svre de Phobie administrative, je n'ai vraiment pas envie de creuser le truc, j'ai essay de lire une de mes fiches de paies une fois et a m'a dj assez soul comme a.
Mais apparemment il existe un truc qui s'appelle "charge sociale" :
Charges sociales 2021 : taux, calcul et cotisations



> Pour les employeurs, les charges sociales reprsentent un cot. *Pour les salaris, elles rognent le salaire brut.* Collectes par l'Urssaf, l'Arrco, l'Agirc ou encore les OPCA ces contributions psent lourd sur le bulletin de salaire des salaris du secteur priv, mais aussi des fonctionnaires.


Je ne sais pas comment a s'appelle, je ne sais pas exactement ce que c'est, mais je sais qu'il y a une diffrence entre ce que donne l'entreprise et ce que touche le travailleur.
J'ai entendu dire que pour qu'un travailleur touche le SMIC (1200 net) l'entreprise donne 2400 (en gros, aprs a dpend surement de plein de choses j'en sais rien).
Dans le tas il doit y avoir des histoires de taxes et d'impts.

Bon aprs a ne changerait peut-tre pas grand chose au final, parce que quand on fait baisser des taxes et des impts quelque part, il y a des taxes et des impts qui augmentent ailleurs.
Parce que l'tat a toujours besoin de plus d'argent pour tourner, il fait des conomies aux mauvais endroits, il y a trop de fonctionnaires qui ne servent  rien, et pas assez de fonctionnaires utiles.
Il y a un problme avec l'administration Franaise, il y aurait moyen de faire plus simple, plus efficace, plus rapide, plus conomique.

----------


## Mat.M

> Bon bah c'est officiel Montebourg est compltement disqualifi


trs bien mais je n'arrive pas  comprendre en quoi Montebourg est "compltement disqualif",une petite explication serait ncessaire je pense.
Concernant l'article du Figaro c'est bien connu les journalistes abordent toujours les sujets selon un certain angle qu'il soit partisan ou non...et pas forcment celui de l'esprit critique

----------


## ddoumeche

> Aucun des candidats dclars ou probables n'a "ce qu'il faut", alors un de plus ou de moins...


Des candidats dclars, oui, mais on attend toujours la dclaration d'un parti non binaire voir de Claude Cheysson. Divide et Impera .... le patron de lib doit rire sous cape.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour augmenter les salaires on pourrait juste baisser les charges, les taxes, les impts, etc, qu'il y a entre ce que verse l'employeur et ce que touche le travailleur.


c'est une solution vidente oui.
Cependant a n'empchera pas le cot de la vie d'augmenter puisque l'conomie franaise importe de plus en plus ;
dans l'alimentaire parce qu'on est dpend de crales de pays trangers; du gaz parce qu'on dpend de Gazprom,  de matriaux pour le btiment...
sans oublier les licences Oracle et SAP que les diteurs font payer trs cher aux petites et moyennes entreprises franaises..
La balance du commerce extrieur vient encore de se creuser..



> c'est pas marrant d'tre sous pay.


vi mais encore faut-il que l'entreprise dans laquelle vous travaillez elle gagne beaucoup d'argent comme Microsoft ou Google

----------


## Mingolito

Montebourg, Sgolne royal, Mlenchon, quelle belle brochette de crtins et d'escrocs   ::ptdr:: 
En mme temps pour tre  gauche il faut tre soit totalement stupide et incomptent (Montebourg, Hollande, ...) soit un dangereux escroc  (Mitterrand, Mlenchon), ou alors les deux  la fois ( Sgolne royal )  c'est normal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cependant a n'empchera pas le cot de la vie d'augmenter puisque l'conomie franaise importe de plus en plus ;


Ouais effectivement la France importe plus qu'elle n'exporte (on peut trouver un graphique "Solde de la balance commerciale en biens" de l'Insee, mais a ne va pas jusqu'en 2021).
FRANCE : DFICIT COMMERCIAL CREUS EN JUILLET



> La balance commerciale de la France a fait ressortir un dficit de 6,96 milliards d'euros au titre de juillet 2021,  comparer  un dficit de 6,05 milliards le mois prcdent, d'aprs les donnes CVS-CJO de l'administration des douanes.


C'est  cause du mondialisme et de la superspcialisation.
Une des principales industrie de la France c'est le tourisme (comme plein de pays du tiers-monde), et l avec le SARS-CoV-2 c'est compltement mort.
Comme il est plus cher de produire en France qu'ailleurs, les usines sont parties, et comme il y a des traits de libre change on ne peut pas mettre de taxe  la douane pour favoriser les produits franais.  ::(:  (en Suisse ils le font et a se passe trs bien)




> sans oublier les licences Oracle et SAP que les diteurs font payer trs cher aux petites et moyennes entreprises franaises..


Dans l'ensemble du dficit commercial de la France a ne doit pas peser grand chose.
Aprs c'est vrai que les entreprises franaises utilisent beaucoup de logiciels US, gnralement il n'y a pas d'alternative.




> vi mais encore faut-il que l'entreprise dans laquelle vous travaillez elle gagne beaucoup d'argent


L a va plutt mal, les clients ont arrts des projets parce que l'conomie mondiale est au ralentit, des prestataires se retrouvent donc en intercontrat, et il faut leur payer le chmage partiel, a doit couter cher.

----------


## halaster08

> trs bien mais je n'arrive pas  comprendre en quoi Montebourg est "compltement disqualif",une petite explication serait ncessaire je pense.


Embouteillage de candidats a gauche, pour avoir une chance d'tre reconnu comme celui/celle qui peut fdrer tous ce bordel il faut soit plus de charisme que les autres, soit un meilleur programme, soit tre devant dans les sondages.
Montebourg viens de dvoiler son programme, rien de flamboyant qui pourrais donner envie a ceux qui ne votent plus de voter pour lui ou a ceux qui votent de changer de camp, il a dvoiler en mme son slogan, particulirement ridicule, c'est pas a non plus qui l'aider a remonter dans les sondages, son entre en candidature est donc bien rate, sachant qu'en les cadres du PS ont l'air plus enclin a soutenir Hidalgo, a sent vraiment le roussi pour Montebourg

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Embouteillage de candidats a gauche, pour avoir une chance d'tre reconnu comme celui/celle qui peut fdrer tous ce bordel il faut soit plus de charisme que les autres, soit un meilleur programme, soit tre devant dans les sondages.
> Montebourg viens de dvoiler son programme, rien de flamboyant qui pourrais donner envie a ceux qui ne votent plus de voter pour lui ou a ceux qui votent de changer de camp, il a dvoiler en mme son slogan, particulirement ridicule, c'est pas a non plus qui l'aider a remonter dans les sondages, son entre en candidature est donc bien rate, sachant qu'en les cadres du PS ont l'air plus enclin a soutenir Hidalgo, a sent vraiment le roussi pour Montebourg


Je pense qu'il y a longtemps que les cadres du PS ne reprsentent qu'eux mmes. La preuve lors des dernires primaires, o tous les cadres taient derrire Valls et que la base a choisi Hamon. 
Montebourg a un capital sympathique assez important. Un peu comme Chirac. Quant  Hidalgo, elle n'est pas trs aime,  part peut-tre chez les bobos-bio parisiens, mais elle a l'image type de la parisienne qui mprise la Province, je ne lui donne pas beaucoup de chances de rassembler les gens. 
C'est clair que Montebourg va disperser les voix "de gauche" encore un peu plus, mais a va tre pareil  droite. Macron, Bertrand, Pecresse, Zemmour, Le Pen, Dupont-Aignan, et ce n'est pas fini  mon avis.
Donc, on va avoir un premier tour dont les qualifis vont tourner autour de 13~15%, et encore... Donc Montebourg a une chance. A suivre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, on va avoir un premier tour dont les qualifis vont tourner autour de 13~15%, et encore...


a me rappelle un truc :
"JE N'AI PAS LE NIVEAU": RIC ZEMMOUR RACONTE SON DJEUNER AVEC XAVIER BERTRAND, L'INTRESS DMENT



> "Je sais bien que je n'ai pas le niveau, mais plus personne ne l'a aujourd'hui. Une prsidentielle ce n'est pas un examen, *c'est un concours, c'est le niveau des autres qui compte*", aurait confi Xavier Bertrand au chroniqueur lors d'un djeuner.


La phrase est intressante mme si elle n'a pas t prononc par Xavier Bertrand.
C'est vrai que quand tous les candidats  un concours sont nuls, certains vont passer avec un petit score, comme  Versailles et Crteil :
En France, on peut devenir prof des coles avec 4,17/20 de moyenne

====
Bref, un paquet de candidats vont se battre pour corrompre les instituts de sondages  ::P: 
Le premier tour ne va pas se jouer  grand chose. 2022 ce sera vraiment le moment de voter pour son candidat et de ne pas faire de calcul de "vote utile", n'importe qui peut atteindre le second tour.

----------


## ddoumeche

Anne Hidalgo cette femme qui va laisser une ardoise  8 milliards  la capitale, j'en passe et des meilleurs. Mais ce n'est pas grave puisque c'est la mairie de Paris qui paye. Il est pratique d'tre  la fois ancienne inspectrice du travail et ancienne amante d'un haut responsable politique, on ne vous demandera jamais pourquoi vous avez reu un salaire indu pendant des annes. Comme la pompadour.

En fait il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur son "cologisme" de salon, ses relations avec LVHM, tout ca, il serait drle de dvelopper ... personnellement ce qui m'indispose le plus, c'est son verbiage digne d'une prof de petite section qui te parle comme  imbcile.




> Cependant a n'empchera pas le cot de la vie d'augmenter puisque l'conomie franaise importe de plus en plus ;
> dans l'alimentaire parce qu'on est dpend de crales de pays trangers; du gaz parce qu'on dpend de Gazprom,  de matriaux pour le btiment...


En exploitant le gaz et le ptrole de schiste en France, on pourrait conomiser 50 milliards par an et crer des nombreux emplois.

----------


## Mat.M

> Montebourg, Sgolne royal, Mlenchon, quelle belle brochette de crtins et d'escrocs


vous avez raison avec le rgime prsidentiel c'est le coup d'tat permanent !

Les macronneries c'est fini je me suis rendu compte d'un truc tout bte c'est que le gouvernement actuel n'a...aucune vritable force d'opposition politique  :8O: .
Faut pas s'tonner s'il y a eu de l'agitation sociale avec les Gilets Jaunes...

Faut dire que le systme politique il est bien verrouill de chez verrouill puisque avec les  lections lgislatives aprs la prsidentielle de 2017 les dputs de l'assemble nationale font partie majoritairement du parti LREM.
Sur 577 dputs il y en a 349  :8O: 

Donc si la France Insoumise, les Verts les Rpublicains ils ont un projet de loi qui ne plait pas  l'actuel chef de l'tat pas besoin d'aller plus loin tant donn qu' l'assemble nationale les dputs font partie majoritairement de LREM, le projet de loi n'ira pas loin...
..
mme chose pour une commission d'enqute parlementaire il faut que l'Assemble Nationale ou le Snat dclenche cette commission




> En exploitant le gaz et le ptrole de schiste en France, on pourrait conomiser 50 milliards par an et crer des nombreux emplois.


c'est une possibilit oui cependant il faudra vous mettre d'accord avec les colos  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> c'est une possibilit oui cependant il faudra vous mettre d'accord avec les colos


De quels colos parles-t'on, de ceux qui vantent la voiture lectrique propulse  l'EPR ou des lus qui se dplacent continuellement en voiture au dpend des parisiens ? 
L'extraction du gaz et ptrole de schiste va-t'elle augmenter ou diminuer la quantit de ptrole consomme en France ? non. D'autant que contrairement  ce que croient certains, on roulera toujours avec des voitures thermiques dans 10 ans et dans 20 ans en France et en Angleterre.
Tout ce que cela va faire est de changer notre balance commerciale et nous rendre plus indpendant, nous ne serons plus otages de la situation au moyen-orient ou ailleurs.

----------


## halaster08

Pas encore entre en campagne Hidalgo commence dj les propositions caricaturales pour draguer plus d'lecteurs que ses concurrents:
Salaire de tous les enseignants / personnes en contacts avec les enfants X2 , autres salaires augments de 15%, qui dit mieux ?
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...s_4767161.html

----------


## Ryu2000

la Fte de l'Huma, ces communistes tirent un trait sur Mlenchon



> Comme vous pouvez le voir dans notre vido en tte darticle, les militants communistes que nous avons rencontrs avaient hte de retrouver les valeurs de leur parti incarnes dans une candidature  la prsidentielle. a faisait deux lections prsidentielles que le parti stait affaibli. L, je pense quon a besoin de candidats de gauche avec des positions plus radicales et moins de concessions, affirme Camille  notre micro.
> 
> Leffacement du parti derrire la personne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon semble aussi une poque rvolue pour plusieurs militants.

----------


## el_slapper

A croire que pour tre prsident (et les candidats potentiels  droite ou  l'extrme droite ne valent pas mieux, hein), il faut avant tout raconter des conneries. Ce qui, une fois de plus, donnerait raison au "regrett" Georges Frche, et son clbre "je suis lu par les cons".

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour tre prsident


Fabien Roussel ou pas, les militants communistes ont toujours dtest Mlenchon. Ce qui n'est pas surprenant puisque Mlenchon a tait un lu socialiste pendant des annes.
J'ai plutt l'impression que Fabien Roussel dit moins de conneries que la quasi totalit des autres candidats.
Je ne vois pas de problme l-dedans :



> Selon le dput, la crise sanitaire nous impose de nous unir, de reprendre en main notre destin, de *reprendre le pouvoir aux multinationales, aux banques et assurances*. Il est l, lenjeu de cette lection. Et ce doit tre la priorit de la gauche. Cest la mienne.
> 
> Llu nordiste a choisi la jeunesse, *le pouvoir dachat et la lutte contre lvasion fiscale comme principaux thmes de campagne*. Il propose notamment de nommer un ministre en charge de cette lutte sil parvient  llyse.


Melenchon a insult les communistes pendant toute sa carrire,  cause de a il risque de perdre presque 2% des voix.
Encore une fois :


"Vous les communistes, c'est de la merde vos amendements".
Il est trop arrogant pour se faire tolrer par les communistes.

----------


## el_slapper

@Ryu2000 : ce n'est pas le mme genre de conneries, mais c'est tout autant des conneries. C'est irralisable,  moins de passer en mode pure dictature (et pas avec un dictatillon comme Macron, je parle de vraie dictature, ou on embastille des dizaines de milliers de gens de manire routinire, juste parcequ'ils gnent). Et je ne crois pas qu'ils aient les moyens de passer en mode dictature.

EDIT : la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, non, ce n'est pas de la connerie. C'est difficille, mais pas impossible. Le reste...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est irralisable


De toute faon jamais un programme n'est ralis Donc qu'est-ce que a change ? Et on sait jamais si ils prennent le pouvoir ils pourront toujours essayer.
Pendant la campagne de 2007 Sarkozy promettait de diminuer l'immigration et de lutter contre la dlinquance "Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racaillles, on va vous en dbarrasser" et il n'a rien fait.
En 2012 Hollande avait un slogan "Mon vritable adversaire, c'est le monde de la finance", le type a fini par mettre un employ de chez Rothschild en ministre de l'conomie

Emmanuel Macron : "On se fout des programmes, ce qui importe c'est la vision"
Prsidentielle: Pas de programme Macron? On a cherch les propositions du candidat



> La rumeur lui colle  la peau depuis son entre en campagne. Emmanuel Macron serait orphelin de projet, le candidat sans programme de cette prsidentielle. Ses adversaires politiques ne manquent pas de le rappeler. *Un  hologramme , a tacl Franois Bayrou*.  Un gourou , a renchri Franois Fillon. Un  champignon hallucinogne  sest amus Jean-Luc Mlenchon.





> EDIT : la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, non, ce n'est pas de la connerie. C'est difficille, mais pas impossible.


Ouais c'est difficile parce que si tu bouches une faille, les avocats fiscalistes vont en trouver une autre.
Et vu que c'est l'UE qui dirige, la France ne peut pas faire grand chose.

Je trouve quand mme bien que les communistes aient identifis que les banques et les multinationales taient un problme (il manque les mdias, mais 2 sur 3 c'est dj pas mal, de toute faon les candidats sont obligs d'tre sympa avec les mdias si ils veulent avoir un minimum de visibilit)

----------


## Ryu2000

Je viens de dcouvrir un projet trs intressant :
Entretien : Georges Kuzmanovic dclare sa candidature  l'lection prsidentielle



> Le prsident du parti Rpublique souveraine, ancien proche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, a dcid de se lancer dans la course  l'lyse pour les chances de 2022. Georges Kuzmanovic s'en explique dans un entretien exclusif pour  Marianne .
> Marianne : Vous avez dcid de vous dclarer candidat pour l'lection prsidentielle de 2022. Pourquoi ?
> 
> Georges Kuzmanovic : Je me prsente pour dfendre le programme de Rpublique souveraine, le mouvement politique que je prside. C'est un programme construit, structur, organis. *Je veux dfendre la souverainet nationale et populaire, le retour de la dmocratie, le respect des rfrendums, la rindustrialisation, le protectionnisme, la planification conomique, la scurit.*
> (...)
> 
> Arnaud Montebourg, Fabien Roussel et dans une moindre mesure Jean-Luc Mlenchon dfendent des ides proches des vtres.
> 
> Mon programme est proche de celui de plusieurs personnalits, et avant tout d'Arnaud Montebourg. Mais Montebourg est peu clair sur le sujet le plus important : lUnion europenne (UE), qui tait dj le point principal de mon dsaccord avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Le grand revirement de Mlenchon, avant toutes les questions socitales, concerne l'UE : c'tait la condition sine qua non pour qu'il puisse parler au reste de la gauche. Arnaud Montebourg,  certains moments, tangue concernant l'UE. Et je peux videmment le comprendre, sur un plan lectoral, tant les Franais sont nourris  l'europisme depuis plusieurs dcennies. Beaucoup des soutiens de Montebourg viennent du PS, ce qui ne facilite pas les choses.
> ...


a me parle les rfrendums, la rindustrialisation, le protectionnisme, les critiques de l'UE.  :+1:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne sais pas comment a s'appelle, je ne sais pas exactement ce que c'est, mais je sais qu'il y a une diffrence entre ce que donne l'entreprise et ce que touche le travailleur.
> J'ai entendu dire que pour qu'un travailleur touche le SMIC (1200 net) l'entreprise donne 2400 (en gros, aprs a dpend surement de plein de choses j'en sais rien).
> Dans le tas il doit y avoir des histoires de taxes et d'impts.


Salaire super brut = cout pour l'entreprise = salaire + charge salariale + charge patronale
Salaire brut = salaire + charge salariale

Maintenant, ca permet diverses choses puisque le contrat est rdig en brut.
Si tu baisse les charges salariales, immdiatement les salaires nets montent, sans couter a l'entreprise
Si tu diminues les charges patronales, le cout pour l'entreprise diminue.

Mais ces charges payent de nombreuses choses : voiries, infrastructures, scurit sociale, retraite, etc.... Qui profitent directement au salari et  l'entreprise.
A chaque baisse de charge, ces services sont moins financs donc le salari bnficie de moins de service, qu'il devra donc payer dans le priv s'il veut maintenir le niveau qu'il avait.

C'est en cela qu'on dit souvent qu'une baisse de charge est en fait une baise de salarie indirecte.



> c'est une possibilit oui cependant il faudra vous mettre d'accord avec les colos


Il fudrait surtout trouver des mthodes pour extraire le gaz de schiste. 
Les quelques gisements en France ont t arrt en urgence car a cr durablement des problmes de secousse sismiques.

Aux USA ou ils ont dvelopp la technique beaucoup plus, on obtient galement des pollutions massives des rserves d'eau. Mme eux ou le pouvoir de l'argent est extremement fort sont en train de remettre en question ce choix, pourtant stratgique.


Maintenant, pour parler du sujet principal, j'ai toujours du mal avec les options de la gauche.
Hidalgo m'est extremement antipathique
Montebourg me plait, mais sa position sur l'UE meriterai d'tre clarifie
Mlenchon est un clown maintenant, et il occupe tellement d'espace que ses lieutenants ne peuvent pas le suppler.
Les communistes vont faire un score comme force ouvriere ou insulinase. Proche de zro. 

Cette prsidentielle verra  mon avis maximum 5 candidats avec des scores honorables : 
Un candidat de gauche  dfinir 12-18%Un candidat colo  dfinir 5-10%Un candidat de droite  dfinir 12-18%Marine : 15-22% (son socle)Macron : 15-22% (score important parce qu'il sera surement le seul candidat qui pourra se valoir d'une exprience de politique nationale d'envergure, je pense que ca lui fait gagner 4-5% de continuit)


Si les colos s'allient avec un candidat a gauche, je pense que sa victoire est certaine. Il crasera du mme coup tous les concurrents  gauche.
Les franais ont trs bien compris la leon de 2002. Le vote continuera d'tre utile. Les petites voix qui se disperse, je n'y croie pas. Je pense que les politiciens aussi, d'ou la cration des primaires pour partir unis plus que spars.

----------


## Ryu2000

Effectivement l'extraction du gaz de schiste est une catastrophe cologique. (Lexploitation du gaz de schiste dvaste les tats-Unis)

Il faut rappeler que pour faire certaines choses avec du ptrole de schiste il faut le mlanger avec du ptrole lourd :
Pourquoi lavenir ptrolier des USA dpend du Venezuela



> Grce au ptrole de schiste, les USA sont devenus le plus grand producteur ptrolier au monde. Si la lgret du schiste convient  merveille pour la ptrochimie, les pesticides ou le plastique, le diesel et le krosne ncessitent de le mlanger  un brut plus lourd.* Pour produire ces carburants, les raffineries du pays importent plus de 500000 barils/jour de brut extra lourd du Venezuela.*
> 
> Le Canada pourrait venir en aide  Washington, mais les capacits limites des transports et les cots importants des sables bitumineux de lAlberta freinent le processus.
> 
> Pour ne pas se tirer une balle dans le pied avec les lourdes sanctions financires, imposes par le prsident Trump au rgime Maduro, les USA continuent daccepter les livraisons de brut mais dposent les payements sur des comptes bloqus. Qui entre Caracas et Washington pourra tenir le plus longtemps, la question est pose.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ceux qui interviennent dans les mdias n'aiment pas Sandrine Rousseau et soutiennent Yannick Jadot
POUR BARBARA POMPILI, SANDRINE ROUSSEAU EST "PLUS QU'UN PEU DCONNECTE DE LA RALIT"



> Elle poursuit: "Quand Sandrine Rousseau dit, par exemple, qu'il faut rduire la production d'lectricit, c'est juste dconnect du rel. En ce moment on doit baisser nos missions de gaz  effet de serre, donc on est en train de changer nos process pour les passer  l'lectricit, donc on augmentera notre part d'lectricit, notre demande d'lectricit." Une illustration qui fait dire  Barbara Pompil que cette proposition "est compltement irresponsable", avant de conclure par une nouvelle attaque porte  Sandrine Rousseau: "Je crois juste qu'elle ne sait pas."


Daniel Cohn-Bendit : "Yannick Jadot ne peut pas gagner la prsidentielle"



> "Le problme aujourd'hui pour les colos, cest : comment expliquer aux Franais qu'ils ont besoin d'une expression politique cologiste ? Je crois que Yannick Jadot l'a montr aux europennes. Il dit qu'il peut gagner : c'est du baratin. Il le sait. Il ne peut pas gagner. Il est plus crdible quand il dit qu'il veut influencer la politique", a estim l'ancien eurodput. Et d'ajouter :"Si Emmanuel Macron gagne la prsidentielle, il n'a pas de majorit. () *Avec qui pourra-t-il faire des alliances ? Jadot est plus dans cette optique-l que Rousseau.*"


Sandrine Rousseau est radicale, il me semble qu'elle dit qu'il faut qu'on diminue notre consommation de biens et de services. Elle parle de changement de socit.

----------


## seedbarrett

La primaire d'EELV n'tant pas limits au encarts, tout le monde peut participer contre une cotisation de 2, j'ai vu beaucoup de gens sur les rseaux sociaux dire ouvertement tre de droite, mais avoir pay ces 2 pour continuer de voir Rousseau et pouvoir se moquer d'elle encore pendant un maximum de temps. Alors quand je la vois toute contente dire qu'elle a t choisie par les francais (30 000 votes), je sais pas si a doit me faire rire ou pleurer. Et dans le mme temps, je peux pas oublier que trump au dbut c'tait une blague galement -on est d'accord, c'est pas la mme politique pour autant-

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai vu beaucoup de gens sur les rseaux sociaux dire ouvertement tre de droite, mais avoir pay ces 2 pour continuer de voir Rousseau


J'y croyais pas, mais apparemment il y a vraiment eu des gens qui ont essay de voter pour dstabiliser la primaire.
Primaire cologiste: EELV raye de la liste de votants des "trolls" d'extrme-droite



> Ce paravent informatique a donc permis d'invalider plusieurs centaines d'inscriptions. Mais Europe cologie-Les Verts s'est rserv un droit de regard sur la liste dfinitive. Et le parti a dcid de rayer une poigne de noms, dont le dput Rassemblement national, Sbastien Chenu, et Damien Rieu, candidat RN aux dpartementales, qui avait appel  dstabiliser la primaire.


Prsidentielle 2022 : la primaire des colos peut-elle tre sabote ?



> Le dput RN Sbastien Chenu a fait connatre son intention de voter en faveur de Sandrine Rousseau lors de la primaire colo. Le parti doit-il craindre pour la sincrit du scrutin ?





> trump au dbut c'tait une blague galement


Je vois aucune similitude entre Trump et Sandrine Rousseau, Trump mobilisait les foules, il tait populaire, alors qu'il n'y a que quelque milliers d'colos derrire Sandrine Rousseau.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme reste la dispersion aujourd'hui

Les derniers sondages donnent Macron largement devant.... parce que mme a lextrme droite il y a du pluralisme.

Je compte 5 candidatures a gauche pour a peu pres les mmes ides... (les ecolos comptes pour 1 puisque le second sera limin prochainement)
A droite, c'est le bordel aussi avec les candidatures hors parti.

Au final, on devrait avoir 5-6 choix au premier tour, on va se retrouver avec 25 si ca continue comme ca.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les derniers sondages donnent Macron largement devant....


Les gens devraient arrter d'accorder de l'importance aux sondages, ils ne refltent jamais la ralit, mais peuvent influencer un vote.
Ce genre de sondage est anti-dmocratique.




> Au final, on devrait avoir 5-6 choix au premier tour, on va se retrouver avec 25 si ca continue comme ca.


D'un ct a veut dire que n'importe qui pourrait atteindre le second tour et a c'est magique.
On ne sait pas, peut-tre que Jean Lassalle, Jacques Cheminade ou Franois Asselineau pourraient devenir prsident  :8-): .

Mais bon la ralit est plus dprimante, a risque de finir en Macron VS Zemmour et Macron va gagner  ::cry::

----------


## Gunny

> Le problme reste la dispersion aujourd'hui
> 
> Les derniers sondages donnent Macron largement devant.... parce que mme a lextrme droite il y a du pluralisme.
> 
> Je compte 5 candidatures a gauche pour a peu pres les mmes ides... (les ecolos comptes pour 1 puisque le second sera limin prochainement)
> A droite, c'est le bordel aussi avec les candidatures hors parti.
> 
> Au final, on devrait avoir 5-6 choix au premier tour, on va se retrouver avec 25 si ca continue comme ca.


C'est quand mme incroyable d'avoir une classe politique tellement nulle qu'ils n'arrivent mme pas  former le moindre front contre le prsident le plus incomptent et impopulaire de la Vme rpublique. J'ai l'impression de regarder les pirates d'Astrix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme reste la dispersion aujourd'hui
> 
> Les derniers sondages donnent Macron largement devant.... parce que mme a lextrme droite il y a du pluralisme.
> 
> Je compte 5 candidatures a gauche pour a peu pres les mmes ides... (les ecolos comptes pour 1 puisque le second sera limin prochainement)
> A droite, c'est le bordel aussi avec les candidatures hors parti.
> 
> Au final, on devrait avoir 5-6 choix au premier tour, on va se retrouver avec 25 si ca continue comme ca.


Bon, il faut aussi relativiser. Beaucoup des candidats dclars aujourd'hui n'iront pas jusqu'au bout. Soit ils n'auront pas leurs 500 signatures, soit ils abandonneront parce qu'ils n'ont aucune chances et qu'ils risquent fort d'y laisser des plumes.
Faut pas oublier qu'une campagne a coute cher, et qu'elle n'est rembourse que si on fait un minimum de voix. a va en dissuader certains.
D'autres annoncent leur candidature pour influencer leur parti (je pense  Hidalgo et Bertrand) mais ils se rangeront derrire le candidat du parti,  mon avis.
Au final on devrait avoir de gauche  droite : 1 PCF; 1 LFI; 1 PS; 1 Ecolo; 1 LR; Macron; Le Pen, puis l'habituelle flope de 1~3% (NPA; LO; Cheminade; UPR; Dupont-Aignan; ...)
Donc on a bien tes 5/6 candidats  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> le prsident le plus incomptent et impopulaire de la Vme rpublique.


Ouais enfin la personne qui le succdera sera hat encore plus que lui.
Mais c'est vrai que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron c'est une sacr brochette. C'est impressionnant de voir qu'il est toujours possible de trouver pire.




> 1 PCF; 1 LFI; 1 PS; 1 Ecolo; 1 LR; Macron; Le Pen, puis l'habituelle flope de 1~3% (NPA; LO; Cheminade; UPR; Dupont-Aignan; ...)


En 2017 il n'y avait pas de candidat PCF, ni EELV, a peut se reproduire en 2022. (mais il y avait une candidat LO)
EELV c'est aussi un parti  1~3%...

Il y a des gens qui pensent qu'il est possible que Marine Lepen ne se prsente pas en 2022, parce qu'elle a peur de vivre l'humiliation d'un dbat contre Zemmour.
Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas et a ne s'amliorera pas.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est quand mme incroyable d'avoir une classe politique tellement nulle qu'ils n'arrivent mme pas  former le moindre front contre le prsident le plus incomptent et impopulaire de la Vme rpublique.


j'aurais le mme type de raction mais il ne faut pas s'emballer si vite.

Au cas o une vritable force d'opposition se constituerait capable de reprocher  E Macron sa mauvaise politique c'est bien simple ce serait le meilleur moyen de fournir des armes au RN et donc de favoriser ce parti...dans la tte des partis politique les Verts, La France Insoumise,les Rpublicains... c'est de barrer la route au RN.

Au cas o des lus voudraient dclencher une ou des commissions parlementaires  charge contre l'actuel gouvernement cela me parat difficile car comme je l'ai dj cris dans ce fil de discussion tant donn que le parti LREM est majoritaire  l'assemble nationale le risque c'est le conflit d'intrt.

Donc si vous voulez gouverner un pays il faut  se faire machiavlique.



> Il y a des gens qui pensent qu'il est possible que Marine Lepen ne se prsente pas en 2022, parce qu'elle a peur de vivre l'humiliation d'un dbat contre Zemmour.


concernant la candidature d'E Zemmour c'est le meilleur moyen de couper l'herbe sous le pied du RN.
Que va-t-il se passer ? Des tas d'lecteurs vont tre indcis et vont hsiter  choisir entre E Zemmour et Marine Le Pen.
Donc le risque c'est des voix en moins pour Marine Le Pen.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> concernant la candidature d'E Zemmour c'est le meilleur moyen de couper l'herbe sous le pied du RN.
> Que va-t-il se passer ? Des tas d'lecteurs vont tre indcis et vont hsiter  choisir entre E Zemmour et Marine Le Pen.
> Donc le risque c'est des voix en moins pour Marine Le Pen.


Je pense qu'. Zemmour est la meilleure chose qui pourrait arriver dans cette lection. a permettrait peut-tre d'avoir un vrai deuxime tour, et pas un truc comme on a vu contre Macron la dernire fois.
Mais je ne pense pas qu'il se prsentera.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des tas d'lecteurs vont tre indcis et vont hsiter  choisir entre E Zemmour et Marine Le Pen.


Zemmour va voler beaucoup d'lecteurs chez LR et au RN. Un peu comme Macron a vol beaucoup d'lecteurs au PS et  LR en 2017.
Les gens devraient avoir beaucoup plus peur des candidats PS, LR, EELV, LREM, que de la candidate RN. ( Oh mon dieu la menace fasciste ! C'est un parti extrmiste, on va tous mourir ! )

La candidature de Zemmour est probablement une excellente nouvelle pour LREM et a c'est horrible  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
Au final les abstentionnistes ont tout compris depuis trs longtemps, peu importe qui accde au pouvoir, rien ne change.
C'est marrant d'aller vot pour un parti qui va faire 1% au premier tour, mais en dehors de a, a n'a aucun intrt.

----------


## el_slapper

Zemmour peut tre un chance pour la gauche, si celle ci dcide que la gagne, c'est important. Ca ne semble pas en prendre le chemin...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

a n'intresse personne puisque c'est EELV :
Primaire cologiste : Fin du suspense ce mardi pour Yannick Jadot et Sandrine Rousseau



> Le choix des cologistes sera connu  17h30.


On ne sait pas, si a se trouve Sgolne Royal va se prsenter en 2022 :
Sgolne Royal nexclut pas de se prsenter  llection prsidentielle de 2022



> Malgr son revers aux snatoriales, Sgolne Royal a annonc mardi, au micro de France 2,  quelle ne voulait pas renoncer .  Parce quautour de moi il y a des hommes et des femmes qui sont engags , a-t-elle notamment expliqu.
> 
> De l  tenter laventure lectorale de la prsidentielle 2022 ? *Sgolne Royal a en tous les cas dj annonc dimanche 26 septembre quelle allait transformer en parti politique son association Dsirs de France.*
> 
>  Puisque le PS me rend ma libert, si je considre que dans le dbat politique il faut reprsenter diffremment les choses et rassembler diffremment, je nexclus rien , a indiqu mardi lancienne ministre socialiste.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Y a dj Hidalgo, peut-tre Pcresse... Si on ajoute Sgolne, la coupe est pleine ! En tout cas, c'est pas avec ces reprsentantes que l'on aura une femme  l'lyse (enfin sauf en tant que 1re dame). 

A quand une candidature fminine non caricaturale ? C'est pas que les hommes soient mieux, attention, et loin de l, d'ailleurs. Mais, justement, si c'est pour proposer les mmes conneries, a quoi bon voter pour une femme ? 

J'esprais (navement) que les femmes en politique finiraient par lever le dbat, mais bon... Hidalgo, Pcresse, Royal...  ::aie::   ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> A quand une candidature fminine non caricaturale ?


On s'en fout du sexe des candidats, a change rien au final.
Et il y a Nathalie Arthaud aussi :
Prsidentielle en France : la discrte campagne de Nathalie Arthaud



> C'est sa 3e candidature. En 2022, aprs les scrutins de 2012 et 2017, la porte-parole de Lutte ouvrire (LO) Nathalie Arthaud dfendra  nouveau les couleurs du mouvement d'extrme-gauche, "pour dfendre les travailleurs". Invite de TV5MONDE ce lundi 27 septembre 2021, elle commente l'actualit politique franaise et europenne.


C'tait sympa du temps d'Arlette Laguiller (mme si c'tait une employ de banque, un peu comme Macron quelque part).




> si c'est pour proposer les mmes conneries, a quoi bon voter pour une femme ?


Regarde les programmes au lieu de regarder le sexe des candidats.

Si Zemmour est candidat il sera peut-tre soutenu par Marion Marchal, a fait encore une autre politicienne  ::P: 
Prsidentielle 2022 : la proximit ric Zemmour - Marion Marchal, coup dur pour Marine Le Pen



> Vendredi, le polmiste s'est ainsi rendu  Budapest au rassemblement de la droite nationaliste europenne o il a retrouv Marion Marchal. Il a galement rencontr le Premier ministre Viktor Orban. Le polmiste, quasi-candidat aux lections prsidentielles de 2022, en a profit pour se rapprocher de la nice de Marine Le Pen. 
> 
> Les deux personnalits franaises s'affichent tous les deux en sortant d'un restaurant hongrois. *"Nous sommes sur la mme ligne stratgique", raconte l'crivain, confiant qu'il "aime beaucoup" Marion Marchal. "C'est un secret pour personne : on se connait, on se voit, on se frquente", explique de son ct l'ancienne dpute du Front national.*


Le RN en 2022 pourrait faire pire que le PS en 2017  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On s'en fout du sexe des candidats, a change rien au final.


Est-ce que j'ai dit le contraire ?




> Et il y a Nathalie Arthaud


J'ai dit "non caricatural"  ::mouarf:: 




> Regarde les programmes au lieu de regarder le sexe des candidats.


De la part de quelqu'un qui rpte  l'envie que les hommes politiques ne respectent pas leurs programmes, c'est assez comique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai dit "non caricatural"


On verra aprs 17h30, il pourrait y avoir Sandrine Rousseau, est-ce que a marche ?
Il faudrait se renseigner sur Hlne Thouy, Clara Egger, Jacline Mouraud, peut-tre Marie Cau mais apparemment c'est un trans.




> De la part de quelqu'un qui rpte  l'envie que les hommes politiques ne respectent pas leurs programmes, c'est assez comique.


C'est vrai que rien n'oblige un lu  tenir ses promesses, mais il faut bien regarder quelque chose.

=====
Si vous tes un chercheur vous ne devriez probablement pas voter PS, UMP, LREM :
Les raisons du dclin de la recherche en France



> En 2017, lItalie tait passe devant la France, qui se retrouve dsormais  la limite dtre exclue du top 10 par le Canada, lEspagne et lAustralie, *alors quelle en tait sixime en 2009.  Dcrochage rapide depuis quinze ans* , crivaient, pour qualifier la situation franaise, les auteurs dun des rapports destins  nourrir la loi de programmation pour la recherche (LPR), vote fin 2020. Celle-ci tait cense stopper lrosion mais elle a surtout rveill les contestations dune communaut scientifique doutant de lintrt des rformes structurelles, qui depuis 2005 accompagnent ce dcrochage. Mme si corrlation nest pas causalit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On verra aprs 17h30, il pourrait y avoir Sandrine Rousseau, est-ce que a marche ?


Disons que, mme si je ne suis pas pour ses ides, au moins c'est une cologiste plus digne que cet abruti de Jadot

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'esprais (navement) que les femmes en politique finiraient par lever le dbat, mais bon... Hidalgo, Pcresse, Royal...


A toi aussi Rachida te manque ? ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Election prsidentielle 2022 : investi sur le fil par les cologistes, Yannick Jadot veut rassembler  gauche



> Leurodput la emport dun peu plus de 2 000 voix face  Sandrine Rousseau. Dsormais candidat officiel des cologistes, il ne veut pas laisser trop despace  Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Anne Hidalgo.


Si il veut vraiment aider la gauche, il devrait ne pas se prsenter et appeler les sympathisants EELV  voter LFI.

Selon un nouveau sondage, Jean-Luc Mlenchon et ric Zemmour gagnent chacun deux points et sont  galit,  13% d'intentions de vote

Des lecteurs LFI sont contents :



> https://twitter.com/ALeaument/status...91262177288192
> Le Pen s'effondre, Mlenchon en hausse. Le deuxime tour est maintenant  porte de main ! 
> - Pour la 6e Rpublique 
> - Pour la planification cologique
> - Pour le SMIC  1400
> - Pour une France indpendante
> #Melenchon2eTour


====
Edit :
Prsidentielle 2022 : les lecteurs qui ont vot pour Sandrine Rousseau  la primaire cologiste "auront un candidat : Jean-Luc Mlenchon", juge Danile Obono

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A toi aussi Rachida te manque ?


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

a va tre difficile de faire l'union des gauches, il est dj compliqu de faire l'union des membres d'EELV  ::ptdr::  :
Sandrine Rousseau,  mauvaise perdante  pour le patron des Verts



> Les propos de la finaliste  la primaire, sur RTL mercredi 29 septembre, *laissaient  penser que lunion des ides au sein dEELV nallait pas tre une mince affaire*, mais plutt un dfi pour le parti et son candidat  llection prsidentielle. Dfendant une ligne plus radicale, Sandrine Rousseau avait voqu que celle plus rformiste de son ancien opposant ne pourrait permettre  sa famille politique dafficher un seul et mme Vert en vue de remporter la magistrature suprme.

----------


## Ryu2000

a c'est l'esprit de l'union des gauches : 
Les insoumis ouvrent grand leurs bras  Sandrine Rousseau et EE-LV lui montre la porte



> La politique, ce nest pas la guerre. Ces mots signs Manuel Bompard ce vendredi matin sur France Info ne doivent pas cacher lessentiel. Oui, le camp Mlenchon, tout pacifiste quil prtend tre par la voix du directeur de campagne du leader insoumis, est bien lanc dans une opration de conqute des lecteurs de Sandrine Rousseau. Les lectrices et les lecteurs qui se sont retrouvs dans ses propositions  la primaire cologiste ont, en la personne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, un candidat qui porte ce mme degr de rupture et qui considre lui aussi que si on veut mettre un terme et apporter des rponses immdiates  lurgence cologiste, il faut ces logiques de rupture, estime Bompard. Il assure que Rousseau est la bienvenue  LFI. *Un discours en phase avec le reste des insoumis qui, depuis mardi et la victoire de Yannick Jadot, ouvrent grand leurs bras au camp Rousseau.* Charge maintenant  cette dernire de rpondre aux avances.


LFI a raison d'essayer de rcuprer les lecteurs de Sandrine Rousseau, Jadot est un traitre  la cause  ::P: 

==========
Edit :
Prsidentielle: le communiste Roussel lance ses "rencontres des jours heureux"



> Crdit d'entre 1 et 4% des sondages, Fabien Roussel a estim qu'il pouvait tirer son pingle du jeu  gauche en portant la question sociale. Le candidat dsign par les cologistes la semaine dernire, Yannick Jadot, "*la premire mesure qu'il met en place c'est de librer les poulets, excusez-moi... Moi ma premire mesure c'est augmenter les retraites et les salaires*", s'est exclam le communiste.
> 
> Selon lui, "*on ne peut pas aller  la prsidentielle avec des (seules) mesures socitales*, mme si je veux mettre fin  l'levage en cage".


C'est beaucoup mieux que la candidature de Jadot.  :+1: 

===========
Prsidentielle 2022: pourquoi la gauche s'charpe sur la "libration des poulets"



> Sur le sujet du bien-tre animal, justement, Fabien Roussel et Yannick Jadot partagent le mme objectif principal: sortir de llevage intensif. Le candidat communiste lexpliquait dailleurs lundi, dans la suite de sa tirade. Je librerai les poulets aussi, pour avoir de llevage en plein air, pour nos ovins, pour les bufs, prcisait-il, avant de rpter: oui pour llevage en plein air, mais enfin, la premire mesure, cest la question sociale.
> 
> En rsum: tout est affaire de nuances et de priorits, comme souvent,  gauche, entre ceux qui poussent davantage le curseur social et dautres qui font de lcologie -avec toutes ses composantes- la mre des batailles.
> 
> Dans ce contexte, cest Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui tente de mettre tout le monde daccord en promettant laile ET la cuisse. Restez calmes, les gars! Le vivant est un tout, crivait opportunment le chef de file de la France insoumise, lundi sur Twitter, avant de renvoyer colos et communistes dos  dos: a choque dvoquer les levages avant la misre. Idem rembarrer le martyr animal au nom de la misre humaine.


Ils sont un peu con les 2, 3 types d'EELV qui ont rpondu  Fabien Roussel C'tait contre productif de ragir.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ne sont pas sympa les partis de gauche (surtout le PS), ils ne veulent pas se mettre derrire LFI  ::P: 
Prsidentielle 2022: Allez vous faire voir, rpond Mlenchon aux socialistes qui lui demandent de se rallier



> Sciences Po Paris, le candidat de la France Insoumise a balay l'ide d'une candidature commune  gauche. *Il a rappel qu'aucune force n'acceptait de se ranger derrire lui alors qu'il apparat aujourd'hui comme l'un des mieux placs.*
> (...)
> Jai quand mme fait leffort, par acquit de conscience, de tendre la main. Jai propos le Front populaire, a-t-il voulu rappeler, en rfrence  son appel  toute la gauche en mai 2018. Rponse : non, cest autour du Parti socialiste que doit se faire la coalition majoritaire *Ah bon? Pourquoi? Parce que vous tes ns avec une cuillre en argent dans la bouche, a vous donne des droits? Vous ne respectez mme pas les autres, vous ne faites mme pas leffort*, a-t-il lanc  l'attention de ses concurrents socialistes. Cest moi qui dois baisser les yeux, enlever mon bonnet, merci mon matre... Allez-vous faire voir! Je ne le ferai pas, a-t-il lch, provoquant des applaudissements dans la salle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : Philippe Poutou dispose d'environ "120 parrainages" de maires, un nombre qui ne le "rassure pas"



> Celui qui est aussi conseiller municipal de Bordeaux dispose aujourd'hui de "120 et quelques parrainages" sur les 500 ncessaires, ce qui "ne [le] rassure pas", a-t-il dclar au micro de "Votre invit politique", mercredi 13 octobre sur la chane franceinfo. L'ancien ouvrier a par ailleurs compar sa situation  sa prcdente candidature, "il y a cinq ans", dclarant que la qute de signatures des diles tait source de "stress" et demandait "beaucoup d'nergie". "Jusqu' prsent, on a toujours russi  les avoir", a-t-il rappel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022: Rousseau affirme que Mlenchon et Jadot partagent un mme horizon malgr des mots diffrents



> Je salue Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour lequel j'ai le plus grand respect. J'ai le plus grand respect pour son parcours politique, j'ai le plus grand respect pour toutes les valeurs qu'il porte, a d'abord dclar l'conomiste. Sur beaucoup de sujets, elle assure tre en accord avec celui qui est pour le moment le concurrent le plus srieux de son camp. *Sur la sortie des traits europens de libre-change, pour laquelle plaide l'Insoumis, l'ancienne candidate se dit par exemple d'accord, estimant que le capitalisme libral tel qu'on l'a actuellement est le systme qui nous met le plus en danger.*
> 
> Sur la question du nuclaire, l'entente est aussi de mise. Il faudrait demander  Jean-Luc Mlenchon  quel horizon il compte sortir du nuclaire, il faut poser la mme question  Yannick Jadot. Et je fais le pari qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence, a-t-elle dclar. Les deux prtendants se sont en ralit dj exprims publiquement sur le sujet. Le premier propose une sortie en dix ans, quand le second dessine *une transition sur 20  25 ans.* Je crois que sur des mots diffrents, l'horizon est le mme, s'est toutefois content de commenter Sandrine Rousseau.


Et ben heureusement qu'il n'y aura pas d'alliance et que ni LFI ni EELV ne gagneront une prsidentielle. Parce que comment on ferait sans centrale nuclaire dans 25 ans ?

==============
Edit :
Je dteste ce type de sondage, mais j'aime bien les tableaux :
Liste de sondages sur l'lection prsidentielle franaise de 2022 - Quatrime trimestre 2021
Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dlire ? Les sondages disent que LR pourrait faire entre 8 et 15%, comment a peut tre aussi haut ? (parfois EELV + LFI < LR)
Je suis galement tonn par les scores normissimes d'EELV, les instituts prvoient au moins 7%.  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Bon aprs ils donnent Macron  25% c'est a le plus choquant.

=================
Edit :
Ce n'est pas en disant ce genre de chose qu'elle va attirer des lecteurs vers EELV :
POUR SANDRINE ROUSSEAU, "IL FAUT AUGMENTER LE PRIX DE L'ESSENCE"

====================
Edit :
J'aime bien on retrouve l'esprit des communistes qui n'aiment pas Melenchon parce que pour eux c'est un socialiste.
Prsidentielle : Fabien Roussel rejette l'appel  se ranger derrire Jean-Luc Mlenchon et dfend ses "diffrences avec LFI"



> "*On a des diffrences  gauche qui sont importantes, et les Franais aiment bien avoir le choix*", a dclar le candidat du Parti communiste franais (PCF)  la prsidentielle, Fabien Roussel, lundi 18 octobre sur franceinfo. Jeudi, sur franceinfo, le dput La France insoumise Alexis Corbire l'a appel, avec "Arnaud [Montebourg] et les autres"  se ranger derrire la candidature de Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour "viter ce deuxime tour mortifre qu'on nous annonce".

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, dans 25 ans, nos centrales auront 75 ans. Elles seront presque toutes  la retraite j espre. Comme la France  construit les centrales en 5 ans... Elles auront toutes le mme ge.

L avenir est  l conomie d nergie... et au renouvelable.

----------


## Gunny

> Ryu, dans 25 ans, nos centrales auront 75 ans. Elles seront presque toutes  la retraite j espre. Comme la France  construit les centrales en 5 ans... Elles auront toutes le mme ge.
> 
> L avenir est  l conomie d nergie... et au renouvelable.


C'est d'autant plus regrettable que la France possde d'excellentes ressources renouvelables, que ce soit en solaire, olien ou marin. Quand je vois que le Danemark, 1/10me de la population franaise, a russi  hisser ses entreprises au niveau de leader mondial dans l'olien, je me dis qu'on a vraiment rat le train en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L avenir est  l conomie d nergie... et au renouvelable.


J'ai une excellente nouvelle pour tous ceux qui sont trs procupp par les gaz  effet de serre  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  :
Nuclaire : Macron prt  annoncer le lancement de six EPR d'ici  la fin de l'anne



> Emmanuel Macron ne compte pas abandonner le nuclaire. Selon Le Figaro, il souhaiterait annoncer dici Nol la construction de six nouveaux EPR. Dj, la semaine dernire, il s'est engag  investir un milliard d'euros dans cette nergie d'ici 2030 pour dvelopper des "technologies de rupture", notamment des petits racteurs, dits SMR ("small modular reactors").


La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'on ne se dirige absolument pas vers l'conomie d'nergie, le nombre d'objets connnects va augmenter, le nombre de voiture lctrique va augmenter, le nombre d'antennes 5G  alimenter va augmenter, etc.

==========
Edit :
Pour revenir au sujet de base :
Hollande charge le quinquennat Macron, le PS et la gauche dans un livre



> Il juge cependant quil lui faudrait un bain de jouvence et que la candidate de cette social-dmocratie en 2022, Anne Hidalgo, devra avoir un projet global et sadresser  tous. Il loue dans son livre, publi chez Stock, les mrites de la maire PS de Paris, une femme toute de sang-froid, de dtermination et de tnacit,  laquelle il conseille de rester fire de son identit socialiste pour tre capable de rassembler une majorit de Franais.  
> 
> Il nest toutefois pas tendre avec le parti socialiste (PS) et la gauche. Quant au PS, il a t dans lexcuse et leffacement plutt que dans laffirmation et la proposition, explique-t-il dans un entretien au Parisien publi ce mardi.  gauche, *toutes les candidatures sont lilliputiennes. Elles se livrent  des batailles aussi picrocholines que microscopiques*. Et dajouter  nos confrres: Jappelle au rassemblement des lecteurs autour dune force motrice qui doit tre la gauche de gouvernement, raffirmant quil nest pas candidat  la prsidentielle.


Si il pense qu'Anne Hidalgo peut fdrer suffisamment de Franais pour passer au second tour il se trompe.
Elle n'est pas trs populaire, en plus elle sa gestion de la ville de Paris est rgulirement attaqu sur Twitter (d'ailleurs a doit bien arranger Macron ces histoires de "saccage de Paris" parce qu'il est certains de ne pas se retrouver contre une candidate PS au second tour).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne suis pas sur pour ces histoires de besoin dnergie qui augmente...

Une maison correctement isole, consomme trs peu. (environ 5-6 fois moins qu'une passoire thermique). 
Une voiture lectrique, c'est un exemple parfait de produit connectable a un bouquet dnergie renouvelable. J'ai des amis qui ont a la fois une voiture et des panneaux solaires... ils roulent gratuitement du coup. Le plus grand problme du solaire tant le stockage, ici c'est rsolu. Aprs, c'est aussi du cot des entreprises que cette transformation se fera. ou des villes. Bref, tous ces acteurs qui pourront mettre en place des solutions de recharge des voitures connects au solaire.

On voit galement le dveloppement des pac et chaudire plus conomes, lextinction des grilles pains progressives... On trouve aujourd'hui des chauffages a inertie lectrique qui seront plus conomique pour des tarifs extrmement bas. Mme en tant que locataire ca vaut le coup de les installer et de repartir avec.(entre 70 et 100 euros le chauffage sur mano)

Alors oui, des nouveaux appareils font leur apparition, des smartphone, des objets connects... mais on a pris en compte l'impact sur la consommation directement lors de la conception.
Je ne parle mme pas de la mort des ampoules a incandescence remplacs par des leds.

Le soir, il y a 30 ans, on consommait facilement 1000w en continus entre l'clairage (300w), la tl(300w), le frigo (300w) et le reste... Aujourd'hui, pour le mme usage, je suis  environ 180w chez moi. (frigo 75, ecran 75 et quelques lampes 30w)

bref, je ne serai pas si dfaitiste sur la consommation des mnages

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas sur pour ces histoires de besoin dnergie qui augmente...


On va remplacer les moteurs thermique par des moteurs lectrique, comment voulez-vous que la consommation lectrique diminue ?

_En 2016, 51 milliards de litres de carburant ont t couls, dont 41 milliards pour le diesel. Cela reprsente une consommation de prs de 140 millions de litres par jour ! (source)_
L'quivalent de 41 milliards de L de Diesel, a doit tre un paquet de kWh  :8O: .




> Une maison correctement isole, consomme trs peu. (environ 5-6 fois moins qu'une passoire thermique).


C'est bien gentil mais peu de propritaires ont les moyens de faire isoler leur logement, mme si il existe des aides, c'est compliqu  faire. Et c'est pas un miracle non plus, on ne passe de G  A.
 la limite dans les btiments neufs c'est beaucoup plus facile, parce que ds la conception on va chercher  maximiser l'isolation.




> ils roulent gratuitement du coup.


Les panneaux solaires reprsentent un investissement massif et ils ne vont pas durer ternellement.
C'est intressant  la fin de regarder combien de kWh ont t produit pendant le cycle de vie total des panneaux solaires, ensuite on peut comparer si c'tait plus rentable de faire cet investissement ou juste d'acheter son lectricit.
Je sais qu' la base c'tait quasi quivalent, mais la technologie a du voluer depuis.

En plus dans les panneaux solaires il y a un silicium spcial qui ncessite beaucoup d'nergie  produire.




> Bref, tous ces acteurs qui pourront mettre en place des solutions de recharge des voitures connects au solaire.


Ds qu'il y a un nuage plus rien ne charge  ::ptdr:: 




> Je ne parle mme pas de la mort des ampoules a incandescence remplacs par des leds.


La premire technologie qui a remplac les lampes  incandescentes, c'tait les lampes fluorescente, dans chaque lampe il y a un ballast  usage unique et une goute de mercure.
C'tait pas trs respectueux de l'environnement (mais j'aime bien la forme de ces lampes)

Et en plus si on se dit qu'une lampe  incandescence est un chauffage  90% et une lumire  10% alors on ne gaspille aucune nergie  ::P: . Tout est une question de philosophie  ::P: 




> l'clairage (300w), la tl(300w), le frigo (300w) et le reste...


Les gens utilisaient principalement des lampes de 60W et de 40W, peu de gens mettaient des lampes de 100W.
Donc 300W de lumire a fait beaucoup de lampes et gnralement on ne les laisse pas allumer trs longtemps.

J'ai des crans CRT de 29", je vais essayer de brancher un multimtre dessus pour voir la puissance que a consomme, 300W a me semble norme.
Le rfrigrateur ne consomme pas de courant en permanence.

----------


## seedbarrett

> J'ai des crans CRT de 29", je vais essayer de brancher un multimtre dessus pour voir la puissance que a consomme, 300W a me semble norme.
> Le rfrigrateur ne consomme pas de courant en permanence.


https://www.lesnumeriques.com/monite...lcd-ap283.html
D'aprs leur test il y a un facteur 2 sur du 19 pouces. Je sais pas si c'est linaire entre la conso et la taille, mais a offre une petite ide. 300W me parait lev, parce qu' l'poque on avait qu'une TV 27 pouces, pas une TV 65" + ecran PC 4K 32 pouce + tablette pour le petit dernier. J'ai peur qu'on essaye de comparer l'incomparable.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne suis pas sur pour ces histoires de besoin dnergie qui augmente...
> 
> Une maison correctement isole, consomme trs peu. (environ 5-6 fois moins qu'une passoire thermique). 
> Une voiture lectrique, c'est un exemple parfait de produit connectable a un bouquet dnergie renouvelable. J'ai des amis qui ont a la fois une voiture et des panneaux solaires... ils roulent gratuitement du coup.


Ils sont retraits et rechargent leur voiture en journe, ou la nuit ? et les panneaux sont gratuits ?

----------


## foetus

Aprs vrification, seuls les crans plasma consomment plus de + 280W. Rappelons que les crans plasma ne sont plus produits.

1 CRT en utilisation, c'est entre 120 et 180W. Et 1 cran plat, entre 40 et 80W (<- fourchette trs large)
Parce qu'en veille c'est moins videmment.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le PS ne veut pas se ranger derrire EELV...
Anne Hidalgo rpond  la main tendue de Sandrine Rousseau : Merci mais je ne le ferai pas dans ces conditions-l



> Sur France Info, la candidate socialiste a une nouvelle fois rpondu qu'elle ne se rangerait pas derrire l'cologiste Yannick Jadot.


 un moment elle dit presque que tous les progrs sociaux viennent du PS.
D'aprs Wikipedia le dernier acquis social ce sont les 35h en 1998 :
Acquis sociaux

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le PS ne veut pas se ranger derrire EELV...
> Anne Hidalgo rpond  la main tendue de Sandrine Rousseau : Merci mais je ne le ferai pas dans ces conditions-l


Pour quelqu'un du PS, accepter de passer derrire eelv, c'est pas facile pour l'orgueil. Mais dans 3 mois on en reparlera si les sondage donne jadot a 2 fois son score... ou inversement.




> un moment elle dit presque que tous les progrs sociaux viennent du PS.
> D'aprs Wikipedia le dernier acquis social ce sont les 35h en 1998 :
> Acquis sociaux


Elle a raison, des progrs sociaux depuis les 35h... j'en vois pas beaucoup. Des cadeaux a la finance, aux grandes entreprises, au lobby agricole, etc... une politique de flic... mais des acquis sociaux...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais dans 3 mois on en reparlera si les sondage donne jadot a 2 fois son score...


On verra, mais je n'y crois pas une seule seconde.
Je vois vraiment pas le PS ne pas se prsenter en 2022, cela dit, EELV n'avait pas envoy de candidat en 2017, donc on sait jamais, le PS pourrait faire pareil.
Pour rappel le score du PS en 2017 c'est : 4,82% des inscrits, 6,36% des exprims.

Les lections pour un gros parti comme le PS c'est une occasion de surfacturer pendant la campagne, se faire rembourser en atteignant les 5% et en tirer un bnfice  ::P: 
D'ailleurs en parlant de surfacturation de campagne, je vois bien l'histoire de Melenchon revenir d'ici  Mai 2022  ::P:  (mme si les principales poursuites ont t abandonnes)
Comptes de campagne 2017 : une association proche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et sa mandataire financire mises en examen



> Cette mise en examen a minima enlve une pine dans le pied des Insoumis, qui, tout en se montrant confiants ces derniers mois, craignaient que laffaire nclabousse leur candidat  la prsidentielle de 2022. Plusieurs sondeurs ont ainsi document  une rupture dimage  vis--vis de M. Mlenchon, chez les lecteurs, *aprs la colre que ce dernier avait laiss clater  loccasion de la perquisition*, houleuse, des locaux parisiens du mouvement, en 2018 (ce qui lui a valu une condamnation pour  rbellion , en 2019).
> 
> Lenqute sur les dpenses de campagne tait partie dun signalement  la justice de la part de la Commission nationale des comptes de campagne (CNCCFP), charge de valider le remboursement des dpenses des candidats avec les deniers publics. Celle-ci souponnait des surfacturations de LEre du peuple et de Mediascop, la socit de conseil en communication de Sophia Chikirou, une proche de M. Mlenchon.


Il a t trs con Melenchon sur ce coup, il aurait du laisser la perquisition se faire dans le calme (il aurait du se barrer des locaux  ce moment l). C'est pas un fin stratge, ce qu'il a fait tait vraiment contre productif, a l'a rendu extremement antipathique, tout le monde dteste les gens capable d'hurler "la rpublique c'est moi". Il ne peut pas se contrler il est trop colrique.




> Elle a raison


Pas totalement, il y a des progrs sociaux trs importants qui ont t mis en place alors que le gouvernement n'tait pas exactement socialiste, par exemple :
1941 : Comits sociaux dtablissement mis en place par la Charte du travail sous Ptain.
1941 : *Minimum vieillesse et Retraite* par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).
1941 : *Salaire Minimum* Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail
1941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.
1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la *Mdecine du Travail obligatoire* pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.
1969 : Congs pays Quatrime semaine sous De Gaulle conservateur.
1967 : Intressement et actionnariat ouvrier ministre Pompidou sous la prsidence de De Gaulle conservateur.
1971 : Formation Professionnelle Continue sous la Prsidence de Pompidou conservateur.
1975 : Assurance Vieillesse pour tous, Ministre Chirac sous la prsidence de Giscard conservateur.




> des progrs sociaux depuis les 35h...


Pourtant les socialistes taient au pouvoir de 2012  2017  ::P: 
Mais bon si ils ont fait des trucs pendant la cohabitation de 1997  2002, a va.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est pas mal ce candidat  :8-): 
Scurit, nuclaire : le candidat du PCF Fabien Roussel affiche son originalit  gauche



> Autre chapitre sur lequel les propos de Fabien Roussel ne sont pas ceux que l'on attendrait spontanment d'une figure de l'extrme gauche - et aux antipodes des positions affiches par son rival de La France insoumise Jean-Luc Mlenchon : le nuclaire, composante indispensable selon lui de la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique.  *J'ai bien du mal  comprendre pourquoi nous ne sommes pas plus d'accord sur la ncessit d'un mix nergtique nergies renouvelables-nergie nuclaire, les deux devant augmenter* , a-t-il dclar, avant d'opposer son pragmatisme au dogmatisme d'un Jean-Luc Mlenchon ou d'un Yannick Jadot (Ple cologiste).
> 
> Ces derniers, en refusant le nuclaire,  jouent contre le climat , juge Fabien Roussel, qui s'engage notamment, s'il devait tre lu,  relancer le projet Astrid , abandonn par le CEA en 2019 et visant  fabriquer un racteur nuclaire de 4e gnration capable de consommer les produits issus du recyclage des combustibles uss.


Il a raison, si vous voulez diminuer les missions de gaz  effet de serre, il faut augmenter le nuclaire et le renouvelable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : Fabien Roussel, candidat du PCF, propose un  impt Covid  sur les bnfices et un  triplement de lISF 



> Pour les financer, Fabien Roussel a propos un  impt Covid  sur les bnfices et les  profiteurs de crise  mais aussi le  triplement de lISF , la nationalisation de la BNP, de la Socit gnrale et dAxa  des propositions quil a accompagnes dun sourire bravache, lchant :  Parce que bon, oh, a va bien ! .
> (...)
> Et il a attaqu lide de revenu minimum dexistence dfendue par lcologiste Yannick Jadot :  *Certains  gauche thorisent la fin du travail. Ce nest pas ma gauche, ma gauche  moi, elle croit au travail, au salaire, et ne croit pas que lallocation doive remplacer les salaires* .


Je suis d'accord pour dire que le revenu universel ne fonctionnera jamais, on a dj assez de mal  financer les retraites, les chmages, les RSA, etc, aujourd'hui.
Ce serait mieux de crer des emplois en France.

Prsidentielle 2022 : Anne Hidalgo ne sait plus si Jean-Luc Mlenchon est vraiment de gauche



> On s'est tout dit mais les partis discutent.  moins de cinq mois de l'lection prsidentielle, les tractations entre les diffrentes forces de gauche ne semblent pas voluer dans le bon sens.  l'aube d'une tourne de plusieurs jours cense redonner de l'lan  sa campagne, la maire de Paris a soulign ses diffrences avec ses plus proches concurrents. *Par exemple, quand les Verts disent qu'il faut augmenter le prix de l'essence, moi je dis qu'il faut le baisser*, a-t-elle ainsi prcis. Quant  Jean-Luc Mlenchon, je ne sais plus s'il est vraiment de gauche. Son offre politique ne peut pas rassembler une majorit de Franais, a encore balay l'lue.


Le PS parle de faire baisser le prix du carburant ?
C'est intressant comme promesse de campagne.

Prsidentielle. La gauche dsunie tient ses positions



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon avait  propos  sa candidature ds novembre 2020 et elle ne pouvait tre conteste au sein de *la France Insoumise*. Le secrtaire national du *PCF* Fabien Roussel avait t largement dsign par les militants lors dun vote organis du 7 au 9 mai. Lancien ministre de Franois Hollande Arnaud Montebourg a officialis sa candidature le 4 septembre ; Yannick Jadot a t investi (de justesse) le 29 septembre par les sympathisants d*EELV*  lissue dune primaire difficile. Anne Hidalgo a t investie le 15 octobre par les adhrents du *Parti Socialiste*, sans dbat rellement institu.
> 
> Pour la troisime fois, le Nouveau parti anticapitaliste (*NPA*) a choisi Philippe Poutou, ds fin juin, pour briguer llection prsidentielle, et Nathalie Arthaud a annonc le 16 septembre sa candidature  llection prsidentielle (pour la seconde fois) sous la bannire de *Lutte Ouvrire*. Eux iront seuls, sils disposent des parrainages ncessaires.


Ce serait marrant que le PCF ou le NPA fasse un meilleur score que le PS.  ::P: 

Prsidentielle 2022 : Jean-Luc Mlenchon cherche  redynamiser sa campagne



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut redynamiser sa candidature. *S'il conserve actuellement un peu d'avance sur ses principaux adversaires de gauche, l'cologiste Yannick Jadot et la socialiste Anne Hidalgo* , il semble moins bien plac qu'en 2017, avec entre 8 et 10 % d'intentions de vote dans les derniers sondages, contre de 12  14 % dans les tudes de novembre 2016. Un cart qui s'explique en partie par la dcision du Parti communiste de prsenter cette anne son propre candidat, Fabien Roussel , aprs s'tre rang derrire le Front de gauche puis La France insoumise lors des deux dernires lections prsidentielles.


Prsidentielle 2022 : Yannick Jadot appelle au "rassemblement" de la gauche derrire les cologistes



> "Je dis aux socialistes comme  tous les progressistes : rejoignez-nous !" Dans une interview publie dans l'dition du 21 novembre du Journal du dimanche, Yannick Jadot "espre" un "rassemblement" de la gauche "en janvier" derrire sa candidature. Le candidat d'Europe Ecologie-Les Verts juge la victoire  l'lection prsidentielle possible malgr la faiblesse actuelle de son camp.


La gauche pourrait gagner trs simplement, EELV n'a que 2 choses  faire :
- ne pas se prsenter
- appeler les lecteurs EELV  voter LFI

----------


## pmithrandir

Pas d'accord Ryu.

Autant Jadot a un espoir de victoire car il est modr, autant Mlenchon n'en a aucun.

Entre un personnage rvolutionnaire, et un Macron qui envoie les flics, vous pouvez tre sur que macron lui fout un 60 / 40% au second tour.
Pour la simple raison qu'on sait a quoi s'attendre, alors qu'avec Mlenchon, on a un mec dont le programme est : on va tout changer, et qui est un habitu des esclandre et de lesbroufe... rien de plus inquitant.

Jadot, c'est un mec qui fait pas peur je pense. Une transition cologique est mme potentiellement capable de rassembler une partie du monde du capital et de l'industrie... si il y a une dominante de spcialisation de la France dans ces nouvelles technologies. (donc une avance future sur les concurrents)

Autre avantage des verts, riches ou pauvres, on a tous envie que nos enfants vivent dans un monde meilleur... et les seuls a nous proposer une vision pour la plante, c'est les verts. Donc on peut tous y trouver un peu notre compte.

Et il a raison de demander a Hidalgo de le rejoindre... c'est a gauche qu'il y a des voix en rserve et entre hidalgo et macron, la diffrence ce ligne politique est infime.

Mme me mec du PCF pourrait les rejoindre moyennant qq arrangement je suis sur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour la simple raison qu'on sait a quoi s'attendre


Ben ouais Jadot c'est un clone de Macron, donc on voit bien ce que a donnerait si il prenait le pouvoir. Heureusement il n'y aura pas de Jadot au second tour. 
Le parti de gauche qui a le plus de chance d'atteindre le second tour c'est LFI.




> on a tous envie que nos enfants vivent dans un monde meilleur...


La France est dj exemplaire, elle ne peut pas faire plus. Le prsident Franais n'a aucun impact  l'international de toute faon. (tout le monde s'en fout de l'histoire de la COP21 et de l'accord de Paris)

====
Ce qui me dprime c'est que Macron pourrait se retrouver au second tour. C'est incomprhensible, qui sont ces gens prt  voter Macron au premier tour ? Probablement des masochistes, ou des fous.
Cela dit c'est tellement le bordel, qu'il ne faut pas un gros score pour atteindre le second tour, donc avec un peu de chance il n'atteindra pas le second tour.

----------


## halaster08

> Autant Jadot a un espoir de victoire car il est modr, autant Mlenchon n'en a aucun.


Pas d'accord, avec le taux d'abstention actuel la gauche mme runie ne dpasse pas la droite. Pour gagner faut russir a motiver les abstentionniste d'aller voter, or c'est pas un mou qui va leur donner envie d'aller voter, pour beaucoup Jadot c'est Hollande repeint en vert, il a aucune chance de rcuprer les voix de gauches. Les colos auraient t plus crdibles pour le rassemblement avec un candidat plus radical.

Au contraire Mlenchon donne plus l'impression qu'on aurait un vrai changement, et a pourrait convaincre les gens d'aller voter.




> Autre avantage des verts, riches ou pauvres, on a tous envie que nos enfants vivent dans un monde meilleur... et les seuls a nous proposer une vision pour la plante


c'est quoi un monde meilleur ? pourquoi il n'y aurait que les verts qui pourraient y arriver ? Si tu coute Macron ou sa ministre de l'cologie actuelle, il est dj l le monde meilleur, ils se donnent pas dj a fond pour l'cologie (on a eu une magnifique participation citoyenne avec plus de 300 propositions que Macron a promis de respecter presque en intgralit (mis a part 299 joker mais passons)), pourquoi mettre un vert au pouvoir si tout a dj t fait ?
D'ailleurs c'est quoi le programme du candidat Jadot pour l'avenir de la plante, la fameuse (fumeuse ?) croissance verte ? En quoi ce serait mieux que ce que propose la LFI dans l'Avenir en Commun ?

----------


## Gunny

> Entre un personnage rvolutionnaire, et un Macron qui envoie les flics, vous pouvez tre sur que macron lui fout un 60 / 40% au second tour.
> Pour la simple raison qu'on sait a quoi s'attendre, alors qu'avec Mlenchon, on a un mec dont le programme est : on va tout changer, et qui est un habitu des esclandre et de lesbroufe... rien de plus inquitant.


C'est marrant, parce qu'entre les deux il y en a un qui a un vrai programme complet que tout le monde peut aller regarder (et qui a peu boug depuis la dernire lection), et c'est pas Macron...




> Pas d'accord, avec le taux d'abstention actuel la gauche mme runie ne dpasse pas la droite. Pour gagner faut russir a motiver les abstentionniste d'aller voter, or c'est pas un mou qui va leur donner envie d'aller voter, pour beaucoup Jadot c'est Hollande repeint en vert, il a aucune chance de rcuprer les voix de gauches. Les colos auraient t plus crdibles pour le rassemblement avec un candidat plus radical.


+1, et le pire dans tout ca c'est que la gauche s'est empoisonne elle mme avec l'abstention. Entre la mentalit "lections piges  cons" et les lecteurs qui font les boucles d'or devant les candidats, il faudra quelqu'un qui sache parler aux sentiments.

----------


## pmithrandir

En gros, je vois 3 candidats qui peuvent avoir mon vote pour le moment

Jadot
Hidalgo
Macron

Les 3 qui respectent l'ide europenne que je dfend.
Hidalgo, je n'aime pas le personnage, Jadot je demande a voir, Macron m'est indiffrent.

ryu, tu semble penser que tous les franais vivent mal sous macron... mais je pense que la majorit s'en foutent. Il a des opposants forts, mais sans parler de soutien, il a des indifferents assez nombreux capable de voter pour lui.


@gunny : oui, il a un programme.... mais dj ce dernier entrainerait de profond changements... et le changement c'est beau quand c'est des mots, mais y a pas grand monde qui aime ca en vrai.
Et un programme de changement radical, ca voudrait dire que la majeure partie du pays est insatisfaite et pense que quelque chose de mieux est possible.... ce qu je ne pense pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas d'accord, avec le taux d'abstention actuel la gauche mme runie ne dpasse pas la droite.


LFI pourrait passer le premier tour, parce que les scores de plusieurs partis risquent d'tre serrs :
- Le parti de Zemmour
- Le RN
- LR
- LFI
- LREM (je ne comprend pas comment)
Dans le top 5 il y a 4 partis de droite, c'est impressionnant.

En 2017 c'tait :
- LREM : 18,19%
- RN : 16,14%
- LR : 15,16%
- LFI : 14,84%

Tout est possible, un second tour sans Macron, un second tour sans Marine, un second tour sans Zemmour.
Au second tour les rgles changent, on ne vote pas pour on vote contre (si votre candidat est au second tour, c'est que vous votez mal  ::P: ).

Qui est-ce que les lecteurs dtestent le plus ? Macron ? Zemmour ? Mlenchon ? Marine ? (les gens dtestent Jadot par dessus tout, mais comme il n'a aucune chance d'arriver au second tour on s'en fout)




> la fameuse (fumeuse ?) croissance verte ?


Ouais, il n'y a plus d'cologie dans le programme d'EELV que dans les programmes des autres partis. Et les lecteurs le savent.




> il y en a un qui a un vrai programme complet


Malheureusement les gens ne votent pas pour un programme. Macron n'en avait pas en 2017 et il s'est fait lire  ::(: 
Les gens suivent les sondages et les mdias.




> Entre la mentalit "lections piges  cons" et les lecteurs qui font les boucles d'or devant les candidats


La philosophie "lections piges  cons" est universelle, c'est pas un truc de gauche.




> il faudra quelqu'un qui sache parler aux sentiments.


Fabien Roussel du PCF le fait trs bien.




> Les 3 qui respectent l'ide europenne que je dfend.


L'enfer  ::no::  ::no::  ::no:: 
 ::vomi:: 




> il a des indifferents assez nombreux capable de voter pour lui.


a me dprime. Macron et sa bande n'ont fait que de la merde depuis le dbut.
La gestion de la pandmie est catastrophique, mais avant a, rien n'allait.
Comment des gens peuvent tolrer a ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Autant Jadot a un espoir de victoire car il est modr, autant Mlenchon n'en a aucun.
> 
> Entre un personnage rvolutionnaire, et un Macron qui envoie les flics, vous pouvez tre sur que macron lui fout un 60 / 40% au second tour.


Ce n'est pas a, qui fera qu'un second tour Macron/Melechon, Macron gagnerait, c'est que tous les partis politiques du PS  LR en passant par le Modem, l'UDI, EELV appelleraient au front rpublicain (oui, encore ce truc  a con) contre Mlenchon, le dangereux communiste rvolutionnaire...  ::roll:: 




> Jadot, c'est un mec qui fait pas peur je pense.


Ha ben, moi, ce mec me fait beaucoup plus peur que Mlenchon... Il n'a aucun programme autre que "on va repeindre le monde en vert !"  ::roll::  
Ce type est, comme la plupart des pseudos cologistes d'EELV, une imposture verte. Ce sont ces types qui nous imposent des conneries sans nom depuis des dcennies. Et, je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver  m'clairer  la bougie parce qu'un imbcile  dclarer qu'on produirait de l'nergie avec des hamsters qui tournent dans une roue (c'est le niveau des propositions de Jadot).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas d'accord, avec le taux d'abstention actuel la gauche mme runie ne dpasse pas la droite. Pour gagner faut russir a motiver les abstentionniste d'aller voter, or c'est pas un mou qui va leur donner envie d'aller voter, pour beaucoup *Jadot c'est Hollande repeint en vert*, il a aucune chance de rcuprer les voix de gauches. Les colos auraient t plus crdibles pour le rassemblement avec un candidat plus radical.


 ::ptdr:: 

Mais tu as raison. C'est l'abstention du potentiel de gauche qui permet  un Macron d'tre lu. Les mecs de droite, eux, ils votent parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ont beaucoup  perdre si un vrai mec de gauche (et il n'y a quasiment que Mlenchon qui le soit sans tre extrmiste) arrivait au pouvoir.
C'est pas pour rien que la justice s'acharne sur LFI




> Au contraire Mlenchon donne plus l'impression qu'on aurait un vrai changement, et a pourrait convaincre les gens d'aller voter.


Tout  fait. Maintenant, j'aurais prfr quelqu'un d'autres que Mlenchon, mais bon...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En gros, je vois 3 candidats qui peuvent avoir mon vote pour le moment
> 
> Jadot
> Hidalgo
> Macron


C'est marrant, c'est les 3 pour lesquels je suis sr de ne pas voter (en plus de Bertrand et Pecresse)




> Et un programme de changement radical, ca voudrait dire que la majeure partie du pays est insatisfaite et pense que quelque chose de mieux est possible.... ce qu je ne pense pas.


Ben, moi je pense que c'est le cas. Malheureusement, je pense aussi que ceux-l sont les abstentionnistes, car ils ne croient plus, justement, qu'un politique changera les choses.

----------


## escartefigue

> Tout est possible, un second tour sans Macron, un second tour sans Marine, un second tour sans Zemmour.


Ce choix de nommer les candidats par leur nom de famille, sauf celui d'extrme droite officielle, n'est sans doute pas d au hasard.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce choix de nommer les candidats par leur nom de famille, sauf celui d'extrme droite officielle, n'est sans doute pas d au hasard.


Je pense que c'est surtout parce qu'il y avait son pre...

----------


## pmithrandir

l'abstention, ou le morcellement des voix ?

C'est assez paradoxale dailleurs.
On a une droite qui prone l'individualisme, mais qui se rassemble... quand la gauche qui prone l'universalisme n'est pas foutu de se mettre d'accord sur une ligne directrice.

Entre LO, le pcf et le parti des travailleurs... je cros que les diffrences sont assez faible. Et mme avec mlenchon, il ne leur serait pas si antipathique, ca ferait longtemps qu'on aurait un bloc d'extreme gauche aussi gros que l'extreme droite franaise.

Il y a normalement 5 dominantes politiques en France
Droite nationaliste / raciste, droite economique, centre, sociaux democrate, communiste.

Ces mouvances etant poreuses avec leurs voisins... et donc normalement nous devrions obtenir quleques blocs plus gros... 

Et pourtant, on arrive encore  avoir une dizaine de candidats principaux.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ces mouvances etant poreuses avec leurs voisins...


Exact et le sociologue Zygmunt_Bauman avait vu juste quelque part avec son concept de "socits liquides".
Puisque les partis politiques reprsentent peu ou prou la manire dont est articule la socit.

Auparavant la gauche traditionnelle manait du monde ouvrier ( Lon Blum et le Front Populaire, le Parti Communiste..) et la droite fortement ancre dans l'hritage gaulliste.
Maintenant la socit volue autrement.

Ne pas oublier qu'on a eu aussi la Gauche caviar  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> n'est sans doute pas d au hasard.


Ben si !
J'aime pas le RN, surtout maintenant qu'il y a des gens comme Louis Aliot et Gilbert Collard. Le parti ne veut plus sortir de l'UE, ni mme de l'euro, donc c'est de la merde.
Les candidats comme Eric Zemmour et Marine Lepen sont des pouventails, n'importe quel clampin est certains de gagner contre eux en cas de second tour, regardez Macron en 2017...
Et elle tait contente de perdre, elle dansait. On dirait que l'objectif c'tait juste de rembourser la campagne...

Moi j'aime mieux les partis comme l'UPR par exemple. Mais ne supporte pas LREM, LR, PS, EELV, RN.
LFI passerait mieux si Melenchon n'tait pas le candidat, comme l'UPR si Asselineau laissait sa place.
Ils n'ont pas le charisme. (cela dit Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron n'ont galement aucun charisme, donc a peut le faire  ::P: )




> On a une droite qui prone l'individualisme, mais qui se rassemble...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette affirmation, il y a plein de partis de droite :
- LREM
- LR
- RN
- Debout la France 
- Les Patriotes 
- Volontaires pour la France
- La Voie du peuple
J'imagine que La Manufacture et Soyons libres vont rejoindre LR.

Il n'y a pas plus de rassemblement  droite qu' gauche, c'est juste que LR se porte mieux que le PS.




> Ne pas oublier qu'on a eu aussi la Gauche caviar


Oui, comme le PS d'aujourd'hui par exemple.

===
Prsidentielle 2022 : comment Macron espre rcuprer Jadot



> Alors que les esprits politiques se consacrent dj pleinement au premier tour de llection prsidentielle de 2022, Emmanuel Macron prpare dj son second mandat. *Et aprs avoir ralli  lui, en 2017, une partie des Rpublicains (LR) et du Parti socialiste (PS), le prsident de la Rpublique viserait dsormais Europe cologie-Les Verts (EELV).* Selon les informations de Marianne, lexcutif serait dcid  faire les yeux doux  Yannick Jadot, actuel candidat  la primaire cologiste.  On a un bon bilan colo, il ne faut pas sen cacher, mais on a un problme dincarnation , analyse un proche dEmmanuel Macron pour lhebdomadaire. Dans son viseur, lactuelle ministre de lcologie, Barbara Pompili.


a rappelle quand Macron avait utilis Nicolas Hulot, le gars dprimait, il s'est vite barr.

----------


## halaster08

> Ces mouvances etant poreuses avec leurs voisins... et donc normalement nous devrions obtenir quelques blocs plus gros...


Une des nombreuses diffrence en gauche et droite, c'est que souvent les gens de gauche (je ne parle du PS l) ont des convictions et y tiennent, jusqu'au bout, l o les gens de droite sont plus facilement prt au compromis du moment que a va dans leur sens. Du coup la gauche est morcele parce que dans le programme de l'un il n'y a pas 'insert la_mesure_qui_te_tient_le_plus_coeur' , que celui de l'autre est trop 'comme ci' et le suivant pas assez 'comme a' , du coup on se retrouve avec des micro parti rempli de gens qui ne sont pas prt  lcher qq revendications

----------


## Gunny

> l'abstention, ou le morcellement des voix ?
> 
> C'est assez paradoxale dailleurs.
> On a une droite qui prone l'individualisme, mais qui se rassemble... quand la gauche qui prone l'universalisme n'est pas foutu de se mettre d'accord sur une ligne directrice.
> 
> Entre LO, le pcf et le parti des travailleurs... je cros que les diffrences sont assez faible. Et mme avec mlenchon, il ne leur serait pas si antipathique, ca ferait longtemps qu'on aurait un bloc d'extreme gauche aussi gros que l'extreme droite franaise.
> 
> Il y a normalement 5 dominantes politiques en France
> Droite nationaliste / raciste, droite economique, centre, sociaux democrate, communiste.
> ...


Je me gratte la tte aussi  chaque lection. Les diffrences d'idologies entre les diffrents partis de gauche sont franchement marginales, et encore plus avec le PS post-Hollande. Le mode de scrutin franais appelle  se rassembler sous une mme bannire pour mettre les voix en commun, mais a n'arrive jamais. Je pense personnellement que ce mode de scrutin est mauvais, mais pour l'instant on doit bien faire avec. C'est clairement quelque chose qui vient des militants (allez lire les commentaires en ligne), mais j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre comment on peut tre si myope quand on peut voir la dfaite arriver  des kilomtres  l'avance. Ils ont le choix entre un prsident de droite ou bien faire partie d'un gouvernement de gauche contre quelques concessions, et ils choisissent le gouvernement de droite.

----------


## halaster08

> Les 3 qui respectent l'ide europenne que je dfend.


L'europe du libre change, qui nous fait dmanteler tous nos services public au nom de la concurrence libre et non fausse, l'europe qui fait venir les travailleurs des pays plus pauvre dans les pays riche pour les pays au mme prix que chez eux, l'europe qui ne fait rien contre les paradis fiscaux, rien pour le climat, la belle europe quoi ...
C'est vrai qu'il font rver ces candidats ...

Moi je pense qu'on peut faire mieux, et qu'un des chemins possible pour le faire c'est de commencer a arrter de voter pour ces guignols.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a normalement 5 dominantes politiques en France
> Droite nationaliste / raciste, droite economique, centre, sociaux democrate, communiste.


Mais a, c'tait avant. 
Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus comme a que je vois la reprsentation politique franaise.
Pour moi, aujourd'hui on a : Une ligne anti-no-libralisme (allant des extrmes gauches - LO - NPA  LFI en passant par le PCF); les partis no-libraux (de gauche  droite : PS, Modem, EELV, UDI, LREM, LR - et tous les petits partis); et enfin les extrmes fascistes et racistes (RN, Debout la France, Zemmour, et autres groupuscules).

----------


## BenoitM

> L'europe du libre change, qui nous fait dmanteler tous nos services public au nom de la concurrence libre et non fausse, l'europe qui fait venir les travailleurs des pays plus pauvre dans les pays riche pour les pays au mme prix que chez eux, l'europe qui ne fait rien contre les paradis fiscaux, rien pour le climat, la belle europe quoi ...
> C'est vrai qu'il font rver ces candidats ...
> 
> Moi je pense qu'on peut faire mieux, et qu'un des chemins possible pour le faire c'est de commencer a arrter de voter pour ces guignols.


Vu que la majorit des pays vote pour des partis de droite  premire vue oui ca fait rver une majorit de la population entk ca ne les empchent pas de voter pour des personnes qui prne a  :;): 
Aprs qui n'a jamais tap sur les services publiques?

----------


## halaster08

> Aprs qui n'a jamais tap sur les services publiques?


Ceux qui ne sont pas (no)libraux

----------


## Ryu2000

+ 11 % pour Mlenchon, + 15 % pour Hidalgo La hausse du smic, ce marqueur de gauche



> La philosophie des candidats de droite est tout autre. Parmi les cinq concurrents de la primaire des Rpublicains, aucun ne propose de hausse du smic. Ils veulent plutt agir sur le salaire net en baissant les cotisations sociales. Valrie Pcresse promet ainsi daugmenter les salaires de 10 % via une baisse des cotisations retraites salariales, compense en partie par ltat. Michel Barnier et Eric Ciotti voquent, de manire plus floue, des baisses de cotisations sociales non chiffres. Xavier Bertrand dfend dans son programme le versement par lemployeur de primes, dfiscalises mais facultatives.
> 
> Un point commun avec Emmanuel Macron. Le quinquennat actuel sachve sans coup de pouce au smic  les revalorisations entre 2017 et 2021 ont suivi linflation. Toutefois lexcutif a actionn plusieurs dispositifs pour augmenter le niveau du smic net, notamment des primes et des exonrations de cotisations sociales sur les heures supplmentaires, ce qui est bien diffrent.


L'histoire des exonrations de cotisations sociales sur les heures supplmentaires, c'tait pas le truc de Sarkozy "Travailler plus pour gagner plus" ?

======
Edit :
a parle d'alliance :
Election prsidentielle 2022 : les Insoumis proposent aux lecteurs de reprendre le pouvoir



> Et pas question de s'allier avec cette gauche plurielle qui ne dcolle pas. "*Une union avec quoi ? Avec qui ? Avec le Parti socialiste, ils sont contre la sixime Rpublique. Je suis pour. Ils sont contre la sortie du nuclaire. Je suis pour. Ils sont contre la retraite  60 ans. Je suis pour.* Si demain, je vous disais que je suis d'accord avec Stphane Le Foll, vous diriez quoi ?" 
> 
> a tombe bien, le maire du Mans, dont la candidature n'a pas t retenue par le Parti socialiste, tait contre un alliance avec les Insoumis. Et aucun candidat de gauche ne s'impose dans les sondages. Anne Hidalgo (PS) comme Yannick Jadot (EELV) sont crdits de 6%.  Est-ce la campagne de trop pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon ? La rponse de Mathias Tavel fuse : "Bien sr que non. C'est surtout la responsabilit qui est la ntre devant un pays qui est en train de s'affaisser".


a fait un point commun entre le PCF et LFI : ils dtestent les socialistes.

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'europe du libre change, qui nous fait dmanteler tous nos services public au nom de la concurrence libre et non fausse, l'europe qui fait venir les travailleurs des pays plus pauvre dans les pays riche pour les pays au mme prix que chez eux, l'europe qui ne fait rien contre les paradis fiscaux, rien pour le climat, la belle europe quoi ...
> C'est vrai qu'il font rver ces candidats ...
> 
> Moi je pense qu'on peut faire mieux, et qu'un des chemins possible pour le faire c'est de commencer a arrter de voter pour ces guignols.


L'europe qui 
 - Essaye de mettre un march carbonne aux frontires
 - Travaille pour liminer les engrais pourri de chez nous
 - Favorise la concurrence, vous savez celle qui a amen free, et consort en france, qui nous a donn un internet dcent
 - Nous permet dinvestir dans d'autres pays avec notre monnaie forte pour augmenter notre pouvoir(et nos revenus)
 - Va gentiment faire payer a tous nos cranciers notre dette covid en "empruntant" de quoi s'en occuper


Elle a bon dos lEurope, mais bizarrement, elle n'a rien conte un projet de grande scu, elle n'impose pas de fermer des lits d'hopitaux, et mme pour les services publics, elle demande souvent uniquement la rciprocit. On ne peut pas protger notre march et investir chez les voisins.

Elle impose des critres budgtaire qui nous autorise pas plus de 3% de deficit par an, mais on dpasse ce seuil depuis 20 ans sans sanction. Bref, elle nous empche en thorie d'avoir un endettement qui augmente trop qui nous enverrai nous faire voir comme les grecs. et mme ca ca ne fonctionne pas.



Pour la tirade de Mlenchon, sur limpossibilit de former des alliances, je pense que justement tout est dit.

Au lieu de chercher les synergie, il sarrte a des points de details, sur des visions blanc ou noir.



> Une union avec quoi ? Avec qui ? Avec le Parti socialiste, ils sont contre la sixime Rpublique. Je suis pour. Ils sont contre la sortie du nuclaire. Je suis pour. Ils sont contre la retraite  60 ans. Je suis pour. Si demain, je vous disais que je suis d'accord avec Stphane Le Foll, vous diriez quoi ?"


La sixieme rpublique, c'est quoi derrire, un pouvoir accru au parlement, un prsident qui serait plus comme en temps de cohabitation... Rien de non ngociable je pense.
La sortie du nuclaire : oui, a quel chance, quels remplacements... quand on commence a discuter, je suis sur qu'on peut trouver des compromis acceptable par tous. Et tre contre le nuclaire, ca sera de toute manire affaire de compromis. Mlenchon va pas teindre les centrale le 10 mai prochain. Donc il faudra bien un calendrier, etc...
La retraite a 60 ans, ou a 65... pour qui, quels profil, quid du nombre d'annuit, etc... Quid du chmage aprs 50 ans.


Bref, quand on cherche a se dmarquer, on trouve toujours c'est facile. Les vrais leader savent trouver les synergies pour rassembler.

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle n'impose pas de fermer des lits d'hopitaux


Elle insiste bien quand mme.
 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan



> Ces recommandations expliquent-elles pourquoi les hpitaux europens ne sont pas en mesure de faire face  la crise ?
> 
> MARTIN SCHIRDEWAN Elles tmoignent du rgime de gouvernance conomique et rvlent que le modle conomique nolibral de lUE nest pas capable de maintenir les services publics et de protger les besoins fondamentaux des citoyens. Le problme, ce nest pas les recommandations en soi, mais le fait que le modle conomique de lUE repose sur laustrit et pas sur la solidarit. *Aujourdhui, le manque de personnel, dunits de soins et dquipements mdicaux dans les hpitaux est un rsultat direct des politiques daustrit qui ont dtourn largent du secteur public vers le secteur priv.*


Il doit y avoir des pays qui ne respectent pas toujours ce que demande l'Union Europenne, malheureusement en France on a un pro UE au pouvoir, ce qui est horrible.  ::(: 
Macron c'est un bon lve de l'UE, il fait tout ce qu'on lui dit.




> - Favorise la concurrence


C'est souvent absurde comme truc, par exemple on force EDF a vendre beaucoup d'nergie  perte pour que des entreprises qui ne produisent pas d'nergie puisse exister et en plus on force EDF  augmenter ces prix. Normalement le kWh d'EDF devrait tre le moins cher.

L'UE pousse  la privatisation, a ne devrait pas plaire aux gens de gauche normalement.

----------


## Mat.M

> Quid du chmage aprs 50 ans.


chmeur  50 ans piges vous avez encore toute la vie devant vous.
Et comme dirait Johnny pour moi la vie va commencer...
Soit pour produire du bio ou bien pour dvelopper un moteur 3d temps rel exploitant au max les cartes graphiques je sais pas c'est juste quelques ides en passant  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention, rduire les dpenses, de sant ou ailleurs, ne veut pas dire demander  fermer des lits.

Pour ma part, Je pense que le transfert des soins au priv et la monte de puissance sur les 30 dernires annes des cliniques, qui finance les fonds de pension amricain, est bien plus responsable des pertes massive de la scurit sociale.
C est bien nos gouvernements qui ont dcider de s attaquer aux lits en privilgiant les structures prives.
Je doute que l UE ait impos ce choix.

C est comme les mutuelles obligatoire, juste un moyen de prendre 5  10% de marge sur toute une partie de la sant. Pas tonnant que a rle quand on parle grande scurit sociale. On entend assez peu la gauche sur le sujet... alors que a reprsente des sommes non ngligeables.

Et sans mutuelles, les dpassements d honoraires seraient aussi plus limit... car les gens seraient plus regardant avec leur argent que celui d une assurance.


Pour le chmage a 50 ans, tu admettra que ce dernier a tendance  tre endmique. La peur du vieux et de son cot.
a n  rien  voir avec la capacit de la personne, juste que les entreprises font de la discrimination.

Maintenant, Je sais pour ma part que je n aurai pas les 42 annuit avant mes 67 ans. Donc l age de la retraite... Je m en fout un peu. Au final si je veux avoir quelque chose de potable j ai intrt  capitaliser par moi mme.

----------


## ariennemireau

C'est melenchon qui crira la constitution   ::D:  
Pour moi le plus top ce serait que Mlenchon est lu prsident.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ma part, Je pense que le transfert des soins au priv et la monte de puissance sur les 30 dernires annes des cliniques, qui finance les fonds de pension amricain, est bien plus responsable des pertes massive de la scurit sociale.
> C est bien nos gouvernements qui ont dcider de s attaquer aux lits en privilgiant les structures prives.
> Je doute que l UE ait impos ce choix.


Je pense que c'est l que tu fais erreur. Ce type de politique (transfert vers le priv des gains pour amortir les pertes avec l'argent public), c'est le no-libralisme. Et l'UE est no-librale.
Maintenant, je suis d'accord que l'UE n'est que ce que l'on en fait, et si l'UE est no-librale, c'est parce que l'on lit, dans les pays de l'UE, essentiellement des gouvernements no-libraux. Donc, il ne faut pas se plaindre, on rcolte ce que l'on sme.

A la dcharge des peuples qui lisent ces no-libraux, il faut reconnatre que tout est fait dans nos pseudos dmocraties pour que rien ne change. Il n'y a plus que des oligarchies en Europe, oligarchies sous-ploutocratiques (c'est  dire que les dirigeants sont issus d'une petite classe choisie et dirige par une caste de riches en sous-marin).
Et, comme ces ultras riches, contrlent les mdias, il leur est assez facile de manipuler les masses. Par la peur des extrmes, par exemple, ou la peur d'un trop gros changement qui effondrerait les bases mmes de la socit mettant des millions de personnes dans la rue. Ils jouent sur la peur de perdre le peu que l'on a, et a fonctionne. 





> C est comme les mutuelles obligatoire, juste un moyen de prendre 5  10% de marge sur toute une partie de la sant. Pas tonnant que a rle quand on parle grande scurit sociale. On entend assez peu la gauche sur le sujet... alors que a reprsente des sommes non ngligeables.


Tout  fait, c'est un autre exemple. L'ducation nationale en est un autre. Et mme la scurit routire. Les radars fixes sont grs par des socits prives, pareil pour les nouveaux radars embarqus. Souvenons-nous des portiques co-taxes que devaient grer une socit italienne. J'en passe et des meilleures. Tout est fait pour que le priv fasse des bnfices et que les pertes soient amorties par l'argent publique.

----------


## Ryu2000

La nolibralisme fait partie de la philosophie de l'UE depuis le dbut.
Aux sources nolibrales de lUE



> Mais certains autres nolibraux ont au contraire vu dans lintgration europenne la possibilit de concrtiser lide de constitutionnalisation des droits du capital et, contrairement aux espoirs que nourrissent certains  propos de lEurope sociale, ils ont compris lopportunit que reprsentait la cration de la CEE pour contenir la souverainet populaire par un mcanisme de gouvernance supranationale. Ces ordolibraux de deuxime gnration, qui taient des juristes plus que des conomistes, avaient bien peru comment les principes anti-interventionnistes pouvaient tre prservs dans un ordre lgislatif garanti par une cour de justice supranationale (la CJCE) *voue au respect des quatre liberts fondamentales : circulation du capital, du travail, des biens et des services.*
> 
> Le trait de Rome, bien que rsultant dun compromis politique entre libralisation et protection (de lagriculture notamment) et donc par l mme ncessairement imparfait  leurs yeux, reprsentait toutefois une tape dcisive vers *une Constitution conomique qui aurait pour fonction de restreindre drastiquement les possibilits pour le pouvoir politique national et plus gnralement la souverainet populaire daltrer lordre de march concurrentiel et limiter la libert de circulation du capital et donc son pouvoir.* La possibilit pour les dtenteurs du capital de sadresser  une juridiction supranationale tait une garantie de pouvoir chapper aux contraintes quun processus politique dmocratique national risquait toujours de leur imposer. Jean-*Claude Juncker la un jour exprim trivialement en dclarant quil ne pouvait y avoir de choix dmocratique contre les traits europens.*


A la dcharge des peuples qui lisent ces no-libraux, il faut reconnatre que tout est fait dans nos pseudos dmocraties pour que rien ne change.
Gnralement pour gagner une lection il faut avoir le plus gros budget de campagne (comme a tu peux payer les mdias et les instituts de sondages), donc pour gagner il faut tre soutenu par des milliardaires, puis leur retourner l'ascenseur une fois au pouvoir.
Des anomalies ont parfois lieu, mais en rgle gnrale, le candidat qui gagne les lections est soutenu par des milliardaires.

En Europe, la privatisation des soins de sant a entran une hausse des dcs dus au COVID-19



> Laffaiblissement des systmes de sant publique a entran une  dgradation significative  des hpitaux et des tablissements pour personnes ges dans les tats membres, ce qui a cot  davantage de vies  depuis le dbut de la pandmie, selon une tude publie mercredi 27 janvier par le centre de recherche sur le lobbying Corporate Europe Observatory (CEO).
> 
>  Les rformes nolibrales qui ont affaibli les systmes de sant publique ont t, en partie, le rsultat de pressions politiques de lUE , indique le rapport, qui avertit que le secteur priv espre, par le biais du lobbying, obtenir une part des fonds europens pour la relance.
> 
> Ces rformes ont engendr des  consquences dsastreuses  pour les systmes de sant et dassistance pendant la crise du coronavirus, un secteur qui a galement subi des coupes lors de la prcdente rcession.
> 
> Le manque de ressources budgtaires sest accompagn dune rduction du personnel et du nombre de lits dans les hpitaux, alors mme que  le renforcement de leur privatisation va de pair avec la rduction des soins intensifs, moins rentables pour les entreprises .


La France peut-elle s'opposer  la privatisation de ses barrages hydrolectriques ?



> Or, la concession de 150 barrages arriverait  chance d'ici 2023, d'aprs une enqute de Libration. La Commission de Bruxelles, gardienne de la libre concurrence en Europe, fait pression depuis longtemps sur la France ainsi que huit autres pays pour que ces vannes-l soient ouvertes aux capitaux privs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Yannick Jadot et Anne Hidalgo refusent la Primaire populaire



> Ils avaient jusqu mardi soir minuit pour donner leur rponse. Elle est ngative. Ni l'cologiste Yannick Jadot ni la socialiste Anne Hidalgo n'ont donn suite  la proposition faite par le mouvement de la Primaire populaire pour n'avoir qu'un seul prtendant de la gauche au premier tour de la prsidentielle en avril prochain. Parmi les principaux candidats, Jean-Luc Mlenchon avait dj dit cet t son refus officieux de remettre sa candidature en jeu, via un vote  cette primaire. Christiane Taubira en revanche, qui appartient au top 10 des personnalits plbiscites par cette Primaire populaire, a demand plus de temps pour rpondre.


Peut-tre en 2027.

----------


## pmithrandir

La campagne commence  peine

la primaire a rassembler 215k personnes en 2 jours... regardons si elle dpasse les 500k rapidement ou pas.

Quand je vois hidalgo dire : je ne peux pas imaginer voter jadot, l'inverse doit tre vrai, je me dit qu'on a vraiment des guignols a gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je me dit qu'on a vraiment des guignols a gauche.


En dehors de l'ensemble des gens d'EELV et du PS, il doit bien y avoir des personnes intressantes.




> je ne peux pas imaginer voter jadot


Finalement elle a un peu de bon sens ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Les types ne dsesprent pas :
Prsidentielle : forte de sa dynamique, la primaire populaire espre toujours rassembler la gauche



> Malgr les refus dAnne Hidalgo, Yannick Jadot et Jean-Luc Mlenchon dy participer, les organisateurs de la "primaire populaire", initiative citoyenne visant  runir la gauche, ne dsesprent pas de les convaincre de changer davis et esprent mme une surprise de taille.
> (...)
> Les militants de la primaire populaire ont pourtant tout fait pour convaincre Anne Hidalgo, Yannick Jadot et Jean-Luc Mlenchon dadhrer  leur initiative. Durant plusieurs semaines, ils ont organis des sit-in devant les siges du Parti socialiste (PS), dEurope cologie-Les Verts ( EELV) et de La France insoumise (LFI), scandant  leurs fentres des slogans comme "Zemmour au second tour,  qui la faute ?" ou "Lurgence, cest maintenant".

----------


## pmithrandir

Vido reue par mail aujourd'hui.

Comme ils considrent que les candidats font une lutte d'go loins des besoins et des demandes des militants, ils dcident de se passer de leur avis et de choisir quand mme qui sera soutenu par le groupe.

Je pense que ces gens viennent de comprendre ce qu'est un lobby citoyen. Et c'est trs bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si seulement il pouvait y avoir une menace fasciste a permettrait peut-tre de faire un front populaire  ::P: , malheureusement il n'y en a pas, donc il n'y a pas d'alliance des diffrents partis de gauche :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Montebourg appelle  l'unification des forces autour d'un projet et d'un candidat commun



> Le chemin de l'unit que veut emprunter Arnaud Montebourg semble toutefois prilleux. *Lui-mme y met dj un obstacle en excluant Jean-Luc Mlenchon, trop loign par sa radicalit, son communautarisme et sa vision de la Rpublique.*
> 
> Invite sur France 2 ce mercredi, la candidate socialiste Anne Hidalgo n'a pas non plus rpondu positivement  cet appel. Ce qu'il faut, c'est pouvoir porter notre vision. Moi, ma vision, elle est trs claire (...). Vous savez trs bien qu'aujourd'hui une union qui serait perue comme artificielle, parce qu'il y a des candidats qui sont depuis trs longtemps dclars, ne fonctionnerait pas, a-t-elle balay.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Montebourg appelle a l'unification des forces autour d'un projet et d'un candidat commun


Je pense que tous les candidats de gauche sont d'accord. Le seul souci, c'est que chacun veut que les autres se rallient autour de SON projet et de SA candidature !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle: "Anne Hidalgo est inaudible" selon Manuel Valls



> Mais l'autre enseignement de ce sondage, c'est un dsaveu pour la gauche franaise. A eux sept, les candidats  la prsidentielle se prvalant de gauche, n'obtiendraient que 24% des suffrages. Pire encore, les deux candidats socialistes, *Anne Hidalgo et Arnaud Montebourg, ne totaliseraient que 5% des suffrages avec respectivement 3 et 2% des intentions de vote*. Les mieux placs, Jean-Luc Mlenchon de La France Insoumise et Yannick Jadot d'Europe Ecologie-Les Verts, runiraient 8 et 7% des lecteurs.


Un vieil article :
Arnaud Montebourg prvient qu'il n'est plus rattachable  un quelconque parti politique



> L'ancien ministre avait quitt le gouvernement en aot 2014 sur fond de dsaccord avec la stratgie conomique de Franois Hollande qui dfendait une rduction des dficits. Je ne sais plus ce qu'est la gauche, *mme avec une couche de peinture cologique dessus*. En revanche, je sais ce que sont la France et les aspirations des Franais, a-t-il affirm.


Le gars a compris que le PS c'tait de la merde et se bat contre le mondialisme, il mrite mieux  ::P:

----------


## ONTAYG

> Je pense que tous les candidats de gauche sont d'accord. Le seul souci, c'est que chacun veut que les autres se rallient autour de SON projet et de SA candidature !


Je crois qu'ils n'ont pas tir de leon de 2017, et encore pire car en 2017 le PC tait avec la LFI.

C'est dommage, un mixte pourrait faire sortir des ides intressantes.

----------


## Invit

Comme quoi la place doit tre bonne,  tous se battre pour la mme chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois qu'ils n'ont pas tir de leon de 2017


En 2017 le PS s'est sabot, car au lieu de soutenir Hamon, ils (au moins Hollande et Valls) ont soutenu Macron.
Mais des partis de gauche s'en sont trs bien sorti notamment LFI qui tait vraiment proche du second tour.

Les partis de gauche ne veulent pas s'allier avec le PS :
Prsidentielle 2022 : la proposition d'une primaire de la gauche par Anne Hidalgo ne fait pas l'unanimit
Le PS n'est pas en mesure de proposer a, il a fait 4,82% des inscrits en 2017. (14,84% pour LFI, 0,83% pour le NPA, 0,49% pour LO)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En 2017 le PS s'est sabot, car au lieu de soutenir Hamon, ils (au moins Hollande et Valls) ont soutenu Macron.


En 2017, c'est Hamon qui a dconn. En dernire semaine, il aurait du renoncer et appeler  voter Mlenchon. Mais, son go tait trop important.

----------


## halaster08

> En 2017, c'est Hamon qui a dconn. En dernire semaine, il aurait du renoncer et appeler  voter Mlenchon. Mais, son go tait trop important.


C'est clair, avec plus de la moiti de ses "soutiens" (vous vous souvenez de la primaire de la gauche o ils ont tous jur de soutenir de le gagnant ...) parti chez Macron, c'tait clair qu'il n'aurait pas assez de voix pour tre au second tour, il aurait pu ngocier une bonne place avec Mlenchon mais non, il est rest candidat avec le score dsastreux de 6%

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est Hamon qui a dconn.


Le PS tait le parti au pouvoir, la branl qu'il s'est pris tait surprenante car gnralement le PS fait des plus gros scores. 
La campagne avait cout cher, donc il fallait se prsenter pour rcuprer de l'argent. Sinon a aurait tu le parti.
INFOGRAPHIE - LA COTEUSE FACTURE DE CAMPAGNE DE BENOT HAMON
PS : avec la droute lectorale, le risque de faillite financire

Si des gens du PS n'avaient pas fait campagne pour Macron, le PS aurait fait un plus gros score, LREM aurait fait un plus petit score, si a se trouve a finissait en RN vs LFI, puis victoire automatique pour LFI parce que le RN est un pouvantail.

J'espre qu'Hidalgo fera moins bien qu'Hamon. Elle ou Macron c'est pareil.

========
Je verrais bien Jadot finir ministre sous Macron (un peu comme Hulot) :
Primaire de la gauche propose par Hidalgo : Non, rpond Yannick Jadot, ce nest pas le choix des cologistes



> Craignant lclatement des voix entre les sept candidats de gauche au premier tour, Montebourg puis Hidalgo ont propos mercredi de faire lunion derrire une seule candidature.  *Elle prend acte de limpasse de sa candidature* , a tacl Jadot.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant, mais de mon point de vue, elle vient de gagner en crdibilit la.

Jadot et Mlenchon tant pour moi ridicule... si tu ne penses pas tre en mesure de gagner une primaire, comment peux tu imaginer gagner les prsidentielles...
Et si c'est le cas, pourquoi te prsenter.

La seule rponse, c'est un problme d'go.

La ou c'est important, c'est que pour le moment, les frais de campagne sont faible. Donc se dsister reste financirement acceptable.
Mais dans quelques semaines, les factures se seront ajoutes les unes aux autres faisant de ce choix une impasse financire.


EDIT : 
une autre possibilit que l'go, c'est de s'en mettre plein les poches. On voit bien que dans les campagnes, il y a un budget collossal dpens. Pour les petits partis, ou les candidats secondaires sans revenus fixes, peut tre est l'occasion de faire entrer du cash dans leur parti.
J'imagine qu'un imprimeur doit pas tre sourd a l'ide de surfacturer la campagne prsidentielle, rembourse, pour sous facturer les tracts hors priodes lectorale par exemple. Et la je ne parle que d'arrangement  la limite de la lgalit, mais je peux en imaginer 15 autres plus lucratifs en 2 minutes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> s'en mettre plein les poches.


Les partis politiques sont des entreprises il faut bien que l'argent rentre  un moment donn (et il ne risque pas de venir des adhrents  ::ptdr:: ).
Prsidentielle 2022 : "Il n'y a plus de dbat" au Parti socialiste "qui devient sectaire", dplore Franois Rebsamen



> Moi, je considre que c'est grce  nos aux lus, fidles  leurs valeurs sociales-dmocrates, qui ont tenu la barre que le Parti socialiste a survcu. "Survcu", *parce qu'il a perdu normment d'adhrents.*


C'est dommage que a fonctionne a.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est marrant, mais de mon point de vue, elle vient de gagner en crdibilit la.
> 
> Jadot et Mlenchon tant pour moi ridicule... si tu ne penses pas tre en mesure de gagner une primaire, comment peux tu imaginer gagner les prsidentielles...
> Et si c'est le cas, pourquoi te prsenter.
> 
> La seule rponse, c'est un problme d'go.


C'est mme stupide, parce qu'une primaire de gauche entre partis, a revient  choisir celui qui a le plus de militants, ce qui devrait largement favoriser Mlenchon

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est mme stupide, parce qu'une primaire de gauche entre partis, a revient  choisir celui qui a le plus de militants, ce qui devrait largement favoriser Mlenchon


En mme temps, c'est le seul  dpasser 3% d'intentions de vote, alors bon...

(et je suis pas mlenchoniste, hein)

----------


## halaster08

> C'est mme stupide, parce qu'une primaire de gauche entre partis, a revient  choisir celui qui a le plus de militants, ce qui devrait largement favoriser Mlenchon


C'est quoi la diffrence avec le congrs LR ? celle qui a gagn c'est celle qui avait le plus de militants aussi, non ?
Parce que le congrs LR, avec parmi les candidats Pequeresse et Bertrand qui se sont tous les deux barrs de chez LR pour fonder leurs mouvement, Ciotti qui reprsentait l'aile trs  droite, etc... a me parait pas tant loign d'une primaire de gauche qui irait du PC aux Verts

----------


## Ryu2000

> a me parait pas tant loign d'une primaire de gauche qui irait du PC aux Verts


Pour moi l'quivalent  droite ce serait une primaire de LREM  Zemmour, en passant par Jean Lasalle, Philippot et Nicolas Dupont-Aignan.

Pcresse et Bertrand sont plus li au parti LR que Fabien Roussel, Melenchon, Jadot sont li au PS.
L apparemment on va se taper un gouvernement horrible de 2022  2027, peut-tre que a motivera les diffrents de parti de gauche  s'allier.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, pas d'accord avec toi.
Tout le bloc identitaie zemour / RN, debout la France est spar du bloc droite / centre que Pecresse vient de gagner. Je ne serai dailleur aps tonn que ciotti finisse avec Zemmour rapidement car au dela des rassemblement post primaire, pecresse ne me parait pas une femme a s'embourber dans ces idologies.

Alors que entre le PS et le PC, les diffrences ont toujours t plsu faible, avec des ponts et des bascules courantes entre ces deux mondes poreux.

Par ailleurs, il n y a pas de honte a travailler avec le PC, on l'a vu avec Jospin et Rober Hue... alors que travailler avec le RN ou Zemmour, ca tache pour longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors que entre le PS et le PC, les diffrences ont toujours t plsu faible


C'est peut-tre le sophisme de l'cossais, mais : les vrais communistes dtestent les socialistes.
Quand t'es communiste le mot "socialiste" est une insulte, regardez ici :



Les programmes sont trop diffrents, si c'est pour faire des compromis, autant laisser Macron au pouvoir (le PS c'est comme LREM, donc si PS-ise ton programme tu te rapproches de celui d'LREM)
Le meilleur esprit c'est : "Moi je suis vraiment de gauche, je ne suis pas au PS !".
Yannick Jadot et Fabien Roussel rejettent la primaire  gauche propose par Anne Hidalgo



> Le refus de cette primaire est galement venu du Parti communiste franais (PC). Le candidat du PCF, Fabien Roussel, a appel Anne Hidalgo et Arnaud Montebourg  le rejoindre.  Je leur dis : Mais si vous ne savez pas quoi faire, si vous doutez de votre candidature, comme j[en] ai le sentiment, venez nous rejoindre. Rejoignez-nous autour du pacte que je propose pour la France. , a-t-il fait savoir jeudi matin sur Franceinfo.  *Nous pensons que le problme de la gauche, cest dtre en capacit de se rassembler sur un programme ambitieux pour la France, en rupture avec ce modle conomique, sachant rpondre autant aux urgences sociales quaux urgences climatiques* , a-t-il poursuivi.


 la limite il pourrait y avoir une alliance EELV + PS, ou EELV + LREM. Parce qu'ils ne sont pas si diffrents.




> on l'a vu avec Jospin et Rober Hue...


Salaud de Robert Hue qui a tu le parti communiste  ::furieux:: 
Parmi les lecteurs qui ont quitt le parti communiste, plus ont rejoint le FN que le PS.

C'tait un soutient de Macron en plus  ::furax:: 
Robert Hue :  Pourquoi je soutiens Emmanuel Macron 
Georges Marchais tait plus styl  :8-): 




> Je ne serai dailleur aps tonn que ciotti finisse avec Zemmour rapidement


Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit un bon calcul.
Zemmour a peu de chance de gagner alors que les mdias disent que Pcresse est la seule  pouvoir battre Macron.
Le parti de Zemmour n'existera peut-tre plus dans un an.

En gros le choix c'est :
- soit tu restes dans le gros parti historique "LR", qui est install partout (contrairement  LREM et au parti de Zemmour qui n'existent pas en dehors de la prsidentielle), t'as une probabilit assez lev de finir ministre ou une connerie comme a
- soit tu quittes le gros parti, pour retrouver un truc incertains, avec quasiment aucune chance de finir au pouvoir
Il a plus de chance de gagner quelque chose si il soutient Pcresse.
Aprs a dpend soit le gars a un vrai boulot et est capable de produire quelque chose (et l il peut rejoindre Zemmour), soit c'est un politicien de carrire (l il doit rester chez LR).

Je le connais pas le type, apparemment il fait peur, mais il a peut-tre plus d'honneur que Valls.
Prsidentielle : quand Manuel Valls promettait loyaut  Benot Hamon
En mme temps c'est difficile de trouver une crevure pire que Valls.

----------


## seedbarrett

A vrai dire je suis plutt d'accord avec ryu. Le FN a tache sur un CV c'est clair, donc  la place ils reprennent leur ides et se les approprie. Ce qui drange la droite c'est pas tellement les ides que le nom. D'ou le fait de se renommer RN justement. A gauche les diffrences entre le PS et LFI sont trs marqus, jamais tu verras un ruffin reprendre le programme d'un valls.
A vrai dire on commence  avoir 3 blocs, ce qui est intressant pour un second tour sur le papier, forant les groupe passant au second tour  draguer le bloc qui n'est pas pass.

----------


## ddoumeche

Sincrement Hidalgo, Pcresse, et Marine devraient s'allier :

Hidalgo la reine de la faillite de Paris, dont on se demande comment le parti a pu la choisir,  moins que le parti ne soit plus qu'une secte totalement noyaute par les hollandais.Pcresse avec sa tte  la Tex Avery qui a t adoub par son clan parce qu'elle est terne, l'annonce de sa victoire tant digne d'un sketch des inconnus (je vous la joint), et qui est en train de purger donc de saborder son parti. Elle s'tait mme prononce pour une rpublique multiculturelle et postraciale ...  ::mouarf::  ..  pour ensuite soutenir Fillon. Donc qu'attendre  de cette femme qui a sans doute moins de convictions qu'une hutre, ce qui est bien normal puisqu'elle est narque.
De mme, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment un parti nomm les Rpublicains peut soutenir une UE forte, cela m'intresse.Enfin Marine le Pen  la tte du parti hrit de son papa a tellement ddiabolis son discours qu'il est compltement align sur celui du PS de 1980 : ainsi elle se proposait d'avoir un solde migratoire positif, a dclar que l'Islam tait compatible avec la France, que le grand remplacement tait un fantasme, qu'elel ferait de l'euro une monnaie commune ce qu'elle est dj  et pour les imbciles n'ayant pas compris, elle avait ajout une belle rose bleue en premire page de son programme de 2017.
Son cas tient de la psychanalyse.




Ces femmes pourraient ainsi fonder un parti d'hritires buvant leur petit th et parlant de leur chats, et appelleraient ce parti la SFIO, ou le PSI ... sachant que pour l'instant le PS est noyaut par les ayatollah de l'anti culture, en tout cas ici  Rouen on dboulonne la statue de notre empereur Napolon pour le remplacer par celui d'une avocate des terroristes du FLN.

Les derniers vrais socialistes (et il y a en a) devraient s'allier  Zemmour puisqu'il prne la rindustrialisation, ce qui ne devrait pas tcher grand monde surtout  gauche en thorie, mme s'il est incontestable qu'il a toujours exist un petit fond d'antismitisme en France depuis Saint Louis.
Pour preuve, monsieur Macron parti se ressourcer  Vichy.




> Citer Renaud c'est trs bien et Renaud c'est probablement le plus grand sociologue avec Coluche ayant exist dans la socit franaise.


Je n'ai jamais trop aim Renaud, mais dsormais il me rpugne carrment, ce mec est une pave.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit un bon calcul.
> Zemmour a peu de chance de gagner alors que les mdias disent que Pcresse est la seule  pouvoir battre Macron.
> Le parti de Zemmour n'existera peut-tre plus dans un an.
> 
> En gros le choix c'est :
> - soit tu restes dans le gros parti historique "LR", qui est install partout (contrairement  LREM et au parti de Zemmour qui n'existent pas en dehors de la prsidentielle), t'as une probabilit assez lev de finir ministre ou une connerie comme a
> - soit tu quittes le gros parti, pour retrouver un truc incertains, avec quasiment aucune chance de finir au pouvoir
> Il a plus de chance de gagner quelque chose si il soutient Pcresse.
> Aprs a dpend soit le gars a un vrai boulot et est capable de produire quelque chose (et l il peut rejoindre Zemmour), soit c'est un politicien de carrire (l il doit rester chez LR).
> ...


Attends quelques semaines. Je suis presque certain que ciotti finira avec un ministre qui vaut rien ou il ne pourra pas trop nuire. On le nommera ministre d tat pour faire joli mais il tche trop pour le laisser en autonomie. Ou alors place Beauvau pour laisser un cheffaillon aux flics, ce qui serait une erreur je pense.
Alors que si dans 1 mois il rejoint zemmour, il finit premier ministre a coup sur... Et la On rigole plus

----------


## Ryu2000

> Attends quelques semaines.


De toute faon LR, LREM, le parti de Zemmour, c'est la mme saloperie au final
Quand je vois les favoris je me dis que la probabilit que je n'aille pas voter au second tour est assez lev, il ne faut pas donner de lgitimit  ces gens l, un taux d'abstention record au second tour pourrait tre sympa.

====
Je crois que Mlenchon trouve que c'est trop tard (et de toute faon il n'a pas envie de se rapprocher du PS) :
"ON FINIT PAR DGOTER TOUT LE MONDE": MLENCHON FERME AUSSI LA PORTE  LA PRIMAIRE PROPOSE PAR HIDALGO



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon a fulmin contre l'amateurisme d'une annonce qui a cr la surprise, voire l'espoir, chez ces sympathisants. "*On est  quatre mois... et on va faire un congrs du PS  ciel ouvert?* Cette position respire une telle improvisation! Elle a t convaincue dans la journe apparemment (...) Hier jai mang mes spaghettis jusquau bout, je nallais pas interrompre mon repas", a avanc le candidat.

----------


## ONTAYG

> un taux d'abstention record au second tour pourrait tre sympa.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une solution, car cela n'annulera pas l'lection. Et pour moi ceux qui s'abstiennent n'ont pas  critiquer les dcisions du gouvernement car ils avaient le choix pour votre pour un autre, je dirais plutt pour le moins pire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une solution, car cela n'annulera pas l'lection. Et pour moi ceux qui s'abstiennent n'ont pas  critiquer les dcisions du gouvernement car ils avaient le choix pour votre pour un autre, je dirais plutt pour le moins pire


Autant au premier tour, je serais d'accord avec toi, autant au second tour, c'est moins vident. Si les deux candidats qui restent ne reprsentent pour toi aucune alternative valable,  quoi bon en cautionner une plus que l'autre. Exemple, un second tour Macron/Le Pen, je ne vois aucune diffrence entre ces deux l, donc je vote blanc ou nul ou pas.

Au premier tour, il y a plthore de candidats, c'est plus facile d'en trouver un moins pire que les autres selon tes convictions. Quoique, cette anne, a va tre vident.  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Au premier tour, il y a plthore de candidats, c'est plus facile d'en trouver un moins pire que les autres selon tes convictions. Quoique, cette anne, a va tre vident.


Je pense que tu voulais dire "a va pas tre vident" si c'est le cas, effectivement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Exemple, un second tour Macron/Le Pen, je ne vois aucune diffrence entre ces deux l, donc je vote blanc ou nul ou pas.


Il y a beaucoup moins de diffrence entre Pcresse et Macron qu'entre Marine Le Pen et Macron.
Et le parti de Zemmour ressemble au FN d'il y a 20, 30 ans.




> Au premier tour, il y a plthore de candidats, c'est plus facile d'en trouver un moins pire que les autres selon tes convictions.


Dans le doute votez Poutou  :+1: 

Une primaire  gauche ? "a ne rime  rien" pour Philippe Poutou
En gros le gars il arrive et il dit "c'est pas notre famille, ils disent qu'ils sont de gauche mais quand ils sont au pouvoir ils font une politique de droite, ce sont des traitres".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que tu voulais dire "a va pas tre vident" si c'est le cas, effectivement.


Ha oui ! J'ai oubli le "pas"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Royal demande  Hidalgo de  se dsister  pour Jadot ou Mlenchon  mme si cest dur 



> Si on veut tre positif, elle a fait la moiti du chemin en disant il faut lunion , a ragi Sgolne Royal ce vendredi sur LCI. Maintenant  il faut quelle se dsiste pour un des deux candidats qui est devant elle, cest a la dynamique dunion, mme si cest dur , a-t-elle prn.
> 
> Car  Jean-Luc Mlenchon a fait un travail, il a t excellent dans son meeting (dimanche) ; Yannick Jadot est pass par une primaire qui na pas t simple. Donc ils ont fait le job. On ne peut pas tout dun coup leur dire de dcrocher parce que : Moi je change davis et je ne sais pas comment emballer mon retrait , a fait valoir Sgolne Royal  propos dAnne Hidalgo.
> 
>  Lunion ne se dcide pas sur un plateau tl, cest un travail, un respect, un long cheminement , a-t-elle ajout.


Sans le PS la gauche se porterait mieux  ::P: 

=======
Si vous voulez voir un truc triste vous pouvez regarder Montebourg laisser des messages tlphonique :
Primaire  gauche: Montebourg fait le tour des candidats et met en scne ses efforts



> Sur Twitter, il a mis en scne ses appels au candidat de la France insoumise, au candidat EELV et  la candidate socialiste. Bonjour Jean-Luc, cest Arnaud. Bonjour Yannick, cest Arnaud. Bonjour Anne, cest Arnaud. Cest  chaque fois sur leur rpondeur que le candidat crdit entre 1 et 3% dans les sondages, continue doffrir sa candidature  un projet et  un candidat commun.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que le PS est extremement mal plac pour essayer de fdrer la gauche. Les partis de gauche ne veulent pas se rapprocher du PS.

Prsidentielle : Hidalgo assure qu'elle participera  la Primaire populaire quoi qu'il arrive



> Alors qu'elle avait dans un premier temps refus de participer  ce processus qui cherche  runir la gauche autour d'un seul candidat en 2022, elle a ensuite appel ses concurrents de gauche  s'affronter dans une primaire. Une proposition dcline par Yannick Jadot (EELV), Jean-Luc Mlenchon (LFI) et Fabien Roussel (PC).


==============
Il est encore l lui ?!
Pourquoi les mdias relaient sa parole ?
Il reprsente qui ?

Prsidentielle : pour Manuel Valls, "la gauche meurt chaque jour un peu plus"



> Le spectacle affligeant que la gauche donne delle-mme ces derniers jours relve davantage de lvidence que de la surprise. Elle nest pas en train de succomber, en ralit elle meurt chaque jour un peu plus, et ce, depuis des annes. [] Ce nest pas faute de mtre battu pour que ce moment narrive pas. Jai formul, des annes durant, de multiples avertissements, me valant les critiques dauthentiques tartuffes, draps dans des postures de prtendus sages , crit *lex-Premier ministre qui avait reni sa parole dhonneur de soutenir Benot Hamon en 2016 avant de tenter, une fois Emmanuel Macron lu, un rapprochement avec LREM.*


Il doit tre en parti responsable de l'effondrement du PS.
Il fut premier ministre, puis le PS est mort. Ce n'est peut-tre pas une concidence  ::P: 
Le gars a essay de rejoindre LREM qui est un parti de droite, dguis en parti centriste, il n'a pas de lgitimit pour parler de la gauche.

===================
Edit :
Ce sont des promesses de campagne vraiment trange, heureusement il va faire 3% au premier tour, donc a devrait aller :
Prsidentielle 2022 : s'il gagne, Yannick Jadot s'engage  nommer une femme  Matignon



> Quant  la composition du Palais Bourbon, Yannick Jadot souhaite que cette dernire, constitue par la proportionnelle, soit paritaire. *Ce sera 50% de femmes, 50% d'hommes dans l'hmicycle, c'est un engagement*, a-t-il dclar. Enfin pour ce qui est du gouvernement, le candidat des Verts a assur qu'il n'y aurait pas de ministre souponn de violences sexuelles. * partir du moment o vous avez des tmoignages, vous avez des femmes qui parlent, le soupon suffira*, a-t-il prvenu, faisant ainsi fi de la prsomption d'innocence.


====================
Edit :
Il n'est pas sympa, il pourrait se retirer au lieu de parler d'un projet commun :
PRSIDENTIELLE: ARNAUD MONTEBOURG DIT NE PAS AVOIR "L'INTENTION" DE SE RETIRER OU DE SE RALLIER



> "Je ne souhaite pas me rallier  quiconque, je souhaite en revanche qu'on construise un projet  plusieurs", a nuanc Arnaud Montebourg, se disant "confiant sur le fait que chacun prendra ses responsabilits".

----------


## Mat.M

> Sans le PS la gauche se porterait mieux


bref c'est comme un manouche sans guitare ou un avion sans ailes comme dirait l'autre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est comme


Pas du tout !
Le PS s'est loign de la gauche. Aujourd'hui le PS est comme LREM et personne ne va dire que Macron est de gauche !

====
J'espre que des extrmistes vgans, vgtariens, anti gavage d'oie, vont mal prendre les propos de Jadot  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  :
Prsidentielle : "Moi, j'en mange", Yannick Jadot ne compte pas bannir le foie gras des cocktails de l'lyse s'il est lu



> "Le foie gras, c'est un produit de luxe. Moi j'en mange du foie gras, mais du foie gras artisanal", a dclar Yannick Jadot, candidat d'Europe Ecologie - Les Verts, lundi 13 dcembre sur franceinfo. Il ne compte donc pas, s'il est lu, le bannir des tables de la prsidence de la Rpublique.


J'imagine que le foie gras artisanal est encore plus luxueux que ces alternatives.
Dire "les cocktails ce n'est pas un sujet" a peut faire vriller des vgans, j'en ai vu pter des cbles pour moins que a  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre il dfend les arbres de Nol et le tour de France et a c'est cool (surtout les picas de Nol).



> Yannick Jadot est sur la mme ligne concernant les autres polmiques lies  des dcisions des nouveaux maires cologiques  Lyon et  Bordeaux. *Le maire de la ville girondine avait annonc qu'il n'y aura plus de sapin de Nol sur la place Pey Berland. Le maire de Lyon s'en prenait de son ct au Tour de France le jugeant "machiste et polluant". Yannick Jadot prfre qu'on se focalise sur les sujets importants dans un pays qui est "tendu".*
> 
> "Au milieu du Parlement europen  Strasbourg, vous avez un trs beau sapin offert par la mairie de Strasbourg. Est-ce que c'est important ? On a dfendu le Tour de France. Moi, j'adore le Tour de France. a donne une image magnifique de notre pays. J'aimerais que vous parliez de ce que font les maires parce que le gouvernement ne le fait pas", dit-il. Notamment  le revenu de solidarit jeune (RSJ) local, mis en place par la majorit cologiste et socialiste  de la mtropole de Lyon.


En mme temps si il veut plaire  la masse, il doit montrer qu'il est moins extrmistes que certains autres colos.
Avril 2021 :
Pourquoi les maires cologistes se retrouvent-ils si souvent au cur de polmiques ?



> *Les menus sans viande  Lyon, une future mosque  Strasbourg, le sapin de Nol de Bordeaux...* Depuis leur lection lors des municipales de 2020, les maires cologistes se retrouvent au centre de la polmique. La dernire en date a t provoque par la dcision de Lonore Moncond'huy, maire Europe Ecologie-Les Verts (EELV) de Poitiers, de couper les subventions de deux aroclubs. Au centre des critiques, une petite phrase de l'dile suggrant que "l'arien ne doit plus faire partie des rves d'enfants".

----------


## Ryu2000

Si vous voulez lire quelque chose d'nervant je vous conseil cet article :
"Avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon, aucun accord n'est possible" : Manuel Valls s'oppose  une primaire de la gauche



> "C'est impossible car avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon, aucun accord n'est possible sur la vision du monde, de l'Europe. La primaire de gauche est absurde", a martel l'ancien chef du gouvernement.
> 
> La gauche est "dtruite" et mettra "beaucoup de temps" pour se reconstruire, selon lui. "Elle doit peser dans le dbat des ides et doit renouer avec la culture du gouvernement, a-t-il insist. En France, la gauche n'a pas assum le quinquennat et moi, malgr les erreurs commises, j'assume ce que nous avons fait."
> 
> Interrog sur une ventuelle "dlectation"  voir le dlitement de la gauche, Manuel Valls a ni. "Je mourrai de gauche, a-t-il promis. 'Malgr elle, malgr moi', *je suis toujours de gauche, je suis un rpublicain de gauche. Ce n'est pas moi qui ai chang, c'est la gauche qui est change.* "


======
Hidalgo estime que le langage des annes 30 contre les juifs est aujourd'hui appliqu aux musulmans



> Les propos de la socialiste ont galement t dnoncs par une partie de la classe politique, sauf chez ses concurrents de gauche. Anne Hidalgo ose comparer le sort des juifs dans les annes 30  celui des musulmans en France en 2021. Irresponsable, faux et dangereux ! Une banalisation indigne de la haine  des fins lectoralistes qui fracture la nation, a notamment dnonc sur Twitter ric Ciotti, dput LR et finaliste du Congrs de la droite. Objectivement, ce propos est ignoble. Comparer la situation aujourd'hui des musulmans en France qui ont absolument tous les droits, une libert totale protge par la Constitution, avec ce que les juifs ont pu vivre, c'est indigne de la part de madame Hidalgo, a galement fustig Marine Le Pen, la candidate du RN, invite sur RMC lundi matin.


Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une stratgie pour essayer de gratter des voix de Franais musulman ?

2014 :
"Le PS a largement perdu l'lectorat musulman"

2015 :
Entre le PS et les musulmans, rien ne va plus



> La dfiance sest accentue lors des lections rgionales, aprs un premier dcrochage aux municipales de 2014.


Anne Hidalgo, la double faillite



> En proposant une primaire aux candidats de la gauche, elle joue son va-tout mais surtout organise une ventuelle sortie de course. *Car  moins de 5 % dans les sondages sa candidature menace l'avenir mme du Parti socialiste d'Olivier Faure, qui n'aurait pas droit au remboursement des dpenses de campagne*. Cette volte-face soudaine et imprpare doit lui permettre de trouver un peu d'oxygne, de "passer les ftes de Nol" ose-t-on mme au PS. Le temps de trouver un ou une remplaante.


Au lieu de proposer une primaire, elle pourrait proposer de vendre son lectorat au plus offrant entre Mlenchon et Jadot.  ::P: 
Peut-tre qu'ils paieraient cher pour rcuprer 2 ou 3% des votants.

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que la solution  la fragmentation des partis de gauche est de rajouter une candidate  ::P: 
Prsidentielle 2022 : Christiane Taubira, une candidature pour sauver la gauche ?



> Malgr de rares apparitions mdiatiques, le nom de la Guyanaise est rgulirement voqu parmi les personnalits les plus apprcies. Une tude Odoxa pour L'Obs publie vendredi a rvl qu' elle est,  gauche, la figure juge "la plus comptente", "convaincante" et "proche des proccupations des Franais". Devant Anne Hidalgo et Yannick Jadot.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la premire lection o le nom de Christine Taubira, 69 ans, est cite comme un potentiel recours  gauche. En 2002, elle s'tait prsente  la prsidentielle, *recueillant 2,32% des voix au premier tour avant d'tre accuse d'avoir contribu  la chute de Lionel Jospin.*
> (...)
> Du ct des Insoumis, le ton se veut ferme : "C'est trange, nous sommes  moins de quatre mois de l'lection et des gens rvent d'une candidature imaginaire, dont on ne sait rien du programme", raille le dput Alexis Corbire. "Veulent-ils perdre ? Pas moi !", lance-t-il encore, dcrivant pourtant Christiane Taubira comme une "belle oratrice", "intellectuelle", mais aussi "hors du jeu" politique "depuis le dbut du quinquennat Macron".


=====
Edit :
Des militants et amis de LFI interpellent Mlenchon :  Participons  la Primaire populaire 
Prsidentielle : des militants EELV mettent Jadot sous pression pour la primaire populaire
Il manque encore les militants communistes, les militants anticapitalistes, les militants socialistes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si tu as LFI, EELV et le PS qui vont a la primaire populaire, le pari est gagn. les autres partis de gauche contestataire resteront anecdotiques ou au contraire se rallieront, comme d'habitude.

Le candidat qui sortirait de cette primaire populaire vainqueur... je suis sur qu'il passe direct les 18%, peut tre la barre des 20%

----------


## Ryu2000

Elle pense qu'elle peut unir les gauches. Elle doit se prendre pour le messie.
Christiane Taubira propose sa candidature  la prsidentielle



> Il y a des candidatures de personnes de grande valeur pour qui j'ai de l'estime et de l'amiti, explique-t-elle, mais je constate l'impasse .  Pour cela, j'envisage d'tre candidate  l'lection prsidentielle de la Rpublique franaise. Je ne serai pas une candidate de plus.* Je mettrais toutes mes forces dans les dernires chances de l'union.*


==========
Et ben pure a rigole pas chez EELV :
Un porte-parole dEE-LV mis  lcart aprs stre cart de la ligne anti-Primaire populaire



> Alain Coulombel est un homme plutt discret. Dordinaire, le porte-parole dEE-LV nest pas du genre  cumer les plateaux tl. Mais depuis une semaine, celui qui a toujours plaid pour une union de la gauche rpte  qui veut lentendre que refuser la proposition de primaire dAnne Hidalgo est une erreur politique. On va perdre un peu plus la gnration climat, les jeunes, les syndicats, les acteurs de lconomie sociale et solidaire qui attendent de nous quon se rassemble, a-t-il expliqu dans le Figaro. Il y avait au minimum la possibilit dtudier la proposition dAnne Hidalgo, a-t-il dclar au Monde. Interrog par Lib, il ritre : Jalerte depuis des mois, on va vers une catastrophe politique. On peut tre en tte de la gauche oui, la belle affaire, mais il faut planer pour penser quon a une chance dans les conditions actuelles sans rassemblement.


J'avais pas compris qu'Anne Hidalgo faisant la promotion de la primaire populaire ! Je pensais qu'elle voulait faire une autre primaire.
Mais en fait non, il y a vraiment le PS qui lui gueule dessus parce que c'est pas bien de faire la promotion d'un mouvement gr par des militants indpendants :
Au sein du Parti socialiste, la Primaire populaire ne cre pas lunion



> A limage de David Habib, dput socialiste des Pyrnes-Atlantiques, oppos  la participation de sa championne  une primaire  gauche, encore moins  la Primaire populaire, allant jusqu voquer un  pige  tendu au PS par  des gauchistes boutonneux du 6e ou 7e arrondissement .  Tout me gne , confie cet ancien vallsiste, reintant tour  tour  le socle commun programmatique, le mode de dsignation et les personnalits  sa tte .
> 
> Pour le dput, ainsi que dautres membres du PS qui ne souhaitent pas commenter le processus de la Primaire populaire  visage dcouvert, les dix propositions de la Primaire populaire  ne reprsentent pas lidal socialiste . Il la fait savoir  sa famille politique, devant Olivier Faure, le premier secrtaire du parti, mardi 14 dcembre.  Je ne veux pas dun silence bat qui peut nous condamner tous , prvient-il, avant dajouter :  Anne Hidalgo a tout mon soutien, mais elle ne doit pas se faire abuser.


C'est bizarre, sur ce coup on dirait qu'Anne Hidalgo est plus sympa que Mlenchon, Roussel, Poutou, Jadot il y a un truc qui ne colle pas quelque part.  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

Christiane Taubira annonce son soutien  la Primaire populaire,  dernier espace pour construire lunion  de la gauche
Mlenchon aprs lannonce de Taubira :  Battez-vous entre vous, laissez-moi tranquille ! 

Mme une horloge casse donne parfois l'heure correcte :
Pour Manuel Valls, il faut appuyer sur le bouton stop de l'immigration



> Manuel Valls tait l'invit, ce dimanche matin, du Grand Rendez-vous sur Europe 1, un entretien d'une heure dans lequel l'ex-ministre a t questionn sur l'immigration. Et il affirme: "*La gauche rpublicaine doit pouvoir parler d'immigration. Dire par exemple qu'aujourd'hui, il faut arrter l'immigration*."
> (...)
> La solution propose par Manuel Valls serait alors de "faire une pause". "Il faut appuyer sur le bouton stop", dclare-t-il avant de questionner: "Avons-nous besoin de nouveaux immigrs ?" Pour l'ex-ministre, le "contrle" de la politique migratoire passerait par *la prservation du droit d'asile mais avec une "trs grande fermet"*, par l'accueil des tudiants trangers "lites du monde", ou encore des quotas pour la main d'uvre trangre *tout en "reconduisant  la frontire" les migrants en situation irrgulire*. Pour mener  bien celle-ci, l'ex-dput envisage la possibilit de la cration d'une union des "grands courants de penses rpublicains".


Des partis de gauche qui veulent diminuer l'immigration ce n'est pas nouveau, le parti communiste en 1981 avait anticip le problme, soit le PCF avait 40 ans d'avance, soit le PS  40 ans de retard.
C'est quand mme bizarre que l'immigration soit un thme aussi important dans la campagne de 2022, j'ai l'impression qu'il devrait y avoir des sujets plus urgent  grer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour faire une alliance de gauche il faudrait que LFI se retrouve au second tour contre le RN ou Reconqute :
Prsidentielle 2022 : la gauche  l'unisson pour applaudir la victoire du candidat d'union au Chili



> *Alors que Gabriel Boric tait devanc au premier tour par l'extrme droite*, la dynamique politique d'alliance autour de sa candidature au second tour a permis la victoire, se flicite galement Yannick Jadot, qui appelle rgulirement Anne Hidalgo et Christiane Taubira  se ranger derrire sa candidature. La prtendante socialiste justement, qui plaide pour une union via un vote, voit dans cette lection la victoire de la dmocratie, de la justice et de l'galit.


Si vous voulez une union de la gauche il faut qu'un parti de gauche arrive au second tour, le parti qui est le plus proche d'y arriver c'est LFI, donc si vous voulez une alliance des gauches, votez LFI.
C'est vrai que c'est tentant de voter NPA, ou PCF, ou LO (par contre EELV et PS ne donnent vraiment pas envie) et que je ne suis pas fan de la logique de "vote utile", mais les gens de gauche peuvent le tenter. Si a fini en LFI vs LREM, ou LFI vs RN, ou LFI vs Reconqute, ou LFI vs LR, je vote LFI. ( mon avis je n'irais pas voter au second tour parce que a va tre un truc pourri du genre LREM vs LR)

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a trop de diffrences entre ces 5 partis de gauche :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Hidalgo, Mlenchon, Jadot Les projets des candidats de gauche sont-ils si diffrents ?



> Les points qui ne font pas consensus
>  L'abandon du nuclaire
> 
>  L'ge de dpart  la retraite
> 
>  La scurit
> 
>  La lgalisation du cannabis
> En cas d'accession de l'un de ses reprsentants  l'Elyse, la gauche mettra-t-elle en uvre la lgalisation du cannabis ? C'est en tout cas ce que feraient Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Yannick Jadot. Le PS d'Anne Hidalgo n'a pas encore pris position mais souhaite un dbat sur le sujet, *tandis que Fabien Roussel et Arnaud Montebourg n'y sont pas favorables.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

> la lgalisation du cannabis ? C'est en tout cas ce que feraient Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Yannick Jadot.


Et donc, voil dj 2 candidats pour lesquels je ne voterai pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que ce n'est pas un critre important.  ct il y a le systme de retraite et le nuclaire.
Par exemple en 2017 Hamon a propos la lgalisation du cannabis et les gens qui taient pour ne se sont pas prcipit pour voter pour lui.
Cannabis : Hamon pour la lgalisation, Valls pour linterdiction



> Prenant acte de cet chec, Benot Hamon propose de lgaliser le cannabis et dutiliser  les 568 millions deuros annuels utiliss pour la rpression  des fins de prvention et dinformation sur les risques associs  cette consommation . *Une volution de la lgislation qui permettrait, selon lui, de  tuer  les trafics dans les quartiers o  lconomie du cannabis  constitue une  vraie gangrne* .  Si on ne casse pas ces conomies parallles, nous ne reprendrons pas la main sur ces territoires. Si on veut ramener la Rpublique, il faut en passer par l , a-t-il fait valoir le 10 octobre sur France Info.


Je cherche depuis des annes et je n'ai quasiment pas trouv d'aspect ngatif  la lgalisation du cannabis.
Faire des conomies (la police et la justice perdront beaucoup moins de temps avec a)Diminuer la consommation (parce qu'il y a des gens qui en consomment juste pour braver l'interdit)Tuer le trafic (si l'offre lgale est meilleure et moins cher, plus personne n'achtera de rsine marocaine)Crer des emplois (pour cultiver et vendre)Rapporter de l'argent  l'tat (La lgalisation du cannabis rcratif pourrait rapporter 2,8 milliards d'euros selon des conomistes)Pouvoir faire de la prventionLe consommateur n'aura plus  frquenter de dealersLe consommateur saura ce qu'il consomme (varit, mode de culture, concentration en THC, traabilit, etc)

Le seul point ngatif qu'il peut y avoir c'est que pour braver l'interdit des jeunes iront vers des produits plus dangereux (dans tous les rapports sur la dangerosit des psychotropes le cannabis est toujours considr comme le moins dangereux)









C'est inluctable, le cannabis rcratif sera lgal un jour en France. C'est le progrs.
Dans plein d'tats aux USA c'est devenu lgal, a va se rependre dans le monde entier.

Un article rcent :
Cannabis : pourquoi Franois Hollande est favorable  la lgalisation



> Dans une interview  Konbini, lancien prsident de la Rpublique se dit favorable  la lgalisation du cannabis. D'aprs lui, cela permettrait de "*mieux le contrler*" et d"*radiquer le trafic*".


En Allemagne, la nouvelle coalition souhaite lgaliser le cannabis



> Cette libralisation est une des mesures-phares du contrat de coalition, dvoil mercredi, *des trois partis sociaux-dmocrates, Verts et libraux*, qui vont succder  Angela Merkel dans les prochaines semaines.


Lgalisation du cannabis : et si la France suivait le modle allemand ?



> De son ct, Franois-Michel Lambert, galement auteur dun rapport avec Caroline Janvier (LaREM) pour une lgalisation contrle de la production, de la vente et de la consommation de cannabis, estime que "*la lgalisation permettrait surtout de concentrer les forces de police vers les vrais problmes que subissent les gens*".


J'ai l'impression, qu'au niveau du cannabis rcratif, il y a une corrlation entre la rpression et la consommation : plus la rpression est forte, plus il y a de consommateurs.
En France on a les lois les plus stricts et on a le plus de consommateurs.
Au Pays Bas ou au Portugal ils ont des lois un peu moins stricts et ils ont beaucoup moins de consommateurs.

Les Franais, toujours les plus gros consommateurs de cannabis en Europe



> 44,8% des Franais de 15-64 ans ont dj fum un joint de cannabis, soit environ 18 millions. Un pourcentage trs lev par rapport  nos voisins europens. Et *qui persiste malgr une politique rpressive agence autour d'amendes svres et rptes.*


=====
Pour revenir au sujet de la gauche Franaise :
Juliette Madel : "Il faut rconcilier la gauche et la nation, vite"



> La gauche nassume plus la nation ; elle en a mme honte alors quelle en a t la matrice et que, longtemps, elle en a revendiqu lhritage.


Je pense qu'il faudra crer un parti national-socialiste, ce serait tip top  :8-):  :+1: 
Ce serait le futur  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

> Je pense qu'il faudra crer un parti national-socialiste, ce serait tip top 
> Ce serait le futur


Vous avez la mmoire courte, c'est surtout le pass, le parti "national-socialiste" tait le nom du parti nazi qui a permis l'arrive au pouvoir de Hitler !
Cf. https://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie...cialisme/72723

----------


## Ryu2000

> tait le nom


Ben ouais c'est a la blague !  ::lol:: 
On peut aussi considrer que Chavez faisait du national-socialisme.

Le NSDAP n'avait pas que des mauvais cts, si t'enlves tous les trucs raciste, c'tait pas si mal  ::P:

----------


## escartefigue

> Ben ouais c'est a la blague !


Une blague de trs mauvais got





> Le NSDAP n'avait pas que des mauvais cts, si t'enlves tous les trucs raciste, c'tait pas si mal


Si tu enlves les trucs racistes dont l'extermination des juifs, mais aussi les arrestations arbitraires, la lutte contre la culture et les sciences, la censure, la dictature, la torture et la guerre mondiale, en effet tout va bien  ::aie::   ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il y a trop de diffrences entre ces 5 partis de gauche :
> Prsidentielle 2022 : Hidalgo, Mlenchon, Jadot Les projets des candidats de gauche sont-ils si diffrents ?


Et ces points sont ils des sujets majeur pour les lecteurs de gauche?

Que mon lectricit soit nuclaire ou hydrolique, a me.parait moins important que la justice sociale, l quit pour le partage des richesses etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une blague de trs mauvais got


Ben ouais.




> en effet tout va bien


Il y a eu des progrs sociaux, des ouvriers sont partis en congs pays, l'industrie a t relanc.
L'Allemagne de 1939 est plus solide que l'Allemagne de 1932. Il devait bien y avoir des bonnes ides quelque part.
Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie

Il y a un petit ct social l dedans quand mme :
Kraft durch Freude



> Cette organisation prend rapidement une forme imposante : subventionne par le Front du Travail (auquel appartient l'ensemble des salaris du Reich), elle hrite des biens et rseaux de loisirs des organisations socialistes, et peut ainsi proposer, pour un prix modique, de nombreuses distractions sportives et culturelles  la population, *rserves jusqu'alors  une lite.*


Il ne faut pas accorder trop d'importance aux noms des partis.
Est-ce que le PS est socialiste ?
Est-ce que l'UMP tait populaire ?
Est-ce que le NPA est anticapitaliste ?
Est-ce que la RDA tait dmocratique ?

Un national-socialisme pourrait tre trs diffrent de la version Allemande.
C'est pas parce que tu crer un parti "national-socialiste" que tu vas te mettre  tre trs anti Franais, anti handicaps, anti homosexuels, anti gens du voyage, etc.
Le national-socialisme Allemand est particulier.

Hitler et la France, jusqu'au bout de la haine



> Ds le lendemain de la Premire Guerre mondiale, le chef nazi a considr la France comme  *l'ennemie mortelle du peuple allemand* . La vaincre et l'humilier pour se venger de la dfaite de 1918 deviendra un de ses objectifs, qu'il accomplira aprs 1940.

----------


## David_g

Devoir lire ce genre de btise  l'approche de Nol c'est tout le charme d'un forum.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je vais faire plus simple : quand tu utilises un slogan tu ne fais pas forcment rfrence  tous ceux qui l'ont utilis avant toi.
Par exemple :
"Le courage de dire, la volont de faire" : le slogan de Valrie Pcresse, le mme que le FN en 1986 ?
Il n'y a aucun lien entre Pcresse et le FN de 1986.

----------


## Gunny

> Et ces points sont ils des sujets majeur pour les lecteurs de gauche?
> 
> Que mon lectricit soit nuclaire ou hydrolique, a me.parait moins important que la justice sociale, l quit pour le partage des richesses etc...


Honntement et malheureusement, la rponse est oui. Je pense que beaucoup d'lecteurs de gauche sont incapables de voir  quel point les diffrents programmes de gauche se ressemblent, particulirement si on les comparent  ce que la droite propose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et ces points sont ils des sujets majeur pour les lecteurs de gauche?


Le problme ce ne sont pas les lecteurs ce sont les chefs de partis comme Jadot ou Mlenchon, qui refusent de rejoindre la primaire populaire malgr les pressions de la part des militants.
On trouve des articles de ce genre :
Prsidentielle 2022 : 64% des sympathisants de gauche ne croient pas  l'union de la gauche mme s'ils sont une majorit  la souhaiter, selon notre sondage

----------


## pmithrandir

C est bien ce qui me dsole.

Parce que lorsque l on passe notre temps  comparer les 5 programmes de gauche pour souligner  quel point ils sont diffrents... On oubli de souligner qu ils proposent peu ou prou les mme solutions... a l oppose des options portes par la droite ou Macron.

J hsite vraiment sur l analyse de cela.
A premire vue j y vois une lutte d ego, mais avec le nombre de signaux leur demandant de s unir, j y crois de moins en moins et je ne serai mme pas plus tonn d apprendre que ces 5 guignols bossent pour Macron en fait. 

Soit ils sont pays, soit ils sont stupides. J hsite.


Le seul qui pourrait vouloir passer en force, c est Mlenchon en se disant qu il va bnficier d un vote utile. Mais  trop tre vivant, il s interdit des alliances en cas de victoire et donc limite d autant ses chances de victoire.

a aurait t pourtant simple de dire... On fait un ticket jadis Mlenchon. Et on organise une primaire pour dire qui prend la tte de liste

----------


## Ryu2000

> a l oppose des options portes par la droite ou Macron.


Autant je vois bien les diffrences entre les partis de gauche, autant je ne vois pas de diffrence entre LREM et LR, ce sont des partis de droite, point.
Bon  la limite il y a plus de nouveaux incomptents chez LREM et il y a plus de vieux renards chez LR. En tout cas il n'y a rien de centriste chez LREM

2018 :
LREM dsormais peru comme un parti de droite



> Un Franais sur deux classe aujourd'hui La Rpublique en marche  droite, contre 33 % il y a un an, d'aprs un sondage Ipsos publi dans  Le Monde .


2021 :
MACRON :  DROITE TOUTE !



> On savait Emmanuel Macron libral sur les questions conomiques, son quinquennat laura rvl conservateur sur les sujets dits  rgaliens  : immigration, scurit, identit... Sa politique ressemble  sy mprendre  celle mise en uvre par Nicolas Sarkozy.


Prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron braque sa stratgie  droite



> Afin de freiner le futur candidat LR, le Prsident multiplie les squences sur des marqueurs conservateurs et libraux (scurit, travailleurs indpendants). Au risque de voir son socle de 2017 seffriter  gauche ?


Comment Emmanuel Macron lance une OPA sur la droite en vue de la prsidentielle de 2022



> Pour le politologue Martial Foucault, directeur du Cevipof,  dans la perspective de 2022, cest une forme de coup de boutoir de LREM pour continuer ce travail de siphonnage des voix de droite, pour dire que la porosit entre LR et LREM est relle et quau fond, le candidat qui peut le mieux incarner une droite de gouvernement, cest Emmanuel Macron .


Bon aprs si LREM penche  droite  fond, c'est peut-tre parce que d'aprs les sondages il y a beaucoup plus d'lecteurs qui veulent voter pour un parti de droite que de gauche.
La gauche n'est pas tendance  notre poque.




> je ne serai mme pas plus tonn d apprendre que ces 5 guignols bossent pour Macron en fait.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible. Et de toute faon a peut toujours finir en LR vs RN  ::P: 
Il n'y a pas de garanti que LREM soit au second tour, les sondages ont toujours tort.
Cela dit il n'y aura peut-tre pas d'lection en 2022, c'est pour a que Macron n'est toujours pas candidat, si il n'y a pas d'lection il n'a pas besoin de se prsenter.

Peut-tre que si LFI, EELV, NPA, PCF se mfient de la primaire de gauche, c'est parce que le PS s'est mis  la soutenir. Les autres partis de gauche n'ont pas confiance dans le PS. Si a se trouve il va y avoir de la triche. Le PS pourrait acheter des lecteurs ou quelque chose.
Et l'autre truc c'est qu'ils ont dj dpens de l'argent dans la campagne et si ils retirent leur candidature ils ne se feront pas rembours, c'est important pour la survie de ces partis de faire 5%. (ces partis sont des entreprises, il faut que ce soit rentable  un moment donn)
Le PS est au bord de la faillite a l'arrange de ne pas faire de campagne prsidentielle.
En revanche les comptes d'LFI doivent bien se porter, grce, notamment,  l'histoire de surfacturation de la campagne de 2017.  ::P:  (d'ailleurs la justice pourrait revenir faire chier Melenchon avant le mois de Mai)




> Mais  trop tre vivant, il s interdit des alliances en cas de victoire et donc limite d autant ses chances de victoire.


Si LFI arrive au second tous les autres partis de gauche vont se prcipiter pour le soutenir.
Les partis de gauche ne peuvent pas soutenir des gens comme Zemmour, Macron, Marine Lepen, Pcresse. Sinon a se verrait trop qu'ils sont des traitres.

Et de toute faon des types qui ont vot NPA, PCF, LO, ne voteraient pas pour un autre parti qu'LFI si il atteignait le second tour.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si LFI arrive au second tous les autres partis de gauche vont se prcipiter pour le soutenir.
> Les partis de gauche ne peuvent pas soutenir des gens comme Zemmour, Macron, Marine Lepen, Pcresse. Sinon a se verrait trop qu'ils sont des traitres.


Oh, oui, je pense que Jadot et Hidalgo diront, du bout des lvres "je voterai Mlenchon", juste avant d'aller vomir, mais, ce sera le mme soutien "sans faille" du PS  Hamon en 2017 !  ::aie:: 
En gros, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, c'est soutien sans conviction devant les camras et micros, et vote pour LREM ou LR selon.

Y a que si c'est un duel LFI/RN ou Zemmour que a sera vraiment drle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce sera le mme soutien "sans faille" du PS  Hamon en 2017 !


C'est vrai que maintenant que vous le dite, il est possible qu'en cas de second tour LFI vs LREM, EELV appelle  voter LREM car Jadot est compatible avec Macron.
Macron aimerait bien avoir Jadot en ministre de l'cologie, comme il a eu Hulot (son impuissance quand il tait au gouvernement l'a dprim, c'tait rigolo).

Prsidentielle 2022 : comment Macron espre rcuprer Jadot



> Jadot, il incarne le sujet, ce serait idal de lavoir pour le prochain mandat , poursuit ce poids lourd de la macronie. Lobjectif est clairement affich : rallier  la prochaine quipe gouvernementale une pointure de lcologie, *comme avait dj su le faire Emmanuel Macron en 2017 en faisant entrer Nicolas Hulot dans le premier gouvernement ddouard Philippe*. Et en esprant, bien sr, que laffaire finisse un peu mieux, Nicolas Hulot ayant claqu la porte en 2018.


Le PS pourrait galement appeler  voter Macron. 
Bon aprs a sert  rien de faire des prdictions si a se trouve il n'y aura ni LREM, ni LFI au second tour.

----------


## escartefigue

mon avis, si Jean Luc Melenchon tait au deuxime tour, le seul cas o Anne Hidalgo le soutiendrait, ce serait si celui-ci tait oppos  l'extrme droite,  savoir Asselinot, Dupont-Aignan, Le Pen ou Zemour.
Ca m'tonnerait qu'elle le soutienne en cas de duel avec le centre droit LREM/MoDem, voire mme en cas de duel avec la droite LR.

----------


## Ryu2000

Asselineau et Dupont Aignan ne sont pas d'extrme droite.
Debout la France c'est de la droite classique et l'UPR est au centre :
France 5 pingle par le CSA pour avoir prsent lUPR comme un parti dextrme droite



> Il s'agit d'une victoire pour l'UPR qui conforte la jurisprudence constante du *ministre de l'Intrieur qui a toujours class notre mouvement en 'divers' aux lections*, c'est--dire au-dessus du clivage droite-gauche , s'est flicit ce parti souverainiste qui souhaite notamment voir la France sortir de l'Union europenne. Franois Asselineau, le  candidat du Frexit   la prsidentielle de 2017, avait recueilli 332 547 voix, soit 0,92 % des suffrages.


C'est scandaleux cette histoire :
Debout la France estampill extrme droite par le ministre de l'Intrieur: Dupont-Aignan prpare un recours



> Dans le dtail des nuances politiques qu'auront  attribuer les prfets, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan a dcouvert avec surprise que sa formation serait dsormais estampille extrme droite. C'est un scandale absolu, s'insurge l'ancien candidat  la prsidentielle au Figaro. *Il y a dans ce geste du ministre de l'Intrieur toute la symbolique de ce qu'est ce pouvoir, prt  toutes les manipulations pour survivre*. Personne ne peut imaginer, en France, que je sois d'extrme droite.
> 
> L'ancien candidat  la prsidentielle annonce qu'il prpare un recours devant le Conseil d'tat contre la circulaire du ministre de l'Intrieur. Outre son parti, la formation de Marine Le Pen, le Rassemblement national est, elle aussi, classe d'extrme droite. De l'autre ct de l'chiquier politique, le Nouveau parti anticapitaliste (NPA) et Lutte ouvrires sont catgorises comme d'extrme gauche. le Parti Communiste et la France Insoumise sont,  l'image du Parti socialiste et d'Europe cologie-Les verts, classs comme appartenant  la gauche.


Ajouter le terme "extrme" ne sert qu' discrditer.
Au final a marche pas des masses, parce que le parti de Zemmour et le RN font parti des favoris.  force les Franais n'ont plus peur du mot "extrme" puisqu'il est trop utilis.

----------


## escartefigue

La peur est une chose, la ralit des programmes et des actes politiques en est une autre.
Dupont-Aignan s'est associ  Le Pen en 2017, les deux se font encore les yeux doux pour la prsidentielle  venir et leurs positions politiques c'est le jeu des sept diffrences. Point notable : Le Pen comme Dupont-Aignan voulaient sortir de l'euro jusqu'en 2017 avant de changer d'avis voyant que l'opinion publique ne les suivaient pas. C'est ce qu'on appelle du courage politique  ::roll:: 
Asselineau est plus difficile  classer, de droite c'est certain, mais il est galement souverainiste,  pour la sortie de l'union europene, de l'OTAN et de l'euro.

----------


## Invit

Dupont Aignan et monsieur 0.5% se discrditent tous seuls, ils n'ont pas besoin de quelqu'un pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dupont-Aignan s'est associ  Le Pen en 2017


C'tait super courageux de sa part. Il a du subir tellement de violence  cause de a, sa famille et ses amis ont du le faire chier. Des relations ont du se dgrader, il a du se faire insulter, a a du tre terrible.
Au moins on ne peut pas dire que son parti est comme le PS, l'UMP et LREM et a c'est c'est intressant.  :+1: 
Quelque part c'est un peu comme en 2002 quand Arlette Laguiller n'a pas appel  voter Chirac.
Je dteste Macron par dessus tout, donc j'apprcie que certains aient essay de rsister. (au moins il peut dire qu'il  a fait tout son possible pour que Macron ne passe pas, si aujourd'hui la France se porte si mal c'est  cause de Macron, il tait nul quand il bossait pour Hollande, il est encore plus nul maintenant)




> Le Pen comme Dupont-Aignan voulaient sortir de l'euro jusqu'en 2017


On peut trs bien tre de gauche et vouloir sortir de l'UE.
Sude : la gauche eurosceptique, sociale ou nationale ?



> L'ide europenne vit des jours difficiles dans les pays de l'Europe du Nord. C'est notamment le cas de la Sude, o une gauche marque par l'euro-scepticisme affronte une droite librale plus favorable  Bruxelles.


L'idologie de l'UE c'est de faire du libre change avec la terre entire, on prfre consommer un produit qui a parcouru 8000 km qu'un produit local. On fait venir de la main d'uvre trangre pour conomiser sur les charges.
L'UE est librale (c'est dans son ADN), est on peut facilement trouver des antilibraux de gauche.
Gauche antilibrale



> La gauche antilibrale est un courant politique htrogne qui rassemble des mouvements politiques de gauche dont le dnominateur commun est *l'opposition au libralisme conomique*. La gauche antilibrale est comprise dans un espace situ  gauche entre les partis sociaux-dmocrates et l'extrme gauche. Au xxie sicle, elle peut correspondre  la gauche radicale qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec le radicalisme de gauche.


Otan. Les partis de gauche veulent (presque) tous claquer la porte



> Le PCF et la FI souhaitent quitter lOtan pour renforcer le rle de lONU. EELV dfend un retrait au profit dune Europe de la dfense, que le PS pense conciliable avec lAlliance atlantique.


On voit bien que c'est de la merde le mondialisme et la super spcialisation, en ce moment on subit des pnuries de tous les cts  cause de a.

a ne devrait qu'augmenter :
La gauche peut-elle sentendre sur lEurope ?



> Le corps des soutiens de la gauche radicale compte de plus une part rsiduelle dopposants frontaux au projet europen telle quil est mis en place aujourdhui : *40 % des soutiens du PCF et du Parti de gauche souhaitent une sortie de leuro*, bien que seule une petite partie dentre eux pense que cela soit rellement possible. *14 % des soutiens de la France insoumise  soit prs dune personne sur six  se dclaraient en 2019 favorable  ce que la France quitte lUE.*


Heureusement d'autre pays peuvent dtruire l'UE  notre place, au pire si a ne vient pas de la France a viendra d'ailleurs.
Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les dgts, a ne fonctionne pas, a ne fonctionne pas, il faudra bien se rsoudre  arrter de s'acharner.
Ils disent qu'un jour a pourra nous apporter quelque chose de positif, mais on attend toujours. Les gars qui y croient encore ou une foi inbranlable, l'UE est leur religion, c'est terrible.

Prsidentielle 2022 : les gauches entre souverainisme et espoir de refondation de lUnion europenne



> Arnaud Montebourg, le premier, sest engouffr dans la brche ouverte par la dcision du Tribunal constitutionnel polonais dclarant incompatibles avec sa Constitution certains articles des traits. Depuis, il le rpte :  *LUnion europenne doit se retirer de la vie domestique des peuples et des nations, faire cesser ses intrusions permanentes* et soccuper de lessentiel, nous protger face au chaos du monde qui menace , disait-il encore cette semaine sur BFM-TV, proposant que le Parlement exerce  la souverainet nationale en dernier ressort . Fabien Roussel, candidat du Parti communiste franais, nest pas loin. Plaidant pour une Europe pense comme une association dEtats souverains, il juge  inadmissibles  les dcisions de la Commission europenne dans le cas polonais :  *La moindre des choses, cest de respecter les Parlements nationaux* , estime-t-il. Mme sils se dfendent dappuyer un rgime polonais jug ractionnaire, les deux candidats ont fait le choix dpouser la souverainet nationale sans sarrter au fond du cas polonais, en loccurrence une rforme accuse dentraver lindpendance de la justice.





> Asselineau est plus difficile  classer


Il est class au centre, c'est simple.




> monsieur 0.5%


C'est vraiment pas sympa de s'attaquer  quelque chose de si petit et si faible. Il a rien fait de mal ce parti. Il ne reprsente pas un risque, contrairement  LREM.
On doit attaquer les puissants le plus fort possible, donc c'est important que la plupart des critiques soient destines au PS,  LR et  LREM, vu que ce sont eux qui ont le pouvoir.

----------


## Invit

Il est diplm de l'ena ton monsieur mme pas 1 % je sais pas si tu es au courant.

Aussi crdible que JLM anti europen dput europen.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est diplm de l'ena


C'est encore pire que a, le type est Young Leaders de la French-American Foundation. Mais bon on s'en fout, il y a personne derrire lui.
Il faut prioriser les choses, le plus dangereux c'est Macron, parce qu'il peut se faire rlire ce qui serait une catastrophe pour toute la France. (le problme c'est que les alternatives ne sont pas tellement mieux  ::(: )

Au final rien ne va changer, on va continuer de s'enfoncer.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron partagent la mme ligne politique et a va continuer comme a. Macron ou un autre a change rien.
Il n'y a rien  esprer de notre dmocratie.

======
Tout  l'heure j'ai oubli de parler de quelqu'un trs respect  gauche : Etienne Chouard, il est clairement de gauche et a lui arrive de critiquer un peu l'UE  ::D: 

En 2008 des gens avaient encore un peu d'espoir :
Etienne Chouard : "L'Union europenne est faite  l'insu des peuples"



> Figure du "non" franais au projet de Constitution europenne en 2005, Etienne Chouard se flicite du rejet du trait de Lisbonne.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il est class au centre, c'est simple.


Certainement pas !
Les centristes sont les plus fervents dfenseur de l'adhsion  l'union europenne,  ses valeurs et  l'euro.
Asselineau est diamtralement oppos  tout a. Asselineau est bien plus proche de l'extrme droite que du centre.

----------


## Invit

Macron n'est pas dangereux la preuve la France est toujours debout

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les centristes sont les plus fervents dfenseur de l'adhsion  l'union europenne


Pas forcment. Tous les centrismes n'ont pas  se ressembler sur tous les points.
Peu importe, le ministre de l'Intrieur a toujours class l'UPR en "divers"' aux lections. Divers c'est pas droite.
De toute faon le concept de gauche/droite/centre n'a pas grand intrt.

On peroit de moins en moins les diffrences (a fait chier d'tre d'accord avec Manuel Valls  propos d'un truc, mais ce sont des choses qui arrivent) :
Dpasser le clivage gauche-droite, comme le veut Macron, une ide payante ?



> Il serait absurde de vouloir effacer  les diffrences entre droite et gauche, a ainsi ragi le premier ministre, Manuel Valls, mme si * nous savons aussi que ces perceptions ont chang, que les diffrences se sont estompes, et que parfois mme elles ne sont pas perues par nos concitoyens* .





> la France est toujours debout


Bof.
Si t'as confiance dans les donnes de l'INSEE alors oui la France se porte super bien, c'est le plein emploi, la croissance est fulgurante, le pouvoir d'achat augmente, l'inflation est faible, etc.
Ils sont super enthousiaste "Le PIB n'a baiss que de 8% en 2020, alors qu'il a mont de 6% en 2021, a compense large !  ::bravo:: ".

----------


## pmithrandir

Je me rends compte que mon dernier message  t "corrige" par mon tlphone.


Il fallait lire 


Le seul qui pourrait vouloir passer en force, c est Mlenchon en se disant qu il va bnficier d un vote utile. Mais  trop tre clivant, il s interdit des alliances en cas de victoire et donc limite d autant ses chances de victoire.

a aurait t pourtant simple de dire... On fait un ticket Jadot Mlenchon. Et on organise une primaire pour dire qui prend la tte de liste

----------


## Franois M.

Bonjour

Je ne comprends pas o est le dbat ici : non seulement la gauche est dj reprsente avec Macron mais en plus on risque de la subir 5 ans de plus.
Le PS ayant de facto vir  lextrme gauche (depuis qu'il a prsent Hamon  la prsidentielle en 2017) , et EELV et LFI tant galement de cette engeance, la gauche c'est LREM et ils sont au pouvoir (hlas).

----------


## captain_mich

PS, EELV et LFI  l'extrme-gauche, Macron  gauche, Asselineau au centre, on en apprend des choses ici ! (NB: le ministre de l'Intrieur ne les classe pas comme a)

----------


## Ryu2000

> la gauche est dj reprsente avec Macron


Il n'y a rien de gauche chez Macron.
Il en a rien  foutre de la justice sociale ou de l'galit.

La lente agonie de laile gauche de LRM



> Il sagit du 44e dpart du groupe en trois ans et demi. *De plus en plus, faute doxygne, les voix de gauche se portent  lextrieur du mouvement prsidentiel et de la majorit*.  Peut-tre quon a trop idalis le en mme temps. Finalement, on narrive pas  contenter tout le monde. Clairement, la balance pse dun ct plus que de lautre , justifie Mme Lazaar.


Une personne de gauche ne pourrait pas dire a :
Emmanuel Macron, le T-shirt et la lutte des classes



> un jeune syndicaliste lui faisant remarquer que, lui, n'a mme pas de pognon pour s'acheter un costume, il dgoupille cette succulente rplique qui enflamme illico les rseaux sociaux: *Vous n'allez pas me faire peur avec votre T-shirt. La meilleure faon de se payer un costard c'est de travailler*. Non mais!


Comment Emmanuel Macron est devenu OSS 117




> Le PS ayant de facto vir  lextrme gauche (depuis qu'il a prsent Hamon  la prsidentielle en 2017)


Ce n'est pas le PS qui a choisi Hamon, ce sont des lecteurs du PS, ce qui n'a rien  voir.
La hirarchie du PS pensait que Valls allait gagner les primaires, et Valls n'est pas vraiment de gauche.

Hamon n'tait pas d'accord avec le PS alors il a cr son parti "Gnration.s", qui est plus  gauche que le PS.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il n'y a rien de gauche chez Macron.


Il y a tout, ou presque, de gauche chez Macron :
- Nausabonds propos anticolonialistes & promotion de l'idologie diversitaire.
- Dpenses publiques dlirantes.
- Aggravation de l'assistanat.
- Atteintes supplmentaires  la libert d'expression.
- Accumulation lgislative avec cration de nouveaux dlits  la pelle carre.
- etc ....

Bref, une longue liste de "valeurs de gauche" et j'en oublie. Ce n'est pas la suppression "poudre aux yeux" de quelques trucs aussi rvoltants que l'ISF qui changent les faits, sinon marginalement.




> Il en a rien  foutre de la justice sociale ou de l'galit.


Le concept de "justice sociale" chez le gauchard est en gnral assez divertissant : on a du mal  voir o est la justice quand un systme permet a des gens de vivres d'allocations sans contrepartie.





> La lente agonie de laile gauche de LRM


D'une part, mme LFI a une aile (encore plus  ... ) gauche et, d'autre part, Le Monde ayant cess depuis plus de 10 ans d'tre un quotidien de centre gauche pour rouler en faveur de la gauche socitale la plus extrmiste, il convient de prendre ses analyses avec de longues pincettes.

----------


## Franois M.

> Asselineau et Dupont Aignan ne sont pas d'extrme droite.
> Debout la France c'est de la droite classique et l'UPR est au centre :
> France 5 pingle par le CSA pour avoir prsent lUPR comme un parti dextrme droite
> 
> 
> C'est scandaleux cette histoire :
> Debout la France estampill extrme droite par le ministre de l'Intrieur: Dupont-Aignan prpare un recours


On notera que ces infos ont plus de trois ans pour la premire et prs de deux ans pour la seconde.
Accessoirement,le recours de NDA a t trait en rfr par le CdE avec succs (ainsi qu'un autre tripatouillage de plus grande ampleur bricol par Castaner "en mme temps").

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Nausabonds propos anticolonialistes & promotion de l'idologie diversitaire.


Il ne faut accorder aucune valeur aux discours de Macron, puisqu'il a tendance  dire tout et son contraire selon l'audience.
Par contre effectivement il est trs pote avec les transsexuels. Mais c'est pas du social c'est du socital.

Une intervention prsidentielle  hors sol  et pleine de contradictions




> - Dpenses publiques dlirantes.


En 2020, 2021, 2022 a arrive partout dans le monde. Mme aux USA ou au Royaume-Uni.




> - Aggravation de l'assistanat.


a ne vient pas de la volont de Macron, c'est juste la situation conomique mondiale qui se porte mal. Par exemple le tourisme est mort et personne n'a envie d'aller bosser dans la restauration.
Le rve de Macron c'est que l'on devienne tous des travailleurs prcaires, a s'appelle l'uberisation, en gros tu bosses 12h par jour et t'as aucune scurit.
Macron veut supprimer le systme de retraite public et que les gens passent par des fonds de retraite priv.




> - Atteintes supplmentaires  la libert d'expression.


C'est pas spcialement de gauche.
Il existe galement des dictateurs de droite.




> D'une part, mme LFI a une aile (encore plus  ... ) gauche


Ouais mais comme LREM est un parti de droite/centre, tous les gens de gauche se retrouvent dans l'aile gauche.




> Le Monde


Aujourd'hui on retrouve toutes les infos dans tous les mdias.
Si vous trouvez Le Monde trop  gauche il y a Le Figaro qui en principe est un peu moins  gauche.
LREM : la dpute Fiona Lazaar quitte son groupe pour rejoindre d'ex-Marcheurs dans un nouveau parti de gauche



> L'lue rallie Les nouveaux dmocrates, nouveau parti fond par d'ex-membres de l'aile gauche de LREM. C'est le 44e sige perdu par le groupe majoritaire en trois ans et demi.


O sont passs les 45 dputs perdus par LREM en trois ans?




> On notera que ces infos ont plus de trois ans pour la premire et prs de deux ans pour la seconde.


Oui ben a sert  rien de recatgoriser les partis politiques toutes les semaines.
L'UPR est dans divers, debout la France est  l'extrme droite et voil, vous verrez qu'en 2022 ce sera la mme chose.

Le ministre de lintrieur va remettre l'UPR dans "divers". Parce que ce n'est ni de droite, ni de gauche, ni extrme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas si la comparaison avec la prsidentielle de 1981 peut fonctionner ici :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon rejette une nouvelle fois une primaire  gauche



> Je suis un peu fatigu de voir comment toute *une certaine gauche passe son temps  gmir et  pleurnicher* sur le thme Sil ny a pas dunion, eh bien, il ny a pas de victoire possible, a-t-il assn. Moi je dis : mobilisez-vous ! Agissez !  Alors que la candidate socialiste et Christiane Taubira notamment appellent les candidats de gauche  participer  la Primaire populaire, initiative citoyenne rassemblant plus de 300 000 personnes, M. Mlenchon a une nouvelle fois exprim son refus.
> 
>  Je nirai pas  cette primaire. Ce nest pas srieux. Je suis moi aussi un lecteur de gauche depuis que je peux voter. En 1981, Franois Mitterrand a gagn alors quil y avait un candidat communiste [Georges Marchais] contre lui, alors quon tait dans lunion de la gauche contre lui.


Par contre la citation de Fabien Roussel on sait qu'elle est vraie :



> *La gauche qui a t au gouvernement et a fait le choix de signer les traits europens et ultralibraux a reni ses engagements en direction du peuple et du monde du travail* , a-t-il regrett. Le dput du Nord sen est notamment pris  Mme Taubira, dont il nest pas convaincu  quelle puisse incarner une candidature unique  gauche .  Je trouve a un peu lger de venir aujourdhui dans la campagne sans avoir dlments programmatiques  proposer, a-t-il regrett. Cest quand mme une lection srieuse. Pour ma part nous nous y prparons depuis plus dun an.


Taubira ne reproduira plus jamais l'exploit de faire 2,32% comme en 2002.

----------


## Franois M.

> Par contre la citation de Fabien Roussel on sait qu'elle est vraie :
> .


Ah bon ? Quand on ose mettre le mot "libralisme" (sans mme le ridicule "ultra" devant) pour dcrire un enfer collectiviste o un tat aussi rapace que dpensier accapare plus de 50% du PIB sans mme pouvoir assurer dcemment ses fonctions rgaliennes, la notion de vrit disparait dfinitivement.
Au demeurant je suis daccord avec la dernire phrase de Roussel (concernant Taubira).





> Taubira ne reproduira plus jamais l'exploit de faire 2,32% comme en 2002.


Il ne faut pas tre pessimiste comme cela.

----------


## captain_mich

Oui, on parle de libralisme car on se dsengage des services publics et on se soumet aux marchs.




> accapare plus de 50% du PIB


a ne veut rien dire

----------


## escartefigue

> Ah bon ? Quand on ose mettre le mot "libralisme" (sans mme le ridicule "ultra" devant) pour dcrire un enfer collectiviste o un tat aussi rapace que dpensier accapare plus de 50% du PIB sans mme pouvoir assurer dcemment ses fonctions rgaliennes, la notion de vrit disparait dfinitivement.


Alain Madelin, sors de ce corps !




> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne comprends pas o est le dbat ici : non seulement la gauche est dj reprsente avec Macron mais en plus on risque de la subir 5 ans de plus.
> Le PS ayant de facto vir  lextrme gauche (depuis qu'il a prsent Hamon  la prsidentielle en 2017) , et EELV et LFI tant galement de cette engeance, la gauche c'est LREM et ils sont au pouvoir (hlas).


Et pour complter ce trs _pertinent_ propos, on ajoutera que Le Pen est une humaniste anti-raciste et que Zemmour est un travailleur social fministe !

----------


## Franois M.

> Zemmour est un travailleur social fministe !


J'espre que non car dans ce cas je vais tre oblig de voter blanc ou Pcresse.

----------


## David_g

> J'espre que non car dans ce cas je vais tre oblig de voter blanc ou Pcresse.


Voter Blanc contre le candidat Zeymour a a une ironie mordante ma foi.

----------


## Mat.M

L'Etat s'accapare 50% du PIB faut pas perdre de vue que l'conomie franaise est largement subventionne par les pouvoirs publics...
alors voyons voir :
*Crdit d'Impt Emploi et Comptitivit bref le CICE 
*prime  la casse pour les voitures
*grands projets logiciels des administration sous-traits aux SSII dans lesquelles nombre de membres de ce forum travaillent

La liste est longue  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre qu'en ajoutant une candidate de gauche a va mettre fin  la fragmentation des gauches ^^ :
Prsidentielle : Taubira tacle Macron et Pcresse et rflchit trs srieusement  une candidature



> Christiane Taubira a par ailleurs vivement ragi aux propos du prsident Emmanuel Macron, qui sest dit prt   emmerder  les non-vaccins, ainsi qu ceux de la candidate des Rpublicains, Valrie Pcresse, qui a dit jeudi vouloir  ressortir le Krcher .
> 
>  Ce sont des dclarations de fragmentation. Il y a un projet politique derrire a : *cest la fragmentation, la fracture, la division systmatique, et en fin de compte la dislocation de la socit, et nous allons tous y perdre* , sest-elle indigne.
> 
>  Le prsident avait jusque-l essay dviter la vulgarit. L, il a fait une dclaration qui est quand mme trs proccupante , a dnonc lancienne garde des Sceaux sous Franois Hollande. Elle a soulign  lobligation permanente de dignit et de responsabilit  des responsables politiques.


Je ne comprend pas son projet, elle n'a pas de parti, pas de programme, on est en janvier, les lections sont en avril.
Il y a dj des gros partis de gauche comme NPA, PCF, LO, PS, LFI.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils exagrent un petit peu :
Primaire populaire : douze militants, dont leurodput Pierre Larrouturou, annoncent entamer une grve de la faim pour lunion de la gauche



> Il est vident pour lensemble de la communaut scientifique que perdre cinq annes dans la bataille du climat serait irrcuprable , expliquent les douze militants dans leur communiqu pour justifier leur action.  Emmanuel Macron, non seulement, na rien entrepris defficace en France pour lutter contre le drglement climatique, mais il ralentit laction europenne , estiment-ils avant de considrer que  seuls les candidats de gauche et de lcologie ont conscience de lurgence climatique et portent des solutions  la hauteur des enjeux .
> 
>  Mais leurs divisions rendent toute victoire impossible , poursuivent ensuite les militants, qui considrent quune alliance entre les candidats dclars  gauche peut encore aboutir avant la  mi-fvrier  et jouer un rle important dans la fin de la campagne prsidentielle.  *Il nen va pas juste dune lection rate, mais du destin de notre humanit* , crivent-ils. Une confrence de presse doit tre organise vendredi 7 janvier,  Paris, pour lancer leur grve de la faim.


Comment la France pourrait avoir de l'influence sur les missions de gaz  effet de serre d'origine humaine sur la terre entire ?
La France a particip  la Confrence de Glasgow de 2021 sur les changements climatiques (COP26), je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut faire de plus  ::P: 

Bon aprs les types n'taient pas tous totalement satisfait de l'accord :
mu, le prsident de la COP26 s'excuse pour la profonde dception provoque par laccord conclu lors du sommet

Dans 20 ans il devrait y avoir de nouvelles centrales nuclaire en France, donc on pourra produire beaucoup plus d'nergie propre que maintenant.  :+1:  ::lun::  ::lun::  ::lun:: 
Normalement avant de fermer des centrales nuclaires il faut en construire, on doit compenser la perte de production.
En 2040 il y aura beaucoup de voitures lectriques dans tous les pays, on se doit de vendre le plus de kWh nuclaire possible. C'est pour le bien de toutes les formes de vie sur terre.  ::heart:: 
Il faut absolument que la France exporte plus d'nergie qu'elle en importe et pour cela il faut plus de centrales nuclaires, on n'a pas le choix.

====
Est-ce que vous partagez l'ide que si un parti qui n'est pas de gauche gagne la prsidentielle de 2022 a va jouer sur le destin de l'humanit ?
Personnellement je trouve que la France n'a que trs peu d'influence.  l'international elle ne pse plus rien, il est loin le temps o la France comptait dans le monde.  ::cry:: 

Si Macron est rlu il ne dtruira pas grand chose de plus que la France. (on produira et on consommera encore moins, on fera notre part pour la plante  :+1: )

----------


## seedbarrett

> Dans 20 ans il devrait y avoir de nouvelles centrales nuclaire en France, donc on pourra produire beaucoup plus d'nergie propre que maintenant.


Dans 20 ans peut tre, mais dans 2 ans ce sera plutt des centrales  charbon

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gouvernements successifs n'ont pas anticip le besoin de construire de nouvelles centrales.
Des centrales se sont arrts trop tt, il y a du y avoir une merde comme a  un moment donn, parce que ce n'est pas normal que la France manque d'nergie.
Normalement la France est balze en nergie nuclaire, on devrait avoir des kWh  vendre au lieu d'en acheter.

Tous les prsidents disent que le nuclaire c'est le top, et pourtant on manque de centrale en 2022... C'est terrible.
Les prsidents et le nuclaire



> Charles de Gaulle
> "Cette puissance nuclaire comme on dit, est lie directement  l'nergie atomique elle-mme, qui est comme vous le savez tous, le fond de l'activit de demain."
> 
> Valry Giscard dEstaing
> "La politique nuclaire est  la rencontre des deux besoins d'indpendance franaise, indpendance de la dfense, indpendance de notre approvisionnement en nergie, on ne peut pas carter le nuclaire. D'ailleurs les partis politiques le sentent, alors parfois ils se font plus discrets ou plus prudents pour des raisons lectorales. Mais, quand ils sont obligs de prendre une position, ils prennent une position en faveur du nuclaire."
> 
> Sarkozy 
> "Ceux qui promettent le remplacement de l'nergie nuclaire par des nergies renouvelables, mentent."
> 
> ...


50% de nuclaire dans le mix je trouve a beaucoup trop lger, ce serait pas mal de l'augmenter  75% au moins.

=======
Pour revenir au sujet de l'impossibilit de l'union des diffrentes gauche : tout est de la faute d'EELV !
Prsidentielle : mine par ses divisions, lunion  gauche a du plomb dans laile



> En refusant la tenue dune primaire  gauche, le candidat cologiste Yannick Jadot  prend une trs lourde responsabilit , estime Anne Hidalgo, qui renouvelle son appel au rassemblement  gauche et considre que  la balle est dans le camp de Yannick Jadot . Suivez notre direct consacr  la prsidentielle franaise ce vendredi 7 janvier 2022.





> https://twitter.com/franceinfo/statu...26051490803715
> 
> VIDO ▶ Prsidentielle 2022 : pour Anne Hidalgo, "Yannick Jadot prend une trs lourde responsabilit" en refusant la tenue d'une primaire  gauche
> Prsidentielle 2022 : pour Anne Hidalgo, "Yannick Jadot prend une trs lourde responsabilit" en refusant la tenue d'une primaire  gauche

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour revenir au sujet de l'impossibilit de l'union des diffrentes gauche : tout est de la faute d'EELV !


Pas que, mais en partie, oui.

En fait, personne au PS, EELV ne veut de primaire, et Mlenchon leur facilite la tche. Parce qu'au point ou on en est, s'il y avait des primaires ouvertes  gauche,  choisir entre Jadot, Hidalgo, Melenchon, Roussel et Montebourg, il y a de fortes chances que ce soit Mlenchon qui gagne. Et, a, ni EELV et le PS ne le veulent. 
Ils sont donc bien contents que Mlenchon refuse cette primaire. Je pense que comme il connait bien le PS, il sait que ce sera truqu afin qu'il ne gagne pas.

Donc, on aura au minimum LFI et le PCF, et le PS et EELV. Pour Montebourg, je ne sais pas. Il semble avoir disparu. Est-il toujours candidat ? Et, si oui, pour combien de temps ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> personne au PS


Des membres de l'quipe de campagne d'Anne Hidalgo ont essay de la motiver :
Prsidentielle : Anne Hidalgo envoie un dernier appel  Yannick Jadot avant de relancer sa campagne



> Anne Hidalgo na pas cd  *certains membres de son quipe de campagne qui, selon nos informations, linvitaient, fin dcembre,  sengager sans condition dans la primaire populaire*, cette consultation porte par un collectif citoyen.


Le parti peut perdre de l'argent, il va avoir du mal  faire 5%, si Hamon n'y est pas arriv ce serait hallucinant qu'Hidalgo y arrive.
Il serait intelligent d'arrter les frais. Mais d'un autre ct ce serait marrant de voir le PS faire faillite. a aiderait peut-tre la gauche.
Les instituts de sondages disent qu'Anne Hidalgo pourrait faire 3,5%, a me semble gros.
Il n'y a pas besoin de primaire, les candidats peuvent juste se retirer pour la cause, ils ne connaissent pas le sacrifice ?
Ok ils aiment bien ngocier pour avoir quelque chose en change, mais quand mme.
Jadot et Hidalgo sont goste.  ::P: 

La gauche ne parle pas au peuple en ce moment.
Parce que les sondages donnent des trucs comme a :
1. Macron
2. Pcresse
3. Marine
4. Zemmour
5. Mlenchon

Il y a 4 partis de droite qui font mieux que le "meilleur" parti de gauche. (Mlenchon fait 37% de moins que le score de Zemmour)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pas que, mais en partie, oui.
> 
> En fait, personne au PS, EELV ne veut de primaire, et Mlenchon leur facilite la tche.


Personne, je ne suis pas sur. Dans les militants, je pense qu'il va y avoir pas mal de gens a vouloir cette primaire.
Dans les lus aussi, parce que la soupe est meilleure quand on a le pouvoir que dans l'opposition.

Aprs, je ne suis pas sur que mlenchon gagne... son second aurait eu je pense les suffrage de la gauche, mais pas mlenchon.

Quoi qu'en dise certain, il y a 2 lections.
La premire c'est la prsidentielle, et on y lit une personne.
La seconde c'est les lgislatives et on y parle programme.

----------


## Gunny

Bon a suffit pour moi maintenant, j'ai compt voter Mlenchon en 2022 depuis la prcdente lection, mais entre ces rcentes conneries anti-sanitaires et les moqueries envers la primaire populaire, bye-bye Mlenchon pour la prsidentielle. J'irai probablement voter pour le candidat issu de la Primaire Populaire, il ne fera pas un gros score et le programme ne sera pas aussi toff que l'Avenir en commun, mais au moins il y aura de la bonne volont.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Big Pharma et Macron


C'est super courageux de la part de Mlenchon.  :8O: 
Il attaque quelque chose de puissant, il risque donc d'avoir des problmes et en plus il va se mettre des fans de la thorie officielle  dos. (il y en a peut-tre pas tant que a chez les lecteurs LFI)
Si il continu comme a il pourrait se faire bannir de YouTube, Twitter, Wikipedia. Google pourrait galement rendre introuvable les articles pro Mlenchon. (quand on est visible on ne s'en prend pas  Big Pharma impunment)

====
[blague]Quel enfoir Yannick Jadot c'est incroyable quand mme ! C'est  cause d'EELV si aucun parti de gauche ne veut participer  la primaire populaire ![/blague]
"C'est trs dangereux de vouloir disqualifier une gauche rpublicaine" :  Jarnac, Hidalgo fustige Jadot



> Hidalgo, bien sr, n'a pas de tels mots pour le candidat du ple cologiste, Yannick Jadot. Mais elle n'est pas tendre avec celui qui refuse la primaire de la gauche qu'elle a appele de ses vux. "*Il a eu des propos trs maladroits renvoyant le PS  quelque chose qui ne devrait pas exister*, dit-elle. C'est trs dangereux de vouloir disqualifier une gauche rpublicaine." Et d'ajouter d'un ton grave : "Pour certains, il est plus urgent de conduire la guerre contre le PS plutt que de sauver la plante."
> 
> La candidate socialiste veut croire que le mistigri de la division poursuivra Jadot : "*Cette primaire qu'il refuse, c'est une grande responsabilit qu'il prend*", accuse-t-elle. Sans sa participation, cet exercice "n'a pas de sens, il ne permettra pas de dgager un candidat commun", regrette-t-elle. Dans ces conditions, elle devrait confirmer qu'elle non plus ne participera pas  cette primaire. Mais se laisse encore un peu de temps. "La primaire populaire a fix une date limite au 15 janvier, je me tiens  a", cadre-t-elle.


EELV et le PS font beaucoup de mal  la gauche.  ::(: 
Votez LFI  la place  ::P: 

=====
C'est toujours sympa quand des partis de gauche se tapent dessus :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...36984663330816
> Le #PS soutient officiellement le programme de #Macron en Europe. Comment qualifier de tels suppltifs du macronisme ?


C'est marrant on a l'impression que les insoumis et les socialistes d'aujourd'hui se dtestent autant que les communistes et les socialistes d'hier ! (j'exagre, parce que a se frittait beaucoup plus fort entre socialiste et communiste)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bon a suffit pour moi maintenant, j'ai compt voter Mlenchon en 2022 depuis la prcdente lection, mais entre ces rcentes conneries anti-sanitaires et les moqueries envers la primaire populaire, bye-bye Mlenchon pour la prsidentielle. J'irai probablement voter pour le candidat issu de la Primaire Populaire, il ne fera pas un gros score et le programme ne sera pas aussi toff que l'Avenir en commun, mais au moins il y aura de la bonne volont.


C'est pareil pour moi.
Etre dan l'opposition ne veut pas dire tre contestataire de tout.

Il y a mille raisons valable de s'opposer au passe vaccinal sans aller sortir des complots. (libert publique, donnes mdicales prives, etc...)

Comme tout le monde, je ne suis pas d'accord avec 100% du programme l'avenir en commun, mais j'ai dj vot pour ce programme en 2017 et avec une autre tte de liste, j'aurai pu le refaire cette anne... Mais la...

----------


## halaster08

Vous avez vu la vido en question ?
Moi non vu que YT l'a enlev, si vous non plus, comment vous pouvez savoir que ce qu'a dit le dput LFI est de l'ordre du complotisme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous avez vu la vido en question ?


Ouais ce serait intressant de pouvoir la regarder en intgralit, pour savoir ce qu'on lui reproche exactement.

Si a se trouve c'est juste le gouvernement qui a demand  YouTube de censurer cette vido, parce qu'elle parlait d'effet secondaire  un moment donn
Le gouvernement censure tout ce qui parle des effets secondaires de la vaccination. Macron suit les ordres de Big Pharma ou comment a se passe ?
Guadeloupe : France TV rappele  lordre par le gouvernement aprs une mission sur les effets secondaires des vaccins

----------


## pmithrandir

regarde juste la phrase du compte.

Comment on arrive de



> youtube supprime une vido






> Macron et big Pharma ont leur police politique


Il aurait dit : Il est anormal que les puissances de l'IT puisse museler un dput franais... c'tait lgitime.
Mais l'influence de Macron sur Youtube me semble difficile  dmontrer.

PS : Pour tre plus clair, je ne juge pas la vido du dput, mais la raction de JLM.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais l'influence de Macron sur Youtube me semble difficile  dmontrer.


Vraiment ?
Y a dj eu plusieurs news sur ce site qui parlait de la Chine qui censurait certaines vido YT, si c'est possible pour eux, je ne vois pas pourquoi a serait diffrent pour la France
Aprs peut-tre que le dput a vraiment sorti des propos de conspi dans sa vido mais mme si c'tait le cas, quand on voit toutes les vidos de vrai conspi qui pullulent sur YT pourquoi c'est celle-l qui est supprime ?

----------


## pmithrandir

La modration Youtube sur ce sujet obit a des rgles mondiales dfinies par Google. Rappelle toi, Trump a subit le mme genre de dboire.

De plus, ce n'est pas dit : suite a une injonction gouvernementale... votre vido a t supprime... mais bien en citant un aspect rglement interne de Google.

Et Youtube assume, comme Facebook, de supprimer en premier lieu les vidos  forte audience.
Si je poste une vido et qu'elle fait 10 vues, YT s'en fout.
Si en revanche elle fait 25 000 vues parce que je suis une personnalit publique... la tu passes plus sous les radars.

(c'est un peu le mme principe que pour la diffamation dailleurs)

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a le Secrtaire d'tat charg du Numrique de la Rpublique franaise qui dit qu'il a demand  YouTube de remettre la vido en ligne.
Un dput LFI accuse YouTube d'avoir censur son discours contre le pass vaccinal  l'Assemble



> Sensible  la cause de Bastien Lachaud, Cedric O a finalement ragi. Dans un tweet, le secrtaire d'Etat a confirm que le dbat dmocratique ne saurait tre dict par les seules conditions gnrales dutilisation des plateformes. Bien quvidemment en dsaccord avec les propos de Bastien Lachaud sur le pass vaccinal, *mon quipe a demand  YouTube de rtablir la vido*, a assur Cdric O.


Bizarre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Non, logique...

YT supprime les vidos sur critres de diffusion.
Mais ici, ils enfreignent, peut tre, la loi franaise en se mlant de discours politique.
On est a la limite entre 2 mondes avec des rgles qui entre en collision.

On verra ce que YT va faire, mais je e serai pas tonn que la vido reste supprime. Ils ont toujours assum le fait que leurs rgles passent au dessus de tout, puisque c'est chez eux.
De plus je ne suis pas sur qu'ils ne soient pas potentiellement responsable devant un tribunal si ils laissent la vido en ligne.

----------


## escartefigue

Correction dans le texte




> La gauche ne parle pas au peuple en ce moment.
> Parce que les sondages donnent des trucs comme a :
> 1. Macron
> 2. Pcresse
> 3. Marine *Le Pen*
> 4. Zemmour
> 5. Mlenchon
> 
> Il y a 4 partis de droite qui font mieux que le "meilleur" parti de gauche. (Mlenchon fait 37% de moins que le score de Zemmour)


Il y a bien longtemps que le pre Le Pen est hors circuit, il n'y a donc aucune raison de nommer la fille par son seul prnom, surtout quand les autres candidats de cette liste sont cits par leur seul nom de famille.
Sauf  vouloir adoucir l'image de l'extrme droite bien sr...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

a pourrait intresser certains :

----------


## pmithrandir

Sympa et informtif @ryu.

Un peu dprimant aussi...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La gauche ne parle pas au peuple en ce moment.
> Parce que les sondages donnent des trucs comme a :
> 1. Macron
> 2. Pcresse
> 3. Marine
> 4. Zemmour
> 5. Mlenchon
> 
> Il y a 4 partis de droite qui font mieux que le "meilleur" parti de gauche. (Mlenchon fait *37%* de moins que le score de Zemmour)


T'es sr de ton chiffre, l ? Parce que si, c'est le cas, on va aller au-del des 100%. Mme en supposant que Mlenchon fasse 1%, a veut dire que Zemmour fait au moins 38%. Et, tant 4me de ta liste, a signifie que les autres font plus. Mettons qu'ils fassent tous 39%.
a fait (3 * 39) + 38 + 1 = 156, si je ne me trompe pas. 
156 % de votants, a fait une sacr participation...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Vous avez vu la vido en question ?
> Moi non vu que YT l'a enlev, si vous non plus, comment vous pouvez savoir que ce qu'a dit le dput LFI est de l'ordre du complotisme ?


Parce que lfi raconte n'importe quoi pour gagner des voix ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es sr de ton chiffre, l ?


Ouais, si on faisait le score de Zemmour * 0.63, a faisait le score de LFI.
a faisait donc 37% de moins (parce que 1 - 0.37 = 0,63).
C'tait peut-tre 13,5 et 8,5, je ne sais plus. J'aurais du mettre le lien du sondage.

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a bien longtemps que le pre Le Pen est hors circuit:


 c'est certain que le pre est tout sauf disruptif et start-up nation...disons qu'il est plutt oldschool  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franois M.

> Un peu dprimant aussi...


Plutt rjouissant au contraire.

----------


## Gunny

> c'est certain que le pre est tout sauf disruptif et start-up nation...disons qu'il est plutt oldschool


Je sais pas, les chemises brunes a a beau tre old-school, c'tait plutt pas mal niveau disruption.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une minorit, trs bruyante d'extrmiste de gauche, qui est insupportable, il faut qu'ils aillent se faire soigner les types, ce n'est plus possible :
Fabien Roussel vis aprs avoir dfendu la gastronomie franaise: "Je suis tomb sur le cul"



> Et mal lui en a pris. Dans la foule, de nombreuses personnalits de gauche, notamment chez les cologistes, ont fustig la promotion de l'alcool, de la viande et de fromages parfois gras.
> (...)
> "C'est lhystrie des rseaux sociaux, cest terrible, certains en sont morts", ajoute Fabien Roussel. "Mes choix politiques sont assums. Mais ds que lon parle de souverainet, de nation, a heurte  gauche. Je le regrette mais lhistoire du Parti communiste franais, cest le mariage du drapeau bleu-blanc-rouge de la nation et du drapeau rouge de la rvolution", conclut l'lu.


Est-ce que ce ne serait pas ces hystriques qui ont tu la gauche ? Ils ont peut-tre fait fuir une partie des gens normaux.
Les extrmistes vgans, les extrmistes vgtariens, les extrmistes fministes, les extrmistes cologistes, les extrmistes LGBT, les extrmistes pro migrants, sont tous horrible.
Ils sont all beaucoup trop loin les types. Ils sont trs peu, mais ils ont un gros pouvoir de nuisance. (les gens se foutent de leur gueule, mais les entreprises en ont peur)

Et pourquoi ils sont tous anti France ?
Il est possible d'aimer sa nation et tre de gauche.
Si tu leurs dis "j'aime des fromages Franais", ils vont te catgoriser dans la colonne "fasciste". C'est n'importe quoi

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec ces histoires de primaire populaire, j'avais oubli que des candidats de gauche pouvaient attaquer des partis de droite (en ce moment on voit surtout des partis de gauche se fritter entre eux) :
La science nest pas unanime sur le rchauffement climatique : Jadot juge criminels les propos dune dpute LR, soutien de Pcresse



> Dans une vido ressortie dimanche sur Twitter, la dpute du Maine-et-Loire Anne-Laure Blin, soutien de Valrie Pcresse, confie ses doutes sur le consensus scientifique  propos du rchauffement climatique.


Je ne sais pas si il va russir  motiver des lecteurs LR intress par l'cologie  voter EELV, mais il faut bien essayer.

----------


## escartefigue

> Et pourquoi ils sont tous anti France ?
> Il est possible d'aimer sa nation et tre de gauche.
> Si tu leurs dis "j'aime des fromages Franais", ils vont te catgoriser dans la colonne "fasciste". C'est n'importe quoi


Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette caricature  :8O: , ce n'est pas parce que quelques illumins tiennent des propos imbciles que *tous* partagent ces opinions, heureusement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce n'est pas parce que quelques illumins!


Je ne parlais QUE des illumins c'est pour a que j'ai mis "extrmistes"  chaque fois.
Ils sont toujours contre productif pour leur cause. Par exemple les extrmistes fministes font du tort  toutes les autres formes de fminismes.
Peut-tre que 99% des vgans font leur truc dans leur coin et n'embtent personne, mais on entend parler que de la minorit qui fait chier.

Il y a des minorits bruyantes qui ont un vritable pouvoir de nuisance.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il y a des minorits bruyantes qui ont un vritable pouvoir de nuisance.


Oui, celles qui sont bien organises

----------


## David_g

> Il y a des minorits bruyantes qui ont un vritable pouvoir de nuisance.


Oui par exemple les milliardaires et les ultra-riches par exemple.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Il y a des minorits bruyantes qui ont un vritable pouvoir de nuisance.


Ah oui les parisiens !

----------


## Ryu2000

J'avais plus des gars comme a en tte :


Il est dj arriv qu'un petit groupe de nuisibles (lgbt, antifa, ou je sais pas quoi) mettent sous pression une entreprise sur Twitter (par exemple pour qu'elle vire un gars sponsoris, parce qu'une fois il a dit un truc qui ne leur plait pas), et le pire c'est que parfois l'entreprise se soumet parce qu'elle a peur du bad buzz, et les entreprises veulent donner une bonne image "On est sympa avec les minorits ! Et n'oubliez pas : si vous tes transsexuels achetez nos produits !"

Ils vont trop loin les SJW.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il y a des minorits bruyantes qui ont un vritable pouvoir de nuisance.


Oui, par exemple les lecteurs de gauche mais la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ils sont de plus en plus minoritaires.
On ajoutera  cela les lobby immigrationniste et diversitaire, lobby de la scurit routire, lobby anti-armes, etc .....

Plus quelques minorits nuisibles; la liste n'est pas exhaustive.

Mais a finit par faire beaucoup de monde, en tout cas assez pour transformer en trente ans (les neuf ou  dix premires annes du rgne de Mitterrand n'ont bizarrement pas eu trop d'impact immdiat en matire de nuisance socitale, si on excepte l'abolition de la peine de mort et la monte en puissance de SOS racailles)  un pays plutt plaisant  vivre (mme si dj un enfer fiscal)  en un hideux enfer progressiste.

----------


## Ryu2000

Primaire populaire: Anne Hidalgo et le PS dans l'embarras



> 3,5% de moyenne dans les sondages, le PS se paie encore le luxe d'avoir des divisions internes.
> (...)
> On est compltement paums, admet lun dentre eux auprs du HuffPost, ce mercredi 12 janvier, quelques heures aprs un bureau national houleux sur fond de divisions internes le 11 janvier au soir. Olivier Faure sest mis *en colre contre son courant minoritaire quil souponne davoir envoy des lments  la presse* actant quil soutenait la participation de sa candidate  la primaire populaire, ce quil dment depuis.
> 
> Vous voulez la dislocation du parti de Mitterrand et de Jaurs? Ceux qui ne veulent pas faire campagne, quils ne la fassent pas, mais quils arrtent leur sabotage organis!, a dclar Olivier Faure  son courant minoritaire (dont font partie Hlne Geoffroy ou Patrick Mennucci par exemple) qui ne veulent pas de la primaire populaire. *Sa colre, il la invente. Nous, on est loyaux  lgard dAnne Hidalgo.* Si vous voulez aller  la primaire populaire, cest que vous ne croyez pas en votre candidate, commentait, acide, dans la soire, Patrick Mennucci, prsent au bureau national. Ils jouent un coup de billard  trois bandes pour quon perde et quils rcuprent le parti, rpondait un autre participant pour expliquer les tensions internes qui semblent en grand dcalage avec lenjeu du moment.


"Vous voulez la dislocation du parti de Mitterrand et de Jaurs?" => Vous savez, les entreprises finissent toujours par faire faillite.  :;): 

Prsidentielle : Anne Hidalgo ira jusquau bout "videmment, comme le feront Jadot et Mlenchon"
Ils pourraient citer Nathalie Arthaud, Philippe Poutou, Fabien Roussel, eux aussi ils ont des gros partis de gauche.

Prsidentielle 2022 : Nathalie Arthaud condamne la gauche au gouvernement, ce paillasson du capital



> Lhritire dArlette Laguiller, candidate pour la troisime fois  lElyse, a de nouveau appel   renverser la socit capitaliste  et sa  minorit richissime qui prospre sur les malheurs et lappauvrissement de lcrasante majorit .


"UNE GAUCHE QUI TRAHIT": POUTOU JUGE "ABSURDE" L'IDE D'UNE UNION AVEC JADOT, HIDALGO OU TAUBIRA



> "On parle beaucoup de l'parpillement de la gauche, de sa division. Mais nous, on aimerait discuter du fait que la gauche est compltement discrdite. *La gauche,  chaque fois qu'elle a t au pouvoir, elle a trahi.* Nous, on veut discuter de la gauche qu'on veut reconstruire. (...) Il n'y a pas si longtemps que a les gens qui se vantent d'tre de gauche ont men des politiques de droite quand mme violentes", a ainsi estim le candidat  la prsidentielle pour le Nouveau parti anticapitaliste.


Fabien Roussel, un  suprmatiste blanc  ? Des nouvelles de cette gauche devenue folle



> entendre certains (islamo)gauchistes, Fabien Roussel, candidat PCF  la prsidentielle, serait un  suprmatiste blanc . Son tort ? Avoir dfendu la gastronomie franaise, et avoir plaid pour que tous puissent en profiter. Une dclaration qui na pas plu  la gauche woke


Philippe Poutou a raison, si les lecteurs de gauche se sont barrs c'est  cause du PS, ils ont t saouls par les trahissions  rptitions.
Bon aprs les lecteurs n'taient pas oblig d'amalgamer PS et gauche, parce que LO, NPA, PCF, c'est quand mme autre chose  :8-):  (par contre EELV c'est la mme merde qu'LREM (avec des cologistes en plus))

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant, il y a Sgolne Royal qui conseil  Anne Hidalgo de ne pas se prsenter, si c'est pour faire pire qu'Hamon a ne vaut pas le coup.  ::P: 

PRSIDENTIELLE: SGOLNE ROYAL CRITIQUE "LABSENCE DE PROJET" D'ANNE HIDALGO



> "J'avais propos d'y aller. On m'a dit 'non, finalement, ce sera Anne Hidalgo'. Javais dit au PS que jtais disponible, avec l'exprience qui est la mienne. Mais ils ont prfr Anne Hidalgo et ils ne voulaient pas de primaire", constate l'ex-ministre de l'Environnement sous Franois Hollande.
> Une union de la gauche est-elle encore possible? Peu de chance que cela arrive, d'aprs Sgolne Royal. "*Soit les candidats se disent 'on se met derrire celui qui est devant dans les sondages', donc plutt Mlenchon*. *Soit Anne Hidalgo dit 'je suis cologiste et je suis derrire Yannick Jadot, donc je me rallie  lui'.* Et ensuite, peut-tre que Yannick Jadot se dirait 'je fais un effort, et je me rallie  Mlenchon. On peut imaginer une dynamique d'union, malheureusement je pense qu'elle n'aura pas lieu".


Les militants LFI sont content :



> https://twitter.com/AvecJLM/status/1481693094101889030
> Si Jadot et Hidalgo veulent tellement cette union pour laquelle ils ont prch, ils nont quune solution : se rallier  @JLMelenchon !
> Merci Sgolne Royal !


Anne Hidalgo est un danger pour le PS, sa campagne va couter de l'argent, elle ne sera pas intgralement rembours, le PS est au bord de la faillite.
Cela dit, si le PS disparait a fera du bien  la gauche.

----------


## Franois M.

> Cela dit, si le PS disparait a fera du bien  la gauche.


Il faut donc sauver le PS; tout ce qui fait du bien  la gauche fait du mal  la France.

----------


## escartefigue

> Oui, par exemple les lecteurs de gauche mais la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ils sont de plus en plus minoritaires.
> On ajoutera  cela les lobby immigrationniste et diversitaire, lobby de la scurit routire, lobby anti-armes, etc .....
> 
> Plus quelques minorits nuisibles; la liste n'est pas exhaustive.
> 
> Mais a finit par faire beaucoup de monde, en tout cas assez pour transformer en trente ans (les neuf ou  dix premires annes du rgne de Mitterrand n'ont bizarrement pas eu trop d'impact immdiat en matire de nuisance socitale, si on excepte l'abolition de la peine de mort et la monte en puissance de SOS racailles)  un pays plutt plaisant  vivre (mme si dj un enfer fiscal)  en un hideux enfer progressiste.


Merci pour cette intervention claire  ::roll:: 
Sans compter le lobby des trolls, qui semblent se reproduire en captivit tellement ils pullulent sur la toile.

----------


## Franois M.

> Merci pour cette intervention claire


De rien.




> Sans compter le lobby des trolls, qui semblent se reproduire en captivit tellement ils pullulent sur la toile.


Je ne pense pas que la propagande gauchisante sur-reprsente sur le forum Politique de dvp soit forcment reprsentative de ce qui  se passe sur lensemble de la toile. Mme si la gauche y impose son terrorisme intellectuel avec la complicit plus ou moins avoue des GAFA, sa "surface" y est clairement assez rduite.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : le maire PS de Marseille lche Anne Hidalgo



> Dans une interview   Libration , Benot Payan a indiqu qu'il apportera son parrainage au vainqueur de la primaire organise par un collectif citoyen, particulirement favorable  Christiane Taubira. Un coup dur pour la candidate officielle du Parti socialiste, Anne Hidalgo, qui prsentait son programme quelques heures auparavant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les 7 candidats de la Primaire Populaire :
Anna Agueb-PorterieAnne HidalgoYannick JadotPierre LarrouturouCharlotte MarchandiseJean-Luc MlenchonChristiane Taubira.

Et apparemment Taubira a officialis sa candidature.

----------


## Franois M.

> Les 7 candidats de la Primaire Populaire :
> Anna Agueb-PorterieAnne HidalgoYannick JadotPierre LarrouturouCharlotte MarchandiseJean-Luc MlenchonChristiane Taubira.
> 
> Et apparemment Taubira a officialis sa candidature.


Ce serait bien d'arrter de raconter nimporte quoi et de se pencher sur la signification du mot "candidat"; Hidalgo, Jadot et le _lder minimo_ ne sont en rien des candidats  l'auto proclame "primaire populaire"; ils ont juste, et sans leur accord, t inscrits par les gauchistes boutonneux qui ont organis cette pantalonnade. 
Ca me coute de prendre la dfense de ces trois personnes, mais force est de constater qu'il est parfaitement mensonger de les proclamer "candidats" alors qu'ils ne se sont pas abaiss  participer  cette pitrerie. Hidalgo avait parl d'organiser une "primaire de la gauche" mais n'avait jamais parl de participer  cela. 
Sur ce sujet elle a t constante, ce qui n'est pourtant pas la principale qualit de cette dame (si tant est il qu'elle en ait).

On sait que "Gauche" et "Primaire" sont deux mots dont certains signifis se rapprochent naturellement mais quand mme ... faut pas pousser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne sont en rien des candidats


Va expliquer a aux mdias :
La primaire populaire annonce les 7 candidats de gauche en lice
Prsidentielle 2022 : voici les sept candidats de gauche  la Primaire populaire

Tout le monde sait que Melenchon, Hidalgo, Jadot n'ont pas demand  y participer.
Prsidentielle 2022 : Pierre Larrouturou et 11 militants de gauche cessent leur grve de la faim



> Le mouvement de grve avait t initi jeudi 6 janvier par le reprsentant de Nouvelle Donne. *Mais Jean-Luc Mlenchon (LFI), Yannick Jadot (EELV) et finalement aussi Anne Hidalgo (PS) ont tour  tour refus de participer  la Primaire populaire*, initiative citoyenne qui doit dsigner un candidat fin janvier. Seule Christiane Taubira, qui devrait annoncer sa candidature  la prsidentielle samedi  Lyon, dit accepter de jouer le jeu de cette primaire.
> 
> Malgr l'arrt de leur grve, ils continuent  soutenir que la gauche "peut encore gagner en 2022" et que "le rassemblement sera toujours possible en fvrier, aprs le vote du 30 janvier" de la Primaire populaire.


C'est peut-tre un abus de langage d'utiliser le mot "candidat" dans ce contexte, mais ils n'avaient peut-tre pas mieux.
Si tu fais un sondage, du genre "Quel est le meilleur film avec Arnold Schwarzenegger ?", on peut dire que "Running Man", "Total Recall", "Commando", "Terminator 2" sont candidats. Est-ce que c'est vraiment une faute de dire a ? (si a passe l, a passe pour la primaire populaire)
Aux checs on parle de "coup candidat".
Donc "candidat" fonctionne dans plusieurs contextes.

======
J'ai vu plein de critiques de Taubira, apparemment il y a des gens qui lui en veulent toujours pour 2002, peut-tre que sans elle Jospin aurait atteint le second tour.
Elle va ajouter de la division alors que la gauche est dj bien fragment.
Bon aprs elle ne va pas attirer beaucoup d'lecteurs non plus Mais a risque d'affaiblir LFI et le PS. Anne Hidalgo pourrait faire moins bien qu'Hamon.

Le truc bizarre c'est qu' droite ils se soutiennent presque, il parait que des lus LR donnent des signatures  Zemmour (alors que Zemmour va prendre des voix  LR).
Cette lection ne donne tellement pas envie, qu'on risque de battre un record d'abstention. Je comprend l'abstention au second tour, mais pas au premier tour (vu qu'il y a du choix).

----------


## Franois M.

> Va expliquer a aux mdias :


Pourtant, mme le clbre producteur de papier hyginique en format berlinois dit "de rfrence" (je pouffe, et dit le regrett P. Desproges) utilise la priphrase suivante "la liste dfinitive des sept noms qui seront soumis au vote des sympathisants de gauche du 27 au 30 janvier".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est peut-tre un abus de langage d'utiliser le mot "candidat" dans ce contexte, mais ils n'avaient peut-tre pas mieux.
> Si tu fais un sondage, du genre "Quel est le meilleur film avec Arnold Schwarzenegger ?", on peut dire que "Running Man", "Total Recall", "Commando", "Terminator 2" sont candidats. Est-ce que c'est vraiment une faute de dire a ? (si a passe l, a passe pour la primaire populaire)


Oui, tu fais une faute. 
Dans ce contexte on parle de nomins. "Candidat" intgre une notion de volont de la part de la personne.
Dfinition du Larousse 


> 1. Personne qui aspire  une fonction,  un titre,  une dignit ; qui se prsente  un examen,  un concours,  une lection.
>       Synonymes :
>       concurrent - postulant
>     2. Personne qui aspire  participer  une action,  obtenir quelque chose, etc. : Les candidats au voyage.
>       Synonymes :
>       postulant - prtendant

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Candidat" intgre une notion de volont de la part de la personne.


Aux checs les coups n'ont pas plus de volont que a et pourtant on parle de "coup candidat" :
Coups - candidats



> Le GMI Christian Bauer s'attaque  l'un des enjeux les plus importants aux checs : comment choisir les coups-candidats. Il utilise ses propres parties  titre d'exemples, obtenant un livre didactique unique qui vous aidera  lever le niveau gnral de votre jeu.


Enfin bon on va dire que c'est un abus de langage exactement comme ceux qui disent "ampoule" pour parler de lampe, ou ceux qui disent "non" pour dire "tube fluorescent", ou ceux qui disent "lectrocution" alors qu'ils devraient dire "lectrisation".

Vous devriez aller prvenir la primaire populaire pour qu'ils utilisent "nomin" au lieu de "candidat".

----------


## pmithrandir

Candidat ou investit, je pense qu'avec 250k votants inscrit pour le moment, ils ont russi leur paris de modeler llection.
En plus, ils vont mettre en uvre un mode de vote plus pertinent selon moi pour choisir un candidat commun... 
Je pense que le rsultat est attendu avec quelques sueurs froides dans pas mal d'tat major de campagne, y compris chez Mlenchon... parce que ce vote peut servir de tremplin a un vote utile rassembleur.

En tout cas, j'attends avec impatience les rsultats du 30 janvier.


Au passage j'y vois un sacr coup dans l'hgmonie des partis politique traditionnels. La ou le PS rassemblait 2.6M de votants en 2007, 2M en 2012... ils ont abandonn ce mode de dsignation pour revenir a un vote interne de 20 000 personnes... assez ridicule.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous devriez aller prvenir la primaire populaire pour qu'ils utilisent "nomin" au lieu de "candidat".


En fait ils utilisent "personnalits prsentes" / "plbiscites".
Ils disent que ce sont des personnes candidates  la prsidentielle, mais pas forcement  la primaire populaire.
Il y a quand mme un  "Notre candidat ou candidate mettra en uvre son programme", mais la personne qui va gagner la primaire populaire n'avait peut-tre pas demand  faire parti de la primaire populaire.

====



> ils ont abandonn ce mode de dsignation pour revenir a un vote interne de 20 000 personnes... assez ridicule.


Le gouvernement et les partis politique organisent des votes uniquement quand ils sont convaincu que le rsultat va tre celui qu'ils attendent.
Exemple :
- Rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe => Les Franais vont forcment dire OUI
- Primaire UMP 2017 : Jupp va forcment gagner
- Primaire PS 2017 : Valls va forcment gagner

Du coup a ne s'est pas pass comme prvu, maintenant ils ne prennent plus le risque.
Primaire de la gauche : Benot Hamon cre la surprise et arrive en tte au premier tour
Primaire  droite : comment Franois Fillon a surpris tout le monde

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est bien cette prsidentielle, a chaque fois que je pense avoir toucher le fond  gauche, a creuse encore...

Aujourd'hui, LFI demande formellement a la primaire populaire de supprimer le nom de JLM des candidats. Au nom de quoi, je ne sais pas. Mais ils exigents son retrait. 

Cela amne plusieurs rflexions de ma part : 
 - Je pense que tout groupe de personne peu dcider d'organiser un vote interne pour dcider en commun d'une question quelconque. Que le rsultat soit public ne change rien.
 - On sort encore les menaces... ce qui augure bien peu de chance de rassemblement
 - LFI est senc avoir la plus grande force a gauche, et pourrait donc inonder ce scrutin sans difficults... au lieu de cela, ils choisissent de l'ignorer. Serait ce parce que leurs force sont loin d'tre au niveau qu'ils le prtendent ?
 - On a pas des demandes de sincrit sur le vote, mais un retrait pur et simple.

Bref, ces mthodes me semblent comme  l'accoutume... brutales et inefficaces.


Au passage, pour ceux qui ont accs au monde, hier il y avait une belle interview de JLM sur l'Europe. En vrac : 
 - on reste dans lEurope
 - on applique une Europe  la carte parce qu'on a pas t toujours en position de diriger tous les sujets (comme nous avons t mis en minorit sur certains sujets, JLM y voit un abus non supportable. Il faut que la France dcide de tout en Europe, sinon on n'applique pas... )
 - On se dtache du bloc amricain et de l'OTAN pour se rapprocher du bloc Russe. Le mme bloc qui masse des troupes  la frontire de l'Ukraine accuse de vouloir trop se rapprocher de nous, ce mme bloc autocratique ou la dmocratie est bafoue. Ce mme bloc qui s'associe avec la Chine pour crer une vaste zone commerciale autocratique  nos frontires.  
 - on dplore que les opposants soient en prison en Russie. 3 lignes que une page. Une question de priorit sur nos futurs allis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au nom de quoi, je ne sais pas.


Le directeur de campagne d'LFI l'explique :
Prsidentielle 2022 : LFI demande  la primaire populaire de retirer Mlenchon de la liste des candidats



> Manuel Bompard dnonce le caractre dlibrment brutal de cette initiative, sans respect des personnes engages dans cette lection prsidentielle. Ainsi, les candidats seront soumis au vote sans leur accord. D'autres n'y seront pas, sans leurs avis non plus, crit-il.
> 
> Pour les insoumis, ce vote s'apparente donc  une sorte de sondage sans qu'aucune des rgles de bases permettant d'en garantir la sincrit ne soit respecte. Ce n'est pas acceptable. Aucun d'entre nous n'a eu accs au fichier des votants et la commission de contrle mise en place a t dissoute par les organisateurs, affirme-t-il.
> 
> Pour lui, il est temps que la campagne lectorale soit dbarrasse de ces pratiques dloyales qui instrumentalisent les aspirations au rassemblement et fonctionnent depuis des semaines comme un harclement permanent contre la lgitimit des candidatures de gauche.


Ou alors LFI a peut-tre peur que le PS triche, peut-tre que le PS va payer des gens pour voter pour eux, peut-tre que le PS a infiltr le groupe qui va compter les voix.
C'est trs important d'tre paranoaque en politique.




> Il faut que la France dcide de tout en Europe, sinon on n'applique pas... )


Melenchon pense que la France a du pouvoir dans l'UE, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas.
Selon comment on regarde la France ne pse pas plus que la Slovnie, ou la Slovaquie, ou la Roumanie, ou la Lituanie, ou la Lettonie, ou l'Estonie, ou la Croatie, ou la Bulgarie.

Le type pense qu'on peut se retirer des traits facilement ou que l'UE va se plier  l'envie de la France Qu'est-ce que c'est nervant.




> On se dtache du bloc amricain et de l'OTAN


a se serait cool  :+1: 
Il faut vite sortir de l'OTAN.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi, LFI nous sort cette histoire de sondage du chapeau parce que ca leur va pas d'aller se soumettre a qui que ce soit.

Du coup ils cherchent une porte de sortie. Twitter est assez impressionnant pour cela. Toute une force de frappe qui rpte les mmes lments de langage.

Je pense que si LFI n'a pas la puissance de remporter ce genre de suffrage, ils n'ont pas la moindre chance de remporter une lection.

Comme si une lection tait un parcours de bisounours ou a la moindre difficult on pouvait dire : ah non, a je veux pas. Je ne parle mme pas de la vie de prsident derrire.
Je vois bien Mlenchon prsident dire : ah mais non, ca ca me plait pas, c'est pas du jeu, alors je le fais pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils n'ont pas la moindre chance de remporter une lection.


LFI a plus de chance de remporter une lection que le PS, EELV, LO, NPA, PCF.
J'espre qu'Hidalgo fera moins qu'Hamon.

Aucun parti ne veut tre li  la primaire populaire :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Yannick Jadot qualifie la Primaire populaire de "tromperie" pour les lecteurs

Quelque chose de trs trange m'avait chapp :
Prsidentielle 2022 : la Primaire populaire ne parvient pas  unir la gauche



> La seule candidate d'envergure est Christiane Taubira, qui a officialis sa candidature plus tt dans la journe  Lyon (Rhne). Les organisateurs de la primaire rfutent l'ide d'une opration dguise de soutien  l'ancienne garde des Sceaux. "Nous ne faisons pas partie du comit Taubira 2022, nous uvrons pour le rassemblement", souligne Mathier Imer, l'une des co-promotrices de la primaire.
> 
> *Les organisateurs ont toutefois choisi d'carter du scrutin d'autres personnalits de la gauche, comme Arnaud Montebourg, Fabien Roussel, Nathalie Arthaud et Philippe Poutou*. Sur le terrain, la dsunion continue. "Projet contre projet", a dclar Anne Hidalgo, en dplacement  10 kilomtres du lieu o Christiane Taubira se dclarait candidate. Les organisateurs de la Primaire revendiquent 120 000 adhrents qui voteront du 27 au 30 janvier.


Quel est le problme entre les partis de gauche Franais (LO, PCF, NPA) et la primaire populaire ?
C'est louche cette histoire de primaire populaire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin, quadn on voit mlenchon dire : si le pc me reoins, je susi au second tour... il regarde quoi comme sondage ?

10-11% + 2-3% ca fait au max 14%
Macron est a 26%, pecresse et le pen a 18...

Y a du chemin  faire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin, quadn on voit mlenchon dire : si le pc me reoins, je susi au second tour... il regarde quoi comme sondage ?
> 
> 10-11% + 2-3% ca fait au max 14%
> Macron est a 26%, pecresse et le pen a 18...
> 
> Y a du chemin  faire.


Je pense que Macron  26, c'est trs au-dessus de la ralit. Pcresse et Le Pen  18 aussi.
Pour ma part, je dirais que les candidats au 2nd tour tourneront autour de 13-14 grand max. Donc, Melenchon n'a pas tort.

Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la primaire populaire, je comprends parfaitement Mlenchon. a sent le truc pourri fait pour dcrdibiliser l'extrme gauche et valoriser Hidalgo ou Taubira.

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, un candidat communiste / extrme gauche qui veut s'loigner des USA et se rapprocher des russes... je pense qu'il se voit pas vraiment prsident.

Vous voyez vraiment autour de vous un cho  ces propositions ? Si il y a bien une chose a pas dire quand on est a gauche, c'est qu'on veut se rapprocher des russes et du bloc communiste sino-russe... Historiquement, ca fait tache.


La ou il a raison, c'est que le mode de vote choisi a de grande chance de faire sortir un candidat rassembleur, donc plutt au centre gauche. Du coup, out %lenchon pour la pole position.

A voir aprs si il vaut mieux tre le premier ministre ou ministre d'tat d'un gouvernement de gauche d'union, fortement influenc par le programme de l'avenir en commun, ou de nouveau troublion pendant 5 annes de plus d'un gouvernement de pcresse ou Macron...

Pour moi, la sont ses choix.

Et puis a son age, il peut pass viser srieusement la prsidence  75 ans. Je sais que le pouvoir donne l'impression d'tre invincible, mais quand mme... pas a ce point l si ? Un rvolutionnaire de 75 ans, ca fait plus castriste que Che Guevara... C'est bien sa dernire chance de compter...


A mon avis, on aura un premier tour avec
Macron 24-26
Pecresse 17-19
Le pen 14%
Zemmour 14%
Mlenchon vers 8-10%
Un candidat de gauche-vert 6-8%, jusqu 10-12% si c'est Jadot qui emporte la primaire a mon sens... car il siphonnera une partie des voix de LREM europiste qui iront autrement voter Macron.

La gauche ne sera alors mme plus la premire force d'opposition du pays, laissant ce rle  lextrme droite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et puis a son age, il peut pass viser srieusement la prsidence  75 ans.


Il a 70 ans, pas 75 ! C'est certes pas jeune, mais aujourd'hui, c'est pas si vieux que a.




> A mon avis, on aura un premier tour avec
> Macron 24-26


Il a fait 24% en 2017, tu crois vraiment qu'il va battre ce score en 2022 ? Si c'est le cas, je ne comprends vraiment pas les franais.  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

par 75 ans, je parlais de viser la prochaine prsidentielle... en sachant qu'il n'aurait pas celle la. Pour moi c'est pas crdible.

Et si tu regardes le paysage politique, je ne sais pas comment mais le pays s'est encore plus pouss vers les extremes. y a un boulevard entre Mlenchon et Macron... avec personne. Y a un boulevard entre Macron et Pecresse, notamment sur le thme de lEurope... et aprs on bascule a Zemmour et le Pen.

Le seul a pouvoir tailler des part dlecteurs sur le sujet de l'Europe, c'est Jadot, et il est inaudible aujourd'hui, comme les autres  gauche.

Que Macron augmente son score ne mtonnerait mme pas aujourd'hui. 

Et je ne parle mme pas d'une alliance Jadot Macron qui les propulserait au dela...

----------


## Franois M.

> a sent le truc pourri fait pour dcrdibiliser l'extrme gauche et valoriser Hidalgo ou Taubira.


Ca ne tient pas trop debout quand on regarde le pedigree des deux zbres  l'origine de cette pantalonnade.
Ils sont au moins aussi extrmiste que Mlenchon.
Mme si Taubira est un concentr de ce qu'on peut dtester, sur les questions socio-conomiques elle n'est pas une extrmiste (ou alors elle a chang)  et on peut se demander si elle a vraiment lu le programme de la pp. (ou alors, cyniquement, elle sait que ses lecteurs sont vraiment des jambons et qu'ils ne l'ont pas lu non plus - vue la malhonntet intellectuelle de cette femme, c'est trs possible).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne pense pas que Melenchon pense  2027. Il sait qu'il joue sa dernire carte en tant que candidat.

Pour tes boulevards, je ne vois pas les choses comme toi.

Je ferais un classement de ce genre pour ma part

(NPA, LO, PCF)                (LFI)                                                                          (PS, EELV)          (LREM)  (LR) (Zemmour, RN)

Quant  un ventuel rapprochement Jadot/Macron, je pense que a tue Jadot, et que la plupart de ceux qui sont susceptibles de voter pour lui iraient plutt vers Hidalgo que vers Macron. Macron a clairement mpris l'cologie pendant son mandat.

Se souvenir que Jadot est pass de justesse contre la reprsentante d'un mouvement cologiste plus radical, et trs remont contre Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que Macron augmente son score ne mtonnerait mme pas aujourd'hui.


Je n'arrive pas  envisager un scnario aussi apocalyptique que a.
J'imagine plutt Macron absent du second tour, parce que je ne comprend pas comment quelqu'un peut voter pour lui.
Il est insupportable, mprisant, arrogant, hautain. Son bilan est catastrophique. Vous pouvez creuser vous ne trouverez jamais rien de positif chez LREM.

Tous les lecteurs de gauche ont compris qu'il ne prendra jamais une seule dcision de gauche.
Si Macron repasse, la France est foutue.

Les jeunes le dtestent, ceux qui bossent dans l'ducation le dtestent, les gilets jaunes le dtestent, etc.
Tout le monde est contre lui. Si il atteint le second tour, c'est qu'il y a de la triche quelque part.

----------


## Franois M.

> Je n'arrive pas  envisager un scnario aussi apocalyptique que a.
> J'imagine plutt Macron absent du second tour,.


Je ne vois  pas trop le bnfice d'un second tour  Pcresse-Zemmour ou Pcresse-LePen.

Mme si les ides de EZ sont une bouffe rafraichissante au sein du malsain brouillard progressiste que connait ce pays, il faut bien reconnaitre qu'il n'a pas l'toffe d'un prsident. Ne parlons mme pas de MLP.

Sinon , malgr son discours droitis pour la primaire, j'ai bien peur que Pcresse ne soit gure plus  droite que Macron.




> Si Macron repasse, la France est foutue.


N'exagrons pas : elle a survcu au prix d'un dclassement dramatique  Mitterrand; mais il est vrai qu'elle est mal engage; entre diversit,progressisme et collectivisme, c'est vraiment devenu un pays o il fait mal vivre.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Les jeunes le dtestent, ceux qui bossent dans l'ducation le dtestent, les gilets jaunes le dtestent, etc.
> Tout le monde est contre lui. Si il atteint le second tour, c'est qu'il y a de la triche quelque part.


Tout le monde le dtestait dj quand il tait ministre, il a charg contre nuit debout et pourtant 2 ans plus tard il faisait sa meilleur nuit  l'lyse. Bien qu'il doit avoir de la triche, il y en a toujours, je pense que c'est dans des proportions vraiment ngligeables. Par contre, le harclement mdiatique  son encontre, le mettre  la une de TOUS les journaux et sites web des mois durant l'ont vraiment aid comme jamais. Pour rappel, il avait pas de programme mais il a t lu parce que "jeune et beau". 
Alors oui, je pense qu'il peut faire encore mieux qu'en 2017 moi aussi. Il a russi a dtruire le semblant d'opposition politique avec ses doubles discours (mais aides financires  sens unique), si bien qu'aujourd'hui on se retrouve avec plus que 3 possibilit :
- Etre un vilain extrmiste  voter NPA/LFI ou RN/le Zob. Et les extrmes c'est mal, c'est les heures sombres de notre histoire
- Aimer son pays en votant LREM/LR . Ne pas oublier le #hidalgoDemission alors que tu habites  Hendaye
- Ne pas voter. Mais dans ces cas l tu fais le jeu du RN (et jamais du RPR ou de LREM)

C'est pour a que macron a t trs fort, il a fini de dtruire le paysage politique de ce pays, et vu que cette culture politique se perd en France, c'est tout bnef pour eux qui peuvent profiter d'une population de plus en plus ignorante ( croire que c'tait eux qui graient les budgets de l'ducation)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je n'arrive pas  envisager un scnario aussi apocalyptique que a.
> J'imagine plutt Macron absent du second tour, parce que je ne comprend pas comment quelqu'un peut voter pour lui.
> Il est insupportable, mprisant, arrogant, hautain. Son bilan est catastrophique. Vous pouvez creuser vous ne trouverez jamais rien de positif chez LREM.
> 
> Tous les lecteurs de gauche ont compris qu'il ne prendra jamais une seule dcision de gauche.
> Si Macron repasse, la France est foutue.
> 
> Les jeunes le dtestent, ceux qui bossent dans l'ducation le dtestent, les gilets jaunes le dtestent, etc.
> Tout le monde est contre lui. Si il atteint le second tour, c'est qu'il y a de la triche quelque part.


Parce que encore une fois, il est seul  incarner la continuit.
Hidalgo peut etre aussi, mais elle fera rien du tout comme c'est parti.

Jadot est le second pro-europe, mais il est port par un programme cologique qui plai ou pas.

Que tu aimes ou pas Macron importe peu, quand tous les autres te proposent un saut dans l'inconnu, bah tu votes pour la continuit.

Mlenchon : saut a gauche, Russie et Europe  la carte (donc faut pas tre trop malin pour comprendre que c'est lexplosion de lEurope)
Pecresse : Europe a la carte et charisme d'une huitre
Le Pen : Out a cette lection, on entends pas parl d'elle et aussi anti europe
Zemmour : Anti Europe dclar
Jadot : l'image du saut vers lcologie, la dcroissance...


Ils vont vot pour qui les pro-europe, ceux qui veulent de la stabilit aprs cette priode chiante... 

C'est pour ca que je ne comprends pas les programmes des candidats,  mon sens, ce qui a pos problme chez Macron, c'est un mpris des gens et de leur avis et une redistribution rapide des richesse vers les plus riches.
C'est pas rvolutionnaire d'introduire un discours de respect et un niveau de redistribution plus correct... le reste, je pense que ca ira tout a fait aux franais.
pas besoin d'aller changer nos allis, d'aller redictribuer toutes les cartes montaires ou de proner la rvolution. 

Le pays n'est pas en crise a ce niveau l, la plupart des gens vivent tout simplement.


En ce moment on devrait avoi : 
 - du respect (cf gilets jaunes)
 - du financement des structures hospitalires, et un programme ambitieu de renouvellement
 - de l'ducation, pour remonter la casse qui vient d'tre effectue avec le COVID
 - du bien tre pour redonner le sourire aux gens
 - du rassurant

Je ne trouve ca nul part.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois  pas trop le bnfice d'un second tour  Pcresse-Zemmour ou Pcresse-LePen.


J'en ai rien  foutre de qui va tre au second tour, je veux juste que Macron n'y soit pas.




> - Ne pas voter. Mais dans ces cas l tu fais le jeu du RN (et jamais du RPR ou de LREM)


Mais arrtez avec a, c'est insupportable  la fin.
Pourquoi vous avez peur du RN ? C'est un parti comme un autre, il n'est pas pire que les autres. (et il a le mrite de n'avoir quasiment aucun lu et donc de n'tre responsable de rien dans l'tat de la France)
Moi je n'aime pas ceux qui ont eu du pouvoir et on fait de la merde, par exemple PS/UMP/LREM (et on peut ajouter Modem car ce sont les chiens d'LREM).
On sait tous qu'il n'y a aucune menace fasciste, Jospin l'a bien expliqu.

Le RN ne sera probablement pas au second tour, il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi de s'inquiter.
Alors que je ne comprend pas pourquoi, il parait que des gens veulent voter LREM au premier tour et a m'nerve. C'est inenvisageable pour moi.
Ou si  la limite les connards de foulards rouge  la con, ces bourgeois  moiti tar, eux ok, je comprend qu'ils soient assez cons pour voter Macron, mais ils ne sont pas si nombreux que a quand mme.

a me dprime tellement de me dire que Macron pourrait rester au pouvoir, c'est horrible. a me donne littralement envie de vomir.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est inenvisageable pour moi.


Sur ce point nous sommes daccord; et mme au second tour, sauf peut tre si il tait oppos  plus  gauche que lui, avec un risque rel, mais c'est trs improbable.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Mais arrtez avec a, c'est insupportable  la fin.


J'tais ironique en disant a, je pensais qu'il y avait un indice avec le terme "heures sombres de notre histoire" qui est utilis pour tout et n'importe quoi. Justement ne pas voter ne fait pas le jeu du RN, mais bien du RPR en son temps (chirac qui n'a pas respect les lecteurs de gauche, macron non plus) alors que pourtant c'est trs important.
Pour le RN, j'en veux pas parce que je ne peux pas imaginer la fille d'un ancien SS, ami avec des SS, qui torturait avec plaisir des algrien pendant la guerre prendre le pouvoir. Je veux pas qu'une personne ayant grandie dans un tel foyer ai du pouvoir. Je peux pas voter pour la fille de l'ennemie de mon grand pre rsistant. 
Surtout qu'on a pu voir son bilan  l'Europe, tellement prsente qu'elle doit rembourser son salaire. Le RN c'est la mme merde que ce qu'on  en plus, avec un tat encore plus policier et basta.

----------


## pmithrandir

ca me parait vident.

Tout simplement parce que RN a 2 canaux de recrutements. 
L'extrme droite de LR tent par les relents racistesLes opportunistes qui n'ont pas d'avis, mais qui n'taient pas assez bon pour tre dans les partis au pouvoir.


A chaque fois qu'ils ont eu le pouvoir quelqu part, ca a vite driv vers plus de scurit, une ostracisation des jeunes, de prfrences ceux de la mauvaise couleur de peau.
Comment imaginer que ces gens fassent mieux que ceux au pouvoir, alors qu'ils nont d'autre idologie que le rejet de l'autre.

Mlenchon a  un programme. On aime ou pas, mais il n'est pas en rejet systmatique de l'autre. Il veut construire un monde auquel on adhre ou pas.
Madelin ou un quivalent aurait un programme identifiable. avec les mmes consquences
Le pen et Zemmour, c'est pas le cas. C'est dailleurs ce qui a pos problme  MLP au dbat en 2017... elle n'avait rien  dire.

----------


## David_g

> Pour le RN, j'en veux pas parce que je ne peux pas imaginer la fille d'un ancien SS, ami avec des SS, qui torturait avec plaisir des algrien pendant la guerre prendre le pouvoir. Je veux pas qu'une personne ayant grandie dans un tel foyer ai du pouvoir. Je peux pas voter pour la fille de l'ennemie de mon grand pre rsistant. 
> Le RN c'est la mme merde que ce qu'on  en plus, avec un tat encore plus policier et basta.


 ::applo::

----------


## Ryu2000

Zemmour n'est l que pour affaiblir le RN, c'est pour a que les lus LR lui donne des parrainages.
Sans Zemmour le RN n'aurait aucun mal  atteindre le second tour, avec Zemmour Pcresse  des chances d'atteindre le second tour.

On peut diviser l'lection en 3 groupes :
Les union-europens mondialistes : Macron, Pcresse.
Les nationalistes : Lepen, Zemmour.
La "gauche" : Mlenchon, Jadot.

Le groupe que je dteste le plus c'est clairement celui des union-europens.
Maintenant mon slogan c'est "Ni Macron, Ni Pcresse", c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.

En cas de LREM vs RN, ou LR vs RN, je vote RN.
Au bout d'un moment les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis. Le systme dteste RN, a signifie que ce parti doit faire quelque chose de correct.



Le RN n'est pas moins rpublicain que le PS, il n'est pas plus dangereux que LR.
Pourvu que la candidature de Zemmour s'effondre. Il aurait du rester animateur TV au lieu d'aller dans cette galre.
Y'en a qui l'ont rang dans une case pas top et c'est pas facile d'en sortir :
Serge Klarsfeld :  ric Zemmour promeut des thses bestiales, comme les nazis 

ric Zemmour,  juif antismite  ?



> Haim Korsia, grand rabbin de France, a certes qualifi Zemmour d antismite . Il ne la fait que pour une raison assez claire : en tentant de rhabiliter Ptain et de falsifier lhistoire des Juifs de France pendant les annes noires, en allant jusqu mettre en doute linnocence du capitaine Dreyfus, Zemmour a port atteinte  ce quil y a de plus sensible dans la  mmoire  juive contemporaine. En fait, plus quun  juif antismite , Zemmour est un politique dextrme droite qui se trouve tre juif et qui, tant juif, et jouant de cette qualit, confre  lextrme droite, traditionnellement antismite et non moins raciste comme un vernis de respectabilit. Il a libr la parole, il a rendu le pire honorable : si un juif dit a, alors on peut tout dire.
> 
>  cet gard, Zemmour est un danger  la fois pour la cohsion nationale, pour la Rpublique  et pour les Juifs.


 sa place j'abandonnerais la politique et je retournerais bosser  la TV.

----------


## Franois M.

> J
> Pour le RN, j'en veux pas parce que je ne peux pas imaginer la fille d'un ancien SS, a.


Quelle fille d'un ancien SS ? C'est quoi ces divagations ?

----------


## David_g

> Quelle fille d'un ancien SS ? C'est quoi ces divagations ?


Sur ce point tu as raison.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour un homme n en 1928, je ne vois pas comment entre 40 et 44, priode d'occupation, ou il avait 12  16 ans, JMLP aurait t recrut par les SS...

Autant en Algrie son pass est surement plus trouble, et je pense que l'ouverture des archives va montrer des choses pas claire... autant pour la seconde guerre mondiale...

----------


## BenoitM

On s'en fout un peu de qui est son pre, c'est ses ides qui compte et bon   ::vomi::

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour un homme n en 1928, je ne vois pas comment entre 40 et 44, priode d'occupation, ou il avait 12  16 ans, JMLP aurait t recrut par les SS...
> .


D'autant qu'il avait 16 ans quand il a essay dincorporer  les FFI et a t retoqu par le responsable local qui avait instruction  partir de 43 de ne recruter que des gens de + 18 ans.
Ce point est largement document et n'est pas contest.
Le allgation de seedbarrett son non seulement mensongres mais  la limite diffamatoire.




> Autant en Algrie son pass est surement plus trouble, et je pense que l'ouverture des archives va montrer des choses pas claire... autant pour la seconde guerre mondiale...


Il a t en Algrie, car il a t un des deux seuls dputs avec Pierre Clostermann (ex de la RAF pendant la 2GM, l'auteur du "Grand Cirque") a ne pas utiliser son mandat pour chapper  ses obligations militaires alors que la loi lui permettait.
L bas, il a trait les terroriste du FLN  peu prs comme ils le mritaient.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Le allgation de seedbarrett son non seulement mensongres mais  la limite diffamatoire.


Effectivement c'tait pas un SS, juste quelqu'un qui a gard son poignard des jeunesse hitlriennes par plaisir avant de le perdre aprs avoir assassin les parents d'un gamin algrien devant lui. C'tait pas un SS, juste un ami de Franz Sconhuber (ancien SS), juste un ami des fondateurs du GUD, et j'en passe. De plus , Simone Veil a bien appel le pre le pen SS. Et je pense qu'elle savait mieux que nous les dfinir, aprs ce qu'elle  vcu. Je ne pense donc pas diffamer. Ils sont dans tous les coups fourrs, au bout d'un moment faut se rendre  l'vidence qu'il y a anguille sous roche
Mais je note un gros dploiement d'nergie pour rtablir la vrit cependant.

----------


## Invit

> D'autant qu'il avait 16 ans quand il a essay dincorporer  les FFI et a t retoqu par le responsable local qui avait instruction  partir de 43 de ne recruter que des gens de + 18 ans.
> Ce point est largement document et n'est pas contest.
> Le allgation de seedbarrett son non seulement mensongres mais  la limite diffamatoire.
> 
> Il a t en Algrie, car il a t un des deux seuls dputs avec Pierre Clostermann (ex de la RAF pendant la 2GM, l'auteur du "Grand Cirque") a ne pas utiliser son mandat pour chapper  ses obligations militaires alors que la loi lui permettait.
> L bas, il a trait les terroriste du FLN  peu prs comme ils le mritaient.


Faire l'apologie de crime contre l'humanit c'est mieux que de faire de la diffamation sur un vieux raciste ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Qu'il soit sympathisant des ides, peut tre, surement je dirai... mais accuser les Le Pen de maux qu'ils n'ont pas fait leur jeu, en les victimisant.

----------


## Franois M.

> Faire l'apologie de crime contre l'humanit c'est mieux que de faire de la diffamation sur un vieux raciste ?


 JMLP n'a jamais t condamn pour apologie de crime contre l'humanit mais pour apologie de crime de guerre et contestation de crime contre l'humanit. 
Mais j'ai remarqu que tu n'es pas  une approximation prs; a a l'air d'tre un peu la coutume ici de toute vidence.

----------


## Gunny

> JMLP n'a jamais t condamn pour apologie de crime contre l'humanit mais pour apologie de crime de guerre et contestation de crime contre l'humanit. 
> Mais j'ai remarqu que tu n'es pas  une approximation prs; a a l'air d'tre un peu la coutume ici de toute vidence.


Tout  fait, il n'a pas t condamn  une chose rpugnante mais deux.

----------


## Franois M.

> Tout  fait, il n'a pas t condamn  une chose rpugnante mais deux.


Il a t condamn pour dlit d'opinion; c'est habituel dans les pays o rgne l'abject totalitarisme progressiste.

----------


## Invit

> JMLP n'a jamais t condamn pour apologie de crime contre l'humanit mais pour apologie de crime de guerre et contestation de crime contre l'humanit. 
> Mais j'ai remarqu que tu n'es pas  une approximation prs; a a l'air d'tre un peu la coutume ici de toute vidence.


Je parlais de toi en fait

A cause de cette phrase 




> L bas, il a trait les terroriste du FLN  peu prs comme ils le mritaient.


O tu sous entends clairement qu'on peut faire subir toutes les pires atrocits  un homme car il appartient  une certaine catgorie, les terroristes dans ton cas.

Penser comme cela est assez dangereux et prouve que les extrmistes de tous bords sont des tars. 

Si on a invent la justice c'est pas pour rien, elle n'est pas parfaite mais pas pour a qu'on doit se faire justice soit mme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L bas, il a trait les terroriste du FLN  peu prs comme ils le mritaient.


Ce que tu appelles "terroristes du FLN", en France, entre 39 et 45, on les appelait "rsistants".  ::aie::

----------


## seedbarrett

> Si on a invent la justice c'est pas pour rien, elle n'est pas parfaite mais pas pour a qu'on doit se faire justice soit mme.


C'est dingue le vendredi, on se retrouve d'accord avec les pires trolls

----------


## Invit

> C'est dingue le vendredi, on se retrouve d'accord avec les pires trolls


Je ne suis pas un troll mais bon. Je suis juste ouvert d'esprit pas comme certains  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce que tu appelles "terroristes du FLN", en France, entre 39 et 45, on les appelait "rsistants".


Mon grand pre qui tait rsistant, n'a jamais gorg et tortur des femmes et des enfants au contraire du FLN (je vous pargne les dtails), et je ne connais pas de groupes de rsistants qui pratiquait ce genre de mthode. Ni assassin ceux qui ne payait pas l'impt rvolutionnaire. Il ne posait pas de bonnes dans les botes de nuit civiles. Ce sont des comparaisons ignobles faite par la gauche au service de Moscou, qui s'est trouv l un rgime ami  peu de frais , la mme gauche qui donnait des valises de billets pour payer ces mmes tueurs du FLN.

Aprs la guerre, les rsistants ont rtablit une rpublique civile avec un programme prcis, le FLN a commenc par tuer tous les membres du MNA puis a organis un coup d'tat pour mettre Boumdienne au pouvoir, un sinistre petit dictateur digne des pays de l'est, dirig par des militaires corrompus aligns sur Moscou.

Le FLN est un rgime terroriste et mafieux et les gauchistes l'ont soutenu sur ordre, aujourd'hui ils jouent les petits saints alors qu'ils ont du sang sur les mains. Cela ne surprendra personne.

La seule bonne chose dans l'affaire est de s'tre dbarrass de ce boulet qu'tait l'Algrie.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mon grand pre qui tait rsistant, n'a jamais gorg et tortur des femmes et des enfants au contraire du FLN (je vous pargne les dtails), et je ne connais pas de groupes de rsistants qui pratiquait ce genre de mthode. Ni assassin ceux qui ne payait pas l'impt rvolutionnaire. Il ne posait pas de bonnes dans les botes de nuit civiles. Ce sont des comparaisons ignobles faite par la gauche au service de Moscou, qui s'est trouv l un rgime ami  peu de frais , la mme gauche qui donnait des valises de billets pour payer ces mmes tueurs du FLN.


Ca ne justifie en rien la torture de prisonniers... Sans compter que a ne sert  rien, en plus,  part peut tre dfouler le tordu qui les ralise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mon grand pre qui tait rsistant, n'a jamais gorg et tortur des femmes et des enfants au contraire du FLN (je vous pargne les dtails), et je ne connais pas de groupes de rsistants qui pratiquait ce genre de mthode. Ni assassin ceux qui ne payait pas l'impt rvolutionnaire. Il ne posait pas de bonnes dans les botes de nuit civiles. Ce sont des comparaisons ignobles faite par la gauche au service de Moscou, qui s'est trouv l un rgime ami  peu de frais , la mme gauche qui donnait des valises de billets pour payer ces mmes tueurs du FLN.
> 
> Aprs la guerre, les rsistants ont rtablit une rpublique civile avec un programme prcis, le FLN a commenc par tuer tous les membres du MNA puis a organis un coup d'tat pour mettre Boumdienne au pouvoir, un sinistre petit dictateur digne des pays de l'est, dirig par des militaires corrompus aligns sur Moscou.
> 
> Le FLN est un rgime terroriste et mafieux et les gauchistes l'ont soutenu sur ordre, aujourd'hui ils jouent les petits saints alors qu'ils ont du sang sur les mains. Cela ne surprendra personne.
> 
> La seule bonne chose dans l'affaire est de s'tre dbarrass de ce boulet qu'tait l'Algrie.


Ton grand-pre, peut-tre, mais est-ce que tu peux certifi que a n'a pas t du tout le cas ?
Ensuite,  la libration, des exactions, il y en a eu. On n'en parle pas, parce que a fait mauvais genre, et que c'est le genre de chose que l'on prfre mettre dans une petite boite, la fermer  clef et perdre la clef.

Je ne dis pas que le FLN est n'a fait que des trucs biens, loin de l, mais que ce qu'ils ont fait n'est que la rsultante des faits commis par les colons  leur encontre, et que la riposte des franais a t l'exacte contraire de ce qu'il aurait fallu faire. Quand on se conduit comme des salauds, il ne faut pas s'attendre  tre trait autrement.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ce que tu appelles "terroristes du FLN", en France, entre 39 et 45, on les appelait "rsistants".



On ne vois pas vraiment le rapport,  moins d'affirmer que la conqute de l'Algrie tait illgitime, ce qui relve du pur dlire anticolonialiste;une opinion qui n'est, quand  elle et malheureusement, pas pnalise.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ca ne justifie en rien la torture de prisonniers... Sans compter que a ne sert  rien, en plus,  part peut tre dfouler le tordu qui les ralise.


C'est du FLN que tu  parles ? Si oui, je suis d'accord.

----------


## Franois M.

> La seule bonne chose dans l'affaire est de s'tre dbarrass de ce boulet qu'tait l'Algrie.


C'eut t une bonne chose si et seulement si  on n'avait pas laiss une proportion non ngligeable de ses habitants immigrer en France; l on a la double peine suite  l'ignominie giscardienne du regroupement familial (aggrav par la suite, il est vrai).

----------


## Invit

> C'eut t une bonne chose si et seulement si  on n'avait pas laiss une proportion non ngligeable de ses habitants immigrer en France; l on a la double peine suite  l'ignominie giscardienne du regroupement familial (aggrav par la suite, il est vrai).


Je prfre des immigrs que des gens comme toi perso.

Si le grand remplacement c'est remplacer des gens comme toi par eux, vivement que a s'acclre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vraisemblablement organiser une "primaire populaire" a ne fonctionne pas, les gros partis de gauche ne souhaitent pas y tre li, et les petits partis ne sont pas invits.
Anne Hidalgo tacle la Primaire Populaire qui "peut retirer" son nom



> Ils peuvent retirer mon nom de leur liste de candidats, a dclar la socialiste. *Je sais quils ne le feront pas puisquils ont dj rpondu  Yannick Jadot et Jean-Luc Mlenchon*, a-t-elle ajout, mais, comme ses deux rivaux  gauche, elle ne tiendra aucun compte des rsultats de cette primaire.


C'est une union des gauches sans LFI, PS, EELV, NPA, LO, PCF. C'est plutt cocasse.
Mais bon il y a peut-tre Anna Agueb-Porterie, Pierre Larrouturou, Charlotte Marchandise et Christiane Taubira.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ils disent qu Ils n en tiendront pas compte, mais a va dpendre du nombre de votants... et de la personne choisie.

Encore quelques appels  voter que j ai vu... collectif d artiste et aujourd'hui un mail de je sais plus quelle association.

Met 1 million de votants et tous les candidats feront les beaux pour rcuprer cette manne. 

En tout cas on avance toujours pas dans la bonne direction... 


Rejoins moi ou va crever... la vision de rassemblement de la gauche


Finalement... vivement mai que ces 3 guignols aillent prendre leur retraite.

Mlenchon sera trop vieux, Je doute que hidlago se relve et jadot je sais pas trop.

Les 3 minables...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On ne vois pas vraiment le rapport,  moins d'affirmer que la conqute de l'Algrie tait illgitime, ce qui relve du pur dlire anticolonialiste;une opinion qui n'est, quand  elle et malheureusement, pas pnalise.


Qu'est-ce qu'il peut y avoir de lgitime dans le fait d'envahir un territoire par la force et de s'y maintenir contre vents et mare et de soumettre la population ?  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Finalement... vivement mai que ces 3 guignols aillent prendre leur retraite.


Avec le PS et EELV le problme ce n'est pas le candidat c'est le parti.
Hamon tait une anomalie, le PS ne reprsentera plus jamais quelqu'un d'intressant et c'est pareil pour EELV.
Par contre LFI pourrait probablement trouver une personne plus prsidentiable pour remplacer Mlenchon.




> Je doute que hidlago se relve


Le PS change systmatiquement de candidat non ?
a a fait Sgolne, Hollande, Hamon, Hidalgo, il me semble. Donc a devrait continuer comme a.




> Les 3 minables...


Ce n'est pas de leur faute, ce n'est pas comme a qu'on fait une alliance entre partis.
Pourquoi ils devraient se soumettre  un groupe qui apparait de nulle part ?

De toute faon c'est trop tard, Jadot ne risque pas de dire "je me retire et je vous conseil de voter LFI".
Les partis de gauche devraient surtout se demander pourquoi ils attirent de moins en moins d'lecteurs ?

D'aprs les sondages les 4 favoris sont de droite :
- LREM
- LR
- RN
- Reconqute

Ou alors peut-tre que les sondages essaient de manipuler le peuple, parce qu'aujourd'hui si on fait la somme des scores des diffrents partis de gauche, on arrive pas loin du score du RN.
C'est dingue quand mme, avant plus de gens votaient  gauche, pourquoi ils ont arrts ?

PRSIDENTIELLE 2022 : EMMANUEL MACRON EN TTE, VALRIE PCRESSE AU COUDE--COUDE AVEC MARINE LE PEN



> 


 ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse3::  Oh pure si le PCF bat le PS, les communistes vont tre content  ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse3:: 

Les score d'Hidalgo et Taubira me semblent tre gonfls.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que je trouve le plus regrettable dans cette histoire, c'est que le seul qui avait un discours socialiste se soit finalement senti oblig d'abandonner. Je parle de Montebourg.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un cologiste centriste qui se prsente :
Jean-Marc Governatori candidat  llection prsidentielle malgr sa dfaite  la primaire cologiste



> Candidat  llection prsidentielle, malgr sa lourde dfaite lors de la primaire des cologistes et son engagement  soutenir le gagnant du processus interne. Jean-Marc Governatori, candidat qui avait recueilli 2, 35 %  la primaire des cologistes en septembre 2021, a annonc vendredi 21 janvier dans un communiqu quil est candidat  la prsidentielle face   *la dsunion incroyable de la gauche*  et  la stratgie de Yannick Jadot et Europe Ecologie-Les Verts, qui plombent lcologie politique .

----------


## pmithrandir

Autre point.. 
Je pense que la pression de la base va monter fortement aprs le rsultat.

En effet, les lecteurs de gauche veulent avant tout que la gauche gagne. La vraie ou la fausse... ca sera toujours mieux que Macron.


Et les discours de rejet et de diffrence ne tiennent pas 2 minutes quand on prsente l alternative probable... Pcresse ou Macron.

De mme, il y a peu de gens qui pensent que la politique consiste encore  construire un programme entre soit, et d attendre de convaincre 50% de la population qu on a raison...

----------


## Gunny

J'ai ri il y a peu en lisant les commentaires d'un post de Mlenchon. J'ai vu plusieurs commentaires disant que tel ou tel parti de gauche avait piqu des ides  LFI. Les mecs... Vous tes tous de gauche... Vous avez  95% les mmes valeurs et les mmes ides...

----------


## pmithrandir

C est bien ca.

T  l impression que le plus important pour eux c est le culte du chef et pas la politique mise en place.

Il y a 2 candidats de droite cette fois ci... C est le moment d en profiter pourtant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous tes tous de gauche... Vous avez  95% les mmes valeurs et les mmes ides...


C'est faux.
Il y a plus de diffrence que a, par exemple il arrive  LFI de critiquer un peu l'UE, chose qui n'arrive jamais au PS ni chez EELV.
Si, si, il y a des diffrences entre les programmes des listes de gauche pour les europennes



> Deux camps sur les institutions et la construction europenne
> Cest une question plus idologique, et donc plus clivante : quelle attitude adopter face au fonctionnement mme de lUnion europenne ? Sur ce thme, la France Insoumise est la plus offensive. Ds les premires lignes de son programme, la liste mene par *Manon Aubry propose de sortir des traits europens et prne le droit  la dsobissance nationale aux rgles europennes*. Le PCF est sur la mme ligne, mais se montre plus pragmatique : Il ny a pas  attendre que soient cres les conditions dune rengociation, est-il crit dans le programme. 
> 
> EELV, Gnration.s et Place publique-PS veulent,  loppos, approfondir la construction europenne. La liste de Yannick Jadot veut aboutir  une dmocratie parlementaire avec un Parlement europen ayant linitiative lgislative et un Snat europen qui reprsentera les tats. Comme Gnration.s, EELV propose de passer par une Assemble constituante.
> 
> Vis--vis des fonctionnaires europens, cest aussi une question de degr. Les Insoumis veulent que les eurodputs puissent tre destitus par rfrendum, et que la Commission europenne puisse tre renverse via une motion de censure. Par comparaison, la liste de Raphal Glucksmann prvoit aussi de pouvoir destituer un commissaire europen, mais en confiant ce droit au Parlement. 
> 
> Dernire ligne de fracture, qui suit la mme logique : la dfense europenne. *La France insoumise refuse lEurope de la dfense"*, le PCF est sur la mme ligne. Dans leur programme, EELV et Gnration.s proposent, au contraire, de crer une arme europenne commune. Pour Place publique-PS, la liste dit sinscrire dans la perspective dune dfense europenne, mais propose dabord de faire adopter un livre blanc europen sur la dfense et la scurit.





> Il y a 2 candidats de droite cette fois ci...


En fait il y en a 4 :
- Macron
- Pcresse
- Zemmour
- Lepen
Et les 4 sont loin devant le premier parti de gauche. (d'aprs les sondages)




> C est le moment d en profiter pourtant...


Mme si les 6 partis NPA, LO, PCF, PS, EELV, LFI s'alliaient pour proposer une candidature commune, elle n'arriverait peut-tre pas au second tour. ( moins que les sondages sous estiment les partis de gauche)
De toute faon il y a trop de diffrences entre ces partis (bon  la limite le PS est idologiquement proche d'EELV alors qu'LFI est idologiquement proche du PCF) et c'est trop tard, c'est pas 4 mois avant l'lection que tu bricoles un truc.

5 ans de Macron ou Pcresse, a va peut-tre motiver les partis de gauche  faire un front populaire pour 2027.
Aprs on a pas  l'abris d'une surprise peut-tre que ni Macron, ni Pcresse ne prendra le pouvoir.
Ou peut-tre que Macron va trouver une solution pour garder le pouvoir sans lection.

==========
Il y a un gars qui se fait passer pour quelqu'un de gauche depuis des annes qui recherche un job :
Manuel Valls assure qu'il "peut travailler avec Emmanuel Macron ou Valrie Pcresse"



> Interrog sur son futures aspirations dans la sphre publique, Manuel Valls ne prend pas parti pour un seul camp. "*Je peux travailler avec Emmanuel Macron ou Valrie Pcresse*". "C'est pas une demande de responsabilit, mais parce que je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de faire travailler des gens qui sur l'essentiel sont d'accord : avenir de la France, lutte contre les extrmes, construction europenne, rchauffement climatique. Il n'y a pas d'autres solutions, parce que nous avons besoin de rassembler les Franais", a t-il soutenu.


De quoi il parle quand il dit qu'il faudrait rassembler les Franais autour de personnalit politiques qui sont d'accord sur l'essentiel ? Il veut faire une fusion PS/LR/LREM ?

----------


## foetus

> Aprs on a pas  l'abris d'une surprise peut-tre que ni Macron, ni Pcresse ne prendra le pouvoir.
> Ou peut-tre que Macron va trouver une solution pour garder le pouvoir sans lection.


 ::whistle::  E. Macron ne se prsente pas pour un second mandat  ::whistle::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu.

Je diffrencie ce que j appelle la droite conomique. Macron et Pcresse

Et la droite nationaliste, extrme droite selon moi.

Je pense que l quivalent de cette dernire est plutt poutou et lutte ouvrire que Mlenchon.

On a donc 2 candidats de droite, de parti de gouvernements si tu prfres.

Le RN reste un parti de contestation et  de rejet, pas de construction.
Comme zemmour, Je pense que le pen serait en fait bien ennuye de remporter la prsidentielle. Parce que a veut dire se mettre au travail et faire des choses.

Bien loin de leur position de rente familiale actuelle qui leur permet de collectionner les mandats lectifs et de ne pas avoir beaucoup de travail et de responsabilit en retour

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je diffrencie ce que j appelle la droite conomique. Macron et Pcresse


Dans ce cas il y a la gauche et l'extrme gauche.
 l'extrme il y a NPA, LO, PCF, LFI.
L'alliance PS + EELV est moins forte que LFI seul.
Donc arrter de rver d'une alliance des gauches.




> Le RN reste un parti de contestation et  de rejet, pas de construction.


a c'est de l'anti nationalisme primaire.
 mon avis l dedans : 144 engagements prsidentiels on trouve des ides plus constructives que du ct PS/LR/LREM.
Rien que pour la 115 a vaut le coup  ::ptdr:: 

Si on regarde un chapitre par exemple :



> ENVIRONNEMENT ET TRANSITION NERGTIQUE : LA FRANCE DOIT VISER LEXCELLENCE
> 131 *Pour prserver lenvironnement, rompre avec le modle conomique fond sur la mondialisation sauvage* des changes et le dumping social, sanitaire et environnemental; la vritable cologie consiste  produire et consommer au plus prs et retraiter sur place.132 *Afin de lutter contre la prcarit nergtique et agir directement sur le pouvoir dachat des Franais, faire de lisolation de lhabitat une priorit budgtaire du quinquennat*, parce que lnergie la moins chre est celle que lon ne consomme pas.133 *Dvelopper massivement les filires franaises des nergies renouvelables* (solaire, biogaz, bois) grce  un protectionnisme intelligent, au patriotisme conomique,  linvestissement public et priv et aux commandes dEDF. Dcrter un moratoire immdiat sur lolien.134 *Pour maintenir, moderniser et scuriser la filire nuclaire franaise*, engager le Grand Carnage, et garder le contrle de ltat sur EDF, en lui redonnant une vritable mission de service public. Refuser la fermeture de la centrale de Fessenheim.135 *Soutenir une filire franaise de lhydrogne (nergie propre)*, par un appui de ltat en matire de recherche et dveloppement, afin de rduire notre dpendance au ptrole.136 *Interdire lexploitation du gaz de schiste*, tant que des conditions satisfaisantes en matire denvironnement, de scurit et de sant ne seront pas runies, et appliquer le principe de prcaution en interdisant les OGM.137 *Faire de la protection animale une priorit nationale. Dfendre le bien-tre des animaux* en interdisant labattage sans tourdissement pralable et en remplaant le plus possible les exprimentations animales. Refuser le modle des fermes-usines, du type  ferme des 1000 vaches .


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant l dedans.

Il y a des propositions qui sonnent bien :



> 1 Retrouver notre libert et la matrise de notre destin en restituant au peuple franais sa souverainet (montaire, lgislative, territoriale, conomique). Pour cela, une ngociation sera engage avec nos partenaires europens suivie d*un rfrendum sur notre appartenance  lUnion europenne*. Lobjectif est de parvenir  un projet europen respectueux de lindpendance de la France, des souverainets nationales et qui serve les intrts des peuples.
> 2 Organiser un rfrendum en vue de rviser la Constitution et conditionner toute rvision future de la Constitution  un rfrendum. largir le champ dapplication de larticle 11 de la Constitution.
> 3 Permettre la reprsentation de tous les Franais par le scrutin proportionnel  toutes les lections.  lAssemble nationale, la proportionnelle sera intgrale avec une prime majoritaire de 30 % des siges pour la liste arrive en tte et un seuil de 5 % des suffrages pour obtenir des lus.
> 4 Abaisser le nombre de dputs  300 (contre 577 aujourdhui) et le nombre de snateurs  200 (contre 348 aujourdhui).
> 5 Crer un vritable rfrendum dinitiative populaire, sur proposition dau moins 500000 lecteurs
> 7 Garantir la libert dexpression et les liberts numriques par leur inscription dans les liberts fondamentales protges par la Constitution, tout en renforant la lutte contre le cyber-djihadisme et la pdo-criminalit. En parallle, simplifier pour ceux qui en sont victimes les procdures visant  faire reconnatre la diffamation ou linjure.
> 23 Augmenter le nombre de postes de magistrats, notamment par un recrutement au tour extrieur. Afin de rompre avec la culture du laxisme, supprimer lcole Nationale de la Magistrature et crer une filire de formation commune aux carrires judiciaires (avec des coles dapplication)
> 34 Mettre en place un plan de r-industrialisation dans le cadre dune coopration associant lindustrie et ltat-stratge pour privilgier lconomie relle face  la finance spculative.
> 35 Soutenir les entreprises franaises face  la concurrence internationale dloyale par la mise en place dun protectionnisme intelligent et le rtablissement


De toute faon a ne peut pas tre pire que le PS/LR/LREM.
Si Zemmour n'tait pas candidat, le RN serait probablement en tte des sondages. Le LR est a galit avec le RN, alors que le RN est affaiblit par Reconqute.
Le parti ne fait plus peur, il s'est compltement normalis.
Il ne doit plus rester que les francs maons qui sont terroriss par ce parti.




> ne pas avoir beaucoup de travail et de responsabilit en retour


Mettez en place le scrutin proportionnel  toutes les lections et ils auront des responsabilits.

Quand le RN arrive en tte au second tour d'une lection tous les partis s'allient contre lui.
a peut faire PS+LREM, PS+LR, LR+LREM, LR+EELV, ou n'importe quoi. (il y a mme eu LFI+RN)




> E. Macron ne se prsente pas pour un second mandat


Ce serait bien, LREM mourrait probablement par la mme occasion.

Il y a un truc pas normal, pourquoi LREM ferait un gros score  la prsidentielle, alors qu'aux dpartementales et aux rgionales il ne reprsente rien ?
Rsultats des lections rgionales : pourquoi LREM n'arrive pas  s'implanter localement



> Le mouvement d'Emmanuel Macron ne dcroche aucune rgion mtropolitaine. Pire, il a t relgu  l'arrire-plan pour ce second tour des lections rgionales et dpartementales, chouant  jouer le rle d'arbitre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le RN au pouvoir, aurait le plus grand mal  appliquer son programme.

Pour plusieurs raisons


La premire, le programme est de gauche pour l conomie et l cologie... avec des lus issus de la droite. 
La seconde c est qu il n est pas plus applicable que les autres en l etat. Au mieux a donne une ide des objectifs.
Enfin, pour travailler il faut s appuyer en France sur des fonctionnaires d tats, qui bossent pour ou contre toi. a a toujours t une difficult de la gauche qui devait travailler contre cette lite. Le RN sera encore moins bien reu.


Mais encore une fois, Je pense que le RN est trs bien dans la place qu il occupe aujourd'hui. Tous ses cadres ont un ou plusieurs mandats lectifs issus de la proportionnelle... grce  l Europe souvent.
Les promesses sont faciles, les mettre en oeuvre un tantinet plus complexe... et ils s affranchissent de cette difficult.

Et on voit aussi que leur lectorat est vite capte par d autres orateurs. Si Zemmour fonctionne si bien, c est au dpend du FN, peu des autres partis.



Pour le poids de la gauche, Je pense que l union aiderait.

Aujourd'hui on a 4 et 3 et 11 et 2% d intention de vote. Soit 20%.

Mais les 4 passent plus de temps  se tirer dans les pattes et  montrer les faiblesses des autres... qu ils se sabordent.

Mets un seul candidat avec une quipe et d un seul coup l ennemi sera Macron ou Pcresse. Des moyens bien plus efficace de peser et de montrer les diffrences de monde. 
Le foss est bien sur plus grand avec lrem ou lr qu entre les partis de gauche. Donc a permet de mener une campagne efficace. La on pateauge

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le RN au pouvoir, aurait le plus grand mal  appliquer son programme.


Voil. Donc pourquoi vous avez peur ?
Le RN ne peut rien faire de mal.

Il faut comprendre que la vritable menace c'est Macron et Pcresse. (Zemmour n'a aucune chance d'atteindre le second tour, donc il ne compte pas)




> Pour le poids de la gauche, Je pense que l union aiderait.
> Aujourd'hui on a 4 et 3 et 11 et 2% d intention de vote. Soit 20%.


Il ne peut pas y avoir d'union, c'est impossible.
Et 20% c'est un peu prs le score du RN.

Il y a eu bonne nouvelle quand mme :
Aymeric Caron rejoint Jean-Luc Mlenchon : "Sa candidature est la seule  tre porteuse d'espoir"



> *Depuis une vingtaine d'annes, Europe Ecologie-Les Verts s'est embourb dans d'innombrables compromissions politiques, notamment avec le PS. Les Verts manquent encore de radicalit.* Pour contrer cela, nous avions lanc notre parti, la Rvolution cologique pour le vivant (REV), il y a quatre ans, pour apporter un contre-discours  EELV. Aujourd'hui, nous constatons de nombreuses convergences avec le programme de L'Avenir en commun. *Sur la ncessit d'une cologie antilibrale et sur la rupture avec la Ve Rpublique*, nous nous retrouvons. Le camp de la gauche et des cologistes est un champ de ruines. La candidature de Jean-Luc Mlenchon est la seule  tre porteuse d'espoir. Pour baisser le CO2, pour enrayer la perte de la biodiversit, on ne peut plus tergiverser : l'urgence, c'est maintenant.


a c'est l'esprit : "On ne veut rien avoir  faire avec ces connards du PS et d'EELV" !
Le PS et EELV sont idologiquement trs proche d'LREM. C'est donc de la merde.

=======
Le PS loue des salles beaucoup trop grandes, il devrait mieux grer son budget de campagne.
En meeting  Aubervilliers, Hidalgo veut "tenir bon" malgr les chaises vides



> Vaille que vaille. prouve par les mauvais sondages et le feuilleton de la primaire populaire, la candidate PS Anne Hidalgo poursuit sa campagne tant bien que mal. Elle tait ce samedi 22 janvier  Aubervilliers, dans la banlieue nord-est de Paris en Seine-Saint-Denis (93) pour son premier grand meeting parisien.
> 
> Devant elle, la foule ne remplit pas la salle. Environ 700 personnes pour prs de 1200 places, selon les calculs de notre reporter sur place.

----------


## escartefigue

> Le RN ne peut rien faire de mal.


Le RN, a dj montr de quoi il tait capable : les quelques communes o le RN a pris le pouvoir l'ont pay cash.
Il suffit de voir ce qu'il s'est pass  Vitrolles par exemple pour s'en convaincre.

Observons galement dans les pays o les "nationalistes" sont au pouvoir : corruption et clientlisme pousss  leur paroxysme, arrestations arbitraires, justice et presse museles, mort de la culture.
Regardons aussi quels sont les politiciens que la fille Le Pen soutient : Poutine, Trump, Orbn... Ca en dit long sur les vritables penses de l'extrme droite franaise !

Je rappelle encore une fois que le FN, devenu RN, a toujours eu des relations privilgies avec les ngationnistes (d'ailleurs, Bruno Gollnisch et Jean Franois Jalkh sont toujours membres du RN alors qu'ils ont tous les deux t accuss pour propos et crits ngationnistes)
Bien aprs le dpart du pre Le Pen du commandement du parti, les relations de la fille le Pen avec Alain Soral, condamn pour antismitisme, ont continu. 

Bref, la fille Le Pen ne vaut pas mieux que son pre, elle est juste un peu plus habile que son aeul pour faire croire aux nafs que son parti est normal.
Il n'en est videmment rien.

----------


## Franois M.

> Le RN, a dj montr de quoi il tait capable : les quelques communes o le RN a pris le pouvoir l'ont pay cash.


Mort de rire; quand on voit la situation catastrophiques de villes o le PS est au pouvoir ....




> Il suffit de voir ce qu'il s'est pass  Vitrolles par exemple pour s'en convaincre.


Il suffit de voir ce qui se passe  Paris, Nantes, Rennes, pour s'en convaincre.




> Observons galement dans les pays o les "nationalistes" sont au pouvoir : corruption et clientlisme pousss  leur paroxysme, arrestations arbitraires, justice et presse museles, mort de la culture.


Venezuela ? Nicaragua ?
Et bien pas l"'ombre d'une source; juste les affirmations du gauchard haineux (plonasme).
On note aussi que le gauchard haineux est pour une culture officielle pilote par l'tat.





> Regardons aussi quels sont les politiciens que la fille Le Pen soutient : Poutine, Trump, Orbn... Ca en dit long sur les vritables penses de l'extrme droite franaise !


Regardons tous les politciens que soutient le pre Mlenchon : Maduro aprs Chavez, Ortega;  Ca en dit long sur les vritables penses de l'extrme gauche franaise !





> Je rappelle encore une fois que le FN, devenu RN, a toujours eu des relations privilgies avec les ngationnistes (d'ailleurs, Bruno Gollnisch et Jean Franois Jalkh sont toujours membres du RN alors qu'ils ont tous les deux t accuss pour propos et crits ngationnistes)


Gollinish n'a jamais t condamn pour ngationnisme (la seule condamnation t casse par la  CC ); mais on sait que le gauchard ne peut faire prosprer ses ides nausabondes que par le mensonge, la falsification et la cration de dlits d'opinions.




> Bien aprs le dpart du pre Le Pen du commandement du parti, les relations de la fille le Pen avec Alain Soral, condamn pour antismitisme, ont continu.


Source ?




> Bref, la fille Le Pen ne vaut pas mieux que son pre


Elle vaut moins : JMLP n'aurait jamais approuv les dlires socio-conomiques de gauche de sa fille.

----------


## ddoumeche

> E. Macron ne se prsente pas pour un second mandat


Macron est un mgalomane narcissique, il se prsentera forcment.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bon, c'est fait, la primaire populaire a russi son pari, 470 000 personnes inscrites.
Pour un systme lanc sans moyens et sans parti, c'est pas si mal je pense.

Ce qui est intressant, c'est ce qui se passe autour.

Ce week end, on a eu un boost norme des tweets sur mlenchon (#jevotemlenchon) sur twitter. Le propos tait a peu prs toujours le mme : 
 - Mchante primaire qui veut forcer les candidats
 - Mchantes primaire orgnise par des Macronistes
 - Mchante primaire au service de Taubira.

L'alternative affiche tant le refus de ce systme, la dfiance sur le systme de vote (on retrouve des envole de trump la dedans) et la solution ultime, mobiliser la vraie gauche derrire le candidat unique JLM, seul  avoir des ides de gauche selon ses soutiens.

Pour ma part, je suis bien dsol de cette sgrgation mentale. Pour moi, tout comme la droite va de l'UDI a Ciotti, avec tout le grand cart que cela peut signifier, la gauche va du PC aux radicaux, EELV et le PS. Certains ont des ides plus ou moins drastiques, la vision de l'Europe n'est pas la mme, en particulier sur la stratgie pour mettre en place une politique de gauche, mais globalement, tous ces partis pronent un meilleur service public, une meilleure redistribution des richesses, etc... 

Il y a juste sur les allis futurs ou je pense que ca coincera plus, Mlenchon voulant se rapprocher de la russie et de la chine en sloignant des USA, quand d'autres candidats sont  lextrme inverse.
Mais la politique trangre de la France, ca n'a jamais t un sujet de prsidentielle je pense.


J'attends de voir quel camp va lancer des appels du pieds  l'autre en proposant un programme d'union, et non pas l'union sous un programme.

----------


## Franois M.

> Macron est un mgalomane narcissique, il se prsentera forcment.


Sauf si il est sur de perdre; son go y survivrait difficilement.

----------


## Franois M.

> Bon, c'est fait, la primaire populaire a russi son pari, 470 000 personnes inscrites.
> Pour un systme lanc sans moyens .


On a parl de 710 000  de dons dont la provenance est largement inconnue; on a pas la mme dfinition de "sans moyens".

----------


## pmithrandir

> On a parl de 710 000  de dons dont la provenance est largement inconnue; on a pas la mme dfinition de "sans moyens".


https://primairepopulaire.fr/transparence/

Y a la liste des donateurs au dessus de 200 euros. J'ai parcourus, mais pas en dtail.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce week end, on a eu un boost norme des tweets sur mlenchon (#jevotemlenchon) sur twitter.


Il y avait aussi #poutou qui tait trs haut dans les tendances.




> Mchante primaire


J'en ai vu des tweets #JeVoteMelenchon, mais j'ai pas vu de critique de la primaire populaire.
Par contre on retrouve un peu le mme champ lexical que dans la primaire populaire :





> Pour moi, tout comme la droite va de l'UDI a Ciotti


Le PS aussi va d'un extrme  un autre, c'est pas un truc propre  LR
Il y a plus de diffrence entre LFI et le PS, qu'entre LR et LREM, ou LR et Reconqute.




> J'attends de voir quel camp va lancer des appels du pieds  l'autre en proposant un programme d'union


Tu vas attendre longtemps.  :;): 

Zemmour essaie de runir les droites.
 Union des droites  : ce que Zemmour a en tte



> Mais pour Eric Zemmour , qui se retrouve distanc par Marine Le Pen depuis le dbut de l'anne, l'intention va bien au-del. S'il dbauche des personnalits certes de second plan, au RN et  LR (Guillaume Peltier), c'est pour tenter de prcipiter et de s'approprier une opration prpare depuis plusieurs annes en coulisse, l'union des droites.


Ils essaient d'attirer des lecteurs LR, LREM, RN.




> il se prsentera forcment.


On ne sait jamais, il pourrait dcider de faire comme Hollande.
Il pourrait aussi trouver une solution pour rester au pouvoir sans organiser d'lections.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il pourrait aussi trouver une solution pour rester au pouvoir sans organiser d'lections.


Elucubrations habituelles non argumentes; il va faire appel  l'arme ?

----------


## Franois M.

> https://primairepopulaire.fr/transparence/
> 
> Y a la liste des donateurs au dessus de 200 euros. J'ai parcourus, mais pas en dtail.



Comme ce machin est un objet juridique non identifi (ni parti politique, ni institut de sondage, ni association de financement de candidat ...) ils ne sont pas soumis aux mme contrles; il faudrait donc faire confiance aux donnes qu'il communique ?  Hum ....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi, tout comme la droite va de l'UDI a Ciotti, avec tout le grand cart que cela peut signifier, la gauche va du PC aux radicaux, EELV et le PS.


Et tu situes o LREM ? 

Pour moi, la droite va du PS  Zemmour, en passant par EELV et LREM. Et Ciotti n'est pas trs loign du RN.
La gauche est rduite  LFI et PCF


Le reste, ce sont des extrmistes (NPA, LO, RN, DLF, UPR)

----------


## Franois M.

> Et tu situes o LREM ? 
> 
> Pour moi, la droite va du PS  Zemmour, en passant par EELV et LREM. Et Ciotti n'est pas trs loign du RN.


Curieux ce strabisme politique.

La gauche va de EELV (pour son aile droite, ce qui exclue les Rousseau et consorts)  Macron.
La droite va LR (aile droite) )  Reconqute.

Lextrme gauche se compose de LFI et les deux autre (NPA & LO) , et de l'aile gauche de EELV (mlange dltre auquel on peut additionner Gne & Rations).
le PCF est dans une sorte de no man's land entre gauche et extrme gauche (dans la version actuelle il reste rpublicain contrairement  LFI de ce fait il ne peut tre catalogu dextrme gauche).

Ceci est bien sur purement conventionnel, car la socit franaise s'est tellement gauchis au fur et  mesure de son dlitement que dans un pays normal & civilis, personne ne considrerait srieusement LR comme tant de droite (sauf peut tre sa frange la moins centriste : Ciotti & Wauquiez pour faire cours).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le reste, ce sont des extrmistes (NPA, LO, RN, DLF, UPR)


Il n'y a rien d'extrme chez l'UPR, c'est un parti class en divers.
Je n'ai jamais vu l'UPR tre class  l'extrme de quoi que ce soit. Cela dit "extrme centre" a sonne bien.

De toute faon en politique "extrme" ne veut rien dire, il sert juste  discrditer.
Est-ce que les gens du NPA disent tre d'extrme gauche ?
Est-ce que les gens de LO disent tre d'extrme gauche ?
Est-ce que les gens du PCF disent tre d'extrme gauche ?

De toute faon "Gauche" et "Droite" sont des concepts dprcis qui ne correspondent  rien depuis trs longtemps.
Des 2 cts ce sont des libraux, pro libre change, pro mondialisme, pro UE.




> car la socit franaise s'est tellement gauchis


Selon la dfinition de "gauche" qu'on utilise, c'est un peu vrai.
J'avais un prof d'anglais qui tait catalogu  gauche au Royaume-Uni et  droite en France. Alors qu'il tenait le mme discours.
Le RN serait considr comme un parti de gauche en isral. (parce que l-bas tout est plus  droite)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et tu situes o LREM ? 
> 
> Pour moi, la droite va du PS  Zemmour, en passant par EELV et LREM. Et Ciotti n'est pas trs loign du RN.
> La gauche est rduite  LFI et PCF
> 
> 
> Le reste, ce sont des extrmistes (NPA, LO, RN, DLF, UPR)


LREM est un ovni pour moi.
Je le classe a droite, mais pas derrire l'tendard de Pecresse... 

En revanche, cette manire de dfinir la "vraie" gauche qui se rduit finalement a un parti m'nerve beaucoup. Encore une fois, il y a une diversit sur la manire d'atteindre les objectifs, mais l'important est bien d'avoir des objectifs commun non ?

Ou alors, on dit, la gauche c'est LFI et PC, ca reprsente entre 10 et 15% de llectorat selon le sens du vent et l'age du capitaine.
Cette gauche n'aura JAMAIS le pouvoir seule. 
Soit elle devra s'allier au PS, EELV, RG, etc... soit elle devra profiter d'une multiplication des candidats en face et d'un coup de bol. Manque de chance, la droite historique s'est rassemble elle... donc le coup de chance, il est pas prt de venir en 2022.

Et ce n'est pas en assenant  des gens qui se dfinissent de gauche, qui voient plus de similitudes que de diffrences entre les partis qu'il sont diffrents... qu'on va les faire voter pour Mlenchon... c'est bien en leur donnant des gages que leurs ides seront prises en compte.

Imagine un second tour Mlenchon / Macron. Par miracle, il a russi a passer devant les autres.
La rserve de voix de Mlenchon elle est ou avec cette attitude ?
Le PS et EELV sur lesquels il tape sans sarrter
LR
Le RN

La politique est affaire de sduction. Mlenchon devrait rouler du cul devant tous les partis de gauche en ce moment pour booster ses chances... ca fait longtemps qu'il aurait du faire un ticket avec soit le PS soit EELV, soit les 2 en leur promettant des postes importants. La il serait  18-22% peut tre, Si ca se trouve, il aurait piqu 3-4%  Macron au passage. 
La il fait l'oppos, il dit, soit vous me rejoignez  mes conditions, soit je ne veux pas de vous. Du coup, il dcolle pas et ne pourra dcoller que si un lan de tout sauf Macron ou tout sauf Pcresse fdre assez... ce dont je doute.

Vous pensez qu'ils font quoi les autres candidats ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> la socit franaise s'est tellement gauchis .


Oui et non.
par certains aspects, socitaux, elle s'est libralise
Par certains aspects conomiques, elle s'est libralise(suppression des charges, diminution des services d'inspections du travail et des services de rcupration de taxes...) CIR / CII qui se sont que des moyens de subventionner le coup de la main duvre, donc de baisser les charges, etc...
Par d'autres, on en appel  l'tat pour un oui ou un non. La monte de l'nergie par exemple, affaire d'tat ou difficult passagre qui fait partie des alas de la vie ? Pour moi, c'est personnel.
Par d'autres, on reste tout de mme dans un modle spcifique ou l'on estime que le rle rgalien de l'tat inclue beaucoup de sujets : 
 - ducation
 - niveau de vie / aides (alloc familiale, quotient familial, caf, HLM, etc...)
 - le handicap est moins a la charge de la famille qu'ailleurs. Ca reste le cas, mais on a mis en commun la difficult assez largement

Il y a une notion de service public et de solidarit nationale plus forte quailleurs, ce qui est effectivement plutot de gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette gauche n'aura JAMAIS le pouvoir seule.


On ne sait jamais.
Dans l'histoire du monde il est arriv que des vrais candidats de gauche gagnent une lection quelque part, dans des pays d'Amrique Latine peut-tre.
En France c'est probablement mort pour 2022, mais il y aura d'autres lections.




> Soit elle devra s'allier au PS, EELV, RG, etc...


Les alliances entrainent des compromis, et il ne faut faire aucun compromis.
Si tu commences  modifier ton programme pour plaire aux autres, le parti va se normaliser et devenir comme les partis PS/UMP/LREM.




> Manque de chance, la droite historique s'est rassemble elle...


Mais de quoi vous parlez ?
Il n'y a pas de rassemblement, il y a 4 partis :
- LREM
- LR
- RN
- Reconqute

Zemmour essaie de faire une union des droites :
Ralliements, union des droites... comment Zemmour tente de se relancer en fragilisant Le Pen



> Alors que sa campagne accuse un passage  vide, le candidat dextrme droite cherche le rebond en mettant en scne ses dernires recrues, afin dapparatre comme le champion de lunion des droites.


Si vous voulez faire une union des gauches, il faut un nouveau parti qui plaise  la fois aux lecteur NPA, LO, PCF et aux lecteurs PS, EELV. 
Bon courage  ::ptdr::  ::P: 
Il est peut-tre plus simple de trouver des points commun entre LREM et le RN, qu'entre LO et le PS.




> Imagine un second tour Mlenchon / Macron. Par miracle, il a russi a passer devant les autres.
> La rserve de voix de Mlenchon elle est ou avec cette attitude ?


C'est jouable.
Mais bon le PS et EELV soutiendraient peut-tre LREM, puisque ce sont des traitres.

Au second tour on vote "contre", qui les lecteurs dtestent le plus entre Macron et Mlenchon ?
a ne m'tonnerait pas que ce soit Macron le plus dtest.

Melenchon est calme depuis un moment j'ai l'impression. Ses conseillers en communication ont du lui expliquer qu'il ne fallait pas piquer des crises de colre.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il n'y a pas de rassemblement, il y a 4 partis :
> - LREM
> - LR
> - RN
> - Reconqute


Regarde qui pique des voix a qui.

Le bloc Pecresse reste assez solide, il rcupre qq decu du Macronisme, mais tient surtout sur un socle large similaire au socle Sarkosy 2007
Zemmour a principalement piqu des electeurs a Le Pen. De 28%, la voila a 16, Zemmour a 13...

Macron est a peu pres stable sur sa position electorale centriste(trs faux cul, mais comme il a pas besoin de parler...)

Pour info : https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/so...itrack-1357211

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Imagine un second tour Mlenchon / Macron. Par miracle, il a russi a passer devant les autres.
> La rserve de voix de Mlenchon elle est ou avec cette attitude ?
> Le PS et EELV sur lesquels il tape sans sarrter
> LR
> Le RN


En imaginant un second tour Mlenchon Vs Macron, je suis sr que le PS et EELV nappelleraient pas  voter Mlenchon. Soit ils se mettraient directement derrire Macron (ce qui me semble assez vident) soient ils ne se prononcent pas. Et pas parce que Mlenchon leur tapent dessus, comme tu dis, mais parce que leur idologie est no-librale, contrairement  celle de Mlenchon. C'est pour cela que cette primaire est stupide. Tu demandes de choisir entre des carottes et des choux (de Bruxelles  :;): ), mais ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose.
Pour t'en convaincre, regardes le 1er tour de 2017. Hamon, qui reprsentait l'aile gauche du PS (ce qui restait de gauche dans ce parti) a t choisi par les sympathisants de gauche, mais a t lch par les cadres du parti qui eux taient plus proches de Macron.

Quand tu dis que Macron est un OVNI, ce n'est pas vrai. C'est juste un mec qui a compris que le visage politique avait chang. Alors que les partis historiques (PS, LR, UDI, Modem, EELV) taient rests dans leurs luttes pseudo idologiques Gauche/Droite, lui a compris que c''tait fini. L'idologie aujourd'hui c'est no-libralisme ou tatisme rgulateur. Mlenchon est un tatiste rgulateur, alors qu'Hidalgo et Jadot sont des no-libraux. Peut-tre avec une fibre plus sociale pour Hidalgo (et encore, j'en doute) et une fibre plus colo pour Jadot (mais l encore, j'en doute), mais c'est du no-libralisme. 
C'est Mitterrand qui a fait basculer le PS dans le no-libralisme quand il a adhr aux thories de Thatcher. 

Pour revenir  notre hypothse de dpart, un 2nd tour Mlenchon Vs Macron, le rservoir de voix de Mlenchon se trouve dans le RN, je pense. Mais, on nous prsentera un Front Rpublicain contre Mlenchon, comme on le fait avec Le Pen, alors mme que Mlenchon est certainement plus rpublicain que Macron.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu donnes beaucoup de poids au consigne de vote du pati...
Moi la consigne du PS, je m'en fout.
En revanche, la prise en compte des ides... dj moins.

Aprs, est ce que l'important c'est la manire(noliberalisme, etatisme rgulateur selon tes critres) ou la finalit.

La finalit c'est : 
redistribuer les richesses cresdvelopper les services publicsdiminuer la pauvretactiver l'ascenceur sociale et la mritocratieProtger le pays des assauts externes, qu'ils soient Russes, Amricain ou Chinois...Protger notre planete, notre sant et prparer un monde sain pour nos enfantsDiminuer les ingalits (racisme, homophobie, ...)

Je pense que cette liste est comparable pour tous les partis de gauche. Aprs, la manire d'y arriver, ca compte vraiment plus selon toi que le rsultat ?

La liste pour LREM serait plus : 
Richesses attribues aux investisseursDes services publics en continuit au mieux, diminu si possiblelimiter la pauvret pour qu'elle soit au niveau ou on trouve des larbins, mais ou ils ralent pas tropProtger le pays des assauts externes, qu'ils soient Russes, Amricain ou Chinois...Protger notre planete, notre sant et prparer un monde sain pour nos enfants, mais en plus mouDiminuer les ingalits (racisme, homophobie, ...)Augmenter l'attractivit conomique du pays pour maximiser les flux d'argents et la captation par la classe bourgeoise

La liste pour LR : 
La liste pour LREM serait plus : 
Richesses pour les travailleurs et non taxesMoins de service publicProtger le pays des assauts externes, qu'ils soient Russes, Amricain ou Chinois...Protger notre quotidien, plus de policeConservatisme des moeursAugmenter l'attractivit conomique du pays pour maximiser les flux d'argents et la captation par la classe bourgeoise

Je ne parle mme pas de Zemmour et Le pen...

Tu prfres vivre dans quel monde ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Tu prfres vivre dans quel monde ?


Dans quelle France, plutt.

En tous cas, pas trop dans celle que tu souhaites.

----------


## Franois M.

> le rservoir de voix de Mlenchon se trouve dans le RN,


Impossible; pas avec son immonde discours sur la "crolisation".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le bloc Pecresse reste assez solide


Il n'y pas d'histoire de "bloc Pcresse", LR c'est LR.
Tous le parti doit la soutenir, mme en politique il arrive que des gens aient un peu d'honneur.




> Zemmour a principalement piqu des electeurs a Le Pen. De 28%, la voila a 16, Zemmour a 13...


C'est effectivement le RN qui se fait voler le plus d'lecteurs (c'est pour a que Zemmour est l, c'est pour a que Pcresse appelle les lus LR  parrainer Zemmour), mais Zemmour attire galement des lecteur LR et LREM.

Du coup si Zemmour n'tait pas l, le RN serait de trs loin le favoris  la prsidentielle de 2022 ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Il y a une notion de service public et de solidarit nationale plus forte quailleurs, ce qui est effectivement plutot de gauche.


QED.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il n'y pas d'histoire de "bloc Pcresse", LR c'est LR.
> Tous le parti doit la soutenir, mme en politique il arrive que des gens aient un peu d'honneur.


C'est la que tu montre ton inculture politique.
A droite il y a bien plus qu'une formation politique
On citera l'UDI et les centristes qui ont ralli pecresse ce week end, mais il y a aussi des partis colos, souverainistes, etc...

LR historiquement les phagocyte tous le plus souvent, mme s avec macron, les centristes leur ont gentiment dit au revoir en 2017... mais en 2022, elle rassemble bien au dela de Fillon en 2017.




> C'est effectivement le RN qui se fait voler le plus d'lecteurs (c'est pour a que Zemmour est l, c'est pour a que Pcresse appelle les lus LR  parrainer Zemmour), mais Zemmour attire galement des lecteur LR et LREM.
> 
> Du coup si Zemmour n'tait pas l, le RN serait de trs loin le favoris  la prsidentielle de 2022 ?


Bien sur, ils seraient  28-29% d'intention de vote je pense.



Franois, ca veut dire quoi QED ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu donnes beaucoup de poids au consigne de vote du pati...


Tu sais, les consignes de vote, c'est comme la publicit. Quand tu demandes aux gens, personne ne te dira, oui, j'achte a parce que j'ai vu la pub, bien au contraire. Par contre, les dcideurs mettent des millions l-dedans. Donc, je dirais qu'inconsciemment, a a un impact.



> Moi la consigne du PS, je m'en fout.


Comme tout le monde  :;): 




> En revanche, la prise en compte des ides... dj moins.
> 
> Aprs, est ce que l'important c'est la manire(noliberalisme, etatisme rgulateur selon tes critres) ou la finalit.


Les deux sont lies il me semble.




> La finalit c'est : 
> redistribuer les richesses cresdvelopper les services publicsdiminuer la pauvretactiver l'ascenceur sociale et la mritocratieProtger notre planete, notre sant et prparer un monde sain pour nos enfantsDiminuer les ingalits (racisme, homophobie, ...)
> 
> Je pense que cette liste est comparable pour tous les partis de gauche. Aprs, la manire d'y arriver, ca compte vraiment plus selon toi que le rsultat ?


Je ne crois pas, non ! Hollande, donc le PS et avec du EELV dedans, a t au pouvoir, et rien de cela n'a t mis en place. On a eu la politique de LREM  la place. Et pourquoi Hidalgo ou Jadot feraient autrement ? Il y a ce qu'ils disent (on se souvient du "Mon ennemi c'est la Finance") et ce qu'il font (nommer Macron, un pure produit de la Finance, ministre du budget




> [*]Protger le pays des assauts externes, qu'ils soient Russes, Amricain ou Chinois...


J'avais retir cela de ta liste initiale, car c'est un point de divergence avec Mlenchon. Quitter l'OTAN afin de sortir du joug des USA, je suis pour, mais pas si c'est pour se mettre sous celui de la Russie ou de la Chine, je n'en vois pas l'intrt.
De plus je reste persuader qu'il est prfrable pour nous, de garder notre alliance avec Washington et notre fermet  l'encontre de Moscou et de ne rien lch vis  vis de Pkin. Mais, c'est un autre long et intressant sujet...  :;): 




> La liste pour LREM serait plus : 
> Richesses attribues aux investisseursDes services publics en continuit au mieux, diminu si possiblelimiter la pauvret pour qu'elle soit au niveau ou on trouve des larbins, mais ou ils ralent pas tropProtger le pays des assauts externes, qu'ils soient Russes, Amricain ou Chinois...Protger notre planete, notre sant et prparer un monde sain pour nos enfants, mais en plus mouDiminuer les ingalits (racisme, homophobie, ...)Augmenter l'attractivit conomique du pays pour maximiser les flux d'argents et la captation par la classe bourgeoise
> 
> La liste pour LR : 
> Richesses pour les travailleurs et non taxesMoins de service publicProtger le pays des assauts externes, qu'ils soient Russes, Amricain ou Chinois...Protger notre quotidien, plus de policeConservatisme des moeursAugmenter l'attractivit conomique du pays pour maximiser les flux d'argents et la captation par la classe bourgeoise


Pour ma part, je ne vois pas autant de diffrence entre Macron et LR. Pour moi, ce sont les deux mmes. C'est juste que LR ne veut pas mourir, ils veulent continuer d'exister alors ils font du bruit, et se prsentent comme un front uni contre Macron, mais en fait, ce front ne demande qu'une seule chose. clater.
Le tout est de savoir quand a arrivera. Avant le 1er tour ou aprs ? Cela va dpendre de Pcresse. Pour l'instant, elle tient la route, mais la route est longue, sinueuse et pleine d'embches... A suivre.




> Je ne parle mme pas de Zemmour et Le pen...


Et c'est aussi bien.



> Tu prfres vivre dans quel monde ?


Je choisis le premier, sans hsit. Mais, je ne crois pas qu'il soit dans l'escarcelle du PS, ni d'EELV, contrairement  toi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> mais en 2022, elle rassemble bien au dela de Fillon en 2017.


En 2017, c'est Fillon qui aurait du tre en face de Le Pen. Macron n'a t servi que par l'affaire Fillon (de l  se demander comment cette affaire est sortie "juste  temps"...)  ::roll:: 

Et en 2022, c'est ... Zemmour qui va permettre  Macron d'tre au 2nd tour. Parce que le PS va re-voter Macron (vote utile), alors mme qu'il les a entubs bien profond il y a 5 ans et qu'il le refera, n'en doutons pas, et que Zemmour va prendre suffisamment de voix  Le Pen pour lui permettre d'tre au second tour face  Pcresse.

Et, dans un duel Macron Vs Pecresse, je dirais que c'est 50/50.

----------


## Franois M.

> Franois, ca veut dire quoi QED ?


Ici _quod erat demonstrandum_; CQFD si tu prfres.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je choisis le premier, sans hsit. Mais, je ne crois pas qu'il soit dans l'escarcelle du PS, ni d'EELV, contrairement  toi.


Moi non plus honntement.
je pense que aucun parti de "gauche" ne nous emmnera la bas. 
Les un parce que c'est une posture, pas une conviction, les autres parce que ca prendra tellement de temps, et d'effort de renverser le systme que ca n'arrivera pas.

J'aime beaucoup pour cela la politique du compromis, car elle permet de centrer les efforts sur ce qui va permettre a tous de dire rapidement : on a russi. Donc, finalement de cocher des cases rapidement sur les objectifs fixs.


Par exemple, on peut etre sur que si Mlenchon prend le pouvoir, il y aura un effet sur les marchs et la mfiance de nos partenaires europen entre autre. Seul, il aura du mal  s'en dfaire. Avec les bons allis, il pourrait trouver des manires de rassurer, pour faire avancer ses pions.
De la mme manire, si le groupe EELV / PS prenait le pouvoir, on manquerai de substance. Faut dire ce qui est, le programme de l'AEC est plus nourri.

Mais ils ont dj les relais dans le pays, les fonctionnaires disponibles, etc... donc une mise en place des mesures plus rapide avec moins de frictions. Les maires seraient tenus un peu en ordre de bataille pour s'en servir comme claireur.

Au passage, il y a aussi chez EELV des vrais colos en mesure de mettre en oeuvre, ou de porter des projets. Parec que aprs avoir pris le pouvoir, il va falloir convaincre tous les jours que ca vaut le coup...

C'est en ce sens que je pense que l'alliance est ncessaire, pour prendre le pouvoir, mais aussi pour le garder et en faire quelque chose.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ici _quod erat demonstrandum_; CQFD si tu prfres.


Tu sais, j'ai un enfant avec handicap.
En Amrique, je devrais supporter tous les frais des traitements, des instituts pour l'accueillir, les frais dhpitaux, je ne compte plus les nuits passes la bas, etc..
Certains mois, j'ai des traitements qui coutent 400 euros a la communaut.
Ma femme ne peut pas travailler, parce que c'est pas simple  grer, mme si il est pris en charge (plage horaires rduites, pas tous les jours, etc...)

Mme moi, aprs une nuit de crise d'pilepsie... je suis pas frais au travail.

En France, je peux bnficier d'aides, matrielles, mdicamenteuse, morales, de reconnaissances... 

Et bien, je ne laisserai ca pour rien au monde... C'est dj bien assez dur comme a.

----------


## Franois M.

> En France, je peux bnficier d'aides, matrielles, mdicamenteuse, morales, de reconnaissances... 
> 
> Et bien, je ne laisserai ca pour rien au monde... C'est dj bien assez dur comme a.


Ce qui se comprends tout  fait.

Maintenant il existe aussi des pays o le curseur n'est pas mis sur des positions aussi extrmistes que la France ou les USA. (accessoirement parler des USA est une erreur : les programmes sociaux sont de la comptence des Etats, pas de l'tat fdral; pas plus qu'il n'y a de scurit sociale europenne).

----------


## Ryu2000

> A droite il y a bien plus qu'une formation politique
> On citera l'UDI et les centristes qui ont ralli pecresse ce week end, mais il y a aussi des partis colos, souverainistes, etc...


C'est comme les diffrents courants du PS.
On entend parfois parler de l'aile gauche du PS par exemple.

On peut ne comparer LR qu'avec le PS, a n'a pas de sens de comparer LR avec l'ensemble des partis de gauche.




> Macron n'a t servi que par l'affaire Fillon (de l  se demander comment cette affaire est sortie "juste  temps"...)


J'ai vu un article  ce sujet :
Eric Zemmour mis en garde par Franois Fillon : Ils vont te faire ce quils m'ont fait



> Si Franois Fillon a disparu des radars depuis sa condamnation pour des soupons d'emplois fictifs de son pouse Penelope, il n'a jamais vraiment quitt la politique des yeux. Preuve en est, selon les informations de L'Express, l'ancien candidat  la prsidentielle de 2017 aurait rcemment contact ric Zemmour pour le mettre en garde vis--vis de la campagne qui se joue d'ici au mois d'avril. Celui qui a officialis sa relation avec Sarah Knafo aurait reu un appel de Franois Fillon, dans lequel ce dernier a tent de le prvenir : "Ils vont t'attaquer de toutes parts, ils vont te faire ce qu'ils m'ont fait." Contact par l'hebdomadaire, celui qui a t limin ds le premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle en 2017 "n'a pas donn suite."


"ON VEUT ME REFAIRE LE COUP DE FILLON": ZEMMOUR INVOQUE L'EX-CANDIDAT POUR DNONCER "UNE JUSTICE INSTRUMENTALISE"



> "Tout cela est cousu de fil blanc: on veut me refaire le coup de Franois Fillon, voler l'lection aux Franais et utiliser la justice pour ostraciser l'un des principaux candidats  l'lection prsidentielle", a ainsi estim le polmiste ce vendredi  Nice-Matin. "On voit bien que la justice est instrumentalise", a-t-il encore avanc.


Sauf que l ce n'est pas pareil. Si Fillon s'est fait attaquer c'est parce qu' la base il avait de grandes chances d'arriver au second tour. Il s'est pris un shitstorm probablement parce qu'il tait pote avec des russes et il y a des gens puissants qui sont trs anti russes.
Zemmour a peu de chance d'arriver au second tour, donc la justice, les mdias, la police, devraient le laisser un peu plus tranquille.
Zemmour n'est l que pour affaiblir le RN. Et les puissants dtestent plus Marine Lepen que Zemmour.

Sans le Penelope Gate, Fillon serait prsident et il aurait probablement pas russi  faire passer autant de projets anti social que Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne risque pas de voter Jadot.

Yannick Jadot souligne ses  divergences parfois profondes  avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Je reconnais compltement que Jean-Luc, donc La France insoumise, ont volu sur des questions cologiques, et cest tant mieux. Mais reconnaissez aussi quon peut avoir des divergences parfois profondes , a avanc le vainqueur de la primaire cologiste, avant de poursuivre :  Moi, je ne suis pas pour lexploitation des fonds sous-marins, je pense quil faut les sanctuariser. Je ne suis pas pour quon soit dans la conqute de la mer et dans la conqute de lespace pour, au fond, transporter notre productivisme. *Et puis moi, je suis un pro-europen. Cette Europe, je veux la changer, mais je suis un pro-europen.* 
> (...)
> Le candidat Europe Ecologie-Les Verts (EELV) a galement t interrog sur plusieurs aspects de sa politique cologique en cas de victoire en avril, notamment concernant la rduction du nombre de vhicules thermiques.  Est-ce que,  la suite de mon programme, *le nombre de voitures particulires diminuera ? La rponse est oui. Ce nest pas un objectif, cest une consquence*. 
> 
> *Sur les routes, la question de la vitesse est  peu prs rgle, je pense quil faut baisser la vitesse sur les autoroutes.* Faut-il passer de 130  120 km/h ? Cest une bonne question. En tout cas, cest une responsabilit collective et a rduit trs peu le temps de trajet , rappelle le candidat cologiste, sans que cette mesure figure dans son programme, qui sera prsent samedi 29 janvier  Lyon (Rhne). M. Jadot propose galement de rendre gratuit le covoiturage pendant un an dans les cas o il nexiste pas dalternative de transports publics et dinvestir  4 milliards par an sur le train .


Je ne suis pas un fan de l'augmentation des taxes sur les carburants, ni de la rduction de la vitesse maximale autorise.
Tu pollues moins  130 km/h sur l'autoroute qu' 10 km/h en centre ville.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf que l ce n'est pas pareil. Si Fillon s'est fait attaquer c'est parce qu' la base il avait de grandes chances d'arriver au second tour. Il s'est pris un shitstorm probablement parce qu'il tait pote avec des russes et il y a des gens puissants qui sont trs anti russes.
> 
> Sans le Penelope Gate, Fillon serait prsident et il aurait probablement pas russi  faire passer autant de projets anti social que Macron.


Fillon a surtout continuer  agir en toute impunit alors que les autres arretaient progressivement de mettre ce genre de combines en place. 
C'est un peu comme Claude Guant, des reprsentants de l'ancien monde.




> Zemmour a peu de chance d'arriver au second tour, donc la justice, les mdias, la police, devraient le laisser un peu plus tranquille.
> Zemmour n'est l que pour affaiblir le RN. Et les puissants dtestent plus Marine Lepen que Zemmour.


Surtout que les procs de Zemmour ont commenc bien avant qu'il ne sot candidat. La je crois que c'tait l'appel qu'il a perdu... donc ca fait plusieurs annes que ca dure cette histoire.




> Je ne suis pas un fan de l'augmentation des taxes sur les carburants, ni de la rduction de la vitesse maximale autorise.
> Tu pollues moins  130 km/h sur l'autoroute qu' 10 km/h en centre ville.


Mais tu consommes et pollue bien plus a 130 qu'a 110...

Et quand tu dis que tu vas  110, tu limite la sphre de trajet d'autant.
Pour un trajet de 5h, limite maximale pour des "petites" vacances ou week end selon moi... tu perds 100km. Donc tout ceux qui faisaient ces trajets ne les feront plus. Autant d'conomie de CO2.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tu consommes et pollue bien plus a 130 qu'a 110...


Pourquoi des automobilistes paieraient aussi cher pour accder  l'autoroute si la limite tait  110 km/h ?
Il faut bien qu'il y ait un avantage  utiliser l'autoroute, si a ne te fait pas gagner de temps a ne sert  rien.
Diminuer la vitesse maximale autoris sur l'autoroute serait une mesure extremement impopulaire.

==========
Apparemment Melenchon ne russit toujours pas  maitriser sa colre.
"VOUS NE ME PARLEZ PAS COMME  UN CHIEN": L'CHANGE TENDU ENTRE JEAN-LUC MLENCHON ET RIC ZEMMOUR



> "D'accord, d'accord, on a compris,  la niche! Ah, la paix, le chien!", s'exclame Jean-Luc Mlenchon. "S'il-vous-plat, vous ne me parlez pas comme a", lui rpond dans un premier temps ric Zemmour, ce  quoi l'Insoumis rtorque "*Je parle comme je veux*". "Vous ne me parlez pas comme  un chien, ok Mlenchon?", rplique le polmiste. Mais Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'en dmord pas.


Il devrait faire des exercices de respiration pendant que Zemmour parle. Il faut prendre de longue inspiration et essayer de ne pas s'nerver. Mlenchon a trop tendance  craquer. Mais il est toujours 100 fois meilleur que Jadot, Hidalgo, Taubira.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Mlenchon a trop tendance  craquer


Un mec qui ne garde pas son calme ne peut tre prsident, il est trop impulsif.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je me demande a quel moment l effondrement va arriver. 

Autant la droite devrait l attaquer sur son programme, autant  gauche, ou souligner les diffrences me parait contre productif, la personnalit devrait tre le centre de l attention.


Mme ton pire ennemi, surtout ton pire ennemi, ne peut tre trait comme cela.


C est toujours aussi dsolant, car sur le fond je suis d accord avec beaucoup de ses dires et propositions. Son attaque sur la police qui doit revenir aux ordres est la bonne. L attaque personnelle qui suivait ne l tait plus et  a dcrdibilis son discours. Comme souvent, la forme fait perdre de vue le fond.


Au mieux ce mec  la stature d un conseiller spcial. Celui qui donne des ides mais qui surtout n est pas mis face camra car il drape trop souvent en mettant toute son quipe dans l embarras.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est dommage que l'article soit payant :
Prsidentielle : les lphants du PS sont de retour... et a plombe normment Hidalgo



> Avec leurs rcentes sorties, Franois Hollande, Bernard Cazeneuve ou Sgolne Royal sont accuss de parasiter la campagne de la candidate socialiste dj mal en point. Dans lentourage dAnne Hidalgo et au PS, on leur rpond brutalement.
> 
>  Ces gens-l sont fous ,  ils gonflent tout le monde ,  mais quils nous foutent la paix !  Un vent de fronde souffle ces derniers jours dans lentourage dAnne Hidalgo et plus largement au parti socialiste contre les rcentes sorties mdiatiques danciens poids lourds du PS. Des lphants bavards et bien encombrants, voire franchement plombants pour une candidate dont la campagne nen finit pas de sembourber,  deux mois et demi du premier tour, le 10 avril 2022.


Mais je pense qu'il doit ressembler  cet article :
Les Thnardier : Franois Hollande et Sgolne Royal font grincer des dents au PS

L'ide de Sgolne Royale se tient :
Sgolne Royal trille Anne Hidalgo : lI vaut peut-tre mieux un PS qui ne participe pas  la prsidentielle et svite une humiliation



> Sur un ton amus, Sgolne Royal a jug quelle  aurait d rflchir sur sa candidature . Quant  un retrait qui signifierait labsence du PS, elle a lch :  Il vaut peut-tre mieux un Parti socialiste qui ne participe pas  la Prsidentielle et qui vite une humiliation  2 % . Dautant plus que cela constituerait un  geste dunion  qui manque cruellement  la gauche. Le lendemain sur BFMTV, lancienne ministre en a remis une couche, expliquant les faibles scores dAnne Hidalgo dans les sondages par la division de la gauche et  labsence de projet .


Il me semble que les cadres du PS taient plus sympa avec Hamon en 2017 qu'avec Hidalgo en 2022  ::ptdr:: 
Alors qu'ils n'ont pas t trs sympa avec Hamon. (ils ont prfr soutenir macron)

Pour la blague : Comment voulez-vous mettre les diffrents partis de gauche d'accord, alors qu'il est dj difficile de mettre les cadres du mme parti d'accord entre-eux ?  ::ptdr:: 
Normalement il faut attaquer un autre parti, comme l par exemple :
"ELLE SE RALLIERA  ELLE-MME": HIDALGO TACLE TAUBIRA ET SA VICTOIRE "CRITE D'AVANCE"  LA PRIMAIRE POPULAIRE

=====
J'ai l'impression que la tte d'LFI est pourrie, il faudrait se dbarrasser de Mlenchon, Raquel Garrido et Alexis Corbire, ces 3 font n'importe quoi.

----------


## Franois M.

> C est toujours aussi dsolant, car sur le fond *je suis d accord avec beaucoup de ses dires et propositions*.


 :8O: 
Les masques tombent; le soi-disant modr de centre gauche est donc en fait du cot des crapules les plus extrmistes.

----------


## Franois M.

> J'ai l'impression que la tte d'LFI est pourrie, il faudrait se dbarrasser de Mlenchon, Raquel Garrido et Alexis Corbire, ces 3 font n'importe quoi.


C'est leurs ides qui sont pourries et nausabondes; le changement de casting ne sert  rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les masques tombent; le soi-disant modr de centre gauche est donc en fait du cot des crapules les plus extrmistes.


Je pense que la police a un vrai problme en ce moment d impunit qui la dessert
Je pense que l cologie doit venir sur le devant de la scne 
Je pense que l ducation doit rester une priorit avec un accs large et quitable
Je pense que la sant mrite des moyens mieux orients, et qu on devrait se passer des parasites que sont les mutuelles et les cliniques... qui prennent ce qui est rentable, refuse le difficile et en profite pour donner 8  10% aux actionnaires.
Je pense que tous les ds ne doivent pas tre jou ds la naissance
Je pense que tout le monde mrite des services publics, des espaces de vie agrable et du respect. Au fin fond de la campagne ou des cites ghetto.
Je pense que l on peut simplifier beaucoup de choses
Je pense que l impt peut tre plus juste... et plus simple pour le rendre lgitime.

Bref je pense que le bien commun doit tre mieux pris en compte et qu aprs 20 ans de politique de droite ou de centre,  un coup de barre  gauche remettrait quelques choses en ordre de marche.
Non pas que je sois persuad que ce coup de barre doivent durer longtemps, mais 5  10 ans a re equilibrerait fortement le pays.


Le programme de l AEC rponds  beaucoup de ces attentes... mais l avatar qui l incarne ne me semble pas  la hauteur.. ni pour prendre le pouvoir, ni pour ngocier durant son mandat avec les divers allis ncessaires pour achever quoi que ce soit. Une majorit au centre c est facile  faire. A gauche bien moins.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bon, primaire populaire finie et Taubira l emporte... 

Je ne suis pas tonn mais j aurai prfr jadot pour ma part. a aurait limin 2 candidats, Taubira et hidalgo et j aurai eu espoir que Mlenchon tombe au passage...

Mais la j ai surtout l impression que sauf si Taubira se rallie... elle ne fera qu ajouter une candidature.
A mon avis elle va patiner jusqu' 7% et a retombera  4-5 % rapidement. Je ne vois pas d lan ressortir de cette candidature qui prte trop le flan  la critique sur un palmars politique discutable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que la police a un vrai problme en ce moment d impunit


Le principal problme ce sont surtout les ordres qu'ils reoivent.
Quand un policier commet une bavure il est jug, mais quand il suit les ordres il est protg.
Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de violences contre des "gilets jaunes"




> Je pense que l cologie doit venir sur le devant de la scne


Elle y est dj depuis un moment.
Les gouvernements successifs ont mis en place plein de taxes et ils vont continuer de le faire.




> Je pense que la sant mrite des moyens mieux orients, et qu on devrait se passer des parasites que sont les mutuelles et les cliniques... qui prennent ce qui est rentable, refuse le difficile et en profite pour donner 8  10% aux actionnaires.


a vient de l'UE.




> Je pense que l on peut simplifier beaucoup de choses


Ce serait chouette en effet.




> Bref je pense que le bien commun doit tre mieux pris en compte et qu aprs 20 ans de politique de droite ou de centre,  un coup de barre  gauche remettrait quelques choses en ordre de marche.
> Non pas que je sois persuad que ce coup de barre doivent durer longtemps, mais 5  10 ans a re equilibrerait fortement le pays.


Le PS tait au pouvoir de 2012  2017, est-ce qu'ils ont fait quelque chose de positif ?




> Bon, primaire populaire finie et Taubira l emporte...


a ne changera rien, peu de gens vont se dire "j'allais voter Mlenchon, mais au vue du rsultat de la primaire populaire, je voterai Taubira".




> a retombera  4-5 % rapidement


On verra, mais j'ai du mal  croire qu'elle puisse faire un aussi gros score.

----------


## Gunny

> Bon, primaire populaire finie et Taubira l emporte... 
> 
> Je ne suis pas tonn mais j aurai prfr jadot pour ma part. a aurait limin 2 candidats, Taubira et hidalgo et j aurai eu espoir que Mlenchon tombe au passage...
> 
> Mais la j ai surtout l impression que sauf si Taubira se rallie... elle ne fera qu ajouter une candidature.
> A mon avis elle va patiner jusqu' 7% et a retombera  4-5 % rapidement. Je ne vois pas d lan ressortir de cette candidature qui prte trop le flan  la critique sur un palmars politique discutable.


Ma raction :  \_(ツ)_/

----------


## Ryu2000

Primaire populaire : Cette histoire n'est pas trs srieuse, critique Adrien Quatennens



> Une campagne lectorale, ce n'est ni une opration clair de sduction, ni une formalit administrative [...]. Je trouve cela assez drle de voir qu'une initiative qui, au dpart, se souciait de la dispersion et du fait qu'il y ait trop de candidats va aboutir vraisemblablement  l'installation d'une candidature de plus, a lch Adrien Quatennens. Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit trs populaire, ni primaire, ni populaire, s'est-il agac, critiquant les mthodes des organisateurs du scrutin : leur forme de brutalit, d'hostilit, n'est pas entendable, a-t-il ajout.
> 
> Favorite du scrutin selon plusieurs lus de gauche, l'ancienne garde des Sceaux Christiane Taubira devrait l'emporter, selon Adrien Quatennens, pour qui le rsultat est cousu de fil blanc : c'est l'investiture de Madame Taubira qui est annonce.  la place de ce scrutin, le parlementaire a appel  btir l'union  la base. Car une unit affiche ne suffira pas forcment  l'emporter : aux rgionales, dans les Hauts-de-France, on a fait cette grande alliance de la gauche [...] et le rsultat n'est pas fameux, s'est-il souvenu.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le principal problme ce sont surtout les ordres qu'ils reoivent.
> Quand un policier commet une bavure il est jug, mais quand il suit les ordres il est protg.
> Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de violences contre des "gilets jaunes"


Il y a une diffrence entre la justice et le dcorum ministriel. 
Le problme est selon moi double : 
 - l'IGPN n'est pas indpendante
 - la justice a trop besoin de la police pour rendre justice de faon quilibre. Mme en dlocalisant les procs, a reste compliqu a cause de l'esprit de caste.



> Elle y est dj depuis un moment.
> Les gouvernements successifs ont mis en place plein de taxes et ils vont continuer de le faire.


Enfin, j'appelle pas ca de l'cologie.

Les agriculteurs de la betterave se plaigne de la suppression des engrais, on leur remet
Total rale contre les taxes  et fit du chantage.... on trouve un arrangement

La rponse pourrait tre toute autre...



> a vient de l'UE.


Alors la, pas du tout.
la sant n'est pas du ressort de l'UE comme rpt plusieurs fois.
l'UE n'a strictement rien  voir la dedans... 

Chaque pays est libre de privatiser ou de garder public son systme de sant, d'autoriser ou non les assurances, etc...
La CJUE a t saisie a de nombreuses reprise a ce sujet et la doctrine n'a jamais volue.

Si on dcide de mettre en uvre des systme de rmunration  l'acte et de permettre aux cliniques de choisir ceux qu'ils veulent effectuer, c'est un choix franais
Si on dcide de mettre en place des mutuelles, c'est encore franais. (dailleur on voque le projet de grande scu sans rien demander  l'UE)
Si on dcide de ne pas investir dans les maisons de retraites et de laisser des capitaux privs le faire, malgr des financements largement publics, c'est encore un choix de la France. Dailleur, on a de nombreux tablissement publics qui ne sont en aucun cas remis en question par l'UE.

Au lieu de faire financer par le priv, l'tat aurait pu emprunter et financer lui mme.




> Le PS tait au pouvoir de 2012  2017, est-ce qu'ils ont fait quelque chose de positif ?


J'ai bien dit droite et centre.
Franois Hollande est peut etre centre gauche, mme si j'en doute, mais Valls est clairement  droite.

Mais on a quand mme quelques petites ralisations : 
 - le mariage pour tous
 - la fin des heures supp dfiscalises.
 - Transparence de la vie publique
 - non cumul des mandats
 - loi sur la fin de vie (sdation  profonde)
 - la cration de car nationaux
 - la paquet de cigarette "neutre"

C'est peu pour amliorer le pays, mais y a quelques ralisations socitales notables.



> a ne changera rien, peu de gens vont se dire "j'allais voter Mlenchon, mais au vue du rsultat de la primaire populaire, je voterai Taubira".
> 
> On verra, mais j'ai du mal  croire qu'elle puisse faire un aussi gros score.


C'est ce que je disais...





> Primaire populaire : Cette histoire n'est pas trs srieuse, critique Adrien Quatennens


Aprs, ni Mlenchon, ni Jadot n'ont voulu s'y intress. Au contraire, ils ont pass les dernires semaines  tirer  boulets rouge sur le principe mme... pas tonnat que derrire leur image ne soit pas bonne.

Hier sur twitter, la dominante tait, le scrutin pouvait tre truqu, on pouvait voter plusieurs fois... 
Le mec voquant un moyen a base de cration de numro de tlphone virtuel, puis de gnration de CB  la vole.

On parle toute de mme d'ouvrir des lignes de tlphone, ce qui n'est pas gratuit, de les garder ouvertes jusqu'au jour du scrutin, d'utiliser une application de gnration de numro de carte bleu  mme de passer outre les scurt du systme bancaire (ce qui me semble t'il est totalement illgal)


A cot de cela, j'observe que Hidalgo est clairement out, que Mlenchon arrive  rassembler contre lui 29% des gens qui le trouve indsirable, 48% qui n'en veulent pas.
Jadot s'en tire bien mieux avec 65% dadhsion  sa personne.

On en revient donc a ce bloc de gauche qui va du centre a la gauche du PS, reprsente 15-25% des lecteurs, et qui n'ira jamais voter plus a gauche que cela.
En rsum, autant un lecteur LFI peut voter pour un candidat de gauche type PS, EELV, etc... autant l'inverse n'est que partiellement vrai.
Ca ne m'tonne pas le moins du monde.

On a le mme phnomne  droite ou un libral pourra voter pour LR, mais l'inverse pas vraiment.
Ou un droite nationaliste pourra voter LR, mais pas l'inverse

etc...

----------


## Franois M.

> Je pense que la police a un vrai problme en ce moment d impunit qui la dessert


Je pense au contraire que la police travaillent avec des contraintes terrifiantes aggravs par des juges dont certains (pas tous, loin de l) prennent plaisir  lui chercher des poux dans la tte; un exemple concret : ds l'instant o la rsistance  l'interpellation est patente, la question de la proportionnalit et de la mesure de la force  utiliser ne devrait pas tre une contrainte qui pse sur la tte des flics comme une pe de Damocls.




> Je pense que l cologie doit venir sur le devant de la scne


C'est dj le cas.





> Je pense que l ducation doit rester une priorit avec un accs large et quitable


Ca tombe bien, c'est le cas; les tudes sont gratuites en France et accessibles  chacun; a permet  des gens comme ma compagne, enfance en HLM avec une mre "parent isol" de faire un doctorat  l'aide des bourses. 




> Je pense que la sant mrite des moyens mieux orients, et qu on devrait se passer des parasites que sont les mutuelles et les cliniques... qui prennent ce qui est rentable, refuse le difficile et en profite pour donner 8  10% aux actionnaires.


En dehors du cot  trompeur de ton affirmation (les systmes mutualistes n'ont pas d'actionnaires) je pense au contraire que l'ennemi de la sant, c'est l'hpital public. Un systme quasiment intgralement mutualiste comme en Allemagne me semble prfrable. Partout o l'tat met son nez, linefficacit et la gabegie rgne.

Et accessoirement, je prfre que de l'argent arrive aux actionnaires  plutt qu'engraisser des fonctionnaires.




> Je pense que tous les ds ne doivent pas tre jou ds la naissance


Si tu n'as rien  transmettre,personne ne t'oblige  faire des enfants; un minimum de responsabilit consiste  ne pas en faire dans ce cas. C'est les pauvres qui choisissent de fabriquer des pauvres.




> Je pense que tout le monde mrite des services publics, des espaces de vie agrable et du respect. Au fin fond de la campagne ou des cites ghetto.


Vie agrable, donc pas ou peu de diversit, pas d'atteinte  la libert d'expression, au droit des armes, etc ... bref tout ce qui fait que la gauche a rendu la vie dsagrable.




> Je pense que l on peut simplifier beaucoup de choses


Oui; diviser par deux le poids de l'administration serait un bon dbut.




> Je pense que l impt peut tre plus juste... et plus simple pour le rendre lgitime.


En effet, quand 50% de la population ne paye pas dimpts que l'assistanat gnralis et le cout monstrueux de l'tat tentaculaire repose sur 10% , on ne peut pas parler de justice.




> Bref je pense que le bien commun doit tre mieux pris en compte et qu aprs 20 ans de politique de droite ou de centre,


On ne s'est pas compris; je croyais qu'on parlait de la France et j'tais persuad que c'est l que tu vivais.
En France, ces 20 dernires annes, on a eu 10 ans de centre (Chirac, Sarko) et 10 ans de gauche (Hollande, Macron) rien  voir avec la situation que tu dcrits; pour info, tu vis dans quel pays ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Il y a une diffrence entre la justice et le dcorum ministriel. 
> Le problme est selon moi double : 
>  - l'IGPN n'est pas indpendante


Pas plus que l'IGESR ou IGJ; pourtant a me parait beaucoup urgent dans ces deux cas.




> - la justice a trop besoin de la police pour rendre justice de faon quilibre. Mme en dlocalisant les procs, a reste compliqu a cause de l'esprit de caste.


La faon dont la justice est rendu de manire totalement dsquilibre  l'encontre de la police fait douter de ton affirmation.




> Enfin, j'appelle pas ca de l'cologie.


Pour ma part je considrerai crdible l'cologie politique quand :
- un plan massif de rduction dmographique sera expos.
- on prsentera une garantie que toute baisse du niveau de vie en occident se traduise par une baisse au moins aussi importante dans les PVD. (qui, aprs tout, dans la quasi totalit des cas, ont pu hausser leur niveau de vie que grce  nos techniques et connaissances).

----------


## Ryu2000

Le retour des  lphants  du PS exaspre lquipe de campagne de Hidalgo



> Qu'ils la ferment, bon sang ! ,  ils sont en train d'organiser l'humiliation d'Anne Hidalgo  La moutarde monte au nez de certains lieutenants de la candidate socialiste. Les dernires sorties des  lphants  du PS  ou de leur descendance  les agacent au plus haut point. Ainsi regrettent-ils que Bernard Cazeneuve ait rcemment raill les  appareillons  (sic) qui auraient rejet sa candidature ou que Sgolne Royal ait dnonc  l'absence de projet  de Hidalgo, allant jusqu' interroger l'utilit d'une participation du Parti socialiste  l'lection prsidentielle. Aucun ancien poids lourd au parti  la rose ne suscite toutefois autant de courroux que Franois Hollande.


Je trouve a gnial que ceux qui attaquent le plus Anne Hidalgo sont les anciens cadres du PS  ::ptdr:: 
Il me semble qu'Hamon avait prit un peu moins cher que a en 2017.

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, elle devrait dj assumer les consquences de son dbut de campagne.
Elle va cramer les finances du parti... pour rien.

Aujourd'hui, faire 5% semble un dfi... donc c'est surement pas la bonne personne.

----------


## Mat.M

> Elle va cramer les finances du parti... pour rien.


pire que cramer les finances du parti socialiste il y a galement les finances de la Ville de Paris et la municipalit est en quasi faillite  ::aie:: 




> Le Conseil de Paris de fvrier va examiner un rapport de la Chambre rgionale des comptes d'Ile-de-France sur la situation financire de la capitale.


article du journal les Echos  ici

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aime bien Fabien Roussel.  :+1: 
EELV, PCF et Insoumis s'atomisent sur le nuclaire



> Pour comprendre ces nouvelles bisbilles, il faut remonter au mardi 1er fvrier au soir. Le candidat du PCF, alors invit de lmission C  vous sur France 5, tire  boulets rouges sur son concurrent insoumis. Pour lui, Jean-Luc Mlenchon fait peur aux franais avec son discours affolant sur le nuclaire. *Fabien Roussel prne, effectivement, un investissement massif dans la filire*, quand son concurrent porte le projet dune sortie rapide de lnergie nuclaire.


Si on veut payer le kWh par trop cher nous n'avons pas le choix.  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des cadres du PS et d'EELV qui se moquent un peu de Taubira.
Prsidentielle 2022: tout juste lance, Christiane Taubira se retrouve dj en difficult



> Sur leurs boucles WhatsApp, les cadres de la campagne dAnne Hidalgo se sont dchans mercredi soir. Dimanche, Taubira pensait/devait tout emporter sur son passage. Trois jours plus tard, tout cela semble loin, trs loin, a balanc le snateur PS Rachid Temal. Un autre a tent quelques vers pour moquer lancienne ministre: Oh rage, oh dsespoir. Jai donc tant gagn dimanche, pourquoi mercredi passer pour un manche? Dautres encore ironisent sur la posie du vide.


Financement de la campagne : le PS oblig de se faire les poches



> Anne Hidalgo pourrait entraner dans sa chute le PS, qui doit solliciter ses fdrations pour trouver de largent. Mais certaines rechignent.


Je ne comprend pas le concept :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron chute dans *les pronostics* de victoire des Franais, selon un sondage



> 


Les gens ne savent pas ce qu'ils vont voter, ils ne risquent pas de mieux savoir ce que les autres vont voter.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si on veut payer le kWh par trop cher *et que se soit tes petits enfants qui payent la note* nous n'avons pas le choix.

----------


## Ryu2000

> petits enfants


Ben justement la source d'nergie qui pollue le moins c'est le nuclaire.
Les dchets sont trs bien traits, ce qui doit tre stock est stock correctement, etc.
 notre poque tout est extremement scuris, c'est videmment le cas pour le nuclaire galement.

Sans nuclaire les gnrations futures manqueront d'nergie. 
C'est parce qu'on pense  eux qu'on souhaite la construction de nouveaux racteurs nuclaire.  ::heart::  ::ange::  ::ange::  ::ange:: 
La consommation d'lectricit devrait augmenter, il faut l'anticiper. Ce n'est pas avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes qu'on pourra produire suffisamment d'nergie.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les dchets sont trs bien traits, ce qui doit tre stock est stock correctement, etc.


Euh les dchets ne sont nullement gr... On a aucune ide du cot que cela va engendrer.
Le dmantlement des centrales cote une fortunes qu'on arrive toujours pas  chiffrer.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Euh les dchets ne sont nullement gr... On a aucune ide du cot que cela va engendrer.
> Le dmantlement des centrales cote une fortunes qu'on arrive toujours pas  chiffrer.


Je lis a sur le site d'EDF : 




> Le groupe EDF assume seul la responsabilit financire du dmantlement des centrales nuclaires. Ce cot est pris en compte ds leur mise en fonctionnement et intgr au prix du kWh. Le cot de la dconstruction dun racteur  eau pressurise (REP) est estim entre 350 et 400 millions deuros.


Aprs, entre la thorie et la ralit...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je lis a sur le site d'EDF : 
> 
> 
> 
> Aprs, entre la thorie et la ralit...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_decommissioning
A part les racteurs de test, on est plus souvent  plus de 600 millions   ::): 
Et il n'y a toujours pas la gestion des dchets.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stocka...gique_profonde

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cig%C3%A9o 15  36 milliards  premire vue  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

a ce sont les valeurs de gauche que j'apprcie :
Smic, ISF... Les propositions conomiques de Fabien Roussel



> Hors de question pour lui d'augmenter les rmunrations en baissant les cotisations sociales, comme le proposent ses adversaires "qui vont vider les caisses de la Scurit sociale". Lui souhaite au contraire aider les entreprises "*en baissant les vraies charges qui psent sur elles : le cot de l'lectricit, le gaz, les assurances, les intrts bancaires, le cot du capital*". La question du temps de travail sera galement au programme avec "*un dbat sur la semaine des 32 heures*". "Oui, nous sommes exigeants, un vrai salaire, un vrai travail, avec de bonnes conditions de travail, o l'on retrouve le sens de ce que l'on fait", s'est-il justifi, cit par la chane.
> 
> Autre grand thme de son programme : la fiscalit. Fabien Roussel a annonc  Marseille qu'il rtablirait l'ISF, et mme qu'il le triplerait, rapporte RTL. "*On rtablira la justice fiscale en rendant l'impt plus juste, plus progressif, plus lger pour les petits et plus lourd pour les plus gros*", s'est-il justifi. Les plus riches ne seront pas les seuls  contribuer  cet effort, les entreprises galement. "Finis les cadeaux aux GAFA, Google et consort : ils paieront", a averti le candidat communiste. Avant de prvenir : "Nous traquerons vraiment les fraudeurs fiscaux, halte  la corruption, halte  l'vasion fiscale, les dlinquants en cols blancs : au tribunal." Fabien Roussel prvoit d'ailleurs de nommer un ministre spcialement ddi  cette tche en la personne d'Eric Bocquet, snateur du Nord.
> 
> Fini galement les dlocalisations, le candidat communiste plaide pour une rindustrialisation massive de la France. "*La France des jours heureux, c'est la France qui se battra vraiment pour l'industrie franaise, car un pays sans industrie est un pays sans avenir*, et je dfendrai une industrie dcarbone", a-t-il martel. Fabien Roussel s'est galement attaqu  la thorie du ruissellement dfendue par Emmanuel Macron : "Ce sont les riches qui nous cotent cher. [...] Le ruissellement d'Emmanuel Macron, c'est termin ! Moi, je vous propose une autre thorie, le 'roussellement'. [...] Le roussellement, c'est augmenter les salaires et les retraites, c'est de rendre du pouvoir d'achat aux Franais."


Par contre a risque d'tre compliqu de "faire payer les GAFA", parce qu'ils ont les moyens de s'organiser pour ne pas faire de bnfice et de tout envoyer dans un paradis fiscal.

Prsidentielle 2022 : en meeting  Marseille, le communiste Fabien Roussel propose de nationaliser plusieurs banques et assurances



> "Ce n'est plus la finance qui doit commander nos vies !" Pour son premier meeting national, dimanche 6 fvrier, le candidat du Parti communiste franais (PCF)  la prsidentielle, Fabien Roussel a notamment propos de nationaliser plusieurs banques et assurances, comme la BNP, la Socit Gnrale et Axa. "Ces mesures fortes nous permettront de reprendre la main sur la finance", s'est-il justifi. Ce direct est dsormais termin.


=====
Anne Hidalgo prend cher.
Anne Hidalgo lche par le patron socialiste de la fdration du Nord, qui dnonce une  candidature discrdite 



> Ce dernier a convoqu la presse dans la mairie de Jeumont quil dirige afin dannoncer quil ne parrainerait pas Anne Hidalgo pour la prsidentielle et *quittait le PS*, dnonant une  candidature discrdite par les lecteurs de gauche eux-mmes . M. Saint-Huile faisait notamment rfrence  la cinquime place de la candidate socialiste  la Primaire populaire, derrire leurodput Pierre Larrouturou (Nouvelle Donne).  Je crains qu force de surdit  cette lection ait pour le PS un  caractre ltal , a-t-il insist.
> 
> Au-del dAnne Hidalgo et du PS, il regrette que la gauche offre  un spectacle dsolant .  On sacrifie les espoirs du peuple de gauche sur lautel de la dsunion et de lintrt partisan. Je le regrette avec amertume, avec force. Je naccepte plus ce jeu de duperie o lon fait croire aux militants que tout ira bien , a-t-il ensuite tacl.


Le gars a rage-quit le PS.

----------


## Ryu2000

Anne Hidalgo reprsente la gauche que mme les lecteurs PS ne supporte pas.
Anne Hidalgo pense que Jean-Luc Mlenchon  ne sera pas au second tour  de llection prsidentielle



> Invite de lmission Dimanche en politique, sur France 3, dimanche 6 fvrier, Anne Hidalgo (PS) a refus dadmettre que le vote utile pour les lecteurs de gauche serait celui de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, actuellement le mieux plac parmi les candidats de gauche dans les intentions de vote. Selon Mme Hidalgo, la gauche incarne par le Parti socialiste (PS) serait mieux arme pour changer le quotidien des Franais.  Il y a une gauche qui est dans lincantation, dans la protestation, dans la colre, et elle est lgitime. *Mais moi, je suis de cette gauche qui accepte de se confronter aux ralits pour les transformer (), et la gauche qui transforme, cest celle que jincarne dans cette lection prsidentielle* , a-t-elle dclar.


Son score sera peut-tre plus faible que celui d'Hamon en 2017.

----------


## Invit

Pas difficile de prdire que la melanch ne sera pas au second tour, son parti est une blague. Il veut juste faire ses 5% pour continuer d'exister.

Il va bientt prendre sa retraite vu son ge, on entendra plus parler de ses insoumis et c'est tant mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas difficile de prdire que la melanch ne sera pas au second tour


Ce n'est pas a qu'il fallait noter.
Le propos problmatique c'est a : "la gauche incarne par le Parti socialiste (PS) serait mieux arme pour changer le quotidien des Franais".

Les lecteurs de gauche ont fuit le PS et Hidalgo. Et ils ont raison, pace que exactement la mme merde que LR et LREM.

=====
Regardez ces traitres !
Prsidentielle : la macronie attend de nouveaux renforts socialistes



> Plusieurs lus venus du PS, se disant curs par ltat de leur camp, sont en voie dintgrer laile gauche de la majorit,  linstar de lancien dput socialiste Eduardo Rihan Cypel, qui vient dannoncer quil soutiendrait Emmanuel Macron.


Les lecteurs de gauche ont raison de fuir le PS.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il va bientt prendre sa retraite vu son ge, on entendra plus parler de ses insoumis et c'est tant mieux.


C'est regrettable car tant que LFI est l, le risque de voir au pouvoir un gouvernement encore plus  gauche que celui de Macron est faible.
LFI agit comme un intressant repoussoir. Il faut les choyer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les lecteurs de gauche ont raison de fuir le PS.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi les lecteurs de gauche voteraient pour le PS, c'est devenu un parti de droite !

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est regrettable car tant que LFI est l, le risque de voir au pouvoir un gouvernement encore plus  gauche que celui de Macron est faible.
> LFI agit comme un intressant repoussoir. Il faut les choyer.


C'est tout  fait vrai.
LFI prendra toujours assez de voix au cot gauche pour l'affaiblir durement, mais jamais assez pour tre prsent au second tour.
Ils ont le mme role que le F  Droite.

La ou hidalgo a raison, c'est qu'on ne construit pas une majorit en France autour de la gauche de la gauche. On la construit du centre gauche  la gauche de la gauche. (les gens plus extrmes encore sont ngligeable en terme de vote) Cette gauche a le pouvoir de prendre le pouvoir, ce que ne peux pas faire LFI.

C'est pour cela que la rassemblement ne peut se faire qu'autour d'Hidalgo, de Jadot ou de Taubira si on regarde les personnalit aujourd'hui en lice

C'est tout simplement des math : 
LFI c'est au max 10% des electeurs + 50% des lecteurs de social dmocrate et ecolos + 90% des lecteurs PC + 75% des lecteurs de LO ou du PT si tous les autres candidats se dfaussait. soit 10% + 7%(jadot + hidalgo + taubira /2) + 2% + 1% = 20%. Score valable aussi bien au premier qu'au second tour.
Un social dmocrate ca serait : 14% + 80% de LFI  +90% du PC et 75% de LO et PT + 30% des lecteurs de LRM
Soit : 25-30% en cas de dsistement de toute la gauche.
Et une chance sur 2 au second tour contre macron ou Pcresse, 2/3 contre lepen ou zemmour.

Le taux de report en faveur d'un social dmocrate est bien plus fort que l'inverse, parce que le mondede macron ou celui de mlenchon vont attirer autant les eleceurs sociaux dmocrates, quand celui de macron ou de pecresse sera un repoussoir fort pour les lecteurs de LFI, etc... Une sorte de tout sauf la droite dure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est devenu un parti de droite !


Oui ben du coup il y a un large panel de parti de droite :
LREM
LR
RN
Reconqute
Debout la France

Est-ce que le parti Rsistons de Jean Lasalle est class au centre ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi les lecteurs de gauche voteraient pour le PS, c'est devenu un parti de droite !


Pour moi un parti, c'est comme l'Europe.
C'est un outil qui attend de voir ce qu'on en fait.

Si tous les adhrents de LFI, avec leur force de frappe et leur nergie venait au PS, les votes internes basculeraient fortement vers la gauche.


Regarde chez LR.
Pcresse est partie parce que le parti partait trop vers lextrme droite identitaire a son gout. Mais le jour ou elle a voulu rassembler, elle n'a pas cr un parti a cot, elle a simplement remis le parti de son cot. Ce faisant, elle a rcuprer les finances, les autres courants, elle s'assure de ne pas avoir de concurrent interne et un max de soutiens(plus ou moins ravis).

Mlenchon aurait pu russir cette OPA et mme choisir le poulain qui aurait intgr les ides de LFI dans sont programme. Mais pour cela, il aurait fallu accepter le dialogue et la diplomatie, et non le renversement rvolutionnaire de l'ordre ancien.

Avec le contexte actuel ou LREM pique honteusement des soutiens au PS depuis 5 ans, les votes internes auraient d'autant plu facilement bascul.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui ben du coup il y a un large panel de parti de droite :
> LREM
> LR
> RN
> Reconqute
> Debout la France


Tu as oubli EELV dans ta liste des partis de droite




> Est-ce que le parti Rsistons de Jean Lasalle est class au centre ?


Centre droit, je dirais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi un parti, c'est comme l'Europe.
> C'est un outil qui attend de voir ce qu'on en fait.


Exactement. Et ce qu'ont fait les socialistes au pouvoir, c'est de la politique de droite. D'o mes propos.

----------


## Franois M.

> Exactement. Et ce qu'ont fait les socialistes au pouvoir, c'est de la politique de droite. D'o mes propos.


Aprs voir succd  Sarkozy qui au pouvoir a fait une politique de gauche ? Etrange.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pcresse est partie


J'avais loup a.
Apparemment elle a vraiment fait son micro parti  un moment donn :
Valrie Pcresse quitte le radeau LR



> Au cur de l'orage, les coups de tonnerre sont rapprochs. La droite, qui en connat un rayon  ce sujet, a encore pu le vivre en direct sur France 2 mercredi soir. Valrie Pcresse y a annonc qu'elle quittait,  en femme libre , Les Rpublicains. Dsormais  la tte de sa propre boutique,  Libres , son objectif n'est pas mince :  refonder la droite, menace d'extinction . Pour cela,  il faut un lectrochoc , s'est-elle justifie. Depuis la prise de pouvoir de LR par Laurent Wauquiez en dcembre 2017, la prsidente d'Ile-de-France n'avait de cesse de dnoncer la droitisation du parti, un  rtrcissement .
> 
> Ses dtracteurs ne manqueront pas de souligner l'incongruit de partir au moment mme o son meilleur adversaire venait de quitter, trois jours avant, la prsidence des Rpublicains.  Valrie Pcresse ne pouvait pas tre candidate  la prsidence de LR. Elle a fait le constat que l'lection tait verrouille, qu'il y avait dans les grosses fdrations comme les Alpes-Maritimes ou celles en Rhne-Alpes un noyau de militants trs organiss , confie un lieutenant pcressiste.
> 
> *Devant la journaliste Anne-Sophie Lapix, Valrie Pcresse a expliqu que le  parti est cadenass de l'intrieur, dans son organisation et dans ses ides . Conclusion :  la refondation ne pourra pas se faire  l'intrieur mais  l'extrieur .* L'ancienne ministre de Nicolas Sarkozy suit ainsi le chemin trac ds l'lection de Wauquiez par un autre prsidentiable, Xavier Bertrand, son concurrent de fait sur le crneau de la droite modre. Comme si la course pour la prsidentielle de 2022 ne pouvait se jouer qu'en dehors des vieux partis.


Pour un gars de droite, Laurent Wauquiez tait super sympa.
C'tait un des seuls que j'arrivais  tolrer.




> Mlenchon aurait pu russir cette OPA et mme choisir le poulain qui aurait intgr les ides de LFI dans sont programme.


Hein ?
Pcresse pouvait revenir chez LR, jamais de la vie Melenchon reviendra au PS.
Officiellement le PS et LFI sont ennemis.

En haut de la hirarchie du PS il y a des pourris.
Mlenchon : Si les chefs du PS veulent le dialogue, quils changent dattitude



> Votre rsum grossier ne permet pas de comprendre lalerte que je lance au pays. *Je dis aux dirigeants socialistes quils sont irresponsables* dapporter de leau au moulin des mensonges sur lUnef. La campagne de la droite et de lextrme droite vise la dissolution dun syndicat historique. Ce serait un seuil sans retour pour la dmocratie en France. La pente autoritaire du rgime macroniste est dj assez grave. Que fait le PS ? Il sest abstenu sur la loi sparatisme contre les musulmans. *Il a ensuite refus de sassocier  une marche commune pour les liberts.* Cette drive minquite. *Jai lanc lalerte en 2013 en disant que Valls ministre de Hollande tait contamin par les ides dextrme droite.* A lpoque, toute la bonne socit miaulait dadmiration devant ses coups de menton. Mais depuis, tout le monde a vu que javais raison. Je donne lalerte encore une fois. Lextrme droite et les macronistes ont lanc une chasse aux sorcires contre les syndicats et le camp de lgalit. Ils ont repris tel quel  lextrme droite cette accusation absurde dislamo-gauchisme. Quand Olivier Faure, Carole Delga ou Anne Hidalgo embotent


Peut-tre que le PS restera fort dans les villes, les dpartements, les rgions, mais pour la prsidentielle c'est mort.
Le candidat PS en 2017, tait trs bon, il a avait un programme de gauche, il a fait un score de merde.




> Pour moi un parti, c'est comme l'Europe.
> C'est un outil qui attend de voir ce qu'on en fait.


Vous avez une vision utopique du monde, c'est incroyable.
Dans les partis politiques, il y a des gens de l'ombre, puissant, non-lu, etc.
Comme par exemple Julien Dray ou Jacques Attali (bon lui il est proche du PS, de LR, de LREM, il peut influencer la politique de la France quel que soit le parti au pouvoir, un peu comme BHL).

Et de toute faon il y a un dcalage entre les promesses de campagne, et les mesures prises une fois au pouvoir.
Rappelez-vous d'Hollande :
Mon ennemi c'est la finance => Macron en ministre de l'conomie

Jacques a dit "tu prends Macron", Hollande a prit Macron.
Jacques Attali ne "croit pas s'tre tromp" en prsentant Macron  Hollande

Il y a des gens au dessus du pouvoir, comme lui par exemple (dans la vido on voit que a fait chier Macron de se faire tirer le bras, mais il est oblig de s'y soumettre).

----------


## pmithrandir

J'adore quand quelqu'un dit : ils sont ennemis...

Le PS a t plus ou moins a gauche dans le temps.
A un moment, les mouvances les plus a gauche ont perdu l'avantage en faveur des plus libraux ou centiste. Ca a t l'apoge de Valls. (qui dailleur a la primaire n'avait pas fait un super score)
Hollande a pris le pouvoir, et il a fait driver le PS vers le centre de l'echiquier politique, avec de belles incursions a droite sur l'conomie aussi.

Mais quand on regarde des profils comme Martine Aubry, ou Jospin en son temps, nous tions sur des programmes bien plus proche de LFI. Moins rvolutionnaires, mais avec les mmes ambitions.

Au sein du PS, tout se joue sur des lections entre les diffrentes motions.
Si celles de gauche l'emporte, le premier secrtaire et les postes clefs sont plus a gauche, la politique mise en oeuvre aussi.

C'est la ou LFI fait pour moi une erreur. En dfinissant comme ennemi ou en traitant en vassal un parti qui a plus d'assise que lui, au lieu de le parasiter de l'intrieur, ils perdent l'opportunit d'utiliser une machinerie et un cercle d'lus dj existant.



Par ailleurs, sur le monde ce matin : 
https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...50_823448.html

Les discussions semblent en cours entre tous les candidats a gauche... cet article parle d'un exmple prcis, mais il voque aussi d'autres rencontres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le PS a t plus ou moins a gauche dans le temps.


Ok, il y a 2 ou 3 bonnes personnes qui sont passes par le PS.
Et alors ?
Il y aussi des gens comme Valls qui sont pass par le PS.

Sans faire exprs je viens de trouver un article qui parle d'une alliance des gauches :
Qu'ils s'en aillent ! : l'aile droite du PS veut clarifier la ligne du parti



> Dans ce texte, Dray a d'ailleurs fait dresser les cheveux sur la tte de son courant *en indiquant qu'il tait favorable  une union de toute la gauche, y compris donc avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon.* Nous devons donner des signes clairs  toutes les gauches franaises et europennes, sans sectarisme, sans mise en demeure, sans opportunisme, crit-il. Il indique en outre, allant contre la ligne du premier secrtaire, que le Parti socialiste franais ne peut pas subordonner sa campagne  un soutien inconditionnel au PSE, le parti socialiste europen, qu'il doit avoir sa dmarche propre et indpendante. Au PS, malgr les engagements du PSE  ne pas s'allier ou collaborer avec le PPE, certains continuent de craindre de possibles coalitions  venir aprs les europennes.





> Les discussions semblent en cours entre tous les candidats a gauche... cet article parle d'un exmple prcis, mais il voque aussi d'autres rencontres.


De toute faon PS, EELV, Taubira, c'est la mme chose, donc autant qu'ils s'allient, mais LFI pourrait quand mme les battre.
Il me semble que Taubira n'a pas de parti politique, non ?
Donc autant qu'elle donne ses voix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'adore quand quelqu'un dit : ils sont ennemis...
> 
> Le PS a t plus ou moins a gauche dans le temps.
> A un moment, les mouvances les plus a gauche ont perdu l'avantage en faveur des plus libraux ou centiste. Ca a t l'apoge de Valls. (qui dailleur a la primaire n'avait pas fait un super score)
> Hollande a pris le pouvoir, et il a fait driver le PS vers le centre de l'echiquier politique, avec de belles incursions a droite sur l'conomie aussi.
> 
> Mais quand on regarde des profils comme Martine Aubry, ou Jospin en son temps, nous tions sur des programmes bien plus proche de LFI. Moins rvolutionnaires, mais avec les mmes ambitions.
> 
> Au sein du PS, tout se joue sur des lections entre les diffrentes motions.
> Si celles de gauche l'emporte, le premier secrtaire et les postes clefs sont plus a gauche, la politique mise en oeuvre aussi.


Tu as raison sur la premire partie, mais tu te trompes sur la seconde. 
On l'a constat en 2017. Comme tu le dis, Valls a pris une claque et c'est l'aile gauche qui a gagn, avec Hamon (qui est proche d'Aubry).
Mais, les membres du PS ne se sont pas plis au choix de la primaire. La plupart ont soutenu (en sous-marin) Macron. Valls - Macron, mme combat. Le premier est une sorte de clone du second.




> C'est la ou LFI fait pour moi une erreur. En dfinissant comme ennemi ou en traitant en vassal un parti qui a plus d'assise que lui, au lieu de le parasiter de l'intrieur, ils perdent l'opportunit d'utiliser une machinerie et un cercle d'lus dj existant.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Aujourd'hui le PS est une coquille vide, constitue de personnes dont l'go est trop important pour accepter Macron comme chef, car il n'a jamais adhr au PS. Et, les lecteurs ne s'y trompent pas. Soit ils votent Macron, soit ils votent LFI (pour les plus  gauche) ou EELV (pour les plus crdules).

L o Mlenchon fait une erreur c'est de mpriser le PS, ce qui rebutent certains sympathisants socialistes d'aller vers lui, et les renvoie vers EELV. Mlenchon est trop radical, trop tranch et pas assez consensuel. Mais, aujourd'hui, le PS n'a plus rien  proposer  personne. Son assise territoriale il ne la doit qu' des alliances malsaines avec LR ou LREM pour faire barrage au RN. C'est uniquement le jeu de la 5me Rpublique avec les 2 tours sans proportionnelles qui fait que le PS a autant de dputs. 




> Par ailleurs, sur le monde ce matin : 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...50_823448.html
> 
> Les discussions semblent en cours entre tous les candidats a gauche... cet article parle d'un exmple prcis, mais il voque aussi d'autres rencontres.


C'est pratiquement mort-n, ce truc. Jadot ne veut pas se retirer, et Taubira a une lgitimit obtenue via la Primaire Populaire et les sondages lui sont favorables. a sera dur de trouver un compromis qui ne vole pas en clat au premier couac...

----------


## Franois M.

> Et une chance sur 2 au second tour contre macron ou Pcresse, *2/3 contre lepen ou zemmour.*


C'est faux.
Des sondages de deuxime tour ont t faits entre JLM/MLP et AH/MLP : JLM, MLP gagne haut la main, AH aussi mais dans la marge d'erreur.

Il faut beaucoup d'aveuglement pour ne pas voir comment le PS s'est gauchis depuis 2017 (pisode Hamon + lgislative  avec le dpart de l'aile de centre gauche vers la gauche macroniste)  : c'est purement mathmatique.

Les lecteurs de centre droit ne voteront pas pour Hidalgo face  Lepen et encore moins pour JLM. Pour avoir un tel deuxime tour avec une chance au candidat de gauche il aurait fallu un Cazeneuve ou un Le Foll, pas Hidalgo.

Taubira n'a jamais t teste sur ce cas (ce sont des tests qui remontent  plusieurs mois), ceci dit malgr tout ce que porte de nausabond le personnage,elle est nettement moins  gauche sur les questions socio-conomiques, donc elle aurait peut tre plus de chances.

Face  Zemmour, le rsultat est sans doute diffrent (pas pour JLM, mais AH/CT auraient peut tre une chance)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu as raison sur la premire partie, mais tu te trompes sur la seconde. 
> On l'a constat en 2017. Comme tu le dis, Valls a pris une claque et c'est l'aile gauche qui a gagn, avec Hamon (qui est proche d'Aubry).
> Mais, les membres du PS ne se sont pas plis au choix de la primaire. La plupart ont soutenu (en sous-marin) Macron. Valls - Macron, mme combat. Le premier est une sorte de clone du second.


En mme temps, JLM avait vampiris toute l'aile gauche du PS. Il ne reste que des dirigeants de gauche librale dans le bureau.

Donc on a des lecteurs PS qui veulent aller a gauche, d'o le choix d'Hamon, mais un appareil qui va dans une direction diffrente, et JLM qui est trop peu frquentable pour attirer les lecteurs du PS.




> L o Mlenchon fait une erreur c'est de mpriser le PS, ce qui rebutent certains sympathisants socialistes d'aller vers lui, et les renvoie vers EELV. Mlenchon est trop radical, trop tranch et pas assez consensuel. Mais, aujourd'hui, le PS n'a plus rien  proposer  personne. Son assise territoriale il ne la doit qu' des alliances malsaines avec LR ou LREM pour faire barrage au RN. C'est uniquement le jeu de la 5me Rpublique avec les 2 tours sans proportionnelles qui fait que le PS a autant de dputs.


Et LFI c'est quoi alors, des sections locales dynamique... et combien d'lus ?




> Dputs 17  /  577
> Dputs europens 5  /  79
> Conseillers rgionaux 25  /  1758


soit 47 lus.



> Dputs 	24  /  577
> Snateurs 63  /  348
> Dputs europens 3  /  79
> Prsidence de conseils dpartementaux 21  /  95
> Prsidence de conseils rgionaux 	5  /  17
> Maires de communes de plus de 30 000 habitants 50  /  279


216 lus


Alors on peut tourner autour du pot, dnoncer le scrutin a deux tours... sauf que pour la prsidentielle et les dputs, c'est ce mode d'lection qui sera mis en uvre. Mode ou LFI a du mal a tre efficace.

Ils peuvent nous surprendre, mais je ne crois pas qu'ils puisse obtenir, sous l'tiquette LFI, autre chose que 10-15% des voix.

Rien que le nom est un repoussoir : insoumise ca fait rvolutionnaire, changement radical, trouble fete...
C'est un nom d'opposition, pas de construction. Ca fait chien fou sans rgle.
Y a rien de positif dans le fait de dire qu'on est "insoumis", le mot est plutt ngatif.

Ca va toucher le gauchiste nostalgique de la rvolution manque... mais pas llectorat de gauche majoritaire, politiquement intress mais pas investi, qui veut vivre sa vie tranquillement dans la continuit avec de la justice sociale et plus de partage en ligne de fond. 
Des gens en colre, il n y en a pas 75% dans la population. 



@Franois M

Dans l'hypothse que je donne, je dis bien que JLM n'a aucune chance contre tous les autres candidat au second tour selon moi.
A la rigueur, contre MLP et Zemour peut tre, mais comme toi, je pense que c'est peu probable. (Alors que Ruffin claterait MLP et Zemmour de 10  15 points)

C'est bien pour cela que je pense que seule une alliance autour d'un candidat social dmocrate a une chance de succs.

A mon sens, les candidatures comme LO, PT, Asselinault, etc... n'ont rien  faire dans la course  la prsidentielle. Quand on a pas de chance de gagner, on ne parasite aps une lections. Je trouve le systme amricain bien plus efficace de ce point de vue la. 
2 partis majoritaire
une ligne qui varie pour chaque parti  chaque lection

Et le risque, toujours prsent, d'un 3me parti qui les mange par le centre comme c'est arriv au RU a un moment je crois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En mme temps, JLM avait vampiris toute l'aile gauche du PS. Il ne reste que des dirigeants de gauche librale dans le bureau.


Je ne crois pas justement. Une bonne partie des lecteurs de gauche ne sont pas dans le giron de LFI, justement pour les raisons que tu dcris aprs.




> Donc on a des lecteurs PS qui veulent aller a gauche, d'o le choix d'Hamon, mais un appareil qui va dans une direction diffrente, et JLM qui est trop peu frquentable pour attirer les lecteurs du PS.


Exactement a. On a une bonne partie des lecteurs de gauche qui ne sont pas reprsents dans cette lection. Et, ils vont aller o ? 
Peut-tre Taubira, peut-tre Jadot. Mais, la plupart vont soit faire un vote utile (genre voter Macron pour viter Pecresse) ou voter PCF ou plus  gauche par envie de contradiction.




> Et LFI c'est quoi alors, des sections locales dynamique... et combien d'lus ?


soit 47 lus contre 216 lus pour le PS 
On voit bien que le systme de vote est favorable au PS et dfavorable  LFI, car dans le mme temps on a LFI  19%  la prsidentielle et le PS a  peine 5% !




> Alors on peut tourner autour du pot, dnoncer le scrutin a deux tours... sauf que pour la prsidentielle et les dputs, c'est ce mode d'lection qui sera mis en uvre. Mode ou LFI a du mal a tre efficace.


Pour la prsidentielle, je ne vois pas d'autres solution. Mais pour les dputs, on peut changer le mode de scrutin. Et si Mlenchon est lu prsident, il pourra le faire et ainsi obtenir une AN plus gouvernable pour lui.




> Rien que le nom est un repoussoir : insoumise ca fait rvolutionnaire, changement radical, trouble fete...
> C'est un nom d'opposition, pas de construction. Ca fait chien fou sans rgle.
> Y a rien de positif dans le fait de dire qu'on est "insoumis", le mot est plutt ngatif.
> 
> Ca va toucher le gauchiste nostalgique de la rvolution manque... mais pas llectorat de gauche majoritaire, politiquement intress mais pas investi, qui veut vivre sa vie tranquillement dans la continuit avec de la justice sociale et plus de partage en ligne de fond. 
> Des gens en colre, il n y en a pas 75% dans la population.


Je ne trouve pas le nom si repoussoir que cela, au contraire. Et quant  la proportion de gens qui en ont marre du systme actuel, il est certainement pas de 75%, mais pas loin des 50%. Et dans ces gens, il y en a un paquet qui ne demanderait qu' voter pour un candidat prsentable et qui aurait un programme et des ides de gauche moins radicales que LFI. Mais, ce n'est que mon opinion. 
Je suis d'accord que Mlenchon est un repoussoir.




> Dans l'hypothse que je donne, je dis bien que JLM n'a aucune chance contre tous les autres candidat au second tour selon moi.
> A la rigueur, contre MLP et Zemour peut tre, mais comme toi, je pense que c'est peu probable. (Alors que Ruffin claterait MLP et Zemmour de 10  15 points)
> 
> C'est bien pour cela que je pense que seule une alliance autour d'un candidat social dmocrate a une chance de succs.


Mme Ruffin ne passerait pas contre MLP ou Zemmour, car la droite, et les Macronnistes prfreraient encore MLP et Zemmour. Mme le PS et Jadot voteraient (en sous-marin) pour MLP ou Zemmour plutt que LFI.




> A mon sens, les candidatures comme LO, PT, Asselinault, etc... n'ont rien  faire dans la course  la prsidentielle. Quand on a pas de chance de gagner, on ne parasite aps une lections. Je trouve le systme amricain bien plus efficace de ce point de vue la. 
> 2 partis majoritaire
> une ligne qui varie pour chaque parti  chaque lection
> 
> Et le risque, toujours prsent, d'un 3me parti qui les mange par le centre comme c'est arriv au RU a un moment je crois.


C'est la diversit  la franaise.  ::roll::  
Et a arrange les gros partis comme LR ou le PS/LREM (les deux faces d'une mme pice). a vite  des partis comme LFI de venir les titiller de trop prt. C'est pas pour rien que ces partis n'ont aucun mal  avoir leurs 500 signatures, ce sont les gros partis qui leur fournissent pour affaiblir les partis plus gnants.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne crois pas justement. Une bonne partie des lecteurs de gauche ne sont pas dans le giron de LFI, justement pour les raisons que tu dcris aprs.
[/QUOTE]
Les lecteurs de LFI sont a 80% des decus du PS. Un peu du PC et du PT aussi... mais c'est surtout du PS que viennent les voix.
Ces voix auraient donc pu faire basculer bien des elections internes au PS de mon point de vue. (et pourrait toujours le faire)



> Pour la prsidentielle, je ne vois pas d'autres solution. Mais pour les dputs, on peut changer le mode de scrutin. Et si Mlenchon est lu prsident, il pourra le faire et ainsi obtenir une AN plus gouvernable pour lui.


Et il fait comment ?

Parce que les dputs c'est 1 mois aprs la prsidentielle.
Pour changer le mode de scrutin, il y a 2 possibilits : 
 - Soit le parlement le dcide(en assemble plnire), ce qui me semble improbable, puisque les dputs se tireraient une balle dans le pied
 - Soit il faut faire une nouvelle constitution, ce qui se fait soit avec le parlement... toujours improbable, soit sur referendum constitutionnel, ce qui prendra au bas mot 1 ou 2 ans  mettre en place + avoir le vote de la population... Pas facile, et surement pas immdiat.




> Je ne trouve pas le nom si repoussoir que cela, au contraire. Et quant  la proportion de gens qui en ont marre du systme actuel, il est certainement pas de 75%, mais pas loin des 50%. Et dans ces gens, il y en a un paquet qui ne demanderait qu' voter pour un candidat prsentable et qui aurait un programme et des ides de gauche moins radicales que LFI. Mais, ce n'est que mon opinion. 
> Je suis d'accord que Mlenchon est un repoussoir.





> insoumis, insoumise adjectif
>     Qui est rvolt contre l'autorit de fait : Les tribus insoumises.
>     Synonymes : indisciplin - indocile - insubordonn - mutin - rebelle - rtif - sditieux
>     Contraires : obissant - soumis
> insoumission nom fminin
>     1. Fait de ne pas se soumettre  l'autorit.
>     Synonymes : dsobissance - inobservation
>     Contraires : obissance - soumission
>     2. Infraction commise par la personne qui, astreinte aux obligations du service national, n'a pas obi  un ordre de route rgulirement notifi. (L'insoumission est un dlit puni de peines de deux mois  un an de prison, en temps de paix, et de deux  dix ans de prison en temps de guerre ; avec possibilit de destitution s'il s'agit d'un officier.)
>     Synonyme :dsertion


C'est que des termes plutot ngatifs, voir qui frise l'illgalit(dsertion)




> Mme Ruffin ne passerait pas contre MLP ou Zemmour, car la droite, et les Macronnistes prfreraient encore MLP et Zemmour. Mme le PS et Jadot voteraient (en sous-marin) pour MLP ou Zemmour plutt que LFI.


La diffrence, c'est que JLM n'est pas frequentable car il reprsente "le bruit et la fureur", qu'il est incapabe d'couter, de rassebler, de sduire en dehors du sa cible acquise.(les 10-15% de gaucho convaincu)
Il en a t capable a la dernire election... mais plus maintenant.

Ruffin n'a pas ce bagage, donc si il vient en disant : 
on cr un "Parti de Gauche", qui rassemble le PS, EELV, LFI... il peut tre entendu et soutenu.
Tout simplement, il ne s'est mis personne  dos "personnellement".

Donc si je n'ai aucun doute que des gens comme Ciotti soutiendrait MLP, je pense en revanche que l'immense majorit pourrait se rassembler derrire un candidat de gauche qui viendrait avec un discours rassembleur et rpublicain. (ce serait un ni droite ni gauche... mais de gauche   ::):  )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les lecteurs de LFI sont a 80% des decus du PS. Un peu du PC et du PT aussi... mais c'est surtout du PS que viennent les voix.
> Ces voix auraient donc pu faire basculer bien des elections internes au PS de mon point de vue. (et pourrait toujours le faire)


Peut-tre. Je pense que Mlenchon voulait se dbarrasser du PS qui tait devenu ingrable. Ce en quoi, il n'avait pas tort. Son go a du jouer aussi.




> Et il fait comment ?
> soit sur referendum constitutionnel, ce qui prendra au bas mot 1 ou 2 ans  mettre en place + avoir le vote de la population... Pas facile, et surement pas immdiat.


Pourquoi 1 an ou 2 ? En 1 mois, a peut-tre prt. En plus c'est une mesure populaire. C'est pas pour rien que beaucoup de candidats mettent cette mesure dans leurs programmes avant les lections, pour l'oublier aprs ! 





> C'est que des termes plutot ngatifs, voir qui frise l'illgalit(dsertion)


Je trouve que a va bien avec "Gaulois rfractaires", non ? Moi, j'y vois plus de positif que de ngatif. Chacun son opinion. 
Le contraire d'insoumis, c'est mouton blant. Je prfre tre insoumis !  :;): 





> La diffrence, c'est que JLM n'est pas frequentable car il reprsente "le bruit et la fureur", qu'il est incapabe d'couter, de rassebler, de sduire en dehors du sa cible acquise.(les 10-15% de gaucho convaincu)
> Il en a t capable a la dernire election... mais plus maintenant.


Je suis d'accord avec a.



> Ruffin n'a pas ce bagage, donc si il vient en disant : 
> on cr un "Parti de Gauche", qui rassemble le PS, EELV, LFI... il peut tre entendu et soutenu.
> Tout simplement, il ne s'est mis personne  dos "personnellement".


Mais il n'a pas la mme histoire avec le PS, et est quand mme beaucoup plus  gauche qu'une Hidalgo ou un Jadot. 




> Donc si je n'ai aucun doute que des gens comme Ciotti soutiendrait MLP, je pense en revanche que l'immense majorit pourrait se rassembler derrire un candidat de gauche qui viendrait avec un discours rassembleur et rpublicain. (ce serait un ni droite ni gauche... mais de gauche   )


J'ai un doute. Je pense qu'il y a plus de diffrence en Ruffin et Pecresse qu'entre Pecresse et M. Le Pen.
Pour le PS et EELV, peut-tre que Ruffin serait acceptable, mais certainement pas pour Macron.

----------


## Franois M.

> Pourquoi 1 an ou 2 ? En 1 mois, a peut-tre prt.


Nawak .....

- Il faut un projet de loi de modification constitutionnelle, donc adopte dans les mme termes par le Snat et l'AN.
- Ensuite le prsident choisi : adoption par le congrs (majorit des 3/5) ou  adoption par rfrendum (majorit simple)
- Ensuite convocation du congrs ou du referendum

Accessoirement, je ne sais pas o tu as t pcher que le tripatouillage constitutionnel est une mesure populaire.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais il n'a pas la mme histoire avec le PS, et est quand mme beaucoup plus  gauche qu'une Hidalgo ou un Jadot.


Hidalgo et Jadot veulent le pouvoir.
Si ce n'est pas celui de prsident, un ministre ca peut aller aussi. Y a les affaires trangres, la dfense et Garde des sceaux comme ministres prestigieux qui n'emmerde pas le prsident sur sa politique conomique.




> J'ai un doute. Je pense qu'il y a plus de diffrence en Ruffin et Pecresse qu'entre Pecresse et M. Le Pen.
> Pour le PS et EELV, peut-tre que Ruffin serait acceptable, mais certainement pas pour Macron.


Je pense que Pecresse appellerait a labstention ou au choix individuel... mais je la vois pas appeller  voter le pen.
Pas non plus mlenchon... mais un PS ou un gauche runifie... elle le ferait je pense... du bout des lvres. (je ne donne pas de consigne, mais bien videment je voterai XXX pour contrer les ides nausabondes du RN.

----------


## Franois M.

> Je ne crois pas justement. Une bonne partie des lecteurs de gauche ne sont pas dans le giron de LFI, justement pour les raisons que tu dcris aprs.
> Parce que les dputs c'est 1 mois aprs la prsidentielle.


du 17/04 au 12/06, chez moi a fait presque deux mois.
On peut dire un mois si on compte entre l'lection prsidentielle et le dbut de la campagne.





> Pour changer le mode de scrutin, il y a 2 possibilits : 
>  - Soit le parlement le dcide(en assemble plnire), ce qui me semble improbable, puisque les dputs se tireraient une balle dans le pied


Absolument pas; pour passer  la proportionnelle intgrale une loi simple suffit, comme cela a t le cas en 1986.
En revanche mettre une dose de proportionnelle, est constitutionnellement plus compliqu et les constitutionnalistes sont partags sur la ncessit ou pas d'une modification constitutionnelle dans ce cas; la difficult technique est que cela cre deux types de dputes, ceux lus au scrutin uninominal et ceux lus  la proportionnelle.




> - Soit il faut faire une nouvelle constitution, ce qui se fait soit avec le parlement... toujours improbable, soit sur referendum constitutionnel, ce qui prendra au bas mot 1 ou 2 ans  mettre en place + avoir le vote de la population... Pas facile, et surement pas immdiat.



Mme si le dbat n'est pas totalement clos, un referendum "article 11" le seul qui puisse tre convoqu sans l'adoption d'une loi rfrendaire( dans les mmes termes par l'AN et le Snat ) ne permet pas de modification constitutionnelle. (mais il est vrai que les avis divergent et le dbat est techniquement trs complexe).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je crois que LFI prvoit de modifier plus que le mode dlection des dputs avec la 6me rpublique.

Je ne vois pas comment viter alors une modification constitutionnelle.

Aprs, je te rejoins Franois sur la difficult d'un tel processus, car il entraine toujours des effets de bords : 
 - Comment on approuve une nouvelle constitution, avec les outils de l'ancienne, ou sur base rfrendaire uniquement ?
 - Quid des lois qui tait constitutionnelle, et qui ne le sont plus, et des procdures en cours ?
 - Quelle justice de transition
 - Que fait on des lus nouvellement arriv  ? Le prsident nepeut pas dissoudre l'assemble immdiatement aprs l'election, donc il travaille avec ue assemble lue selon l'ancien schma ?

Je ne parle mme pas de l'adoption de la proportionnelle intgrale par la population, je pense que ca serait assez complexe  faire passer(peur de la 4me)

On pourrait avoir des proportionnelles par zone gographique, une prime au vainqueur, etc... Tout ca doit tre largement affin de mon pointd e vue pour mieux reprsenter la diversit des opinions, garantir une opposition prsente, mais une majorit suffisante pour stabiliser le pays...
Un ou deux ans... ca me semble bien ncessaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps, JLM avait vampiris toute l'aile gauche du PS.


Chez LFI il doit y avoir beaucoup de jeunes.
Des gens qui n'ont jamais vot PS de leur vie.

L on voit que chez les 18-24 LFI et le RN arrive en tte :
Prsidentielle : la sociologie du vote

Des lecteurs de gauche sont partis au RN apparemment :
Les lecteurs Insoumis tents par le RN : La frontire entre nous parat mince, juge un militant LFI



> Les responsables locaux de LFI, eux, s'interrogent. * Le passage des lecteurs de gauche vers le Front national, on le constate depuis les rgionales de 2015* , tmoigne, inquite, Franoise, supplante du candidat LFI aux lgislatives qui a d s'incliner face  Sbastien Chenu, un ancien de l'UMP, lu sous l'tiquette FN.  La frontire entre nous et le RN parat trs mince, analyse Pierrick, 21 ans, tudiant et militant Insoumis. On s'adresse aux mmes lecteurs. Pourtant, quand on compare les programmes, eux sont contre la hausse du smic, pas nous


a explique peut-tre pourquoi le RN est si fort aujourd'hui (et pourquoi les partis de gauche sont si faibles).
Alors qu'il y a Zemmour qui n'est l uniquement pour l'affaiblir.
Si Zemmour n'tait pas l  combien serait le RN dans les sondages ?




> A mon sens, les candidatures comme LO, PT, Asselinault, etc... n'ont rien  faire dans la course  la prsidentielle. Quand on a pas de chance de gagner, on ne parasite aps une lections. Je trouve le systme amricain bien plus efficace de ce point de vue la.


Je dteste le systme US.
Le bipartisme c'est de la pseudo alternance, alors qu'en pratique il n'y a pas de diffrence importante entre Bush et Obama. (Trump tait diffrent, mais ce n'tait pas un rpublicain, c'tait pas le candidat du parti (comme Fillon n'tait pas le candidat de l'UMP (c'tait Jup), et Hamon n'tait pas le candidat du PS (c'tait Vals))).

Passer de dmocrate  rpublicain, c'est comme passer de PS  UMP
Macron est apparu avec un discours "Si vous avez marre de l'UMPS votez pour moi ! Je suis ni de gauche ni de droite".

----------


## pmithrandir

Au passage, je viens d'essayer de trouver le projet exact de modification constituante de LFI.

En dehors de 5 phrases peu prcises, on est redirig vers le programme complet, vendu 3 euros.

C'est un concept sans doute de gauche humaniste de faire payer son programme. C'est sur que ca doit aider  le rpandre largement...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce ne serait pas dans le premier point du premier chapitre : l'urgence dmocratique, la 6e rpublique ?
https://laec.fr/sommaire

1. Runir une Assemble constituante

----------


## Franois M.

> Je crois que LFI prvoit de modifier plus que le mode dlection des dputs avec la 6me rpublique.
> 
> Je ne vois pas comment viter alors une modification constitutionnelle.


Il faudrait plus d'une modification constitutionnelle; car dj pour mettre en place son "assemble constituante" il faudrait un premier rfrendum; l'originalit est que celui l il pourrait le faire sans doute en tant que prsident (article 11 : organisation des pouvoirs publics) sans passer par la case Snat / A.N.
Aprs c'est une autre paire de manche  : heureusement la Vme est assez bien protge des vellits d'un apprenti dictateur comme lui.





> Aprs, je te rejoins Franois sur la difficult d'un tel processus, car il entraine toujours des effets de bords : 
>  - Comment on approuve une nouvelle constitution, avec les outils de l'ancienne, ou sur base rfrendaire uniquement ?


L dessus la constitution est claire : on est dans le cadre de la modification constitutionnelle via l'article 89; donc : 
- loi constitutionnelle qui doit tre vot, quant  son contenu, dans les mme termes par le Snat et l'AN
- ensuite, adoption de la loi soit par le Congrs soit par rfrendum.




> Je ne parle mme pas de l'adoption de la proportionnelle intgrale par la population, je pense que ca serait assez complexe  faire passer(peur de la 4me)


????? 
En 1986 les lections ont eu lieu  la proportionnelle intgrale; comme je l'ai crit  plus haut, le passage  la proportionnelle intgrale se fait par une loi simple.

----------


## Franois M.

> Chez LFI il doit y avoir beaucoup de jeunes.


C'est quoi cette histoire ?  ::weird:: 
Je ne pense pas que les jeunes soient aussi dsesprs et portent autant de haine de soi.

----------


## pmithrandir

Franois, je voulait dire que je ne suis pas sur que la population soit majoritairement pour une election proportionnelle intgrale des dputs.
Aprs, c'est effectivement faisable techniquement.

Pour le cot protecteur de la 5me, je ne parierai pas la dessus.
La 5me perd toute valeur et tout pouvoir du moment que la 6me est mise en place.

Je serai dailleur intress de savoir si la 5me a t approuve en respectant les rgles de la 4me.
(https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Const...a_Constitution)

Pour moi, tant qu'un rfrendum approuve une modification de la constitution, elle sera mise en place avec cette lgitimit au nom du droit des peuples  dcider pour eux mme.

Ryu, suis donc le lien, essaye d'ouvrir le livret de la constituante... tu prendras une 404

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour moi, tant qu'un rfrendum approuve une modification de la constitution, elle sera mise en place avec cette lgitimit au nom du droit des peuples  dcider pour eux mme.


Sauf que le referendum, il n'y pas 36 manires de le convoquer mais deux : article 11 ou article 89.

Et remplacer la constitution c'est 89 pas 11, l je ne pense pas qu'il y ait dbat.

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir je ne vois pas pourquoi vous voulez changer la constitution car d'une manire ou d'une autre la majorit prsidentielle actuelle a quasiment les pleins pouvoirs c'est un truc qui est trs peu affirm dans les mdias et je l'ai dj cris dans le fil de discussion "les macronneries c'est fini"
La majorit actuelle bref La Rpublique en Marche non seulement possde l'excutif gouvernemental mais est majoritaire galement  l'Assemble Nationale donc il n 'y a quasiment aucune force d'opposition politique lue dans ce pays.
Quant  la gauche apparaissant comme une coquille vide c'est pas pour rien que l'on parle de gauche caviar  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nawak .....
> 
> - Il faut un projet de loi de modification constitutionnelle, donc adopte dans les mme termes par le Snat et l'AN.
> - Ensuite le prsident choisi : adoption par le congrs (majorit des 3/5) ou  adoption par rfrendum (majorit simple)
> - Ensuite convocation du congrs ou du referendum
> 
> Accessoirement, je ne sais pas o tu as t pcher que le tripatouillage constitutionnel est une mesure populaire.


visiblement tu n'as pas compris de quoi je parlais.
Il s'agissait de modifier le mode de scrutin des lgislatives. Et, c'est en fait encore plus simple que je ne le pensais, car c'est une simple loi organique, si on ne change pas le nombre de dputs, ni le dcoupage des circonscriptions. a peut mme faire l'objet d'un 49.3, si besoin. source

Et, ne t'en dplaise, mettre de la proportionnelle dans les lgislatives, est populaire et mme rclame.

----------


## halaster08

> Je serai dailleur intress de savoir si la 5me a t approuve en respectant les rgles de la 4me.
> (https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Const...a_Constitution)


Ils en parlent dans cette vido:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu, suis donc le lien, essaye d'ouvrir le livret de la constituante... tu prendras une 404


Ah ouais. Il faut vite prvenir le webmaster qu'il y a un lien mort !
Mais sinon il y a une vido de 33 minutes.

J'ai essay de visionner un autre livret et a fonctionne.
Liste des livrets :
La collection des Livrets de la France insoumise

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un sondage bizarre, mais le titre de l'article est sympa :
Prsidentielle 2022 / sondage exclusif : Taubira s'effondre, Roussel dcolle



> Le sondage de Cluster17 a t ralis entre le 1er et le 5 fvrier 2022 auprs d'un chantillon de 2 510 personnes reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 ans et plus. Les marges d'erreur se situent entre 0,9 point (pour un pourcentage de 5 %) et 2 points (pour 40, 50 ou 60 %). La particularit de Cluster17 rside dans la  clusterisation  : en plus des catgories traditionnelles d'analyse (ge, revenu, catgorie socioprofessionnelle, prfrence partisane), l'institut propose 16 familles qui runissent des Franais partageant le mme systme d'opinion ainsi que des caractristiques sociales et gographiques. Vous pouvez faire vous-mme le test pour savoir  quel cluster vous appartenez, ou prendre connaissance de la description dtaille de chaque cluster ralise par Marianne.
> (...)
> Notre sondage est en effet marqu par *l'effondrement spectaculaire de Christiane Taubira*, qui perd 3 points pour se retrouver  3 %. L'ancienne garde des Sceaux, qui n'avait pas dispos d'une quelconque dynamique aprs sa victoire prvisible  la Primaire populaire, semble ptir de sa prestation calamiteuse lors de l'oral donn par la fondation Abb-Pierre le 2 fvrier. La Guyanaise s'effondre au sein des clusters qui constituent la base de son socle lectoral,  savoir les Multiculturalistes et les Progressistes : les premiers ne sont plus que 8 %  dclarer vouloir voter pour elle, un chiffre qui s'lve  13 % chez les seconds. Les msaventures de Taubira n'ont pas profit  Anne Hidalgo, *la maire de Paris poursuivant son effondrement (1,5 %, -0,5), ni  Yannick Jadot, qui reste bloqu  5 %.*
> 
> *La seule dynamique positive  gauche provient de Fabien Roussel (3,5 %) : le communiste, qui bnficie enfin d'une certaine mdiatisation grce  sa campagne dynamique et largement salue, gagne 1,5 point.* Il devance dsormais Christiane Taubira et Anne Hidalgo. L'essor du Nordiste semble pour l'instant appuy sur le vote des + de 65 ans et de clusters politiss comme les Multiculturalistes (10 %), les Solidaires (13 %), les Sociaux-Dmocrates (7 %) et les Sociaux-Rpublicains (7 %). Reste  savoir si Roussel parviendra  convaincre les classes populaires, qui s'intressent traditionnellement plus tardivement  la campagne prsidentielle.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je n'arrive pas encore  identifier de personnalits qui pourraient reprsenter la gauche, et qui ont une chance d'tre lue et de gouverner.


en dfinitif le truc auquel on n'a pas pens (  moins d'avoir t mentionn dans ce fil de discussion ) c'est que les personnalits de gauche ont gagn la bataille des municipalits, a procure une sorte d'ancrage territorial.
Mine de rien la majorit des grandes municipalits,grandes villes de France sont aux mains des hommes/femmes de gauche 

 ::fleche::  Anne Hidalgo maire de Paris
 ::fleche::  Grgory Doucet maire de Lyon
 ::fleche::  Joanna Rolland maire de Nantes
 ::fleche::  Eric Piolle Maire de Grenoble
 ::fleche::  Martine Aubry maire de Lille 
 ::fleche::  Pierre Humic maire de Bordeaux
 ::fleche::  Benot Payan maire de Marseille..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> en dfinitif le truc auquel on n'a pas pens (  moins d'avoir t mentionn dans ce fil de discussion ) c'est que les personnalits de gauche ont gagn la bataille des municipalits, a procure une sorte d'ancrage territorial.
> Mine de rien la majorit des grandes municipalits,grandes villes de France sont aux mains des hommes/femmes de gauche 
> 
>  Anne Hidalgo maire de Paris
>  Grgory Doucet maire de Lyon
>  Joanna Rolland maire de Nantes
>  Eric Piolle Maire de Grenoble
>  Martine Aubry maire de Lille 
>  Pierre Humic maire de Bordeaux
>  Benot Payan maire de Marseille..


Il y aussi Mme Nathalie APPR  Rennes (c'est pas la plus grande ville de France, mais quand mme)

----------


## Mat.M

yep merci pour la prcision Jon...
aprs est-ce que c'est une stratgie politique intentionnelle soit de ltat central, soit des partis politiques de gauche je vous laisse cogiter dessus  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franois M.

> en dfinitif le truc auquel on n'a pas pens (  moins d'avoir t mentionn dans ce fil de discussion ) c'est que les personnalits de gauche ont gagn la bataille des municipalits, a procure une sorte d'ancrage territorial.


Affirmation base sur absolument rien.

Les voies de gauches + extrme gauche, en incluant les listes cologistes ont reprsent 27.3% du total des voies au municipales et encore ce chiffre n'est bas que sur les communes de plus de 1000 habitants(pour celles de moins de 1000 habitants il n'y a pas de ventilation faite par le ministre de l'intrieur, donc il faudrait se pencher sur les investitures ventuelles par parti - un gros travail - mais il est notoire que la gauche est rarement majoritaire dans ces communes).





> Mine de rien la majorit des grandes municipalits,grandes villes de France sont aux mains des hommes/femmes de gauche 
> 
>  Anne Hidalgo maire de Paris
>  Grgory Doucet maire de Lyon
>  Joanna Rolland maire de Nantes
>  Eric Piolle Maire de Grenoble
>  Martine Aubry maire de Lille 
>  Pierre Humic maire de Bordeaux
>  Benot Payan maire de Marseille..


Ce qui reprsente quel pourcentage de la population franaise ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-tre que le PS restera fort dans les villes, les dpartements, les rgions, mais pour la prsidentielle c'est mort.


C'est l'inverse de LREM, qui a gagn une prsidentielle, mais qui ne s'implantera nulle part d'autre.

Elections municipales 2020 : comment expliquer "la dbcle prvue" de la Rpublique en marche lors du second tour ?



> *La majorit prsidentielle n'est pas parvenue  s'imposer dans les grandes villes, mme lorsqu'elle s'est allie avec la droite pour ce second tour.* A Bordeaux, Strasbourg ou Lyon, LREM choue face aux cologistes.


Elections dpartementales : le scrutin que LREM prfre oublier



> Les dpartementales ?  Cest une lection de clochers ,  dultra-proximit ,  de notables , numre un ministre au sujet de ce scrutin qui a lieu, comme les rgionales, les 20 et 27 juin 2021.* Et La Rpublique en marche (LREM), dans tout a ?  On sen fout compltement et cest normal.* On na pas dautre choix, lche crment un autre. Une formation politique aussi jeune, avec sa sociologie, sa gographie, a plutt intrt  se concentrer sur les rgionales.  lections pourtant dj difficiles pour le parti prsidentiel Des dputs LREM, par ailleurs candidats, se sont mme plaints en runion de groupe que le parti ne soccupe pas assez de lchance dpartementale, comme enjambe, ide videmment rfute au QG.


Rsultats des lections rgionales : pourquoi LREM n'arrive pas  s'implanter localement



> *Le mouvement d'Emmanuel Macron ne dcroche aucune rgion mtropolitaine.* Pire, il a t relgu  l'arrire-plan pour ce second tour des lections rgionales et dpartementales, chouant  jouer le rle d'arbitre.


J'aimerais bien que LREM disparaisse compltement, la mascarade a dj trop dure.

----------


## Franois M.

> visiblement tu n'as pas compris de quoi je parlais.



Visiblement tu n'as pas lu ou pas compris.

PMithrandir parlait de la rvision consitutioonelle de Mlenchon et aussi de la proportionnelle.

Pour la proportionnelle intgrale, avec circo unique, pas besoin de loi organique, encore moins de rvision consitutionelle, une loi simple suffit et j'ai mme cit l'exemple de 1986.

En revanche pour une proportionelle non intgrale , c'est pas aussi tranch : certains constitutionnalistes pensent que cela ncessite une rvision, pour les raisons que j'ai expliques plus haut.

Pour une proportionnelle intgrale mais avec circo multiples, il y a le problme pratique de dcoupage des circos, qui ncessite de facto au moins un an de travail. (pour le dcoupage on peut gagner du temps en recyclant les dpartements ou les circo snatoriales, mais il faut que le poids dmographique soit trs pes pour ne pas risquer un retoquage du CC,  coup sr dans ce cas).

De plus, on peut prdire sans trop de risques de se tromper, par la lecture des avis passs du CC, qu'il ne tolrerait pas vraiment le changement des rgles du jeu aussi prs de l'lection.


Faut lire tous les mots  ......

De plus, quand tu crits  :




> Et, ne t'en dplaise, mettre de la proportionnelle dans les lgislatives, est populaire et mme rclame.


Sauf qu'ici il n'est pas question de mettre "de la proportionnelle" mais de mettre la proportionelle  intgrale  circo unique (faon lections eurpennes dernire version) et l je ne suis pas sur que cela susciterait un grand enthousiasme populaire.

----------


## Mat.M

> et encore ce chiffre n'est bas que sur les communes de plus de 1000 habitants?


ah bon...donc une ville de 1000 habitants et moins  a plus de poids qu'une mtropole de 100 000 ?
Est-ce que vous prenez un peu le temps de rflchir  ce que vous crivez ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans un sondage Jean Lasalle dpasse Anne Hidalgo.

----------


## Franois M.

> ah bon...donc une ville de 1000 habitants et moins  a plus de poids qu'une mtropole de 100 000 ?
> Est-ce que vous prenez un peu le temps de rflchir  ce que vous crivez ?


Moi oui, vous non manifestement.

Dj il tait question de commune, et l a devient des mtropoles, dont le prsident n'est pas toujours de la mme couleur que la commune principale

La France compte 42 villes de plus de 100.000 habitants (dont 22 dans des mtropoles) qui ne reprsente que 15,23 % de la population (population communale, pas mtropolitaine) ; sur ces 42 communes, 23 ont un maire de gauche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Franois M
Visiblement, on ne parle pas de la mme chose, ou alors, tu n'as pas bien suivi le fil de discussion. Ce qui n'est pas toujours simple, effectivement.

Pour rappel 



> Pour la prsidentielle, je ne vois pas d'autres solution. Mais pour les dputs, on peut changer le mode de scrutin. Et si Mlenchon est lu prsident, il pourra le faire et ainsi obtenir une AN plus gouvernable pour lui.





> Et il fait comment ?
> 
> Parce que les dputs c'est 1 mois aprs la prsidentielle.
> Pour changer le mode de scrutin, il y a 2 possibilits : 
>  - Soit le parlement le dcide(en assemble plnire), ce qui me semble improbable, puisque les dputs se tireraient une balle dans le pied
>  - Soit il faut faire une nouvelle constitution, ce qui se fait soit avec le parlement... toujours improbable, soit sur referendum constitutionnel, ce qui prendra au bas mot 1 ou 2 ans  mettre en place + avoir le vote de la population... Pas facile, et surement pas immdiat.





> Pourquoi 1 an ou 2 ? En 1 mois, a peut-tre prt. En plus c'est une mesure populaire. C'est pas pour rien que beaucoup de candidats mettent cette mesure dans leurs programmes avant les lections, pour l'oublier aprs !


A cette suite d'change, qui ne parle que de changer la loi pour le mode de scrutin, aucunement d'un changement constitutionnel complet, tu cris




> Nawak .....
> 
> - Il faut un projet de loi de modification constitutionnelle, donc adopte dans les mme termes par le Snat et l'AN.
> - Ensuite le prsident choisi : adoption par le congrs (majorit des 3/5) ou  adoption par rfrendum (majorit simple)
> - Ensuite convocation du congrs ou du referendum
> 
> Accessoirement, je ne sais pas o tu as t pcher que le tripatouillage constitutionnel est une mesure populaire.


Donc, la discussion entre pmithrandir et moi, concernait le mode de scrutin des lgislatives, pour y mettre de la proportionnelle. 
Et, mettre de la proportionnelle dans ces lections c'est une rforme populaire.

Voil, je clos le dbat sur ce point.
Cordialement

----------


## Franois M.

Dernier sondage; insoutenable suspens dans le match Hidalgo-Lassalle pour la 9me place (page 17) : https://elabe.fr/wp-content/uploads/...ic-zemmour.pdf

La dynamique du PS est  l'oeuvre : mme si sa candidate est talonne de prs par NDA, Phiippot, Poutou, Artaud, elle conserve nanmoins une large avance sur la candidate du parti animaliste.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dernier sondage; insoutenable suspens dans le match Hidalgo-Lassalle pour la 9me place (page 17) : https://elabe.fr/wp-content/uploads/...ic-zemmour.pdf
> 
> La dynamique du PS est  l'oeuvre : mme si sa candidate est talonne de prs par NDA, Phiippot, Poutou, Artaud, elle conserve nanmoins une large avance sur la candidate du parti animaliste.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/so...itrack-1357211

Ca progresse toujours... ou pas...

de toute manire, sans alliance ou retrait a gauche, ces scores vont rester peu ou prou les mmes pendant quelques mois.

Les candidats a gauche s'changent les mmes lecteurs au gr des petites phrases ou de l'actualit... mais ils n'en prennent pas dans leurs 2 rservoirs de voix : 
 - les lecteurs de gauche attirs par Macron
 - les indcis, souvent du de la politique et qui ne se retrouveront pas dans ces gamins de cours de rcration.

Sans dynamique commune, ils vont continuer  se saborder les uns les autres... pour manger le bitume dans 2 mois... (et oui, 2 mois...)


Pour ma part, je pense que seul Jadot est en mesure de rassembler Taubira et Hidalgo. Dans ce sondage, a donnerait un bloc de 9 - 14%, premire place  gauche (en tenant compte des incertitudes min et max).
Ce faisant, je pense que 3-4% min de LFI leur emboiterait le pas, puisque le vote de gauche utile changerait de main...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/so...itrack-1357211


Je ne peux pas lire l'article car il ne veut pas de mon bloqueur de pub  ::aie:: 




> Pour ma part, je pense que seul Jadot est en mesure de rassembler Taubira et Hidalgo. Dans ce sondage, a donnerait un bloc de 9 - 14%, premire place  gauche (en tenant compte des incertitudes min et max).
> Ce faisant, je pense que 3-4% min de LFI leur emboiterait le pas, puisque le vote de gauche utile changerait de main...


Je ne sais pas. Franchement, je vais peut-tre voter pour LFI, mais je ne voterai pas pour EELV, a c'est sur.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si il est malin et qu'il est rejoint par Taubira, hidalgo, et indirectement Montebourg, je pense qu'ils auront  coeur de donner un nom  leur alliance.
On a eu la gauche plurielle avec Jospin. Je pense qu'on aura un truc du mme genre.

Mais ca reste une etiquette... a ce stade, a par des grands principes personnels, on ne peut pas s'attendre a grand chose des candidats.

----------


## Franois M.

> Si il est malin et qu'il est rejoint par Taubira, hidalgo, et indirectement Montebourg, je pense qu'ils auront  coeur de donner un nom  leur alliance.
> On a eu la gauche plurielle avec Jospin. Je pense qu'on aura un truc du mme genre.


Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil rapide  mon poulailler : le bec de mes gallinaces reste dsesprment vide de dents. Dsol pour vous.

----------


## halaster08

> - les lecteurs de gauche attirs par Macron


Franchement, vu sa politique, des lecteurs de gauche attirs par Macron c'est juste pas possible, c'est juste des libraux qui refusent de l'admettre.

----------


## Franois M.

> Franchement, vu sa politique, des lecteurs de gauche attirs par Macron c'est juste pas possible, c'est juste des libraux qui refusent de l'admettre.


On parle bien du mme ? Moi ce que je ne comprends pas ce sont les lecteurs de droite attirs par Macron; ce sont juste des centristes de gauche qui refusent de l'admettre.

----------


## halaster08

C'est pas moi qui le dit:



> il n'est pas plus de gauche que moi.


https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/pr...macron-1385751

Bonne chance pour trouver qqn de gauche dire que Macron n'est pas de droite

----------


## pmithrandir

> Franchement, vu sa politique, des lecteurs de gauche attirs par Macron c'est juste pas possible, c'est juste des libraux qui refusent de l'admettre.


J'ai envie de dire, on en a quelque chose  faire ?

Qu'ils pensent bien ou mal importe peu, l'important reste qu'il vote pour le candidat qui portera des valeurs de gauche.
S'ils se fourvoient aujourd'hui en votant Macron, on les envoie se faire foutre ou on leur propose une alternative qui nous arrange ?

Et ils peuvent aussi se dire : JLM pas question, les autres c'est pas la peine non plus parce que personne sort du lot... restons en la pour cette lection, on verra la prochaine fourne...

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai envie de dire, on en a quelque chose  faire ?


C'est toi qui prtend qu'on a rservoir de vote de gens de gauche attir par Macron, moi j'essaye de t'expliquer que a n'existe pas, ton rservoir est vide.
Les gens qui n'ont pas compris que Macron a fait tout ce qu'une politique de gauche ne ferait pas n'iront jamais voter  gauche.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est toi qui prtend qu'on a rservoir de vote de gens de gauche attir par Macron, moi j'essaye de t'expliquer que a n'existe pas, ton rservoir est vide.
> Les gens qui n'ont pas compris que Macron a fait tout ce qu'une politique de gauche ne ferait pas n'iront jamais voter  gauche.


Dans ce cas la, la gauche a mathmatiquement perdu.

Tu peux additionner tous les candidats actuels, tu obtiens 20-25% en tassant bien.... et c'est fini. Aucune rserve pour le second tour.
C'est le pire score attendu depuis 50 ans...

Maintenant, on peut aussi arrter de dfinir les lecteurs de la vrai gauche de ceux de la fausse... et essayer de faire voter un max dlecteurs, quelque soit leur envie aujourd'hui, pour un candidat de gauche dans 2 mois.
Mais ca veut dire aussi... s'unir, accepter les ides de tous et peut tre raboter certaines mesures trop limitante pour obtenir un lectorat.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans ce cas la, la gauche a mathmatiquement perdu.
> 
> Tu peux additionner tous les candidats actuels, tu obtiens 20-25% en tassant bien.... et c'est fini. Aucune rserve pour le second tour.
> C'est le pire score attendu depuis 50 ans...
> 
> Maintenant, on peut aussi arrter de dfinir les lecteurs de la vrai gauche de ceux de la fausse... et essayer de faire voter un max dlecteurs, quelque soit leur envie aujourd'hui, pour un candidat de gauche dans 2 mois.
> Mais ca veut dire aussi... s'unir, accepter les ides de tous et peut tre raboter certaines mesures trop limitante pour obtenir un lectorat.


Tu as raison, mais, hlas, je suis comme Franois M dans ce cas l. Les poules de mon poulailler n'ont toujours qu'un bec et pas de dents !  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On parle bien du mme ? Moi ce que je ne comprends pas ce sont les lecteurs de droite attirs par Macron; ce sont juste des centristes de gauche qui refusent de l'admettre.


Je pense que tu confonds. Ce que tu entends par "politique de droite", se traduit par "politique d'extrme droite" dont tu es un lecteur. 

Au fait : Zemmour ou Le Pen ? A moins qu'ils soient tous les deux trop  gauche...

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est toi qui prtend qu'on a rservoir de vote de gens de gauche attir par Macron, moi j'essaye de t'expliquer que a n'existe pas,.


J'aimerais bien que tu ais raison, car a ramnerait la gauche a une proportion assez inoffensive de l'lectorat, comme le dit en d'autres termes pmithrandir.

En effet, ta "vraie gauche", tu peux retourner le problme comme tu veux, c'est en 2017 27.67% de l'lectorat (somme de tous les suffrages des candidats de gauche hors Macron et Cheminade - 0.18% pour ce dernier), chiffre corrobor en 2022 par les sondages.

Les quasi 20% du lider minimo (dont une partie de llectorat n'avait pas vu ou pas voulu voir sa proximit avec l'islam politique, partie qui ne reviendra pas) tait juste l'arbre qui cachait non pas la fort, mais le dsert lectoral.

----------


## Franois M.

> Je pense que tu confonds. Ce que tu entends par "politique de droite", se traduit par "politique d'extrme droite" dont tu es un lecteur.


De mme que toi et tes petits camarades ici prsent confondez gauche et extrme gauche dont vous tes des lecteurs, sachant que JLM c'est lextrme gauche (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Macron en 2017).




> Au fait : Zemmour ou Le Pen ? A moins qu'ils soient tous les deux trop  gauche...


MLP n'est mme pas  droite. Si l'affiche du 2me tour en 2022 est la mme qu'en 2017 (o j'avais vot Fillon au premier tour), je voterai de la mme manire : j'irai  la pche ce jour l.
Concernant EZ, j'adhre globalement  son discours ( quelques dtails prs) mais je pense que le bonhomme n'a pas l'toffe pour faire un prsident.(et trop de manques sur les questions de politiques trangres et les questions conomiques - il n'est pas le seul, loin de l, mais a ne change rien).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De mme que toi et tes petits camarades ici prsent confondez gauche et extrme gauche dont vous tes des lecteurs, sachant que JLM c'est lextrme gauche (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Macron en 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> MLP n'est mme pas  droite. Si l'affiche du 2me tour en 2022 est la mme qu'en 2017 (o j'avais vot Fillon au premier tour), je voterai de la mme manire : j'irai  la pche ce jour l.
> Concernant EZ, j'adhre globalement  son discours ( quelques dtails prs) mais je pense que le bonhomme n'a pas l'toffe pour faire un prsident.(et trop de manques sur les questions de politiques trangres et les questions conomiques - il n'est pas le seul, loin de l, mais a ne change rien).


Merci, ces rponses me permettent de mieux te cerner.

Et, pour ta gouverne, quand Macron dit de JLM qu'il est l'extrme gauche, c'est pas parce que c'est le cas, c'est juste un truc pour discrditer le seul adversaire qui faisait peur  ses copains de droite no-librale qui avaient mis un pognon de dingue pour qu'il devienne prsident et sabote la France dans les grandes largeurs. 
Car en 2017, pendant un moment, il y a eu la peur (pour ces gens) d'avoir un 2nd tour Macron/JLM et ils ne savaient pas comment grer a. Avec Le Pen, c'tait tout vu - Front Rpublicain - Heures les plus sombres - toussa toussa. Mais, JLM, justement. Lui, c'est juste la gauche du PS, pas l'extrme gauche (aujourd'hui, mme le PCF n'est pas d'extrme gauche  ::aie:: ), et le Front Rpublicain n'aurait pas fonctionner. Bref, il a sorti cet argument avec le trouillomtre  zro, le Micron !  ::mouarf:: 

La seule chose imprvue, c'tait que la COVID viendrait l'empcher de faire trop de carnage. Et, c'est pour cela qu'il est important qu'il ne fasse pas un 2nd mandat. On aura pas la chance d'avoir une pandmie  chaque fois.  ::aie::

----------


## Franois M.

> Mais, JLM, justement. Lui, c'est juste la gauche du PS, pas l'extrme gauche :


Justement c'est le problme du PS qui explique sa dliquescence actuelle : ne pas avoir fait son "Bad Godesberg" (rfrence au congrs du SPD allemand o ils se sont engags vers une ligne social-dmocrate avec un refus de toute alliance avec la gauche marxiste) et avoir trop longtemps tolrs des gens comme Mlenchon, Hamon, Linnemann, etc .... (quoique ce Hamon ait commenc comme rocardien).

Tu peux prtendre le contraire, l'aile gauche du PS c'est (enfin  l'poque o il avait assez d'envergure pour avoir des ailes; donc disons "c'tait") l'extrme gauche; et depuis qu'il a perdu son aile centriste, passe avec armes et bagages  Macron, il ne lui reste plus que les plus radicaux, moins ceux partis chez Mlenchon.




> et le Front Rpublicain n'aurait pas fonctionner.


Bien sur que si, il aurait fonctionn.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Justement c'est le problme du PS qui explique sa dliquescence actuelle


Je pense, au contraire, que la dliquescence du PS, vient du fait qu'ils aient reni leurs valeurs de gauche pour embrasser les valeurs no-librales. 
Et, ce n'est pas pour rien que les mdias (depuis longtemps achets par les multimilliardaires chantres du no-libralisme) diabolisent autant qu'ils peuvent LFI, alors qu'ils sont si courtois et bien disposs avec le RN ou Zemmour (le jeu de dupe du "je t'aime, moi non plus" entre les mdias et l'extrme droite est tellement vident, qu'il en est pitoyable). L'extrme droite n'est l que pour servir d'pouvantail  moineaux, rcolter des voix de gauche, sous propagande populiste, en masquant au plus leur racisme et anti-smitisme. Le but de cette extrme droite, n'est que d'tre au 2nd tour, pour faire barrage  la gauche (le "dbat" du 2nd tour de 2017 montre  quel point M. Le Pen ne voulait pas du pouvoir), et laisser le champ libre au candidat ultra libral slectionn  l'avance. Macron en 2017 et 2022, et on verra aprs. S'il y a un aprs... Car,  ce rythme, la France sera sous dictature extrme-librale dans 5 ans.  ::calim2::

----------


## escartefigue

> De mme que toi et tes petits camarades ici prsent confondez gauche et extrme gauche dont vous tes des lecteurs, sachant que JLM c'est lextrme gauche (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Macron en 2017).


Trs bon rsum de Jon Shannow  l'instant sur ce point
Mlenchon ne peut pas tre considr comme d'extrme gauche, il n'a rien d'un rvolutionnaire, mme si son soutien pass  Chavez avait de quoi surprendre.
Philippe Poutoux et Nathalie Arthaud sont des reprsentants de l'extrme gauche.




> MLP n'est mme pas  droite.


La fille Le Pen est  l'extrme droite, a ne fait aucun doute.
Mme si plus prudente que son pre sur les drapage verbaux, elle a l'a tout de mme fait nommer prsident d'honneur (!) du FN et n'a jamais vir les membres les plus sulfureux tels que Bruno Gollnish par exemple. Elle a mme nomm Jean Franois Jalkh prsident du FN par intrim, lors de la campagne de 2017 alors que ce dernier est accus de ngationnisme. 
Son entourage reste le mme que celui de son pre, voir ICI

La fille Le Pen feint d'tre de gauche sur certains sujets quand elle parle au nom "du peuple" (alors qu'elle est la fille d'un milliardaire, ne l'oublions pas), et qu'elle prtend lutter contre les "lites" dont elle fait pourtant partie

Sur le chapitre conomique, elle n'est nulle part. Sa mconnaissance des dossiers, particulirement criante lors du dbat du deuxime tour contre Macron, la classe surtout parmi les cancres. Macron peut la remercier de sa prestation pitoyable qui a encourag les hsitants  voter contre elle !

----------


## Franois M.

> Je pense, au contraire, que la dliquescence du PS, vient du fait qu'ils aient reni leurs valeurs de gauche pour embrasser les valeurs no-librales. :


C'est exactement le contraire.




> Et, ce n'est pas pour rien que les mdias (depuis longtemps achets par les multimilliardaires chantres du no-libralisme) diabolisent autant qu'ils peuvent LFI, alors qu'ils sont si courtois et bien disposs avec le RN ou Zemmour (le jeu de dupe du "je t'aime, moi non plus" entre les mdias et l'extrme droite est tellement vident, qu'il en est pitoyable).


L encore a ne rsiste pas une seconde  l'analyse; le service public de radio-TV, pourtant pay par tous les contribuables, sert  la soupe  tous les discours les plus nausabonds de gauche socitale avec une constance rvoltante. A cot de cela, Cnews c'est un peu mince comme contre-pouvoir.




> L'extrme droite n'est l que pour servir d'pouvantail  moineaux, rcolter des voix de gauche, sous propagande populiste, en masquant au plus leur racisme et anti-smitisme. 
> :


Il n'y a aucun candidat dextrme droite; lextrme droite c'est Soral, Dieudonn, etc ....




> Le but de cette extrme droite, n'est que d'tre au 2nd tour, pour faire barrage  la gauche (le "dbat" du 2nd tour de 2017 montre  quel point M. Le Pen ne voulait pas du pouvoir), e


LePen n'est mme pas de droite, alors extrme .... c'est ridicule.





> t laisser le champ libre au candidat ultra libral slectionn  l'avance.


Macron est de gauche, et parler de libralisme dans un pays o un tat rapace et dpensier accapare et dpense 56% du PIB est tout simplement grotesque; le "ultra" l .....




> dictature extrme-librale dans 5 ans.


De plus en plus ridicule; le libralisme est le contraire de la dictature : la dictature, c'est quand il n'y plus de libralisme. 
On en est pas trs loin aprs 40 ans de pouvoir de  gauche ou centre gauche.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il n'y a aucun candidat dextrme droite; lextrme droite c'est Soral, Dieudonn, etc ....


Tous des amis des Le Pen

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne rponds qu' ceci, le reste tant tellement ... risible ? triste ? 



> Macron est de gauche, et parler de libralisme dans un pays o un tat rapace et dpensier accapare et dpense 56% du PIB est tout simplement grotesque; le "ultra" l .....


Que l'tat capte une grande part, je te le concde. Mais,  qui ? et pour qui ? 

En regardant de plus prt, on voit que l'argent que l'tat capte aux classes moyennes va directement dans les poches des multinationales et milliardaires auxquelles il sert la soupe.
Le peu qu'il redonne aux plus dmunis sert  acheter la paix sociale. Rien d'autre. 
On le voit d'ailleurs actuellement avec la crise des prix du carburant. Alors que l'tat pourrait baisser les taxes pour amortir la hausse des prix, il file 100 euros (un plein...) aux plus dmunis et ... circulez-y-a rien  voir.

----------


## Franois M.

> J
> Que l'tat capte une grande part, je te le concde. Mais,  qui ? et pour qui ? 
> En regardant de plus prt, on voit que l'argent que l'tat capte aux classes moyennes va directement dans les poches des multinationales et milliardaires auxquelles il sert la soupe.


Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi; tu devrais aller expliquer  l"'INSEE qu'ils se trompent : https://www.insee.fr/fr/outil-intera.../10_ECC/15_FIN

Le reste est tellement ridicule que je prfre ne pas commenter.

----------


## pmithrandir

Escartefigue, attention, il y a 2 dfinitions de lextrme droite.

Si tu prends le libralisme comme discriminant, MLP n'est pas dextrme droite, elle serait entre LFI et macron sur une ligne assez redistributive.
Si tu prends les valeurs, le degr de nationalisme et de rejet de l'autre, elle est clairement aux extrmes.

Cela dpend donc du rfrentiel que vous utilisez. Avec le FN du pre, ct plus simple puisqu'il cochait les 2 cases a la fois... mais elle a nettement chang le programme conomique.


Par ailleurs Le pen est multi millionnaire, mais surement pas milliardaire...

----------


## escartefigue

> mais elle a nettement chang le programme conomique.


Raison pour laquelle je disais :



> Sur le chapitre conomique, elle n'est nulle part. Sa mconnaissance des dossiers, particulirement criante lors du dbat du deuxime tour contre Macron, la classe surtout parmi les cancres. Macron peut la remercier de sa prestation pitoyable qui a encourag les hsitants  voter contre elle !


N'oublions pas qu'elle voulait sortir de l'euro, elle ne le veut plus, elle voulais galement sortir de l'UE, ce n'est plus le cas exit le Frexit, une vraie girouette !
Elle croyait aussi que les entrerprises payaient en ECU  ::roll::  ! (cf. le dbat du 2e tour), peut tre le croit-elle encore  ::aie:: 




> Par ailleurs Le pen est multi millionnaire, mais surement pas milliardaire...


Oui j'ai grossi le trait, je l'avoue  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi; tu devrais aller expliquer  l"'INSEE qu'ils se trompent : https://www.insee.fr/fr/outil-intera.../10_ECC/15_FIN
> 
> Le reste est tellement ridicule que je prfre ne pas commenter.


Attends, l'INSEE... c'est pas un truc de l'tat ? Ha bin si !
Et puis, les chiffres on leurs fait dire ce que l'on veut, c'est bien connu. Je ne sais pas dans quelle catgorie l'INSEE classe les 100taines de milliards redistribus aux entreprises sous forme de CICE, par exemple...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franois M.

> Attends, l'INSEE... c'est pas un truc de l'tat ? Ha bin si !
> Et puis, les chiffres on leurs fait dire ce que l'on veut, c'est bien connu. Je ne sais pas dans quelle catgorie l'INSEE classe les 100taines de milliards redistribus aux entreprises sous forme de CICE, par exemple...


Le CICE n'est pas redistribu , a consiste seulement  voler un peu moins les entreprises : si je rentre chez toi et que je pique l'argenterie, que je dcide de te laisser une petite cuiller, tu vas dire que je t'ai redistribu une petite cuiller ? Soyons srieux.

Les centaines de milliards distribus dans la gabgie des prestations sociales, a c'est rel.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Les centaines de milliards distribus dans la gabgie des prestations sociales, a c'est rel.


On dirait un gosse qui veut faire son mchant et demande "mille million de millard de dollars" . Pour rappelle, la France dpense 30% de son PIB dans la redistribution, la moyenne tant  28% il faut arrter de dire qu'on est dans un pays communiste ou je ne sais quel btise. Ensuite, ces dpenses concernes a plus de 80% (avant covid) les retraites. Mais si tu considres qu'on peut laisser tes parents mourir au travail avec 2 petit boulots pour payer le loyer, alors vas y, pars dans un pays encore plus libral. Pendant ce temps l je serais  profiter des miens avant la fin. Et eux peuvent aussi s'occuper des enfants qui sont arrivs, travaillant gratuitement _-un rve de capitaliste-_.

Pour rappel, les fraudes au aides sociales c'est environ 140 millions d'euros estim par an. La fraude fiscale c'est entre 25 et 100 milliards par an. Alors continu de croire que le mchant c'est Jojo, ancien fondeur dsormais au RSA suite  la dlocalisation de la boite qui l'embauchait en Inde, dsormais au RSA depuis 3 ans.

----------


## pmithrandir

En tout cas, Je reste confiant.

Je pense qu avant le 1er mars on aura jadot candidat et hidalgo et Taubira avec lui.

Dj parce que vu les sondages actuels... hidalgo va perdre l argent du parti... donc il doivent sacrment cogite  pour une sortie honorable.
De mme Taubira se lance sur fond propre. Vu ses scores elle n aura ni les parrainage ni les fonds pour faire campagne.

a nous laisse donc peu de possibilits de sortie... l alternative tant hidalgo candidate et jadot qui suit mais je n y crois pas vu les sondages actuels.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce qui reprsente quel pourcentage de la population franaise ?


dsol j'interviens en retard vous avez lu trop rapidement car j'ai voulu faire subtil et j'ai voqu la bataille des "municipalits" et non des "municipales"  ::mrgreen:: 
donc ce que vous crivez est exact.

Mais sinon vous devriez rester zen et modrer la consommation de caf ou lexcs de travail car c'est pas bon pour la sant.

Quant  l'INSEE voque par Jon c'est certain que le directeur de cet organisme a intrt  prsenter des bons rsultats devant le gouvernement et les Franais
C'est pas pour rien qu'on fait le distinguo entre inflation calcule et officielle et inflation ressentie notamment.




> Le CICE n'est pas redistribu


C'est exact ce n'est pas  une subvention ou prime de ltat encore moins une baisse du taux de fiscalit moyen et ce n'est pas forcment automatique
Pour bnficier du CICE au niveau de l'entreprise il faut faire un dossier pour le fisc et c'est trait au cas par cas  mon avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ma part, je pense que seul Jadot est en mesure de rassembler Taubira et Hidalgo.


Je ne crois pas qu'une alliance aura lieu, mais on sera vite fix puisque le mois d'avril n'est pas si loin.
De toute faon l'alliance EELV + PS + Taubira ne ferait peut-tre pas mieux qu'LFI...




> - les lecteurs de gauche attirs par Macron


Il n'existe aucune valeur de gauche chez Macron.
Bon aprs personne n'est d'accord sur les dfinitions de gauche et de droite




> Dans ce cas la, la gauche a mathmatiquement perdu.


Oui.
C'est souvent le cas d'ailleurs.
Les partis de gauche ne proposent pas de chose populaire.  part peut-tre Fabien Roussel, dans les sondages le score du PCF est impressionnant, on ne s'attendait pas  ce qu'il soit si haut.

Un des problmes qu'il y a gauche ce sont les gens comme Sandrine Rousseau. Ils sont beaucoup trop radicaux, ils n'aiment pas la France.
Ils sont trop extrmistes au niveau du fminisme, de l'immigration, du lobby LGBT, du vganisme, etc.
Ils voient du racisme et du sexisme partout, c'est super lourd :
Tractations avec Christiane Taubira : Sandrine Rousseau, troll de la campagne de Yannick Jadot



> Sandrine Rousseau critique la mthode   des tractations de couloir   mais pas le projet puisqu'elle-mme a  toujours tendu la main  Christiane Taubira . Toujours  sa mission de ne laisser passer aucune discrimination, elle estime d'ailleurs qu'aprs le grand flou de sa prestation sur la question du logement, la candidate soutenue par les radicaux de gauche a t victime d'* un traitement sexiste voire raciste*  de sa candidature.


Le wokisme fait fuir les lecteurs.

J'aimerais un parti de gauche qui propose de nationaliser des entreprises, qui a des ides pour relancer l'industrie, qui se proccupe de la vie des ouvriers, qui a compris qu'investir dans le nuclaire tait un choix judicieux pour la France, etc.




> Ce que tu entends par "politique de droite", se traduit par "politique d'extrme droite" dont tu es un lecteur.


C'est subjectif en ralit.
Par exemple un parti centriste isralien serait catalogu  l'extrmement droite en France.  ::P: 

Compar  d'autres partis dans d'autres pays, il n'y a rien d'extrme au RN. Reconqute est un peu plus nerv par contre. 
En France la propagande anti "extrme-droite" ne fonctionne pas des masses, puisque dans les sondages le RN et Reconqute sont trs bien placs.
Dans certains sondages le RN arrive en 2, sachant qu'il y a un parti qui n'existe que pour affaiblir le RN.




> Je pense, au contraire, que la dliquescence du PS, vient du fait qu'ils aient reni leurs valeurs de gauche pour embrasser les valeurs no-librales.


Pour la blague j'ai envie de dire qu'il y a le karma qui joue.
En 2017 des cadres du parti on soutenus Macron au lieu de soutenir Hamon. Le truc marrant c'est qu'Anne Hidalgo ne fera pas mieux qu'Hamon (6,36 % des votes exprims).
Vous avez soutenu le diable, maintenant vous tes foutu.

Ce parti doit mourir. Comme l'RPR est devenu l'UMP, ou comme l'UMP est devenu LR.
Si a se trouve a va changer de nom un jour, j'espre que a ne deviendra pas "les dmocrates".




> mme si son soutien pass  Chavez avait de quoi surprendre.


Moi a ne me surprend pas, Chavez est un personnage populaire (beaucoup moins en France qu'au Venezuela, mais quand mme).
C'tait un grand homme qui s'est battu pour son peuple, qui ne s'est pas soumis face au USA.
C'est gnial de rsister  ce point  l'imprialisme US.

Aujourd'hui il y a Nicols Maduro qui n'est pas mal non plus. Il rsiste encore  l'imprialisme US.




> Tous des amis des Le Pen


Il y a beaucoup de gens qui respectent Jean-Marie Lepen mais qui n'en ont rien  foutre de Marine Lepen.
Ce ne sont pas du tout les mmes personnages, ils ne partagent pas les mmes valeurs, ils n'ont pas les mmes ides.




> tu devrais aller expliquer  l"'INSEE qu'ils se trompent


Les gens qui bossent  l'INSEE savent pertinemment que leur tudes sont manipules.
Il y a plein de choses qui ne vont pas dans le calcul du pouvoir d'achat par exemple.

Clash Que choisir-Insee sur le pouvoir dachat: les cinq critiques qui ne font pas avancer le Schmilblick



> Depuis vingt ans, lInsee subit les cinq mmes critiques sur sa mesure du pouvoir dachat et de linflation. Voici pourquoi elle na pas boulevers ses mthodes


Vous avez confiance dans le calcul du PIB et dans les prvisions d'inflation ?




> N'oublions pas qu'elle voulait sortir de l'euro, elle ne le veut plus, elle voulais galement sortir de l'UE, ce n'est plus le cas exit le Frexit, une vraie girouette !


C'est trs simple  expliquer, parler de quitter l'UE ou juste sortir de l'euro, c'est anxiogne, a fait peur aux vieux, parce qu'ils ont bouff la propagande "L'UE nous protge, l'UE nous rend plus fort, l'UE c'est la paix, l'UE rend libre".
Les vieux votent beaucoup, si tu veux que certains vote pour toi, tu ne peux pas proposer de quitter l'UE ou juste l'euro.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il n'existe aucune valeur de gauche chez Macron.


C'est faux (hlas); mais en revanche il n'existe pas de valeur de droite chez Macron.




> Un des problmes qu'il y a gauche ce sont les gens comme Sandrine Rousseau. Ils sont beaucoup trop radicaux, ils n'aiment pas la France.
> Ils sont trop extrmistes au niveau du fminisme, de l'immigration, du lobby LGBT, du vganisme, etc.
> Ils voient du racisme et du sexisme partout, c'est super lourd :


L on ne peut qu'tre d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Franois M.

> J
> Les gens qui bossent  l'INSEE savent pertinemment que leur tudes sont manipules.


Bien sur, tu es en mesure de prouver ce que tu affirmes ou est ce une de tes affabulations habituelles bases sur ton intime conviction ?




> Il y a plein de choses qui ne vont pas dans le calcul du pouvoir d'achat par exemple.
> 
> Clash Que choisir-Insee sur le pouvoir dachat: les cinq critiques qui ne font pas avancer le Schmilblick


Je ne vois pas trace de manipulation ici.




> C'est trs simple  expliquer, parler de quitter l'UE ou juste sortir de l'euro, c'est anxiogne, a fait peur aux vieux, parce qu'ils ont bouff la propagande "L'UE nous protge,


Non, tout simplement parce que seul les plus jeunes et les plus ignorants (dont tu fais manifestement parti)  ont oubli  la perte de valeur du FF au dbut des annes 80, le contrle des changes, etc ... bref, des techniques dignes d'une dictature mises en place par lodieux Mitterrand; l, la dernire des choses qu'on veut c'est revenir  une monnaie de singe.

----------


## blbird

> Non, tout simplement parce que seul les plus jeunes et les plus ignorants (dont tu fais manifestement parti)  ont oubli  la perte de valeur du FF au dbut des annes 80, le contrle des changes, etc ... bref, des techniques dignes d'une dictature mises en place par lodieux Mitterrand; l, la dernire des choses qu'on veut c'est revenir  une monnaie de singe.


Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme btises, crites en plus de manires hautaines. 

La cration montaire dans L'UE c'est un systme de rserves fractionnaires  5% ou moins, qui entraine la cration de la monnaie par le crdit. C'est tellement efficace que la dette de la terre quivaut  plus de 300% du PIB mondial... Ca ne veut plus rien dire, c'est juste un cot faramineux pour tous, vu qu'en plus, l'UE nous oblige depuis les annes 90  payer des intrts sur la cration montaire  la finance prive...

Pourtant les solutions ne manquent pas, comme le principe de Monnaie Pleine, mis en avant, entre autres, par feu Maurice Allais, rare Prix Nobel d'conomie franais, dtails ici : 



En tout cas, on est clairement pas actuellement dans un systme de cration montaire idal : ce systme amne a toujours plus de dettes, et  une concentration des richesses.

----------


## Mat.M

> bref, des techniques dignes d'une dictature mises en place par lodieux Mitterrand; l, la dernire des choses qu'on veut c'est revenir  une monnaie de singe.


en fait ce qui s'est pass dans les annes 80 c'est les dvaluations successives du franc franais afin que l'conomie franaise soit plus comptitive ceci je suppose par parit avec le Deutsch Mark ou le dollar US

source wiki

Le franc franais "cotait" moins cher et a permettait hypothtiquement de booster les exportations de l'industrie franaise
Parler de monnaie de singe dans le systme de l'Euro n'a plus trop de sens aujourd'hui sauf  considrer la parit avec le dollar.
Notamment  avec les "politiques accommodantes" des banques centrales la FED comme la BCE.



> En tout cas, on est clairement pas actuellement dans un systme de cration montaire idal : ce systme amne a toujours plus de dettes, et  une concentration des richesses.


a c'est une vidence c'est pas pour rien qu'on parle d'entreprises zombies dans le secteur priv.
Aprs pour les adeptes de la dcroissance, ce qui est un autre sujet je vous l'accorde, a me parat difficile car il y a des montagnes de dettes aussi bien publiques que prives.
Dette prive  +publique franaise a fait quasiment plus de 6000 milliards d'euros

----------


## Ryu2000

Il devrait y avoir un dbat le 23 mars, mais tous les gros candidats ne seront pas prsents.
Bruce Toussaint gn : Philippe Poutou dvoile une information cense reste secrte



> C'tait sans compter sur l'insistance de Philippe Poutou, qui en a remis une couche. "On sait dj qu'on ne va pas vers un grand dbat avec tout le monde. *Il n'y a pas que Macron qui ne veut pas dbattre*, a-t-il fait savoir. Beaucoup ne souhaitent pas se retrouver devant des candidats comme nous, avec une libert de parole, qui ne sommes pas du mme milieu social. Il y a quelque chose qui les dstabilise. C'est toujours plus facile de discuter entre eux, entre riches, entre collgues. Arriver  discuter avec des gens d'un autre monde, c'est plus compliqu."


Prsidentielle: Philippe Poutou a plein de choses  dire  Emmanuel Macron



> Tout est parti dune phrase dans Lib. *Lundi, nous racontions quEmmanuel Macron craignait de devoir se confronter  Philippe Poutou, candidat du Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste (NPA), lors dun ventuel dbat avant le premier tour de llection prsidentielle.* Le souvenir de 2017 est tenace. Il y a cinq ans, celui qui tait encore ouvrier  lusine Ford de Blanquefort avait enchan les punchlines fracassantes  lgard de Franois Fillon (LR) et de Marine Le Pen (RN). Fillon l, il est en face de moi, que des histoires. Plus on fouille, plus on sent la corruption et la triche, avait-il dclar face au candidat de droite emptr dans plusieurs affaires. Avant de moucher Marine Le Pen avec sa fameuse formule : Nous, on na pas dimmunit ouvrire.
> 
> Cette anne, Macron ne veut pas endosser le rle du punching-ball et refuse de participer  un remake du Maillon faible  12 ou 14 candidats. Ce que regrette Philippe Poutou. Cest dommage, on a pourtant plein de choses  te dire, a aussitt crit le candidat trotskiste sur Twitter  ladresse dun prsident quil va falloir venir chercher. Rfrence au piquant Quils viennent me chercher dEmmanuel Macron au moment de laffaire Benalla.


============
C'est bizarre :
A gauche, Sgolne Royal poursuit son opration de dmolition



> Quelques lignes dans le Canard enchan ce mercredi ont sem le trouble. Cest dans lintrt du Parti socialiste quHidalgo se retire, car son crash mettrait en pril les parlementaires. Le problme, ce nest mme plus Hidalgo, ce sont les dgts pour la suite, daprs les propos relevs par le volatile. Avant,  la surprise gnrale, *de se dclarer prte  apporter son aide  Valrie Pcresse, si celle-ci prend ses distances avec la ligne Ciotti.* Lobjectif de Royal tant, selon ce que rapporte le journal satirique, de faire gagner une femme rpublicaine. Hidalgo apprciera. De quoi relancer la question : mais  quoi joue Sgolne Royal ?


Franois Hollande : l'ancien prsident socialiste conseille Valrie Pcresse !



> Dans sa campagne prsidentielle, Valrie Pcresse a pu compter sur un ancien prsident de la Rpublique. Mais ce n'est pas Nicolas Sarkozy. Dans les colonnes du Monde, ce dimanche 13 fvrier, on apprend en effet que la candidate des Rpublicains est paule... par Franois Hollande, pourtant de l'autre bord. A l't 2021, quelques semaines aprs avoir dpos sa candidature  la primaire LR, Valrie Pcresse a invit l'ex-chef d'Etat dans un cadre intime. A Combressol, dans le village o elle a une maison avec son mari, la femme politique a "convi  dner ses amis corrziens", dont Franois Hollande plac stratgiquement,  sa droite. Et les deux n'ont pas seulement partag un repas, comme l'crit Le Monde.


Je ne crois pas qu'Anne Hidalgo souhaite recevoir l'aide de Sgolne Royale :
 Ni grand remplacement, ni grand dclassement  : Valrie Pcresse trs  droite pour son premier meeting
Elle utilise le mme champ lexical que Zemmour.

=========
Prsidentielle :  Montpellier, Jean-Luc Mlenchon dnonce les ingalits sociales et cogne sur les dtenteurs de grandes fortunes



> "Eux, ils ont gouvern par la marchandise, nous allons gouverner par les besoins", a clam celui qui est pour l'instant en tte d'une gauche parpille dans les sondages mais  plusieurs points d'intentions de vote du second tour. "Eux", ce sont "la classe d'assists" que sont, selon lui, les "capitalistes franais" : "Le dficit de l'Etat, c'est 140 milliards d'euros. Il est gal aux sommes qu'on a donnes au capital cette anne" via le crdit impt-recherche (CICE), la suppression de l'ISF et autres gestes en direction des entreprises, a-t-il affirm.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : le charg de projet de Christiane Taubira regrette "un blocage des parrainages" par le Parti socialiste



> Le PS fait-il de l'obstruction sur les parrainages pour Christiane Taubira ?
> 
> Il ne fait pas "un peu" d'obstruction. Anne Hidalgo n'a pas cach son souhait d'empcher la candidature de Christiane Taubira par le blocage des parrainages. Je le regrette. Je ne reconnais pas d'ailleurs Anne Hidalgo dans ces manuvres, a ne lui ressemble pas, mais toujours est-il que son entourage et elle s'y sont employs. Ca ne grandit personne, a abme tout le monde, a abme la gauche. J'espre que les comits Taubira 2022 et les collectifs de la Primaire populaire iront aussi rencontrer les lus de leurs territoires pour leur demander un coup de pouce citoyen et dmocratique pour permettre  cette candidature d'tre au rendez vous de l'histoire dans quelques semaines.


Apparemment ils ne sont pas trop fan du systme de parrainage :



> "Est ce que ce systme des parrainages,  l'heure des investitures citoyennes, est une bonne formule ? Certainement pas. *Elle s'avre tre plutt un blocage qui peut devenir un dni de dmocratie*."
> Christian Paul, charg de projet de Christiane Taubira  franceinfo


Jean Lassalle ne partage pas ce point de vue :
Jean Lassalle a dpos 498 parrainages et dfend le systme



> Le candidat dclar  la prsidentielle Jean Lassalle a assur lundi avoir dpos 498 parrainages au Conseil constitutionnel et *a dfendu ce systme, le "meilleur qui soit" selon lui*, en dpit des critiques de ceux qui peinent  les rassembler.
> 
> "J'ai 498 parrainages dposs au Conseil constitutionnel et j'ai un petit matelas d'avance mais il faut le renforcer encore parce que la dernire fois, j'en avais perdu, donc 498 c'est pas trop mal", s'est rjoui sur France 2 le dput des Pyrnes-Atlantiques.
> 
> Selon lui, ce systme de validation des candidatures, "c'est le meilleur qui soit". "Vous avez vu la primaire citoyenne, ce que a a donn avec Madame Taubira...", a ajout le prsident du mouvement Rsistons!, crdit de 1% d'intentions de vote dans le dernier sondage Ipsos-Soprasteria.
> 
> "Les maires sont au contact, c'est les premiers d'entre nous qui voient nos citoyens tous les jours, mais seulement il ne faut pas aller les voir une fois de temps en temps, les maires souffrent tous les jours, les maires sont en premire ligne et j'ai t 42 ans maire, j'ai gard le contact avec eux", a-t-il expliqu.


J'espre qu'il fera mieux que le PS  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Quelque part je trouve a marrant  ::ptdr::  :
En meeting  Paris, Nathalie Arthaud cible Mlenchon "et son beau lifting"



> lcart des lumires mdiatiques, la candidate de Lutte ouvrire (LO)  la prsidentielle a runi 1 600 personnes au thtre de la Mutualit  Paris, samedi 12 fvrier. Surprise : *elle a davantage  tap  sur Mlenchon que sur Macron.*


Un billet de blogue :
Ces mdias qui n'ont pas parl du meeting de Mlenchon  Montpellier



> La bourgeoisie commence enfin  prendre la mesure du danger qui la guette avec la candidature de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Aucune chane d'information n'a relay le meeting de l'Insoumis qui s'est tenu  Montpellier ce samedi. Il a pourtant runi 8000 personnes dans une ambiance survolte.
> (...)
> La salle de Montpellier tait chauffe  blanc, une ambiance rvolutionnaire a marqu ce rendez-vous populaire  Montpellier, un rendez-vous que les Insoumis ne sont pas prts d'oublier. "*Les capitalistes arrivent  trouver des ouvriers moins chers, nous on arrivera  trouver des patrons moins chers !*" Forcment, un tel discours face  une salle qui voulait en dcoudre avec le patronat prdateur ne pouvait trouver qu'un accueil des plus chaleureux. Tout comme "il faut rduire le dficit de l'tat. Oui, j'en suis d'accord. C'est vous qui allez le combler ! Le dficit de l'tat est gal aux sommes donnes au Capital cette anne. Le capitalisme financier est une classe d'assists." Un raisonnement invers qui rtablit une vrit introuvable sur les plateaux de tlvision traditionnels.
> 
> Les tenants d'une ligne ditoriale pro-patronale et les dfenseurs d'une orthodoxie budgtaire au dtriment des plus fragiles ont donc compris qu'un point de bascule s'est cr ce samedi  Montpellier et il n'est pas question pour cette bourgeoisie de retransmettre sur leurs propres ondes des ides qui risquent de les dpossder de leurs privilges par une politique conomiquement juste et socialement solidaire. *D'o l'absence totale de Jean-Luc Mlenchon des crans-radars ce samedi alors que c'tait objectivement LE meeting  retransmettre en direct tant la ferveur tait  son paroxysme.*


Le gars exagre  fond, les mdias ont parl du meeting de Mlenchon :
 Montpellier, Mlenchon promet une perce politique



> Le candidat de LFI sest offert une dmonstration de force dimanche.


Prsidentielle : le tribun Jean-Luc Mlenchon face  un public conquis lors de son meeting  Montpellier



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon, en tte des sondages parmi les candidats de gauche, a tenu un meeting devant prs de 7500 personnes  la Sud de France Arena de Montpellier ce dimanche 13 fvrier. Au programme : critique du capitalisme ultra libral et refonte de lgalit entre citoyens.


a semble quitable :
Prsidentielle 2022 en images : Anne Hidalgo fait de l'exercice, meeting de Valrie Pcresse et Jean-Luc Mlenchon prend de la hauteur



> Selon un sondage Ifop-Fiducial pour Paris Match, LCI et Sud Radio publi lundi 14 fvrier, Jean-Luc Mlenchon prend un peu de hauteur  gauche.
> 
> Il gagne un point (11%) devant l'cologiste Yannick Jadot (4,5%, stable), Christiane Taubira (3%, -1,5 point), le communiste Fabien Roussel (3%, -0,5 point) et la socialiste Anne Hidalgo (2,5%, stable).


====
Christiane Taubira lche par le PRG pour la prsidentielle 2022



> Le prsident du PRG a rpt regretter avec colre et amertume limpasse  gauche, dans un moment politique dramatique pour le pays, voquant des passions morbides  vouloir compter les parrainages plutt que les lecteurs.


Je ne connais pas le Parti radical de gauche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour rire une peu

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve son point de vue intressant :
Prsidentielle : le communiste Fabien Roussel en a  marre de cette gauche qui donne des leons de morale 



> Dans une dynamique plutt positive depuis quelques semaines, le candidat communiste  llection prsidentielle Fabien Roussel a affirm sa diffrence, mardi 15 fvrier sur France Inter, en critiquant la gauche. Ou du moins une partie de la gauche actuelle et des cologistes, et leur ct  moralisateur  ou  punitif . Invit du 7/9, il a t jusqu dnoncer leurs postures sur des sujets comme la scurit, le racisme, ou le nuclaire. * Jen ai marre dune gauche et des cologistes qui donnent des leons de morale, culpabilisent quand vous prenez la voiture, quand vous mangez de la viande, disent que vous tes raciste quand vous prenez un drapeau bleu blanc rouge* , sest-il insurg.
> 
> *On a eu trop depuis 20 ans de rformes punitives. Je dis basta. Je veux des rformes heureuses* , a ajout le candidat PCF, assumant par exemple vouloir  mettre le paquet  sur le recrutement de policiers ou dfendre  pour tous, le droit au bon, au beau, au propre,  la scurit,  la tranquillit . Une stratgie quelque peu iconoclaste qui est alle jusqu supprimer le terme  communisme  du programme de Fabien Roussel, relve France Inter.  *Le communisme, cest la justice sociale, fiscale, le sens du partage et de la solidarit* , a rtorqu le candidat.
> 
> Il na cependant pas abandonn tous les principes de la gauche. Fabien Roussel a ainsi rappel sa volont dinstaurer *une retraite  60 ans pour ceux qui le souhaitent*, une possibilit de changer de genre rapidement  ltat civil, ou encore, *le passage aux 32 heures*. Il sest galement dit dfenseur du droit dasile, quil souhaite largir aux rfugis climatiques.  Ce nest pas  cause de limmigration quil y a 6 millions de chmeurs en France , a-t-il notamment lanc.


Prsidentielle : la gauche enterre Christiane Taubira



> Dsormais, tous les candidats de gauche considrent que laventure prsidentielle est termine pour Christiane Taubira. Son irruption dans la campagne na pas bouscul le rapport de force, les sondages en attestent. Ses principaux soutiens du Parti Radical de gauche lui font dfaut. Quant aux parrainages, le compteur reste bloqu sous les 100. Au dernier dcompte, mardi 15 fvrier, 73 signatures avaient t valides par le Conseil constitutionnel. *"Je ne vois pas comment elle peut arriver aux 500 avant le 4 mars", confie un conseiller dAnne Hidalgo.*
> 
> "Taubira est amene  sortir par la toute petite porte", prdit un cologiste. Qui s'attend  un retrait sans consigne de vote : "*Elle partira sans faire desclandre, mais je pense quelle fera une belle dclaration trs potique pour dire jai essay, je nai pas russi..."*


Parrainages : Nathalie Arthaud obtient ses 500 parrainages, Christiane Taubira loin du compte



> Lche par le Parti radical de gauche Christiane Taubira est en difficults. La vainqueure de la Primaire populaire, cense dsigner le candidat de la gauche, pourrait tre prive d'lection. Avec seulement 73 signatures, elle se retrouve en queue de peloton dans cette course aux parrainages. *Il lui reste seulement deux semaines pour rassembler les 427 signatures manquantes, mission ardue voire impossible.*


a n'aide pas des masses de gagner la primaire populaire.

Prsidentielle. Christiane Taubira assure quric Zemmour a refus un dbat tlvis avec elle



> La candidate a assur que son  quipe a fait la proposition  un mdia et M. Zemmour a refus , assurant quelle tait dsormais prte  sopposer au polmiste dsormais candidat  llection prsidentielle sur un plateau tlvis.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sgolne Royal soutient Mlenchon :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Sgolne Royal conseille  Anne Hidalgo de se retirer et juge que "le vote utile  gauche, c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon"



> Voil qui ne va pas ravir la candidate socialiste, englue dans les intentions de vote pour l'lection prsidentielle. Invite de BFMTV mercredi 16 fvrier, Sgolne Royal a conseill  Anne Hidalgo de jeter l'ponge. "Il faut qu'elle prenne ses responsabilits.  sa place, j'arrterais", a lanc l'ancienne ministre de l'Education,* avant de juger "vident" que le "vote utile  gauche", tait incarn par Jean-Luc Mlenchon, le chef de la France insoumise.*
> 
> "*C'est lui qui fait la meilleure campagne.  Il est en train d'arrondir les angles sur ce qui pouvait dplaire chez lui.  Il est capable de rpondre  l'ensemble des questions.  Il est structur, cultiv.  Il a l'exprience d'une campagne prsidentielle.  Il sait prendre des coups.  C'est lui le plus solide* ", a-t-elle assur sur BFMTV.


J'aime m'imaginer que son moteur ce n'est pas l'amour de la gauche, c'est sa haine contre Anne Hidalgo et l c'est magnifique.
Elle ne fait pas a pour avoir un job en cas de victoire de Mlenchon, elle fait a pour frapper Anne Hidalgo alors qu'elle est au sol.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Je me trompe peut-tre sur toute la ligne, mais c'est plus marrant de voir les choses comme a.

Il ne faut pas oublier a :



> "J'avais dit au PS que j'tais disponible, avec l'exprience qui est la mienne. Mais ils ont prfr Anne Hidalgo. *J'ai dit 'bah trs bien'.* J'ai dit 'est-ce qu'il y a une primaire' ? Ils m'ont dit 'il y a pas de primaire'."
> 
> "Il valait mieux que le PS se mette en ordre de marche avec la candidate que l'actuelle direction du PS a choisi, que de faire une zizanie supplmentaire, a insist Sgolne Royal. Mais pourquoi pas, elle aurait pu russir."


Elle est un peu fch avec le PS.

====
J'aime bien quand c'est le bordel :
Prsidentielle : Faure, premier secrtaire du PS, pas sr que Royal soit "la bonne boussole"



> "Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne boussole, Sgolne Royal", a tacl ce jeudi le premier secrtaire du PS Olivier Faure au lendemain des propos de l'ex-candidate  la prsidentielle de 2007 jugeant que "le vote utile  gauche c'est le vote Mlenchon". "Il y a quelques jours elle disait qu'elle pourrait soutenir (la candidate LR) Valrie Pcresse, *il y a cinq ans elle a soutenu ds le premier tour Emmanuel Macron*, il y a trois ans elle voulait conduire une liste aux Europennes avec (le candidat cologiste) Yannick Jadot", a soulign Olivier Faure sur France 2.
> 
> 
> "Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit exactement la meilleure faon de se guider", a-t-il ajout. "Bien sr, on peut mener des combats communs avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon", a-t-il dit, "*mais moi je ne suis ni populiste, ni souverainiste*". "C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai une candidate", la socialiste Anne Hidalgo, a-t-il ajout.


Il est toujours l lui  ::(: 
Manuel Valls :  Le Parti socialiste, en tant que marque socialiste, est fini 



> Manuel Valls dresse un autre constat qui serait probablement partag par Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cest celui de la dliquescence du Parti socialiste :  La gauche est totalement hors-jeu et je pense que le Parti socialiste, en tant que marque socialiste  parce que le parti gardera des lus, des villes  est fini.  Les deux personnalits en question ne sont dailleurs probablement pas totalement trangres  la situation dans laquelle se trouve le PS aujourdhui, et Manuel Valls dajouter le dernier clou dans le cercueil :  *Il va falloir reconstruire quelque chose dautre, mais cela ne peut pas se faire  partir de ce quil restera du Parti socialiste.*


C'est une vieille ide de crer un nouveau parti pour remplacer le PS, ils vont peut-tre finir par le faire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est une vieille ide de crer un nouveau parti pour remplacer le PS, ils vont peut-tre finir par le faire.


En fait, ils l'ont dj fait sans s'en rendre compte. Ils ont scind le PS en 2 partis : LFI pour l'aile gauche et LREM pour l'aile droite. Le PS restant, c'est juste un groupe de dinosaures qui ne veut pas mourir, mais qui ne reprsente plus rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je ne vois pas de lien entre le PS et LFI, c'est pas du tout le mme truc.

Je parle de a :
Derrire Julien Dray et le changement de nom du PS, la campagne Hollande 2017



> L'vocation par Julien Dray d'un changement de nom du PS est rvlatrice de la ncessit pour Franois Hollande de se donner les moyens de rassembler la gauche et au-del en contournant un PS devenu boulet.


L on pale d'un truc du genre le RPR qui devient l'UMP.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je ne vois pas de lien entre le PS et LFI, c'est pas du tout le mme truc.


Le rapport, c'est que LFI est  la base un groupe de personnes, majoritairement affilis au PS, JLM le premier, qui ont claqu la porte lors des annes Valls en dnonant la drive droitire du parti.

Des fois, il faudrait que tu t'informes un peu Ryu... nous rebattre les oreilles avec un flot d'information, et ne pas regard les mouvements politiques rcents (moins de 20 ans) dont nous sommes contemporains... a affaiblit nettement ta crdibilit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> JLM le premier, qui ont claqu la porte lors des annes Valls en dnonant la drive droitire du parti.


Je sais que Mlenchon est un ancien socialiste, j'ai post la vido du communiste qui en parle plusieurs fois dans ce forum.
Mais ce qu'il a fait a n'a rien a voir avec le PS.

C'est comme quand Bruno Mgret est parti du FN pour faire Mouvement national rpublicain, c'tait un parti beaucoup plus violent que le FN.
Si tu te casses pour faire ton propre truc, tu ne vas pas reproduire la mme chose que tu viens de quitter.

Les gens du PS et les gens d'LFI ne partagent pas les mmes ides ni les mmes valeurs.
Par exemple il n'y a pas de critique de l'UE au PS (ni chez LR, ni chez LREM) alors qu'il y en a un tout petit peu chez LFI.

----------


## Gunny

> Le rapport, c'est que LFI est  la base un groupe de personnes, majoritairement affilis au PS, JLM le premier, qui ont claqu la porte lors des annes Valls en dnonant la drive droitire du parti.
> 
> Des fois, il faudrait que tu t'informes un peu Ryu... nous rebattre les oreilles avec un flot d'information, et ne pas regard les mouvements politiques rcents (moins de 20 ans) dont nous sommes contemporains... a affaiblit nettement ta crdibilit.


C'est pas sa faute si a n'a jamais t expliqu par Russia Today, comment veux-tu qu'il le sache ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas sa faute si a n'a jamais t expliqu par Russia Today, comment veux-tu qu'il le sache ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, c'est bien ce qu'on te dit.


Le PS avait 2 lignes politiques il y a 15 ans.
La sparation a commenc a se faire sentit lors du dbat sur le TFUE, ou une partie du PS a dit non quand l'autre disait oui.

La dissension s'est accentue encore avec, paradoxalement, l'accession du PS au pouvoir ou la ligne de Valls, alors qu'elle tait largement minoritaire, a pris le dessus sur les autres.

Nous sommes en 2016
LFI tait ne.
LREM suivra 2 mois plus tard.

Hamon se retrouvera gardien des clefs d'un temple qui ne sais plus quel dieu aduler et finira comme on le sait.

Et donc Ryu, TOUS les messages de LFI ont t a un moment relay au sein du PS. son positionnement politique a pas mal vari et les courants qui le composent avaient des divergences d'opinions assez large. Je pense que c'est dailleur toujours le cas.


Par ailleur, la position de JLM sur l'Europe est ambigu. Il ltrille volontiers, mais je doute trs franchement qu'il n'aille  son encontre trop violemment.  il sait que son lectorat serait le premier  y perdre. Ce n'est pas le cas de Zemmour par exemple dont llectorat mettra les vellit nationalistes avant la russite conomique.

----------


## Gunny

> Ryu, c'est bien ce qu'on te dit.
> 
> Le PS avait 2 lignes politiques il y a 15 ans. [...]


JLM joue l'quilibriste sur l'Europe car  gauche il y a autant de pro que d'anti-UE. Il dit grosso modo que l'UE doit donner un grand coup de barre  gauche, pousse par la France, avec la menace de "si l'UE nous empche d'appliquer notre programme, on la quittera". Les pro-UE entendent "on va mener l'UE vers la gauche", les anti entendent "on va quitter l'UE".

----------


## Ryu2000

Roussel pingl par Mediapart pour un poste d'assistant parlementaire "fantme"



> Une pratique courante avant les affaires du Front National 
> Salari de mai 2009  juin 2014 par Jean-Jacques Candelier, Fabien Roussel travaillait sur les dossiers importants de lAssemble nationale, faisait son boulot selon le dput du Nord, contact par Mediapart. Aujourdhui g de 76 ans, lancien lu avait admis en 2017, un aprs avoir quitt lAssemble nationale, que la situation de Fabien Roussel ntait pas trop nette. 
> 
> Dans cette conversation de 2017, dont il reste une trace, signale Mediapart, Jean-Jacques Candelier ajoute que faire passer des salaires de permanents du parti sur des enveloppes ddies aux collaborateurs parlementaires tait une pratique courante: *a sest toujours fait, dans tous les partis. Ctait des habitudes*.


Ce n'est pas la premire fois que j'entends un lu dire que tous les partis utilisent des assistants qui ne font rien.




> Les pro-UE entendent "on va mener l'UE vers la gauche", les anti entendent "on va quitter l'UE".


Mlenchon devrait promettre d'organiser un referendum sur la sortie de l'UE, a pourrait attirer des lecteurs, les pro UE vont se dire "chouette on va montrer qu'on est beaucoup plus nombreux" et les UE-critique vont se dire "chouette on a une chance d'enfin se librer". Et les dmocrates vont se dire "chouette on demande l'avis du peuple".

Si Melenchon est lu, quand il essaiera de ngocier avec l'UE, il se rendra rapidement compte que c'est impossible.

=====
Prsidentielle 2022 : Christiane Taubira dment tre lche par la Primaire populaire



> La rumeur est vite dmentie. La Primaire populaire ne m'a absolument pas contacte, par aucune voie, alors qu'elle sait comment me joindre, explique Christiane Taubira sur BFMTV ce dimanche. Elle rfute la possibilit que cette organisation lui retire son soutien. *Libration rvlait en effet ce vendredi qu'une partie du mouvement ne supporte plus de soutenir une candidate qui ne parvient ni  unir la gauche, ni  monter dans les sondages.*


La primaire populaire tait une perte de temps et d'argent.
 gauche il y a beaucoup de candidats mais peu d'lecteurs.

=====
Soutien  Mlenchon : Il ne faut pas quil y ait juste un vote de barrage contre lextrme droite



> Sgolne Royal tait l'invite d'Europe matin week-end ce samedi. Au micro de Louis de Raguenel, l'ancienne candidate PS a une nouvelle fois affirm que Jean-Luc Mlenchon constituait le vote utile  gauche. Selon elle, le peuple de gauche ne peut pas se contenter d'un vote de barrage contre l'extrme droite.
> (...)
> L'ancienne ministre de l'Environnement estime qu'il est "dans l'intrt de tout le monde", y compris d'Emmanuel Macron, qu'il y ait ce dbat politique. "Aujourd'hui, il se trouve que c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui est devant. Pourquoi ? Sans doute parce qu'il a dj l'exprience d'une campagne prsidentielle. Je pense aussi qu'il a beaucoup travaill. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout ce qu'il dit mais il faut trouver des convergences", souligne Sgolne Royal, qui s'appuie notamment sur l'exemple du Portugal o "il y a eu une mobilisation sur un vote efficace".


=====
Edit :
Mlenchon: Des diffrences avec Roussel? "Il se donne un mal de chien pour les creuser"



> On doit tre dans lordre du 95% de points communs: on vote la mme chose  lAssemble, on dit la mme chose sur tous les sujets..., commence par rpondre le candidat La France insoumise, avant de bifurquer: Il se donne un mal de chien pour creuser des diffrences entre lui et moi - la partie sur la viande et les frites.
> (...)
> Donc je fais le pari que nous pourrions nous retrouver, et en particulier, je veux dire a: *si je suis au deuxime tour, je prends lengagement, le lendemain, de dire  tous ceux qui ont t au premier tour, ceux qui veulent gouverner avec nous sont les bienvenus, nous pouvons gouverner ce pays ensemble*, ajoute-t-il. Je pense que les communistes sont les premiers concerns. Par consquent, on peut rgler tout le problme au deuxime tour,  condition que jy sois.


Mlenchon c'est la meilleure chance de la gauche  l'lection prsidentielle de 2022.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore compris que le PS est un parti de droite et qu'il roule pour Macron, voici encore 2 anciennes ministres socialistes qui annoncent leur soutien  Macron : lisabeth Guigou et Marisol Touraine (source)

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, ca me parait logique.

Tu as un espace a droit satur de candidats "crdibles".
Macron va donc chercher ses voix  gauche.

Ce faisant, il diot proposer / promettre des politiques et des postes plus en accord avec l'aile droite du PS.
Chose que mlenchon ne peut pas faire, et que les 3 autres guignols n'arrivent pas a mettre en place. (on va dire que fabien rousselle devrait 'allier a mlenchon plutot qu'a un bloc social dmocrate).

On aborde quand mme la premire lection depuis 30 ans ou pas un seul candidat considr comme majeur incarne ce bloc. Ces 2 ministres tant favorable  l'Europe, tu veux qu'elles se tournent vers qui ?

Seul Jadot aurait pu y arriver je pense... si Taubira et Hidalgo avaient bien voulue rentrer dans le rang... mais ca ne semble pas encore fait.
Taubira va soit se faire jeter par la rgle des parrainages, soit par son score minable. (je penche pour le score minable, car ca m'tonnerait que des maire de drite ne l'aide pas  venir emmerder la gauche)

Hidalgo pareil.

Surtout que pour un vert, avoir 8% ca reste un beau score... par pour le PS.

A cette lection, on a quand mme 90% d'idiots utiles dans les candidats... Ca fait beaucoup.

----------


## pmithrandir

La crise avec la Russie va t'elle rebattre les cartes  gauche ?

Mlenchon ne s'est jamais cach de son envie de se rapprocher de la Russie dans l'avenir.
Or ce pays vient de facto de dclarer une guerre  notre encontre.

Je ne serai donc pas tonn que JLM perde bien 3-4 points dlectorat sur cette affaire quand LREM et d'autres partis vont aller lui mettre le nez dedans.


Ce faisant, je me demande aussi qui pourrait en profiter... lequel entre Taubira, Jadot et Hidalgo va prendre le dessus...

----------


## Gunny

> La crise avec la Russie va t'elle rebattre les cartes  gauche ?
> 
> Mlenchon ne s'est jamais cach de son envie de se rapprocher de la Russie dans l'avenir.
> Or ce pays vient de facto de dclarer une guerre  notre encontre.
> 
> Je ne serai donc pas tonn que JLM perde bien 3-4 points dlectorat sur cette affaire quand LREM et d'autres partis vont aller lui mettre le nez dedans.
> 
> 
> Ce faisant, je me demande aussi qui pourrait en profiter... lequel entre Taubira, Jadot et Hidalgo va prendre le dessus...


Il a une position bizarrement ambigu sur le sujet. Je copie son post facebook (datant d'hier soir) :



> Communiqu de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur la situation en Ukraine.
> Plus que jamais il faut se mfier des guerriers de plateau de tl qui schauffent dans linvective et les mouvements de menton. Faire srieusement le point demande quon parte du seul point de vue qui vaille en temps de crise : lintrt de notre pays. 
> Car le contexte est hors de notre porte. 
> En Ukraine et sur toutes les frontires  lest du continent nous sommes en prsence des rebondissements dune de ces guerres sans fin qui, depuis Pierre le grand et Catherine II, tenaillent les peuples du secteur. Limplosion de lURSS est le premier cas de lre moderne ou un Empire seffondre sans ngociation des frontires qui en rsultent. Cela justifiait une prudence plus grande quailleurs dans les dcisions et les volutions. La destruction de la Yougoslavie, la cration de ltat artificiel du Kosovo ont vite montr que le rapport de force serait partout la rgle. Le rcent dploiement darmes et de militaires de lOtan dans tous les pays baltes lont confirm.      
> *Pour autant la reconnaissance des rpubliques russophones du Donbass par Poutine est une trs mauvaise affaire pour les Franais.* Le respect des frontires, quelles quelles soient est une condition de base dune vie internationale o la diplomatie et lONU tranchent plutt que les armes et les coups de force. Si nous voulons nous-mmes tre indpendants, notre intrt est que les frontires soient intangibles ou bien quelles ne bougent quaprs des procdures concertes, acceptes et contrles.
> *Il est  craindre qu la dcision russe succde une dcision amricaine dintgrer lUkraine dans lOTAN*. Autre mauvaise affaire pour nous Franais qui navons aucun intrt  lextension de la domination militaire des USA et de leurs intrts sur notre continent. 
> Poutine a d comprendre que la dcision tait dj prise et quil ne pourrait jamais obtenir de garantie sur ce sujet. Il a vu que les USA ne lui cdaient rien sur ce point depuis le dbut de la crise. La reconnaissance des rpubliques du Donbass est donc sa prise davantage dans le nouvel ordre qui sinstalle dans cette rgion. Il la fait avant que la nouvelle frontire de lOTAN ne lui interdise de le faire.  
> Comme tout cela se dduit trs facilement de lobservation, on peut se demander si nentre pas dj en vigueur un nouvel ordre quasi convenu. Car qui ferait la guerre pour le Dombass ? Personne. Et dabord parce que la guerre sur place dure depuis huit ans et que les parties concernes (russophones et ukrainiennes) en sont rendu  *un degr de haine mutuelle* qui bloque toute vie commune. Et Comme *Kiev na jamais mis en uvre le moindre commencement dapplication des accords de Minsk*  propos du Donbass, on peut penser que les Russes se le tiennent pour dit. Mais la Russie de son ct ne fera pas non plus la guerre pour lUkraine. Elle attendra quelle tombe comme un fruit mur, le moment venu.  
> *Nempche que cest une escalade, et que la Russie en porte la responsabilit* et quil faut le condamner dans notre intert bien compris. Quoiquon pense des arrires penses ou des logique de situation, il nempche que cest bien la Russie qui a pris la responsabilit de cet pisode.* Lannexion de lUkraine dans lOTAN ne tardera plus*. Peu importe quelle ait t dj prvue avant cela. Peu importe, parce quon ne juge dune situation que par les actes qui y sont poss. Aussi longtemps quune ligne nest pas franchie on peut penser que la suivante ne le sera pas et sorganiser pour cela. Une ligne est franchie. Sauf a capituler sans condition les USA sont dans lobligation dtendre lOTAN et les Europens sont obligs de dire oui  tout et au reste. Le reste cest le blocage provisoire de Northstream II et lapprovisionnement en gaz de schiste amricain. Avec, cela va de soi, de nouveaux dploiements de troupes USA et lextinction des bavardages sur lautonomie de dfense europens. 
> ...


En gras par moi. En gros, c'est nul mais c'est la faute de tout le monde. C'est la responsabilit de la Russie mais elle est pousse par l'OTAN. Le terme d'annexion dans l'OTAN est particulirement ironique, considrant que 1)c'est l'Ukraine qui insiste pour intgrer l'OTAN, pas l'inverse 2)l'OTAN a plus l'air gn qu'autre chose de cette insistance 3)qui a effectu des annexions aux frontires de la Russie depuis 2008 ? Indice : pas l'OTAN.

----------


## Ryu2000

a fait tache : le cas de Fabien Roussel, souponn demploi fictif, divise la gauche



> Ct Insoumis, souponns par certains davoir sorti une  boule puante , on observe un silence de carpe dans lespoir de rcuprer  terme llectorat dun candidat qui atteint dans certains sondages 5 % des intentions de vote.  On nest pas en guerre contre lui. *On ne ragira pas, car ce nest pas sur ces sujets que doit se faire la campagne.* Si on parle de cette polmique, on ne parlera plus des vrais sujets , vacue ric Coquerel, dput LFI et lieutenant de Jean-Luc Mlenchon.
> 
> Chez les cologistes, les critiques sont plus fermes.  Chacun sait que quand un dossier sort dans Mediapart, il est vrai, observe un proche de Yannick Jadot. Quand on entend Roussel dfendre le travail pour tous, a fait tache. Lors de la prcdente lection prsidentielle, lemploi fictif ne concernait pas un candidat mais sa conjointe. Aujourdhui, cest un candidat  la prsidentielle qui est mis en cause. Quelle sera la prochaine tape ? *Quand on est de gauche, on doit montrer lexemple.*  Sans, pour lheure, demander son retrait.


C'est risqu ce que fait Jadot, parce que si quelqu'un se met  chercher, il pourrait bien trouver.
La technique de l'assistant pourrait avoir t utilis galement chez EELV.

Je prfre la stratgie d'LFI : On dit que c'est un sujet parasite et que a nous intresse pas, pour viter d'attirer l'attention.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il a une position bizarrement ambigu sur le sujet. Je copie son post facebook (datant d'hier soir) :
> 
> En gras par moi. En gros, c'est nul mais c'est la faute de tout le monde. C'est la responsabilit de la Russie mais elle est pousse par l'OTAN. Le terme d'annexion dans l'OTAN est particulirement ironique, considrant que 1)c'est l'Ukraine qui insiste pour intgrer l'OTAN, pas l'inverse 2)l'OTAN a plus l'air gn qu'autre chose de cette insistance 3)qui a effectu des annexions aux frontires de la Russie depuis 2008 ? Indice : pas l'OTAN.


Il fait une jolie pirouette. Ce n'est pas vident, et je trouve qu'il ne s'en sort pas trop mal. Il arrive  dire "La Russie est responsable" et donc se ddouaner de soutenir Poutine, et "Les USA sont responsables" ce qui le conforte dans ses idologies anti-amricaines. Et en mme temps (Macron), il en met une couche sur Macron qui est plutt juste, d'ailleurs.

C'est de la politique politicienne de haut vol.

----------


## Gunny

> Il fait une jolie pirouette. Ce n'est pas vident, et je trouve qu'il ne s'en sort pas trop mal. Il arrive  dire "La Russie est responsable" et donc se ddouaner de soutenir Poutine, et "Les USA sont responsables" ce qui le conforte dans ses idologies anti-amricaines. Et en mme temps (Macron), il en met une couche sur Macron qui est plutt juste, d'ailleurs.
> 
> C'est de la politique politicienne de haut vol.


Oui c'est du mme acabit que sa position sur l'UE dont je parlais plus haut. JLM est un excellent orateur, mais je trouve que ce genre de discours ne tend pas  rassembler au final, car c'est un peu vide de sens et ne fait pas clairement appel  des valeurs spcifiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> JLM est un excellent orateur, mais je trouve que ce genre de discours ne tend pas  rassembler au final


Il est de loin le meilleur candidat de la gauche.
Ce qui signifie qu'Anne Hidalgo, Yannick Jadot, et Christine Taubira rassemblent beaucoup moins que lui, donc ils sont beaucoup plus nuls que lui.

Mlenchon est la meilleure chance de la gauche en 2022.
Aprs vous pouvez voter Nathalie Arthaud si a vous fait plaisir, l'important c'est que le moins de voix possible aillent  LREM.

----------


## pmithrandir

La difficult avec ce genre de discours, c'est que sur des sujets fondamentaux pour le pays, directement de la responsabilit du prsident et terriblement impactant au quotidien, JLM n'a pas une position claire.
Le jeu du ni oui, ni non, ca n'aide pas  dfinir une ligne, encore moins  l'y rejoindre.


Et oui, c'est fondamental car : 
 - Si un conflit clate en Ukraine et que cette dernire rejoint l'OTAN, on va envoyer des casques bleu et des forces franaises.
 - Le prix du gaz va exploser, donc celui de l'nergie aussi. Quand on voit le l'tat a dj mis 20 milliard sur la table pour amortir... on imagine ce que ca sera avec 35% de gaz en moins.
 - On dtruit presque totalement toutes les cooprations conomiques construites avec la Russie, cad qu'on tue des entreprises qui exportent ou importe depuis la Russie.
 - On cr des relations plus importantes avec nos allis, ce qui dfinira les intrts conomiques de demain.

Bref, c'est fondamental.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Le prix du gaz va exploser, donc celui de l'nergie aussi.


L'Allemagne serait sacrement dans la merde !
Parce que ce pays importe beaucoup de gaz Russe (plus que la moyenne union-europenne).

Gaz en Europe : quatre questions pour comprendre lenvole des prix et ses consquences



> Les principaux fournisseurs de lUE sont la Russie (41 % du gaz import en 2019) et la Norvge (16,2 %). Viennent ensuite lAlgrie, le Qatar, le Nigeria et les Etats-Unis. En France, la Russie ne reprsente cependant que 17 % de lapprovisionnement de gaz, et la Norvge, presque 41 %.


LAllemagne en qute de solutions pour rduire sa dpendance au gaz russe



> La Russie fournit 55 % des importations de gaz naturel allemandes. Dans le contexte de la crise ukrainienne, les industriels se disent confiants, mais tentent de diversifier leurs approvisionnements.

----------


## halaster08

> La difficult avec ce genre de discours, c'est que sur des sujets fondamentaux pour le pays, directement de la responsabilit du prsident et terriblement impactant au quotidien, JLM n'a pas une position claire.
> Le jeu du ni oui, ni non, ca n'aide pas  dfinir une ligne, encore moins  l'y rejoindre.


Et pourtant Taubira a gagn la primaire populaire avec cette stratgie, Macron a gagn la prcdente prsidentielle avec son "en mme temps"
Ca permet de ne pas fcher une partie de son lectorat en prenant une position tranche

Moi aussi a m'nerve et je ne supporte pas ce genre de discours mais malheureusement a fonctionne plutt bien

----------


## Ryu2000

Fabien Roussel accus d'emploi fictif : sa dfense mise  mal par des syndicalistes



> D'aprs Mdiapart (article payant), Fabien Roussel aurait bnfici d'un emploi fictif d'assistant parlementaire entre 2009 et 2014 auprs du dput du Parti communiste franais du Nord Jean-Jacques Candelier. Le candidat communiste  la prsidentielle n'a pas encore fourni de preuves sur la ralit de ce travail. Il se dfend en disant que *c'tait avant tout un "travail de terrain"*, notamment auprs des ouvriers qui manifestaient alors contre les fermetures d'usine.
> 
> Sur Europe 1, le lundi 21 fvrier, Fabien Roussel explique que quand il tait assistant parlementaire de Jean-Jacques Candelier,* il l'accompagnait lors de ses nombreuses visites sur les sites industriels en pril dans le Nord.* "J'ai t avec lui et sans lui pour suivre des conflits dans le Douaisis : Arbel, centrale d'Hornaing, la gare fret de Somain [nom de sites menacs ou qui ont ferm depuis]. J'ai les documents du travail que j'ai fait avec lui sur ce sujet, avec des syndicalistes."


Si on omet le fait que des syndicalistes disent qu'ils ne l'ont jamais vu, c'est valide comme dfense ?

J'aimerais bien tre assistant parlementaire, si il suffit d'aller voir des ouvriers dans des usines pour gagner plus de 2000 net par mois.

----------


## Franois M.

> J'aimerais bien tre assistant parlementaire.


C'est mal barr; a rclame quand mme un certain niveau de formation et de culture gnrale politique et juridique.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est mal barr; a rclame quand mme un certain niveau de formation et de culture gnrale politique et juridique.


Je pensais que ca ne demandait que de faire partie de la famille :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> faire partie de la famille


C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'assistants qui n'ont jamais rien produit, malheureusement il n'y a aucun contrle, donc on ne peut pas connaitre prcisment le pourcentage d'emploi fictif.
Les combines ont un peu volues :
Emplois familiaux : des dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants de leurs collgues

=====
Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi autant de gens apprcient Yannick Jadot :
Prsidentielle : Jean-Luc Mlenchon prend l'ascendant  gauche



> Ils sont ainsi 59 % des sympathisants de gauche  avoir une image  positive  du dput des Bouches-du-Rhne, dont 21 % une image  trs positive . Il progresse de 4 points en un mois et de 11 points depuis novembre 2021. Surtout, Jean-Luc Mlenchon retrouve son plus haut niveau dans ce baromtre depuis octobre 2018, o il avait culmin  62 % d'image  positive  avant que la squence des perquisitions au sige de La France insoumise n'corne durablement son image.
> 
> Le candidat dpasse son rival cologiste *Yannick Jadot , qui reste  56 % d'image  positive* . Stable lui aussi, l'ancien prsident socialiste Franois Hollande termine le podium (51 %).
> (...)
> A maintenant cinq semaines du scrutin, les autres prtendants de gauche  l'Elyse marquent le pas. *Le candidat anticapitaliste Philippe Poutou recule de 3 points,  43 %, et le communiste Fabien Roussel en perd 1,  41 % d'image  positive* . A noter que ces deux candidats restent encore peu connus du public, avec respectivement 29 % et 33 % des sonds se disant  sans opinion   leur sujet.
> 
> En grande difficult dans les intentions de vote, la candidate socialiste Anne Hidalgo et sa rivale Christiane Taubira enregistrent une chute spectaculaire ce mois-ci. L'ancienne ministre de la Justice perd 11 points, * 42 % d'opinion  positive* , tandis que la maire de Paris en lche 9, ayant dsormais *une bonne image pour 32 % des sympathisants* de gauche seulement.


Taubira et Hidalgo ne sont pas trs apprci (presque moins que Fabien Roussel).

================
Edit :
Enfin une bonne nouvelle :
Prsidentielle : Christiane Taubira renonce  sa candidature
a rduit la confusion. (si Anne Hidalgo pouvait faire la mme chose ce serait encore plus chouette)

"Le ton est mont trs fort": la grosse colre de Christiane Taubira contre Laurent Delahousse aprs son interview !



> Le mari d'Alice Taglioni avait os lui demand *si elle ne pensait pas que cette enime candidature  gauche n'ajoutait pas un peu plus  la confusion chez les lecteurs...* Et l'ancienne garde des sceaux de rpondre : "M'accusez-vous d'tre orgueilleuse monsieur Delahousse ? Ralisez-vous qu'il s'agit d'une lection ? Des citoyens sont appels  choisir. Nous pouvons les respecter".

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'assistants qui n'ont jamais rien produit, malheureusement il n'y a aucun contrle, donc on ne peut pas connaitre prcisment le pourcentage d'emploi fictif.


Comme souvent, ton commentaire  se contredit logiquement. Si il n'y a aucun contrle, on ne peut pas affirmer  qu'il y a beaucoup d'assistants qui n'ont jamais rien produit, puisque l'affirmer suppose qu'il y ait eu un contrle.
Une dmonstration de plus de ta logique Shadok ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Cool  :8-):  :
Prsidentielle : aprs le retrait de Taubira, la Primaire populaire soutient Mlenchon



> Dans un communiqu de presse diffus ce samedi, une trentaine de reprsentants de la Primaire populaire, qui avait runi plus de 400 000 votants, ont dcid de soutenir la campagne de lUnion populaire, celle de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Les modalits de ce soutien doivent encore tre prcises. Le candidat insoumis tait pourtant arriv derrire Yannick Jadot lors de la consultation.
> (...)
>  Nous actons que la stratgie politique de rassemblement que nous avons porte pendant des mois na pas fonctionn car les candidats ne souhaitent pas se rassembler avant le premier tour, regrettent-ils dans ce communiqu. La Primaire populaire choisit aujourdhui de soutenir et de faire campagne pour lUnion Populaire (de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, NDLR), meilleur vhicule politique pour faire gagner nos ides  la prsidentielle .
> 
> Interrog par nos confrres de BFMTV en marge de la manifestation en soutien  lUkraine, Yannick Jadot na pas montr de franche dception en apprenant le ralliement de la Primaire populaire  Jean-Luc Mlenchon.  *Je les laisse  leurs tambouilles internes* , a-t-il comment, ajoutant ne jamais avoir bien compris o ils voulaient en venir avec leur initiative.

----------


## David_g

> Cool  :
> Prsidentielle : aprs le retrait de Taubira, la Primaire populaire soutient Mlenchon


cool ?
30 personnes dcident de s'assoir sur les principes mmes qu'ils ont poss et c'est cool.
Indpendamment de ce qu'on pense de JLM ou Jadot ou autres, c'est une tartufferie sans nom.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 30 personnes dcident de s'assoir sur les principes mmes qu'ils ont poss et c'est cool.


Ils reconnaissent que leur stratgie n'a pas fonctionn alors ils en changent, c'est mieux que de s'entter  reproduire les mmes erreurs.

D'aprs les sondages LFI est largement devant EELV. C'est peut-tre une bonne de soutenir le candidat de gauche qui a le plus de chance de gagner.
De toute faon personne n'est oblig de suivre les consignes de la Primaire Populaire. Il y a des gens qui ont vot  la primaire populaire et qui vont quand mme voter Jadot.

La prochaine fois ils devraient directement soutenir le candidat de gauche qui arrive en tte des sondages, de cette faon ils n'auront pas  perdre de l'argent en organisant un referendum.  :+1: 
De toute faon leur referendum est peut-tre encore moins fiable que les sondages.

----------


## Gunny

> cool ?
> 30 personnes dcident de s'assoir sur les principes mmes qu'ils ont poss et c'est cool.
> Indpendamment de ce qu'on pense de JLM ou Jadot ou autres, c'est une tartufferie sans nom.


C'est vraiment du foutage de gueule. Il y avait plusieurs voies honorables  prendre aprs le retrait de Taubira, et ils ont dcid de faire une pirouette qui va  lencontre de leurs principes dmocratiques de base. Des fois je me dis qu'on a la gauche qu'on mrite...

----------


## Ryu2000

"a devient un gag": Yannick Jadot ragit au soutien de la Primaire populaire  Jean-Luc Mlenchon




> Des fois je me dis qu'on a la gauche qu'on mrite...


"La gauche" c'est bancal comme concept.
Les gens qui ont cr la primaire populaire ne sont pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble des Franais qui partagent des ides de gauche.

Par contre vous pourriez dire quelque chose comme a : "la majorit de ceux qui font parti du conseil d'administration de la primaire populaire sont des cons". (ide que je ne partage pas sur ce point prcis)



> https://twitter.com/PrimairePop/stat...40455761174531


Et sinon vous avez suivi l'histoire de Sandrine Rousseau qui s'est fait virer de la campagne de Jadot ?
Ils se plantent sur tout ! : Sandrine Rousseau enterre Yannick Jadot et prpare la suite



> INFO LE PARISIEN. La finaliste malheureuse de la primaire cologiste ne trouve pas sa place dans la campagne du candidat cologiste. Elle rflchit  laprs-prsidentielle et envisage, entre autres hypothses, de crer son propre mouvement.


 Tout ce quelle dconstruit, cest le parti  : Rousseau exclue de la campagne de Jadot



> Je suis sur le cul ! Je savais qu'elle tait critique, mais depuis que le off du Parisien a t craqu, on voit tout sortir : en fait, elle passait ses djeuners presse  dfoncer tout le monde.  Dus, mais pas surpris. Voil l'tat d'esprit des cologistes aprs les propos au vitriol de Sandrine Rousseau sur la campagne de Yannick Jadot tenus lors d'un djeuner avec une poigne de journalistes et rapports par le quotidien jeudi 3 mars. La prsidente du conseil politique du candidat y va au lance-flammes :  *Nos grands stratges politiques sont juste nuls !* Je deviens folle ! *Ils se plantent sur tout C'est un gchis.*


Des gens du mme parti qui se tapent dessus a rappelle le PS  ::P:  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr:: 
Chez LR ils sont plus loyaux apparemment, il me semble que Ciotti soutient Pcresse.
Cela dit, il parait que Franais Hollande va soutenir Anne Hidalgo.

----------


## David_g

> "La gauche" c'est bancal comme concept.
> Les gens qui ont cr la primaire populaire ne sont pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble des Franais qui partagent des ides de gauche.
> 
> Par contre vous pourriez dire quelque chose comme a : "la majorit de ceux qui font parti du conseil d'administration de la primaire populaire sont des cons". (ide que je ne partage pas sur ce point prcis)


Cela n'a rien  voir avec les capacits intellectuelles du conseil d'administration ou mme avec la gauche (c'est ce mme conseil d'administration qui l'a dfini en faisant un choix parmi les candidats).

Quand tu montes quelque chose en opposition aux fonctionnements classiques de parti avec des rgles que tu as toi mme nonc (et au passage en rcuprant 1.3M de budget), tu n'envoie pas tout cela balader pour au final arriver au comportement que tu reprochais au parti historique.

De plus, tu as 400.000 personnes qui ont soutenu ton ide, y ont cru et l tu dis : "au final on s'en fiche, c'est nos 30 voix qui compte pour dcider des vtres".
L au final, ils ont juste tu le principe de primaire populaire ou tout autre chose approchante (note : je dis cela alors que pour ma part le principe ne mintresse pas).

Bref de la politique politicienne  l'ancienne en fait. Vraiment des gens innovants.

----------


## Franois M.

> L au final, ils ont juste tu le principe de primaire populaire ou tout autre chose approchante.


Comme quoi tout n'est pas ngatif  ::ptdr:: 

Tout ce qui peut, aussi peu que ce soit, dcrdibiliser un peu plus la gauche va dans le bon sens pour le pays.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Des gens du mme parti qui se tape dessus a rappelle le PS


Heu, je crois que "les verts" sont les rois de ce genre de pratique. Souvenons-nous des poques des guerres entre "Les Verts", "Europe Ecologie" et toutes les guerres internes qu'il y a eu chez les "colos".  ::mouarf::

----------


## escartefigue

Les guerres des chefs existent dans tous les partis

Souvenons-nous  droite 
- du duel Cop vs Fillon, avec son lot de faux lecteurs, fraude massive et autres tricheries dans les deux camps
- du duel Balladur vs Chirac

 gauche
- le duel Mitterand vs Roccard
- la rivalit entre Aubry et Hollande

Au FN
- Megret contre LePen pre
- LePen fille contre Philippot

Liste non exhaustive

----------


## Franois M.

> Heu, je crois que "les verts" sont les rois de ce genre de pratique. Souvenons-nous des poques des guerres entre "Les Verts", "Europe Ecologie" et toutes les guerres internes qu'il y a eu chez les "colos".


Ca ne vaut pas les prsidentielles de 2002, o ils avaient choisi un extrmiste de la plus nausabonde espce, Alain Lipietz, qu'ils ont du remplacer au dernier moment par un lgrement moins perch, Mamre (ides tout aussi nausabondes, bien rouge sous une mince couche de vert,  mais passe presque pour un modr compar  Lipietz). Je ne vivais pas en France  ce moment et suivais donc a d'assez loin, mais j'avoue que je nimaginais pas que cette engeance continuerait  reprsenter un pourcentage non ngligeable d'lecteurs 20 ans aprs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus, tu as 400.000 personnes qui ont soutenu ton ide, y ont cru et l tu dis :


Maintenant tout le monde sait qu'il ne faut pas participer  une primaire populaire.  ::P: 
De toute faon je crois qu'il n'y a que Taubira qui a accept d'tre candidat
Heureusement qu'elle n'a pas eu 500 parrainages, sinon il y aurait eu un candidat de plus.  ::P:  Quel tait le plan ? Proposer une candidature de gauche pour chaque lecteur de gauche ?




> Heu, je crois que "les verts" sont les rois de ce genre de pratique.


Je parlais d'aujourd'hui.
En 2022 j'ai surtout vu des tensions au PS. Il y a quand mme Sgolne Royal qui conseil  Hidalgo d'abandonner et aux lecteurs PS de voter Mlenchon. a m'a impressionn.  :8O: 
Entendre Sandrine Rousseau dire que l'quipe de Jadot fait de la merde, c'est un peu dans la mme nergie je trouve.

====
Le PC pourrait dpasser le PS lors de cette prsidentielle !
Si on m'avait dit a en 2012 j'aurais eu du mal  le croire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Votez Mlenchon ! C'est lui le grand fdrateurs de toutes les Gauches Franaises.  ::ccool:: 
Jean-Luc Mlenchon, aspirateur du vote utile  gauche ?



> Donn  plus de 10% dans les sondages, *loin devant la candidate PS Anne Hidalgo, et deux fois plus haut que les candidats cologiste et communiste Yannick Jadot et Fabien Roussel*, Jean-Luc Mlenchon engrange des soutiens d'lus d'une gauche qui *commence  croire en une dynamique de vote utile.*
> (...)
> D'autres cologistes encore indcis s'inquitent : "Le candidat fait des meetings  moins de 200 personnes. Pas d'enthousiasme militant. On n'est pas prt. *Jadot n'a pas le niveau, or on n'a pas 10 ans  perdre pour changer de modle*. Mlenchon, j'ai des rserves  l'international, mais il est clair sur le changement de modle conomique"
> (...)
> "On ne peut pas tre loyal  un mec (Yannick Jadot) qui clame sur tous les plateaux qu'il va tenir tte  Vladimir Poutine mais qui a peur de Sandrine Rousseau. "


L il y a un peu d'esprit du Front Populaire "tous ensemble contre Macron" !

----------


## Ryu2000

Franois Hollande dit n'importe quoi :
Franois Hollande s'en prend  un gros candidat  la prsidentielle : "Il ne serait pas utile"



> Ce mercredi 9 mars, Franois Hollande tait l'invit de la matinale de France Inter. L'ancien Prsident de la Rpublique a voqu l'lection  venir, et s'est montr trs critiques vis  vis d'un candidat. Dans sa ligne de mire : Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Selon Franois Hollande, les propositions du candidat de La France Insoumise sur le plan international n'ont pas de sens et desservirait le pays. "Un scrutin, ce n'est pas pour figurer mais pour gagner. Or, je vous le dis honntement, *ce ne serait pas utile d'avoir un prsident qui sortirait de l'Alliance atlantique.* a ne serait pas utile d'avoir un Prsident qui mettrait de part et d'autre de la table la Russie et les pays dmocratiques. *a ne serait pas utile d'avoir un Prsident qui sortirait progressivement de l'Europe.* A un moment, il faut avoir un prsident utile, pas simplement un vote utile", a-t-il lch.


On voit bien l'animosit entre le PS et LFI, ces 2 partis se dtestent clairement.

======
LFI pourrait attendre le second tour en 2022 :
Prsidentielle : Jean-Luc Mlenchon prdit un vnement norme s'il est au second tour



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon a estim mercredi que sa prsence au second tour de la prsidentielle, rendue crdible par plusieurs sondages rcents, serait "un vnement norme" et que son potentiel duel avec Emmanuel Macron serait "plus honorable" que si l'extrme droite se qualifiait.
> 
> Interrog en confrence de presse sur la dynamique sondagire qui le donne dans certaines enqutes, juste derrire Marine Le Pen, mais devant Eric Zemmour et Valrie Pcresse, le tribun a rpondu : "a donne la perspective d'un vnement norme". "Si le second tour c'est Macron - Mlenchon, c'est l que se posent des questions tranches", a-t-il jug. Tandis que "s'il y a un candidat d'extrme droite en face (du prsident sortant), il ne va pas aller le chercher sur les retraites ou l'cole, car ils sont d'accord".
> (...)
> Questionn sur les critiques de la socialiste Anne Hidalgo et de l'cologiste Yannick Jadot sur ses positions gopolitiques et la guerre en Ukraine, pour laquelle il plaide le "non-alignement" vis--vis des Russes ou des Amricains, le chef de file des Insoumis a lanc : "*Les coups partent dans le dos, ceux qui sont censs tre dans ma famille politique* au sens large oublieraient l'extrme droite ?"
> 
> Le quatrime de la prsidentielle de 2017 a ajout : "Alors que le second tour est possible, ils sont surtout proccups par m'en empcher. Mais c'est moi ou qui ? Le Pen ou Zemmour. Ils signent pour a ?"


Marrant :
Le camp Le Pen demande  Zemmour de se retirer pour viter une qualification de Mlenchon



> Vous sentez ce filet dair frais ? Cest le lger vent de panique qui souffle sur la nuque des frontistes  un mois du premier tour. Car certains sondages donnent  Marine Le Pen peu davance sur Eric Zemmour et une hypothse prend forme : une limination des deux candidats dextrme droite ds le premier tour et une qualifsurprise de Jean-Luc Mlenchon ou Valrie Pcresse au second face  Emmanuel Macron. Alors, au nom de lintrt gnral mais surtout celui du camp national, les marinistes appellent le multicondamn  retirer sa candidature pour viter la catastrophe. Tout simplement. *Vu la tournure des sondages, il est temps pour Zemmour de se retirer pour permettre au camp national de se rassembler autour de Le Pen et ainsi tre au mme niveau que Macron*, tweete ainsi David Rachline, maire de Frjus et vice-prsident du RN. Eurodput et porte-parole du parti dextrme droite,


Le rle de Zemmour c'est d'affaiblir le RN, donc a ne risque pas d'arriver.
Si son parti n'existait pas, le RN serait peut-tre devant LREM dans les sondages. (Chez Zemmour il y a plein de gens qui pourraient voter RN)


J'espre qu'il va arriver la mme chose  Macron qu'il est arriv  Jospin.

----------


## pmithrandir

On voit surtout que si Mlenchon pourrait obtenir un soutien sur son programme en gnral, ses positions heurtent une partie de l lectorat traditionnel du PS.

Que a soit sur l Europe ou la relation avec la Russie... il y a clairement une incompatibilit. Sauf que sans les voix de la gauche centriste... que reprsente le ps et Hollande... Mlenchon peut courir pour obtenir le pouvoir. Il va rassembler la vraie gauche et au lieux  second tour fera 35%.

C est pour ca que Hollande dit... quand on se prsente c est pour gagner. Parce que Mlenchon se prsente juste pour participer, et s accaparer une rente politique d opposant secondaire. a fera vivre les copains mais a ne changera pas le pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ses positions heurtent une partie de l lectorat traditionnel du PS.


C'est quoi l'lectorat du PS ? Les 4 clampins qui vont voter Hidalgo  la prsidentielle ?




> Que a soit sur l Europe ou la relation avec la Russie... il y a clairement une incompatibilit.


On ne dit pas "Europe" on dit "Union Europenne", ce sont 2 concepts qui n'ont rien  voir.
Mlenchon critique rarement l'UE, il parle juste de rengocier certains traits, si il prend le pouvoir il pourra essayer et il se rendra rapidement compte que c'est impossible.

En 2019 il avait une ide pas top :
Mlenchon : Sur lEurope, fini la menace dune sortie



> Pour obliger  rengocier les traits, Mlenchon proposait un plan B : quitter lUE. Dsormais, il ne parle plus que de dsobir.


L'UE torpillerait la France de sanctions, ce serait terrible. Le pouvoir de nuance de l'UE est gigantesque.
Nous sommes prisonnier de l'UE en quelque sorte.

Je vois pas le problme avec ce que dit Mlenchon  propos de la situation en Ukraine :
 Lyon, Jean-Luc Mlenchon dfend sa position de non align sur lUkraine



> Nous disons : stop  la guerre. Stop  linvasion de lUkraine.  bas larme qui envahit lUkraine , a scand Jean-Luc Mlenchon, ce dimanche 6 mars dans laprs-midi sur le plateau de la Croix-Rousse  Lyon (Rhne), devant 15 000 personnes, selon lorganisation du meeting. Onze jours aprs linvasion de lUkraine par les troupes de Vladimir Poutine, le candidat de la France insoumise  la prsidentielle, conscient que les critiques de la gauche contre ses positions vis--vis de la Russie peuvent laffaiblir, *a dfendu sa position de  non align .*


La paix pourrait revenir trs simplement, il faut juste que l'Ukraine n'intgre pas l'OTAN et qu'elle s'arrange avec la Russie  propos des rgions sparatistes.
En gros il suffit que l'Ukraine dise "ok la Crime est Russe" et c'est fini.

 l'Est il y a des rgions pro Russe (parce qu'ils commercent avec la Russie) et  l'Ouest il y a des rgions pro UE (parce qu'ils reoivent des subventions ou des conneries comme a).
a fait des annes que le Donbass se fait bombarder par le ct pro UE.
Il y a des discours extremement raciste envers les Ukrainiens pro Russe.

D'ailleurs le ct pro UE n'est pas raciste seulement avec les Ukrainiens pro Russe :
On nous disait Pas les Noirs: le tri racial dans la fuite de l'Ukraine



> Ivoiriens, Indiens, Camerounais, Marocains... De nombreux ressortissants trangers qui rsidaient en Ukraine tentent galement de rejoindre la Pologne, loin des combats. Une traverse prilleuse, rythme par des comportements racistes de certains soldats ukrainiens.


Enfin bref, j'espre que cette histoire d'Ukraine sera rgle rapidement.
On vient de se taper 2 ans de restrictions des liberts, a parle de vague n6 (alors qu'on vient tous de gurir d'Omicron), et maintenant le diesel dpasse les 2 le litre, a fait chier.
On est dj beaucoup trop endett et on s'auto-sabote avec des sanctions. Ces sanctions font peut-tre plus mal  la France qu' la Russie si a se trouve, parce que la Russie a l'habitude de subir des sanctions.




> C est pour ca que Hollande dit... quand on se prsente c est pour gagner.


Hidalgo et Jadot se prsentent pour gagner peut-tre ?
Mlenchon est le candidat de gauche qui a le plus de chance d'attendre le second tour, et aprs il pourrait gagner.

En cas de :
- RN vs LFI
- Reconqute vs LFI
- LR vs LFI
- LREM vs LFI
LFI pourrait gagner, on ne sait pas.
Il est impossible de prdire l'avenir.
En plus au second tour les lecteurs votent majoritairement plus contre que pour et il y a un paquet de Franais qui dtestent Macron, Zemmour, Pcresse, Le Pen.

----------


## escartefigue

> Il est impossible de prdire l'avenir.


Quoi ? Les horoscopes, les cartomanciennes, les augures, tout a ce serait bidon alors ?
Je suis du, mais alors du !

----------


## Franois M.

> Il est impossible de prdire l'avenir.


Trs juste, mais formul bien avant par Pierre Dac, avec l'humour en plus :  "Les prvisions sont difficiles, surtout lorsqu'elles concernent l'avenir".




> En plus au second tour les lecteurs votent majoritairement plus contre que pour et il y a un paquet de Franais qui dtestent Macron, Zemmour, Pcresse, Le Pen.


Et un paquet au moins aussi grand qui dtestent(*) Mlenchon.






(*) dteste ou dtestent ? Je ne sais pas. Les rgles d'accord avec un sujet singulier ayant un sens pluriel ont toujours t un mystre pour moi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un autre exemple de l'ambiance entre les diffrentes gauches Franaises :
La retraite selon Macron, le dbat selon Bertrand, le  vote utile  selon Hollande



> Sauf quil y a un dtail susceptible de faire drailler tout cela : la candidature en solo du communiste Fabien Roussel, crdit aux alentours de 4 %. Alors depuis une semaine, les troupes  insoumises  nen finissent pas de mettre la pression aux communistes, allant jusqu leur faire porter la responsabilit de lchec de la gauche  la prsidentielle.  Je dis  Fabien Roussel : donne-moi la main camarade ! On peut crire ensemble une magnifique page de lhistoire de France , sest ainsi exclam le dput LFI Alexis Corbire mercredi sur Franceinfo.
> 
> Loin de nous lide dempcher les  insoumis  de rver. Mais il y a un paradoxe  imaginer que des candidatures pourraient se retirer maintenant, alors quelles viennent justement dtre dposes au Conseil constitutionnel, qui en a publi la liste officielle lundi. Ensuite, il faut noter que les communistes ont une vision un peu diffrente de la situation. *Selon eux, les voix que leur imputent les sondages viennent surtout danciens socialistes ou dabstentionnistes, qui, de toute faon, ne voteront jamais pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon.*


Le second tour ne va pas tre marrant pour les socialistes* et les communistes parce qu'ils vont forcment dtester les 2 candidats qui s'y trouveront.
* = L je parle des lecteurs qui votent gnralement PS, mais qui ne le feront pas en 2022, parce qu'ils se mfient d'Anne Hidalgo. Ils sont trop de gauche pour voter Macron. Par contre beaucoup de ceux qui vont voter Hidalgo au premier tour n'auront aucun mal  voter Macron si il se retrouve au second tour.

LFI est de loin le premier parti de gauche dans cette lection, donc il va se faire attaquer mchamment par le PS, le PCF et EELV par contre le NPA et LO ne devraient pas dire grand chose parce qu'ils mnent des combats plus importants.

Les gauches n'ont pas considres qu'il fallait tout faire pour empcher un second mandat de Macron, donc il n'y a pas eu de Front Populaire.
La situation n'est,  leur yeux, pas assez grave pour faire des alliances.

=======
Edit  ::mouarf::  :
APRS SON SOUTIEN  JEAN-LUC MLENCHON, LA PRIMAIRE POPULAIRE EXPLOSE



> L'un des cofondatrices du collectif citoyen a quitt le navire, regrettant le choix de soutenir le candidat insoumis. Sa dsignation s'est faite par les organisateurs, loin des dizaines de milliers de votants qui avaient choisi Christiane Taubira.
> Vouloir faire l'union et finir diviss. Le succs de la primaire populaire qui a runi 392.000 votants en janvier ne semble plus qu'un lointain souvenir. L'ex-garde des Sceaux Christiane Taubira, sortie victorieuse du scrutin, a depuis jet l'ponge, faute de parrainages, et le collectif citoyen est en train d'exploser.
> 
> C'est samedi dernier que la situation, dj tendue sur les bancs du collectif depuis la dfection de l'ancienne ministre de la Justice, a bascul. Dans un communiqu de presse, la primaire populaire annonce avoir dcid dapporter son soutien  Jean-Luc Mlenchon. La dcision a t prise par un vote au jugement majoritaire entre "les bnvoles, les groupes locaux, des membres de lquipe permanente et du bureau".

----------


## Pyramidev

> (*) dteste ou dtestent ? Je ne sais pas. Les rgles d'accord avec un sujet singulier ayant un sens pluriel ont toujours t un mystre pour moi.


Dans ce cas-ci, accorder au pluriel est correct.
Plus de dtails : L'accord du verbe avec un nom collectif (voir l'exemple : _La plupart venaient des villages voisins._)

----------


## Franois M.

> Dans ce cas-ci, accorder au pluriel est correct.
> Plus de dtails : L'accord du verbe avec un nom collectif (voir l'exemple : _La plupart venaient des villages voisins._)


Merci !  :+1:

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu tu n as rien compris  ce qu englobe le PS.

L aile gauche voterait Mlenchon quand l aile droite voterait Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je connais des gens qui votent PS  chaque lection depuis longtemps et qui ne voteront pas PS  cette prsidentielle. (ce sont des retraits)
Vos histoires d'ailes a concerne les cadres du partis.

Tout le monde vote, mais tout le monde ne fait pas d'tude approfondie de chaque parti.
Beaucoup d'lecteurs ne sont pas sur les rseaux sociaux et ne suivent pas la politique plus que a.
Le ct inquitant c'est que beaucoup de gens s'informent uniquement avec la tlvision, y'en a qui n'ont que BFM TV et CNews comme source.

Et qu'est-ce que c'est qu'une aile de toute faon ?
Il parait qu'il y a une aile gauche chez LREM, elle ne doit avoir aucune influence parce qu'on ne ressent rien de gauche dans la politique du gouvernement.
Les 2 lus LREM qui penchent un peu  gauche ne psent rien, si ils n'taient pas l ce serait quasiment la mme chose.

J'aimerais bien qu'LFI atteigne le second tour, rien que pour voir les consignes de votes des autres partis.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Le ct inquitant c'est que beaucoup de gens s'informent uniquement avec la tlvision, y'en a qui n'ont que BFM TV et CNews comme source.


C'est souvent mieux que ceux qui se renseignent chez RT, sputniknews ou mme AJ+

----------


## Ryu2000

Des gens rves d'une union des gauches en France, alors que dans le mme parti il est dj difficile de mettre tout le monde d'accord. EELV a t contraint de virer Sandrine Rousseau de la campagne de Yannick Jadot parce qu'elle refusait de suivre la ligne officielle du parti. Elle sabotait un peu la campagne du candidat d'EELV.

Je ne suis pas en CM2, OK ? : Sandrine Rousseau pousse un gros coup de gueule



> La sentence est tombe jeudi dernier pour Sandrine Rousseau. Elle ne fait plus partie de la campagne de Yannick Jadot,  son plus grand dsarroi. La raison ? Elle avait notamment dclar dans Le Parisien qu'elle ne pouvait pas faire assez entendre sa voix dans cette campagne. De plus, *ils avaient eu  plusieurs reprises des avis diffrents, concernant le prix de l'essence ainsi que l'interdiction de la chasse.* Celle qui souhaitait tre la candidate EELV avait alors reu "un avertissement". Un terme qui ne lui plat pas du tout, comme elle l'a expliqu dans Libration, en kiosques ce jeudi 10 mars.


"Yannick Jadot a peur de moi" : Sandrine Rousseau, les coulisses d'une zizanie partie pour durer
Elle pourrait crer un nouveau parti cologiste plus extrme.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme LFI est largement devant les autres partis de gauche, il devient la cible :
Prsidentielle : Anne Hidalgo change de stratgie et tape sur Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Devant limpossible union de son camp, Anne Hidalgo a dcid d'orienter ses critiques vers Jean-Luc Mlenchon, son principal concurrent  gauche. En effet, sa chute  1,5 % dans les sondages est due au vote utile  gauche, qui favorise le candidat insoumis, seul en capacit daccder au second tour.
> (...)
> "Des gens nous expliquent qu'il y aura un vote utile pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon mais *vous imaginez l'avenir de la France avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon ? Moi je suis la gauche rpublicaine et europenne*", a-t-elle lanc ce week-end. Anne Hidalgo sait que sa chute  1,5 % dans les sondages est due au vote utile  gauche, qui favorise Jean-Luc Mlenchon, seul en capacit daccder au second tour. Alors pour dmonter cette ide de vote utile, Anne Hidalgo veut isoler le leader insoumis, comme le confie un proche. "On a deux axes : sa complaisance avec Poutine, et son incapacit  gouverner.".


"Anne Hidalgo sait que sa chute  1,5 % dans les sondages est due au vote utile  gauche" ???
Si Hidalgo est  1,5% c'est principalement parce qu'elle est nulle (et parce les membres du parti ne l'aident pas tellement).
Ils disent que le parti est proche de la faillite.

----------


## Ryu2000

APRS SON SOUTIEN  JEAN-LUC MLENCHON, LA PRIMAIRE POPULAIRE PRSENTE "SES EXCUSES"



> "La faon dont a t prise cette dcision a gnr tout autant d'enthousiasme que de colre, de comprhension que de dfiance, de remerciements que de haine. *Nous prsentons toutes nos excuses  celles et ceux qui ont t dus par cette dcision ou par la manire dont elle a t prise*", a fait savoir ce mercredi matin le mouvement, dans un mail aux votants qui ont particip au scrutin en ligne.
> (...)
> " celles et ceux qui nont pas compris pourquoi nous abandonnions le rassemblement: nous navons pas russi  rassembler, les partis politiques en sont responsables. (...) * celles et ceux qui se sont sentis trahis par cette dcision: nous avons renonc  une nouvelle consultation trop longue et coteuse  mettre en uvre  un mois de llection*", se justifie dsormais le collectif.
> (...)
> "* celles et ceux qui nont pas compris pourquoi nous avons choisi le candidat arriv 3e au vote de janvier: le rassemblement nest plus possible, la Primaire est finie*. Il s'agit dsormais de parier sur le candidat le plus  mme darriver au 2nd tour et faire gagner les justices sociales et environnementales en 2022, avec enthousiasme et indpendance", avance encore le collectif en guise de justification.


Si des gens veulent essayer de convaincre des partis de gauche de faire une alliance, il faut qu'ils s'y mettent longtemps avant l'lection. (au plus tard 1 an avant l'lection)
Avant qu'il y ait des histoires de candidatures, de programmes, de campagne, etc.
Il y a moyen de faire une alliance PS/EELV.
Et peut-tre une alliance LFI/PCF mais c'est chaud. (en principe ils devraient avoir la haine des socialistes en commun, a devrait les rapprocher  ::P: )

----------


## Ryu2000

a pourrait finir en second tour RN/LFI (vu que le score de Macron est clairement surestim dans les sondages) :
Sondage : Jean-Luc Mlenchon en 3e position, derrire Macron et Le Pen
Si a trouve Mlenchon va tre prsident  :8O: 
a ne peut pas tre pire que Macron de toute faon.

----------


## ONTAYG

> a pourrait finir en second tour RN/LFI (vu que le score de Macron est clairement surestim dans les sondages) :


Peut-tre pas.




> Si a trouve Mlenchon va tre prsident 
> a ne peut pas tre pire que Macron de toute faon.


Pour moi cela sera pire, il va faire fuir les investisseurs  force de taxer ceux qui ont du fric.
S'il taxe trop les bnfices, ils iront investirent arrire et sans investisseurs pas de rentre d'argent pour amliorer l'outil de production et donc du chmage en vue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-tre pas.


Ouais c'est peu probable.  ::(: 
Mais j'espre une surprise. J'adorerais que Macron soit absent du second tour  ::heart:: 

Si Macron fait rellement 30% je serai en tat de choc, pour moi ce serait terrifiant qu'autant de gens votent pour lui au premier tour.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Si Macron fait rellement 30% je serai en tat de choc, pour moi ce serait terrifiant qu'autant de gens votent pour lui au premier tour.


Peut-tre parce que beaucoup pense que c'est le moins pire.

Je t'avoue que je suis pour Macron plus que pour les autres qui ne me satisfont pas (avis bien sr personnel et qui n'engage que moi).

Mais en fait j'ai le dsire silencieux qu'il ne passe pas car j'aimerais voir ce que feraient tous les donneurs de leon sur la crise des gilets jaunes, la gestion du COVID (qui pourrait repartir on ne sait jamais)... Ils ont tous critiqus alors qu'ils n'avaient pas  prendre de dcisions.

C'est sr qu'ils seront attendus au virage.

----------


## Ryu2000

Une association au cur de la campagne 2017 de Jean-Luc Mlenchon mise en examen pour  escroquerie aggrave 



> Lassociation lre du peuple a t mise en examen pour  escroquerie aggrave  dans lenqute sur la campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon en 2017, selon des informations de Mediapart. Dautres structures satellites sont galement dans le viseur des enquteurs, pour un montant total qui avoisinerait le million deuros.


Pour l'instant a fait moins de bruit que l'affaire Fillon en 2017.

----------


## halaster08

> Peut-tre parce que beaucoup pense que c'est le moins pire.


Quand je vois son bilan, moi je me demande ce qu'il aurait pu faire du pire...
Mouvement sociaux rprim par la violence (main arrache, perte d'yeux ...)
Violence policire lgitime
Continuit de la casse du code du travail
Economies faites sur le dos chmeurs, tudiants, prcaires en gnral
Destruction des services publics (hpitaux avec baisse de lits en temps de crise, ducation )
Mensonge pendant la crise
Scandale a rptition
Et encore rcemment le pognon de dingue vers a Mac Kinsey

T'es sr que c'est le moins pire ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu as pu vivre grce a l'argent magique pendant le COVID non ?

C'est dj plus que 98% des salaris dans le monde.

On ne refera pas le pass, et je susi sur qu'il y avait moyen de mieux faire.

Mais je ne vois pas beaucoup de candidats aujourd'hui qui me font penser qu'ils auraient mieux gr le pouvoir.
Et surtout pas JLM qui est exactement comme Macron question caractres. Pas les mmes lecteurs, mais la mme propension a agir en dirigeant eclair.

----------


## halaster08

> Tu as pu vivre grce a l'argent magique pendant le COVID non ?


Non je n'ai eu qu'une semaine d'argent magique
Et l'argent magique il a surtout t vers aux actionnaires




> Et surtout pas JLM qui est exactement comme Macron question caractres. Pas les mmes lecteurs, mais la mme propension a agir en dirigeant clair.


Pas d'accord avec ton analyse de la personnalit de JLM, sachant qu'il veux abolir la 5me rpublique mme si il a le mme caractre il n'aura pas les mme pouvoir
Et quitte a avoir un prsident avec le mme comportement autant en un prendre un avec un programme qui me plait !

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faut que Macron dgage, il n'a rien faire au second tour, son bilan est catastrophique.
On ne peut pas supporter a 5 ans de plus !
Ils ont mal gr les gilets jaunes, ils ont mal gr la pandmie, rien ne va.

Il y a eu trop de scandales, trop de corruptions, trop de mensonges.
Macron c'est l'agent des lobbies.
C'est un traite, regardez ce qu'il a fait avec Alstom par exemple.

Quand Macron dnonait lhypocrisie du report de lge de la retraite



> Cest un extrait dun discours dEmmanuel Macron que les opposants  la rforme des retraites diffusent largement dans les manifs. "*Tant quon na pas rgl le problme du chmage dans notre pays, franchement ce serait assez hypocrite de dcaler lge lgal*. Quand, aujourdhui, on est peu qualifi, quand on vit dans une rgion qui est en difficult industrielle, quand on est soi-mme en difficult, quon a une carrire fracture, bon courage dj pour arriver  62 ans", avait dclar le prsident de la Rpublique, lors de sa grande confrence de presse post-Grand dbat le 25 avril 2019.


Est-ce que le problme du chmage a t rgl ?

Il faut soit tre trs riche, soit tre masochiste pour voter LREM au premier tour.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il faut que Macron dgage, il n'a rien faire au second tour, son bilan est catastrophique.
> On ne peut pas supporter a 5 ans de plus !


C'est pas vraiment  toi de juger mais aux Franais.
Et  premire vue, ils n'ont pas trouv de meilleur candidat  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que ce sont les riches qui votent LREM, a m'tonne qu'il y en a autant que a en France.
 mon avis le score d'LREM dans les sondages est largement surestim.

Les lecteurs Macron c'est pas ma tasse de th :
Enqute sur les lecteurs d'Emmanuel Macron : qui ils sont, ce qu'ils veulent, ce qu'ils pensent de lui



> *Cette France de Macron, c'est celle du "oui" au rfrendum europen de 2005, le miroir invers de celle des Gilets jaunes* et du Rassemblement national. Celle des cadres et professions intellectuelles suprieures (61% ont dj vot Macron ou LREM), des chefs d'entreprise (47%), *des catgories aises (61%), des Parisiens (48%) et des habitants de grandes agglomrations (46%)*, ainsi que des plus de 65 ans (52%).


De toute faon quoi qu'il arrive on va passer 5 annes de merde
a allait dj super mal avant Macron, a ira mal aprs Macron, il n'y a pas de solution miracle, la situation de la France est excrable.

====
J'ai besoin d'couter de la musique relaxante pour me calmer :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De toute faon quoi qu'il arrive on va passer 5 annes de merde


Voire beaucoup plus  cause de ton pote Poutine le boucher, avec son go et sa folie destructrice.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Tu parles d'un chantillon :
Le sondage secret du PS qui trille le bilan parisien dAnne Hidalgo



> Le bilan est svre, la forme interroge. Un sondage Ifop dont le contenu est rvl lundi 28 mars par LOpinion dresse un constat svre pour Anne Hidalgo. Dj promise  un chec cuisant au premier tour, elle serait, selon cette tude, trs peu populaire auprs de ses administrs parisiens. *Sur un chantillon de 808 Parisiens inscrits sur les listes lectorales, 69 % ont une mauvaise opinion de la maire de Paris et de son action, et 44 % en ont mme une  trs mauvaise* . Seuls 27 % dentre eux ont une opinion positive. Presque autant (62 %) jugent que des  changements importants  doivent tre apports dans laction municipale. Cest notamment sur la propret de la Ville que le bilan est svre avec 65 % des sonds qui la place dans les priorits. Vient ensuite la scurit (60 %). Par ailleurs prs de deux Parisiens sur trois jugent dfavorablement sa gestion des lieux de consommation de crack.


C'est peut-tre  cause de Franois Hollande si le PS est en train de mourir, ils vont peut-tre se mettre  perdre des villes, des dpartements, des rgions. (et c'est pas LREM qui risque de les reprendre)
Au Parti socialiste, cest dj la guerre de laprs Hidalgo



> La semaine dernire  Limoges, lancien chef d'tat a annonc "vouloir participer  la reconstruction de son camp".
> 
> Immdiatement aprs cette annonce, "plusieurs jeunes parlementaires et maires socialistes ont menac de quitter le parti, si Franois Hollande faisait son retour", affirme un haut dirigeant qui explique "que *lancien prsident avait ruin le parti et fait aujourdhui fuir les lecteurs*".
> 
> Et la jeune garde enfonce le clou : "Franois Hollande, na aucun fidle, ils sont tous chez Macron", tacle lun dentre eux. Mais lancien chef d'tat avance bien ses pions, la preuve : cest Patrick Menucci, proche de Franois Hollande, qui "a repris en sous-main la direction de campagne dAnne Hidalgo, aprs la dmission officieuse en janvier de Johanna Rolland, sa directrice de campagne", confie un dput socialiste. Seul point dentente entre les deux camps, lattente dune dfaite historique du PS, chacun pariant sur un score largement en dessous des 5%.


Un sketch diffus sur France Info :



> https://twitter.com/clemovitch/statu...60281312661515
>  Roussel, Jadot et Hidalgo assument d'instrumentaliser l'lection de 2022... dans l'espoir d'en faire un hypothtique tremplin pour celle de 2027 ! 
> 
> La gauche vient donc d'inventer le vote de conviction utile... mais pour la prochaine lection.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu,

Son analyze est trs vraie(celle de la vido)

On a des candidats a gauche qui prfrent rester dans l'opposition 5 ans de plus que de se rassembler pour gagner celle de 2022.

Encore des accrocs a la rente lectorale...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est sympa quand a se tape dessus entre partis de gauche, mais je trouve que c'est encore mieux quand a se tape dans le mme parti :
 Je prfre quelle soit chez Jean-Luc Mlenchon  : Anne Hidalgo cassante avec Sgolne Royal



> Quant  Sgolne Royal qui appelle au "vote utile" pour Mlenchon, la maire socialiste de Paris a dclar : "Vu ses positions sur les questions internationales, *je prfre quelle soit chez Jean-Luc Mlenchon*".  ceux qui lui reprochent de plus s'attaquer au candidat de la France Insoumise qu' Emmanuel Macron, elle a demand de "prter plus d'attention"  ce qu'elle dit.
> 
> Avant d'ajouter : "Emmanuel Macron creuse les ingalits sociales de faon extrmement violente. Et cela va continuer avec cette rforme des retraites quil veut faire, qui est dune injustice totale. *Il ne connat pas la vie des gens. Il ne sait pas quil y a des Franais qui ont des problmes de fin de mois, parce que leur travail ne les rmunre pas suffisamment*".


C'est vrai que Macron ne peut pas savoir ce qu'est la vie des gens, puisque il tait employ de banques et gagnait des millions en faisant se rencontrer une personne A avec une personne B.
Mais Hidalgo ne doit pas tre mieux, elle ressemble  une bourgeoise parisienne. a m'tonnerait qu'elle ait pass des annes  travailler pour un petit salaire.
Moi je sais ce que c'est que d'avoir un travail qui rmunre mal (mme avec le statut cadre).

====
Qu'ils commencent par reconstruire le PS et on verra aprs :
Une reconstruction de la gauche "est indispensable" estime Carole Delga, prsidente de la rgion Occitanie et soutien dAnne Hidalgo



> Pour les prochaines lections, la gauche "doit tre au rendez-vous. On ne doit pas commencer  stigmatiser les uns ou les autres", a expliqu Carole Delga. Malgr tout, "*il n'y aura pas d'accord avec La France insoumise*" pour cette prsidentielle. "Jean-Luc Mlenchon aurait pu tre celui qui rassemblait la gauche" il y a cinq ans. "Il a refus. Cela fait cinq ans qu'il nous explique qu'il n'est ni de droite, ni de gauche et qu'il reprsente le peuple. L, maintenant, il nous parle de vote utile. Il faut avoir un peu de srieux, de cohrence." Carole Delga souhaite "un accord avec les bonnes volonts de la gauche responsables, les communistes, les cologistes et les radicaux de gauche".


a m'tonnerait que le PS arrive  s'allier avec les communistes et les radicaux de gauche.

====
Il est trop dfaitiste :
Pour Philippe Poutou, dun point de vue lucide, la gauche ne peut pas gagner les lections



> Le candidat dextrme-gauche a aussi fustig* les instituts de sondages qui  fabriquent llection avant mme quelle nait lieu*  tout en avouant que  le rapport de forces dans les sondages est du ct de la droite et lextrme-droite.  Pas dcourag, il a dclar quil  discut[ait] de laprs. Les lections sont toujours dcevantes car un moment donn, cest lide de savoir comment on avance. 
> 
> Et le vote utile ?  Cest compliqu que Mlenchon gagne ; cest la thorie du trou de souris. On pense que cela va tre trs dur quil gagne. Il ne nous reste que les batailles sociales. Le rapport de force lectoral ne permet pas dimaginer une victoire de la gauche.  Votera-t-il Mlenchon au second tour sil venait  y tre ?  *Jappellerai bien sr  voter pour Mlenchon*, mais dun point de vu lucide, la gauche ne peut pas gagner les lections. On essaye de discuter pour savoir ce que lon fait.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il est trop dfaitiste :
> Pour Philippe Poutou, dun point de vue lucide, la gauche ne peut pas gagner les lections


Pas vraiment non... L'lectorat de gauche est malheureusement de plus en plus rduit.

----------


## Gunny

> Pas vraiment non... L'lectorat de gauche est malheureusement de plus en plus rduit.


Pas une seule mention de l'abstention ? C'est le plus gros rservoir de gens qui bnficieraient de voter  gauche.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pas une seule mention de l'abstention ? C'est le plus gros rservoir de gens qui bnficieraient de voter  gauche.


A mon avis ca relve du fantasme ca.

La gauche est historiquement constitu de : 
 - les pauvres
 - la classe ouvrire
 - les fonctionnaires
 - les immigrs
 - les bourgeois bohme... cad ceux qui n'ont pas dintrt personnel pour une politique de gauche, mais qui intellectuellement la choisisse comme modle de socit.
 - les minorits clectiques (LGBT par exemple) qui veulent des droits.

Sauf que aujourd'hui on saperoit que 
 - le RN a capt une grande partie de llectorat pauvre et ouvrier  force d'instrumentaliser l'immigration, ils y croient
 - LREM a capt les bourgeois bohme... qui en ont eu surement marre aussi de se faire cracher dessus par la gauche style LFI
 - Les fonctionnaires ne sont plus si attach  la gauche qui n'a eu de cesse de rduire ces 15 dernires annes le nombre de fonctionnaires.


Le manque d'ducation, le manque de vision du bien tre commun, et de projet englobant ses cibles  fait perdre  la gauche toute chance de victoire.

----------


## blbird

J'ai l'impression que de plus en plus votent pour l'ensemble d'un programme, et plus en fonction de savoir si c'est la gauche ou la droite, le centre, le centre gauche, le centre droit, etc, etc...

Et c'est tant mieux, car la gauche, actuellement, ca ne veut plus rien dire, merci le PS.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'lectorat de gauche est malheureusement de plus en plus rduit.


En mme temps quand tu vois le PS et EELV a te donne pas envie de voter pour eux (si ils taient au pouvoir ils feraient la mme chose que LR et LREM)
Pour rappelle Macron tait ministre sous Hollande et il a commenc a faire des dgts  ce moment l.




> C'est le plus gros rservoir de gens qui bnficieraient de voter  gauche.


Il n'y a pas d'avantage  voter pour le PS ou EELV.
Si ils taient au pouvoir ils ne feraient rien pour les jeunes ou les ouvriers.

Election prsidentielle 2022 : le risque dune abstention historique au premier tour



> Cette question de la participation soulve en ralit deux enjeux majeurs mais distincts. Le premier enjeu est lectoral : labstention est en effet type  et, compare  llection prsidentielle de 2017, on peut mme affirmer quelle est de plus en plus type. *Qui se dit  certain daller voter  ? Dmographiquement : 53 % des 18-24 ans* contre 81 % des plus de 70 ans  lcart est de 28 points aujourdhui contre 17 en 2017. Sociologiquement : 57 % des ouvriers contre 71 % en 2017. Politiquement : 66 % des sympathisants de La France insoumise (LFI) contre 72 % des sympathisants du Rassemblement national (RN), 78 % de ceux de La Rpublique en marche (LRM) et 80 % de ceux de Reconqute !  les carts taient quasiment nuls en 2017. Compte tenu des caractristiques des diffrents lectorats, on voit que ce sont les scores de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et de Marine Le Pen qui sont les plus sensibles  lvolution du taux de participation.


Aprs c'est probablement une bonne chose que les 18/24 ans ne se prcipitent pas pour aller voter, parce qu'ils n'ont pas assez d'exprience.
Ils pourraient voter LREM ou une connerie comme a, donc autant qu'ils s'abstiennent.

Les 18-24 ans ne se reconnaissent plus dans les partis et le clivage gauche/droite





> La gauche est historiquement constitu de : 
>  - les pauvres
>  - la classe ouvrire
>  - les fonctionnaires


Quand un gouvernement de gauche est au pouvoir (comme le PS de 2012  2017) leur condition de vie ne s'amliorent pas.
Il y a une diffrence entre les promesses et le projet rel.
Il n'y a plus rien de social au PS.




> Et c'est tant mieux, car la gauche, actuellement, ca ne veut plus rien dire, merci le PS.


Il n'y a qu' se dire que le PS et EELV ne sont pas de gauche et voil !

Peut-tre qu'on peut considrer qu'LFI a prit la place du PS.
Le PS ne reprsente plus rien aujourd'hui, il est  2 doigts de la faillite et il n'a plus d'lecteurs.

----------


## daerlnaxe

Je m'excuse de ne pas participer vraiment, juste pour me prononcer sur le titre,  mon got personne. 
Je suis historiquement de gauche, et je trouve qu'il y a une perte des notions de base vers beaucoup d'motionnel ce qui me parait incompatible.

On me traite rgulirement de facho sur les rseaux sociaux par cette pseudo gauche, quand je m'oppose  l'immigration *DE MASSE* (donc passer d'une dimension humaine de 30k  10x plus depuis la mi90), je n'ai jamais dit ne vouloir aucun immigr simplement d'avoir a dans des dimensions humaines pour ne pas prcariser les gens dj l, peu importe leurs origines (je suis mme pas vraiment "de souche", les couples de mes grands parents sont mlangs, et un de ces deux couples trouve ses racines dans une vieille migration germaine, certes il y a +1 000 ans Fouque=vient de Folken si je me souviens bien,  "le peuple"). J'ai moi mme grandi en bonne partie dans des quartiers multi culturels  Marseille je vais pas aller courser des gens qui sont mes amis, on nage en plein dlire dans certaines sphres dconnectes de la ralit. Bien des donneurs de leons ne se mlangent en ralit pas et je  vois plus la gauche actuelle comme quelque chose de gangrn par des sentiments Chrtiens, donc plus aucun rapport en fait. Pour moi les taux actuels favorisent le dumping social et ne font plaisir qu' une petite lite, de mme que c'est nfaste pour la plante (je suis Malthusien, je n'ai qu'un enfant et a en restera l c'est dj pas mal). Enfin j'estime qu'il faut bien accueillir les gens pour les intgrer, ce processus me parait capital et est  la base une notion de gauche... Le multi culturalisme est plus de droite, les gens ne s'intgrent pas on s'en fout car on ne vit pas avec, avec les tensions que a gnre et a en gnre un maximum entre autre par l'importation de conflits extrieurs comme de codes culturels.. or y'a rien de pire que deux personnes qui ne se comprennent pas, tu peux prendre pour insulte un truc qui ne l'est pas, tu peux avoir un go mal plac etc etc.... Et bien accueillir les gens de toute manire pour leur offrir de bonnes opportunits, si c'est pour en faire des esclaves pardon mais il n'y a rien d'humain l dedans. De la mme manire si c'est juste pour se faire un couscous, des spaghettis ou un chinois, c'est des conneries... on peut conserver une petite part de son pass comme les arts, la cuisine etc, mais rduire une culture uniquement  la cuisine c'est plus qu'insultant en ralit. On me fait la leon sur la tolrance en voulant me servir le multi culturalisme, des gens qui n'ont rien connu avant, mais du mec d'origine hispano,  celui d'origine Algrienne, on tait tous Franais dans l'me. Seuls les abrutis taient identitaires d'autres origines tout en vivant en France. Moi aussi je peux me prendre pour un Japonais en ne prenant en prime que ce qui m'arrange. Sincrement je me fous totalement de mes origines germaines ou italiennes, je suis aussi d'origine moiti pied noir, mon propre pre a t dracin... le coeur dchir... Et il a toujours jug que c'tait les autorits Franaises qui taient responsables, comprenant le sentiment des Algriens de vouloir tre reconnus pour ce qu'ils taient... Franais. Donc clairement moi je suis en compte sur tout a en plus, c'est leur pass... Ma grand mre crevait de trouille chaque soir en fermant les volets ds que le soleil dclin...Mais c'est pas ma vie, c'tait pas mon prsent. Il faut savoir laisser les choses o elles sont.

Oui je veux garantir un modle culturel Franais, d'inspiration Judo-Chrtienne parce qu'il y a des racines et bon on peut pas nier quand mme (et pourtant je dteste les religions)... que ce soit le bon ou le mauvais a a influenc Les Lumires, et de fait tout notre modle . je suis agnostique, pour moi les religions doivent tre discrtes et c'est comme a que j'ai pass les annes 80 et 90, mme une partie de 2 000. L c'est devenu pourri. Si j'avais pas dj une situation complique je serais parti, dj au moins de Marseille... pourtant je suis attach  ma ville, sa mer, ses calanques. C'est sr que la chaos typique Marseillais me fatigue, aprs je fais avec car ici c'est ainsi... Juste que depuis 10-15 ans on a franchi un cap, je ne reconnais plus du tout ma ville.

Concernant la dlinquance on se retrouve avec les mmes donnes, on veut rhabiliter des gens.. on a le bon exemple du mec qui a tu Colona, le mec allait tre libre dans un an. Il  veut pas passer un entretien psy, pas de soucis a ne remet pas en question le reste... on nage en plein dlire. J'ajoute qu'on nous rabche "l'tat de droit" mais l'tat de droit c'est une hirarchisation et une dfinition des "comptences", si le lgislateur veut passer par un rfrendum a ne remet absolument pas en question l'tat de droit par exemple.. on a invent un nouveau concept, il n'existe pas, pour faire passer en ralit une ide "d'tat DU droit" au sens je n'ai que des droits, aucun devoir, rien ne s'oppose  ce que moi je veux. Ceci dit trangement tout le monde ne bnficie pourtant pas de cette largesse c'est au bon vouloir d'une petite caste... Je vois de l'arbitraire en tout, pour moi ce n'est toujours pas la gauche. Le droit  la scurit est un droit de l'homme, curieusement la pseudo gauche prompt  faire dans la moraline s'en fout perdument. Elle va opposer que tout le monde a droit  une 999ime chance, mme si c'est un assassin, aprs tout le mort tatn mort on ne peut plus rien pour lui, recueillons nous et surtout occupons nous plutt de favoriser rapidement le retour  la vie normale de l'assassin. Je ne vois pas du tout o c'est de gauche, Marx avait une tolrance pour les coupeurs de bois car il estimait que le bois tait de l'ordre du bien public et une ncessit, par contre aucune piti envers ceux qui sont toxiques pour le modle social, les agresseurs, les violeurs, etc... ceux qui fragilisent la socit n'ont jamais bnfici de a. Tout a c'est du concept Chrtien, pardonner c'est religieux, surtout en plus pardonner en tant que tiers... je n'ai absolument aucun droit de pardonner  Lelandais, si je me mets dans cette position je spolie la victime. Peut tre que les parents ont le droit de pardonner subissant un prjudice, mais il reste diffrent de celui qu'a subi la gamine qu'il a assassin, elle.. elle est morte. Elle ne grandira plus, elle n'aimera plus, elle ne connaitra pas les joies et les peines d'aimer du moins pas comme un ado puis un adulte, elle ne connaitra pas les joies d'tre parent si tant est qu'ait est voulue l'tre, c'est termin. Elle, elle a connu la peur, l'incomprhension, le chaos, la douleur et la mort... Seule, dans le pire qui puisse jamais exister. Lelandais ne doit rien  la socit, les autres n'ont plus, ils doivent aux victimes.. La socit a pour charge en revanche de protger les gens que a n'arrive plus, de dissuader, de prononcer une peine qui aide les victimes  se reconstruire pour celles qui sont encore vivantes... Car c'est ncessaire au deuil, car l'impunit ajoute  la douleur. On ne parle mme pas de loi du talion bien que je pourrais tre contre , ce que j'nonce c'est le contrat de base... Il n'a normalement mme pas  tre discut pour tirer vers le bas, sans quoi a serait indcent. La nime chance, et bien si les Chrtiens se rfraient  leurs prceptes a passe par la rdemption... en a la gauche Franaise historique ne remettait pas en cause ds lors que la peine de mort tait mise de ct. Personne n'a dit que c'tait une obligation de librer, tre libre aprs certains actes devrait se mriter, on devrait valuer s'il y a risque de rcidive... et du point de vue de l'assassin qui regrette, la prison devrait lui convenir s'il tait sincre, parce que lorsqu'on regrette on n'accepte dans un cas pareil les sanctions tellement on est all loin. On ne peut pas avoir d'exigences. 


Donc qui pour reprsenter la gauche, personne.. peut tre un peu Roussel, et encore... Je ne suis partisan de personne, les jeux des politiques m'indiffrent, je suis surtout pro RIC. Je vois les ides confisques par les appareils politiques, le fait que la politique soit devenue un mtier, or l'ide de base de la rpublique ce n'est pas a mais l'intrt du bien commun. je vois l'abrutissement des masses, les appels  l'motion, une campagne l qui est une vaste farce et je suis constern .. littralement. Je voudrais que l'on cesse avec les politiques, ne rduire qu' un package de base o ils ne seraient plus que gestionnaires quasiment. En prime si quelqu'un ayant fait des tudes peut mener des projets, mme s'il n'a pas de formation en politique, il a quand mme la capacit  comprendre des concepts abstraits, ce n'est pas un pecno de service qui a besoin d'un gourou. Les gens suivent comme un seul homme, s'affrontent, pour rien... Quand on regarde les sondages qui portent sur les ides ils ont en commun beaucoup et se divisent par partisanisme .. contre leurs propres intrts. Tout est devenu politique au sens plus de confrontation d'ides, se battre les uns contre les autres pour les ides du leader, qui est capable de se contredire 6 mois plus tard... Ils font la mise  jour soudainement, comme s'ils n'avaient pas pass des mois  invectiver d'autres qui hier tenaient la position qu'ils ont aujourd'hui. J'ai t fervent d'indpendance et de relocalisation, au niveau de l'industrie  haute valeur ajoute, voyant l'hmorragie se produire en France... insult tant et plus, maintenant c'est tendance. 

Je vais voter, mais je n'ai aucune conviction, tout a n'est qu'une mascarade, et la gauche actuelle n'a plus rien de gauche... quand pour des raisons fumes on dfend la violence qui touche en premier lieu le peuple, le dumping social, ce n'est pas tre de gauche. Il y a longtemps les nobles et les aristos taient les seuls  bnficier de la scurit, c'est un progrs social de l'avoir offert au peuple.

edit:
Petit rappel, vous diffusez Tonton ou Marchais, en mode blind , les gens vont hurler aux fachos.

----------


## Franois M.

> Pas vraiment non... L'lectorat de gauche est *mal*heureusement de plus en plus rduit.


Correction.

de rien ....

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas pour demain l'alliance LFI/PS :
Prsidentielle : Anne Hidalgo dnonce "l'impasse" Mlenchon, "le libralisme inhumain" de Macron et "le chaos de l'extrme droite"



> Par ailleurs, la candidate PS a dnonc le fait que Jean-Luc Mlenchon "vient expliquer qu'il serait ce vote utile pour la gauche", alors qu'il "n'a jamais voulu faire d'alliance ou porter une voix commune". Selon elle, le candidat de La France insoumise a "fractur" la gauche. "Il avait cinq ans pour la rassembler s'il le voulait, il ne l'a pas fait", a-t-elle lanc.
> 
> Elle a galement fustig "les positions sur l'Ukraine et sur les questions internationales" de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, lui reprochant de "confondre les allis historiques de la France", alors que lui dit prner une posture de non-align. Anne Hidalgo a aussi dnonc "*ces images o l'on voit Jean-Luc Mlenchon affronter des policiers et des magistrats en expliquant que la Rpublique, c'est lui*". "a n'est pas possible", a-t-elle ajout, estimant que "l'tat de droit, le respect des policiers, de la justice et de nos institutions mme s'il faut les changer" doivent tre "au cur de l'engagement politique" d'un candidat  la prsidentielle.


Le passage sur Macron :



> "*Les cinq annes passes avec Emmanuel Macron ont t trs dures socialement et les cinq qu'il prpare le seront encore plus vu les rformes proposes*", a jug Anne Hidalgo, citant notamment la proposition du prsident sortant de repousser l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite  65 ans qu'elle trouve "trs injuste pour les catgories populaires". Pour elle, Emmanuel Macron a peut-tre russi en 2017  faire croire qu'il incarnait une forme "d'option sociale" mais "il a apport la preuve pendant 5 ans" que *le social, aujourd'hui "ne fait pas partie de son logiciel"*.

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Mlenchon avec ses hologrammes m'a fait penser  Palpatine qui apparait aux clones pour lancer l'ordre 66 qui va lancer un nouvel empire galactique  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec ses hologrammes Mlenchon est le candidat de gauche qui runi le plus de monde.
Il remplit plusieurs salles en mme temps.

Jean-Luc Mlenchon et ses hologrammes appellent   la plus incroyable bifurcation politique 



> Andra Escoute, 20 ans, en licence de sciences politiques, est justement de celles qui ont fini par se rsoudre  voter pour l insoumis , alors quelle est plutt sociale-dmocrate dans lme :  Je suis contente que Mlenchon monte. Dans ma licence on tait tous dpits de ltat de la gauche, a va mieux mme si on nest pas tous convaincus. On en a discut et on va se mobiliser pour ne pas se retrouver avec Le Pen au second tour. 
> 
> Un cadre de la campagne de la socialiste Anne Hidalgo le reconnaissait dailleurs, mardi,  Mlenchon tait au combat depuis cinq ans, il sest prpar, il a le mtier, le charisme, la force oratoire ; et son parti, il ne la mis en route que pour lui, pas pour les lections intermdiaires .


Il est possible que Mlenchon atteigne le second tour, alors qu'Hidalgo et Jadot seront loin derrire.
Enfin on verra a lundi.

----------


## el_slapper

Le problme de Mlenchon, c'est l'effondrement de Zemmour(et celui, moins net mais tout aussi rel, de Pcresse). Son seul chemin vers le second tour, c'est que la droite non-macronienne s'entre-dchire, or l, Le Pen les bouffe tous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas pour demain l'alliance LFI/PS :
> Prsidentielle : Anne Hidalgo dnonce "l'impasse" Mlenchon, "le libralisme inhumain" de Macron et "le chaos de l'extrme droite"
> 
> Le passage sur Macron : 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Les cinq annes passes avec Emmanuel Macron ont t trs dures socialement et les cinq qu'il prpare le seront encore plus vu les rformes proposes", a jug Anne Hidalgo, citant notamment la proposition du prsident sortant de repousser l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite  65 ans qu'elle trouve "trs injuste pour les catgories populaires". Pour elle, Emmanuel Macron a peut-tre russi en 2017  faire croire qu'il incarnait une forme "d'option sociale" mais "il a apport la preuve pendant 5 ans" que le social, aujourd'hui "ne fait pas partie de son logiciel".


Ce qui serait drle, c'est un second tour Macron/Mlenchon, et Hidalgo devant expliquer qu'il faut voter Macron...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son seul chemin vers le second tour, c'est que la droite non-macronienne s'entre-dchire, or l, Le Pen les bouffe tous.


Le score du RN est probablement surestim.
Zemmour a cr un parti qui est une sorte de RN en beaucoup plus radical, normalement a devrait affaiblir le RN. Il y a forcment des lecteurs RN qui se sont barrs chez Reconqute. (en tout cas il y a des cadres RN qui ont rejoint Zemmour)
Si le RN arrive en seconde position avec un tel handicap quel score il ferait si Reconqute n'existait pas ?

Perso j'espre toujours un second tour sans Macron.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il est possible que Mlenchon atteigne le second tour, alors qu'Hidalgo et Jadot seront loin derrire.
> Enfin on verra a lundi.


Scnario de cauchemar; le choix entre lextrme gauche et la gauche macronienne. Il faudrait que ce pays soit tomb bien bas ...

----------


## escartefigue

> Zemmour a cr un parti qui est une sorte de RN en beaucoup plus radical, normalement a devrait affaiblir le RN. Il y a forcment des lecteurs RN qui se sont barrs chez Reconqute. (en tout cas il y a des cadres RN qui ont rejoint Zemmour)
> Si le RN arrive en seconde position avec un tel handicap quel score il ferait si Reconqute n'existait pas ?


La posture plus civilise du FN/RN n'est qu'une faade, l'arrire boutique et le fond de commerce n'ont pas chang.

N'oublions pas qu'au rassemblement bleu blanc rouge, l'ancienne fte annuelle du FN, on trouvait un stand avec les livres de Faurisson antismite et ngationniste avr. La fille Le Pen n'tait certes pas encore prsidente du parti, mais si a l'avait choque, elle en serait partie.

La Marine a conserv des amis tels qu'Alain Soral, un facho de la premire heure, lui aussi antismite et ngationniste, avec lequel elle batait le pav  Aulnay en 2015.
Voir http://<object class="restrain" type...-></object>
.[video]

Bref, il faut tre bien naf pour croire que le FN serait devenu un parti normal, dirig par des gens normaux.

EDIT : tre naf ou de mauvaise foi, pour se donner bonne conscience, certains lecteurs d'extrme droite feignent de croire  ce ravalement de faade pitoyable !

----------


## Ryu2000

Le PS et EELV prfrent un second tour sans parti de gauche qu'un second tour avec LFI :
"C'EST UNE IMPASSE": MLENCHON CIBL PAR LES SOCIALISTES ET LES COLOGISTES  L'APPROCHE DU PREMIER TOUR
On est loin de l'ambiance front populaire.

C'est pas nouveau :
Rgionales en Ile-de-France : refusant toute alliance avec LFI, Valls appelle  voter Pcresse

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu sembles toinn...

autant LFI peut venir derrire le PS ou EELV comme un pis aller contre macron ou l'extreme droite...

Autant l'inverse n'est pas vrai.
Il y a des repoussoirs trs fort chez Mlenchon compltement incompatible avec ces 2 partis.
 - la vision de l'Europe
 - la vision de la Russie, et la complaisance avec toute forme de rgime autoritaire. (Chavez, Poutine, Chine,...) La "neutralit" ou "l'indpendance de point de vue" ressemble bien a de la lchet
 - la vision de notre relation avec nos allis actuels

C'est bien pour cela que depuis le dbut, Mlenchon n'a aucune chance et qu'il sert d'idiot utile a Macron. Tant qu'il est prsent, Macron n'a pas d'ennemis  gauche.
Vu qu c'est sa dernire campagne et qu'il n'a plus a gagner sur le long terme, soit il part avec un chque / un joli poste bien pay, soit il est juste aveugl par son idologie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu sembles toinn...
> 
> autant LFI peut venir derrire le PS ou EELV comme un pis aller contre macron ou l'extreme droite...
> 
> Autant l'inverse n'est pas vrai.
> Il y a des repoussoirs trs fort chez Mlenchon compltement incompatible avec ces 2 partis.
>  - la vision de l'Europe
>  - la vision de la Russie, et la complaisance avec toute forme de rgime autoritaire. (Chavez, Poutine, Chine,...) La "neutralit" ou "l'indpendance de point de vue" ressemble bien a de la lchet
>  - la vision de notre relation avec nos allis actuels
> ...


Pour moi le seul vrai repoussoir de LFI vis  vis du PS et d'EELV c'est que c'est un parti de gauche, contrairement  eux qui sont des partis de droite.

----------


## pmithrandir

on peut repartir sur lanalyse une nouvelle fois.

Il se trouve qu'en France, aujourd'hui, LFI rassemble 15-20% des lecteurs.
A gauche de LFI, il n'y a guerre que le PT et LO... pas des grosses rserves de voix.(3% a eux 2) et le PC  5%
On a dont un total de "vraie" gauche de 23 a 28%

Il y a donc encore 22 a 27%  dlecteurs  rcuprer pour obtenir plus de 50% des voix. Les seuls lecteurs qui restent son donc plus a droite que le programme de LFI.
Le programme de 'vraie" gauche de LFI n'a donc aucune chance de passer.

Fais maintenant le mme calcul avec Hidalgo ou Jadot.

Jadot reprsente 6% des lecteurs d'aprs les sondages.
A sa gauche, il y a les lecteurs 
Du PC : 5%
De LFI : 15-20%
LO + PT : 3%
Hidalgo : 2%

Nous sommes a 31-36% de report, soit 14  19% de votes manquantes

Comme en plus dans cette hypothse Macron irait draguer a sa droite, certains de ses electeurs qui on le coeur a gauche pourrait dcider de se reporter.

Bref, que ca soit Hidalgo ou Jadot, les rgles du report leur sont bien plus favorable qu'a Mlenchon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tu parlais de repoussoir dans le poste prcdent. Pour ma part, le PS et EELV sont de vrais repoussoirs. 

En imaginant un second tour Macron / Hidalgo ou Jadot, c'est abstention pour moi. Et je ne serai pas le seul je pense.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des lecteurs de gauche qui prfraient un second tour Macron/Mlenchon  un second tour Macron/Lepen :
Prsidentielle : ces lus soutenant Jadot qui voteront finalement Mlenchon par peur dun duel Macron-Le Pen



> Issus d'EELV ou de Gnration.s, plusieurs dizaines d'lus appellent  un vote Mlenchon dimanche pour viter de devoir faire barrage  Marine Le Pen au second tour.

----------


## escartefigue

> Jadot reprsente 6% des lecteurs d'aprs les sondages.
> A sa gauche, il y a les lecteurs 
> [. . .]
> Hidalgo : 2%


Hidalgo  gauche par rapport  Jadot ?
Selon quels critres ?

Selon moi, Hidalgo c'est plutt la tendance centre mou d'un PS moribond, une sorte de clone de Franois Hollande

----------


## Franois M.

> Hidalgo  gauche par rapport  Jadot ?
> Selon quels critres ?
> 
> Selon moi, Hidalgo c'est plutt la tendance centre mou d'un PS moribond, une sorte de clone de Franois Hollande


Donc  gauche; mais je crois qu'Hidalgo sur les questions socitales est encore plus  gauche que Hollande, donc encore plus nuisible.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc  gauche; mais je crois qu'Hidalgo sur les questions socitales est encore plus  gauche que Hollande, donc encore plus nuisible.


c'est sur que d'un certain point de vue, Hidalgo et Jadot sont  gauche... de Macon, qui lui est de droite (et largement)  ::aie:: 

Quant au ct nuisible, ils le sont tous  des degrs divers... mais a, a dpend du point de vue de l'observateur  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Hidalgo  gauche par rapport  Jadot ?
> Selon quels critres ?
> 
> Selon moi, Hidalgo c'est plutt la tendance centre mou d'un PS moribond, une sorte de clone de Franois Hollande


Je classe Hidalgo au mme niveau que Jadot, donc electorat completement poreux et transmissible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hidalgo  gauche par rapport  Jadot ?
> Selon quels critres ?
> 
> Selon moi, Hidalgo c'est plutt la tendance centre mou d'un PS moribond, une sorte de clone de Franois Hollande


Hidalgo fait partie des gens du PS qui ont abandonn (sans le dire) Hamon pour Macron en 2017. Elle n'a aucune valeur socialiste. Ce PS (celui de Hollande et donc Hidalgo) n'est plus le Parti Socialiste, mais le Parti Socital.

----------


## Franois M.

> Hidalgo fait partie des gens du PS qui ont abandonn (sans le dire) Hamon pour Macron en 2017. Elle n'a aucune valeur socialiste. Ce PS (celui de Hollande et donc Hidalgo) n'est plus le Parti Socialiste, mais le Parti Socital.


Ridicule. 
Hamon avec son programme extrmiste avait abandonn la social-dmocratie pour lextrme gauche.
Par certains cot, son programme tait encore plus nausabond que celui de Mlenchon 2017 (qui, en 2017, essayait encore de laisser croire qu'il tait rpublicain - la crdulit, idiosyncratique aux lecteurs de gauche, aidant, il est vrai) pour se rapprocher de celui de Mlenchon 2022.

----------


## Ryu2000

PRSIDENTIELLE: TAUBIRA APPELLE  VOTER MLENCHON POUR "BARRER LA ROUTE"  L'EXTRME DROITE



> https://twitter.com/ChTaubira/status...63246963019777
> Lextrme-droite au pouvoir parut longtemps une ide dlirante. Il y a cinq ans, cette hypothse semblait encore extravagante, tout en appelant la vigilance. La perspective devient plausible  lchance de cette lection prsidentielle.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChTaubira/status...63248384892930
> Ce scnario lectoral tait prvisible ces derniers mois. Toute la gauche le savait. Un ncessaire rassemblement exigeait des efforts pour que la gauche et lcologie ne soient pas limines au premier tour.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChTaubira/status...63249852948483
> Laccession de lextrme-droite au pouvoir est un risque auquel nous ne pouvons nous rsoudre. Ds le premier tour je choisis de lui barrer la route.
> Le candidat de gauche en situation de le faire est aujourdhui @JLMelenchon. Dimanche, il aura mon vote.


Elle aimerait bien viter un second tour Macron vs Lepen.

----------


## Franois M.

Une bonne analyse du candidat stalinien : 
https://fr.irefeurope.org/publicatio...la-democratie/

----------


## Franois M.

> Elle aimerait bien viter un second tour Macron vs Lepen.


Je la comprends; moi aussi, je prfrerais Pcresse vs Zemmour, mais a ne change rien.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu parlais de repoussoir dans le poste prcdent. Pour ma part, le PS et EELV sont de vrais repoussoirs. 
> 
> En imaginant un second tour Macron / Hidalgo ou Jadot, c'est abstention pour moi. Et je ne serai pas le seul je pense.


Pour moi ce serait Hidalgo ou Jadot sans hsiter. Leur programme est moins antisocial que celui de Macron, et ce sont des personnalit moins mprisantes et arrogantes que Macron. Par ailleurs ont a dj vu Macron  l'oeuvre durant cinq ans, a suffit.

Donc dans ce cas de figure je n'irais pas voter avec enthousiasme, je ne m'attendrais pas  des miracles, mais je pense que l'un comme l'autre ne pourraient pas faire pire que Macron. Il faut dgager ce psychopathe de toute urgence.

----------


## Franois M.

Finalement, pour qui voter demain ?

Le risque davoir Mlenchon au second tour est il tel qu'il faille voter MLP pour faire barrage  JLM ?

J'avoue ne pas trop savoir. Mon choix primaire serait Eric Zemmour, sachant qu'il ne gagnera pas, mais voter EZ au risque de retrouver la gauche la plus nausabonde au second tour ? Mon choix secondaire, Pcresse, pose le mme problme.

Dilemme ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Petite analyze a chaud des rsultats.

Nous avons donc dans les partis de gauche : 
Mlenchon a 22%
Jadot a 4.7%
Roussel a 2.3%
hidalgo a 2%

J'entends beaucoup raler sur le pauvre Fabien Roussel qui aurait empch Mlenchon d'tre au second tour.
C'est surement vrai.

Mais l'objectif tant de gagner l'lection, on voit bien que dans cette configuration, JLM ne pouvait recevoir au second tour que 31% de voix de "gauche" au maximum.
Plus vraisemblablement, 27% puisque Macron aurait siphon la moiti des voix de Jadot et Hidalgo au moins.(de part son positionnement anti europe et pro Russe)

Pour gagner, il lui fallait donc bnficier d'un trs fort vote anti Macron et rcuprer les voix de MLP... ce qui n'est pas gagn et souvent synonyme de compromissions.

Bref, Roussel n'y est pour rien. 

Le positionnement de la gauche en gnral et de son picentre a cette lection bien trop "a gauche" est la seule raison du manque de voix de JLM. Celui qui a siphonn les lecteurs qui lui manquait... c'est Macron.

----------


## Franois M.

> Mais l'objectif tant de gagner l'lection, on voit bien que dans cette configuration, JLM ne pouvait recevoir au second tour que 31% de voix de "gauche" au maximum.


Pour  tre objectif, il faut reconnaitre que dans la config d'un second tour hypothtique (horresco referens ....)  EM vs JLM, ce dernier aurait sans doute bnfici d'une abstention d'une partie de l'lectorat du RN; mais ca ne changerait pas le rsultat final. EM bnficierait de llectorat de VP, d'une bonne part des voies de Zemmour et de la moiti ( la louche) des voies de MLP. (ce qui nous fait justement retomber sur les sondages qui ont test cette config : entre 62/38 et 60/40).

----------


## Ryu2000

> JLM ne pouvait recevoir au second tour que 31% de voix de "gauche" au maximum.


Au second tour on vote contre, on ne vote pas pour.
Il est possible qu'il y ait plus d'lecteurs qui dtestent Macron que d'lecteurs qui dtestent Mlenchon.

Et a aurait pu finir en RN vs LFI.

----------


## Gunny

> Petite analyze a chaud des rsultats.
> 
> Nous avons donc dans les partis de gauche : 
> Mlenchon a 22%
> Jadot a 4.7%
> Roussel a 2.3%
> hidalgo a 2%
> 
> J'entends beaucoup raler sur le pauvre Fabien Roussel qui aurait empch Mlenchon d'tre au second tour.
> ...


Il est clair que Mlenchon n'avait aucune chance de remporter le second tour, s'il y tait all. Remporter le second tour pour "la gauche" tait dans le domaine du possible si on avait eu une gauche unie et un autre candidat (mme avec verbatim le mme programme  mon avis), mais visiblement les querelles de chapelles sont plus importantes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si on avait eu une gauche unie


a n'arrivera jamais. ( part en cas de second tour RN vs LFI  la limite  ::P: )

Il n'y a pas d'union des partis de droite pourquoi il devrait y avoir une union des partis de gauche ?
En principe LR, LREM, Reconqute, RN, DLF, Rsistons, ne sont pas pote alors qu'ils sont tous catalogu  droite.

===
Je n'aime pas le PS et EELV (ils sont trop proche d'LREM).
a fait plaisir de voir ces partis  2 doigts de la faillite.

Ces grandes villes votent PS et colo, mais elles ont prfr Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Nantes, aux mains du PS, place galement Jean-Luc Mlenchon en tte, avec 32,9 % contre 29,8 % pour Emmanuel Macron. Yannick Jadot obtient 10 % et Anne Hidalgo 2 %.
> 
> Montpellier, dirige par le PS, a galement choisi Jean-Luc Mlenchon, et de loin. 40,7 % lui sont crdits, contre 22,45 % pour Emmanuel Macron. La candidate du PS na que 2,3 %.
> 
> Grenoble, qui a lu lcologiste Eric Piolle, a plbiscit le candidat LFI en lui offrant 38,9 % des voix, contre 25,3 % pour Emmanuel Macron. Le candidat EELV obtient quant  lui moins de 9 %.
> 
>  Strasbourg, ville cologiste, Jean-Luc Mlenchon est aussi premier, avec 35,5 %. Emmanuel Macron a 30,2 %. Le candidat EELV a quant  lui 6,4 %.


"On sest fait siphonner par Meluch" : chez Jadot, le "vote utile LFI" ne passe pas



> Avec moins de 5 % des suffrages au premier tour de la prsidentielle, la candidature cologiste porte par Yannick Jadot (EELV) pour les lections prsidentielles fait un score plus faible que celui promis par les derniers sondages. La faute, glisse-t-on dans les rangs des militants,  lappel au vote utile lanc par le candidat de La France Insoumise (LFI) Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


La droute historique dAnne Hidalgo, avec moins de 2 %, hypothque lavenir du Parti socialiste



> La candidate a obtenu 1,74 %, le plus bas score jamais atteint par un ou une socialiste dans llection. Le Parti socialiste, divis dans la dfaite, se trouve en position difficile pour les lgislatives de juin.


Pourquoi s'allier avec le PS il ne reprsente plus rien  ::P: 
Aprs la droute du PS, des lus et Olivier Faure appellent  sunir  gauche pour les lgislatives



> Cest le pire chec de lhistoire du Parti socialiste, la candidate Anne Hidalgo recueillant moins de 2 % des voix au cours du premier tour de la prsidentielle. Reconnaissant une  dfaite historique , le premier secrtaire du parti Olivier Faure appelle au rassemblement en vue des lgislatives.


Les tensions entre d'un ct le PS et EELV et de l'autre LFI devraient augmenter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sgolne Royal critique le fait que les partis de gauche n'ont pas aid LFI :
Royal cite Mitterrand pour dnoncer les "nains" qui ont limin Mlenchon



> Jean Luc Mlenchon a fait honneur  la belle politique par sa campagne et son discours. Jadot, Roussel, Hidalgo, en dessous des 5% appellent au barrage  MLP? Ils pouvaient le faire par lunion en se retirant, a regrett Sgolne Royal sur Twitter, avant denfoncer le clou: Honte  eux,  leur go. Des nains aurait dit Franois Mitterrand.
> (...)
> Cette situation pouvait parfaitement tre vite, puisque quand *on voit les partenaires de la gauche, les cologistes, le parti communiste et le parti socialiste qui font tous moins de 5%*, lorsquon additionne leurs voix, a fait 9%, cest--dire que si le vote utile et si ces candidats staient retirs comme ils auraient d le faire pour rpondre  laspiration,  lunit de llectorat de gauche, Jean-Luc Mlenchon serait au second tour et a serait bon pour la France, a dvelopp lors de la soire lectorale sur TF1 la candidate socialiste  la prsidentielle de 2007.


La moue de Rousseau lors du discours de Jadot vaut le dtour(nement)



> 


Le PS et EELV n'ont pas fait 5%.
Rsultats prsidentielle 2022 : on vous explique les rgles de remboursement des frais de campagne qui inquitent les candidats sous la barre des 5%



> Les candidats qui n'ont pas russi  atteindre le seuil des 5% au premier tour peuvent galement prtendre  une aide financire, mais nettement moins importante. La rgle est simple : les montants rembourss se font cette fois-ci  hauteur de 4,75 % du plafond des dpenses du premier tour, soit l'quivalent de 800 000 euros. Autant dire pas grand-chose au regard des millions dpenss dans cette campagne, comme chez EELV. Selon les informations de France Tlvisions, *le parti a emprunt plus de 7 millions d'euros.* S'il peut financer une partie, il "a 5 semaines pour trouver 2 millions d'euros", glisse Julien Bayou.
> 
> Sur Twitter, le secrtaire national d'EELV se fait plus prcis : "*Si chaque lecteur de Yannick Jadot donne 3 euros, nous aurons rembours la campagne et pourrons poursuivre le combat de l'cologie.*" Le "Jadothon" est lanc,  l'image du "Sarkothon" initi en 2012 aprs l'invalidation des comptes de campagne de l'ancien prsident Nicolas Sarkozy.


Si seulement EELV pouvait faire faillite  ::heart:: 
Un parti pro UE en moins, a ferait pas de mal.

=====
Edit :
Mme LR est dans la merde financirement :
Pcresse appelle les Franais  une "aide, d'urgence, pour boucler le financement" de sa campagne



> Valrie Pcresse a lanc lundi un appel  "une aide, d'urgence", des Franais pour "boucler le financement" de sa campagne, faisant tat d'une "situation critique" de LR qui ne sera pas rembours de "7 millions d'euros" de frais.
> 
> "Les Rpublicains ne peuvent faire face  ces dpenses", a ajout depuis le sige du parti la candidate LR, qui sort du premier tour sous le seuil des 5% dclenchant un remboursement par l'Etat des frais de campagne.
> 
> Elle a aussi dclar tre "endette personnellement  hauteur de 5 millions d'euros".
> 
> C'est pourquoi "j'ai besoin de votre aide, d'urgence, d'ici le 15 mai, pour boucler le financement de cette campagne prsidentielle (...) Il en va de la survie des Rpublicains, et au-del de la survie de la droite rpublicaine", a-t-elle lanc devant la presse.


Si seulement le PS, LR ou EELV pouvait mourir  ::heart::  :8-):

----------


## BenoitM

> Si seulement le PS, LR ou EELV pouvait mourir


Cool Macron pourra enfin faire 45%  au premier tour  ::):

----------


## BenoitM

J'ai bien aim ce tweet :

https://twitter.com/JoshKB/status/1513436529082998785  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ne pas s'inquiter pour Pecresse, LR va organiser une "cagnotte" et ce sera dductible des impts. En gros, elle va se faire rembourser sa campagne par l'tat. Ils ont dj fait a avec Sarkozy, il me semble pour je ne sais quelle magouille de l'UMP.

Et, soyez certains que le PS et EELV ne seront pas en reste.  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si seulement le PS, LR ou EELV pouvait mourir


Et bien ca ne serait pas bon signe.

Parce que ca veut dire qu'une partie plus grande des lecteurs se retrouveraient priv de parti. Et un candidat qui doit trouver de l'argent fait forcement des concessions a quelqu'un qui lui en donne / prete.

Aprs, je suis peu inquiet pour le PS qui a une assise forte.
Idem pour LR


Aprs, n'oublions surtout pas que s'il l'emporte, Macron fait son dernier mandat. Ca veut dire que dans 2 ou 3 ans max, il va voir sa majorit s'tioller.
LFI n'aura plus son candidat Mlenchon non plus. Sauront ils s'en relever ?

Bref, dans 5 ans, le positif c'est qu'on aura 2 nuisibles en moins...

----------


## Gunny

> Et bien ca ne serait pas bon signe.
> 
> Parce que ca veut dire qu'une partie plus grande des lecteurs se retrouveraient priv de parti. Et un candidat qui doit trouver de l'argent fait forcement des concessions a quelqu'un qui lui en donne / prete.
> 
> Aprs, je suis peu inquiet pour le PS qui a une assise forte.
> Idem pour LR
> 
> 
> Aprs, n'oublions surtout pas que s'il l'emporte, Macron fait son dernier mandat. Ca veut dire que dans 2 ou 3 ans max, il va voir sa majorit s'tioller.
> ...


Honntement avec l'effondrement des 2 gros partis classiques, la scne est prpare sinon pour une nouvelle Rpublique, au moins une rforme pour rendre le parlement plus proportionnel et rduire les pouvoirs du Prsident. Et encore plus sur LREM se prend une branle aux lgislatives. Cela bnficierait  tous les partis. J'espre franchement que les politiques saisiront l'occasion.

----------


## Franois M.

> Honntement avec l'effondrement des 2 gros partis classiques, la scne est prpare sinon pour une nouvelle Rpublique, au moins une rforme pour rendre le parlement plus proportionnel et rduire les pouvoirs du Prsident. Et encore plus sur LREM se prend une branle aux lgislatives. Cela bnficierait  tous les partis. J'espre franchement que les politiques saisiront l'occasion.


Sauf que pour cela il faut une modification constitutionnelle, donc obligatoirement une similarit de point de vue a minima entre Snat et AN, et cela quel que soit le ou les partis qui sortiront vainqueurs des lgislatives.

cf. article 89 de la constitution:  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Articl...fran%C3%A7aise

Bref, la constitution de la Vme est assez protge contre les aventurismes  (mais pas totalement; exemple "Trait de Lisbonne")  ; il faut de facto un accord entre l'excutif, le lgislatif et, de facto, entre la majorit et une partie de l'opposition; ce n'est pas une opinion, c'est un fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et un candidat qui doit trouver de l'argent fait forcement des concessions a quelqu'un qui lui en donne / prete.


Sinon il peut faire une campagne plus conomique
Est-ce que Jean Lassalle a dpens des millions ? Il a fait mieux qu'Anne Hidalgo, alors que le PS est un gros parti.
Il doit y avoir moyen d'tre prsent sur internet et dans les mdias mainstream sans dpenser des centaines de milliers d'euro.




> Aprs, je suis peu inquiet pour le PS qui a une assise forte.
> Idem pour LR


J'espre que le dclin du PS et de LR n'aura pas lieu qu'aux lections prsidentielles.
Le PS, LR, LREM c'est la mme merde. Ce sont eux les responsables de la situation actuelle, ce sont eux qui sont au pouvoir.




> LFI n'aura plus son candidat Mlenchon non plus. Sauront ils s'en relever ?


a ferait du bien  LFI de changer de candidat. Mais si a se trouve Mlenchon sera encore le candidat d'LFI en 2027  ::(: 
Mlenchon fait peur  plein de gens, c'est quand mme un franc maon hystrique. Avec ces histoires de rpubliques et autres conneries du genre

Alors qu'il y a des gens comme Franois Ruffin, Clmence Guett, Adrien Quatennens et probablement plein d'autres qui prsentent beaucoup mieux.
Mlenchon n'a pas de charisme, il a un accent de merde, il a un visage qui n'inspire pas confiance.




> Aprs, n'oublions surtout pas que s'il l'emporte, Macron fait son dernier mandat.


Le pire scnario : une autre connasse de chez LREM se fait rlire en 2027 (genre Edouard Philippe ou une autre saloperie du genre)

Dj il faut que la France survive  5 ans d'LREM de plus et ce n'est pas gagn
LREM a fait normment de dgt en 5 ans, et l ils vont encore acclrer le processus de destruction de la France.

====
Pour revenir  la gauche (il n'y a rien de gauche chez LREM) :
Adrien Quatennens :  Les voix de Fabien Roussel ont manqu incontestablement   Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Si Jean-Luc Mlenchon termine troisime avec 21,95 % des voix et rate de peu le second tour, le dput de La France insoumise Adrien Quatennens croit savoir qui est le fautif. Le candidat communiste a une grande part de responsabilit dans cet chec, selon le dput LFI. *Contrairement  2012 et 2017, o le Parti communiste stait rang derrire la candidature de M. Mlenchon, Fabien Roussel a dcid de faire cavalier seul pour 2022.* Rsultat ? Celui-ci a finalement runi 2,31 % des votes.


C'est marrant de se dire qu'en 2022 une alliance LFI+PCF serait probablement arriv au second tour. (22 + 2,3 = 24,3)
Alors qu'une alliance PS + EELV a aurait fait : 4,6 + 1,8 = 6,4.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf que pour cela il faut une modification constitutionnelle, donc obligatoirement une similarit de point de vue a minima entre Snat et AN, et cela quel que soit le ou les partis qui sortiront vainqueurs des lgislatives.
> 
> cf. article 89 de la constitution:  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Articl...fran%C3%A7aise
> 
> Bref, la constitution de la Vme est assez protge contre les aventurismes  (mais pas totalement; exemple "Trait de Lisbonne")  ; il faut de facto un accord entre l'excutif, le lgislatif et, de facto, entre la majorit et une partie de l'opposition; ce n'est pas une opinion, c'est un fait.


Pas forcment. Un rfrendum peut le faire. Mais, pour cela, il faut un prsident dmocratique et non pas un prsident de droite librale no-fasciste comme Macron

----------


## ONTAYG

> un prsident de droite librale no-fasciste comme Macron


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Franois M.

> Pas forcment. Un rfrendum peut le faire.


Tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi.

L'approbation de la loi constitutionnelle peut se faire par rfrendum ou par le congrs (au choix du prsident), mais a ne change rien au fait que la loi constitutionnelle elle mme doit tre vote AVANT en termes identiques par les deux assembles.

Le seul rfrendum que peut convoquer un PR sans approbation lgislative et sans contre-seing du PM (important en cas de cohabitation) est un rfrendum sur lorganisation des pouvoirs publics (article 11). Un tel rfrendum ne peut tre constituant.

https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....-ve-republique

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi.
> 
> L'approbation de la loi constitutionnelle peut se faire par rfrendum ou par le congrs (au choix du prsident), mais a ne change rien au fait que la loi constitutionnelle elle mme doit tre vote AVANT en termes identiques par les deux assembles.
> 
> Le seul rfrendum que peut convoquer un PR sans approbation lgislative et sans contre-seing du PM (important en cas de cohabitation) est un rfrendum sur lorganisation des pouvoirs publics (article 19). Un tel rfrendum ne peut tre constituant.
> 
> https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....-ve-republique


Il y a eu au moins un prcdent. En 1962, le mode de scrutin au suffrage universel du prsident de la rpublique a t vot par rfrendum sans pass par les 2 assembles (Art. 11 de la constitution). 
Donc, c'est tout  fait possible.

https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....titutionnelles
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/loda/...I000019241004/

----------


## Franois M.

> Il y a eu au moins un prcdent. En 1962, le mode de scrutin au suffrage universel du prsident de la rpublique a t vot par rfrendum sans pass par les 2 assembles (Art. 11 de la constitution). 
> Donc, c'est tout  fait possible.


Plus vraiment,en tous cas, il est gnralement estim que ce n'est pas le cas; mme si les analyses sont partages, le consensus global est plutt vers le non.

https://cours-de-droit.net/les-modes...89-a127025218/
https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....0questions.pdf
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Articl...fran%C3%A7aise

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est le bordel chez EELV :
LA CONSEILLRE COLOGISTE DE PARIS ALICE COFFIN ANNONCE QU'ELLE A VOT POUR JEAN-LUC MLENCHON



> "En revanche,  l'approche du mois de mars on soutient, on se met derrire la personne en tte. Il se trouve que c'tait Jean-Luc Mlenchon", a poursuivi la militante, jugeant que "la donne aurait t massivement diffrente si Sandrine Rousseau avait t dsigne. Cela aurait t beaucoup plus simple de faire des alliances", avance-t-elle.
> 
> Sur notre antenne, Alice Coffin ne mche pas ses mots  l'gard de son propre parti: "il y a eu une campagne mdiocre et un choix mdiocre de la part du parti", qui n'a pas su l'emporter et empcher l'extrme droite d'arriver au second tour.
> 
> "Je crois que c'tait crit ds le soir des rsultats de la primaire cologiste. Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir suppli l'ensemble des cadres du parti cologiste de rflchir avant de donner des consignes vote qui allaient dans le sens de Yannick Jadot", a estim Alice Coffin. "Tout le monde tait persuad que si c'tait Sandrine Rousseau cela allait compltement se planter [...] c'tait videmment une analyse compltement erronne", a-t-elle ajout.
> *voquant un "plantage absolument complet" de son candidat et de la direction de son parti, Alice Coffin s'est enfin dite "dsole pour les militants et militantes qui ont tout donn".*
> 
> "C'est absolument inadmissible ce qui s'est pass, on est nombreux et nombreuses  tre extrmement en colre", a assur la conseillre municipale, dnonant enfin "l'indcence" d'EELV de lancer un appel aux dons pour rembourser la campagne de Yannick Jadot.


Alice Coffin sur le score de Yannick Jadot: "Il y a eu une campagne mdiocre et un choix mdiocre de la part du parti"
Dj  l'intrieur du PS ou d'EELV il y a normment de divisons, donc il y a peu de chances de voir des alliances entre diffrents partis.

Le PCF est trs critiqu, parce qu'il parle d'alliance pour les lgislatives alors qu'ils n'ont pas fait d'alliance pour la prsidentielle.
Prsidentielle 2022 : "Je souhaite que nous soyons au moins capables de nous rassembler aux lgislatives", dclare le directeur de campagne de Fabien Roussel



> Des Insoumis reprochent au candidat communiste d'avoir rassembl des voix qui ont manqu  Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour se qualifier pour le second tour. Ian Brossat rejette ces accusations et veut travailler avec les formations de gauche pour les lgislatives.


Prsidentielle 2022. La fdration du Parti Communiste du Nord attaque, des tags anti-Roussel sur les murs de Lille

===============
Edit :
En fait ce sera la dernire prsidentielle de Mlenchon !
Jean-Luc Mlenchon limin, quel avenir pour le candidat insoumis?



> *Jean-Luc Mlenchon a dit qu'il s'agissait de sa dernire prsidentielle*. Mathilde Panot, Adrien Quatennens et d'autres se prparent  prendre la suite.


Si a se trouve le parti va devenir encore plus fort quand il sera parti !

----------


## pmithrandir

Donc une conseillre obscure EELV n'a pas vot pour son candidat, et soutient que Rousseau aurait t mieux.
Moi je pense que Rousseau aurait fait 1 a 2% vu son caractre dtestable.


Et suite aux dclarations stupides des cadres de LFI reportant sur le PC la difficult d'arriver au second tour, des militants encore plus stupides s'en prennent  leur permanence.
Et bien, LFI brille par son intelligence et son sens de la politique.

Si on a perdu, c'est de la faute des autres. Pas : 
 - de notre candidat clivant
 - de notre programme international a rebours de toutes nos valeurs
 - de notre rejet de lEurope
 - de notre amour des dictatures
 - de notre rejet multiple de toute proposition d'alliance avec les autres partis (plusieurs discussions, primaire populaire, etc...)
 - d'un ancrage trop a gauche qui ne visait pas un socle lectoral assez large
 - ...

C'est tellement plus simple d'accuser les autres...

Et puis la division et le rejet, a a tellement bien march  la prsidentielle que a serait dommage de pas recommencer pour les lgislatives. Quand on a une stratgie on s'y tient.

La seule bonne nouvelle, c'est la retraite de Mlenchon. Jespre qu'il s'y tiendra.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas :


Ce qui est certains c'est qu'LFI a fait beaucoup mieux que les autres partis de gauche :
- LFI 22 %
- EELV 4,6 %
- PCF 2,3 %
- PS 1,8 %
- NPA 0,8 %
- LO 0,6 %

LFI fait presque 5 fois le score du deuxime parti de gauche  cette lection.
Il fait plus de 12 fois le score du PS.

Le PS et EELV sont beaucoup plus critiquable que LFI. Les Franais l'ont bien compris, on voit que le PS et EELV n'intressent peu de monde.
Le PCF a fait mieux que le PS, c'est gnial  ::mouarf:: 




> - de notre rejet multiple de toute proposition d'alliance avec les autres partis (plusieurs discussions, primaire populaire, etc...)


Est-ce que EELV, le PCF, le PS, NPA, LO ont fait des alliances entre eux ?
LFI tait en position de force, c'tait pas  eux de faire des efforts pour devenir compatible avec un autre parti de gauche.
Aujourd'hui LFI c'est le principal parti de gauche.




> - d'un ancrage trop a gauche qui ne visait pas un socle lectoral assez large


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec a.
Si un parti commence  faire des compromis a va devenir la mme merde que le PS, LR, LREM. Les gens en ont marre de a ! Le PS et LR n'ont mme pas fait 5%.




> Et puis la division et le rejet, a a tellement bien march  la prsidentielle que a serait dommage de pas recommencer pour les lgislatives.


Il y aura peut-tre des alliances PS/EELV  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

On peut en effet crer un parti pour dfendre des ides. On s'y tient, et on joue les lobbyiste jusqu ce qu'un parti de gouvernement reprenne certaines de ces ides. 
C'est un modle avec peu ou pas de compromis au sein du parti... mais une efficacit douteuse. On appelle dailleur souvent ca un cercle de rflexion.

Le but d'un parti de gouvernement n'est pas que 100% de ses ides soient mise en uvre, mais bien de pouvoir en mettre en uvre assez pour inflchir les choses.

Oui, on fait des compromis, mais on va dans une direction qui approche celle que l'on dsire.


Qui va mettre en uvre une politique de gauche pour les 5 annes  venir ? Qui va mettre en place une redistribution des richesses ?

Cette alliance large a gauche que tu penses impossible aurait trs bien pu se produire.
 - l'aspect europen pouvait tre ignor en restant sur un statut quo
 - l'aspect OTAN / alliance galement. 
 - mme les aspects nergies nuclaires / fossile / renouvelables auraient pu tre ngocis pour voluer du statut quo doucement dans une direction, sans rvolutionner la situation.

Et on se serait retrouv sur les fondamentaux totalement diffrent de ceux prns par Macron.


Pour mettre des ides en place, il faut conqurir le pouvoir. Et ca c'est pas une approche dogmatique qui te le permet.

Et au contraire, c'est bien au plus gros de venir sduire les petits. C'est toujours comme ca que ca se passe. Autrement, les petits usent de leur pouvoir de nuisance, et les gros n'ont pas le pouvoir.

Outre les 3 points prcdents, JLM aurait du proposer des postes prstigieux / ministere d'tat, etc... a Jadot, taubira roussel et hidalgo.
Bien sur, il aurait un peu lutt avec ces dissensions... mais une fois avec le pouvoir, on est plus dans la mme situation.


Et pour le PS / LR et EELV, etc... J'attends de voir... parce que pour l'instant : 
 - LREM n'a pas perc localement
 - LFI n'a pas ou peu d'lus locaux
 - Les deux partis perdent leur chef et vont donc tre dans une guerre de succession avant mme d'avoir batti des fondations solides.

Ca m'tonnerait que ca soit si simple pour eux aux prochaines lections.

A mon sens : 
Pecresse va assumer la dfaite seuleLe PS va changer de nom aprs un holdup des jeunesse socialistes, ou une rcupration par la vieille gardeEELV va continuer son bout de chemin en attendant les europennes ou d'autres chances ou ils ngocieront une alliance valable. (Si ils ne font pas parti de la majorit de Macron...)

Et ca recommencera.

----------


## Franois M.

> Qui va mettre en uvre une politique de gauche pour les 5 annes  venir ? Qui va mettre en place une redistribution des richesses ?


Macron comme il l'a fait pendant 5 ans et ce n'est hlas pas fini, quel que soit le rsultat du second tour. (ce qui est une des raisons pour laquelle je vais m'abstenir, mme si pas la seule ; une autre est que quel que soit l'urgence qu'il y a  combattre l'hydre progressiste et labomination immigrationniste, MLP ne sera pas  la hauteur de toute faon).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Donc une conseillre obscure EELV n'a pas vot pour son candidat, et soutient que Rousseau aurait t mieux.
> Moi je pense que Rousseau aurait fait 1 a 2% vu son caractre dtestable.


Si c'tait une histoire de caractre, Macron n'aurait fait qu'1 ou 2 pourcents lui aussi.




> Si on a perdu, c'est de la faute des autres. Pas :
> - de notre candidat clivant
> - de notre programme international a rebours de toutes nos valeurs
> - de notre rejet de lEurope
> - de notre amour des dictatures
> - de notre rejet multiple de toute proposition d'alliance avec les autres partis (plusieurs discussions, primaire populaire, etc...)
> - d'un ancrage trop a gauche qui ne visait pas un socle lectoral assez large
> - ...
> 
> C'est tellement plus simple d'accuser les autres...


On peut aussi accuser les sondages qui mettaient Mlenchon aux alentours de 16%, ce qui n'a pas encourag Roussel  se dsister puisqu'il pensait que Mlenchon n'avait aucune chance. Cela n'a pas encourag non plus certains abstentionnistes  se dplacer pour une cause qu'ils croyaient perdue d'avance. 

Un exemple de plus de la nuisance des media et de leurs sondages pourris.




> Cette alliance large a gauche que tu penses impossible aurait trs bien pu se produire.
>  - l'aspect europen pouvait tre ignor en restant sur un statut quo
>  - l'aspect OTAN / alliance galement. 
>  - mme les aspects nergies nuclaires / fossile / renouvelables auraient pu tre ngocis pour voluer du statut quo doucement dans une direction, sans rvolutionner la situation.
> 
> Et on se serait retrouv sur les fondamentaux totalement diffrent de ceux prns par Macron.


Sauf que l'on ne peut pas se dire de gauche sans critiquer le principe de fonctionnement actuel de l'Europe. Je rappelle qu'il y avait un gros merdier social dans de nombreux pays europens juste avant la crise du covid. C'est ce qui a fait perdre le parti de Merckel, et que Macron s'il gagne, aura une marge bien moins importante qu'il y a cinq ans. 

Or Macron applique  la lettre le programme nolibral anti social dfini dans le trait de Lisbonne, avec la casse des services publics, hpitaux y compris, pour toujours plus de place aux lobbies du priv et des rformes successives du code du travail et de l'assurance chmage pour toujours plus de prcarit. 

Le status quo dont tu parles est donc une rgression sociale continue d'ubrisation de la socit. Comment peux-tu te dfinir de gauche si tu cautionnes ce projet ? Cela n'a pas de sens.

Et pour l'Otan, Mlenchon parlait de non alignement, c'est  dire ne pas suivre aveuglment les dcisions amricaines. C'est ce que Chirac a fait en refusant de participer  la guerre contre l'Irak et tout le monde l'a flicit. En quoi c'est un problme ?

En fait tu nous parle de la gauche caviar, qui peut faire quelques avances sur le plan socital mais qui cautionne, comme Hollande, les reculs sociaux et le mpris du peuple. Hidalgo, plus encore que Hamon qui avait quelques propositions rellement de gauche, a hrit de cette image d'irresponsable et a obtenu 2%. C'est avec a que tu comptes rassembler la gauche ?

Globalement tu reprends souvent et  peu de chose prs, le discours standard du 20H, or c'est prcisment l'heure de la dsinformation. Pas tonnant que tu souhaites une gauche dsincarne qui au final ne devrait rien changer, ou  la marge. Ce n'est pas de la sagesse, c'est de l'aveuglement, aveuglement qui prcisment participe  la monte de l'extrme droite qui se prsente aujourd'hui au second tour comme la seule alternative de changement.

Voil le rsultat du status quo dont tu parles, c'tait aussi la configuration pour le second tour souhaite par Macron et les mdia.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si c'tait une histoire de caractre, Macron n'aurait fait qu'1 ou 2 pourcents lui aussi.
> 
> 
> On peut aussi accuser les sondages qui mettaient Mlenchon aux alentours de 16%, ce qui n'a pas encourag Roussel  se dsister puisqu'il pensait que Mlenchon n'avait aucune chance. Cela n'a pas encourag non plus certains abstentionnistes  se dplacer pour une cause qu'ils croyaient perdue d'avance. 
> 
> Un exemple de plus de la nuisance des media et de leurs sondages pourris.
> 
> 
> Sauf que l'on ne peut pas se dire de gauche sans critiquer le principe de fonctionnement actuel de l'Europe. Je rappelle qu'il y avait un gros merdier social dans de nombreux pays europens juste avant la crise du covid. C'est ce qui a fait perdre le parti de Merckel, et que Macron s'il gagne, aura une marge bien moins importante qu'il y a cinq ans. 
> ...


 ::bravo::

----------


## pmithrandir

> On peut aussi accuser les sondages qui mettaient Mlenchon aux alentours de 16%, ce qui n'a pas encourag Roussel  se dsister puisqu'il pensait que Mlenchon n'avait aucune chance. Cela n'a pas encourag non plus certains abstentionnistes  se dplacer pour une cause qu'ils croyaient perdue d'avance. 
> 
> Un exemple de plus de la nuisance des media et de leurs sondages pourris.


On peut trouver toutes les bonnes excuses, mais la ralit, cest que ce que mlenchon appelle du ralliement, ca ressemble plus a "incline toi" qu' "allons y ensemble".


Pas UNE fois dans la campagne JLM n'a fait un geste public envers les autres candidats de gauche ou leur lectorat. JAMAIS il n'a inflchi son programme pour sduire et rassembler.


Tu vois Macron ou Le Pen parl de leur programme au premier tour... pas du tout.

Et pourtant, l'un d'eux va tre lu. 




> Sauf que l'on ne peut pas se dire de gauche sans critiquer le principe de fonctionnement actuel de l'Europe. Je rappelle qu'il y avait un gros merdier social dans de nombreux pays europens juste avant la crise du covid. C'est ce qui a fait perdre le parti de Merckel, et que Macron s'il gagne, aura une marge bien moins importante qu'il y a cinq ans. 
> 
> Or Macron applique  la lettre le programme nolibral anti social dfini dans le trait de Lisbonne, avec la casse des services publics, hpitaux y compris, pour toujours plus de place aux lobbies du priv et des rformes successives du code du travail et de l'assurance chmage pour toujours plus de prcarit. 
> 
> Le status quo dont tu parles est donc une rgression sociale continue d'ubrisation de la socit. Comment peux-tu te dfinir de gauche si tu cautionnes ce projet ? Cela n'a pas de sens.


On croirait du Ryu dans le texte.

A la fois tu souligne la monte des problmatiques sociales dans les pays, et tu ignore totalement que forcement ca inflchira la politique de l'UE.

Tu restes sur le dogme  d'une Europe intangible, librale... en faisant fi de tous les progrs rcent et en occultant volontairement que l'Europe a servi de bouc missaire bien pratique a tous nos gouvernements depuis 20 ans.

Aujourd'hui, qui te permet d'avoir des produits a peu pres propre dans ton assiette ? La France qui r-autorise les engrais interdits en utilisant les conditions exceptionnelle, ou l'Europe qui les interdit partout.
Qui te fournit une garantie de 2 ans sur tous tes produits
Qui met en place des systmes pour mieux recycler, encourager la dure de vie des produits
Qui travaille  mettre en place des salaires et des acquis sociaux commun chez tous nos partenaires
Qui limine progressivement les mcanismes d'vasion fiscale et s'attaque aux GAFA de front
Qui est en train de promouvoir des niveaux de taxations similaires chez tous les pays d'Europe
Qui fait en sorte que les lgislations soient uniforme dans toutes l'Europe pour garantir toute une srie de droit  tous les citoyens
...

La sant, domaine que tu cites ne fait mme pas parti du domaine d'application de l'Europe, cest une exemption au droit europen crite noir sur blanc.
Mais qui alors dcide de ne pas investir dans des services publics comme des hpitaux en privilgiant des partenariat avec le priv. Mme question sur les maison de retraite.

Pourquoi dans les Landes n'y a t'il pas de maison de retraite priv... si l'Europe nous oblige a mettre ce genre de service en place... peut tre parce que finalement ces dcisions sont prises localement. Par des politiciens locaux, nationaux qui aident ainsi leurs amis  monter des systmes financiers qui les engraissent tous.

L'Europe n'est pas parfaite, mais elle est compos de 3 institutions majeures.
Le parlement qui n'a que peu de pouvoir
Le conseil de l'Europe ou nous avons une voix prpondrante
la commission qui ne peut rien faire sans ces 2 organes et qui n'a aucun pouvoir excutif ou lgislatif.




> Et pour l'Otan, Mlenchon parlait de non alignement, c'est  dire ne pas suivre aveuglment les dcisions amricaines. C'est ce que Chirac a fait en refusant de participer  la guerre contre l'Irak et tout le monde l'a flicit. En quoi c'est un problme ?


JLM ne parlait pas juste de non alignement.
Il parlait de quitter l'OTAN, donc de ne plus participer aux clauses de dfense commune associes  ces clauses.

Et comme tu cites l'Irak, on voit bien que faire partie de l'OTAN ne nous oblige en rien  aller attaquer. Comme les USA ne sont pas all au Mali.
L'objectif tait surtout de s'autoriser un rapprochement plus simplifi avec le bloc oppos, dit bloc des rgimes autoritaires que sont la chine et la Russie. 2 pays qui honnissent l'OTAN qui est la force arme des pays "dmocratiques".




> En fait tu nous parle de la gauche caviar, qui peut faire quelques avances sur le plan socital mais qui cautionne, comme Hollande, les reculs sociaux et le mpris du peuple. Hidalgo, plus encore que Hamon qui avait quelques proposition rellement de gauche, a hrit de cette image d'irresponsable et a obtenu 2%. C'est avec a que tu comptes rassembler la gauche ?


J'aurai prfr que l'on en soit  faire des compromis avec la gauche caviar, plutt que de laisser la droite et le centre diriger le jeu politique totalement. 

mais tu peux prfr vivre 5 ans de plus dans un gouvernement pleinement  droite. C'est ton droit.




> Globalement tu reprends souvent et  peu de chose prs, le discours standard du 20H, or c'est prcisment l'heure de la dsinformation. Pas tonnant que tu souhaites une gauche dsincarne qui au final ne devrait rien changer, ou  la marge. Ce n'est pas de la sagesse, c'est de l'aveuglement, aveuglement qui prcisment participe  la monte de l'extrme droite qui se prsente aujourd'hui au second tour comme la seule alternative de changement.
> 
> Voil le rsultat du status quo dont tu parles, c'tait aussi la configuration pour le second tour souhaite par Macron et les mdia.


Tu cites beaucoup le 20h, qu je regarde pas puisque je n'ai pas la TV. Et a cette heure la, j'ai bien autre chose  faire le soir... comme m'occuper de mes enfants.


Cela fait 5 ans que tous les lecteurs de gauche socitale, caviar, intellectuelle... crient leur rejet total de JLM.
Malgr cela, il est rest droit dans ses bottes, incapable de rassembler et de dessiner un chemin commun.

Cet homme n'est pas un leader, juste un chef de parti. Et parce qu'il n'avait pas cette fibre, il n'aura aucun pouvoir.

Il n'avait pas la possibilit d'tre prsident. a fait 2 fois qu'il essaye. Rassembler la gauche anti europenne, oui. Rassembler la gauche dans son ensemble, non.

Cela fait 5 ans qu'il aurait du propulser un poulain, le positionner auprs des autres formations, le rendre prsentable, dsirable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On peut trouver toutes les bonnes excuses, mais la ralit, cest que ce que mlenchon appelle du ralliement, ca ressemble plus a "incline toi" qu' "allons y ensemble".
> 
> 
> Pas UNE fois dans la campagne JLM n'a fait un geste public envers les autres candidats de gauche ou leur lectorat. JAMAIS il n'a inflchi son programme pour sduire et rassembler.


C'est vrai que c'est vachement diffrent des autres...





> Tu vois Macron ou Le Pen parl de leur programme au premier tour... pas du tout.
> 
> Et pourtant, l'un d'eux va tre lu.


Plus de la moiti des lecteurs de macron ont vot pour lui parce qu'il tait le prsident sortant. C'est sr que a aide.




> J'aurai prfr que l'on en soit  faire des compromis avec la gauche caviar, plutt que de laisser la droite et le centre diriger le jeu politique totalement. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> mais tu peux prfr vivre 5 ans de plus dans un gouvernement pleinement  droite. C'est ton droit.


Mais mon vieux, le fait mme que Mlenchon soit de gauche, et propose de mettre en place une 6e rpublique et de diminuer le pouvoir de l'excutif tout en augmentant celui des contrepouvoirs tait un repoussoir pour le PS et les Verts (qui eux sont de droite)... Tu t'attendais  quoi ?




> Cela fait 5 ans que tous les lecteurs de gauche socitale, caviar, intellectuelle... crient leur rejet total de JLM.
> Malgr cela, il est rest droit dans ses bottes, incapable de rassembler et de dessiner un chemin commun.


Qu'est ce que tu veux, certains ont des idaux.




> Cet homme n'est pas un leader, juste un chef de parti. Et parce qu'il n'avait pas cette fibre, il n'aura aucun pouvoir.


On est d'accord. Surtout s'il avait russi  mettre en place sa 5e rpublique en ce qui concerne son pouvoir  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est vrai que c'est vachement diffrent des autres...


Chez ceux qui russissent oui....
Regarde macron qui largi son programme a tout va.
Regarde Hollande qui parlait a toute la gauche, Sarko a toute la droite du centre au plus racistes
etc...
Une fois lu, ils ont progressivement resserr sur leurs convictions... et ils les ont mise en place.

Effectivement, on voit d'autres candidats comme EELV, LO, PT, etc... qui restent sur leur base lectorale, mais ils ne visent qu' peser un peu, pas  prendre le pouvoir.

Le FN en son temps avait la mme stratgie que JLM, et quand Marine a pris le pouvoir, elle a chang d'approche, et elle s'est pouss dans une qute du pouvoir. Son programme s'est largi, est devenu plus ingrable, mais tout le monde s'en fout et elle a 45% de chance d'tre lue depuis le dbut de la campagne.
la ou mlenchon tait a 2-3% avec sa stratgie du trou de souris.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l alliance pour les lgislatives... a commence pas bien.

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...80_823448.html

Rpartition selon rsultat de la prsidentiel avec effet vote utile, programme de l avenir en commun, exclusion du PS... 

On est toujours dans cette vassalisation agressive.

Comparez la avec l attitude de Macron qui tord ses idaux pour promettre d inclure des pans de programme de la gauche et de l cologie pour rassembler... On se demande vraiment pourquoi certains sont vous  perdre.

----------


## halaster08

> Comparez la avec l attitude de Macron qui tord ses idaux pour promettre d inclure des pans de programme de la gauche et de l cologie pour rassembler... On se demande vraiment pourquoi certains sont vous  perdre.


Macron ne tord rien du tout, il fait de vagues promesses qu'il sait trs bien qu'il ne tiendras pas, promesses qu'il avait dj faites il y a 5 ans, et on a vu le rsultat.




> Rpartition selon rsultat de la prsidentiel avec effet vote utile, programme de l avenir en commun, exclusion du PS...


Les autres auraient fait pareil si ils avaient dans sa position, d'ailleurs le PS la fait pendant des annes quand c'tait lui le parti majoritaire  gauche, faut pas s'tonner que les autres fassent pareil
De plus la gauche n'est pas second tour notamment a cause du maintien des candidats dont on savait trs bien qu'ils ne feraient mme pas 5%, c'est pas tonnant que la LFI n'ai pas envie de leur faire de cadeaux aprs a, ils ont voulu jouer le rapport de force  la prsidentielle, ils ont perdu et fait perdre toute la gauche, a eux d'assumer leurs choix.

----------


## pmithrandir

Lfi  perdu parce que les autres partis n ont vu aucun intrt  les rejoindre. Ni idologique ni autre.

C est  sa capacit  rassembler qu On reconnat un leader.

Et je suis triste de voir que les lgislatives se profile encore sur une bataille  gauche. Pour moi la responsabilit est clairement pour celui qui n est pas a mme de crer ce rassemblement ou tous ont l impression de gagner.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Lfi  perdu parce que les autres partis n ont vu aucun intrt  les rejoindre. Ni idologique ni autre.
> 
> C est  sa capacit  rassembler qu On reconnat un leader.


Tu continues  faire de l'anti Mlenchon primaire avec tes histoires de leader/rassemblement mais si tu regardais les rsultats tu t'apercevrais que Mlenchon a ncessairement su rassembler pour obtenir 22% au premier tour. Il y a forcment des votes verts, des votes communistes, et probablement une partie des votes socialistes qui sont alls chez LFI. Et pour cause le programme cologiste de LFI est trs compatible avec celui des verts, de mme que les exigences sociales des communistes et de LFI sont assez semblables.

Donc LFI a rassembl au niveau de l'lectorat.

Macron non plus n'a pas rassembl d'autres partis autour de lui au premier tour. Il a piqu les lecteurs de Pecresse mais LR ne s'est pas dsist en sa faveur.

Alors pourquoi reconnatrais-tu des capacits de leader pour Macron et pas pour Mlenchon puisqu'ils ont agi de la mme manire ? 

Ne serait-ce pas parce que tu entends toujours dire aux infos que LFI est un parti extrmiste ? Tu raisonnes avec les  priori fournis par la propagande officielle et donc forcment tu fais les mmes conclusions :  priori un extrmiste ne peut pas rassembler. Et voil pourquoi galement, la propagande dira toujours que LREM est un parti centriste, mme s'il ne l'est videmment pas, car cela suggre une capacit de compromis/rassemblement.

----------


## alexrtz

> Ne serait-ce pas parce que tu entends toujours dire aux infos que LFI est un parti extrmiste ? Tu raisonnes avec les  priori fournis par la propagande officielle


Il serait donc impossible d'arriver a la meme conclusion en ecoutant Melenchon et en se forgeant une opinion par rapport a la maniere dont il agit et a ce qu'il dit ?

(desole pour les accents)

----------


## virginieh

> De plus la gauche n'est pas second tour notamment a cause du maintien des candidats dont on savait trs bien qu'ils ne feraient mme pas 5%, c'est pas tonnant que la LFI n'ai pas envie de leur faire de cadeaux aprs a, ils ont voulu jouer le rapport de force  la prsidentielle, ils ont perdu et fait perdre toute la gauche, a eux d'assumer leurs choix.





> Tu continues  faire de l'anti Mlenchon primaire avec tes histoires de leader/rassemblement mais si tu regardais les rsultats tu t'apercevrais que Mlenchon a ncessairement su rassembler pour obtenir 22% au premier tour. Il y a forcment des votes verts, des votes communistes, et probablement une partie des votes socialistes qui sont alls chez LFI. Et pour cause le programme cologiste de LFI est trs compatible avec celui des verts, de mme que les exigences sociales des communistes et de LFI sont assez semblables.


La responsabilit tient plus au mode de scrutin uninominal  2 tours.
Il y a beaucoup de gens de gauche qui ont vot LFI plus pour essayer d'viter le second tour qu'on a actuellement, que par conviction pour le programme de Mlenchon et/ou sa personne.
C'est la premire fois que je votais "utile" au premier tour, et je l'ai fait  reculons.
Je tiens au fait qu'on puisse avoir plus que 2 ou 3 partis qui s'expriment pendant la prsidentielle, les petits partis sont assez musels comme a.
Permettre  un maximum de nuances de s'exprimer a pourrait tre un moyen de limiter les extrmes si on n'avait pas ce systme de vote pourri.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je viens de te donner un exemple concret

LFI impose son programme de manire indiscutable et refuse de discuter avec une partie non ngligeable de la gauche... celle la mme qui est forte au local.

Macron dit je ferai de l cologie  fond.

Y en a un qui veut sduire , l autre qui ne veut pas.

Regarde la dernier fois qu une gauche souhaitable  gagn aux slections en 1997.
Le programme incluait des verts, des communistes... ainsi que des morceaux de leur programme et des postes clefs.
C est pour moi la dernire fois que la gauche a gagn... a fait long non?

----------


## halaster08

> LFI impose son programme de manire indiscutable et refuse de discuter avec une partie non ngligeable de la gauche... celle la mme qui est forte au local.
> 
> Macron dit je ferai de l cologie  fond.
> 
> Y en a un qui veut sduire , l autre qui ne veut pas.


La LFI a un programme cohrent auquel elle tient, ils ne font pas de promesses de changement qu'ils ne comptent pas appliquer.
Moi je prfre nettement qu'on me dise le programme c'est a, et c'est ce qu'il y a de plus proche de tes revendications parmi ceux qui ont une de gagner, qu'un Macron qui te promets ce que tu veux entendre pour au final appliqu ce qu'il avait dcid depuis le dbut.
Pour moi la sduction ce n'est pas la tromperie ou le mensonge

----------


## pmithrandir

On verra donc qui sera lu... 
Ah bah non parce qu il est dj limin.


Le programme LFI rassemble au mieux 22% de la gauche... 24 si le PC s incline.
On ne construit pas une cohabitation avec si peu.

Pour attirer les vert il faudra
Un engagement fort vers l Europe
Un engagement pour l cologie qui semble facile a obtenir
Des siges...

Pour le PC a sera surtout des siges.

Pour le PS a sera aussi l Europe, des siges et forcment quelques concessions

C est bien qui donnerai  tous les partis de gauche l impression d tre respect, et donc de compter.
a satisfera aussi l envie d avoir la part du gteau en terme de pouvoir et d lus.

Et seulement  ces conditions tu cres une force de gauche qui rassemble 35  40% des voix, qui a une chance de l emporter et qui donc se remet  attirer tous les politiciens gauche compatible (comme Guigou par exemple) aujourd'hui suivant Macron. Les mme qui te donneront les 5  10% de plus te permettant d avoir le pouvoir.

Avoir 49% des voix a ne sert  rien. Pendant 5 ans tu ne peux rien dire... et la majorit gouverne.
Il faut gagner.

----------


## Gunny

Ce qui aurait pu rassembler la gauche pour la prsidentielle c'est pas un programme, ils ont tous le mme  95%, c'est la bonne personne. Quelqu'un qui sache parler, ngocier et faire des concessions en change de gains plus importants. La stratgie de Mlenchon a t de ne faire aucun effort  ce sujet.

----------


## pmithrandir

> La responsabilit tient plus au mode de scrutin uninominal  2 tours.
> Il y a beaucoup de gens de gauche qui ont vot LFI plus pour essayer d'viter le second tour qu'on a actuellement, que par conviction pour le programme de Mlenchon et/ou sa personne.
> C'est la premire fois que je votais "utile" au premier tour, et je l'ai fait  reculons.
> Je tiens au fait qu'on puisse avoir plus que 2 ou 3 partis qui s'expriment pendant la prsidentielle, les petits partis sont assez musels comme a.
> Permettre  un maximum de nuances de s'exprimer a pourrait tre un moyen de limiter les extrmes si on n'avait pas ce systme de vote pourri.


Pour ma part je trouverai beaucoup plus judicieux d avoir 3 tour.

On slectionne les candidats comme aujourd'hui, puis on garde tous ceux au dessus de 10% au second tour, et enfin un duel au 3me.

On favoriserait ainsi les alliances et les candidats rassembleurs les plus  mme de gouverner par la suite.

a permettrait de donner  tous les partis leur chance et leur exposition mdiatique sans prjuger des rsultats... Puis de slectionner sur des votes rels et non sur des sondages.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On favoriserait ainsi les alliances et les candidats rassembleurs les plus  mme de gouverner par la suite.


On favoriserait surtout l'abstention. On a dj assez de mal  faire bouger les gens pour 2 tours, alors 3... Il y a des modes de scrutins bien plus efficaces, certains simples d'utilisation et ne ncessitant pas de beaucoup modifier la logistique actuelle, d'autres bien plus reprsentatifs de la population mais demandant presque un manuel pour qu'on puisse voter.

Au passage, tu nous parles de candidats rassembleurs depuis plusieurs pages, mais cette anne, je n'en ai pas vu un seul. Les prsidentielles prcdentes non plus, d'ailleurs. Ca fait un moment qu'on a surtout un concours de teub entre gos dmesurs, en fait.

----------


## pmithrandir

Est ce que justement a ne baisserait pas un peu ce concour d ego?


La c est celui qui fait le plus de buzz, qui a la plus grande gueule qui remporte la mise.
On peut imaginer que si un pr tour existait les gens pourrait voter pour quelqu un sans voter directement utile


a serait aussi le glas des sondages tout puissant.

Quand  l abstention je doute que a soit de ma lassitude... du mode de scrutin mais plus le rejet des candidats restants.


Je trouve que LFI  eu ce bon rflexe de demander  sa base quoi voter. On voit alors que le vite blanc ou nul est le fruit d un choix.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ne serait-ce pas parce que tu entends toujours dire aux infos que LFI est un parti extrmiste ? Tu raisonnes avec les  priori fournis par la propagande officielle





> Il serait donc impossible d'arriver a la meme conclusion en ecoutant Melenchon et en se forgeant une opinion par rapport a la maniere dont il agit et a ce qu'il dit ?


Ce serait beaucoup plus difficile en effet car les  priori servent  orienter la rflexion et on ne trouve que ce que l'on cherche. 

Si maintenant tu postules que LREM est un parti extrmiste, tu trouveras beaucoup d'arguments qui correspondent  la dfinition du nofascisme. Mais cette fois-ci ce ne sont pas des projections mais des arguments bass sur l'exercice rel du pouvoir.

C'est quand mme bizarre que les mdia ne nous aient pas alert sur cette gouvernance nofasciste, qui mprise le peuple en rprimant violemment sans discernement, en amputant des manifestants pacifiques et en les assimilant  des ennemis de la rpublique, et qui mprise la dmocratie avec la Hirarchie des paroles



> Si on veut rebtir les choses dans notre socit, on doit accepter qu'il y ait une hirarchie des paroles, reprend-il. Je ne crois pas du tout  l'horizontalit l-dessus.


Malgr tout tu trouves que le programme de LFI peut tre qualifi d'extrmiste - en quoi l'est-il exactement ? - sans  te poser la mme question sur LREM alors que tu as tout le bilan de Macron pour juger sur des faits rels. 

Maintenant si tu t'en tiens  leur personnalit, tu ne pourras pas trouver non plus que Mlenchon est plus arrogant ou mprisant que Macron, mais c'est pourtant Mlenchon que tu qualifieras plus volontiers d'extrmiste.

Alors oui la propagande oriente les dbats... A moins que le nofascisme/l'autoritarisme se soient dj immiscs dans la sphre intime de la pense  tel point qu'on les considre aujourd'hui comme des techniques de gouvernance lgitimes, ce qui l encore ne peut pas se faire sans un processus de normalisation mdiatique.



> Le rgime totalitaire tente de s'immiscer jusque dans la sphre intime de la pense, en imposant  tous les citoyens l'adhsion  une idologie obligatoire, hors de laquelle ils sont considrs comme ennemis de la communaut.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense qu'a vouloir opposer Mlenchon et macron, tu justifie les dfauts de JLM en disant, Macron en a d'autres... 

Oui, il en a d'autres. Personne ne dit le contraire et je ne suis pas particulirement heureux qu'il garde le pouvoir.

Mais je pense que tu peux admettre qu'il russi la ou JLM choue, il a gagn et a de grande chance de gagner encore.
Il a des rserves de voix qui lui permettait une rlection dans presque tous les scnarios
Il a su adapter son programme pour maximiser les transfuge en sa faveur, tant chez LR qu'au PS.

Bref, il a su siphonner les lus et leurs lecteurs pour compter.

Et jamais il n'a arret cet exercice, ce qui lui a permi d'emporter largement le premier tour. Pas juste a cause des mdias, mais  cause de cette capacit a rassembler un socle electoral assez fort pour le soutenir.

On retrouvera ce genre de chose chez d'autres dirigeants, Merkel avant, Netaniaouh, etc...

Il fait de la politique moderne, ou on li plus une personnalit qu'un programme.

La ou LFI a fait de la politique a l'ancienne, le programme d'abord, aucune entorse a cette rgle, aucune envie de rassembler, etc...

Rien que sur l'exercice de la primaine populaire. JLM avait l'occasion de gagner ce soutien largement. Il avait peut etre des doutes sur les modalit electorales, mais elles taient garanties par un tiers, et il tait facile d'imposer des systmes de controle.
Une victoire a cette "primaire" aurait dgomm Hidalgo et Jadot dans la foule. 

Et la il les aurait eu ses 2%... sans compter qu'il aurait eu Macron comme ennemi depuis janvier et non Hidalgo, Jadot, Taubira, Roussel, etc... donc une dynamique bien plus prometteuse.

En inflechissant le respect du dogme programmatique, il aurait pu ralier des partis, des lecteurs, etc... ce qu'il n'a pas fait.

Aujourd'hui, la gauche a donc un chec de plus au compteur.

Alors oui, il va peut tre, surement engranger des siges aux legislatives. Encore faut il qu'il trouve des tete qui compte localement assez pour tre lues.
Aujourd'hui, il a un atout fort, mais a trop vouloir humilier, il risque de louper le coche. Il ne faut en effet pas oublier que les autres partis peuvent se permettre d'attendre 5 ans avec un statut quo en terme d'lus. JLM ne sera plus la, Macron non plus, 2027 est dans tous les esprits aujourd'hui.

Bref, la carrotte n'est dj pas si bonne, ce n'est pas gagn de gagner les legislatives... il ne faudrait pas qu'il devienne toxique au point que les autres partis le laisse jouer 5 ans, en se basant sur leur implantation locale et en faisant le gros dos.

Pour le PS, 5 ans, c'est 7-8% de leur vie.
Pour LFI, ca reprsente 90% de leur anciennet.

Les choses ne sont pas similaires.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je pense qu'a vouloir opposer Mlenchon et macron, tu justifie les dfauts de JLM en disant, Macron en a d'autres... 
> 
> Oui, il en a d'autres. Personne ne dit le contraire.


Je ne justifie en rien les dfauts de l'un ou de l'autre, je dis qu'on les utilise diffremment. Si l'on parle d'arrogance, on conclura pour JLM  l'expression d'un dangereux extrmiste, mais pour Macron aux qualits "naturelles" requises pour tre chef d'tat. Pourtant Macron a t bien plus souvent arrogant que Mlenchon, notamment envers les lus.




> Mais je pense que tu peux admettre qu'il russi la ou JLM choue, il a gagn et a de grande chance de gagner encore.
> Il a des rserves de voix qui lui permettait une rlection dans presque tous les scnarios
> Il a su adapter son programme pour maximiser les transfuge en sa faveur, tant chez LR qu'au PS.


Il n'a pas eu besoin d'adapter son programme puisqu'il tait dj trs  droite, et le PS dont tu parles est celui de la gauche caviar, genre Hollande qui se dit de gauche pour avoir le pouvoir et qui, ds qu'il l'obtient, applique une politique de droite avec la casse du code du travail.




> Et jamais il n'a arret cet exercice, ce qui lui a permi d'emporter largement le premier tour. Pas juste a cause des mdias, mais  cause de cette capacit a rassembler un socle electoral assez fort pour le soutenir.


Rassembler le Centre + LR + PS avec un total de moins de 28%, ce n'est pas la dfinition d'un rassemblement large. 





> Il fait de la politique moderne, ou on li plus une personnalit qu'un programme.


Non ce n'est de la politique moderne, c'est de la connerie de tout temps, moderne et ancienne. Faire de la politique sans parler de programme politique c'est de l'obscurantisme, un dni de dmocratie. Un homme politique doit avoir un projet structurant autour duquel on se rassemble, pas simplement une belle gueule et un discours de faade avec du bla bla insipide qui ne veut rien dire.

Ta pseudo modernit mprise le principe de la dmocratie et les dbats d'ides. Tu fais l'apologie du vide et tu te prtends moderne. Personne ne t'a attendu pour parler langue de bois, ce n'est pas plus moderne aujourd'hui qu'hier mais toujours autant minable que pernicieux.




> Rien que sur l'exercice de la primaine populaire... 
> Une victoire a cette "primaire" aurait dgomm Hidalgo et Jadot dans la foule.


D'une part on organise pas une primaire  3 mois d'une lection, et d'autre part Jadot non plus ne voulait pas y participer, encore un argument qui tombe  l'eau.





> Aujourd'hui, il a un atout fort, mais a trop vouloir humilier, il risque de louper le coche. Il ne faut en effet pas oublier que les autres partis peuvent se permettre d'attendre 5 ans avec un statut quo en terme d'lus. JLM ne sera plus la, Macron non plus, 2027 est dans tous les esprits aujourd'hui.


Je ne pense pas qu'ils peuvent se permettre d'attendre 5 ans sans changer radicalement leurs positions et leurs discours. Macron + Pecresse + Hidalgo, c'est 27.8+4.8+1.7 = 34.3%, soit *65.7%* de l'lectorat qui a vot contre les anciens partis au pouvoir. Aucune personnalit si brillante soit-elle ne pourra combler cette absence de reprsentativit globale en revendiquant la mme politique anti-sociale.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ta mauvaise foi ressemble a celle que l'on retrouve sur twitter chez les sympathisants LFI..
C'est pas de notre faute, c'est les autres..

Les autres qui font de la langue de bois
Les autres qui ne se rallient pas
Les autres qui ne votent pas bien, les idiots...


Et bien en politique, le problme, cest jamais les autres.
C'est l'incapacit a rassembler, a convaincre.

Son programme est excellent, mais tout le monde s'en fout. 
Le programme LFI a fait 22%, vote utile inclue. Soit 13-14% de co,vaincu et 8-9% de vote utile a la louche. (on va compter large en prenant les estimations les plus haute de JLM)
Bref, ce programme n'emporte pas ladhsion massive des foules, et pas les 37% qu'il faudrait.


Ensuite, le second point ou tu te fourvois, c'est cette obsession pour le programme.
Dans la 5me rpublique, quand on la veut dmocratique justement, le prsident n'a pas le pouvoir lgislatif. Ce pouvoir est confi au parlement.

Le rle du prsident devrait tre : 
 - la reprsentation de la France dans le monde
 - garantir le respect des institutions.
 - le chef des armes (le pouvoir de dclarer la guerre + d'utiliser la force nuclaire), mais avec un controle du parlement
 - la mise en place d'un gouvernement en accord avec le parlement.

Tout le programme de LFI n'a rien a faire dans tout cela. C'est bien le rle du parlement.
La ou JLM n'a pas dit de connerie, c'est quand il a demand aux lecteurs de le mettre premier ministre. C'est en fait le poste qu'il brigue par son attitude centre sur le programme.

L'ide d'un prsident lu sur un programme, c'est l'ide mme de dirigant limite despotique qui d'un coup emporterait les pleins pouvoir pour 5 ans pour appliquer son programme seul.
Heureusement la 5me n'a pas t prvue en ce sens, mme si le passage au quinquennat a largement limit les possibilits de cohabitations.


Pour la primaire populaire, tu peux invoquer Jadot, mais il ne s'est pas ml a cet exercice parce que personne n'y allait.
Hidalgo avait donn un oui de principe
Jadot tait plutot contre, mais il reprsentait 4% de la gauche, peu de chance d'y gagner quelque chose.

Ces 2 la taient dailleur surtout effray par l'ide de devoir se rallier a JLM en cas de victoire probable.

C'est bien JLM qui tait dcideur a cette occasion. Avec sa force de frappe, il pouvait l'emporter et rassembler la gauche. Envoyer un signal fort aux electeurs avec une premire victoire qui aurait compt. Mais il a choisi encore une fois la voie soltaire qui lui est propre, envers et contre tous.


Dernier point  quand tu prtends que LREM, le PS et LR font parti des mmes blocs anciens, je te dirai que LFI n'a rien de plus novateur que LREM. 
LREM, c'est des lus principalement nouveaux, des transfuges de partout et un responsable qui n'avait pour exprience qu'un role de ministre.

LFI, c'est une scission du PS, avec comme dirigeant un vieux de la vieille au PS.
Parcours ultra classique UNEF, puis une exprience de prof de 2 ans, suivi d'un poste de direction de cabinet d'un maire.
lu national depuis 1986 sans discontinuer, d'abord avec le PS, puis avec le parti de gauche et LFI. Ministre etc...

En dehors u fait qu'il a claqu la porte du PS, il n'a rien de diffrent des autres lphants qu'il combat.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ensuite, le second point ou tu te fourvois, c'est cette obsession pour le programme.


Ha, on s'en fout de ce que le type qu'on lit compte faire une fois au pouvoir ? 




> Dans la 5me rpublique, quand on la veut dmocratique justement, le prsident n'a pas le pouvoir lgislatif. Ce pouvoir est confi au parlement.
> 
> Le rle du prsident devrait tre : 
>  - la reprsentation de la France dans le monde
>  - garantir le respect des institutions.
>  - le chef des armes (le pouvoir de dclarer la guerre + d'utiliser la force nuclaire), mais avec un controle du parlement
>  - la mise en place d'un gouvernement en accord avec le parlement.
> 
> Tout le programme de LFI n'a rien a faire dans tout cela. C'est bien le rle du parlement.


Tu peux me rappeler, s'il te plat,  quoi a servit le parlement durant le premier quinquennat de Macron ? Tu sais, ce parlement domin par ceux qu'on appelait "les dputs playmobil"...




> L'ide d'un prsident lu sur un programme, c'est l'ide mme de dirigant limite despotique qui d'un coup emporterait les pleins pouvoir pour 5 ans pour appliquer son programme seul.
> Heureusement la 5me n'a pas t prvue en ce sens, mme si le passage au quinquennat a largement limit les possibilits de cohabitations.


Ha, oui, lire aveuglment un gusse sur sa "personnalit", dans une 5e rpublique qui donne tous les pouvoirs au parti du prsident qu'on lit, c'est clairement pas despotique. Parce que oui, lire le Parlement quelques mois  peine aprs avoir lu un prsident, fatalement, ce dernier va avoir la majorit. Ou alors on se demande comment il a russi  tre lu...

----------


## pmithrandir

Justement.

Le candidat qui se plaint le plus de cette omnipotence du prsident est celui qui veut se faire lire sur le programme le plus prcis.

N est ce pas un contre sens vident?

----------


## Gunny

Pour autant que la situation m'horripile, pmithrandir a raison. LFI fait le "scrub", i.e un joueur qui joue  un jeu et qui se plaint que certaines stratgies sont injustes et que sa faon de jouer est la seule valable. Il joue au jeu qu'il voudrait qui existe, et pas celui qui existe en ralit. Or dans un milieu comptitif o il n'y a qu'un seul gagnant c'est une attitude qui mne  la dfaite, et peu importe qu'on trouve a injuste. Personnellement je pense que quand on entre dans la comptition pour l'lyse, c'est pour gagner. Il faut jouer les cartes dont on a besoin, ou alors assumer de perdre  sa faon.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour autant que la situation m'horripile, pmithrandir a raison. LFI fait le "scrub", i.e un joueur qui joue  un jeu et qui se plaint que certaines stratgies sont injustes et que sa faon de jouer est la seule valable. Il joue au jeu qu'il voudrait qui existe, et pas celui qui existe en ralit. Or dans un milieu comptitif o il n'y a qu'un seul gagnant c'est une attitude qui mne  la dfaite, et peu importe qu'on trouve a injuste.


On peut discuter des alliances mais il tait clair que le programme euro ba du PS n'tait pas compatible avec le programme de LFI. Grosso modo le programme social du PS tait le mme que celui de Macron avec quelques petits allgements sur la retraite et sur la stigmatisation des chmeurs, mais rien de vraiment diffrent sur le fond. Hollande a t le fossoyeur du PS, les lecteurs de gauche n'allaient pas voter pour un Hollande bis.

Pour les mmes raisons il n'a jamais t question d'un rapprochement Jadot-Mlenchon, mme si leur programme cologique tait trs voisin. Les verts ne s'taient pas prsents  la prcdente prsidentielle, mais videmment ils ne pouvaient pas retenter une alliance avec un PS moribond.

Au final, reste Fabien Roussel qui a voulu exister en dehors du front de Gauche, rien  voir avec la personnalit de Mlenchon, il s'est maintenu en pensant que LFI n'avait aucune chance d'tre au second tour (merci les sondages pour formater l'opinion et les dcisions).

Pour rsumer, LFI ne pouvait pas faire alliance avec le PS ni avec les Verts (apparents PS) puisque c'tait l'essentiel de leur projet qui aurait t remis en cause. Quant  Fabien Roussel, il aurait pu ne pas tre l, indpendamment de la personnalit de Mlenchon et de LFI.

Tout cela est trs simple  comprendre, pas la peine de se monter le bourrichon pour si peu. Donc c'est quoi cette histoire de "scrub", ce besoin d'inventer des thories sur des stratgies d'lections prsidentielles sans programme politique qui se joueraient uniquement sur la personnalit du candidat ? D'o vous sortez a ? Quel rapport avec ces lections ?

Oui videmment on serait plus facilement d'accord si l'on ne parlait pas de politique donc surtout pas de programmes ni de projets. On parle de quoi alors ? De rien, c'est la nouvelle politique moderne. Un nouveau plan pour que les franais se r intressent  la politique et se dplacent pour aller voter, sans doute ?

Au fait, l'lection de la belle personnalit qui ne s'engage sur rien pour gouverner la France, on pourrait peut-tre la faire en premire partie de l'lection de Miss France ? Vous en pensez-quoi ? Non parce que j'ai peur qu'en seconde partie on perde trop d'audience.

Et donc finalement si j'ai bien compris, vous allez voter Le Pen dimanche prochain. Bah oui puisque si l'on suit votre logique on a quand mme un gros psychopathe mprisant, arrogant et autoritaire qui est en lice pour la prsidence, un vrai danger public si je m'en tiens  sa personnalit et  son bilan, notamment au nombre d'amputs dans les manifestations. Comment a le programme de Le Pen ? C'est vous qui proposez qu'on en parle plus des programmes !

----------


## pmithrandir

Si LFI voulait que ses ides soient mise en place, tait il plus efficace

De vouloir en mettre 100% en place sans alliances larges ou 0 en cas de dfaite trs probable.
En mettre quelques une en place avec une alliance large avec une grande chance de victoire.

Pour 5 ans, l appareil d tat sera au service du capital. 
Il aurait pu tre au service des travailleurs.


 Il y a beaucoup de choses que l on pouvait mettre en place en gardant l Europe qui aurait dj chang le quotidien de million de franais.
De mme les alliances avec les russes ou la mesalliance avec l otan aurait pu passer  l as. 

Une fois ces 2 points limins les verts pouvaient se rallier, une partie du PS aussi.


Si je reprend
Bloquer et faire baisser les prix
Faisable partiellement sans quitter l Europe


Augmenter le smic  1400
Aucun pb

Retraite  60 ans
Aucun problme

Reconstruire l hpital
Sans problme

Cantine bio et gratuite
Aucun pb

Passer  la.6eme rpublique
Aucun pb

Impts progressifs
Aucun pb

Revaloriser salaire fonctionnaire
Aucun pb

Constitution 
Pas de p 

Suppression des exceptions  la lacit 
Normalement pas de pb... a voir avec la cedh 

Plafonnementfrais bancaire, interdire coupure eau et gaz, quota gratuit
Aucun pb.

Interdiction licenciement conomique quand dividendes verss 
a devrait tre bon aussi

BCE qui prte  0%
Pas bon  mon avis

Endettement auprs du trsor
Pas bon non plus

Indemniser les chmeurs au premier jour 
Sympa... et possible.

35h 32h
Pas de pb.

Etc

Limiter de 1  20 la diffrence de salaire
Je pense plus complexe... Car a remet en cause pas mal de chose en terme de contrat priv.
En plus avec les sous traitants c est je pense une fausse bonne ide. On va externaliser les pas cher  des botes encore plus mauvaise sans CE.
Ou imaginer les pdg consultants...


Bref. Je peux aller au bout du programme comme a. A 95% il est compatible avec l Europe.
Cette opposition  l UE n est qu un attrape gogo et une stratgie du bouc missaire.

----------


## Gunny

Ce qui m'embte le plus c'est que Mlenchon n'a fait aucun effort pour le rapprochement. Ngocier sans trouver un compromis c'est une chose, balayer d'un revers de la main chaque initiative c'en est une autre.
Quant au concours de personnalits, moi je porte une importance aux programmes, mais ce n'est pas le cas de la majorit des votants et ce n'est pas comme a que la prsidentielle est traite dans les mdias, ni comme a que fonctionne le rle du Prsident dans la constitution. Les dtails des programmes sont entirement secondaires, ce qui compte c'est la direction principale, et comment le candidat fait rsonner les valeurs chez les votants. J'aimerais bien que a change car pour moi c'est un mauvais systme, mais en attendant on doit faire avec. En cela les diffrents candidats de gauche taient totalement compatibles pour moi.

----------


## halaster08

Adrien Quatenens tait l'invit de Backseat, une mission politique sur Twitch, il est interrog notamment sur l'union de la gauche aux lgislatives 




J'ai bien compris que leur stratgie dplait ici, mais moi je la trouve claire et honnte, et contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire, ce n'est justement pas de la politique vieillote, o on marchande des siges pour sauver sa place, eux proposent de se rejoindre sur des valeurs, sur des ides, avec des points non ngociable.

----------


## escartefigue

Limiter les carts de salaires est extrmement difficile, les boites ont une parade toute trouve : filialiser ou sous traiter les activits  bas salaires et garder les cadres sups et dirigeants dans une autre entit pour continuer  s'en mettre plein les fouilles.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Adrien Quatenens tait l'invit de Backseat, une mission politique sur Twitch, il est interrog notamment sur l'union de la gauche aux lgislatives 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai bien compris que leur stratgie dplait ici, mais moi je la trouve claire et honnte, et contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire, ce n'est justement pas de la politique vieillote, o on marchande des siges pour sauver sa place, eux proposent de se rejoindre sur des valeurs, sur des ides, avec des points non ngociable.


Et bien moi je me demande qui les paie pour saborder toutes les chances d avoir une gauche au pouvoir.
Parce que  ce niveau... je trouve que c est du sabotage.

A qui profite le crime... posez vous la question des gagnants et des perdants

Les gagnants sont Macron, le capital, le RN...

Les perdants sont tout ceux qui auraient bnfici d une politique de gauche, ceux qui auraient pu tre protg des abus des patrons, etc... Ou mme les autres partis de gauche vampiris par LFI qui ne veut pas gagner.


Vous ne pouvez pas imagin  quel point a me rend triste. D autant plus quand je vois que des gens intelligents comme vous ne voient pas la ficelle et  quelle point cette stratgie est faite pour faire perdre la gauche et s assurer que le statut quo reste en place.

LFI veut tre une opposition... pas au pouvoir. Position bien plus confortable dans laquelle le RN  prospr des annes sans effort.


Quand je vois l nergie dpense pour accuser les mdias ou tout le monde de s opposer  la gauche... alors que la vraie raison de sa non accession au pouvoir est dans la stratgie mise en place par ses dirigeants. 
Comment dnoncer le pouvoir de l argent qui corromprais les mdias et ne pas imaginer un instant que la stratgie de LFI n est qu une farce mise en place pour saborder durablement toute opposition ayant une chance de succs.

Encore une fois... a qui profite le crime.

----------


## Gunny

> Les perdants sont tout ceux qui auraient bnfici d une politique de gauche, ceux qui auraient pu tre protg des abus des patrons, etc...


C'est vraiment le truc qui me rend fou. LFI prfre voire les franais souffrir que de faire des concessions pour accder au pouvoir. Mme 50% de leur programme amliorerait significativement la vie de millions de Franais. Au lieu de a, ils prfrent visiblement voir Macron ou Le Pen au pouvoir.
Cependant pour moi je n'irais pas jusqu' dire qu'ils font ca pour rester tranquille dans l'opposition (chose que je pense du RN). Il est relativement vident que les militants et lus de LFI se battent dur pour dfendre leur programme. Pour moi le problme c'est Mlenchon, car s'il commence  faire des concessions, la question de sa candidature personnelle va se poser assez rapidement...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quant au concours de personnalits, moi je porte une importance aux programmes, mais ce n'est pas le cas de la majorit des votants


Qu'en sais-tu que ce n'est pas le cas de la majorit des votants ? S'il y a tant d'abstentions c'est en grande partie parce que quelque soit les programmes annoncs, surtout depuis 15 ans, on a toujours la mme politique. Donc  quoi bon aller voter ?




> et ce n'est pas comme a que la prsidentielle est traite dans les mdias.


L tu touches le point crucial. Bien entendu que les media mainstream ont intrt de dire qu'on lit un prsident sur sa personnalit puisque ce sont eux mme qui la dpeigne en exagrant ou en minorant certains traits de caractre suivant ce qui les arrange, c'est plus facile que de caricaturer un programme. Et donc videmment ils font tout pour rendre les gens cons en affirmant que le programme est secondaire. Mais si tu prends du recul, ils ont agit diffremment suivant les candidats :

Concernant Mlenchon, ils ne voulaient surtout pas parler de son programme qui aurait pu sduire de nouveaux lecteurs  l'occasion, alors ils ont tap sur sa personnalit en se gardant bien de parler de son projet.

Par contre les mdias n'ont pas parl, ou trs peu (pas du tout d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu), de la personnalit de Marine Le Pen, ils l'ont attaque sur son programme.

Donc en fait, ils font comme a les arrange pour discrditer l'opposition et favoriser Macron, en attaquant la personnalit ou le programme suivant les cas.

Et encore une fois, s'il ne s'agissait que de personnalit, Macron n'aurait aucune chance dimanche prochain puisque tout le monde sait  l'vidence qu'il mprise le peuple. 

Les "journalistes" des mdia mainstream jouent sur l'effet de masse en racontant tous la mme histoire de sorte que l'on pense que c'est une vidence puisqu'on entend la mme chose sur toutes les chaines. Il faut vagabonder en dehors des heures de grande coute, ou aller sur la presse crite pour prendre un peu d'air et avoir d'autres sons de cloches.

Un extrait d'un article de Marianne  propos du maintien de Fabien Roussel, qui selon moi rsume bien ce premier tour et la stratgie de LFI :




> Si ces divergences sont si minimes quAdrien Quatennens veut bien le dire aujourdhui, pourquoi Jean-Luc Mlenchon, pourtant en position de force, na-t-il pas pris linitiative de les dpasser ? Au lieu de a, le leader insoumis a choisi dadopter la posture quil dnonait hier, toujours dans Sud Ouest :  Les socialistes ont choisi une ligne consistant  dire : "Nous avons un projet, c'est  prendre ou  laisser." Ce n'est pas en la contraignant que l'on rassemblera la gauche.  Dix ans plus tard, il pourrait sappliquer cette critique. Le devrait-il ? Probablement pas : Jean-Luc Mlenchon a justement raviv la flamme de la gauche en assumant sa radicalit et en refusant, au moins en partie, le compromis sur ses ides. Il serait aujourdhui malvenu de le reprocher  dautres. Les lecteurs lauraient-ils autant suivi sil avait accept de passer un accord de gouvernement mollasson avec EELV, malgr les inclinaisons europistes et sociales-dmocrates du parti de Yannick Jadot ?
> 
> Certes, si tous les lecteurs communistes avaient vot pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, il se serait qualifi au second tour. Mais si cela navait pas suffi, o se serait arrte cette logique ? Aux trotskistes, en partie rallis  Jean-Luc Mlenchon en 2012, mais  qui personne ne semble songer  lheure dtablir les responsabilits de la dfaite de la gauche ?  Anne Hidalgo ? Aux anciens socialistes ayant choisi de voter pour Emmanuel Macron ds le premier tour, par peur des extrmes ?  Compromis, chose due , disait Coluche.


Oui l on parle de politique, de projets, de stratgie, pas de personnalit, et tout d'un coup cela devient plus intressant, et prte  rflexion, comme c'est bizarre...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je note le message dlivr par Clmentine Autain sur TF1 ce soir.

LFI propose un rassemblement large a gauche sur les points programmatiques suivants : 
Programmation cologique
Retraite  60 ans
6me rpublique
la revalorisation des minimas sociaux
..


Aucune mention de l'Europe et de l'OTAN, les deux pommes de discorde avec EELV et le PS.

En revanche, un appel plusieurs fois rpt(par JLM et CA) d'un rassemblement trs large.

J'attends d'en savoir plus, mais jespre que cette position inflexible est en train de flchir un peu... pour que la gauche gagne les lgislatives, ou au moins existent a nouveau au parlement de manire essentiele.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour rappel, en 2017, les elections lgislatives avaient propuls
	Socialistes et apparents 28
	La France insoumise 17
	Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine 15

On avait alors 
JLM a 18% des voix, soit 7 059 951 voix.
En 2022, on a eu
JLM a 7 712 520 voix

Le contexte n'est pas le mme, mais on voit que le progrs n'est pas non plus fulgurant. Hamon avait fait 2M de voix par exemple.

C'est la ou cette semaine sera dcisive. 
LFI n'a aucune chance d'emporter la mise seul, mme avec le PC.
LFI n'aura pas d'alliance avec les verts et le PS sans inflchir la position europenne.


Je me demande vraiment si le rassemblement se fera ou pas entre ces diffrentes formations.
SI l'Europe tait cart du programme, je pense que les verts pourraient s'allier, faisant gagner LFI quelques siges.

Pour le PS, aprs les rejets initiaux, il semble que les discussions se poursuivent encore. 
Un pacte de non agression qui respecte un statut quo pour le PS me semble un minimum pour avancer sur le sujet.

Maintenant, d'ici a obtenir 250 siges et la majorit pour que la gauche prsente son premier ministre... je pense que ca va etre compliqu.
En revanche, il est plus raliste d'avoir une configuration avec 30% pour chaque bloc. LR, gauche et LREM.

Je me demande bien comment les choses se mettraient en place dans cette hypothse. J'imagine que l'on enchainerait par une dissolution en 2023 pour redfinir une majorit.

En tout cas, voyons comment les 4 partis arrivent  s'entendre pour former une alliance autour de points essentiels de leur programme. Ca promet une belle semaine politicienne...

----------


## Franois M.

> LFI propose un rassemblement large a gauche sur les points programmatiques suivants : 
> .....
> *6me rpublique*


Hein ?
Personne n'a inform LFI qu'ils ne seront pas en mesure mme avec la majorit absolue d'initier la moindre rvision constitutionnelle ?
Mme si il est vident que le niveau de leurs lecteurs est au raz des pquerettes, on peut quand mme  penser que leurs lus le savent , non  ?

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est vraiment le truc qui me rend fou. LFI prfre voire les franais souffrir que de faire des concessions pour accder au pouvoir. M


C'est si LFI devait accder au pouvoir que les Franais souffriraient pour le coup.

Mais a n'arrivera pas.

22% ont vot pour Mlenchon au premier tour, mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait 22% d'authentiques salopards en France.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ils le peuvent avec l accord d autres partis...

Tout se negocie

----------


## pmithrandir

Et bien... il semble qu enfin les partis de gauche arrivent  des accords.

Il aura fallu une lection pour clarifier les choses... Une dfaite certaine avec la stratgie actuelle et beaucoup de bonne volont.

Aujourd'hui alliance LFI et EELV.

Le PC ne devrait pas poser de pb... le PS je suis confiant...

Cela redonn espoir en 2 choses

Si ce coup de force passe, exit le rgime prsidentiel. On repasse dans une dmocratie parlementaire et a ne ferait pas de mal
Aprs 20 ans... la gauche a enfin compris que seule l union donne une chance d atteindre le pouvoir. 

C est juste dommage que les gos n aient pas permis de faire a avant la prsidentielle je pense. On aurait gagn en clart avec un programme moins clivant, nul besoin de surenchre entre partis de gauche et une nergie toute employe contre les vrais adversaires...

Mais enfin... mieux vaut tard que jamais!

----------


## halaster08

> Aujourd'hui alliance LFI et EELV.
> 
> Le PC ne devrait pas poser de pb... le PS je suis confiant...


Moi je suis moins confiant pour le PS, c'est eux qui ont le plus a perdre, et certains cadres du parti ne veulent pas de cette alliance, cf la dernire interview de Hollande, j'ai aussi entendu qu'Hidalgo avait runis les autres partis de gauche en vue de prsenter une candidature unique contre Mlenchon  Paris

----------


## pmithrandir

On verra.. mais hidalgo et Hollande ont un poids rduits. L une par sa defaite, l autre par la defection de ses soutiens vers Macron.

Et un refus d alliance serait vu cette fois ci comme une trahison du PS vers la gauche... donc la logique de bloc favoriserait l alliance des autres partis je pense.

La plus grande peur que peu transmettre LFI  l lectorat de gauche, c est l aspect politique trangre avec l UE et la Russie.

L alliance avec EELV cass ses 2 points et LFI ne sera pas en mesure d obtenir de changement sur ces 2 points sans accord avec ses partenaires.

Il n y a donc plus de barrire idologique.

----------


## Gunny

Vu le score de Hidalgo  la prsidentielle, j'espre que le PS est assez intelligent pour voir qu'en dehors d'une alliance, le parti est fini. Ils ont de plus un certain nombre de candidats vtrans  proposer, qui sont de nature  rassurer les lecteurs par rapport  de nouvelles ttes de LFI. En tout cas c'est encourageant de voir tout le monde se runir autour d'une table et parler, chose que l'on n'a pas vu durant la prsidentielle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La prsidentielle, c'est une bataille d'go, essentiellement. C'est pour cela que les compromis et les alliances sont compliques.

Les lgislatives, c'est diffrent. Les tnors des partis sont souvent dans des fiefs assez sr. C'est plus simple de ngocier quand ce n'est pas ta tte qui est en jeu. 

Maintenant, il faudra voir comment a se rpercute sur le terrain. On a dj vu de la dissidence dans certains cas, vis  vis des dcisions prises " Paris".

Mais c'est une bonne chose que les diffrents partis se parlent. 

Il faut aussi compter, dans ces lgislatives sur le fait qu'elles reprsentent l'avenir financier des partis. Plus vous avez de dputs, plus vous avez de sous... Et l'argent, reste le nerf de toutes les guerres.

Chaque dputs lus rapporte 37.280 par an  son parti. Sur 5 ans, a fait 186 400. 

Mais ce n'est pas tout. Lors des votes aux lgislatives, votre bulletin peut rapporter gros aux partis. En effet, il est vers 1,42 par voix obtenu si le parti a obtenu au moins 1% des voix dans 50 circonscriptions. 1,42 par voix tous les ans sur 5 ans. (Attention, a peut tre moins si le parti n'a pas respect la parit homme/femme).

Bref, les lgislatives sont une machine  cash pour les partis. C'est pour cela qu'il va tre difficile d'obtenir un accord entre tout ces partis. Il en va de la survie d'un parti. Et, c'est aussi pourquoi, l'entre deux tours est souvent le sujet d'pres ngociations entre frres ennemis. Si la gauche s'allie, a promet d'tre assez cocasse entre LREM, le Modem, LR et le RN.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

LFI a donc sign un accord avec EELV, les communistes et maintenant le PS

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le conseil national du PS convoqu jeudi pour finaliser laccord avec LFI, Bernard Cazeneuve annonce son dpart du parti


Les Macronistes du PS quittent le navire. Il est temps ! Si le PS veut survivre, il n'a d'autre choix que de se re-gauchiser, et d'enfin abandonner la "gauche caviard", initialise sous Mitterrand et ceux qui sont devenus "les lphants". Les Fabius, Valls, Hollande, ... tous ces gens n'ont plus rien de socialistes, ils sont de droite, qu'ils aillent voir du cot de Macron.

J'espre que cet accord permettra de r-quilibrer les forces  l'assemble nationale.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les Macronistes du PS quittent le navire. Il est temps ! Si le PS veut survivre, il n'a d'autre choix que de se re-gauchiser, et d'enfin abandonner la "gauche caviard", initialise sous Mitterrand et ceux qui sont devenus "les lphants". Les Fabius, Valls, Hollande, ... tous ces gens n'ont plus rien de socialistes, ils sont de droite, qu'ils aillent voir du cot de Macron.
> 
> J'espre que cet accord permettra de r-quilibrer les forces  l'assemble nationale.


Oui il tait plus que temps de clarifier les choses. 

Il faut cependant faire une distinction entre Mitterrand et la suite de la gauche caviar. Sous Mitterrand il y a eu* les 39H, la retraite  60ans, la 5me semaine de congs pays, l'augmentation du SMIC de 10 %, des allocations familiales et logement de 25 %, de l'allocation handicaps de 20 %, la suppression de la cour de sret de l'tat, l'abolition de la peine de mort, la libralisation des radios*.

Alors oui, il y a eu le tournant de la rigueur en 83, mais c'tait une rigueur budgtaire, certes contraire  la politique initiale de relance et de nationalisations, mais rien  voir avec les mesures antisociales de Hollande qui a niqu le code du travail et initi les allgements fiscaux pour les entreprises avec le pacte de responsabilit que Macron  poursuivi, amplifi et prennis, soit des dizaines de milliards de cotisations perdues pour l'tat, sans compter la baisse des impositions sur les bnfices, et bientt la suppression de l'impt de production qui servait aux communes pour financer l'entretien des routes, btiments scolaires etc.  aprs la suppression de la taxe d'habitation. Et puis la stigmatisation des chmeurs et la rpression froce de manifestants pacifiques considrs comme des ennemis de l'tat, et maintenant la retraite  65 ans et encore le service de travail obligatoire pour les allocataires du RMI, la destruction des services publics, etc.

Nous sommes aujourd'hui dans une autre dimension, celle du nofacisme o le peuple doit se courber quoi qu'il en cote pour le seul profit de groupements d'intrts privs.

Donc mme si la gauche caviar est ne sous Mitterrand, et a plus tard engendr des faux culs comme Hollande et des monstres de violence comme Valls ou Macron, il ne faut quand mme pas tout globaliser au point de ne faire aucune diffrence. Je pense que les avances sociales sous Mitterrand sont volontairement occultes pour faire penser qu'elles sont impossibles et que chacun doit lutter pour sa gueule au dtriment des autres, ce qui renforce le TINA de la doctrine nolibrale, d'o le fait que les media tous en coeur ne retiennent que le "tournant de la rigueur".

----------


## pmithrandir

ABCIWEB, je pense que le culte de Miterrand  qu'on retrouve a gauche ne peut pas tenir dans le temps.

En effet, toutes les mesures socitales que tu cites(a l'exception de la retraite  60 ans) nt t intgr  la socit dans une mesure qui rend presque impossible d'imaginer cette dernire sans elles.
De plus, la grande majorit de ces rformes ont t menes trs rapidement.... En moins de 2 ans.... Les 12 annes suivantes n'auront pas t si reluisantes.

Mitterand, c'est aussi  :
 - Des droits donns sans prvoir de ressources en face, donc le fameux retour de la rigueur en moins de 2 ans.
 - Des scandales  rptition (fille cache, dossier mdical cach, "suicides", faux attentats, rainbow warrior, etc...)
 - Un pass extrmement trouble du personnage, rsistant ou collabo, Extrme droite ou gauche... on ne sait plus trop.
 - La monte de la gauche caviar qui a du par ses pratiques les idaux de ses lecteurs.

Bref, une bonne vieille politique dgueulasse, pas bien loin de celle que l'on reproche  Macron.

Tout cela peut largement clipser un bilan socital bien plus fort.

Et comme rfrence... on commence  toucher des vieux de la vieilles... cela fait 27 ans qu'il a perdu le pouvoir, donc on parle aux retraits surtout en faisant vibrer cette fibre.

Depuis, il y a eu 3 premiers ministres de "gauche". Jospin, Ayrault et Valls.
Pour ma part, je les trouve dj plus pertinent. Sauf  associer Mitterrand a toutes les mesures de droite et Chirac aux 35h.

Je me faisais dailleur la rflexion que finalement, c'tait surement Chirac qui tait parti sur le bilan le plus consensuel... le moins emprunts de scandales. C'est un comble pour un mec qui n'a eu de cesse d'avoir des affaires de partout dans toute sa carrire, et ca donne une assez bonne ide de la mdiocrit de nos prsidents successifs.



En tout cas, je vois que les troupes se mettent en route pour les lections de juin prochain. Enfin, la gauche va faire son travail et arrter de perdre son nergie  s'auto dtruire. Sans dire que je suis confiant sur la capacit  obtenir une majorit, mme si je lespre... Je serai vraiment content que le parlement reprenne son rle et que lexcutif se fasse rabrouer quelques fois.

Un Macron en arbitre d'un premier ministre grant la politique intrieure... cela lui ressemblerait plus comme role. (la belle gueule de la com)

Aprs, je vois que l'alliance NUPES mentionne le fait que JLM sera premier ministre et je doute que ca soit le meilleur choix possible. Je pense que ce poste demande une finesse qu'il n'a pas et qui correspondrait bien plus  d'autres personnalits de gauche moins conflictuelles. De plus, je ne sais pas  quel point Macron voudrait le dsigner comme premier ministre.
(on pourrait avoir Quatenner, Rufin, Aubry, ... qui seraient plus rassembleurs et moins suspects de nourrir des rancurs ou d'en subir.)

----------


## foetus

> JLM sera premier ministre et je doute que ca soit le meilleur choix possible. Je pense que ce poste demande une finesse qu'il n'a pas et qui correspondrait bien plus  d'autres personnalits de gauche moins conflictuelles. De plus, je ne sais pas  quel point Macron voudrait le dsigner comme premier ministre.


JLM ferai 1 bon ministre pour E. Macron  ::mrgreen::  : 1 gars qui ferme sa boite et qui applique  la virgule prs ce que le prsident dit - 1 grosse serpillire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ABCIWEB, je pense que le culte de Miterrand  qu'on retrouve a gauche ne peut pas tenir dans le temps.


O as-tu vu que je parlais de culte ? Je parle des avances sociales qui sont volontairement occultes par la plupart des mdia pour ne parler que de polmiques secondaires qui n'ont rien  voir avec son bilan. D'ailleurs c'est exactement ce que tu fais ci-dessous :




> En effet, toutes les mesures socitales que tu cites(a l'exception de la retraite  60 ans) ont t intgr  la socit dans une mesure qui rend presque impossible d'imaginer cette dernire sans elles.
> De plus, la grande majorit de ces rformes ont t menes trs rapidement.... En moins de 2 ans.... Les 12 annes suivantes n'auront pas t si reluisantes.
> 
> Mitterand, c'est aussi  :
>  - Des droits donns sans prvoir de ressources en face, donc le fameux retour de la rigueur en moins de 2 ans.
> Faux. C'est plus compliqu que cela.Jj'ai laiss un lien dans mon prcdent message sur le "retour de la rigueur" et l'on parle de la politique montaire qui n'a pas suivi. Rien  voir avec "des droits donns sans prvoir de ressources en face". D'ailleurs les droits donns n'ont pas t remis en cause avec le "retour de la rigueur" qui n'a concern que l'abandon des nationalisations.
>  - Des scandales  rptition (fille cache, dossier mdical cach, "suicides", faux attentats, rainbow warrior, etc...)
>  - Un pass extrmement trouble du personnage, rsistant ou collabo, Extrme droite ou gauche... on ne sait plus trop.
>  - La monte de la gauche caviar qui a du par ses pratiques les idaux de ses lecteurs.
> ...


1/ Ton fameux retour  la rigueur n'a rien  voir avec les droits donns. Il s'est traduit par un changement d'orientation, notamment l'arrt des nationalisations, mais les droits sociaux ont t prservs.

2/ Fille cache, tout le monde s'en fout, dossier mdical cach ce n'tait pas le premier (cf Pompidou) ni sans doute le dernier. Les faux attentats, ce n'tait pas durant son mandat et rien ne prouve qu'il en tait l'instigateur. Quant  son pass extrmement trouble, l encore personne n'a rien prouv, et selon Wikipedia il est plutt clair. En tous cas quand on ne sait pas, on s'abstient d'en faire un lment  charge comme tu le fais.

La seule chose sur laquelle je te rejoins c'est la monte de la gauche caviar et c'tait prcisment le sujet de mon prcdent message.



> Et comme rfrence... on commence  toucher des vieux de la vieilles... cela fait 27 ans qu'il a perdu le pouvoir, donc on parle aux retraits surtout en faisant vibrer cette fibre.
> 
> Depuis, il y a eu 3 premiers ministres de "gauche". Jospin, Ayrault et Valls.
> Pour ma part, je les trouve dj plus pertinent. Sauf  associer Mitterrand a toutes les mesures de droite et Chirac aux 35h.
> 
> Je me faisais dailleur la rflexion que finalement, c'tait surement Chirac qui tait parti sur le bilan le plus consensuel... le moins emprunts de scandales. C'est un comble pour un mec qui n'a eu de cesse d'avoir des affaires de partout dans toute sa carrire, et ca donne une assez bonne ide de la mdiocrit de nos prsidents successifs.


Je ne fais rien vibrer du tout, je rappelle les avances sociales sous sa prsidence. Le dernier  avoir fait avancer les droits sociaux est Jospin avec Aubry et les 35H. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu cites Ayrault le transparent, et encore moins Valls le teigneux qui a initi les violences policires. En quoi Valls est-il pertinent, il est tricard partout et plus personne ne veut en entendre parler.

Chirac consensuel, oui il est rput pour n'avoir quasiment rien fait donc forcment... mais surtout c'est un prsident de droite et les media ne tapent pas sur la droite.

Comme je le disais initialement, le Mitterrand bashing c'est surtout pour faire oublier son bilan social dont les media ne veulent pas parler puisque la politique actuelle prne les reculs sociaux gnraliss. Et au del des deux premires annes de son mandat il y eu aussi la mise en place du RMI en 1988 et de la CSG en 1991 pour que tout le monde y compris les revenus du capital contribuent  la protection sociale. 

Donc si je rsume  la louche le bilan social de Mitterrand :
- les 39H
- la retraite  60ans
- la 5me semaine de congs pays
- l'augmentation du SMIC de 10 %
- l'augmentation des allocations familiales et logement de 25 %
- l'augmentation de l'allocation handicaps de 20 %
- le RMI
- la CSG

"Une bonne vieille politique dgueulasse" (pour te citer) comme celle-l, perso j'en redemande.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je voulais juste dire qu a l heure actuelle..  ou la personne est prpondrante sur les politiques... Surement a tort.. le bilan de Mitterrand sera forcment fait sur l ensemble.

Et oui, les mesures sont importante et elles ont chang le pays. Tout comme les 35h et le mariage pour tous. Cela fait parti des droits accords  la population qui seraient difficile  retirer.

Les politiques de droite ne peuvent en dire autant... A par VGE avec l avortement.

En cela, son action a t dterminante puisqu'il a faonn durablement la France.


Si on avait vit les scandales... Je pense que l on aurait une image moins ternie de son bilan.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, je trouve que tu fais une erreur smantique TRS importante.

Les avances sous Mitterrand dont parle ABCIWEB (les 39H, la retraite  60ans, la 5me semaine de congs pays, l'augmentation du SMIC de 10 %, l'augmentation des allocations familiales et logement de 25 %, l'augmentation de l'allocation handicaps de 20 %, le RMI, la CSG) sont des avances SOCIALES et non socitales !

Alors que le mariage pour tous de Hollande est une mesure SOCIETALE !

C'est la droite qui fait l'amalgame SOCIETAL/SOCIAL pour mieux minimiser les droits sociaux et pouvoir les restreindre. 

Sous Jospin (dernier socialiste  avoir t au pouvoir), les 35 heures ont t une loi et une avance SOCIALE.

Ce n'est pas pour rien, d'ailleurs, qu'aujourd'hui, Aubry su PS (S=Socialiste) accepte l'accord NUPES alors que Caseneuve du PS (S=Socital) le refuse et rallie ouvertement Macron (ce qu'ils avaient dj faits en sous-marin). 
Hidalgo, elle, elle a tellement pris une claque aux Prsidentielles qu'elle se rallie  l'accord, plus de force que de gr.  ::ptdr::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> (ce qu'ils avaient dj faits en sous-marin).


Il navigue pas trs profond, ce sous marin... on doit avoir pied quand on se met dessus  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pierre, je trouve que tu fais une erreur smantique TRS importante.
> 
> Les avances sous Mitterrand dont parle ABCIWEB (les 39H, la retraite  60ans, la 5me semaine de congs pays, l'augmentation du SMIC de 10 %, l'augmentation des allocations familiales et logement de 25 %, l'augmentation de l'allocation handicaps de 20 %, le RMI, la CSG) sont des avances SOCIALES et non socitales !
> 
> Alors que le mariage pour tous de Hollande est une mesure SOCIETALE !


Je pense en fait que l'on navigue entre les 2 termes.

Les 39h n'ont pas chang grand chose  la socit, c'tait du social. Les 35 en revanche on enterine une socit ou les loisirs et la famille ont plus leur place, quitte a diminuer l'argent disponible. Une ide de partage des ressources aussi. On a alors peu aid les gens a vivre mieux financirement parlant(les 35h n'ont pas rapport d'argent aux salaris si l'on regarde sur 10 ans et que l'on inclue le rattrapage des salaires effectu aprs coup). En revanche on a chang la socit. Et on remarque aussi que la majeure partie des gens travaillent encore 39h ou plus sans difficult. Les 11-12J de RTT tant vu comme une facilit au quotidien.

En revanche, on pourra citer l'augmentation du SMIC, des allocations etc... comme des mesures sociales.

On pourra aussi le pondrer en disant que cette avance sociale a engendr par rebond un recul socital. Les salaires au smic devenant trop "couteux" pour les entreprises, on les a accompagns d'une baisse des cotisations sociales, engendrant une baisse des contributions aux services publics.

Comme pour les salaires stables aprs les 35h, ce n'tait pas une dcision de la gauche, mais une consquence par ralignement opr par le secteur priv(et public)

Ce faisant, on a durablement instill une ingalit de contribution vers les structures sociales et une baisse gnralise des budgets allous.

On observe donc que la plupart des avances ont t suivi d'un lissage. Il serait peut tre souhaitable que les prochaines avances soient "mieux" finances pour viter ce lissage qui dessert nettement la gauche et dtruit les services publics.

----------


## Jon Shannow

En fait, Pierre, je dirais que nombre d'avances sociales cites ci-dessus, se sont transformes en changement socital  la suite de modifications lgislatives de la droite, qui, ne voulant pas les supprimer (risque de mouvements sociaux importants) les a dvoyer. 

Ce n'est pas que ces mesures n'ont pas t bien finances  la base, c'est que la droite  voulu faire des cadeaux au patronnt et pour ce faire  pris de l'argent public pour le rendre au priv. Soit disant pour soutenir l'conomie, alors qu'en ralit, on n'a fait que gaver les nourrains du CAC40 et leurs actionnaires.

----------


## David_g

le dernier Bertrand Usclat sur le NUPES

Toujours aussi drle et avec mine de rien un fond  chaque fois.

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...9_4355770.html


On voit encore une fois que peu de sujets posent problmes.

Certains tant mme discutable. Par exemple les barrages peuvent tre assimils  RTE ou enedis... Qui sont hors concurrence. 

La clause de proximit est illgale dans un appel d offre... Mais rien n empche de proposer une clause emprunt carbone 
Le repas doit gnrer moins de xx CO2 est une clause valid par exemple...

Il suffit d objectiver et non de dfinir comment atteindre les objectifs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On pourra aussi le pondrer en disant que cette avance sociale a engendr par rebond un recul socital. Les salaires au smic devenant trop "couteux" pour les entreprises, on les a accompagns d'une baisse des cotisations sociales, engendrant une baisse des contributions aux services publics.
> ...
> Ce faisant, on a durablement instill une ingalit de contribution vers les structures sociales et une baisse gnralise des budgets allous.


Arrtes un peu avec ton tableur binaire  la Macron. Et la CSG, elle sert  quoi  ton avis ?




> Comme pour les salaires stables aprs les 35h, ce n'tait pas une dcision de la gauche, mais une consquence par ralignement opr par le secteur priv(et public)
> 
> On observe donc que la plupart des avances ont t suivi d'un lissage. Il serait peut tre souhaitable que les prochaines avances soient "mieux" finances pour viter ce lissage qui dessert nettement la gauche et dtruit les services publics.


Oui bien sr, dans la poursuite de ton "raisonnement implacable" je suppose. Et comment expliques-tu que la stagnation des salaires soit commune  l'Europe toute entire ? 



> La crise lie au Covid-19 a montr le rle de certains des travailleurs dans les pays occidentaux. Mais les ingalits salariales saccroissent depuis les annes 80. No-taylorisme, conomie de services, chmage, tournants dans le projet europen : les causes de ces ingalits sont multiples. La place des syndicats a chang, entre avnement dun modle no-libral et influence dune social-dmocratie convertie au capitalisme.
> ...
> En Europe de lOuest le constat est partout le mme : la part des salaires dans la richesse produite baisse. En Espagne le pourcentage occup par les salaires dans le PIB national a baiss de 8% entre 1994 et 2013, de 6% en Italie, de 4% en Allemagne et au Royaume-Uni. Si en France la baisse est peu marque, dautres indicateurs permettent de saisir que la productivit moderne ne profite pas aux salaris  faibles revenus.


source

Et par qui a t effectu ce "lissage" si ce n'est par les politiques de droite qui ont suivies ? 

Les 35 heures c'est plus de temps pour se reposer, plus de temps consacr  l'ducation des enfants, pour le tissu associatif, pour s'instruire et aussi pour se divertir. Cela se traduit par moins d'arrts de travail, un meilleur rendement, des enfants mieux suivis, des associations plus actives qui participent  la vie sociale, un secteur des loisirs en dveloppement, et aussi par la cration d'emplois. 

Tu as tenu compte de ces lments pour faire ton "bilan" ? Non bien entendu tu raisonnes comme si la rduction du temps de travail se traduisait automatiquement par une baisse globale des recettes, toujours en ne considrant qu'un lment comptable sans tenir compte de l'ensemble des interactions. On t'as dj dit qu'on ne gre pas un tat comme une entreprise, est-ce en dehors de tes possibilits, dj trop imbib par la propagande nolibrale?

Bien sr, pour la droite, les avances sociales cotent toujours trop cher et sont par dfinition infinanables. C'est la faute  la gauche et l'on court  la catastrophe c'est bien connu. Et tu pousses le bouchon jusqu' dire que ce sont les politiques de gauche qui dtruisent les services publics... Tu n'oublies pas un peu le palmars de Macron au passage ? Sors de ce corps Dominique Seux !

Tu dis avoir des affinits de gauche mais tu t'exprime avec des rflexes pavloviens, il serait temps d'avoir un peu plus d'esprit critique sur les  priori du matraquage mdiatique. Enfin bref, le financement des progrs sociaux n'est pas l'essentiel du problme. Le problme est que l'on peut toujours dfaire ce qui a t fait, ce qui implique qu'il faut lutter pour les conserver ou en acqurir d'autres. De l'argent il y en a plein les paradis fiscaux, aliments par les copains de Macron comme McKinsey par exemple, et il ne ruisselle pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tes rponses sont vraiment affligeante 
Elles sont le triste reflet de la pense gauchiste... Celle l mme qui justement fait que la gauche n a jamais russi  valoris ses mesures...

Tu remarques qu a chaque fois que des mesures de gauche... Mme les plus importantes... La gauche se prend une veste juste aprs.
Par de mauvais choix stratgique surement... Mais galement parce que la population n a jamais plbiscit ces dernires autant qu'on pourrait le penser.

Et surtout parce qu' chaque fois derrire on voyait que a manquait de substance... Et de financement.
 La fameuse CSG n arrive qu'en 1991.. presque 10 ans aprs l arrive de miterrand au pouvoir.


Et je pressens la mme chose pour les mesures a venir. Des mesures mises en place... Des citoyens qui sont content a court terme... Mais pas mal de difficults..

Monter le SMIC de 400 euros par exemple aura des consquences majeures... 


Ceci ne veut pas dire que l on doit renoncer... Mais que si on veut prendre et garder le pouvoir il va falloir peut tre revoir la mthode non? Autrement on verra a nouveau la droite prendre le pouvoir a la premire dissolution qui ne tardera pas... Puisque ds que possible  Macron ne se genera pas

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, l'ide qu' chaque fois que la gauche a pris des mesures sociales, le patronnt a bien utilis son pouvoir des mdias (qu'ils contrlent) pour expliquer que ces mesures sont mauvaises et risquent de faire plonger le pays dans une crise conomique sans prcdent. 
On ajoute une vague de licenciements (ce qui permet de gagner de l'argent via la bourse, qui adore cela), et on "prouve" que ces mesures sont mauvaises. 

En fait, c'est juste que a ne leur plait pas de donner des avantages (mme minimes)  leurs esclaves. 

Du coup, propagande  tout va, et les moutons blants (28% de votes pour Macron au premier tour, y a un beau troupeau  ::aie:: ), revotent  droite par peur d'une "nouvelle" crise conomique.

Toutefois, la "crise" conomique, on y est depuis les annes 70 ! C'est plus une crise, a, c'est une doctrine !

----------


## pmithrandir

Et tu penses que cette fois ci a n arrivera pas?

Tu peux tre sur que Macron va tre en embuscade tout le quinquennat pour faire tomber Nupes si il doit cohabiter.
 Au moindre default de popularit il va dissoudre pour se refaire une majorit.

Donc... Comment Nupes prvoit il de mettre en place des mesures et dans le mme temps de les rendre acceptable par la population.

----------


## Pyramidev

> les moutons blants (28% de votes pour Macron au premier tour, y a un beau troupeau )


Cela me fait penser  une vido de 32 secondes de Sylvain Laporte :



Pour ma part, je ne suis pas contre toutes les formes possibles de politique de droite.
Mais je suis vivement contre la politique de Macron,  savoir une politique autoritaire, anti-dmocratique, libre-changiste, pro-dette publique, pro-corruption, pro-affaiblissement de la France, pro-foutage de gueule de la population, etc.
Emmanuel Macron se fiche de l'avenir de la France. Il sert surtout  piller et asservir les classes moyennes et les pauvres au profit d'une oligarchie.

Mais ne crions pas dfaite trop vite. Attendons les rsultats des lections lgislatives. Il reste encore un espoir.

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/elections-legislatives-2022/article/2022/05/11/le-gouvernement-annonce-que-le-projet-de-loi-sur-le-pouvoir-d-achat-sera-presente-apres-les-elections-legislatives_6125650_6104324.html


L habituel pige de la baisse des contributions est mis en place.

La gauche saura t elle expliquer cette fois que tout ce qui n est pas financer par ces mesures sera transform en lit en moins, indpendance de la presse plus faible, scu mal finance, etc


Une prime de 6000 euros sans cotisation ni impts... On voit tous que les augmentations de salaire des 5 annes  venir vont passer la dedans.

Anne 0 salaire
Anne 1 salaire plus prime "garantie" de 1000
Annee 2 salaire plus prime de 2000
Etc...

Et en anne 5 si qq essaye de refiscaliser cette prime... a fera comme avec les heures sup de Sarko... Des pauvres dans la rue en train de dfendre la droite qui les enc**** depuis 5 ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, je n'ai aucune ide des intentions de NUPES. Et, je ne pense pas que cette alliance obtiendra une majorit suffisante  l'AN pour lui permettre de prendre le pouvoir. 
Ce que j'espre, par contre, c'est que LREM n'obtienne pas une majorit parlementaire, et doive faire des compromis avec les autres partis. Il serait temps de mettre en vidence que LREM est un parti de droite. Si, pour faire passer ses lois, Macron doit s'allier de manire systmatique avec LR, il lui sera difficile de se rclamer de gauche. Et, une alliance aussi malsaine, s'effritera avec le temps, ce qui pourrait donner des situations tendues.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et bien de mon ct... Je pense que a reste possible... 

LREM a gagn... Mais sans que la victoire ai de saveur. Ils savent que Macron a gagn par dfaut sans rel enthousiasme pour son programme. LR est a la masse... Et ils n arrivent pas  se dmarquer de Macron.


La seule chance de LREM c est d aller piocher des voix  gauche... Et j espre que NUPES saura occuper ce terrain politique du centre gauche grce  ces allis. Comme ils ne se feront pas doubl par leur gauche... Ils auraient alors une chance relle.

L o LFI ne peut pas prendre le pouvoir .. les alliances qui forment NUPES donne une lgitimit et un vernis de polishing a une formation juge par beaucoup comme extrmiste et outrancire dans ses propos et sa com. C'est ce qui manque depuis le dbut pour faire avancer le programme AEC ou s en approcher.

N oublions pas non plus qu'au local le vote de rejet qui forme une partie de l lectorat de MLP fera dfaut aux candidats du RN qui n ont pas cette saveur. Et une grande partie de ces gens sont des dus de la gauche plus que des vieux racistes.  Encore un rservoir de voix pour NUPES... D autant plus grand que Hollande s est bien dmarque de cette alliance... Ce qui leur permettra de dgommer son bilan sans difficult... Et d voquer des poques ou le PS faisait son travail encore.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et bien de mon ct... Je pense que a reste possible... 
> 
> LREM a gagn... Mais sans que la victoire ai de saveur. Ils savent que Macron a gagn par dfaut sans rel enthousiasme pour son programme. LR est a la masse...


Il avait un programme ? Non, plus srieusement, il sait peut etre qu'il a t lu pour faire barrage, mais c'est pas a qui va l'empcher  continuer  nous prendre pour des cons.





> La seule chance de LREM c est d aller piocher des voix  gauche...


Pour a, faudrait faire une politique de gauche, et donc se proccuper un peu plus des gens et de l'avenir du pays et un peu moins des entreprises.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Pour a, faudrait faire une politique de gauche, et donc se proccuper un peu plus des gens et de l'avenir du pays et un peu moins des entreprises.


Ce n'est pas aussi les entreprises qui font vivre le pays ?

Il n'y a pas que les grands groupes, les plus gros employeurs sont les PME, l'artisanat. Si elles vont bien il y a de l'emploi et s'il y a de l'emploi c'et mieux, non ?

ONTAYG

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce n'est pas aussi les entreprises qui font vivre le pays ?
> Il n'y a pas que les grands groupes, les plus gros employeurs sont les PME, l'artisanat. Si elles vont bien il y a de l'emploi et s'il y a de l'emploi c'et mieux, non ?


c'est bien pour cela que Bashung chantait "ma petite entreprise elle ne connait pas la crise"  ::mouarf:: 
A ce que je sais plus de 90% des entreprises en France ont moins de 20 salaris



> Pour a, faudrait faire une politique de gauche, et donc se proccuper un peu plus des gens et de l'avenir du pays et un peu moins des entreprises.


ah tiens donc..et les recettes fiscales,les allocations chmages,les cotisations pour l'assurance-maladie et la pension vieillesse d'o est-ce que cela vient ?
C'est bien beau de nous dire que la France peut emprunter auprs des marchs financiers  des taux d'intrt faibles mais faudrait pas trop s'endetter dmesurment non plus.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce n'est pas aussi les entreprises qui font vivre le pays ?
> 
> Il n'y a pas que les grands groupes, les plus gros employeurs sont les PME, l'artisanat. Si elles vont bien il y a de l'emploi et s'il y a de l'emploi c'et mieux, non ?
> 
> ONTAYG





> se proccuper *un peu plus* des gens et de l'avenir du pays et *un peu moins* des entreprises


J'ai jamais crit "pas du tout"  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> Ce n'est pas aussi les entreprises qui font vivre le pays ?
> 
> Il n'y a pas que les grands groupes, les plus gros employeurs sont les PME, l'artisanat. Si elles vont bien il y a de l'emploi et s'il y a de l'emploi c'et mieux, non ?
> 
> ONTAYG



Sauf que peu est fait justement pour les PME et l'artisanat. Il suffit de voir  quel point il est compliqu pour eux, d'obtenir des prts pour lancer ou dvelopper leur activit.
Les aides aux entreprises ont toujours plus aid les grandes (ou presque).

----------


## pmithrandir

Ca c'est sur...

Le premier discriminant tant le niveau administratif requis pour obtenir les aides.

Par exemple CIR CII.
Si c est fait honntement pas une PME ne devrait recevoir d aide avec a.

Parce que Max c est 10 a 20% de r&d dans la majeure partie des structures... Soit sur 10 dev eligibles 2 a 4% de masse salariale conomise par le crdit. a paye a peine le cot de ralisation du dossier... Entre 2 et 10 jours homme.

Du coup... C est les grands groupes qui rcuprent ou les TPE PME qui maquillent leur chiffres pour charger le max sur la r&d... Bref les magouilleurs.

Je pense que l on aurait pu faire aisment d autres mcanismes de crdit pour remplacer a.

----------


## Mat.M

> Par exemple CIR CII.


merci pour le message tiens un truc que je viens de dcouvrir sur la fiche Wikipedia du Crdit d'impt recherche
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cr%C3%...%B4t_recherche




> Les principales dpenses ligibles sont :
> les dpenses de personnel concernant les chercheurs et techniciens. L'ensemble des personnes valorises doit comprendre *au moins un bac+5 minimum* et des bac+2 minimum,* les diplmes devant tre relatifs au domaine de recherche de l'entreprise.* Il est toutefois possible de valoriser des personnes ayant une longue exprience dans le domaine de recherche  condition qu'elles remplissent plusieurs critres29 ou qu'elles soient indispensables  la ralisation des travaux de R&D3


donc si vous n'avez pas un niveau bac+4 /5 a me semble difficile de se faire embaucher par une entreprise du numrique




> Les aides aux entreprises ont toujours plus aid les grandes (ou presque).


 ce que je sais une grande entreorise de distribution avait beaucoup touch en crdit d'impt.
C'est qu'un small business act  la franaise c'est pas prs d'arriver  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour a, faudrait faire une politique de gauche, et donc se proccuper un peu plus des gens et de l'avenir du pays et un peu moins des entreprises.


Le problme tait que les gens associent toujours PS et gauche. Le fait que le PS se rallie  NUPES et que les lphants "caviaristes" dclarent officiellement leur amour pour LREM, va peut-tre leur ouvrir les yeux.

----------


## pmithrandir

On ne peut pas opposer gauche et entreprise.

La gauche ayant besoin de rentre d'argent, elle doit forcement conserver un tissu d'entreprise vivant. 25% de chomage, ca ne rempli pas les caisses pour redistribuer...
La gauche est donc force d'avoir une politique qui est propice aux entreprises.

Cela ne veut pas dire tre une carpette pour elles non plus.

Pour moi, la gauche vient forcement avec une vision collectiviste, socialement protectrice, galitariste d'cologie et de justice.
La ou la droite, y compris Macron, vont prner lindividualisme et l'auto rgulation du systme.

Les deux approches, quand elles sont dogmatiques, mnent  une impasse.

Par exemple, identifier certains domaines, clefs, comme la sant qui ne sont pas dans le march priv, c'est plutot une bonne ide. Mais collectiviser toutes les entreprises, c'est aller au casse pipe.
A l'inverse, donner de la libert et de la flexibilit c'est bien, mais laisser tout faire sans contrle, cest de l'angelisme et ca mne a l'anarchie du capitalisme dbrid.

Tout est toujours affaire d'quilibre... pour donner il faut financer...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu remarques qu a chaque fois que des mesures de gauche... Mme les plus importantes... La gauche se prend une veste juste aprs.
> Par de mauvais choix stratgique surement... Mais galement parce que la population n a jamais plbiscit ces dernires autant qu'on pourrait le penser.
> 
> Et surtout parce qu' chaque fois derrire on voyait que a manquait de substance... Et de financement.
> 
> Mais que si on veut prendre et garder le pouvoir il va falloir peut tre revoir la mthode non?


Concernant Jospin et sa mauvaise performance au premier tour de la prsidentielle, cela n'a rien  voir avec les 35 heures elles-mmes qui ont t trs favorablement accueillies par ceux qui en ont profit. Mais tout le monde n'en a pas bnfici, notamment dans les services publics et les hpitaux car la mise en place de cette rforme devait s'taler dans le temps, le temps de recruter du personnel et aussi pour lisser les dpenses de l'tat. 

Jospin avait aussi un talon d'Achille nomm Claude Allgre, ministre de l'ducation nationale qui selon ses propres termes voulait "dgraisser le Mammouth", ce qui a dmobilis cet lectorat pour le premier tour d'autant plus que les sondages donnaient Jospin prsent au second tour. S'ajoute  cela une campagne lectorale trs mdiocre de sa part, une journe exceptionnellement ensoleille le dimanche de l'lection ce qui a favoris un peu plus l'abstention, et voil le rsultat.

Encore une fois tu ragis avec les  priori de la propagande habituelle (impossibilit/dfaut de financement), mais en ralit la dfaite de Jospin n'a rien  voir avec les 35H elles-mmes (les mcontents sont ceux qui n'en n'ont pas profit), ni avec son financement. Quand  la modration de l'augmentation des salaires durant quelques annes, cela ne drangeait personne car cela faisait dj longtemps que les salaires stagnaient, donc autant gagner du temps libre  salaire gal.

Donc non,ce n'est pas une histoire de financement (le bilan budgtaire sous Jospin tait satisfaisant), ni de mthode ou  la marge, ce n'est malheureusement pas si simple. 

Le fait est que les mdia mainstream sont aux mains des milliardaires et que peu de gens ont le temps de s'informer ailleurs plus en dtails. La prcarit ou la surcharge de travail, le manque de temps, le stress, on prfrera logiquement regarder un bon film pour dcompresser plutt qu'un documentaire social sur Arte. Ce qui fait qu'au total l'essentiel de nos informations glanes au passage ici et l est format  la sauce nolibrale, o l'on prne l'individualisme forcen, l'inutilit des impts, et indirectement l'asservissement de l'homme au travail quelque soit son salaire. Pas terrible comme ambiance. 

Et donc certains sont devenus assez bte pour penser qu'ils amlioreront leur qualit de vie en supprimant les impts. De mme qu'ils ont entendu dire qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise, ils se prennent eux-mmes pour une entreprise, sauf qu' la diffrence des entreprises, une baisse des cotisations se traduira pour eux par une baisse des services dont ils ne peuvent pas valuer l'ampleur ni les consquences d'autant plus qu'on leur cache les vritables tenants et aboutissants.

C'est plus une mthode pour changer ce systme de dsinformation qu'il faudrait trouver, car toute opposition au systme nolibral quelque soit la qualit de ses dirigeants et des mthodes de gouvernance se heurtera toujours  une opposition mdiatique froce orchestre par l'oligarchie de la haute finance.

Tu dis plus loin que "les alliances qui forment NUPES donne une lgitimit et un vernis de polishing  une formation juge par beaucoup comme extrmiste et outrancire", mais je te paries 100 contre 1 qu'il n'en sera rien dans le sens o il y aura toujours une diabolisation mdiatique de cette alliance d'une manire ou d'une autre pour les lgislatives... si toutefois il y a une campagne lectorale car Macron n'aime les grands dbats que lorsqu'ils ne sont pas suivis d'lections, c'est sa vision de la dmocratie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand on en est a accuser la mto.. c est triste pour la politique.

Pour le moment, passes les ractions outrages de LREM et de LR... On a eu l arrire garde hollandaise qui a ronchonn... Et depuis y a pas grand chose. 

En revanche, Macron a chang d ennemi pour attaquer NUPES... Et plus le RN... Et a c est plutt bon pour les affaires... Si NUPES vite de partir trop  gauche en laissant le centre a Macron... Ils sont vraiment bien plac...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Melenchon ne brigue pas de nouveau mandat aux lgislatives. Prparerait-il l'avenir de LFI ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand on en est a accuser la mto.. c est triste pour la politique.


Ce qui est triste surtout, c'est que tu ne retiennes que cela parmi tous les arguments que j'ai avanc. Enfin bon, on se bat avec les armes que l'on a, et je suppose que c'est tout ce qu'il te reste en magasin, des caricatures  deux balles pour donner la rplique cote que cote. Sans doute par fiert, histoire de rester dans le jeu et reprendre la main, tu n'as pas encore appris qu'il est parfois plus intelligent de passer son tour.

Admettons que cela soit une plaisanterie, une tentative de "mot d'esprit". A propos de mots d'esprit, allons voir du ct des professionnels en la personne d'Hippolyte Girardot dans l'mission Par Jupiter. Sa chronique dbute  40'35" et se termine  44'55.  Il nous parle de la tendance revival, avec au passage l'quivalent japonais d'une Dalida, puis un dernier concert de McCartney ressuscitant John Lennon sur un cran, tout a pour en arriver  NUPES qui selon lui est un revival de l'union de la gauche des annes 70-80 qui s'est traduit par une dsillusion 2 ans aprs la conqute du pouvoir.

C'est brillamment construit avec des rfrences culturelles, Orphe et Eurydice pour terminer et faire chic et bon genre. On se sent rempli d'admiration pour cet esprit cultiv.

Cependant en substance, niveau argumentaire c'est zro point, sauf  penser que toute union est inutile puisque cela a dj t fait par le pass, et que tout doit se reproduire  l'identique 40 ans plus tard. Et, fait remarquable, comme je le disais prcdemment, c'est toujours la mme musique de la dsillusion (sous entendu le tournant de la rigueur) en se gardant bien de mentionner toutes les avances sociales acquises dans les annes 80 et elles sont nombreuses. 

Voil le niveau d'objectivit des bobos parisiens cultivs et bien pensants et il n'a aucune excuse de les ignorer puisqu'il est n en 1955. Mais dans son milieu on se fiche de la 5me semaine de congs pays, de l'augmentation du smic ou encore de la retraite  60 ans, du RMI et de la CSG pour la protection sociale, monsieur a sans doute un hpital rserv pour viter d'tre la prochaine victime due au manque de personnel dans les urgences. Cultiv mais anti social et trompeur. 

Cela dit il est probablement injuste de le dfinir sur cette seule chronique, mais quand je disais dans mon prcdent message que NUPES se ferait diaboliser d'une manire ou d'une autre dans les mdia, il ne m'a fallu attendre que quelques heures pour le constater en coutant simplement une mission que j'coute tous les jours. J'imagine que c'est pareil sur toutes les ondes, l'intelligentsia parisienne doit tre mobilise pour discrditer NUPES par tous les moyens y compris avec des arguments bidons. Parlons du pass ou du caractre de l'un ou de l'autre, mais ne parlons surtout pas des programmes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je vois surtour que NUPES, et en particulier LFI, se fait reprendre sur des candidats soit parachuts, soit de qualit moindre qu'escompt.
C'est exactement ce que je disais il y a quelques posts.

Je lis aussi de nombreux articles sur les candidatures dissidentes contre cet accord de candidats qui sont souvent bien ancr au local, et qui pensent que les candidats de LFI sont moins bons. Cela ne m'tonne pas, puisque LFI a principalement rassembl des opposants durant des annes, pas des rassembleurs. Donc chaque souvenirs d'opposition se fait plus vif quand l'ancien trouble fte se retrouve maintenant investi par Paris.

J'ai galement entendu des gens dire, puisque LFI veut prendre du pouvoir, qu'ils prsentent aussi des bnvoles pour tenir les bureaux de votes, dpouiller, etc... role actuellement dvolu presque exclusivement aux bnvoles et membres des partis traditionnels (PS et LR).

Bref, ca ressemble plus  des embrouilles envers un nouveau venu vu comme opportuniste qu'une contestation de masse dans les mdias et une diabolisation massive.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, tu vois a o ? Tu entends a o ? ...
Ben dans les mdias mainstream.

Des mcontents locaux victimes d'un accord pass entre les ttes des partis qu'ils reprsentent, tu en auras forcment. Et chacun est surmdiatis pour diaboliser cette union, car si cette union fonctionne, LREM pourrait ne pas tre majoritaire  l'AN. Et, a, ce serait le drame. Je ne parle mme pas du cas o NUPES aurait la majorit absolue, l Macron, c'est l'enfer sur terre pour tous les Macronistes.  ::mouarf:: 

Donc, oui, certainement qu'il y aura des dsaccords, des dus, des "revendiquant", ... Mais, quand c'est un ministre, comme Blanquer, qui est envoy dans une circonscription qu'il ne connait pas (parisien pure souche jamais lu candidat dans le Loiret !), l, on dit "ce n'est en rien un parachutage", 1mn dans le journal de 13h, et on n'en parle plus.

Bref, on parle beaucoup des candidats LFI investis au dtriment de candidats d'autres partis de la  NUPES, mais trs peu des autres. a fait parti des manipulations mdiatiques dont ABCIWEB parle. C'est pas forcment ENORME, mais juste suffisamment insidieux pour faire le boulot... Et comme c'est rpt  toutes les sauces dans tous les mdias et  chaque occasion, on a l'impression que c'est un phnomne spcifique  LFI de l'ogre Mlenchon.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour ma part, je vois surtour que NUPES, et en particulier LFI, se fait reprendre sur des candidats soit parachuts, soit de qualit moindre qu'escompt.


Comme  chaque lection et pour tous les partis. C'est pas vraiment une spcialit de NUPES, a...

----------


## pmithrandir

J en convient 

C est justement le sens de mon analyse. Rien d exceptionnel sous le soleil.

De plus a part un cas bien spcifique, celui qui s est retir a la suite d une saisie du comit thique pour agression sexuelle .. les autres faisaient parti d'un seul article condens. Pas un matraquage en rgle.

Je ne crois donc pas a la manipulation de masse voque. Elle viendra peut tre... Mais l a reste dans des niveaux usuels.

En revanche on voit bien que la gauche fait peur. La nouvelle premier ministre est la uniquement pour sduire les lecteurs PS et EELV.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne pense pas que E. BORNE puisse attirer autre chose que les Hollandistes, qui sont de toutes faon dj acquis  Macron.

----------


## Gunny

Quel progressisme ! Moi, personne de gauche, suis compltement conquis par cet accs de modernisme dont fait preuve ce courageux jeune homme.

----------


## halaster08

C'est rigolo la NUPES fait tellement peur  la Macronie qu'ils refusent de la nommer :https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0c84db72975af

Pas sr que la tactique de l'autruche soit la meilleure option.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Encore une tentative de manipulation des donnes pour avantager le Macronnisme.  ::roll:: 

Mais ce seront les seuls  tre NUPES, ... heu DUPES !  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quel progressisme ! Moi, personne de gauche, suis compltement conquis par cet accs de modernisme dont fait preuve ce courageux jeune homme.


Srieux ou ironie?

----------


## Gunny

> Srieux ou ironie?


C'tait une blague en effet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Si Macron a nomm E. Borne en tant que 1er ministre, a ne s'arrange pas pour le fminisme dans les rangs de LREM.

----------


## ONTAYG

De tout faon il ne devrait y avoir aucun lu et aucun ministre qui ait eu la moindre condamnation quel que soit le motif.

Ils sont pays par l'tat et les employs de l'tat doivent tre cleans.

----------


## BenoitM

> De tout faon il ne devrait y avoir aucun lu et aucun ministre qui ait eu la moindre condamnation quel que soit le motif.
> 
> Ils sont pays par l'tat et les employs de l'tat doivent tre cleans.


Euh pas de delai de prescription chez toi?
Si j'ai fais une connerie  mes 18 ans ca doit me poursuivre toute ma vie?

----------


## pmithrandir

La rgle de 0 condamnations est sduisante... Mais fourbe.

Elle permet l instauration de procs politique. Pourquoi se battre contre un candidat quand il s' agit juste de le faire condamner.

Elle pose la question du niveau de condamnation ncessaire pour coper de cette interdiction. Par exemple un excs de vitesse... C est trop ou pas assez?

On pose effectivement le dlai de prescription.

Ce faisant, on cre une double peine qui va a l encontre de l galit.

On carte de facto tous les anciens condamns. Ok renie donc tout rle rdempteur a la prison o la justice. Si je prend l exemple d une petite frappe condamn  1 an de prison pour deal de shit.  Il peut en ressortir et aller jouer les animateurs / aidants pour prvenir ce type de comportement une fois quelques annes passes. 
Pourquoi ne pourrait il pas, si il est de nouveau stable et apprci de sa ville, tre conseiller municipal, maire, dput...


On voit aussi le poid que peuvent avoir certaines btises de jeune. Je connaissais qq qui avait un casier pour vol... De nain de jardin. Ils avaient voulu les remettre en fort... Dlire d tudiant... Et il avait fini devant le juge.

----------


## virginieh

Tout a on le fait pour les fonctionnaires dj. Pourquoi pas pour les politiques au final ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre. L, ce n'est pas du vol de nain de jardin quand il tait tudiant, ni un excs de vitesse. Mais de la violence conjugale !
On ne parle que de a ! C'est une des priorits annonces de Macron de lutter contre ces violences ! Et, en parallle un mec condamn (pas juste accus) se retrouve investi pour les lgislatives par le groupe de Macron !

J'appelle cela du foutage de gueule !

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, je rpondais  ontayg. Pas au sujet d actualit.

Pour moi il ne devrait pas y avoir d interdiction automatique... Une procdure existe dj pour dchoir de ses droits lectifs une personne .  Le rendre inligible. Doit on en faire plus?

Ici  mon sens on a plus une question politique que juridique. Politiquement c est une connerie... Comme d avoir gard darmanin tu me diras. 

A voir si a se confirme l'accueil qu'il recevra dans les urnes. Je doute que les lecteurs le sanctionne. Et tant que les gens accepteront d lire des personnes peu recommandables... Je ne sais ce que l on peut faire.

Le jour o ils ne dpasseront pas les 3% les partis les ecarteront directement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

a pose quand mme un souci. 
Personnellement, quand je vais voter pour les lgislatives, je ne vais pas demander le pdigre de chaque personne sur la liste. 

C'est au parti qui constitue cette liste de s'assurer que chaque candidat est "correct".

On pourrait aussi envisager que les candidats puissent tre carts par une haute instance (je ne sais laquelle au juste) s'il a commis des dlits graves. 
Peut-tre que certains dlits devraient, de fait, les rendre inligibles.

J'avoue que le vote des gens m'a toujours surpris. Si je prends le cas clbre des Balkany, comment ont-ils pu tre r-lus maire alors qu'ils avaient tellement de casseroles aux fesses que la plupart des taulards en taient jaloux !
Mais, un ami, me disait : "Oui, mais si c'est le candidat du parti pour lequel je veux voter, je n'ai pas le choix". Et il a raison. Dans la circonscription o va se prsenter ce sinistre individu, les gens voulant voter pour LREM vont de fait cautionner ce type ! Sans autres choix.

J'avoue que c'est assez complexe comme truc, mais je suis sr qu'il y a des solutions  apporter.

----------


## escartefigue

> J'avoue que le vote des gens m'a toujours surpris. Si je prends le cas clbre des Balkany, comment ont-ils pu tre r-lus maire alors qu'ils avaient tellement de casseroles aux fesses que la plupart des taulards en taient jaloux !
> Mais, un ami, me disait : "Oui, mais si c'est le candidat du parti pour lequel je veux voter, je n'ai pas le choix". Et il a raison. Dans la circonscription o va se prsenter ce sinistre individu, les gens voulant voter pour LREM vont de fait cautionner ce type ! Sans autres choix.


Sur ce point je ne suis pas d'accord : si un(e) candidat(e) qui reprsente le parti dont je me sens le plus proche politiquement en est au mme niveau de triche, corruption et fraude fiscale que ceux-l (je parle de faute avres, pas de simples rumeurs), alors jamais je ne voterai pour lui ou pour elle. Soit je choisi un autre candidat, soit je vote blanc. Et pas question de m'abstenir non plus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais pour certains, je pense que le raisonnement est "si le parti le/la valide, c'est que tout ce qu'on dit c'est pour l'empcher de gagner".

Dans le cas des Balkany, c'est dur de pouvoir admettre a, mais, ils ont toujours dit qu'ils taient innocents, donc pour certains, c'est juste de l'acharnement judiciaire.  ::roll:: 

Je pense que les partis ont un devoir envers les citoyens. Et, dans le cas Balkany, si le parti avait investi un autre candidat et refus que Balkany ne se prsente sous leur tiquette, a aurait chang la donne. Peut-tre que Balkany aurait gagn quand mme, mais dans ce cas, c'tait vraiment le choix des citoyens.

----------


## totozor

> Mais, un ami, me disait : "Oui, mais si c'est le candidat du parti pour lequel je veux voter, je n'ai pas le choix". Et il a raison. Dans la circonscription o va se prsenter ce sinistre individu, les gens voulant voter pour LREM vont de fait cautionner ce type ! Sans autres choix.


Cette situation trs prcise m'chappe.
C'est  dire que les gens veulent voter pour un parti dont l'une des priorits est la lutte contre la violence faite aux femmes qui prsente un candidat qui a t condamn pour a.
Cette lutte n'est peut tre pas la priorit pour ces personnes, je peux le comprendre.
Mais comment faire confiance  une entit dont les actes et les engagements ne sont pas pertinents?

Et en tant qu'lecteur, donner mon vote  cette personne envoie deux messages qui me semblent dangereux:
Ne t'inquites pas, parti chri, la lutte contre les violence faites au femmes n'est pas non plus ma priorit.
Chers parti, rien ne change, vos engagements n'ont pas d'importance, faites comme bon vous semble je vous ferais toujours confiance.


Je suis assez heureux, mes parents ont toujours vot de la mme faon. Aux prsidentielles ils ont chang d'habitude, rvolts par l'attitude de leur bord habituel.

----------


## Gunny

C'est simple, ils sont contre les violences faites aux femmes _par les pauvres_.

----------


## totozor

> C'est simple, ils sont contre les violences faites aux femmes _par les pauvres_.


Pardon pour cette petite correction, soyons prcis jusqu'au bout :;): 



> C'est simple, ils sont contre les violences faites aux femmes _par_ _les pauvres_.


? ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

Il y a une infirmire qui avait lanc des projectiles sur les forces de l'ordre, condamn avec du suris, qui est supplante d'une candidate LFI.

Est-ce normal ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bonne question.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est toute la difficult de la violence comme moyen de contestation politique.
Je n y suis pas favorable... Mais a reste un moyen parfois lgitime.

A voir maintenant si cette violence est lgitime en France. D aucun dirait que oui a cause de la violence d tat... Mais je ne sais pas si l on peut cautionner cette rponse.

Pour le moins je pense que c est assez maladroit et a prte trop facilement le flanc a la critique.( On en revient encore aux candidats seconds couteaux... Plus habitu  rler / manifester qu a construire)

----------


## totozor

> Il y a une infirmire qui avait lanc des projectiles sur les forces de l'ordre, condamn avec du suris, qui est supplante d'une candidate LFI.
> Est-ce normal ?


Je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais, il me semble (et corrigez moi si je me trompe), mais la lutte contre la violence policire est l'une des lignes directrices de LFI.
Donc je trouve a pertinent avec leur ligne de conduite, elle pourrait mme s'en servir comme d'un acte lgitimant son combat mais je ne sais pas dans que cadre elle a lanc le projectile.
Ses adversaires politiques auraient raisons de l'attaquer sur cet acte et elle aurait raison de se dfendre, chacun affirmant sa position politique.

Je ne trouverais a pas normal si la LFI faisait de la protection des forces de l'ordre un de leur cheval de bataille.

Un militant peut il se prsenter alors qu'il a t condamn pour l'une de ses actions militantes?
Je penses que oui, et a peut d'ailleurs tre une de ses actions de lgitimation. (Que je sois d'accord avec lui ou non)
C'est pour moi la force du militantisme par rapport  l'action purement politicienne. (Les deux sont ncessaires)

Malcolm X et Martin Luther King avaient de faon de militer radicalement diffrentes. ils avaient un respect mutuel important bien conscient que chacun tait une face de la mme pice.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas de topic LFI, ce topic et ce qui s'en rapproche le plus.
Adrien Quatennens souponn de violences conjugales : gifle, main courante, retrait de LFI... on vous rsume l'affaire
En gros, le divorce entre Adrien Quatennens et Cline Quatennens se passe mal :  dans un contexte d'extrme tension et d'agressivit mutuelle , elle dpose une main courante parce qu'il a t physiquement violent avec elle.
Le type se met en retrait de ses fonctions au sein de LFI (est-ce que a signifie qu'il dmissionne ?) afin que cette histoire ne vienne pas entacher LFI.
Mlenchon le soutient, et a n'a pas plu  certaines personnes.

Par exemple Caroline De Haas crit :



> Les violences au sein du couple sont intolrables, quels que soient les conflits qui existent. Jexprime mon soutien  Cline. Je prend acte des excuses et du retrait dAdrien de ses fonctions au sein du mouvement. 
> Tout mon soutien aux femmes victimes, partout dans le monde.


Je trouve que ce message est trop orient, on n'a l'impression que Cline Quatennens  est totalement innocente et qu'elle n'a jamais rien fait de mal.
Alors qu'il y a eu probablement de la violence psychologique (violence morale, violence mentale, ou violence motionnelle) de sa part, et beaucoup pensent que la violence psychologique peut tre plus grave que la violence physique. (en plus a laisse pas de trace physique, donc c'est plus difficile  prouver)
Bon aprs Adrien Quatennens a probablement t violent physiquement et psychologiquement Lui c'est clair qu'il n'est pas innocent.

J'aimerais bien qu'un homme victime de violence psychologique, recueil des preuves d'harclement moral et porte plante avant de craquer et de devenir violent physiquement.
La violence psychologique peut rsulter en un traumatisme psychologique, pouvant inclure anxit, dpression chronique, ou trouble de stress post-traumatique.

=====
Le  peuple de gauche , un ensemble cohrent sur le fond mais divis sur la forme



> En dehors du nuclaire et de la mondialisation, les partisans de lunion des gauches aux dernires lections saccordent sur la plupart des sujets mais divergent sur le comportement  adopter vis--vis du gouvernement, selon une tude publie le 25 aot.


 Nupes, les armes  gauche ? , le combat de lunion



> De ce point de vue, il est vrai, tout reste  faire pour la Nupes dont le projet  antilibral  demeure transperc par des dsaccords sur lEurope, lnergie nuclaire ou lOtan. Comment viter les divergences des appareils, btir une plateforme unique et saccorder sur une candidature commune en vue de la prsidentielle de 2027 ?  *Le peuple sest dtourn de la gauche* , constatent Hollande et Mlenchon. Pour lheure, ni lun ni lautre nont encore trouv le moyen de le reconqurir.


Je prfre la gauche de Fabien Roussel  la gauche de Sandrine Rousseau  :;): 
Rentre agite pour la Nupes : pourquoi les tensions se multiplient  gauche



> Ce nest pas la premire fois que Sandrine Rousseau et Fabien Roussel scharpent. Pendant la campagne prsidentielle, la dclaration du communiste sur la  bonne viande  et la gastronomie franaise avait dj provoqu lagacement de lcologiste. Puis, fin aot, *la dpute de Paris avait regrett que  manger une entrecte cuite sur un barbecue  restait  un symbole de virilit* , amenant son collgue  lAssemble a ironis sur le  sexe des escalopes .


Il a parl de "la gauche du travail" a semble intressant comme concept  :+1:

----------


## pmithrandir

L affaire quatemer est ce que j aime le moins... La politique spectacle.

Je pense que ce genre de comportement est anormal, mais pour moi a reste  rgler au sein du couple avec ou sans intervention de la justice, mais pas de manire publique.

En cela, la dnonciation de jlm sur les fuites sur cette main courante sont lgitime.

Maintenant, cette tche est prsente a vie pour lui et il ne pourra sans doute plus prtendre aux postes qu'il avait prevu d obtenir. 

Cela dmontre aussi pour moi l immaturit et la navet de LFI. Un mouvement plus mature aurait fait en sorte d intervenir en amont pour que aucune plainte ne soit dpose et que tout reste discret. C est amoral et difficile a entendre... Mais tel est l exercice du pouvoir.
Le tout bien sr en lchant en grand la personne incrimine si cela se savait.

Bref... Pas facile ce genre de sujets.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un mouvement plus mature aurait fait en sorte d intervenir en amont pour que aucune plainte ne soit dpose et que tout reste discret.


Je ne comprend pas  ::?:  ::?:  ::?: 
Comment un parti politique pourrait empcher une personne d'aller porter plainte ?
Si tu te fais agresser par un politicien, ce n'est pas son parti politique qui va t'en dissuader.

Je vois mal un politicien prendre ses responsabilits et assumer ses actes "j'ai viol ou tabass quelqu'un trs rcemment, donc je quitte le parti au cas o il y aurait une rponse judiciaire dans le futur".
Beaucoup de politiciens pensent tre intouchable et nient les faits.
Par exemple Cahuzac avec son "Je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse".

----------


## Pyramidev

Pour qu'un parti remporte les lections, il a besoin d'un bon orateur. Du ct de LFI, cela fait quelques temps que je me dis que le futur successeur de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sera soit Adrien Quatennens, soit Mathilde Panot, soit Franois Ruffin.
Comme Adrien Quatennens vient de prendre une casserole, peut-tre que ce sera Mathilde Panot ou Franois Ruffin. On verra.

----------


## escartefigue

Ou encore Clmentine Autain ou Alexis Corbire, il y en a certainement d'autres

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne comprend pas 
> Comment un parti politique pourrait empcher une personne d'aller porter plainte ?
> Si tu te fais agresser par un politicien, ce n'est pas son parti politique qui va t'en dissuader.
> 
> Je vois mal un politicien prendre ses responsabilits et assumer ses actes "j'ai viol ou tabass quelqu'un trs rcemment, donc je quitte le parti au cas o il y aurait une rponse judiciaire dans le futur".
> Beaucoup de politiciens pensent tre intouchable et nient les faits.
> Par exemple Cahuzac avec son "Je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse".


C est immoral, mais toute structure de pouvoir peut discuter avec une personnes pour l aider  aller dans une direction ou une autre.
La ils la connaissent tous .  Et y en a pas un qui lui a dit, tu va flinguer ses chances d obtenir un poste intressant, de continuer son travail actuel... Ce qui va forcment avoir un impact norme sur elle aussi.

On est pas dans la moralit mais toute structure de pouvoir sait normalement mettre en oeuvre ce genre de choses. a cre de l omerta bien sr. Mais autrement personne ne tient car personne n est parfait.

Excs de vitesse, drague lourde alcoolis, bagarre, mauvais choix financier, films pirate... Y a toujours une raison de faire parler en mal d une personne.

----------


## totozor

> J'aimerais bien qu'un homme victime de violence psychologique, recueil des preuves d'harclement moral et porte plante avant de craquer et de devenir violent physiquement.
> La violence psychologique peut rsulter en un traumatisme psychologique, pouvant inclure anxit, dpression chronique, ou trouble de stress post-traumatique.


Un oncle a t harcel par son ex femme pendant son divorce (voiture tagge, plusieurs sms/appels par jours pendant des mois, pied de grue devant sa rsidence tous les soirs pendant des semaines).
Il a voulu porter plainte pour harclement, la rponse de la police est que tout ceci n'en est pas. Que le mieux qu'il avait  faire est de poser des mains courantes jusqu' ce que l'un des deux drape (ce qui n'est pas arriv).
Il a dpos des mains courantes tous les jours pendant 2 mois, puis a mis en place un systme de transfert des messages vers son avocats pour garder des traces d'une partie de a. Aucun effet lgal, au mieux un peu de poids sur la balance dans les dcisions de justice.




> Je prfre la gauche de Fabien Roussel  la gauche de Sandrine Rousseau 
> Rentre agite pour la Nupes : pourquoi les tensions se multiplient  gauche
> Il a parl de "la gauche du travail" a semble intressant comme concept


A devoir choisir entre les deux j'en choisi aucun.
Roussel prend des positions racistes ou quasi macroniste.
Rousseau pousse le wokisme au point de souler les gauchistes.
Aprs on est dans un priode "creuse" ou chacun place ses pions. A voir comment leurs lignes volueront avec le temps.

Quatennens vient de se fermer la porte de la prsidence mais a fait un communiqu que je trouve bien. Il reconnait les faits (mme peut tre plus que la main courante), les regrette et prend du recul (voir ce que a veut dire).
Ce qui ne condamne pas la LFI. Par contre les soutiens de certains de ses camarades (Mlenchon en tte) ont t nuls  chier et dcrdibilisent le mouvement et sa capacit  grer les crises.
On peut condamner les faits personnellement et politiquement et soutenir la femme (en premier) puis l'homme pour les preuves qu'ils auront  passer.
Pour moi on voit une des grandes faiblesses de LFI, ils ont une posture morale et condamnent bien facilement, les mettant en porta faux quand ils sont pris la main dans le sac. La o la droite se fout royalement de ces attaques et les balayent d'un revers de la main quand elles arrivent, voire se vantent de la virilit qu'elles sous entendent.




> Je pense que ce genre de comportement est anormal, mais pour moi a reste  rgler au sein du couple avec ou sans intervention de la justice, mais pas de manire publique.
> Cela dmontre aussi pour moi l immaturit et la navet de LFI. Un mouvement plus mature aurait fait en sorte d intervenir en amont pour que aucune plainte ne soit dpose et que tout reste discret. C est amoral et difficile a entendre... Mais tel est l exercice du pouvoir.


1. Il n'y a aucune plainte, elle a dpos une main courante
2. La fuite ne vient ni d'elle, ni de lui
3. La LFI traite ce sujet de faon morale, elle ne peut pas empcher quelqu'un de porter plainte/poser une main courante sans se dcrdibiliser instantanment

Ceux qui ont le mieux gr cette crise pour l'instant sont Quatennens et ceux qui ne sont pas intervenus.
Il me semble que Clmentine Autain fait parti d'un groupe qui gre ce genre de chose, comment se fat il que tout le monde intervient avant elle. Comment se fait il que Mlenchon ne lui demande pas de relire son Tweet avant de l'envoyer?



> Pour qu'un parti remporte les lections, il a besoin d'un bon orateur. Du ct de LFI, cela fait quelques temps que je me dis que le futur successeur de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sera soit Adrien Quatennens, soit Mathilde Panot, soit Franois Ruffin.


Je penses que Mathilde Panot tait dj en tete de liste pour ca,
Ruffin est trop pro-prolo pour pouvoir attirer le bobo pas trs politis. (Mais il a le role primordial de parler aux prolo qu'il tient mieux que ses camarades, peut tre  l'exception de Roussel)

----------


## Gunny

Oui on en arrive  une grande vulnrabilit de la gauche : ses candidats doivent tre blancs comme neige (ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose en soi), alors qu' droite les casseroles tout le monde s'en fout, voire ca les aide  monter parce qu'ils peuvent se monter en victime ou se faire protger contre des faveurs.

----------


## pmithrandir

Totozor,

A mon sens peut importe d ou vient la fuite.
L information allait forcment devenir publique a un moment. Ou servir a faire chanter quatenner a vie.

Dposer une main courante, c est bon pour la plbe. Si on veut faire partie des matres du monde o en tre conjoint .. on ne joue plus sur ce registre.

Mais bon... La com a t nulle d un bout a l autre.

Mme le procureur se saisi en urgence de l affaire alors que rien ne se passait avant que a soit public...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'y a aucune plainte, elle a dpos une main courante


Une main courante en prcisant qu'elle ne voulait pas porter plainte ni que cette affaire aille en justice. C'est le parquet qui s'est saisi de cette affaire malgr tout.



> Avant mme sa parution, mardi soir, lavocate du dput insoumis a relay un texte cosign par lui et son pouse, dans lequel ils confirment le dpt de cette main courante, voquant une situation de divorce difficile.
> 
> Sans rfuter clairement les faits de violences conjugales voqus par le Canard, ils crivent : Suite  une dispute aprs avoir annonc sa volont de sparation, Cline Quatennens a dpos une main courante en prcisant aux policiers qui lont entendue quelle ne souhaitait ni porter plainte, ni qu'il y ait de suites judiciaires  cette main courante et qu'elle exigeait que les informations ne se retrouvent pas dans la presse, stipule le texte.





> Oui on en arrive  une grande vulnrabilit de la gauche : ses candidats doivent tre blancs comme neige (ce qui n'est pas une mauvaise chose en soi), alors qu' droite les casseroles tout le monde s'en fout, voire ca les aide  monter parce qu'ils peuvent se monter en victime ou se faire protger contre des faveurs


Ce n'est pas vraiment une vulnrabilit en soi, c'est ce que les media et les politiques en font. Pourquoi le parquet s'est-il saisi de cette affaire, ils n'ont rien de plus urgent  traiter? Ils n'arrivent pas  faire la diffrence entre une dispute qui a mal tourn dans un contexte difficile et exceptionnel, et d'autres affaires de mal traitances rcurrentes au quotidien dont ils ne s'occupent mme pas en attendant des actes toujours pires? Jamais le parquet ne se serait saisi de cette affaire s'il ne s'tait pas s'agit de Quatennens.

Et puis bien sr les media se rgalent comme si c'tait une affaire d'tat et ils vont faire durer l'info pendant des jours et des jours, alors qu'ils enterrent trs vite des affaires autrement plus graves concernant le fonctionnement de l'tat, je pense  l'affaire Benalla dont au final on a trs peu parl dans les mdia tlviss. Violence contre des manifestants, port d'arme illicite, disparition d'un coffre fort sous scells par des hommes de main au service du gouvernement, manoeuvres d'Ismal Emelien, conseill spcial du prsident pour trafiquer des vidos  charge contre les manifestants et protger Benalla, etc. On a trs vite enterr ces affaires pourtant bien plus importantes, qu'une claque isole dont la victime avait expressment prcis ne pas vouloir donner de suites judiciaires ni mdiatiques.




> Ruffin est trop pro-prolo pour pouvoir attirer le bobo pas trs politis. (Mais il a le role primordial de parler aux prolo qu'il tient mieux que ses camarades, peut tre  l'exception de Roussel)


Je ne crois pas non plus qu'il soit intress. Quant  Roussel on voit bien qu'il fait tout pour exister, le score du PC tait de 2.5% aux dernires prsidentielles, donc il est par dfinition intenable, quelque soit ses interlocuteurs/partenaires il fera de la provocation.

----------


## totozor

> A mon sens peut importe d ou vient la fuite.
> L information allait forcment devenir publique a un moment. Ou servir a faire chanter quatenner a vie.


Pourquoi cette rptition de Quatenner?
L'information risquait de fuiter : Oui mais tu ne peux pas empcher quelqu'un de dposer une main courante et si tu le fais tu risques d'empirer le problme.
Quatennens grer la situation de cette fuite de faon quasi parfaite. Son environnement oui.



> Dposer une main courante, c est bon pour la plbe. Si on veut faire partie des matres du monde o en tre conjoint .. on ne joue plus sur ce registre.


Connaissais tu sa femme avant cette histoire?
Elle est la plbe, elle peut dposer une main courante si elle le veut, et elle doit mme le faire.




> Mais bon... La com a t nulle d un bout a l autre.


Non, Quatennens a bien grer cette situation.
Ce qu'il a mal gr : AVANT il jouait les moralisateur avec tout le monde ce qui l'empche aujourd'hui de se prsenter sur un plateau pour dire qu'il regrette ces gestes, qu'il en assumera les consquences mais que ce n'est qu'un homme et qu'il est faillible. Que ceci n'est pas une excuse mais une explication.
Mlenchon, lui, a t nul  chier.
Quelle est la proportion de couples qui divorcent? Est il surprenant qu'un homme politique dont la vie a probablement t chamboule aussi vite vive une crise de couple? Je ne crois pas.
La LFI a un angle de comm' autour du fait qu'ils sont des gens normaux, son divorce qui serait surement devenu publique  un moment ou un autre aurait pu entretenir ce roman politique.

Combien de prsidents Franais ont eu des relations extraconjugales pendant leur mandats?
Combien de prsidents Franais ont des enfants illgitimes?
Et a ne choque personne, combien de macronistes, ont des plaintes d'agressions sexuelles au cul et assument en regardant les journalistes serein?

Si on retirait un peu de moralisation et si on utilisait nos organes thiques un peu mieux  la gauche on pourrait grer ces situation bien plus facilement et potentiellement en sortir renforc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C est immoral, mais toute structure de pouvoir peut discuter avec une personnes pour l aider  aller dans une direction ou une autre.


Ton conjoint t'attaques, tu dposes une main courante.
Qu'est-ce que l'entreprise de l'agresseur vient faire l dedans ?

Si j'ai bien compris, de votre point de vue, si une jeune militante (ou un jeune militant) se fait violer par un (ou une) cadre LFI, le parti devrait la (ou le) convaincre de se taire ?




> La ils la connaissent tous .  Et y en a pas un qui lui a dit, tu va flinguer ses chances d obtenir un poste intressant, de continuer son travail actuel... Ce qui va forcment avoir un impact norme sur elle aussi.


Je ne suis pas convaincu.
Il y a sentiment beaucoup plus humains que je visualise mieux c'est : "Je le dteste et je vais tout faire pour le pourrir c't'encul !".
Il arrive qu'un humain soit content d'assister  la chute d'un autre humain (*Schadenfreude*).

Je ne sais pas ce que fait Cline Quatennens dans la vie, mais je vois pas en quoi cette histoire ferait du tort  sa carrire.
 la limite si elle bosse pour LFI a craint, mais elle peut toujours trouver un vrai job ailleurs. Elle a peut-tre des comptences on ne sait pas.




> Aucun effet lgal, au mieux un peu de poids sur la balance dans les dcisions de justice.


a doit tre terrible de se faire harceler par sa conjointe ou son conjoint.




> A devoir choisir entre les deux j'en choisi aucun.


Si vous deviez classer les diffrentes gauches ?
Je trouve les ides de Sandrine Rousseau plus dangereuses que les ides de Fabien Roussel.
Au moins eux ont des ides, contrairement au PS, qui est devenue une sorte de LR/LREM.




> Rousseau pousse le wokisme au point de souler les gauchistes.


D'un ct c'est bien, a filtre les plus extrmes. (sur l'chelle du wokisme ou je ne sais pas quoi)
Et chez Fabien Roussel il y a les moins extrmes.

Par exemple on peut tre de gauche et :
- ne pas tre  fond pour l'immigration (comme du temps de Georges Marchais). L'immigration c'est un truc voulu par les grosses entreprises pour avoir de la main d'uvre pas cher. Les migrants sont souvent des victimes. (ceux qui finissent dans les banlieues par exemple)
- ne pas tre  fond dans le dlire transsexuel et les autres trucs du genre

Je trouverait cool un parti de gauche qui dirait "nous on veut faire dans le vrai social et tout ce qui est socital on en a rien  foutre, l'important c'est que les gens aient du boulot et puissent s'en sortir".
Ce serait cool un parti qui se proccuperait des ouvriers, des oprateurs, etc. Ceux qui ont les mtiers les plus durs et les moins bien considrs.




> Dposer une main courante, c est bon pour la plbe. Si on veut faire partie des matres du monde o en tre conjoint .. on ne joue plus sur ce registre.


Quoi ?!
Ceux qui travaillent pour un parti politique on moins de droits que les autres ?
Ils n'ont pas le droit de dposer une main courante contre la personne avec qui ils sont en train de divorcer ?




> Si on retirait un peu de moralisation et si on utilisait nos organes thiques un peu mieux  la gauche on pourrait grer ces situation bien plus facilement et potentiellement en sortir renforc.


Si les mdias, la justice, les rseaux sociaux ont dcids de t'attaquer tu ne peux rien y faire.
Tu peux juste atteindre que a passe et faire le maximum pour limiter les dgts.

====
On s'en fout un peu d'Adrien Quatennens. Le gars n'a pas le charisme d'un Franois Ruffin.
Franois Ruffin c'est le meilleur. Personne ne peut rassembler autant que lui.

====================
EDIT :
"SES MOTS, PAS LES MIENS": CLMENTINE AUTAIN PREND SES DISTANCES AVEC JEAN-LUC MLENCHON SUR L'AFFAIRE QUATENNENS



> Alors que Jean-Luc Mlenchon a salu le "courage" et la "dignit" d'Adrien Quatennens, la dpute Clmentine Autain invite les siens  ne "pas perdre le fils de [leurs] engagements" sur les violences faites aux femmes.


On dirait que a crer des divisions chez les cadres d'LFI.

Pourquoi les politiciens n'utilisent jamais la rponse "Cette personne est un collgue, je ne le connais pas en dehors du travail, sa vie prive ne me regarde pas, je ne ferai pas de commentaire sur cette affaire" ?
"En quoi c'est mon problme ?"
"Je ne suis pas qualifi pour rpondre, je fais de la politique, je ne m'occupe pas des mains courantes".

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que je veux dire... C est que toi ou moi si on dpose une main courante... Tout le monde s en fout.
Jamais mon patron ne sera au courant et jamais a n influera sur ma capacite a gagner de l argent.

Dans une procdure de divorce cette question est pourtant primordiale. L poux le plus ais pouvant tre condamn  verser une somme d argent au moins ais pour compenser la diffrence de revenus. De mme, aprs un divorce on paye toujours  2 les factures des enfants souvent.

Il y a donc un impact.



Ce qui semblait transparatre de la main courante c est la volont de la garder prive. Chose impossible dans le temps. 
Il y a donc eu navet de ce ct l de sa part.

Et un parti politique digne de ce nom a normalement une gestion en amont interne de ces difficults. Pour justement viter le traitement mdiatique qui n est pas souhait par la personne.


Et oui, dans le temps cet impunit allait trs loin. Le curseur descend doucement. Mais lfi en Lavant plus blanc que blanc est entrain de se savonner la planche.

Ils oublient qu'en politique nul n est besoin d tre parfait. Il faut juste tre le meilleur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L poux le plus ais pouvant tre condamn  verser une somme d argent au moins ais pour compenser la diffrence de revenus. De mme, aprs un divorce on paye toujours  2 les factures des enfants souvent.


1. Si a se trouve Cline Q. gagne beaucoup plus qu'Adrien Q.
2. Adrien Q. peut quitter la politique et trouver un boulot plus lucratif ( moins qu'il n'ait aucune comptence)




> Et un parti politique digne de ce nom a normalement une gestion en amont interne de ces difficults. Pour justement viter le traitement mdiatique qui n est pas souhait par la personne.


Je ne comprend toujours pas.
Si a se quand Adrien Q. a appris que sa femme dposait une main courante c'tait dj trop tard.
Pas le temps d'organiser une runion de crise avec le parti pour se prparer  rpondre.

On s'en fout de cette histoire, une main courante  t dpose, le type quitte le parti et voil, le parti peut passer  autre chose.




> Et a ne choque personne


Aprs l'histoire du ralisateur qui violait des actrices, il y a eu un grand mouvement "Me Too" et depuis on parle beaucoup de violences faites aux femmes.
C'est un thme  la mode depuis quelque annes.

C'est mieux d'tre irrprochable.
Bizarrement il y a des gens qui s'en sortent bien :
Accusation de viol : un non-lieu requis pour Grald Darmanin, l amre dception  de la plaignante



> Sophie Patterson-Spatz accuse lancien dput du Nord de lui avoir promis un  service  en change de faveurs sexuelles en 2009.


Violences sexuelles : Damien Abad nomm ministre malgr un signalement adress  LREM

La secrtaire d'Etat Chrysoula Zacharopoulou vise par une enqute pour viols

----------


## Ryu2000

Il a l'air intressant cet article (apparemment c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui parle du krach de la finance)  :
Le krach qui vient



> Au risque de rater le commentaire des grands sujets du moment comme lenterrement de la reine dAngleterre, la dfense du barbecue par Fabien Roussel ou ses diatribes contre les allocataires, ou le divorce de camarades, je me permets un sujet politique dont lacuit ne me semble pas prise en compte.
> 
> Aujourdhui, la sphre du climat est sans doute moins instable que celle de la finance mondiale. Cette donne majeure est le fond de scne des vnements  venir. Un gros nuage savance  lhorizon. Jen propose ici un examen rapide. Car tout le monde connat les caractristiques de notre temps. Le moment politique est mondial (toutes les nations sont impliques), global (tous les compartiments dactivit sont concerns par contagion) et plantaire (chaque catgorie de phnomnes naturels de la plante impacte tous les autres et toute lactivit humaine). Dans ce contexte, *de nouvelles donnes conomiques se dploient du fait des dcisions dangereuses des banques centrales dEurope et des USA.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

Une conversation avec Ryu, a ressemble  a ! En moins amusant...  ::calim2::

----------


## pmithrandir

Maintenant c est bayou qui est cibl m.. directement par Rousseau.

Pour violence psychologique avec le tmoignage de son ex femme... 

A vouloir laver plus blanc que blanc, on va se retrouver encore dans 5 ans avec la droite au pouvoir... La mme qui laisse darmanin au pouvoir aprs des actes qui me paraissent plus rprhensible. 
La mme qui est le fer de lance du patriarche et du conservatisme.


Cette situation ressemble tout de mme beaucoup a une volont jusqu'au boutiste a la limite du suicide collectif. 

Avec des amis comme a .. je dirai que l on a pas besoin d ennemis.

----------


## totozor

> Et un parti politique digne de ce nom a normalement une gestion en amont interne de ces difficults. Pour justement viter le traitement mdiatique qui n est pas souhait par la personne.


Et LFI a une cellule de crise qui a plutt bien grer les deux crises prcdentes.



> Mais lfi en Lavant plus blanc que blanc est entrain de se savonner la planche.


La planche est dj savonne, maintenant la question est qui arrivera  l'viter?



> Ils oublient qu'en politique nul n est besoin d tre parfait. Il faut juste tre le meilleur moins mauvais.





> A vouloir laver plus blanc que blanc, on va se retrouver encore dans 5 ans avec la droite au pouvoir... La mme qui laisse darmanin au pouvoir aprs des actes qui me paraissent plus rprhensible. 
> La mme qui est le fer de lance du patriarche et du conservatisme.
> Avec des amis comme a .. je dirai que l on a pas besoin d ennemis.


les gauches sont vraiment dsesprantes.
Leur impression d'tre le camp du bien et les gardien de la vertu est ridicule.
Ca donnerait presque envie d'tre de droite, la vie  l'air plus simple l bas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A vouloir laver plus blanc que blanc, on va se retrouver encore dans 5 ans avec la droite au pouvoir...


Histoire de violences conjugales ou pas, a ne va pas changer grand chose.
Lors des prochaines lections tout le monde aura oubli Adrien Quatennens.

===
 ::fleche::  Critique au sein de la Nupes sur laffaire Quatennens, LFI assume  ttonner  sur une question  complexe 

 ::fleche::  Violences faites aux femmes au sein de la Nupes : "C'est le naufrage moral de la gauche", estime Jordan Bardella



> Pour Jordan Bardella, "c'est un peu le naufrage moral de la gauche. C'est la gauche faites ce que je dis mais pas ce que je fais, qui passe son temps  s'riger en modle de vertu, en redresseur de torts,  donner des leons  la terre entire et qui se retrouve aujourd'hui prise dans de telles affaires", ajoute ce proche de Marine Le Pen.
> 
> Concernant la mise en place des cellules d'coute capables d'agir au sein des partis dans de telles affaires, l'eurodput RN se dit en dsaccord : "*Je pense que ce n'est pas aux partis politiques de s'autogrer et de se faire justice eux-mmes.* Les partis politiques ne sont pas des astres  part qui se gouvernent selon des lois diffrentes." Jordan Bardella campe sur ses positions : "En tant que prsident du mouvement, si j'ai connaissance d'un tel tmoignage, j'inciterais - avec la plus grande force -  ce que ce tmoignage soit port devant la justice et que la justice de notre pays fasse son travail."


===
L'article est malheureusement payant :
Affaire Quatennens : affliges, des militantes de gauche exigent une  relve fministe 



> Au-del des rangs de La France insoumise, les gestes violents reconnus par le dput du Nord sur son pouse, et certaines ractions de dfense de cadres de lappareil, consternent des militantes, qui plaident pour un leadership fminin et fministe.


J'ai l'impression qu'elles pensent que les femmes sont toujours moralement suprieures aux hommes.
En ralit les femmes ne sont pas forcment plus exemplaires que les hommes. (peut-tre qu'elles sont moins violentes physiquement, ce qui est normal puisqu'elles ont un taux de testostrone moins lev)

Par exemple :
La dpute LREM Laetitia Avia accuse d'avoir mordu un chauffeur de taxi
L'ex-dpute LREM Sira Sylla condamne pour harclement moral et licenciement abusif
Coralie Dubost, dpute LREM, pingle pour des frais de mandat
Toulouse : Laurence Arribag renvoye devant le tribunal correctionnel de Paris dans le cadre de l'affaire Vignon

===
Il y a des problmes plus urgents que la prsidentielle de 2027.
 cause des erreurs des banques centrales, de la finance, de la mauvaise gestion du SARS-CoV-2, des sanctions contre la Russie, etc, on va tous en chier. Le prix de l'nergie, le pourcentage de chmage, l'inflation, vont continuer d'augmenter.

Mais puisqu'on est dans un topic qui parle des gauches Franaises :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut  tre remplac  pour reprsenter La France insoumise  llection prsidentielle de 2027
a doit tre facile de trouver quelqu'un de plus prsentable que lui.
Il se fera peut-tre remplacer par une jeune femme.

----------


## pmithrandir

C est toute la question aujourd'hui 

En caricaturant j ai l impression que le seul candidat acceptable devra 
Vouloir le pouvoir mais ne jamais en avoir abus
tre un agneau qui ne s nerve jamais
tre une femme ou un homosexuel pour ne pas tre qualifi de patriarche

Y avait dj pas beaucoup de candidats crdibles . Mais l on est parti pour slectionner un perdant.

Aprs JLM... Voici Rousseau en fossoyeur de la gauche ..

----------


## totozor

> Violences faites aux femmes au sein de la Nupes : "C'est le naufrage moral de la gauche", estime Jordan Bardella


Attention Monsieur Bardella un certains AQ c'est tent  ce genre de propos, aujourd'hui il s'en mord les doigts



> L'article est malheureusement payant :
> Affaire Quatennens : affliges, des militantes de gauche exigent une  relve fministe


Attention mesdames vous voulez prendre la relve vous tes peut tre exemplaire pour le fminisme (ce qui reste  prouver) mais l'tes vous pour les autres sujets (au hasard le racisme...)



> Il y a des problmes plus urgents que la prsidentielle de 2027.
>  cause des erreurs des banques centrales, de la finance, de la mauvaise gestion du SARS-CoV-2, des sanctions contre la Russie, etc, on va tous en chier. Le prix de l'nergie, le pourcentage de chmage, l'inflation, vont continuer d'augmenter.


Et c'est l tout le cynisme de la politique (ou du mien?) c'est que leur priorit n'est pas de rsoudre les problme mais de ne pas en tre responsable. Tiens je commence  me redpolitiser...



> Mais puisqu'on est dans un topic qui parle des gauches Franaises :
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut  tre remplac  pour reprsenter La France insoumise  llection prsidentielle de 2027
> a doit tre facile de trouver quelqu'un de plus prsentable que lui.
> Il se fera peut-tre remplacer par une jeune femme.





> En caricaturant j ai l impression que le seul candidat acceptable devra 
> Vouloir le pouvoir mais ne jamais en avoir abus
> tre un agneau qui ne s nerve jamais
> tre une femme ou un homosexuel pour ne pas tre qualifi de patriarche


Pour moi la cl n'est pas dans la prsentabilit ou l'irrprochabilit mais dans sa capacit  tenir une position qui sera tenable sur le long terme.
Et donc moins morale, moins absolue.
On ne peut pas faire la morale  tout le monde, exiger d'eux la perfection alors qu'on ne l'est pas soi meme.
Et spoiler alert : personne n'est parfait (mme pas une femme ou un homosexuel, c'est vous dire)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y avait dj pas beaucoup de candidats crdibles . Mais l on est parti pour slectionner un perdant.


Normalement il devrait y avoir beaucoup de candidats pour remplacer Jean-Luc Mlenchon.
Dans le tas il y en aura probablement plusieurs qui seront plus populaire que Mlenchon.
Peut-tre qu'aujourd'hui personne ne connait la personne qui reprsentera LFI en 2027 (ou alors ce sera Franois Ruffin, qui serait parfait dans ce rle).

LFI pourrait pousser la modernit  fond, au lieu d'organiser une lection, pourquoi ne pas utiliser un algorithmes qui aurait accs  beaucoup de donnes, qui tablirait quel candidat plairait au plus grand nombre ?  ::P: 
Un candidat c'est un produit marketing. Il doit y avoir moyen de trouver celui qui se vendrait le mieux  ::mouarf:: 

En 2017 beaucoup d'lectrices ont vot Macron en se disant "il est jeune, il est beau".
Si a se trouve "elle est jeune, elle est belle" a marcherait encore mieux.




> Voici Rousseau en fossoyeur de la gauche ..


Elle devrait crer son parti pour 2027. EELV c'est pas assez hardcore pour elle.

"La Gauche" a ne veut rien dire. Il y a des philosophies diffrentes le PS, ce n'est pas EELV, ce n'est pas le PCF. (mme si le PS et EELV sont idologiquement proche, puisqu'ils sont fans de l'UE)
J'avais oubli que le PS s'tait fait battre par le PCF et EELV en 2022  ::ptdr::  (ainsi que par Jean Lassalle et Nicolas Dupont-Aignan  :8-): )




> Et c'est l tout le cynisme de la politique (ou du mien?) c'est que leur priorit n'est pas de rsoudre les problme mais de ne pas en tre responsable.


Ils sont en train de crer un bouc missaire pour faire diversion.
En ce moment c'est "tous nos problmes viennent des mchants russes qui attaquent les gentils ukrainiens".
Avant a c'tait la faute du SARS-CoV-2.
Et avant a, je ne me rappelle mme plus quel prtexte ils utilisaient pour justifier l'tat catastrophique de l'conomie mondiale (peut-tre 2008 ?).

La BCE demande aux banques de se prparer  une crise et anticipe de nouvelles mesures
La BCE reconnat que la hausse des prix est  beaucoup plus leve que prvu 

L'Allemagne prend plus cher que la France (en Allemagne il y a une forte industrie, en France elle est ngligeable).
L'Allemagne se prpare  entrer en rcession

=====
Edit :
Une vido de quotidien qui force pour parler des tweets de Mlenchon.
"SES TWEETS N'ALLAIENT PAS DU TOUT": EN PLEINE AFFAIRE QUATENNENS, ROUSSEAU SE PAIE MLENCHON



> https://twitter.com/Qofficiel/status...21935072722951
> Nous avons tent d'interroger les dputs LFI sur laffaire Adrien Quatennens et le tweet de soutien de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Lembarras tait palpable

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment Mlenchon et LFI reoivent un peu le mme traitement mdiatique que le RN :
APRS UN GESTE DE JEAN-LUC MLENCHON SUR LA JOUE D'UN JOURNALISTE, MANUEL BOMPARD IRONISE
Les journalistes de Quotidien savent qu'en harcelant Mlenchon il va finir par faire quelque chose qui pourra lui tre reproch. Bon l il n'y a quasiment rien, mais a fait parler les gens sur Twitte et les mdias mainstream.

a lui apprendra  soutenir un dput. La prochaine fois il n'aura qu'a rester neutre : "laissons la justice faire son travail". Le gars n'est pas un avocat spcialis dans les violences conjugales et de toute faon il ne connait pas le dossier, donc il a le droit de ne rien dire.

Le tweet de Mlenchon c'tait :



> La malveillance policire, le voyeurisme mdiatique, les rseaux sociaux se sont invits dans le divorce conflictuel dAdrien et Cline Quatennens. Adrien dcide de tout prendre sur lui. Je salue sa dignit et son courage. Je lui dis ma confiance et mon affection


J'aime bien le dbut, quand il critique la justice, les mdias, les rseaux sociaux, mais aprs a se dgrade.

----------


## Pyramidev

La polmique sur la gifle a entran des ractions qui ont elle-mme fait l'objet de polmiques. Je ne pensais pas que a allait s'amplifier  ce point-l. Cela a atteint des proportions dithyrambiques.

Par exemple, voici un tweet de CNews qui cite un extrait vido dans lequel Manuel Bompard s'exprime  propos d'Adrien Quatennens puis de Damien Abad : https://twitter.com/CNEWS/status/1573197801839902722

Transcription sans les bgaiements : "Je ne minimise pas les faits dont il est accuss. D'ailleurs, lui-mme, je crois, les a reconnus. Lui-mme a dit qu'ils n'taient pas acceptables. Il a prsent ses excuses donc, non, je ne les minimise pas. Aprs, j'essaye de faire la part des choses : une gifle n'est jamais acceptable. Mais une gifle n'est pas gale  un homme qui bat sa femme tous les jours et une gifle n'est pas gale  une personne qui est accuse de viols aprs avoir drogu les personnes qui l'accusent. En tout cas, c'est les accusations qui sont portes  son encontre. Ce sont des accusations. Bien videmment. Il y a aussi de la prsomption d'innocence. Il faut qu'on arrive sur ces sujets  avoir de la nuance,  avoir des principes qu'on doit respecter et il faut prendre en compte les paroles de celles qui s'expriment sur ce type de sujet. [...] Personnellement, j'ai toujours essay de faire preuve de nuance sur le sujet, de respecter un certain nombre de principes : la proportionnalit, l'absence d'automaticit, le fait qu'on essaye de graduer les accusations et donc les sanctions et les mesures qui y correspondent."

L'extrait que CNews a transcrit est : "Jessaye de faire la part des choses, une gifle nest jamais acceptable, mais elle nest pas gale  un homme qui bat sa femme tous les jours"

Isabelle Lonvis-Rome a ragi au tweet de CNews en blmant Manuel Bompard : https://twitter.com/RomeIsabelle/sta...20429589876737
"Des propos abjects qui banalisent la violence.
Des propos qui abment le combat contre les violences faites aux femmes.
Des propos qui vous discrditent totalement sur ce sujet."

Idem du ct de Marlne Schiappa : https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...12776742494208
"Taisez-vous, maintenant ! a suffit !!
Cest  la justice de juger cette affaire.
Vos propos font un tort considrable au combat pour la protection des femmes face aux violences. 
On va vraiment en revenir  dbattre pour savoir si frapper une femme cest acceptable ?!
Stop !"

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les journalistes de Quotidien savent qu'en harcelant Mlenchon il va finir par faire quelque chose qui pourra lui tre reproch. Bon l il n'y a quasiment rien, mais a fait parler les gens sur Twitte et les mdias mainstream.
> 
> a lui apprendra  soutenir un dput. La prochaine fois il n'aura qu'a rester neutre : "laissons la justice faire son travail". Le gars n'est pas un avocat spcialis dans les violences conjugales et de toute faon il ne connait pas le dossier, donc il a le droit de ne rien dire.
> 
> Le tweet de Mlenchon c'tait :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En quoi cela se dgrade-t-il ? Parce qu'il salue sa dignit et son courage et qu'il lui dit sa confiance et son affection pour avoir reconnu les faits et tout pris sur lui ?

Ses propos ne font pas un tort considrable au combat pour la protection des femmes face aux violences comme le claironne Marlne Schiappa, puisqu'il ne justifie pas cet acte ni le l'excuse en aucune faon. Mais voil c'tait Mlenchon, donc forcment on dnature ses propos comme s'il s'tait prononc sur la gifle elle-mme, alors qu'en lisant cette phrase stricto sensu, il voque le comportement *actuel* de Quatennens qu'il qualifie de digne et courageux pour avoir reconnu les faits et s'tre dmis de ses responsabilits au sein de LFI. N'importe qui aurait pu dire cela sans que cela ne choque personne. 

Je ne me souviens pas de la mme raction mdiatique quand Macron a nomm un certain Darmanin comme ministre de l'intrieur, alors que ce dernier tait accus de deux viols... 



> Depuis juin dernier, une information judiciaire pour viol a t ouverte  l'encontre du ministre de l'Intrieur. Dans des SMS rvls par Mediapart, Grald Darmanin propose plusieurs fois  sa victime prsume de la revoir, ce qu'elle refuse. Dans un message, elle l'accuse aussi d'"abus de pouvoir".
> 
> Des rvlations qui mettent en cause la version de Grald Darmanin, dans l'enqute pour viol sur Sophie Patterson-Spatz, qui l'accuse de l'avoir force  un rapport sexuel lorsqu'elle lui avait demand son aide dans un dossier judiciaire. Mediapart dvoile ce mardi 26 janvier des SMS o le ministre de l'Intrieur se montre insistant envers la victime prsume, ce qui contredit sa version des faits.
> ...
> Selon elle, il l'aurait pousse  un rapport sexuel auquel elle ne consentait pas, en change de l'appuyer dans sa tentative de faire annuler une condamnation en se pourvoyant en cassation. 
> Grald Darmanin lui aurait promis de "l'aider", et mme, lui prsenter Nicolas Sarkozy, et obtenir un courrier en sa faveur de la garde des Sceaux de lpoque, Michle Alliot-Marie. "Vous aussi, il va falloir maider", aurait-il dit  Sophie Patterson-Patz. Aprs un dner, il l'aurait emmene dans un club changiste, puis  l'htel, o il l'aurait viole. 
> ...
> Le ministre est " l'initiative de la plupart des changes" note le site d'investigation : "Dans 36 messages, il la sollicite ou la relance pour la voir, et dans quatre pour lui parler au tlphone." De son ct, la plaignante lui demande plusieurs fois de ne plus la contacter, et lui reproche un "abus de pouvoir". 
> 
> ...


Les mdias ne s'offusquent pas quand Macron nomme comme ministre de l'intrieur un Darmanin accus de deux viols, mais ont crie au scandale quand Mlenchon salue le courage de Quatennens et sa dignit de reconnatre avoir donn une claque  sa femme et d'en assumer maintenant toutes les consquences.

Voil le niveau de la morale politique franaise actuellement, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Des contre sens en pagaille, on en a l'habitude, on croyait avoir touch le fond mais on creuse encore. Mlenchon saluait le bon repentir de Quatennens mais on l'accuse d'excuser son acte, ce qui n'a rien  voir. L'imagination des media pour discrditer la seule opposition au nolibralisme est sans limite, et la crdulit de ceux qui en font des gorges chaudes l'est tout autant.

----------


## Pyramidev

> on croyait avoir touch le fond mais on creuse encore


Pour creuser encore plus, voil un bel exemple de journaliste qui suit Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans la rue pour lui poser des questions stupides (petite vido de 3m15) :

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis dsol mais autant pour bompart je trouve qu'il a plutt raison et que bien videment il y a une hirarchie dans les violences. C est le principe mme de la rponse judiciaire.
Autrement on met sur le mme niveau un vol de bonbons et un meurtre. ( Les deux exemples ne refltant pas les 2 vnements cits par un bompart)

L o il choue c est qu'il aurait pu se contenter de demoncer la complaisance envers la droite ou ces comportements ne font pas lever un sourcil...
Lister leurs impairs n est pourtant pas difficile.

Pour JLM il faut avouer qu'il a merd totalement.
Il a bacsuler sur un rflexe de protection pavlovien de ses troupes. Alors que normalement 99% de la com va aux victimes et non  leur bourreau. 

Cela fait longtemps que JLM devrait avoir conscience du potentiel suicidaire de ses tweets et les faire relire par au moins 2 ou 3 personnes du parti.
Un peu comme Elon musc et Tesla.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi cela se dgrade-t-il ? Parce qu'il salue sa dignit et son courage et qu'il lui dit sa confiance et son affection pour avoir reconnu les faits et tout pris sur lui ?


Pour commencer, je ne comprend pas, dans ce contexte, ce que "tout prendre sur lui" signifie.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est bizarre de soutenir  fond un gars accus de violence conjugale, sans parler de la prsume victime ou de l'incident.
Je crois qu'il aurait fallut dire quelque chose  propos de la violence conjugale. Si Mlenchon avait ajout un petit "les faits qui lui sont reprochs son grave" ou une connerie comme a, peut-tre que a aurait sonn mieux.

Nous n'avons pas assez d'informations, nous ne saurons jamais comment a se passait rellement.
Est-ce que Adrien Q. a t violent de manire exceptionnelle, parce qu'il a t pouss  bout ou est-ce qu'il avait tendance  tre violent ?
Apparemment le divorce se passe mal, mais on ne sait pas ce que sa femme a fait pour l'nerver ( part demander le divorce).

Aprs c'est bizarre que cette histoire prenne autant d'ampleur, a ne doit pas tre le seul lu accus de violence conjugale.




> Les mdias ne s'offusquent pas quand Macron nomme comme ministre de l'intrieur un Darmanin accus de deux viols, mais ont crie au scandale quand Mlenchon salue le courage de Quatennens et sa dignit de reconnatre avoir donn une claque  sa femme et d'en assumer maintenant toutes les consquences.


Si on cherche, on trouve plein d'articles qui parlent des accusations contre Darmanin.

"a va bien se passer" : Grald Darmanin pig par des militants fministes lors d'un dplacement  Versailles
"Je fais comme vous : une pipe contre un service" : Grald Darmanin pig par des militants




> Autrement on met sur le mme niveau un vol de bonbons et un meurtre. ( Les deux exemples ne refltant pas les 2 vnements cits par un bompart)


Vous oubliez qu'un des principaux sujets aujourd'hui c'est la dfense des femmes.
Aujourd'hui ds qu'une femme est victime de quelque chose a fait beaucoup de bruits dans les mdias et sur les rseaux.
Quelque part on ne peut pas dire "il a craqu une fois, il a mis une gifle, ce n'est pas la fin du monde", ce n'est pas dans l'air du temps.

L'air du temps c'est a :
Il faut partir ds la premire gifle  : les violences conjugales, priorit du procureur de Rennes
Bon l en l'occurrence la femme d'Adrien Q. tait dj en train de partir quand elle a reu la premire gifle, mais quand mme.




> Cela fait longtemps que JLM devrait avoir conscience du potentiel suicidaire de ses tweets et les faire relire par au moins 2 ou 3 personnes du parti.
> Un peu comme Elon musc et Tesla.


Autant pour Melenchon a aurait du sens qu'il se fasse modrer, mais autant il faut laisser Elon Musk dire n'importe quoi. Les gens n'ont qu' tre moins con et arrter de prendre ce qu'il dit au srieux, ils devraient se dire que chaque tweet d'Elon Musk et une blague, et il n'y aurait pas de problme.

Normalement Melenchon devrait s'effacer et quelqu'un de nouveau (probablement une femme) devrait le remplacer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, Elon musk a t condamn  cette supervision parce qu'il m'anipulait les cours de l action Tesla.
Quand on annonce ou qu'on propose un rachat d action ou d autres oprations boursires publiquement... C est illgal.

Et c tait a o il se faisait dgager de Tesla...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elon musk a t condamn  cette supervision parce qu'il m'anipulait les cours de l action Tesla.


Actuellement les tweets d'Elon Musk sont contrls ?
Les gens qui le modrent ne doivent pas tre trop chiant parce qu'il y a encore plein de conneries qui passent.
Peut-tre que seul les messages en rapport avec la bourse sont contrls.

Exemple de blague sympa :
'Hunter every time he buys crack and hookers': Elon Musk mocks president's son with meme of man with six GoPros on his head after laptop leaks of Biden with prostitutes and cocaine

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour commencer, je ne comprend pas, dans ce contexte, ce que "tout prendre sur lui" signifie.


Cela veut dire ne pas nier les faits et reconnatre ses torts, contrairement  un Benalla ou  un Darmanin par exemple.




> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est bizarre de soutenir  fond un gars accus de violence conjugale, sans parler de la prsume victime ou de l'incident


"Soutenir  fond", c'est exagr, Mlenchon a envoy deux tweet ce jour l:



> La malveillance policire, le voyeurisme mdiatique, les rseaux sociaux se sont invits dans le divorce conflictuel dAdrien et Cline Quatennens. Adrien dcide de tout prendre sur lui. Je salue sa dignit et son courage. Je lui dis ma confiance et mon affection.
> 11:57 AM  18 sept. 2022
> Twitter for iPhone
> 
> Cline et Adrien sont tous deux mes amis. Mon affection pour lui ne veut pas dire que je suis indiffrent  Cline. Elle ne souhaitait pas tre cite. Mais je le dis : une gifle est inacceptable dans tous les cas. Adrien l'assume. C'est bien.
> 2:59 PM  18 sept. 2022
> Twitter for iPhone


Mlenchon a twit en fonction de l'actualit, il a rpondu lors du buzz mdiatique aux journalistes qui titraient sur la gifle de Quatennens, sans non plus parler de sa femme. Cette gifle date de plus d'un an... et Cline Quatennens avait dj crit qu'elle ne voulait pas porter plainte et qu'elle exigeait que cette affaire ne se retrouve pas dans la presse.

Alors oui, si l'on sort le premier tweet de son contexte, on peut toujours s'amuser  dire qu'il n'tait pas suffisamment complet, qu'il manquait d'lments de langage. Mais ce n'tait qu'un tweet. Et bizarrement, les media audiovisuels n'voquent quasiment jamais le second, qui pourtant complte trs bien le premier tout en tant trs cohrent.  

Faut dire aussi qu'ils ne sont pas payer pour fournir des informations objectives. A dfaut de pouvoir faire la promotion du nolibralisme soutenu cote que cote par Macron et ses allis de droite/extrme droite, faute de projets porteurs un tant soi peu enthousiasmants, ils leur reste la solution de dnigrer par tous les moyens le seul parti qui pourrait gner leur politique anti-sociale.

Et un gros buzz anti Mlenchon/LFI sur plusieurs semaines, qui selon Borne s'est naturellement traduit par:



> La Premire ministre lisabeth Borne a jug, ce mardi,  extrmement choquant  le tweet de Jean-Luc Mlenchon dimanche en soutien  Adrien Quatennens qui a reconnu des violences conjugales, y voyant  quelquun qui banalise les violences intrafamiliales


N'a-t-elle pas eu connaissance du second tweet ?





> Aprs c'est bizarre que cette histoire prenne autant d'ampleur


Relis mon paragraphe prcdent.





> Si on cherche, on trouve plein d'articles qui parlent des accusations contre Darmanin.


Et oui, mais _si et seulement si_ l'on cherche. C'est toute la diffrence.

As-tu vu ou entendu un buzz mdiatique audiovisuel de la mme ampleur sur une aussi longue dure concernant l'affaire Darmanin? L'affaire Benalla a eu un peu plus de visibilit parce qu'il y a eu une enqute parlementaire, mais la tonalit tait trs feutre et finalement elle a fait trs peu de bruit. Pas d'talage non plus sur la disparition des coffres forts, except une fois dans envoy spcial sur A2. 
Quant  Ismal Emelien (lire le chpitre Benalla plus bas dans la page wiki), le conseill spcial du prsident qui a rceptionn puis trafiqu des vidosurveillances dtournes par la police sur demande de Benalla, pas de buzz non plus dans les media audiovisuels concernant cette affaire pourtant rvle par le journal Le Monde. 

Macron n'a pas besoin de prendre des gants pour nommer puis renommer Darmanin comme ministre de l'intrieur avec un profil pourtant peu recommandable. Personne pour juger de la qualit de ce prsident qui pitine allgrement la parole des femmes, tout en pitinant la justice et la police en nommant comme ministre un prjudiciable  la tte des services chargs denquter sur lui ?

La recette est simple et efficace. Quand il s'agit des affaires de droite, on courte, on ampute le mal et on baisse le son. Et concernant la gauche, on allonge, on ampute le bien et on pousse le son  donf. C'est le jeu de la propagande.

Au final on se retrouve entrain de couper des cheveux en quatre pour critiquer Mlenchon sans nuances et par tous les moyens, pendant que le banquier prdateur ne s'encombre pas de biensance sur les mmes sujets, tout en poursuivant le dpeage des droits sociaux et des services publics. Objectif atteint.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela veut dire ne pas nier les faits et reconnatre ses torts


Reconnaitre ce qu'il a fait a me semble pas tre quelque chose d'exceptionnel, puisqu'en principe c'est toujours pire de nier.




> contrairement  un Benalla ou  un Darmanin par exemple.


Non mais eux a ne compte pas, puisqu'ils ont le soutient de la justice
Le syndicat de la magistrature a sa liste des cons et de l'autre ct il y a des juges qui ont une "liste d'intouchables". Je n'ai pas confiance dans la justice de mon pays, surtout quand a concerne des proches de Macron (trs trs proche dans le cas de Benalla).
Parfois il n'y a pas de sparation des pouvoirs en France.




> "Soutenir  fond", c'est exagr, Mlenchon a envoy deux tweet ce jour l


Il n'empche que parler de *dignit* et de *courage* alors que le gars est accus de violence conjugale a sonne mal.
a fait un peu : "on s'en fout qu'il a pris le tlphone de sa femme et qu'il l'a gifl".
Et du coup a ne peut pas passer  notre poque.



L'histoire des 2 tweets est mal pass dans les mdias et mme chez des militants LFI.
Si l'ordre avait t invers, peut-tre que la situation serait diffrente.
L a faisait "gestion de crise", une connerie avait t dit, il fallait vite contrler le truc et gnralement cette stratgie ne fonctionne pas.

Il y avait peut-tre moyen de rutiliser l'expression  dans un contexte d'extrme tension et d'agressivit mutuelle , pour dire que la violence venait de partout et pas seulement du ct d'Adrien Q.




> Mais ce n'tait qu'un tweet.


Nous sommes en 2022, un tweet peut dmarrer une guerre mondiale  ::mouarf:: 




> Et bizarrement, les media audiovisuels n'voquent quasiment jamais le second, qui pourtant complte trs bien le premier tout en tant trs cohrent.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, j'ai vu des articles qui parlaient du second tweet de Mlenchon. 
Le truc cool dans cette histoire c'est qu'il y a des lecteurs LFI (ceux qui soutiennent Mlenchon) qui ont compris ce qu'tait le mdia "Quotidien". Maintenant ils vont se mfier de Yann Barthes et son quipe.

Mlenchon assume ses tweets de soutien  Quatennens : Je pse mes mots tout le temps



> *Sous pression*, le leader Insoumis avait finalement rdig un second tweet : Cline et Adrien sont tous deux mes amis. Mon affection pour lui ne veut pas dire que je suis indiffrent  Cline. Elle ne souhaitait pas tre cite. Mais je le dis : une gifle est inacceptable dans tous les cas. Adrien l'assume. C'est bien, avait-il soulign.
> 
> *Ses ractions ont nanmoins ont sem un certain malaise au sein de l'intergroupe de la Nupes.* Les tweets de Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'allaient pas du tout. Pas de doute. Ni le premier ni le second, a publiquement dplor sur Twitter la dpute cologiste Sandrine Rousseau, qui se veut en premire ligne dans la lutte contre les violences sexistes et sexuelles. Jean-Luc Mlenchon a un rapport trs filial, presque paternel avec Adrien Quatennens. L'homme l'a emport sur le politique. Il n'a pas russi  faire la part des choses. C'est aussi le symbole d'une gnration o ces questions-l taient minores, observe un cadre de la Nupes.


a servait  quoi de soutenir Adrien Q. de toute faon ? Le gars tait grill. Il y avait peut-tre moyen de le laisser disparaitre discrtement sans rien dire.
Mais je comprend que c'est tentant de critiquer la justice et les mdias  ce moment l.




> La recette est simple et efficace. Quand il s'agit des affaires de droite, on courte, on ampute le mal et on baisse le son. Et concernant la gauche, on allonge, on ampute le bien et on pousse le son  donf. C'est le jeu de la propagande.


Le concept de gauche et de droite n'existe pas.
Maintenant "gauche" a ne veut plus rien dire, elle devrait faire du social, elle fait du socital, donc c'est n'importe quoi.
La vraie gauche c'est Fabien Roussel, c'est pas Sandrine Rousseau, bref

Le groupe "Droite" ne fonctionne pas non plus.
 droite il y a :
- Les Rpublicains 
- Debout la France 
- Les Patriotes 
- Rassemblement national
- Reconqute

Peut-tre que les rpublicains et reconqute sont protgs, mais pas les autres. Les mdias ne sont jamais sympa avec Debout La France ou Les Patriotes.  de trs rares occasion ils sont sympa avec le Rassemblement National, mais c'est juste pour faire lire Macron.

======
Il y a une solution trs simple pour rgler le problme chez LFI.
Il faut mettre une jeune femme qui s'exprime bien et qui ne s'nerve pas  la place de Mlenchon.
Peut-tre que le parti pourrait organiser une lection.

Mlenchon fait peur aux gens, il ne faut plus qu'il se montre, il ne faut plus qu'il s'exprime. Les mdias ont dcid de le faire chier, donc il est cuit.

========
Edit :
Il y a une autre histoire dans un autre parti de gauche (peut-tre que les mdias vont laisser LFI un peu plus tranquille) :
Julien Bayou dmissionne, les colos sidrs



> *Vis par une enqute interne de son parti pour  violences psychologiques* , le secrtaire national dEurope cologie-Les Verts et coprsident du groupe cologiste  lAssemble nationale a dmissionn de ses fonctions. Il dnonce une  instrumentalisation des souffrances   lre de #MeToo et  deux mois du congrs des cologistes.


a doit tre n'importe quoi leur chantillon reprsentatif  :8O: 
Sondage : forte chute de popularit pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans notre baromtre Odoxa



> 


a m'inquite de voir douard Philippe, Bruno Lemaire, Olivier Vran, Gabriel Attal, Grald Darmanin aussi populaire.
J'espre que c'est truqu de tous les cts, sinon c'est grave. Les gens se sont fait laver le cerveau.
Bruno Lemaire c'est une catastrophe, c'est un incomptent, il est nul  chier Qu'est-ce qu'il fout l le type ? Les autres c'est pas mieux

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dans cette histoire, la droite et les mdias n'ont mme pas  intervenir. 

Sandrine Rousseau leur mche le boulot dans sa tentative de prendre le pouvoir chez EELV, elle tire tout azimut, et son seul crneau est "la lutte pour les femmes", car niveau cologique, elle n'a rien d'intressant  proposer. Du coup, elle voulait flinguer la ligne prcdente dont Bayou tait le flambeau.

L'affaire Quatennens lui a permis de faire rebondir l'affaire Bayou. Elle se moque compltement de bafouer la volont des deux femmes victimes en rendant public ce qu'elles voulaient garder priv. Tout est bon pour cette femme pour arriver  ses fins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans cette histoire, la droite et les mdias n'ont mme pas  intervenir.


Ben les mdias si
Il faut gnrer des vues, pour afficher des pubs, pour gagner de l'argent. Il faut bien payer les salaires, le loyer et les factures.
L en plus c'est toute une saga, il y a plusieurs articles dans tous les journaux, a gnre du clique et c'est l'objectif des mdias.
Les mdias mainstream font un peu dans le People, il faut ce qu'il faut pour survivre.

Une personne lue est une personne publique. Si une lue LREM frappe son mari, j'ai envie de le savoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

"Mangez vos morts" : Danile Obono choque en dnonant "ceux qui instrumentalisent la lutte des femmes en Iran"



> https://twitter.com/Deputee_Obono/st...28489940205568
> Bonjour  tous et toutes !*
> 
> *Sauf aux gens qui instrumentalisent la lutte des femmes en Iran contre l'oppression pour insulter et disqualifier la lutte des femmes en France contre l'oppression. Ceux-l : mangez vos morts.


C'est une technique de discours bien connu (j'avais vu a dans un cours de Franais au collge).
En provoquant un peu elle a attir l'attention.
C'est une stratgie qui fonctionne, puisque tout le monde (les mdias et Twitter) en parle.

Edit :
Finalement a ne fonctionne pas si bien que a, les gens parlent de l'expression et pas du vrai sujet.
Maintenant elle sait.

===========================
Le pire ennemi d'EELV ce sont les cadres d'EELV  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  (ou peut-tre que c'est juste Sandrine Rousseau) :
Violences faites aux femmes : le dput EELV Julien Bayou juge "irresponsable" l'attitude de Sandrine Rousseau



> "Je viens ici  reculons, j'espre boucler la boucle", a dclar d'entre de jeu Julien Bayou, le visage marqu, jugeant irresponsable de la part de Sandrine Rousseau de "lancer des accusations sans tayer" : "C'est all trop loin. Aujourd'hui, pour moi, c'est Kafka : je suis innocent de faits dont je ne peux me dfendre."


C'est bien, ils ballaient d'abord chez eux avant de balayer chez les autres, ce qui est trs louable.


==================
Edit :
LA FRANCE INSOUMISE EST PERUE COMME PLUS DANGEREUSE POUR LA DMOCRATIE QUE LE RASSEMBLEMENT NATIONAL, SELON UN SONDAGE



> La France insoumise est, elle, juge dangereuse pour la dmocratie par 57% des Franais, soit 3 points de plus qu'en 2021. Cest bien la premire fois dans lhistoire de cette enqute que le Rassemblement national nest pas considr comme le parti politique le plus dangereux, crit Antoine Bristielle, directeur de lObservatoire de lopinion de la Fondation Jean-Jaurs.


 ::P:

----------


## totozor

Bonjour, je tiens  prsenter mes plus plates excuses  pmithrandir.
J'ai beaucoup dfendu Mlenchon alors qu'il ne lui donnait aucun crdit.
Je dois reconnaitre une chose : Mlenchon enchaine les dsastres mdiatiques depuis l'affaire Quatennens.

1 fois je peux comprendre.
2 fois soit.
3 fois a devient suspect.
...
Mais autant de fois je soupconne la snilit, il est devenu le "bon client" des mdia tl comme JCVD ou Cantonna  leur poque.

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour ton message.

Je rejoins ton retour.

Le contexte mdiatique hostile n'a pas changLes luttes contre les violences faites aux femmes sont une priorit de llectorat de LFI et de la gauche en gnral.Lorsque l'on veut faire oublier un sujet, on vite d'en parler. la il savonne la planche d'Adrien bien gentiment.


Donc
Soit il saborde son camp volontairement
Soit il a une posture de chef incontest et personne n'arrive  le maitriser
Soit il est vraiment con


Une autre communication simple aurait t de dire : 
je suis attrist de cette nouvelle et j'apporte tout mon souien a XXX victme de ces violences.

Et
Je laisse la justie suivre son cours sur cette affaire que je ne commenterai plus.

Ou / et

LFI propose un soutien psy pour la victime ainsi qu'un stage / formation / XXX pour Adrien pour l'aider  maitriser ses actes inqualifiable pour que cela ne se reproduise jamais.

La le sujet mdiatique est clos. Adrien se fait oublier 1 an ou 2, se fait remplacer par son supplant le temps de ses "soins" et revient humblement avec le soutien de son ex-femme deux ans plus tard "il a chang, a l'a beaucoup aid ce stage..." 

Il profite de ce temps pour crire un ou deux livres, pour prendre une posture plus sage loin du cirque habituel de LFI.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon enchaine les dsastres mdiatiques depuis l'affaire Quatennens.


Il a toujours dit des choses bizarres, mais l Twitter, les mdias, son parti, les autres partis de la NUPES, ne laissent plus rien passer.
Les fministes de LFI se rebiffent contre Mlenchon : Jean-Luc semble ne plus couter personne

FRANOIS HOLLANDE SE SENT "HUMILI PAR LE SPECTACLE DONN PAR LA NUPES"

Polmique  la Nupes : Mlenchon compare la marche du 16 octobre  la Rvolution et se fait recadrer



> Au sein de la Nupes, on se serait bien pass de cette nouvelle polmique. "L Jean Luc tu peux faire mieux, a tweet le patron du PS, Olivier Faure. La provocation nest pas toujours le meilleur moyen de se faire entendre. Il ny a plus ni roi ni reine. Nous naurons ni pique ni fourche. *Notre mobilisation sera non violente* et sa force cest son message : la justice contre le dsordre social."
> 
> Ce vendredi 7 octobre, c'est l'cologiste Sandrine Rousseau qui a critiqu le Tweet de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. "*On ne coupe pas de ttes, on marche, on rle, on crie, on danse, on est joyeux aussi, par contre on ne coupe pas de ttes*", a-t-elle ragi, cite par Le Parisien. 
> 
> De quoi pousser Jean-Luc Mlenchon  expliciter son propos sur Twitter. "La marche des femmes en 1789 reste un modle de lutte sociale des femmes (*0 mort* capture du roi et DDHC), a-t-il crit. La brutalisation de la vie sociale c'est la vie chre et l'inaction climatique. Marchons au coude  coude".


C'est bizarre que a parle autant des partis de gauche en ce moment, est-ce Macron va dissoudre l'assemble nationale dans l'espoir qu'il y ait moins d'lus de gauche ?




> Je laisse la justie suivre son cours sur cette affaire que je ne commenterai plus.


C'est la meilleure rponse.




> Adrien se fait oublier 1 an ou 2


Le mieux c'est de quitter la politique pour toujours et de trouver un vrai job.

=====
LFI doit remplacer Melenchon, si possible par une femme parce que c'est tendance aujourd'hui.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le mieux c'est de quitter la politique pour toujours et de trouver un vrai job.


Pas vraiment.

Les gens changent. Et si on liminent tous ceux qui ont commis une faute de l'arne politique, on aura plus grand monde, et certainement pas des personnes efficaces.

On a besoin de gens vrais, et l'humain est faillible.
La seule chose que l'on demande, c'est que la personne soit en mesure d'voluer au del de la difficult initiale.

De plus, le fait d'avoir perdu son sang froid en priv dans un contexte particulier n'invalide aucune de ses autres qualits et comptences. Cela les rends juste invisible derrire le bruit mdiatique. Une fois ce bruit disparu, il ne devrai plus y avoir de difficult  lui accorder de nouveau des missions  la mesure de ses comptences.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gens changent.


Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas dans le pardon et l'oubli. Ils lui reprocheront toujours d'avoir t violent envers sa femme.
Il devrait disparaitre des radars, redevenir anonyme.

Des lecteurs vont se dire "je ne peux pas voter pour un parti qui protge quelqu'un qui a t violent".
La violence faite aux femmes est un sujet important aujourd'hui.

LFI pourrait se donner l'image d'un parti irrprochable, si il se dbarrassait d'Adrien Q.

=========
On dirait qu'il accorde de l'importance aux sondages
Pourquoi Franois Ruffin prend ses distances avec les mthodes de LFI



> Je lai dit au groupe : a ne sert  rien. a renforce le RN , a-t-il ajout sur France inter, alors que lenqute  Fractures franaises  ralise par lIpsos pour la Fondation Jean Jaurs montre justement que le parti de Marine Le Pen fait dsormais moins peur aux Franais que la France insoumise.
> 
>  53 % des Franais estiment que lopposition de la France insoumise est trop radicale (...). Pour le RN, le reproche en trop grande radicalit nest fait que par 34 % des Franais , dtaille ltude, publie dans Le Monde, qui observe qu  trop vouloir sopposer, la France Insoumise se dcrdibilise aux yeux des Franais et ne rpond pas  ce quils attendent dune bonne opposition .
> 
> Selon cette mme enqute, 59 % des Franais estiment que le parti de Jean-Luc Mlenchon est dangereux, contre 54 % sagissant du Rassemblement national. Une impasse que Franois Ruffin, *qui souhaite que la France insoumise parle davantage  la  France des bourgs* , veut dpasser en baissant dun ton  lAssemble nationale, aprs avoir lui-mme allgrement transgress les codes en vigueur pour attirer lattention.


Les Franais devraient avoir beaucoup plus peur d'LREM que des autres partis
LREM fait encore plus de mal  la France que le PS et l'UMP.

----------


## totozor

> Le contexte mdiatique hostile n'a pas changLes luttes contre les violences faites aux femmes sont une priorit de llectorat de LFI et de la gauche en gnral.Lorsque l'on veut faire oublier un sujet, on vite d'en parler. la il savonne la planche d'Adrien bien gentiment.


Une bonne partie de la gauche se fout royalement de la cause des femmes, il n'y a pas de convictions, que des positions morales.
La premire fois que j'ai entendu quelqu'un dfendre un membre de sa famille accus d'aggression sexuelle je me suis demand comment je ragirais si on accusait mon frre/pre.
Cette question a driv ma reflexion depuis des annes.
Comment aucune des 100aines de personnes d'un parti qui parlent beaucoup de a n'a jamais pos la question : on fait quoi si a tombe sur l'un de nous?
Mon hypothse : l'illusion de l'exemplarit : jamais aucun de nous n'a fait ou ne fera une telle chose, nous sommes blanc comme neige. Pourquoi se poser la question?
S'ils se l'taient pos tout a aurait t bien plus simple.



> Donc
> Soit il saborde son camp volontairement
> Soit il a une posture de chef incontest et personne n'arrive  le maitriser
> Soit il est vraiment con


Je penses qu'il a le syndrome du dictateur, soit personne n'ose lui parler, soit il est sourd aux retours.
Dans les deux cas il est vraiment con



> FRANOIS HOLLANDE SE SENT "HUMILI PAR LE SPECTACLE DONN PAR LA NUPES"


Certains n'ont vraiment honte de rien...
Mlenchon ferait bien de se taire mais Hollande gagnerais  la fermer de temps en temps aussi.



> Je laisse la justie suivre son cours sur cette affaire que je ne commenterai plus.
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est la meilleure rponse.


C'est la pire dans leur contexte, la gauche a fait de la lutte contre les violences contre les femmes un cheval de bataille, ils ne peuvent pas prendre la position de la droite "preuve justice sinon fake"[/QUOTE]Je penses que "Ce sujet est trop personnel pour que je me prononce dessus. Je laisse la cellule ddie  la LFI ce prononcer dessus" aurait suffit, biensur a aurait fait dbat, a aurait interprt d'un cot comme de l'autre mais  chaque fois il aurait pu rpter la meme chose : "no comment, sujet perso"



> LFI doit remplacer Melenchon, si possible par une femme parce que c'est tendance aujourd'hui.


Ca n'a rien de tendance le seul parti qui a une femme  sa tte est le RN



> On a besoin de gens vrais, et l'humain est faillible.
> La seule chose que l'on demande, c'est que la personne soit en mesure d'voluer au del de la difficult initiale.
> De plus, le fait d'avoir perdu son sang froid en priv dans un contexte particulier n'invalide aucune de ses autres qualits et comptences. Cela les rends juste invisible derrire le bruit mdiatique. Une fois ce bruit disparu, il ne devrai plus y avoir de difficult  lui accorder de nouveau des missions  la mesure de ses comptences.


Je pense l'avoir dj dit mais je penses honnetement que Quatennens aurait pu ressortir renforc de cette affaire :
1. il reconnait les faits de lui mme et fait une part de son autocritique. (Il ne semble pas avoir compris que le harcelement tlphonique et l'intrusion sur son tlphone sont aussi des violence.) - fait
2. il annonce que tout a est un peu trop et qu'il doit prendre du recul mdiatique (pas forcment politique) - en cours
3. il revient aprs son divorce, explicant qu'il n'est qu'un homme qui s'est laiss dbord par ses motions, qu'il s'est rendu compte de la gravit de TOUS ses actes  l'poque et qu'il les regrette. Que ce n'est toujours qu'un homme, qui peut s'emporter, et qu'une partie des raisons pour lesquelles a risque de moins se reproduire est qu'il le conscientise et est attentif au risque de dborder.

Ca lgitime toute la dmarche,
a lgitime son retour,
a lgitime son poste ventuel de chef de file qui va arranguer les foule avec un peu de rage maitrise
a lgitime le fait qu'il joue le jeu de force contre un adversaire politique sur un plateau tl ou  l'assemble.

Mais Mehlenchon est pass par l et lui rends la vie encore plus dur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon ferait bien de se taire mais Hollande gagnerais  la fermer de temps en temps aussi.


Pourquoi ?
Le gars est en retraite et a l'amuse de foutre la merde, il n'a pas de raison d'arrter, de toute faon le PS est mort, donc Hollande ne peut pas lui faire de dgt.
Il n'a rien  perdre le type, il touche une retraite, il est bien.




> C'est la pire dans leur contexte, la gauche a fait de la lutte contre les violences contre les femmes un cheval de bataille


Ah ouais, c'tait mieux de saluer son courage, de le soutenir et de lui dire sa confiance et son affection ?

Il n'y a rien de plus classe que de dire qu'on ne maitrise pas suffisamment un sujet pour en parler. a ne peut pas ne pas fonctionner.
De toute faon Mlenchon ne peut pas savoir exactement ce qu'il s'est pass, donc autant ne rien dire.




> Ca n'a rien de tendance le seul parti qui a une femme  sa tte est le RN


Des femmes ont beaucoup de pouvoir :
- Ursula Von Der Leyen
- Christine Lagarde
- Elisabeth Borne
- Sophie Wilms

Qui sont les femmes gouverneures, cheffes d'Etats et de gouvernements dans le monde ? 




> Mais Mehlenchon est pass par l et lui rends la vie encore plus dur.


En fait Adrien Q. tait dj foutu avant que Mlenchon ne s'exprime.
Adrien Q. tait attaqu par les mdias, a a nerv Mlenchon et il a ragit.




> 1. il reconnait les faits de lui mme et fait une part de son autocritique.


Quand ?
Le jour o il a frapp sa femme ?
En anticipant le truc "Dans N mois il est possible qu'elle dpose une main courante, que les mdias en parlent et que a foute l'entreprise pour laquelle je travail dans la merde, donc je dois demander pardon avant que a sorte" ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> De toute faon Mlenchon ne peut pas savoir exactement ce qu'il s'est pass, donc autant ne rien dire.


Cela fait plusieurs fois que tu sous entends que dans certains cas, la claque aurait pu tre lgitime, que les violences psychologiques peuvent exister, etc...
Je ne te dis pas que tu as totalement tort, mais ca serait vrai si on parlait de monsieur et madame X devant un tribunal ou la recherche de vrit prime.
Ici, peut importe la vrit, il y  a un "tribunal" mdiatique qui n'accepte qu'une seule rponse : la claque c'est mal.

Tant que ce message simple n'aura pas t dit, et que le reste n'aura pas t retir, le foule ne se calmera pas.

C'est ce que ne comprends pas JLM sur le coup. On demande une rponse motionnelle et non rationnelle.


Et autrement, je pense que si, la gauche a traditionnellement laiss une place bien plus grande au fminisme, en particulier parce que les mouvements associatifs nationaux de revendications sont beaucoup plus poreux avec les forces de gauche que celles de droites.

Simplement, la droite incarne le conservatisme, le monde actuel et celui du pass, la domination des faibles par les forts... donc des femmes par les hommes.

La remise en cause de l'ordre tabli, en particulier par l'union (syndicale, associative, etc...) est bien une composante traditionnelle de la gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais ca serait vrai si on parlait de monsieur et madame X devant un tribunal ou la recherche de vrit prime.


Entendre a de la part d'un rpublicain convaincu comme vous, c'est surprenant.
Mme moi je connais la phrase "Les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et gaux en droits".
Dans le roman rpublicain c'est super important que chaque individu soit trait de la mme faon.

Pourquoi Adrien Q. ne devrait pas tre trait comme n'importe qui ?
Alors que c'est n'importe qui, il n'a rien de plus ou de moins que n'importe quel autre clampin.
Il est l'gal d'une femme au RSA, d'un gars au SMIC, ou de Sarkozy. La mme faute, la mme peine.
Les lois doivent tre les mmes pour le tout monde, sinon c'est n'importe quoi.

Bon aprs ok, c'est vrai qu'il y a le dlire des personnages publics, les gens adorent lyncher les gens connus.
Si il y a un titre d'article "un lu EELV se fait prendre en grand excs de vitesse dans son SUV" je vais cliquer.
Et si il y un article "une lue LREM frappe son mari" je vais me demander "est-ce qu'il n'aurait pas fait quelque chose pour le mriter ?" avant de cliquer, en esprant qu'il y ait des infos dans l'article.

Bref, si on ne connait pas l'histoire on ne peut pas parler.
Je ne sais mme pas pourquoi elle a demande le divorce. D'aprs Adrien Q. les faits de violence ont eu lieu aprs la demande de divorce. (en mme temps il n'allait pas dire "a fait des annes que la frappe c'te connasse !")
J'aimerais savoir o se situe la balance, parce que je trouve a sexiste d'automatiquement dire "c'est un homme, il est donc 100% coupable". Il est peut-tre plus victime que coupable. Il faut une enqute, il faut un jugement, il faut la vrit.
Si c'est un encul je veux le savoir !

Si a se trouve sa femme l'masculait, le rabaissait, l'harcelait, le ridiculisait, on ne sait pas.
Si a se trouve sa femme s'est toujours trs bien comport et c'est lui qui est mauvais.
La ralit doit se trouver quelque part entre les deux.




> Ici, peut importe la vrit, il y  a un "tribunal" mdiatique qui n'accepte qu'une seule rponse : la claque c'est mal.


Mais c'est nul !
C'est accepter de vivre dans le monde d'Idiocracy.

Si une personne A harcle une personne B pendant des annes, la personne B va subir du stress, elle va peut-tre finir en dpression, la vie va tre terrible pour elle.
Si un jour la personne B craque et met une claque, la personne A est plus coupable que la personne B, parce qu'une claque c'est moins grave que des annes de maltraitance psychologique.
Si a ne fonctionne pas comme a dans le monde rel, alors je vais aller casser les couilles  des types, me faire casser la gueule, porter plainte et gagner. Ce serait l'enfer de vivre dans un monde comme a.

===
Le tribunal mdiatique c'est "Une femme se met en position de victime, elle est donc 100% innocente".
Malheureusement si une lue avait frapp son mari et qu'il avait dpos une main courante, on en parlerait pas, alors que devant la loi frapper un homme ce n'est pas moins grave que frapper une femme. (en droit les femmes et les hommes sont gaux)

----------


## pmithrandir

Le couple quatener aura bien son procs devant les juges... Endroit ou ils pourront chercher  obtenir la vrit.

Mais la rumeur et les mdias ne sont pas la justice. c'est une autre sorte de tribunal.

Que ca existe ou pas est une lgitime question... mais JLM sait que a existe. Donc il doit agir en fonction de ce paramtre.

----------


## David_g

> ===
> Le tribunal mdiatique c'est "Une femme se met en position de victime, elle est donc 100% innocente".
> Malheureusement si une lue avait frapp son mari et qu'il avait dpos une main courante, on en parlerait pas, alors que devant la loi frapper un homme ce n'est pas moins grave que frapper une femme. (en droit les femmes et les hommes sont gaux)


En loccurrence, c'est un homme qui reconnait un geste violent et une partie des gens qui cherchent  se dire : "oui mais peut tre qu'elle le rabaissait, l'harcelait, le ridiculisait".
En gros une personne se dit coupable et ton rflexe c'est de te dire : oui mais elle l'avait peut tre un peu cherch (et de bien sur  dire de suite aprs, oui c'est _la mode_ on croit forcment les femmes etc..).

C'est quand mme pas un rflexe trs sain. Et a montre que la socit volue pas tant que cela et franchement lentement.

----------


## totozor

> Ah ouais, c'tait mieux de saluer son courage, de le soutenir et de lui dire sa confiance et son affection ?


Je n'ai jamais dit a. Je rappelle que j'ai relancer le dbat en dnonant l'attitude de Mlenchon.



> Il n'y a rien de plus classe que de dire qu'on ne maitrise pas suffisamment un sujet pour en parler. a ne peut pas ne pas fonctionner.


Pourquoi a ne peut pas fonctionner? Quand mon chef me demande comment produire plus vite, je lui rpond d'aller voir un chef de ligne ou que je vais me renseigner auprs d'eux.



> De toute faon Mlenchon ne peut pas savoir exactement ce qu'il s'est pass, donc autant ne rien dire.


Je penses avoir dit a aussi. Ceci dit on lui a demand son avis, il aurait mieux fait de botter en touche.




> Des femmes ont beaucoup de pouvoir :
> - Ursula Von Der Leyen
> - Christine Lagarde
> - Elisabeth Borne
> - Sophie Wilms
> Qui sont les femmes gouverneures, cheffes d'Etats et de gouvernements dans le monde ?





> Elles sont aujourd'hui vingt-neuf. *Vingt-neuf femmes*  diriger un pays ou un gouvernement *sur les 195 tats* reconnus par lOrganisation des Nations Unies. La dernire  rejoindre ces femmes est Elisabeth Borne, lue Premire ministre par le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron ce 16 mai.


Ca donne 15%, d'ailleurs dans les 4 que tu cites deux rpondent  un suprieur : Borne  Macron et Wilms  De Croo.
Oulala, le fminisme a fait vraiment peur bientot elles vont me couper le zizi et m'obliger de mettre des tampons ::roll:: 



> En fait Adrien Q. tait dj foutu avant que Mlenchon ne s'exprime.
> Adrien Q. tait attaqu par les mdias, a a nerv Mlenchon et il a ragit.


La grande force de Quatennens pendant les lections tait prcisment de rsister et rpondre aux attaques des adversaire et des mdia.



> Quand ?
> Le jour o il a frapp sa femme ?
> En anticipant le truc "Dans N mois il est possible qu'elle dpose une main courante, que les mdias en parlent et que a foute l'entreprise pour laquelle je travail dans la merde, donc je dois demander pardon avant que a sorte" ?


Le jour o il a fait un communiqu public qui contenait plus que les informations qui taient disponible et probablement que le contenu de la main courante.
Je ne dit pas qu'il est tout blanc et qu'il faut le fliciter. Je dis qu'il a commenc un chemin qui pourrait (conditionnel) l'amener  une forme de rdemption. *Ce qui n'existe pas  droite*



> Il est l'gal d'une femme au RSA, d'un gars au SMIC, ou de Sarkozy. La mme faute, la mme peine.
> Les lois doivent tre les mmes pour le tout monde, sinon c'est n'importe quoi.


Donc Sarkozy est l'gal d'une femme au RSA, laisse moi rire, la mme faute, la mme peine? Sarkozy arriverait avec une arme d'avocats, elle avec un avocat junior commis d'office.
Dans la thorie je suis d'accord mais la ralit est qu'elle prendrait plus cher  tous les coups (doit on voquer Balkany?)
C'est n'importe quoi : il y a deux jours  eu lieu le passage en assise de Nordine pour refus d'optemprer : il a pris 7 balles dans le corps, sa femme une aprs avoir t interpel par des policiers en civils sans brassards de la police.



> Bon aprs ok, c'est vrai qu'il y a le dlire des personnages publics, les gens adorent lyncher les gens connus.
> [...]
> Si c'est un encul je veux le savoir !
> [...]


 ::roll:: 



> Le tribunal mdiatique c'est "Une femme se met en position de victime, elle est donc 100% innocente".


Le tribunal mdiatique se fout des victimes, il n'aime que les coupables  lyncher donc :
"Un homme est en position d'agresseur, il est donc 100% coupable.
La femme? Elle est morte? On a des photos avec des bleus? Non, Menfou
Il dit vouloir changer et il semble faire le ncessaire pour, menfou, coupable un jour, coupable toujours"
Toi tu semble dire
"Un homme a frapp une femme, qu'a t elle fait pour le mriter?"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais la rumeur et les mdias ne sont pas la justice. c'est une autre sorte de tribunal.


Je ne vois pas en quoi Mlenchon ne pouvait pas rpondre "J'en ai strictement rien  foutre du cirque mdiatique, ce qui compte ce sont les lois, laissez la justice faire son travail et ne venez pas me casser les couilles  ce sujet, je ne suis pas habilit  rpondre, je ne veux pas aggraver la situation. Les baffes c'est mal.".




> oui mais elle l'avait peut tre un peu cherch


Dit comme a, a sonne mal.
Mais ce n'est pas a qu'il faut comprendre.

C'est pas une question d'homme/femme, c'est une question de vrit. Si c'tait le gars qui avait dpos une main courante et la femme qui avait reconnue la claque, j'aurais dis pareil.
Nous n'avons pas assez d'lments.
Nous n'avons pas l'historique. On ne connait qu'une partie de la fin.

Je parle de violence psychologique et de violence physique, je ne parle pas d'homme ou de femme.
Si a se trouve il y a eu beaucoup plus grave qu'une baffe, avant la baffe.
Mais on ne sait pas qui a commenc, il est possible que tout soit de la faute du gars, c'est peut-tre lui qui a commenc les violences psychologiques.




> Donc Sarkozy est l'gal d'une femme au RSA, laisse moi rire, la mme faute, la mme peine?


En thorie a devrait tre a.
Malheureusement la justice Franaise fait trs mal son boulot et on ne peut absolument pas avoir confiance en elle.
Mais dans le roman c'est joli. Dommage que ce ne soit pas appliqu en pratique.

Il vaut mieux avoir des potes juges qu'tre affich sur le mur des cons du syndicat de la magistrature.
C'est dommage  ::(: 
a ne devrait pas fonctionner comme a en principe.




> Oulala, le fminisme


En attendant c'est  la mode.
Le systme pousse pour qu'il y ait des femmes au pouvoir. (c'est qu'une vitrine, ce sont les mmes pantins de toute faon, Macron suit des ordres, mettez une femme  sa place a ne changera rien)
Pour le moment je ne dteste pas plus Ursula Von Der Leyen que Jean-Claude Juncker, a peut changer selon les dcisions qu'elle prend, mais a n'aura pas de lien avec son sexe.

Je pense que remplacer Mlenchon par une jeune femme pourrait tre bnfique  LFI.
a doit tre facile de trouver une femme plus charismatique que Mlenchon.

=========
Est-ce que Sandrine Rousseau ne serait pas la personnalit de gauche qui bnficie du plus de visibilit en ce moment ?
Affaire Quatennens : Sandrine Rousseau propose un compromis pour son cas  lAssemble



> Sur franceinfo ce mercredi 12 octobre, la dpute EELV a regrett quil ny ait pas  pas de possibilit  entre la mise en retrait parlementaire et la dmission pure et simple. Elle plaide pour une volution du rglement de lAssemble nationale  pour permettre que dans des cas comme celui de Quatennens, il puisse se retirer le temps de lenqute et de linstruction, que son ou sa supplante prenne sa place et que lui nait pas dindemnits pendant ce temps-l .


POURQUOI ADRIEN QUATENNENS CONTINUE  VOTER  L'ASSEMBLE NATIONALE MALGR SON ABSENCE DE L'HMICYCLE



> Justifiant son absence dans l'hmicycle, plusieurs dputs de la Nupes ont expliqu qu'Adrien Quatennens tait en "arrt maladie". Mais le dput du Nord a, par exemple, pris part au vote de ce mardi sur le projet de loi de programmation des finances publiques.
> 
> "Il peut donc voter par procuration comme c'est le cas pour tous les dputs dans cette situation", explique  BFMTV le groupe de la France insoumise  l'Assemble nationale.
> 
> Adrien Quatennens a ainsi dlgu son vote  un autre parlementaire, et non pas  sa supplante car le cong maladie ne fait pas partie des cas o ce remplacement est possible.


Il connait peut-tre un mdecin qui donne facilement des arrts maladie.  ::P:

----------


## ONTAYG

> Je ne suis pas habilit  rpondre, je ne veux pas aggraver la situation. Les baffes c'est mal.".


 ::ptdr::  pourtant tu rponds sur plein de sujets sans connaitre grand chose.

----------


## virginieh

Ce qui me choque dans cette histoire (et pourtant je suis une femme), c'est justement l'ampleur que a a sur le futur politique de Quatermens. (D'ailleurs j'avais pens un peu la mme chose pour je ne sais plus quel REM qui avait envoy la photo de sa b***, a n'aurait jamais du avoir autant d'effet sur sa carrire)

Je m'explique :
Ce qu'il a fait est un dlit, il  l'a reconnu et il doit videment en subir les consquences. Mais a n'impacte en rien ses capacit  avoir une vision politique et  dfendre les intrts de la population.

Quand on compare  des politiques comme Fabius (que j'ai encore  travers de la gorge) qui est rapparu sur la scne politique quelques annes aprs son "responsable mais pas coupable" sur le sang contamin. C'tait plus de l'incomptence qu'une volont de nuire mais quand on a une telle responsabilit, on ne cherche pas  en avoir de nouveau.
Et pire tous les politiques qui sont corrompus et/ou se servent dans la caisse pour nous expliquer ensuite qu'on pourra pas se soigner et qu'il faut qu'on paye plus parce qu'elles sont vides. Mais qui poursuivent leur carrire comme si de rien n'tait. Je me dit qu'il faudrait parfois un grand coup dans leur fourmilire.

Si Mlenchon avait vraiment voulu le dfendre c'est ce qu'il aurait pu dire. 

Personne ne peut tre un exemple de vertu en permanence, en ce qui concerne les politiques je suis bien plus indulgente entre un comportement amoral qui reste compltement dans la sphre du priv que pour les malversations qui vont  l'encontre de l'intrt public et qui eux devraient vraiment mettre fin  une carrire. Ca m'nerve que ce soit l'inverse qui se produise.

J'ai pas voqu le cas Darmanin, pour moi il rentre dans la 2nde catgorie, parce qu'il a justement monnay sa position politique pour avoir des avantages sexuels.

----------


## pmithrandir

Justement... les exemples que tu donnes ont soit attendu des annes avant de revenir... Soit on trouv la manire de dtourner le regard ailleurs.

Ce qui n'est pas possible quand on en fait un sujet clivant.

Les mdias veulent du clash, du clivant... Du click.
Un JLM qui dfend son poulain... a fait vendre. 
Un JLM qui rpte toujours la mme chose, a savoir j'attends que la justice fasse son travail tout mon soutien va a madame xxx... a occupe 2 ou 3 jours et on commence  s'emmerder. Donc on passe  un autre sujet.

Un peu comme le commissaire dans la cit de la peur...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui me choque dans cette histoire (et pourtant je suis une femme), c'est justement l'ampleur que a a sur le futur politique de Quatermens.


Il est toujours dput
Il a pris part  plusieurs scrutins en utilisant la dlgation de vote.
Peut-tre qu'il ne se prsentera plus  une lection et qu'il va changer de carrire, ou peut-tre que les gens vont oublier.
En tout cas il y a certaines fministes qui ne revoteront pas pour lui.




> (D'ailleurs j'avais pens un peu la mme chose pour je ne sais plus quel REM qui avait envoy la photo de sa b***, a n'aurait jamais du avoir autant d'effet sur sa carrire)


La vido de lui en train de se masturber a pas mal tourn, je comprend qu'il ait voulu disparaitre pendant un moment.
a n'a pas du tre marrant pour sa famille, le type essayait de se taper une petite jeune, alors qu'il tait mari.




> Un JLM qui dfend son poulain... a fait vendre.


En plus a crer de la division au sein d'LFI.
a donne une mauvaise image de Mlenchon, certaines personnes pensent qu'il ne se proccupent pas de la violence faites aux femmes. (comme c'est un thme trs important en ce moment, a passe mal)

Mais c'est vrai que des titres comme :
- un dput frappe sa femme
- un chef de parti protge un collgue accus de violence conjugale
a gnre du clique, les mdias en ont besoin, il faut bien que de l'argent rentre  un moment, si un mdia survit uniquement grce aux aides de l'tat, a craint.

===========
a ressemble aux gilets jaunes :
LFI : Pourquoi la  marche contre la vie chre  est un test majeur pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Ce sera une dmonstration de force, je lespre . Englus dans laffaire Adrien Quatennens, Jean-Luc Mlenchon et les insoumis appellent  une grande  marche contre la vie chre  et la politique dEmmanuel Macron ce dimanche.  Ce nest pas la marche de monsieur Mlenchon. *Cest la marche du peuple qui a faim, qui a froid, qui veut tre mieux pay* , a prcis le tribun dimanche dernier sur France 3. Mais alors quil est critiqu pour ses rcentes sorties, la mobilisation aura aussi valeur de test pour le patron de LFI.


Jean-Luc Mlenchon : "La protection des centrales nuclaires est une occasion davoir un dialogue avec des Russes qui dcideraient de baisser la garde au moins sur ce sujet"



> En France, en ce moment, il ny a plus dessence dans les stations-service, et il va falloir faire des conomies dnergie. "Commenons par nous demander comment on fait pour bloquer le prix du ptrole. Je repropose le blocage des prix", avance Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui affirme que ce sont les entreprises qui doivent dabord faire des conomies. *La Nupes a lanc une ptition pour lorganisation dun rfrendum dinitiative partage pour taxer les superprofits, et espre 15  20 milliards qui pourraient sortir de cette taxe.*  quoi irait cet argent ? "Je donne  manger gratuitement,  tous les enfants de France, dans toutes les cantines de France. Parce que nous sommes en situation de dtresse", clame Jean-Luc Mlenchon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un livre qui parle du PS qui va bientt sortir :
Qui a tu le PS ? "Autopsie d'un cadavre", le livre qui raconte tout de la mort de la gauche 
Il y a un problme dans le titre de l'article, le PS ce n'est pas la gauche, c'est une petite partie de la gauche.
Ce n'est pas l'endroit pour faire des synecdoques

Franais Hollande essaie de faire le comique  la TV :



> https://twitter.com/QuelleEpoqueOff/...24974641475584
> La question que poserait @fhollande  @RoyalSegolene ? 
> 
> 👉 "Il faut que tu t'occupes de la petite" 
> 
> 📺 #QuelleEpoque @france2tv


- Quelle question poseriez-vous  Mlenchon ?
- Pourquoi continuer encore ?

Il y a une rponse vidente c'est "parce qu'LFI est le premier parti de gauche  l'heure actuelle".
Bon aprs si Mlenchon pouvait continuer dans l'ombre et qu'on le voit plus, ce serait cool. Il fait peur le type.

- Quelle question poseriez-vous  Olivier Faure ?
- Pourquoi continuer encore ? 

Il reste dans le job qu'il a trouv parce qu'il a la flemme de chercher un vrai travail.

======
Il y a des gens du PS qui aimeraient bien faire une alliance avec EELV.
Une centaine dlus socialistes en appellent  une  gauche sociale, cologiste et europenne 



> Dans une contribution au congrs du PS prvu en janvier 2023, *les signataires*, dont la maire de Nantes, Johanna Rolland, *propose une liste commune avec les Verts pour les prochaines lections europennes*, une  premire tape  pour la prsidentielle 2027.


J'ai l'impression que l'auteur de l'article a mal conjugu un verbe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1586742637960347650
> "Sandrine Rousseau a choisi les Black blocs contre l'cologie"
> Des soutiens de Yannick Jadot fustigent les propos de Sandrine Rousseau, aprs l'accueil hostile rserv  l'eurodput  la manifestation anti-bassine Sainte-Soline


Manifestation anti-bassines : l'cologiste Yannick Jadot vis par un tag hostile, la raction de Sandrine Rousseau critique  gauche



> L'ancien candidat  l'lection prsidentielle a notamment dcouvert des inscriptions sur son vhicule, dont l'une d'elles le qualifiant de "*crevure*".


Sainte-Soline : pour Rousseau, Jadot  paye la manire dont il prsente lcologie 



> Prsent dans les Deux-Svres, Yannick Jadot a vu sa voiture tre tague par des manifestants.  On a besoin de retrouver une cologie de combat , justifie Rousseau.

----------


## Ryu2000

Accus dtre trop modr, Yannick Jadot dfend la dsobissance civile

On dirait que Yannick Jadot bosse pour LREM :
Motions de censure de la Nupes : pour Yannick Jadot, " un moment, il faut que les cologistes arrtent de les voter"



> "Je pense qu' un moment il faut que les cologistes arrtent de les voter", affirme lundi 7 novembre sur franceinfo l'eurodput EELV Yannick Jadot  propos des motions de censure dposes par la Nupes pour faire barrage au PLFSS devant lAssemble nationale. Pour l'heure, les cologistes n'en dposent plus, rappelle-t-il. Le but pour Yannick Jadot c'est de "garder un caractre d'exception pour mobiliser politiquement."
> 
> L'cologiste estime avoir compris *la "stratgie de Jean-Luc Mlenchon" qui est de "faire alliance avec tout le monde"*. Une posture qui n'est pas celle de Yannick Jadot : *"Ce n'est pas ma position de potentiellement laborer des motions de censure pour qu'elles soient votables par le RN".*


Je trouve que c'est plutt positif quand un parti de gauche est d'accord avec un parti de droite  propos d'une motion de censure contre le gouvernement.

C'est compltement con d'absolument toujours vouloir tre contre le RN.
Yannick Jadot trouve donc que les ides de son parti sont moins importantes qu'tre en dsaccord avec le RN. C'est bizarre qu'un politicien dise "on va modifier le texte afin que moins de gens le vote".

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment il v y avoir un congrs du Parti socialiste dans lequel ils vont lire un premier secrtaire.
a devrait tre :
- Olivier Faure (il a t lu 2 fois)
- Hlne Geoffroy
- Nicolas Mayer-Rossignol

Olivier Faure est critiqu par les 2 autres candidats parce qu'il a sign un accord avec LFI.

Au PS, la fronde sorganise contre Olivier Faure avant le congrs du parti



> Aprs la claque subie par le PS  la prsidentielle, puis *la dilution du parti dans la Nupes*, le dput de Seine-et-Marne voit la contestation monter fortement en interne. Le prochain match sannonce sportif. Pour la premire fois, Olivier Faure devra probablement faire face  deux adversaires, susceptibles de sassocier en finale afin de le mettre en minorit.


====
En cas de dissolution de lAssemble nationale, le Parti socialiste voudrait plus de places face  La France insoumise



> Au Parti socialiste (PS), cest act. *En cas de dissolution, pas question de reconduire laccord de la Nupes tel quil a t sign au printemps.*  On ne peut pas figer le rapport de force  la dernire prsidentielle. Il a chang , fait valoir le secrtaire national, Olivier Faure.  Nous ne sommes pas dans la mme dynamique propulsive, complte Jrme Guedj. Cela paratrait incongru, hors sol, de reproduire le mme dispositif humain et programmatique, de conserver les mmes investitures.


================================
Edit :
 Toulouse, les communistes ne veulent plus de la Nupes



> Pour Pierre Lacaze, *laccord Nupes  est pass .* Ctait un accord  lectoral conclu en juin pour les lgislatives . Et  ses yeux, il ne peut servir de cadre au rassemblement  construire pour les municipales.  On veut rassembler bien au-del , affirme le secrtaire dpartemental du PCF, et tenir compte du poids local du PS et du PCF  qui ont rassembl 20 % des lecteurs  au premier tour.  Il faut prendre en compte toute la gauche, notamment au vu du succs de Carole Delga  la Rgion et de Georges Mric au Dpartement  lors des lections de juin 2021. La victoire des dputs LFI aux lgislatives de juin  Toulouse est dailleurs, prcise-t-il,  mettre au crdit  de toute la gauche  et non du seul Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


================================
Edit :
Fabien Roussel accable Adrien Quatennens: "Si mon fils avait fait a, je ne lui adresserais plus la parole"



> Interrog ce mardi sur lventuel retour du dput LFI  la vie publique, le patron du PCF a indiqu que "si mon fils avait fait ce que Quatennens a fait  sa femme, je ne lui adresserais plus la parole. Pas plus indulgent la veille, Fabien Roussel a estim lundi que "*chez nous, nous ne proposerions pas  un dput qui a avou avoir gifl son pouse de pouvoir revenir et de faire comme si ctait oubli* .


Si un jour Fabien Roussel est accus de violence, il a intrt de disparaitre indfiniment.

----------


## Ryu2000

a c'est un candidat qui peut gagner la prsidentielle de 2027 :
FRANOIS RUFFIN "NE VEUT PLUS CRIER": COMMENT LE DPUT ESSAIE DE SE PRSIDENTIALISER



> Trs loin donc de la campagne prsidentielle de Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui promouvait la semaine de 32 heures. C'est son ami le dput communiste Sbastien Jumel qui fait le sous-titre de ces clins d'il. "*Il fait partie de tous ceux  gauche qui veulent rassembler trs largement*, y compris ceux qui votent Marine Le Pen ou encore ceux qui croient  la dignit par le travail", explique-t-il.

----------


## totozor

> a c'est un candidat qui peut gagner la prsidentielle de 2027 :
> FRANOIS RUFFIN "NE VEUT PLUS CRIER": COMMENT LE DPUT ESSAIE DE SE PRSIDENTIALISER


Je ne m'attendais pas  a, je considrais qu'il avait le potentiel mais tait "trop  gauche" et trop grande gueule pour y prtendre.
Mais s'il met de l'eau dans son vin l'histoire se raconte bien.
Aprs a serait bien qu'il fasse un coup d'clat de temps en temps pour rappeler qui il est/tait.

----------


## Gunny

Ruffin pour moi c'est la meilleure carte de LFI. C'est un excellent orateur. Il sait comment parler aux franais, comment rassembler. Il ne repousse personne et n'a pas de casseroles. C'est un vrai homme de gauche avec une exprience politique importante et pourtant qui est toujours rest en arrire-plan.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ruffin pour moi c'est la meilleure carte de LFI. C'est un excellent orateur. Il sait comment parler aux franais, comment rassembler. Il ne repousse personne et n'a pas de casseroles. C'est un vrai homme de gauche avec une exprience politique importante et pourtant qui est toujours rest en arrire-plan.


Il vient d'tre invit aujourd'hui sur France inter ici de 30'30"  44'.

Il parle en premier lieu des retraites, de +152% de sniors au RSA en dix ans et du COR qui conclu qu'il n'y a pas de problme majeur de financement des retraites  long terme... et d'autres solutions qui permettrait de s'assurer de l'quilibre des caisses de retraites.

Il se dit ni gauche radicale, ni social dmocrate, mais de gauche. Il explique ne pas vouloir se revendiquer gauche radicale car cela fait peur, donne l'impression de tout vouloir casser, de rvolution, du grand soir etc. On peut dire que c'est un repositionnement mdiatique sans qu'il n'ait vraiment chang ses propos qui d'ailleurs ont toujours t plutt mesurs.

----------


## pmithrandir

On est en plein sur un positionnement pour gagner.

Il voit bien que la macronie va exploser dans 3 ou 4 ans.
Les dauphins sont Bruno le Maire et darmanin. Autant dire de beaux repoussoirs a gauche. 
Veran pourrai esprer mais il n'ira pas plus loin, LREM tant fondamentalement de droite.

Il y aura alors une porte grande ouverte a gauche entre LREM et lfi.
Soit le PS s'y engouffre, soit il prend la place.

Le soutien de delga par exemple est un sacr signe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il voit bien que la macronie va exploser dans 3 ou 4 ans.


J'ai vu un article qui prsente un scnario d'horreur.

MACRON POURRAIT-IL SE REPRSENTER EN 2027? UN EX-GARDE DES SCEAUX ESTIME QUE OUI



> "Imaginons qu'il dissolve l'Assemble nationale, perde les lections lgislatives et dmissionne", chaffaude Jean-Jacques Urvoas. "Le prsident du Snat assurerait alors l'intrim (comme le prvoit la Constitution NDLR) et une nouvelle lection serait organise."
> 
> "*Comme il n'aurait pas effectu deux mandats successifs complets, il pourrait tre candidat*", affirme l'ex-ministre, qui enseigne dsormais le droit public  l'universit de Brest.





> Les dauphins sont Bruno le Maire et darmanin. Autant dire de beaux repoussoirs a gauche.


a on n'en sait rien, le prochain candidat LREM pourrait tre quelqu'un dont on a jamais entendu parler.
Macron tait relativement discret avant 2017. Il est possible de crer un candidat LREM au dernier moment.

Macron est un repoussoir galement et pourtant il a t lu 2 fois




> Soit le PS s'y engouffre, soit il prend la place.


Le PS ne reprsente plus rien, depuis que Benoit Hamon est parti c'est mort.

====
Il y a eu un vote chez EELV.
Congrs EELV :  Lchec incroyable, cest quon est pass de 100 000 votants  la primaire  5300 , dplore Sandrine Rousseau

SANDRINE ROUSSEAU ET YANNICK JADOT DSAVOUS LORS DU CONGRS EELV



> Un score sans appel. Lors de la premire tape du congrs d'EELV samedi dernier, les quelque 11.000 adhrents ont largement plbiscit la liste de Marine Tondelier (46,97%), candidate de la direction sortante, devant celles de Sophie Bussire (18,07%) et Mlissa Camara (13,54%), respectivement soutenues Yannick Jadot et Sandrine Rousseau.
> (...)
> Ensuite, notre ditorialiste souligne que "la conflictualit, la radicalit, le positionnement  gauche toute de Sandrine Rousseau ont t rejets par les militants", souligne-t-il. Nanmoins, ces derniers n'ont pas vraiment t sduits non plus par " l'approche dite plus raliste dfendue durant la campagne prsidentielle de Yannick Jadot."


Les lecteurs EELV se mfient de Sandrine Rousseau et Yannick Jadot et ils ont bien raison.

----------


## Pyramidev

Sur la chane YouTube de Mediapart, dans une vido publie ce lundi, Usul et Ostpolitik ont prn le vol et le saccage des logements des propritaires.  ::roll:: 



C'est dingue, cette polarisation. Certaines personnes de gauche sont prtes  soutenir tout et n'importe quoi tant que a va contre l'intrt des bourgeois. (Symtriquement, d'autres personnes sont prtes  soutenir tout et n'importe quoi tant que a va dans l'intrt des plus riches.)

Je suis d'accord qu'il existe actuellement un racket lgal des locataires par des propritaires qui ont pu acqurir ces logements  une poque o l'immobilier tait beaucoup moins cher. Il aurait fallu que l'tat intervienne pour que les prix des loyers baissent progressivement.

 part a, concernant les locataires qui souhaiteraient devenir propritaires, les prix de l'immobilier devraient bientt baisser. En effet, avec la hausse des taux directeurs de la BCE, la capacit d'emprunt baisse, ce qui devrait faire baisser les prix. Il y a une bonne vido  ce sujet publie rcemment sur LUCID :



Remarque : pour l'instant, je suis encore locataire.

----------


## pmithrandir

> part a, concernant les locataires qui souhaiteraient devenir propritaires, les prix de l'immobilier devraient bientt baisser. En effet, avec la hausse des taux directeurs de la BCE, la capacit d'emprunt baisse, ce qui devrait faire baisser les prix. Il y a une bonne vido  ce sujet publie rcemment sur LUCID :
> [...]
> Remarque : pour l'instant, je suis encore locataire.


Que ca coute moins cher, je ne sais pas.

Les prix vont baisser (doucement parce que les gens n'admettent pas facilement la dvaluation de leur bien ou ne peuvent pas se permettre de vendre en dessous d'un prix), mais ce sont surtout les intrts qui vont augmenter en change.

Finalement, les gens investiront toujours 30% de leurs revenus dans le bien.

----------


## escartefigue

> Macron est un repoussoir galement et pourtant il a t lu 2 fois


L'pouvantail qui se prsentait contre lui y est sans doute pour quelque chose.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Que ca coute moins cher, je ne sais pas.
> 
> Les prix vont baisser (doucement parce que les gens n'admettent pas facilement la dvaluation de leur bien ou ne peuvent pas se permettre de vendre en dessous d'un prix), mais ce sont surtout les intrts qui vont augmenter en change.
> 
> Finalement, les gens investiront toujours 30% de leurs revenus dans le bien.


Avec des cots de construction en forte hausse et une capacit d'emprunt en baisse du fait de la hausse des taux d'intrts d'une part, et de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat d'autre part (les salaires ne suivent pas l'inflation), la situation dans le neuf risque d'tre fortement tendue concernant les particuliers. 

Idem pour les pro dans l'investissement locatif car avec des cots plus cher (construction + intrts) et une capacit financire moindre des locataires amputs par l'inflation, il sera plus difficile d'avoir une rentabilit rapidement intressante.

Certaines analyses d'Elucid partent du principe que les revenus augmentent normalement plus rapidement que l'inflation ( 4'18''), mais ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Et il suppose que nous ne sommes pas loin du pic de l'inflation, ce qui n'est pas certain, d'autant plus que les prix de l'nergie vont s'envoler quand le gouvernement va stopper les aides gnralises qui maintiennent le chiffre moyen de l'inflation artificiellement bas tout en tant quand mme aux alentours de 7%. 


Concernant l'ancien, la situation peut tre trs contraste. Les anciens propritaires qui ont ralis de trs fortes plus values pourront se permettre de vendre en dessous du prix du march pour mieux correspondre  la demande des acheteurs dont les capacits d'investissement auront fortement baisses tout en ralisant de confortables bnfices. Mais une forte baisse pourrait dissuader d'autres vendeurs qui n'ont pas besoin de raliser rapidement leur gain et notamment les propritaires plus rcents qui pourraient perdre de l'argent, ce qui pourrait aboutir  une forte baisse des transactions. Sauf si c'est vraiment la panique  bord auquel cas les investisseurs professionnels s'allgeront considrablement pour limiter leurs pertes et investir dans d'autres secteurs.

A moins d'un arrt rapide de la guerre en Ukraine, les prvisions sont  mon avis trs alatoires, une baisse mais difficile de parier sur son ampleur, elle peut tre modre ou trs importante. Et concernant les locataires, entre probablement moins d'investisseurs dans le neuf et des propritaires voulant combler leur perte de pouvoir d'achat via les loyers je ne crois pas trop  une baisse mais plutt  une hausse lgre pour les nouveaux locataires, lgre dans le sens o sinon ils ne trouveront plus preneurs tant donn la baisse du pouvoir d'achat des locataires. Mais comme toujours cela dpend de l'emplacement du logement et de sa situation gographique. Une maison situe  la campagne loin d'un lieu de travail et sans transport en commun pourrait voir son potentiel locatif baisser considrablement,  moins d'tre dans le grand luxe.

Sinon pour en revenir  notre sujet, je ne connais pas la politique de logement soutenue par la NUPES ni par Ruffin dont nous parlions plus haut. Je pense que le gouvernement devrait tre plus interventionniste, notamment pour la construction de logements sociaux pour les plus dmunis mais aussi pour le bas de la classe moyenne.

----------


## Erviewthink

La politique de la nupes ne veut rien dire, ils ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, LFI est en mode caricatural aka Staline, prts  rquisitionner les logements non utiliss, du bon vieux communiste des annes 1930. EELV sont peut tre moins radicaux sur ce point, mais bon a reste du woke bien sal. Et le PS si ils avaient des convictions et une marche  suivre a se saurait. On se demande pourquoi les gens votent pour des communistes, ils n'ont pas vu leurs oeuvres dans le pass ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils ne sont pas d'accord entre eux


L'objectif du projet c'tait d'avoir le plus d'lus possible.
Ils voulaient que a fasse un gros bloc rouge  gauche sur les diagrammes :


Au dbut ils se sont mis d'accord "nous n'avons pas les mmes ides, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs, mais nous devons faire quelque chose pour tre le plus fort possible contre Macron".
L on peut dire "la NUPES est plus forte que LR et mme plus forte que le RN  :+1: ".

Ce serait bien que lors des prsidentielles le PS et EELV ne prsentent pas de candidat afin de laisser de la place  une candidature plus importante.
On ne sait pas peut-tre qu'en additionnant tous les rsultats des diffrentes gauche il serait possible d'atteindre le second tour un jour.

=========
Le RN va reprendre une proposition de loi d'LFI.
Et il y a des types d'LFI qui risquent de voter contre, parce que leur principes  la con sont plus important que leur ides.  ::roll:: 
C'est n'importe quoi ce dlire "je voterai toujours contre ce parti, mme si je suis compltement d'accord avec ce qu'il propose".est pas srieux cette peur du RN

----------


## totozor

> La politique de la nupes ne veut rien dire, ils ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, LFI est en mode caricatural aka Staline, prts  rquisitionner les logements non utiliss


En 2020 il y avait 300 000 SDF Source et 250 000 logements vacants en 2021 (Source).
Je ne trouve sincrement pas anormal qu'une partie de ces logements soient rquisitionns et je ne trouve mme pas anormal que le logement soit donn  une autorit publique (commune ou autre).
Et par une partie j'entends TOUS les logements vacants qui appartiennent  un propritaire qui a X (disons 5) appartements, si le taux d'occupation du patrimoine du propritaire est en dessous de X% (disons 80%). Histoire que ce parasite arrte d'encourager la spculation immobilire en crant la pnurie de logement.
L'objectif n'est pas de punir le petit proprio qui loue son ancien appart pour payer les travaux de son nouveaux logement ou pour mettre un peu de beurre dans les pinards. Mais bien le multipropritaire qui en fait une rente et exploite le systme pour optimiser son propre profit au dtriment des conditions de vie des autres.

Les principaux squats sont des gens qui ouvrent un btiment commercial (hangar, bureau), souvent publique, inoccup parce qu'en attente de baisse du prix pour que la destruction du btiment devienne rentable.
L'ouverture de rsidence secondaire est trs minoritaire.

Pour information le droit au logement est un droit constitutionnel



> 10. La Nation assure  l'individu et  la famille les conditions ncessaires  leur dveloppement.
> 11. *Elle garantit  tous*, notamment  l'enfant,  la mre et aux vieux travailleurs, *la protection de la sant, la scurit matrielle, le repos* et les loisirs. *Tout tre humain* qui, en raison de son ge, de son tat physique ou mental, de la situation conomique, se trouve dans l'incapacit de travailler *a le droit d'obtenir de la collectivit des moyens convenables d'existence*.

----------


## Erviewthink

Et le droit des propritaires ? Si t'as les moyens et que tu as des logements vides de quel droit on viendrait te les prendre ? Les gens n'achtent pas des logements pour qu'on y mette des sdf ou des gens qui vont dtriorer le dit logement.

Je suppose que si tu avais un logement inoccup tu le donnerais gracieusement  un sdf c'est a ?

----------


## virginieh

> Et le droit des propritaires ? Si t'as les moyens et que tu as des logements vides de quel droit on viendrait te les prendre ? Les gens n'achtent pas des logements pour qu'on y mette des sdf ou des gens qui vont dtriorer le dit logement.
> 
> Je suppose que si tu avais un logement inoccup tu le donnerais gracieusement  un sdf c'est a ?



Combien de gens possdent un (voire des) logement inoccup ? Contre combien de sans abris (mme parmi des gens qui travaillent et pourraient donc payer un loyer) ? Pourquoi devrais t'on considrer que les droits d'une infime minorit qui a comme tu dis les moyens de garder des logements vides et qui sont donc des charges sans revenu devrait prvoir sur le droit de vivre dans des conditions supportables  d'autres personnes ?

Je parle mme pas d'humanisme d'un point de vue purement utilitariste le rapport (gain/perte) est en faveur de l'attribution de btiments inutiliss pour loger les sans abris.

Il y avait eu une tude aux US qui avait prouv que "donner" un logement inutilis cotait moins cher  la socit que d'avoir des sans abris.

----------


## Erviewthink

Pourquoi ? La rponse est simple car nous ne sommes pas dans un rgime communiste. Et que le droit de proprit existe.

Les sdf c'est le problme de l'tat et de la socit, pas des propritaires des logements.

----------


## micka132

> d'autant plus que les prix de l'nergie vont s'envoler quand le gouvernement va stopper les aides gnralises qui maintiennent le chiffre moyen de l'inflation artificiellement bas tout en tant quand mme aux alentours de 7%.


Je ne sais pas si ces aides vont se terminer. Le smic tant index sur l'inflation, en laissant filer l'inflation avec la ralit, tu montes brutalement le smic. En la masquant artificiellement, tu vites le licenciement d'un bon nombre de personnes dont les employeurs ne pourront pas suivre. Le petit hic, c'est qu'on creuse encore notre dette. Mais on a l'habitude, on ne sait faire que a...jusqu'au jour ou de toute faon a ptera. Si par hasard en plus  ce moment l on aura un gouvernement "d'extrme", on pourra recommencer quelques annes plus tard en chassant les coupables tout dsign!





> En 2020 il y avait 300 000 SDF Source et 250 000 logements vacants en 2021 (Source).
> Je ne trouve sincrement pas anormal qu'une partie de ces logements soient rquisitionns et je ne trouve mme pas anormal que le logement soit donn  une autorit publique (commune ou autre).
> [...]
> L'objectif n'est pas de punir le petit proprio[...] Mais bien le multipropritaire qui en fait une rente et exploite le systme pour optimiser son propre profit au dtriment des conditions de vie des autres.


A priori le multipropritaire qui ne loue pas son bien, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'il optimise son profit.
Mais sur le fond, pourquoi Grard SDF de son tat devrait tre loger gratuitement, quand Momo et ses 5 enfants vivent tasss dans un appartement trop petit, mais qu'avec son smic il ne peut pas trouver mieux.
On pourrait pas trouver des solutions qui soient plus prennes pour tout le monde plutt que de vouloir confisquer  quelques uns pour en faire profiter quelques autres?
Par exemple, il pourrait pas y avoir un organisme d'tat qui emploierait des sdf  construire leurs propres logements dans des bleds o plus personne ne veut habiter?

----------


## pmithrandir

je ne crois pas a la vente d'immobilier par les institutionnels dans le contexte actuel.

En dehors d'un bombardement, ils savent que ca va se tasser et qu'une baisse ne sera que conjoncturelle. Et avec l'inflation, mieux vaut avoir un bien dans la pierre qui suis le cours de cette dernire a quelque chose pret, que des liquidits. 

Avec l'argent presque gratuit des dernires annes sur 25 ans, les gens ont achet a un certain prix. Il faut bien se dire qu'en dessous de 25/30% de la dure du pret, on perd de l'argent a march neutre. Avec un march baissier, on doit attendre 40 a 50% du temps du pret pour equilibrer ses pertes.

Donc je ne vois pas beaucoup de gens entrer dans cette logique. A mon sens, on aura les ventes de divorces et de dcs. 
En revanche, je pense qu'on verra des gens investir dans leur maison actuelle pour l'amnager en ajoutant une extension, un niveau, etc...

----------


## totozor

> Et le droit des propritaires ? Si t'as les moyens et que tu as des logements vides de quel droit on viendrait te les prendre ?


Si t'as les moyens d'acheter les moyens de survie des autres pourquoi on t'en priverais? Parce que tu exerces ton pouvoir financier pour empcher d'autres de vivre.
Un collectif a fait un faire-part de dcs pour les personnes dcdes dans la rue en 2021 voici une page, juste pour le premier trimestre, il y en a 3 pour tout 2021.
Combien auraient pu tre sauves si les logements vacants des grand propritaire taient vendus  d'autres pour qu'ils soient lous?



> Les gens n'achtent pas des logements pour qu'on y mette des sdf ou des gens qui vont dtriorer le dit logement.


En effet,
certains achtent un logement pour y habiter, laissons leur ce logement.
certains achtent un logement pour le louer, laissons leur ce logement
certains achtent un logement pour le laisser vider pour crer une pnurie de logement et que l'augmentation de loyer des autres logement couvrent la perte de la non location, confisquons ce logement, transformons le en logement social.



> Je suppose que si tu avais un logement inoccup tu le donnerais gracieusement  un sdf c'est a ?


Mon plan de logement est simple : n'avoir qu'un logement pour y vivre. Si je changes de logement, je revends l'ancien.
Mais s'il arrivait que j'ai un logement inoccup je le vendrais ou le louerais pour une raison simple : je n'ai pas les moyen de garder un logement vide.
Et si par malheur je n'arrives pas  le vendre ou le louer j'ai quelques connaissances en situation prcaire (qui squattent chez des amis, parfois chez moi, qui mangent moins en fin de mois etc) qui je laisserais volontiers les cls.
Et oui je suis un bobo gauchiste dbile qui considrent qu'il est prfrable de partager ce qui n'est pas utilis plutt que de garder le moindre de mes avantages inutilis de peur qu'il soit dtrior.

La semaine prochaine je vais loger un coquipier, c'est la troisime fois que je fais a (la premire avec lui). Il y a deux conditions : Il ne me rend pas les cls avant 1 semaine (mme s'il trouve un autre logement) et on revoit chaque weekend s'il reste ou pas. Je sacrifie une partie de mon confort dans l'histoire : nous avons des horaires dcals et c'est quasiment sr qu'il me rveille quand il rentrera.
Je ne demande aucune contrepartie (c'est comme une coloc), elles viennent en gnrales d'elles mme. 
Il vivait dans un squat pas chauff ce qui devient invivable avec les tempratures actuelles. S'il ne trouve pas d'appart il passera tout l'hiver  tourner dans les apparts de potes (et reviendra peut tre une fois)

----------


## Erviewthink

Tu le fais pour un de tes collgues pas le sdf du coin de la rue, pourquoi ? C'est pas difficile  trouver pourtant.

----------


## totozor

> A priori le multipropritaire qui ne loue pas son bien, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'il optimise son profit.


J'ai 5 bien qui valent 500/mois chacun.
Si le fait de ne pas en louer un augmente le loyer des autres de 125/mois c'est rentable.



> Mais sur le fond, pourquoi Grard SDF de son tat devrait tre loger gratuitement, quand Momo et ses 5 enfants vivent tasss dans un appartement trop petit, mais qu'avec son smic il ne peut pas trouver mieux.
> On pourrait pas trouver des solutions qui soient plus prennes pour tout le monde plutt que de vouloir confisquer  quelques uns pour en faire profiter quelques autres?


A mais je ne suis qu'au dbut de mon plan de gauchiste dbile qui consiste   donner un toit  chacun.
L'tape suivante tant de mettre Marie catherine qui vit seule dans son appart Haussmanien de 200m dans l'appart de Momo et de laisser les enfants de momo courir sous 5m de plafond. Mais certains risquent de faire une syncope en lisant a.



> Par exemple, il pourrait pas y avoir un organisme d'tat qui emploierait des sdf  construire leurs propres logements dans des bleds o plus personne ne veut habiter?


Et pourquoi pas un oganisme qui emploie des SDF pour construire leur propres logements dans des zones urbaines abandonnes (qui servent aujourd'hui de squat).
Pourquoi vouloir ghettoser ces SDF, intgrons les  notre socit.

PS : je ne suis pas contre la proprit, en tant que bon gauchiste dbile je suis pour la proprit d'usage  ::D: 
et oui ce systme a aussi des limites mais quand on les aura atteintes parce que certains l'ont optimis il sera temps de changer de systme. (en fait je suis peut-tre plus anarchiste que gauchiste, je manque de culture politique pour le dire)

----------


## Erviewthink

> Par exemple, il pourrait pas y avoir un organisme d'tat qui emploierait des sdf  construire leurs propres logements dans des bleds o plus personne ne veut habiter?


Les territoires ruraux ne sont pas les poubelles des grandes villes, donc merci de garder vos problmes chez vous et de les rgler chez vous. Tellement une rflexion de bobo parisien, a m'nerve.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Il y avait eu une tude aux US qui avait prouv que "donner" un logement inutilis cotait moins cher  la socit que d'avoir des sans abris.


Oui (a me parait  peu prs vident), mais a coute cher aux gens qui se font ruiner leurs petits plans de spculation. Et ces gens sont trs influents. Notamment parce qu'ils achtent/vendent souvent des biens, donc versent de forts droits de mutation, donc in fine font vivre les municipalits, pour qui c'est un des derniers leviers. La solution de forcer la location de biens inoccups est donc aussi parfaite qu'impossible.

Et encore, "parfaite", les biens inoccups sont-ils tous proches des bassins d'emplois? J'ai comme un doute. Je suis au plein cur d'un bassin d'emploi, bizarrement, pas de logements inoccups, par ici... Je prends un SDF montpellirain, je lui donne un logement inoccup dans la pampa, il n'aura pas les moyens de se motoriser, et donc de chercher de l'emploi l ou il y en a.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ce serait bien que lors des prsidentielles le PS et EELV ne prsentent pas de candidat afin de laisser de la place  une candidature plus importante.
> On ne sait pas peut-tre qu'en additionnant tous les rsultats des diffrentes gauche il serait possible d'atteindre le second tour un jour.


En fait, au prsidentiels 2022, il aurais suffit du dsistement de Jadot ou de Roussel pour faire passer Mlenchon au second tour,  la place de Marine le Pen. Donc cette situation est tout  fait tangible, ce n'est mme pas "peut-tre".




> Le RN va reprendre une proposition de loi d'LFI.
> Et il y a des types d'LFI qui risquent de voter contre, parce que leur principes  la con sont plus important que leur ides. 
> C'est n'importe quoi ce dlire "je voterai toujours contre ce parti, mme si je suis compltement d'accord avec ce qu'il propose".est pas srieux cette peur du RN


Je suis d'accord, tre contre le RN par principe n'a pas de sens, ce qui compte en politique, c'est d'tre contre des ides. En loccurrence ici, certaines ides dfendus par le RN. Et comme LFI et RN sont d'accord sur plusieurs ides "socialiste" cette attitude cre une situation qui profite surtout a Macron, un peu au RN et pas du tout  LFI. Je dit un peu au RN car ces derniers mois, j'ai vu des affiches du RN avec le slogan "la seule vrai opposition  Macron". Cela est rendu possible en grande partie  cause de lattitude de LFI, qui semble produire l'inverse de l'effet escompt.

----------


## Erviewthink

Melanchon est pire que le Pen, c'est du bon vieux coco macron aurait gagn encore plus largement.

----------


## totozor

> Tu le fais pour un de tes collgues pas le sdf du coin de la rue, pourquoi ? C'est pas difficile  trouver pourtant.


Les parents de mon pre, paysans embourgeoiss et rendus citadins, avaient toujours un lit prt et mettaient toujours un couvert en plus  table au cas o une personne dans le besoin ne sonne.
Mes conditions de vie sont diffrentes d'eux mais j'ai hrit de cette philosophie.

Pourquoi je ne le fais pas dans mon appart?
Parce que mon appart n'est pas adapt  la colocation.

Si j'avais un logement qui permet d'avoir un coloc et si je n'en trouve pas j'envisagerais srieusement la question.
Et si je devais choisir un SDF, je choisirais Benoit, SDF depuis le covid, il a quitt son appart quand il n'tait plus capable de payer son loyer, les seuls frais qu'il n'a pas pay sont ceux du pravis, frais que lui a "offert" son ancien proprio. Il est tatoueur et vit en squat parce que sa situation est trop instable pour louer un appart. Ancien toxico (cocane si je me souviens bien), il a arrt  l't 2021. En plus de son travail, il enchaine les petits boulots et fait rgulirement la manche devant ma superette. C'est un gars  qui la vie n'a pas vraiment fait de cadeau, qui a fait les mauvais choix  une priode de sa vie et qui essaye de s'en sortir honntement aujourd'hui. Certaines petites vieilles l'aiment bien parce qu'il porte leurs courses.
Pourquoi j'ai envie d'aider ce gars? Parce que si j'tais n dans sa famille je passerais peut tre mes dimanche matin  faire des croquis sur un carnet devant une suprette. Et s'il tait n dans la mienne il serait peut-tre en train de vous crire tranquillement assis sur une chaise de bureau dans un btiment (relativement) chauff.

Je suis un homme cis blanc n dans une famille aise, ce qui fait que je cumule  peu prs tous les privilges. J'aurais pu en avoir honte, j'aurais pu en profiter au maximum pour garantir la protection de ces privilges, au lieu de a j'ai dcid d'en faire profiter des gens qui en ont besoin  la hauteur de mes moyens. Bref je suis un bobo gauchiste, j'assumes et j'en suis fier.

----------


## Erviewthink

C'est un beau discours, plein d'intentions mais en attendant tu ne prtes pas ton canap  ce Benoit pour autant, mais par contre  ton collgue oui. Faites ce que je dis ne dites pas ce que je fais en somme.

Il est l le problme des bobos gauchistes, a brasse de l'air et a laisse les autres grer leurs problmes de conscience.

Je ne dirai rien sur la partie woke sinon je vais passer une mauvaise journe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## escartefigue

> Par exemple, il pourrait pas y avoir un organisme d'tat qui emploierait des sdf  construire leurs propres logements dans des bleds o plus personne ne veut habiter?


La proposition est intressante, sous  rserve de ne pas construire de nouveaux ghettos.

----------


## totozor

> C'est un beau discours, plein d'intentions mais en attendant tu ne prtes pas ton canap  ce Benoit pour autant, mais par contre  ton collgue oui. Faites ce que je dis ne dites pas ce que je fais en somme.


Eh les droitards vous tes cens tre l'lite de la nation donc tre capable de lire compltement un texte de 13 lignes, surtout quand la rponse tient en un tweet:



> Pourquoi je ne le fais pas dans mon appart?
> Parce que mon appart n'est pas adapt  la colocation.





> Il est l le problme des bobos gauchistes, a brasse de l'air et a laisse les autres grer leurs problmes de conscience.


Il est l le problme avec les droitards ils ne lisent que ce qu'ils veulent lire.
Et surtout ils vivent avec des privilges qu'ils ont obtenus de naissance ou en tant des sales cons avec les autres et ils ont peur qu'on leur rabote.
Voir pire ils ont peur qu'on leur rabote les privilges qu'ils n'ont pas, qu'ils n'auront jamais - parce que ceux qui l'ont ne veulent pas le partager - mais sur lesquels ils fantasment.
Bref ils dfendent bec et ongles un systme qui les enferment dans leur position  ::zoubi:: 

Les 5 logements tu ne les as probablement pas.
Le logement vide tu ne l'as probablement pas.
Pourtant tu les dfends envers et contre tout.

Ton idalisme est aussi ridicule que le mien.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Eh les droitards vous tes cens tre l'lite de la nation donc tre capable de lire compltement un texte de 13 lignes, surtout quand la rponse tient en un tweet:
> 
> Il est l le problme avec les droitards ils ne lisent que ce qu'ils veulent lire.
> Et surtout ils vivent avec des privilges qu'ils ont obtenus de naissance ou en tant des sales cons avec les autres et ils ont peur qu'on leur rabote.
> Voir pire ils ont peur qu'on leur rabote les privilges qu'ils n'ont pas, qu'ils n'auront jamais - parce que ceux qui l'ont ne veulent pas le partager - mais sur lesquels ils fantasment.
> Bref ils dfendent bec et ongles un systme qui les enferment dans leur position 
> 
> Les 5 logements tu ne les as probablement pas.
> Le logement vide tu ne l'as probablement pas.
> ...


Tsais en hiver un sac de couchage mme sur le sol c'est toujours mieux que de dormir sous -2C. Mais bon apparemment non ton confort est suprieur au sien. Ca confirme ce que je disais sur les bobos gauchos.

Tu veux tellement partager que tu ne le fais pas vraiment, donne tes logements durement acquis aux pauvres dans ce cas ? Non ? C'est trange que quelqu'un qui promeut le bien unique en ait 5.

Encore une fois tu vas dire que je me rpte mais tu brasses de l'air avec tes idaux et tu te victimises mais derrire il n'y a rien.

C'est bien pour a que les rgimes socialistes ou communistes ne durent pas, un rgime de droite est beaucoup plus humain dans ses valeurs et ses actes.

----------


## David_g

> C'est bien pour a que les rgimes socialistes ou communistes ne durent pas, un rgime de droite est beaucoup plus humain dans ses valeurs et ses actes.


On est dj vendredi et on m'a pas prvenu..

----------


## Jon Shannow

Petite correction, si tu permets



> Ton idalisme est aussi *bien plus* ridicule que le mien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> emploierait des sdf  construire leurs propres logements


Je ne pense pas qu'il y aurait beaucoup d'SDF volontaire pour partir vivre ailleurs.
Dj il y a un gros pourcentage des SDF qui ont des problmes mentaux et il y a un gros pourcentage des SDF qui ont des problmes de drogue (alcool, crack, mthamphtamine, hrone, analgsique opiode, etc).

Un tiers des SDF parisiens atteints de troubles psychiatriques svres



> *Un tiers des personnes sans domicile en Ile-de-France sont atteintes d'un trouble psychiatrique svre*, et *prs d'un tiers souffrent au moins d'une addiction (alcool, drogues, mdicaments)* selon une tude de l'Inserm et de l'Observatoire du Samu social de Paris, rendue publique mercredi. L'tude Samenta (Sant mentale et addictions chez les personnes sans logement d'Ile-de-France), ralise  la demande de la prfecture de police et de la ville de Paris, rvle notamment que "31 % des sans-domicile souffrent de troubles psychiatriques svres", a expliqu Pierre Chauvin, directeur de recherche  l'Inserm, lors d'une confrence de presse.


En France il y a des fumeurs de crack qui sont SDF.
Trafic de crack  Paris : sur la piste des "modous"  Stalingrad



> De jeunes Sngalais ont le quasi-monopole du trafic de crack dans le Nord-Est parisien. Leur mode oprationnel volue.


Un fumeur de crack prfre tre en ville l o il peut voler pour acheter du crack.

======
Aprs il y a des SDF qui bossent, donc ils ont besoin d'tre en ville.

Je connais une chaine YouTube qui donne la parole  des SDF aux USA, elle s'appelle "Invisible People" (@InvisiblePeople).

----------


## Erviewthink

> On est dj vendredi et on m'a pas prvenu..


Avec la droite tu sais  quoi t'en tenir. Avec la gauche tu sais juste que tu vas droit dans le mur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce qui compte en politique, c'est d'tre contre des ides.


En plus je crois que a concerne la rintgration des soignants non-vaccins.
Depuis le dbut le problme c'est que les hpitaux saturent trop facilement, c'est pour a qu'il y a eu des priodes de confinement et d'autres suppressions des liberts.

En excluant des soignants on affaiblit un systme qui est dj trop faible.
Le gouvernement continue de dtruire l'hpital public alors qu'on sort de 2020-2021, et que des hpitaux saturent dj  cause de la grippe et de la bronchiolite.
Maintenant on sait que la vaccination ne rend pas moins contagieux, donc il y a vraiment aucune raison de continuer de punir ces travailleurs.
C'est rare des gens qui ont envie de travailler dans un hpital. Il faut tre sympa avec eux.

C'est insupportable cette peur du RN  cause de a tous les projets LREM passent  ::(: 
 force les gens ne devraient plus craindre l'pouvantail. Il y a paquet d'oiseau qui sont moins con que des dputs.

----------


## totozor

> Tsais en hiver un sac de couchage mme sur le sol c'est toujours mieux que de dormir sous -2C. Mais bon apparemment non ton confort est suprieur au sien. Ca confirme ce que je disais sur les bobos gauchos.


Oui je confirmes, pour moi mon confort est suprieur au sien.



> Tu veux tellement partager que tu ne le fais pas vraiment, donne tes logements durement acquis aux pauvres dans ce cas ? Non ? C'est trange que quelqu'un qui promeut le bien unique en ait 5.


Je suis confus, de quoi parles tu? Je ne suis propritaire d'aucun logement.
Je suis locataire de mon logement.



> un rgime de droite est beaucoup plus humain dans ses valeurs et ses actes.


Ahah au moins tu m'auras fait rire

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Melanchon est pire que le Pen, c'est du bon vieux coco *macron aurait gagn encore plus largement.*


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire.

Mais ce n'est pas parce que _macron aurait gagn encore plus largement_ (a supposer que, cela se dbat largement), que _Melanchon est pire que le Pen_.

----------


## Erviewthink

Non c'est vrai c'est surtout q'il n'y a rien de pire qu'un woke coco

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ceux qui ont lu mes postes ou j'exprime le besoin des candidats lfi prsidentiable de revenir au centre et de garder un parti "extrme" a leur gauche pour justifier de leur position constructive...

Je me demande si ce n'est pas en train de se passer avec la nouvelle organisation de lFI.
Tous les tnors sont carts de la direction du parti.

Je vous bien lfi s'enfermer a gauche et certains tnors rendus orphelin profiter de cette libert pour aller grappiller vers le centre des soutiens. A moins que manuel Bompard n'ai prparer l'inverse en lchant les plus clivants...


En tout cas... lFI montre a nouveau son ct jeune parti...

----------


## Gunny

> Pour ceux qui ont lu mes postes ou j'exprime le besoin des candidats lfi prsidentiable de revenir au centre et de garder un parti "extrme" a leur gauche pour justifier de leur position constructive...
> 
> Je me demande si ce n'est pas en train de se passer avec la nouvelle organisation de lFI.
> Tous les tnors sont carts de la direction du parti.
> 
> Je vous bien lfi s'enfermer a gauche et certains tnors rendus orphelin profiter de cette libert pour aller grappiller vers le centre des soutiens. A moins que manuel Bompard n'ai prparer l'inverse en lchant les plus clivants...
> 
> 
> En tout cas... lFI montre a nouveau son ct jeune parti...


Et c'est principalement une question d'image. LFI pourraient ne rien changer  leur programme et passer pour un parti tout  fait raisonnable juste en changeant leur comm.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il est l le problme avec les droitards ils ne lisent que ce qu'ils veulent lire.
> Et surtout ils vivent avec des privilges qu'ils ont obtenus de naissance ou en tant des sales cons avec les autres et ils ont peur qu'on leur rabote.
> Voir pire ils ont peur qu'on leur rabote les privilges qu'ils n'ont pas, qu'ils n'auront jamais - parce que ceux qui l'ont ne veulent pas le partager - mais sur lesquels ils fantasment.


Oui c'est surtout ta dernire hypothse qui est la plus grotesque et qui est malheureusement trs rpandue, sans quoi la droite ne serait jamais au pouvoir.

Aujourd'hui avec la prcarit gnralise, beaucoup de ceux qui ont simplement la tte hors de l'eau peuvent se sentir privilgis, et encore il faut parfois qu'ils travaillent dur sans compter leurs heures pour y arriver. Mais bon, cela leur permet pour certains d'accder  la proprit, le Graal absolu.

J'en ai connu des droitards, grande gueule, pestant contre les chmeurs et les fonctionnaires, avec des crdits sur le dos, mais qui eux aussi se sont retrouv au chmage aprs la fermeture de leur entreprise. Ils avaient toujours fait ce qu'on leur avait dit de faire, ils taient courageux, ils avaient toujours travaill, et boum tout d'un coup le chmage, ils ne comprenaient pas cette injustice. Et pas simple de retrouver un travail aussi bien pay que le prcdent pour honorer les crdits de la maison, surtout pass un certain ge.

Tant que tout va bien, ceux sont les mmes qui sont pour la rduction des droits des chmeurs, et qui se retrouvent tout d'un coup presss d'accepter n'importe quoi, et parfois de revendre la maison. Ce sont les mmes galement qui pestent contre les fonctionnaires et les services publics, puis qui s'aperoivent en cas de besoin que l'accs aux soins est de plus en plus difficile pour certaines spcialits, ou dans certaines rgions, ou que la suppression des hpitaux de proximit les met  plus d'une heure des services d'urgence etc.

Bref, au final ils votent contre leur propres intrts, parce qu' un moment de leur vie a n'allait relativement pas trop mal. Mais tout est relatif prcisment, et comme la prcarit engendre un repli sur soi incompatible avec la solidarit ncessaire pour dfendre les acquis sociaux, de mme qu'un tat d'urgence incompatible avec la srnit ncessaire pour rflchir sans aprioris, il est facile pour les politiques de stigmatiser les chmeurs et les services publics, autant de solutions simplistes qu'ils proposent comme si ces conomies allaient aller directement dans la poche des bas salaires qui se lvent tt, ce qui ne se produit videmment jamais.

Voil comment la prcarisation des moyens/bas revenus profite nanmoins  la droite y compris extrmiste, ce qui s'observe partout en Europe de mme qu'en Allemagne qui pourtant bnficie le plus de l'UE et donc du nolibralisme qui la rgit.

Pour toujours plus de comptitivit et de productivit, le nolibralisme dveloppe la prcarit qui  son tour favorise les ides de droite et ses extrmes, pour toujours plus de nolibralisme et de prcarit. 

C'est une boucle infernale qui nous conduit droit dans le mur avec de plus en plus de violences, en mme temps que la destruction de l'co systme dans lequel nous vivons. Malgr tout, certains petits droitards qui n'ont pas l'envergure financire suffisante pour profiter rellement de ce systme suicidaire, continuent vaille que vaille de jouer les petits Kaid comme si la dfense de ce systme allaient leur procurer un quelconque avantage et leur permettre d'obtenir quelques miettes en se sacrifiant eux-mmes et leurs semblables sur lautel de la thorie du ruissellement. 

Pas facile de leur sortir la tte du sac, conforts par les mdia qui entendent bien les y maintenir en leur proposant des ides aussi tranchantes que stupides. Le tranchant l'emporte puisqu'il leur vite de rflchir, et l'impitoyable et les sacrifices s'imposent "naturellement" en tat d'urgence. Quand au stupide il n'est pas peru quand il est rpliqu  grande chelle et devient une ide populaire. Une incapacit de dvelopper un argumentaire un tant soi peu tay, la rplique aussi facile que pitoyable en guise de compensation, voil le strotype des petits soldats vulgaires et arrogants que programme le nolibralisme, une arme de clones dcrbrs et violents  son service.

----------


## Erviewthink

L'argumentaire des gauchos c'est de faire les poches de ceux qui russissent pour remplir celles des feignants et des losers.

Donc oui la gauche ne propose rien, elle a un bon rle mais mme avec a elle ne passe pas. Tellement elle est ridicule avec ses idaux dpasss.

----------


## totozor

> L'argumentaire des gauchos c'est de faire les poches de ceux qui russissent pour remplir celles des feignants et des losers.
> Donc oui la gauche ne propose rien, elle a un bon rle mais mme avec a elle ne passe pas. Tellement elle est ridicule avec ses idaux dpasss.


Les droitards mettent en place des niches fiscales partout pour que les "trop riches" payent moins presque rien.
Les gauchistes veulent juste plus taxer les "trop riches" pour permettre  tous de vivre dignement.

Ce qui angoisse *les droitards* et qu'ils ont peur d'tre vis mais, pour 95% d'entre vous, *vous tes trop pauvres* pour qu'on en veuille  votre argent.
Mais vous dfendez bec et ongle un statut dont vous rvez mais qui vous est inaccessible. Vous tes les idiots utiles des ultra riches et des puissants.

Le pire avec les droitards est que quand ils tombent du ct de ceux qu'ils mprisent, putot que de s'appliquer leurs conseils de se sortir les doigts ils pleurent encore plus fort et montrent du doigt toutes les personnes un peu trop basanes qui leur auraient vol leur d.

----------


## Erviewthink

La gauche est une fabrique  pauvres, quand un homme a faim, mieux vaut lui apprendre  pcher que de lui donner un poisson.

La gauche donne des poissons aux pauvres, au lieu de leur apprendre  pcher, des poissons pourris en plus  ::aie:: .

----------


## Darkzinus

Et la droite vole la canne  pche du pauvre pour tre sr qu'il ne s'en sorte pas.

----------


## virginieh

> Et la droite vole la canne  pche du pauvre pour tre sr qu'il ne s'en sorte pas.


Mais non la droite ne lui vole pas sa canne  pche, puisqu'elle ne sera jamais  lui.
Elle lui fait payer la formation  pcher, 1 fois et demi la quantit de poisson qu'il peut pcher puis payer la location de la canne  pche, puis le droit de pcher, puis l'emplacement pour pcher, puis les appts.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais non la droite ne lui vole pas sa canne  pche, puisqu'elle ne sera jamais  lui.
> Elle lui fait payer la formation  pcher, 1 fois et demi la quantit de poisson qu'il peut pcher puis payer la location de la canne  pche, puis le droit de pcher, puis l'emplacement pour pcher, puis les appts.


 ::ccool:: 

Et quand le pcheur rle que la pche ne rapporte pas assez pour rembourser tout ce qu'il doit, la droite accuse le pcheur d'a cot qui lui "vole" son poisson

----------


## Erviewthink

> Mais non la droite ne lui vole pas sa canne  pche, puisqu'elle ne sera jamais  lui.
> Elle lui fait payer la formation  pcher, 1 fois et demi la quantit de poisson qu'il peut pcher puis payer la location de la canne  pche, puis le droit de pcher, puis l'emplacement pour pcher, puis les appts.


Quelle mconnaissance de l'conomie, le droit de pcher c'est l'tat qui l'instaure, la quantit de poisson  pcher ce sont des quotas instaurs aussi par les tats pour que le stock de poisson ne s'puise pas. Une formation est un service et comme tout service il se paie. Tu peux t'acheter une canne  pche, la louer ou t'en fabriquer une, les appts l encore ne sont pas obligatoires et si tu ne sais pas en faire ou en chercher tu vas demander  quelqu'un d'autre de le faire donc l encore c'est un service qui se paie.

Bref le niveau d'conomie ici est abyssale a fait peur  :8O:

----------


## David_g

> Quelle mconnaissance de l'conomie, le droit de pcher c'est l'tat qui l'instaure, la quantit de poisson  pcher ce sont des quotas instaurs aussi par les tats pour que le stock de poisson ne s'puise pas. Une formation est un service et comme tout service il se paie. Tu peux t'acheter une cane  pche, la louer ou t'en fabriquer une, les appts l encore ne sont pas obligatoires et si tu ne sais pas en faire ou en chercher tu vas demander  quelqu'un d'autre de le faire donc l encore c'est un service qui se paie.
> 
> Bref le niveau d'conomie ici est abyssale a fait peur


on parle de niveau d'conomie avec une image  base de Canne  pche hein..
(accessoirement quand on dit qu'on est un pays communiste, on ne devrait pas parler du niveau d'conomie, ou de culture politique des autres).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bref le niveau d'conomie ici est abyssale a fait peur


Comme ta faute grammaticale ?

----------


## Erviewthink

> Comme ta faute grammaticale ?


Quand le sage montre la lune l'idiot regarde le doigt, elles sont belles mes mains ?  ::mouarf:: 




> on parle de niveau d'conomie avec une image  base de Canne  pche hein..
> (accessoirement quand on dit qu'on est un pays communiste, on ne devrait pas parler du niveau d'conomie, ou de culture politique des autres).


C'est pas moi qui me suis enfonc, entt, ridiculis  parler des cannes  pche hein..

----------


## totozor

> Quelle mconnaissance de l'conomie, le droit de pcher c'est l'tat qui l'instaure, la quantit de poisson  pcher ce sont des quotas instaurs aussi par les tats pour que le stock de poisson ne s'puise pas. Une formation est un service et comme tout service il se paie. Tu peux t'acheter une canne  pche, la louer ou t'en fabriquer une, les appts l encore ne sont pas obligatoires et si tu ne sais pas en faire ou en chercher tu vas demander  quelqu'un d'autre de le faire donc l encore c'est un service qui se paie.
> 
> Bref le niveau d'conomie ici est abyssale a fait peur


Donc pour rsumer:



> Mais non la droite ne lui vole pas sa canne  pche, puisqu'elle ne sera jamais  lui.
> Elle lui fait payer la formation  pcher, 1 fois et demi la quantit de poisson qu'il peut pcher puis payer la location de la canne  pche, puis le droit de pcher, puis l'emplacement pour pcher, puis les appts.


Et le pote de la droite (qui est la droite) instaure des quotas, ce qui empche le pcheur de rembourser sa formation, sa canne  pche, son droit de pcher, et l'emplacement de pcher et les appts.
Quand le pcheur se plaint de ne pas russir  tout payer la droite lui explique qu'il devrait (leur) vendre tout son poisson plutt qu'en manger une partie et qu'il ne devrait pas acheter des appts qui sont inutiles  la pche, contrairement aux droit, emplacement de pche par exemple. C'est pourtant vident il n'y a pas le mot pche dans appt contrairement aux autres.

Le pcheur se met donc  payer le loyer de sa canne  pche (il rve de l'acheter mais il n'a pas l'argent et sa banque ne veut pas lui en prter, qui prterait de l'argent  un pcheur?), le droit de pcher et l'emplacement mais le poisson ne mords plus.

Nous voil donc avec :
un pcheur qui ne pche plus rien
un pcheur qui s'endette
des clients qui ne mangent plus
une droite qui se remplit les poches
une droite qui explique qui si les clients ont faim c'est parce que le pcheur refuse de mettre des appts sur son hameon
une droite qui explique que le pcheur n'a vraiment aucune culture conomique.
une droite qui lui propose une formation de l'conomie de la pche, formation qui lui explique qu'il doit travailler pour son pote GrossePche Inc. qui lui propose un contrat pour livrer  vlo du porc ( 0.50/livraison) entre 11h30 et 14h et entre 19h et 22h.
Et TOUJOURS PAS DE POISSON DANS NOS ASSIETTES

----------


## Erviewthink

Une canne  pche a coute rien arrte

----------


## totozor

> Une canne  pche a coute rien arrte


Alors ne me la vend pas, ne me la loue pas, offre la moi.
Et je ne parle pas de la canne  pche que papy utilise dimanche pour passer un moment avec Kevin.
J'ai besoin d'un canne  pche de pro qui va me durer 20 ans  raison de 8h/jour 5 jour/semaine, celle  990 chez dcathlon me semble le strict minimum.
La droite fait pas ta radine, on sait bien que tu fais ta marge sur le consommable (fil, hameon) et les abonnements (droit, emplacement).

----------


## Erviewthink

Tu bosses et tu te l'achtes au lieu d'attendre que les autres bossent pour toi pour que tu te fasses un petit plaisir sur leur dos.

----------


## Fuigi

Non mais c'est pas bientt fini ? Elle est o finalement cette canne  pche promis pour nourrir cet homme pauvre ? On peut lui dire au revoir, merci la droite !  ::ptdr:: 
(merci pour cette magnifique discussion qui m'a bien fait rire  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## David_g

On dirait presque qu'on est dj le 1er avril du coup.

----------


## Gunny

> L'argumentaire des gauchos c'est de faire les poches de ceux qui russissent pour remplir celles des feignants et des losers.


Prendre l'argent  ceux qui travaillent pour engraisser ceux qui n'apportent rien  la socit ? C'est pas la gauche, c'est le no-libralisme, c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe en ce moment quand le fruit de notre travail collectif va dans les poches des milliardaires.

----------


## Erviewthink

Va regarder les prlvements obligatoires sur ton brut en on en reparle  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

Selon comment on regarde, les aides sociales comme le chmage et le RSA ne reprsentent pas une si grosse partie du budget de l'tat que a.

Le vritable cot des aides sociales, qualifies de "pognon de dingue" par Emmanuel Macron



> 81% sont dpenss dans les retraites et la sant
> 
> En 2016, la France a vers 714 milliards d'euros de prestations sociales. Mais la plus grosse partie de cette enveloppe est consacre aux pensions de retraites et aux dpenses de sant.  elles deux, elles reprsentent 81% de la facture totale. Viennent ensuite les aides familiales 7,56% (54 milliards), le chmage et les aides  l'emploi 6,16% (44 milliards), les aides au logement 2,52% (18 milliards) et les aides contre la pauvret, qui reprsentent 3,08% soit 22 milliards d'euros.
> 
> Les plus dpensiers d'Europe, mais sans s'loigner de la moyenne
> 
> La France consacre plus de 30% de sa richesse nationale dans la protection sociale. *Contre 28% en moyenne dans l'Union europenne.* Cela nous place en tte de peloton, aux cts du Danemark et de la Finlande.


Dans la conjoncture actuelle le nombre de chmeurs ne peut qu'augmenter.
De nombreuses entreprises devraient faire faillite  cause de l'augmentation du prix de l'nergie.

----------


## totozor

> Va regarder les prlvements obligatoires sur ton brut en on en reparle


Je donne bien volontiers les prlvements obligatoires de mon brut, il sert notamment  aider les honntes (et les moins honntes) gens qui sont au chmage et  qui il faut donner le temps de retrouver du travail. Je suis un gauchiste un minimum consquent.
Ce qui me choque un peu plus est qu'il arrive un moment o a devient rentable de payer un gars (mieux pay que moi) pour optimiser l'argent qu'on ne donne pas  la socit.
Que ces gens ont le pouvoir de rendre le monde plus vivable, ils peuvent embaucher, augmenter les salaires, baisser les loyers, donner des sous aux "assists".
Mais qu'apportent ces gens  la socit? Quasiment rien, ils permettent  certains de faire leur d en travaillant.

Bref ces gens ont le bullshit job le mieux payer du monde et se permettent de regarder tout le monde de haut.

A quoi leur sert tout cet argent?
Je ne sais honntement pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un excellent exemple du Droitard

----------


## Pyramidev

En rponse au proverbe "l'avenir appartient  ceux qui se lvent tt", Coluche avait ironis "le monde appartient a ceux dont les ouvriers se lvent tt".

Mais, avec la financiarisation de l'conomie, la ralit est encore pire.

----------


## micka132

Tout a me semble assez caricaturale.
A droite, il y a aussi normment de petit patron qui se lve le cul en subissant une pression de dingue et sont les 1ers  sabrer leurs salaires lorsque l'entreprise va mal.
A gauche il y a normment de bourgeois moralisateur qui passe leurs temps  trouver des niches fiscales parce que vous comprenez ils sont pas vraiment riches.

Et une bonne part des trs riches, ne sont ni de gauche ni de droite, ils sont opportunistes.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Tout a me semble assez caricaturale.
> A droite, il y a aussi normment de petit patron qui se lve le cul en subissant une pression de dingue et sont les 1ers  sabrer leurs salaires lorsque l'entreprise va mal.
> A gauche il y a normment de bourgeois moralisateur qui passe leurs temps  trouver des niches fiscales parce que vous comprenez ils sont pas vraiment riches.
> 
> Et une bonne part des trs riches, ne sont ni de gauche ni de droite, ils sont opportunistes.


Il y a beaucoup de bourgeois moralisateur sur ce forum, malheureusement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Aprs la purge  la direction de LFI, le parti de Mlenchon au bord de limplosion



> Franois Ruffin, Clmentine Autain, ric Coquerel, Alexis Corbire ou encore Raquel Garrido ont t carts des instances de direction.

----------


## Erviewthink

Ils ne sont pas assez wokes pour lfi  ::aie::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## virginieh

> Tout a me semble assez caricaturale.
> A droite, il y a aussi normment de petit patron qui se lve le cul en subissant une pression de dingue et sont les 1ers  sabrer leurs salaires lorsque l'entreprise va mal.
> A gauche il y a normment de bourgeois moralisateur qui passe leurs temps  trouver des niches fiscales parce que vous comprenez ils sont pas vraiment riches.
> 
> Et une bonne part des trs riches, ne sont ni de gauche ni de droite, ils sont opportunistes.


Tu as parfaitement raison c'est caricatural.
Mais en plus quand je disais "La droite" dans mon message au dessus je parlais ni des partis franais, ni des gens qui votent pour eux, mais juste de l'idologie. 
Du coup si tu veux le ramener aux personnes justement le petit patron qui est le 1er  sabrer son salaire quand l'entreprise va mal, c'est exactement le pcheur dont je parlais dans mon exemple (qui tait dj caricatural pour ceux qui n'ont aucun sens de l'abstraction et qui sont incapable de comprendre un principe que je dnonais) qui croit qu'il peut s'en sortir mieux parce qu'il a "appris  pcher" mais qui dans la majorit des cas arrivent  peine  (sur)vivre.

----------


## Erviewthink

D'autres sont incapables de comprendre la pche, l'conomie de la pche et l'conomie et c'est bien dommage.

Tu t'arranges bien pour mettre qui tu veux dans les cases que tu veux quand tu en as besoin. Niveau cohrence on a vu mieux.

Pas tonnant que la gauche ne soit pas unie, avec 15 partis, des militants qui ne sont pas d'accord dans ces mmes partis et qui ont une vision troite de la socit et de son fonctionnement. C'est pas demain la veille de leur accession au pouvoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas tonnant que la gauche ne soit pas unie, avec 15 partis


Selon comment on regarde, il n'y a pas forcment plus de partis de gauche que de partie de droite.

Par exemple, si on regarde les partis candidats en 2022 :
Gauche
Lutte OuvrireParti Communiste FranaisLa France InsoumiseParti SocialisteEurope cologie Les VertsNouveau Parti AnticapitalisteDroite
La Rpublique En MarcheRsistonsRassemblement NationalReconquteLes RpublicainsDebout La France

Et puis LO, PCF, PS, NPA sont des tout petits partis.
Donc au final il y a plus de partis signifiant  droite qu' gauche.
a fait 2 prsidentielles o on a le choix entre 2 partis de droite.

----------


## Erviewthink

En marche est au centre dj tu as faux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En marche est au centre dj tu as faux.


Tu es en contradiction avec ce que tu as dit ici


```
C'est dj presque le cas en France. Renaissance a absorb une partie de ma gauche et de la droite.
```

Au passage, c'est d'ailleurs la premire fois que je t'ai plussoy.

Sachant que le PS d'Hollande a cass le code du travail, ce qui handicape tous les salaris et pas seulement les faignants de chmeurs dont tu dis que l'idologie de gauche veut les faire vivre au dpens de ceux qui se lvent tt, PS, LREM et LR c'est quasi pareil, avec une lgre diffrence pour LR qui se rapproche plus encore du FN. 

Je dis lgre diffrence, car entre le PS, LREM et les LR modrs (dj passs chez LREM) qui mprisent les classes moyennes et infrieures - sinon pourquoi dtruire le code du travail au dtriment des salaris, de mme que les services publics - et les LR bien  droite trs proches du FN qui ont le mme programme en stigmatisant plus particulirement les trangers, au final c'est la mme chose puisque tous mprisent le peuple.

*virginieh* a parfaitement raison, la politique de droite, de LREM au FN, a pour seul but de ponctionner les classes moyennes et infrieures au profit des classes trs suprieures, grand capital, banques, multinationales, etc. Les petits patrons font partie de la classe moyenne, voire infrieure, et ils sont tout autant handicaps par cette politique que les salaris, fonctionnaires, services publics, ou chmeurs.

On vous manipule et vous vous laissez abuser par des slogans. "Travailler plus pour gagner plus" disait Sarkosy, s'est traduit par travailler plus pour le mme pouvoir d'achat. On parle de la valeur travail et l'on dtruit le code du travail pour toujours plus de prcarit. L'Europe vient de voter une loi pour que les multinationales payent au moins 15% d'impt (grosso modo c'est parti pour tre le standard), alors qu'un petit patron ou un salari qui gagne correctement sa vie en paye plus. Vous trouver cela normal ?

Quand regarderez-vous la ralit plutt que de vous faire berner par des slogans ? Mais oui la droite en raffole pour stigmatiser les chmeurs ou autre public dfavoris comme si c'tait le problme essentiel, et pendant que vous tes obsds par a, ils continuent de dtruire les services publics et les conditions de vie du peuple dans son ensemble. Bref  chaque fois que l'on vous parle de la valeur travail, c'est pour mieux vous entuber, pour faire diversion et vous cacher la ralit. 

La ralit c'est que les patrons du cac40 ont augments leurs revenus de 50% l'anne dernire, et vous ? Vous l'avez observe la thorie du ruissellement ? La ralit c'est que l'on doit travailler toujours plus pour prserver son pouvoir d'achat, et cela n'a rien  voir avec les chmeurs puisque leur nombre est officiellement en baisse. C'est cela la ralit de la politique de droite, du foutage de gueule  grande chelle qui dtruit tout, sous prtexte de courage et de la valeur travail. Et bien bon courage, vous en aurez besoin, toujours et toujours plus, car tant que l'on prend les gens pour des cons et qu'ils en redemandent, y'a pas de raison de s'arrter.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Tu es en contradiction avec ce que tu as dit ici
> 
> 
> ```
> C'est dj presque le cas en France. Renaissance a absorb une partie de ma gauche et de la droite.
> ```
> 
> Au passage, c'est d'ailleurs la premire fois que je t'ai plussoy. [...]


Je ne donne jamais de vote ngatif perso car je ne suis pas un gamin et a ne donne pas de point.

Et non ce n'est pas en contradiction -1 + 1 = 0

----------


## Ryu2000

Je crois qu'il y a des lus de gauche qui gueulent ensemble contre le gouvernement !!!  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
 Plutt que de lutter contre lvasion fiscale, le gouvernement prfre faire de la France un paradis fiscal pour les plus grandes entreprises 



> Un collectif de dputs membres de la Nupes  Eric Coquerel (LFI), prsident de la commission des finances  lAssemble nationale, Christine Pires-Beaune (PS), Nicolas Sansu (PCF) et Eva Sas (EELV)  demande au gouvernement, dans une tribune au  Monde , de retirer lamendement, crant une nouvelle niche fiscale des captives de rassurance.
> 
> *Chaque anne, les plus de 460 niches fiscales franaises cotent prs de 90 milliards deuros au budget de lEtat.* A partir du 1er janvier 2023, il faudra y ajouter les centaines de millions que cotera une nouvelle niche, adopte en catimini : celle en faveur des captives de rassurance. Les captives de rassurance sont des filiales dune entreprise dont la finalit est de jouer le rle dassureur pour les risques encourus par lentreprise mre.

----------


## micka132

> On vous manipule et vous vous laissez abuser par des slogans. "Travailler plus pour gagner plus" disait Sarkosy, s'est traduit par travailler plus pour le mme pouvoir d'achat.


De gauche ou de droite a ne changera rien. On ne gre pas notre monnaie ! 
On vous manipule et vous vous laissez abuser par des slogans sur les vertus de l'UE, en omettant ses faiblesses.
Ca ne fera pas de miracle, mais ca permet  qui veut s'en donner les moyens (de gauche ou de droite) d'avoir plus de marge de manuvre.




> La ralit c'est que l'on doit travailler toujours plus pour prserver son pouvoir d'achat, et cela n'a rien  voir avec les chmeurs puisque leur nombre est officiellement en baisse. C'est cela la ralit de la politique de droite, du foutage de gueule  grande chelle qui dtruit tout, sous prtexte de courage et de la valeur travail.


Cette explosion des richesses est encore plus flagrante aux USA qui ont pourtant eu plus de "gauche" que de "droite" au pouvoir ces 15 dernires annes.
La ralit c'est que ce n'est pas l non plus une histoire de gauche ou de droite, c'est une histoire de caste qui a mis tout un systme en place pour que tout lui soit favorable. Le moindre changement susceptible de perturber l'quilibre sera sanctionn, que ce soit via une politique de droite (Truss), ou de gauche (Tsipras).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> De gauche ou de droite a ne changera rien. On ne gre pas notre monnaie !


O ai-je parl de monnaie ? Quel est le rapport avec la destruction du code du travail et des services publics ? 



> On vous manipule et vous vous laissez abuser par des slogans sur les vertus de l'UE, en omettant ses faiblesses.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ce n'est pas  moi qu'il faut dire cela, regardes ici par exemple.



> Le problme est que vous rvez d'une Europe des peuples ou d'une Europe idale qui n'existera jamais puisque tout est configur pour que cela n'arrive pas. Et au nom de ces rves vous redemandez plus d'Europe, ce qui se traduit dans les faits par plus de coups de marteaux. On n'a pas fini de se faire dfoncer la tte  ce jeu l.


ou encore l




> Mais oui, si la France changeait de bord ET que dans le mme temps une trs grosse majorit de pays europens suivait la mme tendance, un espoir serait permis. Ce qui au final demande un alignement des plantes exceptionnel comme je le disais plus haut, d'autant plus que les lections dans les diffrents pays ne sont pas simultanes. En attendant cet alignement improbable que les lobbies et les mdia feront tout pour viter, c'est le trait de Lisbonne qui est de rigueur, pour toujours plus de prcarit et de casse des services publics, au profit des spculateurs et des multinationales.





> Ca ne fera pas de miracle, mais ca permet  qui veut s'en donner les moyens (de gauche ou de droite) d'avoir plus de marge de manuvre.


 Bah non, pas pour nous en tous cas, puisque que l'on doit travailler toujours plus pour simplement prserver notre pouvoir d'achat. La marge ne va pas non plus dans les services publics puisqu'ils se dgradent continuellement. Elle va directement dans la poche des trs riches qui font travailler les autres c'est aussi simple que cela. Elle sert  compenser la baisse d'impt des multinationales, l'optimisation fiscale, l'vasion fiscale etc, etc. Cela revient  leur donner plus de marge pour se gaver toujours plus sur ton dos, de l'argent volatilis que tu ne reverras jamais, mme pas en rve.

Apparemment tu n'as pas encore compris qu'il s'agit simplement et uniquement d'un slogan. Si tu penses qu'il y a une limite tu te trompes car ils ne cherchent pas  crer un quelconque quilibre, mais  nous exploiter toujours et encore plus. Si c'tait vraiment pour renflouer les caisses de l'tat ils commenceraient par chercher l'argent l o il se trouve et il n'est pas dans la poche des plus pauvres. 





> Cette explosion des richesses est encore plus flagrante aux USA qui ont pourtant eu plus de "gauche" que de "droite" au pouvoir ces 15 dernires annes.


Tu ne peux pas comparer les entreprises amricaines aux europennes. Les amricains font du protectionnisme quand les europens n'en font pas, ils ont la monnaie de rfrence des d'changes internationaux qui leur permet d'interdire aux europens de commercer avec qui ils veulent (les pays o les USA ont dcid un embargo), ils font marcher la planche  billets  volont etc. etc. Dans un tel contexte, les entreprises amricaines sont privilgies quelque soit la politique interne.




> La ralit c'est que ce n'est pas l non plus une histoire de gauche ou de droite, c'est une histoire de caste qui a mis tout un systme en place pour que tout lui soit favorable.


 L'histoire d'une caste qui met tout un systme en place pour que tout lui soit favorable, c'est la dfinition mme du nolibralisme depuis les annes 70, cf Wiki:



> partir des annes 1970, avec la monte en puissance des penses de Milton Friedman et de Friedrich Hayek le mot nolibralisme prend un autre sens. Selon Michel Foucault, le nolibralisme est prsent comme une technique de gouvernement, une politique conomique et sociale tendant l'emprise des mcanismes du march  l'ensemble de la vie, ce qui est contest par les disciples de Friedrich Hayek qui voient le libralisme comme une priorit donne  l'action libre des individus contre toute *emprise*, et jugent absurde toute *technique de gouvernement* voulant intervenir dans le march, ft-ce pour en tendre l'influence. Friedman et Hayek sont dsigns en France comme en tant les principaux inspirateurs[rf.*souhaite], bien qu'ils ne se soient jamais revendiqus du nolibralisme, mais seulement du libralisme. Leur libralisme est anti-keynsien, et limite voire supprime l'intervention tatique. Le fonctionnement de l'ordre conomique, de mme que celui de l'ordre social, sont expliqus en termes darwinistes (voir Darwinisme social): ordre spontan, adaptation, slection, loi du plus fort.[1]*[archive] La doctrine socio-conomique de Hayek, Friedman et Mises se caractrise par des tendances anti-individuelles (neutralisation de l'originalit de l'individu, *conformisme volontaire*), anti-intellectualistes et anti-axiologiques (neutralisation des valeurs et de leurs racines culturelles/historiques)4[source*insuffisante].
> 
> Les critiques ou adversaires des ides nolibrales lui reprochent selon des formes et  des degrs divers d'entretenir ou daccrotre les ingalits5[source*insuffisante], la fracture sociale6[source*insuffisante] ou le pillage des ressources naturelles.


Et puis pour en revenir aux USA, sans dire qu'Obama tait vraiment de gauche, il a quand mme fait voter la Loi sur la Protection des Patients et les Soins Abordables qui a t vigoureusement combattue par toute la droite amricaine bien entendu. Donc non, tout n'est pas quivalent.

----------


## micka132

> L'histoire d'une caste qui met tout un systme en place pour que tout lui soit favorable, c'est la dfinition mme du nolibralisme depuis les annes 70, cf Wiki:


Sauf qu'en 2008, un vrai libral aurait laiss les banques s'crouler, et s'en serait suivit un joyeux bordel. Ce qui c'est pass n'est pas du libralisme, mais le meilleur des mondes pour le "riche". Privatisation des gains, sociabilisation des pertes. 
Cette caste n'est pas librale, elle est opportuniste et fait tout pour conserver son pouvoir. C'est dans ces moments l que l'Etat doit intervenir pour prvenir ce genre de situation. Mais quand ils s'arrangent depuis des dcennies pour avoir les mdias, ils influencent l'opinion et donc le rsultat des politiques. Sortir de cette opinion majoritaire c'est forcment mal vu (les mot honnis sont extrmistes, ou populistes).




> Et puis sans dire qu'Obama tait vraiment de gauche, il a quand mme fait voter la Loi sur la Protection des Patients et les Soins Abordables qui a t vigoureusement combattue par toute la droite amricaine bien entendu. Donc non, tout n'est pas quivalent.


Tu regardes du dtail, typiquement le genre de truc qui te fait croire qu'il y a une gauche plus juste, mais leur bilan est au final encore pire en terme d'explosion des ingalits.

----------


## Pyramidev

Adrien Quatennens est la cible de beaucoup de critiques. Mais, avant de juger, comme il est pertinent d'entendre un autre son de cloche, il est utile d'couter son entrevue sur BFMTV (presque une heure) :



Moralement, il est juste que sa gifle ait t sanctionne. Mais, depuis plusieurs mois, les principaux mdias et certaines personnalits politiques, surtout  gauche, sont dans la surenchre contre lui.

Politiquement, Adrien Quatennens est vraisemblablement fini. Il demande la proportion de la sanction par rapport  ses actes. Mais, comme il a choisi de rester silencieux trop longtemps, les opinions contre lui ont eu le temps de se cristalliser. Il dcouvre le poids du tribunal mdiatique.

----------


## Erviewthink

La gauche et les femmes une grande histoire de respect, DSK, Quatennens, Bayou, Baupin, Plac, la liste est longue, malheureusement.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'affaire Quatennens  continue de faire du bruit.
 ct de a il y a Darmanin qui n'a rien eu.
L'affaire Grald Darmanin



> deux reprises, Grald Darmanin a t accus davoir profit de sa position dominante dlu pour obtenir des faveurs sexuelles. Aux deux femmes, il aurait promis, daprs leurs rcits, dintervenir en leur faveur, la premire pour sa condamnation judiciaire, la seconde pour sa demande de logement. Le premier dossier (pour  viol ) s'est conclu par un non-lieu en 2022, tandis que le second (pour  abus de faiblesse ) a t class sans suite en 2018. Grald Darmanin affirme navoir  jamais abus de la faiblesse ou de lintgrit de quiconque . Sa nomination comme ministre de l'intrieur, et donc  la tte des services chargs denquter sur lui, a t conteste.


====
Quatennens et Mlenchon plongent les Insoumis, et la gauche, dans la crise !



> Cest Jean-Luc Mlenchon, lui encore qui a laiss "Adrien", son fils spirituel, commettre ces fautes graves de se prcipiter  la tlvision pour se poser en victime outrage dun "lynchage mdiatique". Lui qui vient dtre condamn  4 mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir gifl et harcel sa compagne. Non content de se victimiser, il sest, sur BFM, attribu, tel un vulgaire macho, le beau rle, donnant le mauvais  sa femme habite, selon lui, *"dun sentiment de pleine puissance et de plein pouvoir"*. Il ne sagissait donc, pas simplement de maladresses, mais dun renversement des rles classique dans les affaires de violences faites aux femmes, quand lagresseur relativise sa culpabilit jusqu la reporter sur lautre.


Clmentine Autain fustige  lindcence  dAdrien Quatennens  qui sape la crdibilit de LFI 



> *Adrien Quatennens na pas su faire profil bas*  et cela irrite une partie de La France Insoumise. La dpute de Seine-Saint-Denis Clmentine Autain est de ceux-l et dplore limpact des propos de son collgue sur le mouvement.


Il devrait arrter la politique et trouver un vrai boulot.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il devrait arrter la politique et trouver un vrai boulot.


Darmanin aussi mais a n'en prend pas le chemin.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Darmanin aussi mais a n'en prend pas le chemin.


La diffrence majeure est que les femmes qui lisent darmanin sont conservatrice, a l'aise avec le patriarcat et trouve limite normal et habituel qu'un homme utilis de son pouvoir pour bai***.

Alors que les femmes de gauche trouve a anormal.

Bilan, on continue  avoir des hommes de droite au pouvoir et ceux de gauche, pourtant bien moins dangereux et avec des valeurs qui aiderai la cause fministe... Sont limins.

Tant que les fministes ne convaincront pas les femmes de droite.. on gardera ce genre de personnage.

----------


## Erviewthink

Les hommes de gauche bien moins dangereux ?  ::ptdr:: 

https://www.tf1info.fr/actualite/aff...jugales-13085/

https://reporterre.net/Affaire-Julie...femmes-parlent

https://www.lemonde.fr/police-justic...3_1653578.html

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affair...e_Strauss-Kahn

Ouais j'avoue la gauche est moins dangereuse  ::aie::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  Que les fministes de la gauche commencent par faire le mnage chez eux hein  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a l'aise avec le patriarcat et trouve limite normal et habituel qu'un homme utilis de son pouvoir


Pure c'est dans l'anti-droite primaire !
On dirait que vous avez dit "toutes les lectrices de droite, sont  l'aise avec l'ide de marchander leur corps".
C'est pas trs "Me Too" cette faon de penser.

Cela dit c'est vrai qu'il y a des actrices qui ont dfendu Weinstein parce qu'elles trouvent normal de coucher avec un producteur en change d'un rle.
Je ne sais pas si ces actrices taient de droite.

En plus on est nomm ministre, on est pas lu ministre, donc les lecteurs ne peuvent rien faire pour dgager Darmanin ( part ne pas voter Macron, mais c'est trop tard).

======
Je pense que a n'a strictement rien  voir avec l'lectorat.
Est-ce que quelqu'un  demand  des lectrices ce qu'elles pensaient de l'affaire Quatennens ? Il est probable que la majorit en ait rien  foutre, y compris chez celle qui ont dj vot LFI.
On pourrait galement demander l'opinion des hommes battus.

Une diffrence qu'il y a entre Darmanin et Quatennens, c'est que Quatennens a t condamn.
Adrien Quatennens condamn  quatre mois de prison avec sursis pour violences conjugales

Alors que Darmanin a dit : "Oui j'ai eu des relations sexuelles avec ces femmes, oui je leur ai rendu service, mais il n'y aucun lien entre les deux vnements".
Et la justice a dit "Ouais a se tient".

Grald Darmanin annonce porter plainte en diffamation contre Adrien Quatennens



> Condamn mardi  quatre mois de prison avec sursis pour  violences  sur son pouse, le dput LFI a estim dans un entretien   La Voix du Nord  *tre victime dun coup  politique  destin   labattre* , mettant indirectement en cause le ministre de lintrieur.


Darmanin  la mme confiance qu'un Jrme Cahuzac ou de quelqu'un sous cocane.
Il est certains de ne pas se faire condamner.
C'est le genre de gars qui ne doit pas tre sur le mur des cons du syndicat de la magistrature




> Tant que les fministes ne convaincront pas les femmes de droite.. on gardera ce genre de personnage.


Bon alors dj il y a beaucoup de courants fministes et ils sont trs diffrents les uns des autres.
O est-ce que vous avez vu qu'il y avait moins de fministes de droite que de gauche ?

Comment l'extrme droite s'est rappropri le fminisme



> Au-del de Marine Le Pen au RN, l'extrme droite s'est largement fminise ces dernires annes, et les militantes y jouent un rle de premier plan.


Bon par contre il y a des femmes extremement puissantes qui posent problme :
- Ursula von der Leyen
- Christine Lagarde
- lisabeth Borne

On voit clairement que les femmes ne sont pas forcment mieux que les hommes.
Bon aprs chez les hommes a craint galement, il y a Bill Gates, Klaus Schwab, George Soros, etc.

La vraie division c'est riche vs pauvre.
Une femme pauvre est beaucoup plus proche d'un homme pauvre que d'une femme riche.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne dis pas que les hommes de gauche. E sont pas dangereux... J'ai dis que les femmes de droite avaient un niveau de tolrance bien plus haut.

Et ce n'est pas de l'anti droite primaire mais juste la base de la culture conservatrice profondment patriarcale.


La diffrence entre darmanin et quatennens... C'est surtout que darmanin ne sera jamais le fer de lance de nouveaux droits pour les femmes... Ce que quatennens aurait pu faire pouss par sa base d'electrice.


Et si Ryu... Darmanin a bien t lu en 2022... Il a remport sans difficult les lgislatives.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Darmanin a bien t lu en 2022...


Ouais mais on s'en fout d'un dput dans la 10e circonscription du Nord, le problme c'est que Darmanin est ministre.




> Ce que quatennens aurait pu faire pouss par sa base d'electrice.


Je ne suis pas convaincu par le concept "Je frappais ma femme, maintenant je suis l'icone du fminisme".

====
Bon de toute faon LFI est foutu.
Usul. Faut-il lcher Quatennens pour sauver lunion de la gauche ?



> La dynamique de la Nupes a-t-elle du plomb dans laile ? Cest ce que lon peut penser en coutant les ractions des unes et des autres  laffaire Adrien Quatennens, condamn pour des faits de violences conjugales et dont la rintgration future ne fait pas lunanimit.
> https://youtu.be/oUtoqnXxwVA


Il ne fallait pas protger Quatennens, il fallait le virer parce qu'il tait grill.
Il faut changer de carrire au bout d'un moment.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bon de toute faon LFI est foutu.


On est  des annes lumires d'une lection donc non pas spcialement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Nous, membres de La France insoumise et de la Nupes, demandons lexclusion dAdrien Quatennens 



> Condamn pour violences contre son ancienne compagne, le dput du Nord ne peut rester au sein dun mouvement affirmant tre fministe, dclarent, dans une tribune au  Monde , plus de mille militantes et militants de LFI ou de la Nupes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et puis sans dire qu'Obama tait vraiment de gauche, il a quand mme fait voter la Loi sur la Protection des Patients et les Soins Abordables qui a t vigoureusement combattue par toute la droite amricaine bien entendu. Donc non, tout n'est pas quivalent.





> Tu regardes du dtail, typiquement le genre de truc qui te fait croire qu'il y a une gauche plus juste, mais leur bilan est au final encore pire en terme d'explosion des ingalits.


Lol, le droit aux soins abordables pour tout le monde, c'est un point de dtail bien sr. Un point de dtail qui nanmoins rduit les ingalits devant la maladie, et sans la sant pas de travail possible non plus. Mais bon, je suppose que la sant, la vie ou la mort, ce sont des points de dtails pour les valeurs de droite, tellement obnubiles par la valeur travail qu'elles vous font totalement perdre la raison. A vrai dire c'est le but du jeu, et a fonctionne bien, la preuve. 

Ce n'est pas en laissant crever les moins riches ou en supprimant le droit au chmage comme le fait Macron, que cela fera augmenter ton salaire, mme si c'est ce que la droite aime  faire croire. L'argent conomis ira toujours dans la rduction des taxes sur les grandes fortunes, pas dans ta poche ni dans la mienne. Et en cas de problme de sant ou d'emploi, on ira tout comme les autres mourir dans un coin ou mendier aux restos du coeur en trouvant sans doute d'autres boucs missaires  maudire, comme les trangers bien entendu. 

Quand je disais que la valeur travail prne par la droite est un pige  cons, c'est surtout qu'elle rend les gens cons, non pas que le travail ne soit pas une bonne valeur en soi, mais parce que ce slogan est employ dans un sens exclusif, qui exclu toute autre forme de considration ou de rflexion, de prvoyance, de projection. C'est "bosses et fermes ta gueule". 

C'est ce qu'avaient bien compris les soixante-huitards dont le slogan tait: "On ne va pas perdre sa vie  la gagner". Faut dire aussi que pour eux les choses taient plus claires: avec une immigration limite et un chmage quasi inexistant, la droite n'avait pas de boucs missaires  disposition pour les enfumer, de sorte qu'ils voyaient mieux le problme de fond identique  aujourd'hui, c'est- dire utiliser ce slogan aux dpens des travailleurs pour un meilleur repos des actionnaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

TMOIGNAGES. "Je me sens vide de tout engagement" : le spleen des militants de La France insoumise face  l'affaire Quatennens et la gestion interne du mouvement



> Le moral est au plus bas chez les Jeunes Insoumis de Montpellier, deuxime plus grand groupe d'action du mouvement en France. La gestion de l'affaire Quatennens et l'organisation interne du parti commencent  peser lourd sur l'investissement des troupes.
> (...)
> "*Jamais, je ne me serais imagine* qu'au sein de La France Insoumise, ce soit possible qu'un dput qui ait commis des violences sur sa conjointe soit juste cart du parti pour quatre mois", dplore Selma, militante LFI depuis 2017 et membre des Jeunes Insoumis de Montpellier, l'un des plus gros groupes d'action du pays. Ces derniers temps, la jeune femme de 23 ans a dcid de lever le pied sur le collage et le tractage. Sur son tlphone, les boucles WhatsApp et Telegram sont en mode "silencieux".

----------


## Pyramidev

> TMOIGNAGES. "Je me sens vide de tout engagement" : le spleen des militants de La France insoumise face  l'affaire Quatennens et la gestion interne du mouvement


Dans ce lien, je lis :




> "C'est la crise parce qu' l'intrieur, il y a un petit groupe de masculinistes qui fait de la rsistance,  commencer par 'Papi'."
> Mathilde, militante "Relve fministe",  franceinfo
> 
> Face au traitement de l'affaire Quatennens, Mathilde se sent "trahie en tant que fministe, mais aussi face au programme que l'on a port. Comment peut-on se retrouver sur les bancs de l'Assemble  exiger un milliard contre les violences faites aux femmes si on ne sait dj pas grer une affaire de cette ampleur, non pas lgislativement ni mme juridiquement, mais politiquement ?"


Jean-Luc Mlenchon, un masculiniste. MDR.

Cela souligne deux problmes chez LFI.

L'un des problmes est que la tte du parti est en dcalage avec la base militante. Pour un parti qui propose le RIC, c'est mal parti. Si la base militante exige la dmission d'Adrien Quatennens et que ce dernier refuse, la logique veut qu'il soit exclu du parti.

L'autre problme est que la base militante de LFI s'est polarise dans une idologie pour les femmes et contre les hommes.  cause de la gifle, Adrien Quatennens a pris cher  la fois pnalement et politiquement, ce qui est normal, car les sanctions doivent tre dissuasives pour dcourager ce type d'acte. Mais, tant qu'Adrien Quatennens ne sera pas pendu sur la place publique, la sanction ne sera jamais assez forte pour les fministes de FLI (je caricature un peu, mais pas tant que a). Quand le coupable est un homme et la victime une femme, elles ne reconnaissent ni la gradation des peines, ni la rdemption. Mais, pour gagner les lections, il faut tre plus rassembleur.

----------


## Erviewthink

Femme et homme ne veut plus rien dire en 2023. Ranger les gens dans des cases devrait tre interdit, on devrait mme inventer un nouveau mot qui serait un mix des deux.

Je propose le mot Homme qui est un mix de *ho*mme et de fe*mme*, a rglerait plein de problme et en plus le mot est plus joli  dire, crire et entendre. Parce que soyons claire, le mot femme est abject, on dirait qu'on a un cheveu sur la langue  chaque fois qu'on le dit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jean-Luc Mlenchon, un masculiniste. MDR.


Jean Luc Mlenchon n'a pas insist sur le fait que la violence c'est mal, que c'est grave de mettre une baffe.
Depuis le dbut il est  fond "Je soutiens Monsieur Quatennens, je salue sa dignit, son courage, j'ai confiance en lui et je l'affectionne".
* Il y a un galement une histoire "la police, les mdias, les rseaux sociaux c'est de la merde".

Il y a des militants qui auraient aim que LFI vire Adrien Quatennens. a aurait donn l'image d'un parti irrprochable, qui prend aux srieux les violences conjugales.
Alors que l a donne l'image d'un chef de parti qui ne connait rien  l'histoire mais qui dfend aveuglement son pote.
Du coup la prochaine fois ou un ministre LREM sera accus de viol ou je ne sais pas quoi, LFI ne pourra rien dire parce que les gens diront "Vous avez dfendu Adrien Quatennens alors fermez vos gueules" ou dit autrement "Balayez d'abord devant votre porte avant de ramener vos grandes gueules".




> L'autre problme est que la base militante de LFI s'est polarise dans une idologie pour les femmes et contre les hommes.


C'est comme le CO2, c'est un sujet  la mode.
C'est bien que la lutte contre les violences conjugales soit un thme important aujourd'hui.

=====
Avant cette histoire, il y avait des trucs comme a :
 ::fleche::  La France insoumise salue le mouvement #MeTooPolitique et ritre son engagement contre les violences sexistes et sexuelles
 ::fleche::  Une "bande de femmes Insoumises" cre pour contrer le sexisme en politique

Depuis a a perdu de la valeur
Il faut changer la tte du parti.

----------


## totozor

> Cela souligne deux problmes chez LFI.
> L'un des problmes est que la tte du parti est en dcalage avec la base militante. Pour un parti qui propose le RIC, c'est mal parti. Si la base militante exige la dmission d'Adrien Quatennens et que ce dernier refuse, la logique veut qu'il soit exclu du parti.
> L'autre problme est que la base militante de LFI s'est polarise dans une idologie pour les femmes et contre les hommes.  cause de la gifle, Adrien Quatennens a pris cher  la fois pnalement et politiquement, ce qui est normal, car les sanctions doivent tre dissuasives pour dcourager ce type d'acte. Mais, tant qu'Adrien Quatennens ne sera pas pendu sur la place publique, la sanction ne sera jamais assez forte pour les fministes de FLI (je caricature un peu, mais pas tant que a). Quand le coupable est un homme et la victime une femme, elles ne reconnaissent ni la gradation des peines, ni la rdemption. Mais, pour gagner les lections, il faut tre plus rassembleur.


Je penses que la problme de la base militante de la LFI sa puret militante. Celle qu'elle prtend avoir et celle qu'elle demande chez chacun.
Il est assez probable que Mathilde qui se sent trahie en tant que fministe ait trahi les antiracistes ou les antispcistes de la LFI.

Mais le problme la dedans vient aussi de la "tte" de LFI : quand va t elle leur expliquer que nous sommes tous globalement mdiocres parce qu'ignorant dans les domaines qui ne sont pas nos domaines de militance et que plutt que mettre au pilori ceux qui pchent dans notre domaine nous devrions les cultiver, non pas pour qu'ils soient bons mais juste pour qu'ils ne soient pas nul  chier.

Je trouve que n'carter Quatennens que 4 mois (pour l'instant) n'est pas forcment une erreur. A condition qu'on agisse et qu'on y donne du sens.
On peut profiter de ce moment pour mettre les choses au clair et lui donner quelques consignes :
1. Tu es nul  chier sur les questions de fminisme donc tu te tais sur ces sujets
2. Tu es nul  chier sur les questions de fminisme donc tu suis les consignes de vote de la LFI sans contester.
3. Tu es nul  chier mais a ne doit pas rester comme a donc on va te donner des formations pertinentes sur le sujet, et ne communique pas dessus et ne te plains pas.
4. Pas de tl/radio pendant 1 an (ou plus ou moins que sait je)
5. Si t'es pas content tu dgages.
6. Si on est pas content tu dgages.
Quatennens est une force pour LFI sur les questions sociale, il serait dommage de ne pas en profiter s'il est OK pour a.

Ceci dit je ne suis pas sur que la tte soit suffisamment mature pour prendre autant de recul. (contrairement  il y a quelques mois)




> Je propose le mot Homme [...] a rglerait plein de problme et en plus le *mot est plus joli*  dire, *crire* et entendre.


En tant que dyslexique crire homme comme femme est un calvaire, les rptitions de "n" et/ou "m" sont parmi les choses que j'aime le moins crire donc l'idal serait Home voir Ome pour conserver la prononciation.

----------

